#xubuntu 2007-11-26
<hal9k2010> in 6.10 i am supose to have a trash bin
<hal9k2010> no trash bin in the desktop
<hal9k2010> did i lost you ?
<somerville32> Gah!!
<somerville32> :(
<ddddd> not patient
<ddddd> !nvidia | Deus101
<ubotu> Deus101: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Deus101> ubotu: i have allready done so
<ddddd> Deus101: then you have a problem "ome graphics hardware (aka video cards) may need non-free drivers, even though these drivers are not part of the open source community and cannot be fixed by open source software developers. If you encounter bugs with these closed-source drivers, developers will not be able or even willing to assist you in resolving your issues. Use at your own risk."
<docgnome> Two questions. First how do I set a keybinding to show the desktop in xubuntu? And second, how do I change the capslock to a ctrl key?
<ddddd> docgnome: applications -> settings -> settingsmanager -> keyboard -> second tab -> add (i think) if someone knows better speak out loud !
<docgnome> Aye, the problem is how do i add show desktop? It wants a command and I've no idea what to put. I've tried show-desktop and the like but nothing seems to do the trick.
<somerville32> docgnome, Try asking in #xfce
<docgnome> Has anyone else had problems with Xgl/Compiz and the fglrx driver suddenly deciding no to work?
<docgnome> I was logged in and then I logged out and X broke and didn't recognize my monitor/video card properly and refused to use anything but vesa
<Dan8765> can someone help me w/ an install?
<Dan8765> i'm at the prepare partiions screen
<Dan8765> or give me a link
<XwarlokX83> can someone tell me how to set a separate wallpaper for each desktop?
<Deus101> its cant be driver issue, x hasnt even got a chance to startx
<Deus101> start
<d1n0> i'm having problems with my two logitech bluetooth dongles. i have bought two dinovo's, the last one is dinovo edge, and the other one is the laser version with a mx1000 mouse (keyboard from this set is deffect and not in use). both mx1000 and dinovo edge works fine under xubuntu, but in ubuntu and kubuntu it doesn't work! Can Anyone help? This channel is kinda flooded, so if you could use /msg i would appreciate it! thx
<abhi> hi there
<xoss> is wine installable in xubuntu?
<XwarlokX82> xoss, yes its in synaptic
<xoss> can't seem to get it installed..
<XwarlokX82> hmm...
<XwarlokX82> thats odd, i have it installed
<XwarlokX82> should be version 0.9.46 in synaptic.. whats not working for ya?
<xoss> there is no wine package in synaptics
<xoss> currently reloading and set repositories to main server
<xoss> still no wine package on synaptics
<TheSheep> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<TheSheep> !repos | xoss
<ubotu> xoss: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<xoss> got any touch typing application you can suggest?
<TheSheep> xoss: klavaro
<xoss> ok will check it out
<xoss> thanks TheSheep
<XwarlokX82> xoss, do you have those repos enabled?
<xoss> just now, i also checked multiverse
<xoss> still reloading
<TheSheep> xoss: wine is in universe
<TheSheep> xoss: you can also add the wine repository to have the absolutely most recent version
<TheSheep> !wine | xoss
<ubotu> xoss: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<xoss> thanks guys
<xoss> got it already currently installing
<XwarlokX82> I'm nothing if not persistant...damned weather
<graelb> Anybody know anything about xubuntu on tablets? I'm trying to get my screen to rotate 90 degrees.... no idea where to start
<graelb> Anybody know anything about xubuntu on tablets? I'm trying to get my screen to rotate 90 degrees.... no idea where to start
<graelb> whoa wrong window
<graelb> pretend i only sent that once
<TheSheep> graelb: there is an option in the xorg to rotate the screen, but it requires restarting the X
<graelb> hrm...
<graelb> TheSheep: there's no way that you know of to do it while X is running?
<TheSheep> graelb: no, but ther may be
 * graelb nods
<TheSheep> graelb: check the forums maybe
<graelb> TheSheep: Ok, step ahead of you =)
<Dan8765> i just installed linux
<Dan8765> how do i change the mouse speed settings?
<Dan8765> test
<Dan8765> is anyone there?
<Catoptromancy> settting menu
<Dan8765> k
<Dan8765> my firefox update is ghosted
<Dan8765> it is 2.0.0.6
<Dan8765> i downloaded 2.0.0.9
<Dan8765> dont know how to insall it though. :0
<TheSheep> Dan8765: which xubuntu are you running?
<Dan8765> 7.10
<TheSheep> Dan8765: Gutsy?
<Dan8765> yes
<TheSheep> Dan8765: you should have 2.0.0.8 in the repositories
<TheSheep> Dan8765: juts run update
<TheSheep> just
<Dan8765> it didnt update anything
<TheSheep> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.8+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8967 kB, installed size 26024 kB
<TheSheep> Dan8765: try to upgrade it using synaptic then
<Dan8765> it only shows 2.0.0.6
<Dan8765> i guess i cant update it then
<Dan8765> thats ok
<TheSheep> Dan8765: update your database
<TheSheep> Dan8765: click on the first icon from the left in synaptic
<Dan8765> same
<Botzu> Can anybody help me with an installation problem?
<Botzu> Pretty please?
<Botzu> Ok, so I got the boot CD, Xubuntu screen comes up, I press Start or Install, then it loads up for about 3 minutes...afterwards it goes to a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the upper-left corner...how can I resolve this issue?
<Botzu> Ok, so I got the boot CD, Xubuntu screen comes up, I press Start or Install, then it loads up for about 3 minutes...afterwards it goes to a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the upper-left corner...how can I resolve this issue?
<Botzu> any thoughts?
<Botzu> Ok, so I got the boot CD, Xubuntu screen comes up, I press Start or Install, then it loads up for about 3 minutes...afterwards it goes to a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the upper-left corner...how can I resolve this issue?
<Botzu> any thoughts?
<Botzu> Ok, so I got the boot CD, Xubuntu screen comes up, I press Start or Install, then it loads up for about 3 minutes...afterwards it goes to a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the upper-left corner...how can I resolve this issue?
<Botzu> can anyone help me?
<ablomen> Botzu, you dont have to re-post, people may not be watching the channel all the time, but if someone does and has an idea he'll help ya ;)
<ablomen> anyway, while loading up, do you get a nice xubuntu logo and status bar, or do you get a lot of text scrolling by?
<Botzu> it was the nice bar
<Botzu> and sorry for the reposting, I'm just a bit frustrated with this PC
<ablomen> hmm if you switch around with ctrl+alt F1 to F7 do you see anything that looks like an error? (when you get the blinking cursor)
<Botzu> I didn't try that, but now I can't get the cursor, lol
<ablomen> hehe :P
<Botzu> I'm attempting to put Xubuntu on an older HP Desktop
<Botzu> it's got 192mbs or ram and 32mb graphics card
<ablomen> ah then you might want to use the alternate install cd
<ablomen> thats a lot better (for old pc's)
<ablomen> and new ones imho
<Botzu> Ok, I've reached some kind of console using the f1+ctrl+alt
<Botzu> ahh
<Botzu> ok
<Botzu> is there anything i could do from this screen?
<Botzu> it doesn't say there are any errors
<Botzu> well wait...
<ablomen> well id just download the alternate cd, it will save you a lot of trouble
<Botzu> ok
<ablomen> its an easy install aswell, just ncurses (text) based
<Botzu> thanks for the help ablomen :)
<ablomen> np, good luck Botzu :)
<gerro> Botz: noapic option
<gerro> ablomen: certain amd processors don't have pic chip A to control irqs and therefor give a blank screen
<ablomen> gerro, ah hmm good to remember for next time
<gerro> yeah safe mode helps and so does alternate install however grub menu.lst will have to be edited to have noapic boot option
<ablomen> just hope the alternate install will fix it for him too, i figured it was a ram problem
<ablomen> ah ok
<gerro> well if he's about later tell him
<ablomen> yep :)
<gerro> my little bro got a comp just this summer had that happen
<ablomen> hmm yeah heard acpi is kinda crap nowadays, after a certain big company laid its hand on it
<WauloK> I have a Q..
<WauloK> i might have to try the forum :-/
<Dan8765> question: how do i find my hard drive partitions?
<Dan8765> whats the dir
<vinze> Dan8765, when they are mounted, they will mostly display in /media
<Dan8765> i'm trying to locate my bookmarks dir so i  can import from my windows dir
<Dan8765> well when i go to import it doesnt show the volumes
<Dan8765> its system/...?
<vinze> Dan8765, are you sure it is mounted?
<Dan8765> yeah
<vinze> Dan8765, and where do you click import?
<Dan8765> hold pls
<Dan8765> i think it wasnt mounted
<Dan8765> :)
<vinze> :P
<Pres-Gas> shadebug, did you figure out your issue from Friday?
<Dan8765> cool got that figured out
<Dan8765> yeah ur right /media
<Dan8765> i got firefox updated, jre installed and flash player
<Dan8765> i dont think my audio works though
<Dan8765> where do i go to check the volume control
<Dan8765> make sure its not muted or something
<vinze> Dan8765, you can add a Volume Control applet to the panel
<Dan8765> ok
<Dan8765> just right click i seen that
<vinze> Or you could run xfce4-mixer
<Dan8765> i added a system resource thing to the bottom taskbar
<Dan8765> from terminal?
<vinze> Dan8765, yeah
<Dan8765> i can do that from any dir?
<vinze> Yes
<Dan8765> thanks
<Dan8765> anyone know how i get my audio to work?
<Dan8765> i got a sb pci512 sound card
<Dan8765> im' new to linux just installed it last night
<Dan8765> everything works except audio
<codenamekt> make sure volume all the way up on mixer
<Dan8765> yes i did check that
<codenamekt> wish i knew the command off hand but i don't
<codenamekt> do lspci in terminal
<codenamekt> tell me if u see the card
<Dan8765> does it make audio beep like windows does when u adjust volume level?
<Dan8765> whats the best way to test my audio
<Dan8765> i dont think i can play mp3's yet
<vinze> Dan8765, play music?
<vinze> Dan8765, there's music in /usr/share/example-content
<codenamekt> Dan8765, did u do lspci or are u ignoring me now
<Dan8765> y would i bee ignoring u
<Dan8765> lspci?
<Dan8765> what is that
<codenamekt> a command to run in terminal for the second time
<Dan8765> ran that
<Dan8765> sorry i got to run back and forth from pc's
<Dan8765> i'm on my other windows machine
<vinze> :P
<Dan8765> i dont have irc for the linux system yet
<codenamekt> did u see your sound card listed?
<Dan8765> yeah it said multimedia dev somthing
<Dan8765> just a sec
<codenamekt> i so bet it is ur volume levels
<codenamekt> pretty sure soundblaster cards are supported pretty well
<Dan8765> ok let me go that that dir that vinze said and try to play some music
<codenamekt> has even tried to play sound before this?
<codenamekt> how did he know his card didn't work if he never had sound to play
<codenamekt> if a tree falls and no one is there to hear it does it make a boom?
<vinze> codenamekt, there's probably a #philosophy for that ;-)
<Dan8765> no i never tried to lpay sound
<Dan8765> i just installed linux last night
<codenamekt> did it work?
<Dan8765> oh i mean yeah it works for windows
<Dan8765> i got a dual boot on that pc
<codenamekt> but the sound did it play
<Dan8765> yeah, well let me go reboot and make sure
<Dan8765> havn't check audio in long time
<codenamekt> lol
<Dan8765> i really udont use audio much for that pc
<Dan8765> no speakers, i just have earbuds
<Dan8765> lol
<codenamekt> my three year old only gets earbuds with her computer
<codenamekt> keeps her sitting down i love em
<Dan8765> yep audio wroks in windows
<Dan8765> rebooting...
<codenamekt> thats why u rebooted?
<codenamekt> i gotta go to work
<Dan8765> no i booted to xp
<Dan8765> to check my audio card was working
<Dan8765> now i'm going back to linux
<Dan8765> to figure out why my sound donesnt work
<Dan8765> oh ok codenekt thanks for your help
<jaybird7> Hello, will using a lighter distro make my laptop battery last longer?
<Dan8765> i like how it saves ur sesions on exit
<Dan8765> my windows are back up so i dont have to go through those dirs again
<Pres-Gas> jaybird7, depends.  If you are using a lighter distro, but watching alot of youtube, you may not see all that much benefit.  A lighter distro may not use as much cpu/gpu cycles with eyecandy though.
<jaybird7> okay thank you Pres-Gas
<Pres-Gas> jaybird7, I will admit that I miss windowmaker, but until I get the hang of all the wireless stuff, I admire the integration of gnome for laptops at least
<jaybird7> Pres-Gas : okay, sorry i dont really understand.   i dont know what windowmaker is? nor do i know what is meant by the integration of gnome for laptops? and when talking about wireless stuff are you talking about programming stuff?
<Dan8765> got my audio working
<vinze> Dan8765, how?
<Dan8765> what do in install to get my mp3's to play...its give error... Audio Codec 'MPEG 1 Layer 3 CBR' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some tyupes of movies
<Dan8765> i didnt have my recommended updates
<Dan8765> i just had the critical ones installed
<Dan8765> i did the recommended then rebooted and ti worked
<Dan8765> anyone know how to get mp3's to play
<Dan8765> ?
<vinze> Dan8765, with which media player?
<Dan8765> i was using totem movie player
<Dan8765> will it not play them?
<vinze> Yeah of course it will
<vinze> Dan8765, you mean the one shipped by default with Xubuntu 7.10?
<Dan8765> yes
<Dan8765> like i said i just installed this and am new to it all
<Dan8765> only thing i done so far is update firefox, install jre, and flashplayer
<Dan8765> now i got my audio working
<vinze> Dan8765, you can install xubuntu-restricted-extras to get most codecs working
<Dan8765> i need a plugin apparently to play mp3's
<Dan8765> ok
<Dan8765> ty
<vinze> Dan8765, but for just MP3 you should install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Dan8765> thats in the repository?
<vinze> Dan8765, yes
<vinze> Dan8765, but perhaps you need to enable "multiverse"
<vinze> Dan8765, in Settings->Repositories in Synaptic
<Dan8765> installing the libxine1ffmeg now
<shadebug> Pres-Gas: not as yet, I got wire shark involved and then realised I didn't have the faintest idea on how to use it. Though I'm currently nowhere near the computer in question so I can't do too much about it
<Dan8765> works now thx vinze
<vinze> Dan8765, no problem :)
<Pres-Gas> shadebug, that is cool, I have been ducking in and out but wondered what was up.
<shadebug> Pres-Gas: good to know somebody cares
<Pres-Gas> lol
<Pres-Gas> Indeed
<Pres-Gas> Well, I am in support and have a lot to learn myself, so I am interested in how problems are getting solved.
<Pres-Gas> All while listening to Shellac
<Dan8765> what you guys using for irc?
 * vinze uses Xchat
<Dan8765> k
 * Pres-Gas uses finch...your one stop IM shop.
<shadebug> irssi, ftw
<shadebug> irssi + bitlbee = orrsum
<Dan8765> which is more like mirc
<Dan8765> ?
 * vinze doesn't know mirc
<Dan8765> ok
<Dan8765> i'll try xchat
<Dan8765> 2.8.4?
<vinze> Mine is 2.8.4 yes
<vinze> The normal one, not xchat-gnome
<Dan8765_linux> open for busines
<Dan8765_linux> :)
<vinze> :)
<Dan8765> jlkj
<Dan8765> to remove a usb drive what is the best/correct way?
<Dan8765> just unmount then unplug/
<Dan8765> ?
<vinze> Dan8765, yes
<Dan8765> ok
<Dan8765> how do i check what screen res im running?
<Dan8765> i guess its not in desktop prfs
<Dan8765> oh seeting msanager
<Dan8765> i must not have the right drivers for my vid card cause the screen savesr are very low fps
<Dan8765_linux> test
<nick4> I get a window open whenever I insert a CD in the CD-ROM drive or a USB storage device. I still want them to auto-mount but not open a window. How do I do this?
<vinze> nick4, in Thunar, go to Edit->Prefences, Advanced tab, click "configure"
<nick4> ahh, thank you vinze :) I was looking for this in Applications > System
<vinze> :)
<vinze> It's a bit obscure, yeah
<Dan8765> hybernation works good....turns my pc completely off
<somerville32> Dan8765, Thats what it is suppose to do
<Dan8765> great now i turned it back on and i got no dislay
<somerville32> It will come
<somerville32> lol
<Dan8765> second boot worked
<Dan8765> i just installed my nvida drivers
<Dan8765> thought a had a big problem for a minute there
<somerville32> When it resumes from hibernate, it is in screensaver mood
<somerville32> So you have to wake it
<Dan8765> how do i logout and logback in
<Dan8765> i seen it was like ctrl alt l
<Dan8765> that dont work for me
<somerville32> Click Applications > Quit
<Dan8765> like in Xp you hit windows key L
<Dan8765> ok
<Dan8765> i'm rebooting again
<somerville32> see: Applications > Settings > Keyboard for bindings
<Dan8765> i think cause of the hybernate it didtn save my res settings
<Dan8765> ok
<Dan8765> didnt save it that time either
<Dan8765> keeps going back to 1280x1024
<Dan8765> i dont have a keybaord for bindings
<somerville32> You don't use a keyboard?
<Dan8765> yes, but i mean i dont have a aplaications/settings/keyboard for bidig
<Dan8765> im using 7.10
<Dan8765> i have keyboard settings but dont see a tab for bindings
<somerville32> Shortcuts, I think it is called
<Dan8765> thers and fllock4 cntl+alt+delete
<Dan8765> but it dont work
<Dan8765> i guess its cntl alt backspace
<somerville32> :/
<chimp> Hey i just installed xubuntu on a laptop, 1ghz cpu, 230 odd meg of ram, and its running extremely slowly, i know i wasnt expecting anything lightning fast, but it ran xp quite a bit faster
<chimp> For example if i go onto "resources" on system monitor, it maxes the cpu out at 100%
<somerville32> Thats really weird
<somerville32> I wonder what process is maxing out.
<somerville32> Can you bring up the process list?
<chimp> erm oh wait, sorry its the process list that makes it max out
<chimp> and if i go onto it, then onto resources, it will show it having been on 100% the whole time it was on the processes list
<chimp> yet the processes list only shows about 10-15% total for all the processes
<somerville32> Open up the terminal and type: top
<chimp> Will do, gimme a second its rebooting
<somerville32> It should list the processes by CPU usage
<chimp> ahh thats useful
<chimp> Ok, fresh reboot running nothing but a terminal Xorg is using ~50%
<somerville32> Oh wow.
<somerville32> chimp, Did you change any of your X settings?
<chimp> I did nothing
<chimp> I installed it via netboot
<chimp> And this is how it was when it finished
<somerville32> What version of Xubuntu are you running?
<chimp> Although, when the netboot installation finished (i went off to uni and came back few hrs later) it had just a black screen and was doing nothing, had to reboot it
<chimp> 7.10
<somerville32> Video card?
<chimp> some old crappy one
<chimp> 1 sec
<chimp> ill tell you
<chimp> Silicon Motion SM720 Lynx3DM
<chimp> so no idea how to help?
<evil_tech> what is the problem?
<chimp> 50% usage of cpu from xorg when i do top in terminal
<evil_tech> ouch
<evil_tech> what are the specs on that vid card and the contents of xorg.conf
<evil_tech> the main things i can think of that could cause that are incorrect color depth or possibly incorrectly set framebuffer size
<evil_tech> i've had that happen on older laptops where X trys to run at 24 bit color depth and the video only supports 16 or lower
<evil_tech> so the extra color information has to be processed by ram and cpu (or swap if there isnt a whole lot of ram)
<chimp> ahh ill have a look
<chimp> hard to get info on this card
<chimp> xorg is the default one it installed with ill try to show you it
<evil_tech> pastebin it please
<chimp> erm difficult
<evil_tech> dont wanna get yelled at :D (though it is a good way to get TheSheep attention :P )
<chimp> You see, havent got the wireless pcmia card working properly yet
<chimp> So im typing through my desktop
<evil_tech> ah
<evil_tech> well in that case just tell me what xorg.conf says the color depth is
<chimp> takes time, laptop is running sooo slow because of this
<chimp> takes 30s+ to open a terminal
<evil_tech> kill x and go to command line
<chimp> well this is weird
<chimp> I tried changing the screen type in "screens and graphics" from "plug and play" to lcd 1024x... and it messed up for a while, placed me back at the login screen, gives me a resolution smaller than the screen so that the screen has black edges, but xorg only using <3% now
<chimp> yeah, it changed the resolution to 800x600 by itself
<chimp> Even though im sure thats not its native resolution
<evil_tech> hmm
<evil_tech> ive had that problem in Fluxbuntu
<chimp> default depth 24
<evil_tech> i think that is too high for that card
<evil_tech> what are the rest of the specs on the machine
<chimp> 1ghz ( tho its some non pentium or amd type processor)
<chimp> 230meg ram
<chimp> ill set it to what, 16 bit?
<evil_tech> hmm
<evil_tech> id say reconfigure x and put it at 1024x768 and 16 bit color
<evil_tech> see if it likes that
<evil_tech> is it a cyrix?
<chimp> k
<evil_tech> type cat /proc/cpuinfo in a terminal
<chimp> Cruesoe
<chimp> Crusoe*
<chimp> yer, "transmeta crusoe"
<evil_tech> hmm
<evil_tech> heard of them but thats all i know
<chimp> is there anywhere to set the colour depth other than in xorg.conf
<evil_tech> not that i know of
<evil_tech> you could technically just edit xorg.conf without running the reconfiguration and then restart x
<evil_tech> i forget what the command to do that is. CTRL + ALT + Backspace?
<evil_tech> no
<evil_tech> blarg cant remember
<chimp> ctrl-alt-backspace restarts x
<chimp> This is annoying
<chimp> now even though its native resoltuions is 1024x7.... it is doing that thing were the screen is shown at 800x600 and you can scroll at the edges
<evil_tech> so it is running 1024 x 768 in an 800 x 600 sized space
<evil_tech> that is annoying
<chimp> wow
<chimp> well thats odd
<chimp> now the splash screen looks and runs fast
<chimp> erm login screen
<chimp> but after logging it its totally messed :P
<evil_tech> lol
<chimp> is there a shortcut to quit x
<chimp> so i just have a prompt
<evil_tech> well you could kill x
<wyrd> ctrl + alt + F1 to 6
<wyrd> will give you one of 6 consoles
<evil_tech> that leaves x running on F7 though
<wyrd> and then you can kill it
<evil_tech> at the login screen you can switch to one of the TTY
<evil_tech> yay packet tracer runs in WINE
<chimp> how can i start x from the  command line please :)
<wyrd> /etc/init.d/gdm start
<wyrd> if memory serves
<wyrd> or startx
<chimp> errr
<chimp> things are messed
<wyrd> how so?
<chimp> thing it needs a reboot basically
<chimp> hard to describe
<methods[death]> what is safe graphics mode ?
<methods[death]> does the desktop cd not include the alternative install ?
<evil_tech> starts x with the minimum needed to run
<evil_tech> if you want the alternative install then you need to down the alternative disc
<chimpo> Hmm ok i really buggered the xorg.conf by changing the screen type in "screens and graphics(or something like thaT)
<chimpo> and i cant remeber what was a setting that worked
<chimpo> since i can only access the xorg.conf now and not the one when x boots
<TheSheep> chimpo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chimpo> cheers
<chimpo> garghhh, went through all of the reconfigure thing, and its still messed, how odd
<drc822> i installed kubuntu a while back and decided that i do not like kde so i installed xfce instead. now that seems to be really unstable as im using a lot of kde apps. Dont think that it should matter that much but xfce seems to crash constantly on different situations
<drc822> just wondering if i have done something wrong and what not..
<drc822> bleh lah..
<NullName> you guys how can I turn on color editing with vim in xubuntu 7.10?
<NullName> when I do ":syntax on" it says I hae the wrong version
<zoredache> NullName: which version of vim are you using?
<zoredache> the 'default' vim-tiny package doesn't support highlightig I think
<zoredache> try install vim-full
<nopcode> hey
<nopcode> how do i rescue my xubuntu installation? the boot loaders gone
<NullName> zoredache: 7.1
<NullName> nevermind zoredache: I just found a shitload of plugins under synaptic
<nopcode> i've been trying to boot with the 7.10 x64 boot cd but i only get a black screen after the boot menu
<NullName> I'm installing a ton of vim addons and what not
<NullName> it should do the trick
<NullName> thanks guys...that did it
<nopcode> i mean
<nopcode> it sticks at this black screen ,right
<nopcode> but at some point it starts loading stuff
<nopcode> but nevertheless, the screen stays black.
<nopcode> i'm trying the alternate cd now
<nopcode> but i really feel selecting "text mode" should print _something_ about the booting process
<nopcode> if only so people know it's not dead
<nopcode> since it sits on a black screen for ages until it does something on the drive
<chimpo> This is still really pissing me off
<chimpo> At the login screen its absolutely perfect
<chimpo> full screen everything
<chimpo> soon as i log in, all hell breaks loose
<brick__> could someone point me to a place where i can find some info on how to setup a "live terminal"(terminal as a part off the desktop background) ,, ?
<nopcode> docs of your WM prolly
<nopcode> and maybe man xterm
<brick__> ok.. i heard it was possible using conky... is that right ?
<zoredache> the conky package description seems to suggest that as a possibility... I haven't used it though...
<slow-motion> hallo
<chimpo> When booting from grub, what commands can i give it so it doesnt boot into x, but into a terminal?
<zoredache> choose the rescue mode?
<chimpo> ahh
 * chimpo is fool
<Alyxander> hey room
<somerville32> Hi
<POVaddct> moin
<POVaddct> warum zum geier man denn adept, wenn man xubuntu hat?
<POVaddct> *nimmt man
<POVaddct> nevermind
<bmod> hi ppl
<bmod> how can i stop x from running (ie. just bash, no x)
<bmod> ?
<somerville32> bmod, You just disable it from starting at boot
<bmod> i used to do 'init 3' or so, but it doesn't seem to work properly
<nanonyme> you'd have to disable gdm
<bmod> gdm? (i'm sorry, i'm having a really awkward video mode right now)
<nanonyme> gnome display manager
<nanonyme> it's the one that starts X
<bmod> 3
<bmod> ok
<nanonyme> also
<nanonyme> bmod, ctrl+alt+f1 gets you a non-X shell
<nanonyme> ctrl+alt+f7 brings you back
<bmod> yeah i know, but i need to disable x temporarily to install the nvidia drivers (that's what i'm trying to do anyway)
<bmod> oh x
<bmod> X
<bmod> ok sorry for the spam
<nanonyme> bmod, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nanonyme> then install nvidia drivers
<nanonyme> (most ubuntu users would install them and boot the computer)
<bmod> hehe, but i could use 'gdm start' to restart x?
<nanonyme> sure
<bmod> thnx
<nanonyme> if X is setup properly
<bmod> i hope i'm smart enough for that (prolly not)
<bmod> here goes nothing
<bmod> oh btw, i have a tty that's trying to stop cupsd
<bmod> apparently i had problems with cupsys during the upgrade to the latest xubuntu
<bmod> is that something i did?
<bmod> or does the cups thing have problems anyway
<bmod> [spam spam] my terminals stopped reacting to user(lamer?) input
<somerville32> do: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<bmod> as root
<bmod> ?
<somerville32> To restart X, when you're ready, yea
<dooglus> is there any way to set my locale in xubuntu?
<dooglus> I want pidgin to spellcheck in english, not american
<somerville32> Applications > System > Language Support
<dooglus> thanks
<dooglus> heh, it's installing over 15MB of stuff and it didn't even ask what language I want yet!
<somerville32> :D
<somerville32> It is just that smart
<dooglus> it's downloading 10,8MB of 'openoffice.org-help-en-gb'
<dooglus> I don't use openoffice at all - that's not very smart :)
<somerville32> lol
<dooglus> I just want pidgin not to keep telling me that colour is spelled wrong
<somerville32> Is OpenOffice installed?
<dooglus> I guess so
<dooglus> I think ubuntu-desktop depends on it
<somerville32> You have it ubuntu-desktop installed?
<bmod> well so far so good, but which package do i need for the libc headers?
<bmod> i have libc6 but that prob won't do
<dooglus> I have ubuntu-desktop installed, yes.  some users use GNOME
<dooglus> bmod: libc6-dev
<bmod> thanks
<bmod> wow tty chat looks much better
<somerville32> :)
<bmod> why is there no 'default' nvidia support within ubuntu for noobs like me?
<dooglus> bmod: irssi is nice
<dooglus> somerville32: what do my non-root xfce users do to set their language?
<dooglus> somerville32: I speak English, but some of the people using this PC want to use Czech
<somerville32> Umm..
<bmod> irssi?
<dooglus> setting the default language seems to need the sudo password
<dooglus> is there no per-user setting?
<dooglus> bmod: it's a console IRC client
<bmod> ah yes i see
<somerville32> dooglus, I'm not entirely sure. Try asking TheSheep
<somerville32> or in #xfce
<dooglus> somerville32: I asked in #xfce - they told me "make sure that PAM includes it in the environment"
<dooglus> I seem to remember that gdm used to have a 'language' drop down, but it's not there in gutsy, as far as I can see
<wbadger> bmod, are you just trying to install the nvidia driver?
<bmod> yes and i succeeded
<wbadger> ok but is there a reason why you didn't use the restricted drivers manager included in xubuntu?
<bmod> BUT my screen is 'stuck' at 640x480 and i really like guis and wizards to configure video modes (and the window does'n fit)
<bmod> restricted? is that the one that popped up automatically?
<wbadger> I don't know if it does
<wbadger> but that is the standard way to install nvidia drivers since feisty
<bmod> oh yeah it did
<wbadger> you just tick the driver
<bmod> damn, it just installed it automatically
<wbadger> and that's not.. don't have to turn off the gui or anything...
<wbadger> that's it*
<bmod> ok that's the way i did it before
<bmod> but i have a hard time setting the resolution (the confirmation button flows out of my screen)
<somerville32> Press atl + click on the window to drag it
<wbadger> exactly..
<wbadger> also you could have just set the resolution and not install drivers
<bmod> *doh*
<bmod> i must be dead tired i guess
<bmod> so... 'screen and graphics' is the window to use for resolution and enabling a second monitor?
<somerville32> :]
<bmod> then 'logging off' to see changes actually means restarting x right?
<somerville32> It should change the resolution right then and there
<bmod> oh it doesn't
<bmod> it asks me to log in again (but restarting gdm/x does the trick)
<bmod> (ohhh i'm getting there!)
<somerville32> :)
<bmod> then again, the nvidia drivers i just installed, seem to recognise my monitors, the screen&graphics thing doesn't show that to me
<bmod> (btw i'm really glad you're helping)
<somerville32> I'm not very good at graphic stuff but I'll try my best :]
<somerville32> and no problem :]
<somerville32> Thats what Ubuntu (Xubuntu) is all about :]
<bmod> so it seems, and what it tries to do, it does really well in my opinion
<bmod> oh i just updated to the latest version (x)ubuntu but the updater halted halfway, can i force it to redo the whole thing just to make sure?
<somerville32> bmod, no need
<somerville32> Just continue
<bmod> oh it's that smart eh, nice
<bmod> but i cant get my screens set up properly
<bmod> well i'll fiddle around a bit
<somerville32> What seems to be the problem?
<bmod> i set my larger monitor to 1600*1200 (which should work), manually specifying the brand/type
<bmod> then it gives me 640*480 and (nice) scrolling
<bmod> but not the full res
<somerville32> Very weird.
<bmod> i guess it has something to do with the proper h/v refresh rates?
<somerville32> Maybe. I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to X
<bmod> the nvidia drivers (sysinfo window > nvidia setup window) usually does it right
 * somerville32 nods.
<bmod> i'm tossing a coin: TwinView or Seperate X Screens?
<bmod> argl now i have that scrolling with the nvidia driver as well
#xubuntu 2007-11-27
<bmod> ok that's it for today, thank a bunch
<bmod> byebye
<alyxander> hey room
<somerville32> Hi
<alyxander> anyone try e17?
<alyxander> elubuntu lol
<somerville32> Briefly
<alyxander> did it perform faster?
<somerville32> alyxander, Naturally
<alyxander> humm just wondering why did you only use it briefly?
<alyxander> and do you happen to know when elubuntu is coming out?
<somerville32> nope
<alyxander> right on thanks
<alyxander> i have xubuntu loaded and wanted to give e17 a whirl and thus far its smoking. if only i had a few more themes to play with lol
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> i need advice
<nikolam> I managed to somehow turn off automatic cpu frequency choosing
<nikolam> Per instance, my amdx2 cpu can work on eather 1ghz, 1,8 and 1,9 ghz
<nikolam> I installed something with synaptic, trying to make temperature measurments work
<nikolam> And now cpu always work on 1ghz
<nikolam> how to make it back choose frequency automatically?
<nikolam> powernowd or cpudyn?
<somerville32> : (
 * somerville32 has no idea.
<nikolam> maybe to restart hehe :)
<nikolam> I dont want to restart :)
<ddddd> nikolam:  http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<nikolam> ddddd thanks man! :) i will look at it ! :)
<ddddd> nikolam $ powernowd --help
<nikolam> maybe i shouldn`t install that applets from gnome for frequency changing, anyway
<ddddd> nikolam: $ man powernowd is very informative
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> ddddd, People don't tend to like to use the command line
<ddddd> why then use gnu/terminal....eh...linux xubuntu
<nikolam> heh I just changed max frequency with sudo nano /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
<nikolam> And everything goes back to normal..
<nikolam> without restarting :)
<somerville32> :]
<nikolam> Thank you very much
<ddddd> somerville32: if you put the manpage on a blog...
<ddddd> nikolam: :)
<nikolam> Hmm, should I do the same with cpu1 :)) (same cpu dual core) :)
<nikolam> mmm nope, cpufreq is symbolic link, anyway :)
<ddddd> nikolam:  there is another way to change the cpu speed but i dont tell you it is a secret
<nikolam> :)))))))
<nikolam> via bios? :)
<ddddd> dddddd whispers buy new hardware :-D
<nikolam> maybe.. just maybe.. I could make it work on 2.5Ghz  without bios and restart haha :)
<nikolam> ddddd LOL :))
<alyxander> hey guys
<alyxander> anyone using e17 and know how to configre a transparent terminal window?
<ddddd> what is e 17 ?
<alyxander> the new enlightenment DE
<alyxander> http://www.enlightenment.org/
<ddddd> i use xfce but isnt there a channel for e17 to ask ?
<alyxander> http://launchpad.net/elbuntu
<alyxander> nope not yet
<alyxander> its not out yet lol
<somerville32> #elbuntu exists
<alyxander> oh sweet!
<ponh> GOOD NIGHT
<xoss> im using xubuntu 6.10 and have to install ktouch and wine but synaptics is asking for the CD i dont have it, how can i still continue with the installation without the CD?
<Dvorak321> hello
<somerville32> Hi
<Dvorak321> Anyone know anything about setting up dual monitors?
<somerville32> I think 7.10 includes tool for it
<Dvorak321> i just installed 7.10 last night been messing w/ it a bit today.
<Dvorak321> got it pretty well set up like i want
<Dvorak321> just need to get the dual monitors setup
<Dvorak321> new to linux
<somerville32> Welcom e:)
<Dvorak321> ty
<Dvorak321> i guess i'll search xubuntuforums.org
<Dvorak321> man, my inet is slow tonight
<somerville32> xubuntuforums.org?
<Dvorak321> minus the x
<Dvorak321> sorry
<Dvorak321> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Dvorak321> hope i dont get banned in here for posting links
<somerville32> nope
<ddddd> !ban | Dvorak321
<ubotu> Dvorak321: If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<ddddd> !behaveiour | Dvorak321
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about behaveiour - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ddddd> !behaviour | Dvorak321
<ubotu> Dvorak321: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ddddd> !Etiquette | Dvorak321
<ubotu> Dvorak321: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<XwarlokX82> hmm
<somerville32> : (
<somerville32> You scarred him away ddddd!
<somerville32> !botabuse | ddddd
<ubotu> ddddd: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ddddd> i am very sorry
<somerville32> Try not to do it again, please.
<ddddd> stupid me ...
<somerville32> You're not stupid :]
<Wyrmul> I am trying to get my microphone working on my Xubuntu box.  I am a linux newb so I need it in "captain dummy talk"
<somerville32> :]
<somerville32> What seems to be the problem?
<Wyrmul> well I cannot seem to get any noise in.
<somerville32> Open up the mixer and ensure that the input feed isn't muted or too low
<Wyrmul> Hokay.  I clicked the volume icon in the task bar and got the big mixer board.  I have a load of sliders but all of them are either full or close to full
<somerville32> Is it plugged in correctly?
<Wyrmul> I am unsure.  I have tried the microphone plugged into all available ports and got no echo out of the speakers
<Wyrmul> should I be getting an echo out of my speakers?  I just assumed since that is what happens in Windows
<TheSheep> Wyrmul: I think not without some program redirecting the mike to the output
<Wyrmul> Hokay!  then how can I see if there is audio going in?  is there a status bar or something I can see somewhere?
<TheSheep> I'm thinking about an audio recording tool for xubuntu, but can't remember any
<Catoptromancy> audacity
<Wyrmul> I will install it and be bak then!
<magic_ninja> glxgears -printfps doesn't work
<magic_ninja> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<daurnimator> hey
<daurnimator> anyone around?
<daurnimator> I'm having some trouble
<daurnimator> I just plugged in my card reader
<daurnimator> (with an SD card)
<daurnimator> and its not coming up
<somerville32> hmm
<somerville32> Try asking in #xfce - kinda dead in here right now
<daurnimator> is it an xfce thing
<daurnimator> or an ubuntu thing?
<TheSheep> it's ubuntu thing
<maristo> hello
<maristo> !cidecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cidecs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maristo> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maristo> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<maristo> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<maristo> Good bot...
<maristo> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<maristo> !icq
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !kopete
<maristo> !dictionary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dictionary - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maristo> !brasero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maristo> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gerro> Anyone know of some easy to use firewall gui for a newbie? preferably one that detects dropped packets and lets you opt to enable that port?
<TheSheep> !firewall | gerro
<ubotu> gerro: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<gerro> yeah I've used firestarter in past guess I'll try that out, it uses iptables though right?
<gerro> TheSheep: hey nice seeing you around too, how things been going?
<gerro> oh really weird thing I have this thing called "unknown device wmaster0" for a network interface
<TheSheep> gerro: no change
<kumamoto> anyone know how to setup themes for the sudo applications
<kumamoto> good example if one installs a software that need sudo to get it running like 4L-gui lacie lightscribe
<kumamoto> nothing on changing  themes
<CyberMad> my friend delete my panel, how to restore it back to default
<PeckaH> settings-> panel
<FireH4zrd> I am running ubuntu 7.10 as a desktop and connecting to a windows xp pro machine for shared files. When I try to connect to windows xp share it takes a really long time to open the folder or browse. Does anyone know how to make it faster?
<gerro> FireH4zrd: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-340463.html
<FireH4zrd> thank you gerro i will try this
<gerro> what's strange is his description of samba there is like how downloading updates is using my cousins internet connection
<gerro> FireH4zrd: you ever try firestarter? I was just putting in some settings for my nfs server.
<FireH4zrd> no im not sure what firestarter is
<FireH4zrd> 1 min too late
<gerro> what services do I need enabled so firestarter can display blocked connections list?
<Maybelline> Hey all.  I'm seeing that my tooltips (for network throughput) don't update unless I'm moving my mouse.  Anyone else see this?
<gerro> Maybelline: say what?
<Maybelline> gerro: when I mouse over my network monitor, a tooltip pops up & shows my current upload/download speed.  But, if I just leave my mouse there, the speed will change, but the tooltip doesn't update.  Make sense?
<Maybelline> It used to update (pre-Gutsy, I believe)
<Maybelline> It might be a bug in the Network Monitor applet.  My Rhythmbox tooltip updates just fine (3:01 of 3:19, then 3:02 of 3:19, 3:03, etc.)
<gerro> Maybelline: is the network monitor app the same version as before? perhaps that feature was removed? have you checked changelogs on it?
<gerro> Maybelline: I disabled my network monitor applet however during shartup and shutdown I see lots of network manager error messages and debug statements
<gerro> Maybelline: have you noticed the same in 7.10?
<Maybelline> Just so you know, I'm talking about the XFCE panel app, not the NetworkManager stuff that is new for Gutsy...  But, thanks, I will check the changelogs & see if I see anything.
<Maybelline> gerro: yeah, it just started doing this in 7.10, as far as I can tell
<brick__> how can i change the startday off the week in orage from sunday to monday ?
<gerro> brick__: good question but I have no clue how either
<brick__> heheh :P ok.
<brick__> how can i change the icons in xubuntu? i downloaded some themes using apt-get. but they all pretty much suck:P can i use custom icons?
<ddddd> brick__:  yes you can ...
<brick__> how '+
<gerro> oh
<brick__> ?
<ddddd> brick__: http://wiki.xfce.org/tips
<gerro> applications> settings>user interface> icon theme
<brick__> gerro. yeah, thats the icon themes i was talking about. they all suck :P ddddd  ill check it out. thx:P
<gerro> pick one name that looks odd "Tango" for example pull up terminal sudo updatedb then locate Tango ah hah the icon directory cd to there and run thunar as root sudo su
<gerro> brick__: if it still doesn't work might be a permission thing try using ls -a to see if so then chown to fix
<gerro> and chmod
<gerro> also here is a little guide on changing icons for xfce http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/change-colors-xfce-icon-text-and-text-background-470494/
<gerro> I'm using what that second guy posted looks neat
<brick__> ok. thx. ill have a look :P
<alyxander> hey room
<gerro> alyxander: hey roomie
<alyxander> hey
<brick__> gerro, i see they all use svg files. will png files work ?
<gerro> brick__: I don't see why not
<brick__> :P
<alyxander> anyone else running e17
<gerro> brick__: png seems to be prefered by most apps
<gerro> alyxander: isn't that one of those tiny white things that I've seen scurrying about the interweb pipes?
<gerro> brick__: hey where did you find those icons anyway can I see?
<brick__> im gonna use mac icons.. 2 sec. ill find the url again.
<brick__> http://rapidshare.com/files/67423716/Apple_icons.tar.gz.html
<alyxander> gerro lol not its a DE and its smoking fast and hot has animated backgrounds
<brick__> alyxander,  but it doesnt work verry well with compiz-fusion... atleast not the last time i tested..
<gerro> alyxander: enlightenment?
<alyxander> yup
<alyxander> and you dont really need compiz lol
<alyxander> brick_ e17 is eye candy nice with out compiz
<gerro> and you better not give the analogy a blind old lady might need compiz zoom function to see screen but has a busted monitor without proper brightness so needs to fire write it up a bit only sometimes
<gerro> I tried that still but in end I switched back to xfdesktop ^^
<alyxander> ehh i liked xfce but wanted to try e17 for the longest and was too lazy to do anything more than an apt-get lol once they made it avaliable i was like a fat kid on a cupcake
<alyxander> all over it!
<gerro> alyxander: what kind of cupcake?
<alyxander> gerro not really sure pick one lol
<dr_worm> Hey all.  As far as running Xubuntu off of a live cd, what memory is used, and where?
<gerro> alyxander: damn it man better have some more cupcakes it lunch time over here lol
<brick__> hehe.. well im doing a lot off gfx stuff so having the cube and the switcher etc. really helps me out:P cant stand to work in windows at work, so i run xubuntu off a liveusb there and work in it instead:P
<dr_worm> How much is run from cd, how much from memory, are actual physical disks used?
<gerro> dr_worm: I don't know if xubuntu uses swap partitions by default and usually if your card doesn't have direct rendering then it isn't benefiting much from its dedicated memory
<gerro> dr_worm: 128mb to run xubuntu livecd and 192 to run xubuntu livecd with installer going
<alyxander> http://s54.photobucket.com/albums/g94/DariusDJ23/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png
<dr_worm> I was looking at the system monitor, that's about what I got as well.
<dr_worm> It doesn't list any swap partitions or any swap memory used.
<dr_worm> So we're flying straight from the CD and from memory, then?
<gerro> alyxander: wow that looks really gay it must run smooth as silk for it to be so widely used
<alyxander> ouch and its like a hot knife through butter!
<somerville32> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<alyxander> and the desktop switching is so nice
<alyxander> just slides back an forth with no issues
<dr_worm> Maybe, maybe not?
<alyxander> huh
<gerro> alyxander: hmm you don't use system tray?
<alyxander> define system tray?
<alyxander> and for what?
<Ahmuck> does xubuntu make a version for imacs?
<gerro> ahmuck: yeah the ppc version
<gerro> ahmuck: that is the type of architecture an imac is right? or is that the one with intel processor?
<Ahmuck> yes, ppc
<gerro> Ahmuck: where you at I'll see if I can find the mirror
<Ahmuck> i can't find the link anywhere, i only find i386 and 64bit
<Ahmuck> http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<gerro> yeah I know
<gerro> I had to look hard when I put xubuntu on my ps3
<gerro> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/gutsy/release/
<gerro> Ahmuck: hope that helps
<Ahmuck> what is an hppa?
<gerro> dunno think its something usually used with solaris
<gerro> wait no thats sparc
<gerro> probably some form of mobile device
<Ahmuck> bleh, i should have looked at the description
<gerro> PA device hmm
<gerro> anyone know how to decrease the space allocated to each xfce icon and perhaps increase the number of plots?
<vinze> gerro, which icons are you talking about?
<gerro> vinze: desktop icons the one on the background
<alyxander> hey sweet my card reader is working!
<somerville32> alyxander, :)
<vinze> gerro, hmm, can't help you with that, perhaps see ~.config/xfce4/desktop/icons.screen0.rc
<ddddd> gerro: you mean icons on the desktop ?
<gerro> ddddd: yes
<ddddd> make them smaller
<gerro> ddddd: but then they will still waste that huge space in between them
<gerro> ddddd: its like almost a centimeter of icon gap
<gerro> wait no its a full cm
<alyxander> hey interesting error while trying to update
<alyxander> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10kg2aSB8q4
<alyxander> whoops
<alyxander> W: GPG error: http://packages.elbuntu.org gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 223020C2A7C6F0DF
<gerro> ddddd: and how do I make them smaller anyway?
<gerro> ddddd: I like the moving background however the lack of sound is annoying
<ddddd> gerro: right click on desktop   -> desktop settings -> second tab -> iconsize
<gerro> ddddd: miss meant alyxander
<alyxander> huh?
<gerro> ddddd: icons look kind of nasty scaled down can't I just change the spacing and not the icon size?
<gerro> alyxander: the moving background looks nice is what I meant
<alyxander> oh kool
<alyxander> its freaky
<ddddd> gerro: for as far as i know not  BUT there are plans for a new system or displaying icons on the desktop but that is in the future
<ddddd> or=for
<gerro> okies
<bmod> hi
<alyxander> hello
<bmod> can i somehow disable the new graphics configuration tool/probe ?
<vinze> bmod, what do you mean: "disable"?
<bmod> sorry, remove and not use it until a newer version does recognise my hardware
<vinze> bmod, perhaps you can uninstall it using Add/Remove... but I don't think so because it might be part of the Xubuntu base install
<bmod> ai
<bmod> which packages am i searching for?
<vinze> bmod, in Add/Remove... you're looking for "Screens and Graphics", in Synaptic for "displayconfig-gtk"
<bmod> thanks
<bmod> is there anyone else having problems with nvidia graphics cards and multiple monitor setup?
<ddddd> vinze: maybe bmod means the bulletproofx function
<vinze> ddddd, yes, but bulletproofx uses displayconfig-gtk
<bmod> what does bulletproofx do?
<vinze> It falls back to a "safe mode" showing displayconfig-gtk when your Xserver crashes
<somerville32> I don't have that installed
<bmod> ok that's quite nice, but does it override the settings i do with the nvidia settings tool?
<vinze> somerville32, really? In 7.10?
<bmod> somerville, you have 7.10
<bmod> :)
<vinze> bmod, oh, you mean *that* tool!
 * somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> It didn't install
<vinze> That's odd...
<methods> why would network manager only show 1 card under connection information
<somerville32> Because it thinks there is only one
<gerro> methods: do you have 2 of the same card?
<Resa> Does anyone know if it's a common problem that Gutsy locks harddrives, or is it just for me?
<Resa> I re-installed everything, tried editing fstab and still my second harddrive is locked and needs a password
<bmod> hurray i got it to work
<bmod> thanks guys
<frogbyte> I have an iomega usb hard drive. how do I mount it?
<vinze> frogbyte, is it listed in Thunar?
<frogbyte> no, it is not
<vinze> Hmm... And is it listed when you type "lsusb" in a terminal window?
<frogbyte> no
<vinze> That really is odd...
<Templar_> hi there - anyone know how i can get access to my home network using xubuntu/thunar as I cannot get it under places as on ubuntu using gnome?
<Templar_> anyone online?
<TheSheep> !samba | Templar_
<ubotu> Templar_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<TheSheep> bah, that's for serving
<TheSheep> Templar_: thunar doesn't support browsing of the windows network, you need a separate program for it, like pyneighbourhood
<Templar_> installed it but do i have to configure it or something cause i still cant find the network here - why isn't that a standard feature - its a bit stupid it isnt
<TheSheep> most people don't need it
<Templar_> in this day and age
<Templar_> no offence to xubuntu guys but its hardly resource heavy
<TheSheep> anyways, can you connect to your computer using smbclient?
<Templar_> so i need samba and smb client
<Templar_> cheers for the help by the way
<TheSheep> Templar_: you need samba to serve files for windows network, and smbclient to connect to it
<TheSheep> Templar_: depends on what you want to do
<Templar_> well its two linux pcs
<TheSheep> Templar_: then use scp
<TheSheep> Templar_: or ftp with avahi
<TheSheep> Templar_: there was a nice howto, let me find it
<TheSheep> Templar_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218630
<alyxander> god i hate infants!
<Templar_> cheers
<bmod> agrees
<TheSheep> Templar_: scp is nice because you don't have to install or configure anything
<alyxander> anyone wanna buy a 9 month old?
<alyxander> jk
<TheSheep> !ot | alyxander
<ubotu> alyxander: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
 * alyxander slaps thesheep for being an ass 
<alyxander> it was a joke damn
<somerville32> lol
<Templar_> ah such hassle for networking - going to see if it will install normal ubuntu instead - got a dam headache already after setting up my printer and scanner
<alyxander> templar what issues you running into?
<Templar_> gettin a simple network interface for thunar as in like gnome has under "places" where I can bring up all the pcs on our home network
<Templar_> such an a headache everytime a new linux version is out to setup all the home network and our printer / scanner - its would be great if you could save all your settings to a single file which you could import into each new linux release
<alyxander> templar did you try the dolphin
<Templar_> is it good
<alyxander> i liked it
<Templar_> what exactly does it do alyxander
<alyxander> its a file manager
<somerville32> For KDE
<TheSheep> a kde one
<Templar_> and it runs ok with thunar
<Templar_> or xubuntu sorry
<TheSheep> Templar_: you can install and use any application from ubuntu repositories in xubuntu
<alyxander> yup
<TheSheep> Templar_: but it doesn't run with thunar, it runs instead of it
<alyxander> yup
<TheSheep> Templar_: and it will probably miss a lot of features without kde isntalled
<Templar_> will try that one so cheers guys, will that sort my network issue?
<TheSheep> Templar_: doubt it :)
<alyxander> maybe
<alyxander> wow second thought i just tried it with e17 and it errored out but it loaded
<TheSheep> Templar_: it's generally better to stick to standard programs where possible
<Templar_> any of you guys who use xubuntu - added your network to thunar
<Templar_> in the same way it would appear under places with gnome
<somerville32> Like file sharing?
<TheSheep> Templar_: I just mount the remote folders using sshfs
<TheSheep> !sshfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> :/
<codenamekt_work> ubotu why don't you search for me, punk
<LiENUS> is there some reason i keep getting "ACPI: no DMI BIOS year, acpi=force is required to enable ACPI" on bootup even though i added it to my menu.ls1?
<TheSheep> LiENUS: does shutting down work now?
<LiENUS> TheSheep, shutting down worked before but there are some other issues without acpi
<LiENUS> the usb ethernet adaptor becomes flakey
<LiENUS> and the hard drive spins up after the system is powered off
<TheSheep> LiENUS: if shutting down works, then acpi is enabled
<LiENUS> then why does it say its not?
<TheSheep> LiENUS: no idea
<brick__> how come i can only use themes that are GTK2 when running xubuntu with compiz-fusion? i have downloaded a fre that are xfwm4 and they do not show up in the themes list
<ThusLex> can anyone help me please?
<somerville32> !ask | ThusLex
<ubotu> ThusLex: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<somerville32> !xfce-themes | brick__
<ubotu> brick__: Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<brick__> somerville32,  im allready there and have downloaded the theme for xfce-look.org from the xfce section. its allready in the /usr/share/themes(along with all the others) but only themes that include gtk2 file work. the ones that include the xfwm4 folder dont show up in the themes selection list
<somerville32> Ask TheSheep
<brick__> ok .
<brick__> TheSheep,  you around ?
<TheSheep> brick__: the ones with xfce4 show in the window manager settings
<TheSheep> brick__: they are window border themes
<brick__> hmm and since im running compiz. window manager is not in use, right? (im using emerald for that)
<TheSheep> brick__: yeah
<brick__> hmm ok.. thx :P
<Iwanowitch> Help with broadcom card requested. I followed various HOWTOs (including compiling ndiswrapper by hand) but it doesn't seem to work.
<Iwanowitch> Scanning doesn't work, neither does connecting.
<somerville32> I'm not sure
<somerville32> You might try asking in #ubuntu since this is desktop agnostic
<Iwanowitch> Okay, thanks.
<alyxander> knock knock
<evil_tech> whos there
<zoredache> Ima
<evil_tech> Ima who?
<evil_tech> we are going to get yelled at by TheSheep
<somerville32> Ima heading over to #xubuntu-offtopic? :P
<somerville32> :D
<zoredache> Ima gonna get really annoyed if we telling knock-knock jocks
<zoredache> jokes* rather
<somerville32> knock-knock jocks?
<zoredache> yes... I must admit I am a bad smeller
<somerville32> lmao
 * somerville32 dies.
<evil_tech> :P
<zoredache> speller rather
<superpigs> someone knows why *.asf files work but the sound does not?
<zoredache> I would guess that you have the video codec installed by not the audio codec...
<superpigs> zoredeche so what should i do?
<zoredache> how to fix it is beyond me
<somerville32> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Iwanowitch> So... Why is there no /etc/iftab in Xubuntu? Or is it something with my computer?
<Iwanowitch> Or did I manage to screw up horribly after only a couple of hours of installation? :)
#xubuntu 2007-11-28
<zoredache> iftab?
<evil_tech> maybe he misyped fstab
<Iwanowitch> Nope.. iftab should list network interfaces.
<Ahmuck> [18:02] <Ahmuck> hi.  trying to get a iomega magic 80G Go Drive (usb) to recognize.  any suggestions?  where do i find usb device numbers?  is this something i should mount manually via mount command?
<Iwanowitch> I wouldn't want to lack fstab :/
<ddddd> Iwanowitch: try ifconfig
<zoredache> perhaps you are looking for /etc/network/interfaces
<evil_tech> or as ddddd mentioned just do an ifconfig -a
<ddddd> and iwconfig for wireless
<evil_tech> did not know about that one
<Iwanowitch> Well, guides are referring to changing stuff in /etc/iftab, and I have one on my other computer, so I was wondering how important it actually is.
<evil_tech> always got those by ifconfig
<evil_tech> you could try locate iftab
<Iwanowitch> But I suppose my problem is a bit worse, as I've seemed to have lost my wireless interface..
<ddddd> Iwanowitch: you can use iwconfig for configuring wireless interfaces, or the gui tool: applications -> system -> network
<zoredache> does anyone know you can use a \ as a line continuation character in a crontab?  The man isn't being to helpful
<Iwanowitch> Mmm. Problem is scanning nor connecting works. But I'll be figuring it out, thanks.
<ddddd> Iwanowitch: there is also a cli tool iwlist --help gives info
<somerville32> zoredache, yes
<evil_tech> im getting ready to install Xubuntu on my T40. any thing i should be watching for?
<ddddd> Iwanowitch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs maybe you can find some help here
<Iwanowitch> Yeah, I'm looking around. Thanks. :)
<evil_tech> how do you find out if something is accessing a removable device?
<ere4si> try     ps aux | grep usb    :)
<zoredache> lsof | grep 'mount point'
<evil_tech> blarg
<evil_tech> still wont let me unmount it
<evil_tech> ksuspend_usbd and usb-storage are using it
<evil_tech> ah no its brasero >:
<evil_tech> success!!!
<ere4si> what worked?
<evil_tech> finding what was keeping me from ejecting my usb hard drive
<zoredache> I believe his question was more along the lines of what command did you use to find that information out
<evil_tech> oh
<evil_tech> the one you gave: lsof | grep 'mount point'
<ere4si> k
<evil_tech> so does linux natively have drivers for mobility radeon 7500?
<thyrax> guys whats the best way to have all drives appear as one under linux?
<somerville32> Not sure I understand the question
<thyrax> like raid 0
<thyrax> have 2 500gigs appear as 1tb
<thyrax> without stripping
<thyrax> like a pool
<evil_tech> JBOD
<evil_tech> just a bunch of discs?
<thyrax> does jbod have stripping?
<thyrax> i don't want one drive to fail and all to go with it
<evil_tech> then you want to mirrow
<evil_tech> mirror
<evil_tech> Raid1
<evil_tech> though you dont add the drives then
<thyrax> hmm not really mirror i have random sizes
<evil_tech> well you could partition the drives to the size of the lowest capacity one
<evil_tech> and then do raid 1 or 5
<evil_tech> but that really isnt going to offer much redundancy
<thyrax> 3 500s a 350 and 160
<thyrax> don't want redundancy
<thyrax> just want all drives to appear as one
<evil_tech> then you need to set up a JBOD array
<thyrax> if one drive fails in jbod will all go with it?
<thyrax> data i mean
<evil_tech> no just the data on that drive will go
<evil_tech> depends on how you set it up as to what data goes where
<thyrax> how would i go about setting up jbod? anything with a simple gui?
<thyrax> which linux disto is best for samba
<evil_tech> some hardware controllers i think support load balancing but i believe thedefault is to just putdata on a drive till its full and then move to the next one
<thyrax> is there a freenas like app that allows jbod?
<evil_tech> google would be your friend there
<evil_tech> i think there is a NAS distro
<thyrax> i thought id ask linux techies directly
<thyrax> would use windows home server but it has shares you can't delete which is stupid
<evil_tech> you could try asking in #ubuntu
<evil_tech> a bit higher traffic than here
<thyrax> i always get quicker responses in here :)
<thyrax> googling now. thanks
<evil_tech> np sorry i couldnt offer better assistance
<thyrax> not at all thanks alot
<codenamekt> I'm having a problem with my usb drive. I used to plug it in and it would just mount. I reinstalled xubuntu just recently and now it doesnt
<somerville32> You might have to enable it in thunar volume management
<codenamekt> somerville32, u rock...i feel stupid now
<TheSheep> somerville32: how could you make him feel stupid! I despise you!
<codenamekt> somerville32, I guess I had set it up a while ago and just never messed with it. I keep my home on a seperate partition so it has probably been awhile
<codenamekt> TheSheep, yeah maybe he should read the !CoC and stop making people feel unsmart
<somerville32> :P
<Wyrmul> I am trying to get my microphone input to work and I am having the damdest time of it.
<Wyrmul> I have tried installing audacity,it works, except I cannot figure out the port/input setting to get my mic working
<TheSheep> Wyrmul: alsa
<Wyrmul> In Audacity I have:
<Wyrmul>  ALSA: VIA 8235: VIA 8235 (hw 0,0)
<Wyrmul>  ALSA: VIA 8235: VIA 8235 (hw 0,1)
<Wyrmul> and
<Wyrmul> ALSA: front
<TheSheep> Wyrmul: those are two channels of your sound card
<charding> Is the boot-up screen blank by default for xubuntu?
<Wyrmul> keen which is which?
<somerville32> charding, no
<charding> When I turn on my machine and get past the grub screen, I see nothing but a blank screen until I get to the login screen
<charding> Turning off 'quiet' from the boot sequence doesn't help
<charding> and by turning it off, I mean removing it
<charding> Do you know what would be wrong?
<somerville32> I'm not sure.
<TheSheep> charding: maybe it detected your monitor wrong and used too large resolution
<TheSheep> charding: try editing /etc/upstrart.conf and changing the resolution to something smaller
<charding> file doesn't exist..
<charding> is that with a particular package?
<TheSheep> charding: upstart.conf
<TheSheep> charding: sorry
<TheSheep> charding: usplash.conf
<TheSheep> upsplash
<TheSheep> I think I'll go to sleep
<charding> that could have been it, my monitor is a lower res
<charding> I hope that's it, thanks
<Wyrmul> any further thoughts on the mic issue?
<TheSheep> Wyrmul: you can try running alsamixer in terminal to see if it's enabled
<TheSheep> Wyrmul: or aumix
<heavenlyblade101> hello all
<charding> hello
<Wyrmul>  using alsamixer (aumix does not seem to be installed) mic is set to Mic2 and is full up
<TheSheep> Wyrmul: maybe try mic1
<Wyrmul> aaahhhhh it screaches at me.
<TheSheep> Wyrmul: and make sure it doesn't have MM under it, just OO
<Wyrmul> It is a very low constant tone.  Not like feedback
<Wyrmul> as I drop the mic setting it seems to become higher pitched
<TheSheep> force feedback
<heavenlyblade101> hey guys, how do i boot from my DVD rom to install XP? i've tried setting it in the boot order but it just shows the CD rom that has been removed
<TheSheep> heavenlyblade101: you mean windows xp?
<heavenlyblade101> yeah
<TheSheep> heavenlyblade101: just boot from the windows installer cd
<heavenlyblade101> thats the thing
<heavenlyblade101>  it wont
<TheSheep> heavenlyblade101: you can't install windows from linux
<heavenlyblade101> im booting with the DVD in and Grub keeps coming up
<TheSheep> heavenlyblade101: enable booting from cd in bios
<Wyrmul> the cd drive needs to be earlier in the boot order than the HD
<heavenlyblade101> i tried, but all that comes up is the CD drive that is no longer there.
<heavenlyblade101> it detects the DVD drive but in the boot order it doesnt give me that option
<Wyrmul> Is your bios detecting the drive on every boot? or is it set for a specific drive?
<heavenlyblade101> it detects the drive as my primary master but it wont list it in boot order
<Wyrmul> what happens when you boot and tell it the CD drive?
<heavenlyblade101> nothing, it boots into grub and linux
<Wyrmul> try removing the hard drive from the boot order entirely.  as long as it is enabled the XP installer will be able to see it.  once the XP installer reboots for the first time go in an add it back to the boot order.
<heavenlyblade101> how do i remove it from the boot order?
<Wyrmul> also think about moving yout hard drive to be primary master and the optical drive to be secondary master
<heavenlyblade101> k i'll try removing the HDD from the boot order first
<heavenlyblade101> nope. nothing. should i try switching the hdd to primary?
<Wyrmul> +
<heavenlyblade101> nope. can i boot off the DVD drive through grub?
<Wyrmul> What bios do you have?
<heavenlyblade101> pheonixBios
<Wyrmul>  what is your boot sequence listed as currently?
<heavenlyblade101> removable devices, CD rom, network boot, hdd
<Wyrmul> you may need to use a windows boot disk then if your BIOS won't support booting from the DVD drive
<heavenlyblade101> i tried with a 98 boot disk (floppy) but it didnt work
<heavenlyblade101> and i cant make an XP boot disk because my lappy doesnt have a floppy and hte only other system is 98
<Wyrmul> ... no Idea then. sorry
<heavenlyblade101> :/
<somerville32> Whats the problem?
<heavenlyblade101> cant get my system to boot off a Windows XP DVD
<TheSheep> heavenlyblade101: technically we are not a windows support group...
<somerville32> lol
<TheSheep> bug #1
<somerville32> heavenlyblade101, There is ##windows
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<heavenlyblade101> ?
<somerville32> There is a windows support  channel
<heavenlyblade101> lol but its trying to get it through linux haha, i f***ed up on the dual boot hting
<TheSheep> heavenlyblade101: so you have the windows installed already?
<heavenlyblade101> but that windows support channel. is it on this server?
<TheSheep> heavenlyblade101: yes
<heavenlyblade101> and no i have xubuntu installed already
<somerville32> heavenlyblade101, You want to install Windows first
<somerville32> heavenlyblade101, Windows will overwrite the boot info and you'd have to reinstall grub
<heavenlyblade101> oh well, i'll reinstall linux i just wanna get windows installed so i can have the best of both worlds
<peacepipej1> too bad theres no linux wubi to install windows
<heavenlyblade101> too bad i have to deal with grub lol
<TheSheep> heavenlyblade101: the problem is not grub, the problem is your windows not booting
<TheSheep> heavenlyblade101: it's before your computer even tries grub
<peacepipej1> heehee
<peacepipej1> grub is cool
<heavenlyblade101> well what could be causing it not to boot off my dvd drive?
<TheSheep> heavenlyblade101: bios settings or brokedn dvd or broken drive
<heavenlyblade101> drive works, dvd is good, lol gotta be bios settings
<peacepipej1> heavenlyblade101: youre having trouble booting xubuntu?
<heavenlyblade101> hold on, gonna try linux live in the dvd
<heavenlyblade101> k live CD and DVD works in VM ware
<heavenlyblade101> so how can i completely get rid of grub and xubuntu and start fresh?
<TheSheep> heavenlyblade101: one way is to boot the windows cd and install windows over it
<heavenlyblade101> :/ lol the problem i am having
<TheSheep> heavenlyblade101: believe me, it's not related to xubuntu or linux in any way
<heavenlyblade101> alright well thanks for the help guys. ttyl
<peacepipejv> help, any reason why right click reboots? Well, sorta. I get the ctrl alt F8 screen then back into login scrn
<peacepipejv> sorry, right clicking the terminal icon from the apps menu
<peacepipejv> umm
<bloony> hmm.. I just rebooted and after the reboot the desktop was abit messed up, but I fixed it.. I had to go on desktop settings and make sure xfce was allowed to manage the desktop.. but how can I set this so I dont have to do it if I reboot? theres no save button or anything..
<TheSheep> bloony: it's saved on change
<bloony> TheSheep:  but why was it changed when I rebooted?
<TheSheep> bloony: apparently the xfdesktop program crashed for some reason
<bloony> hum.. ok
<TheSheep> bloony: that's the program that 'manages your desktop'
<bloony> yeah
<bloony> k
<peacepipejv> hey, any reason why right clicking terminal icon logs me off
<TheSheep> peacepipejv: no idea, you have sis or i810 graphics card?
<peacepipejv> ooh, integrated grafix
<peacepipejv> old old p3
<TheSheep> peacepipejv: there was a bug the terminal that made X crash on these cards
<TheSheep> peacepipejv: try editing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf as root and changing the DefaultDepth to 16
<peacepipejv> TheSheep: you know what, same thing happens when i try to open terminal
<peacepipejv> ok, stnby
<peacepipejv> TheSheep: how can I do that w/out term access to gedit
<TheSheep> peacepipejv: press alt+f2 and type 'gksu mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<peacepipejv> haha, i forgot I was troublshooting xubuntu, not ubuntu
<davidrawson> hewwow
<davidrawson> hello young child
<davidrawson> i would like to inquire about your spoons
<davidrawson> I like rusty spoons
<peacepipejv> TheSheep: xorg.conf is open. its blank, cept warning about logged in as root at the top
<TheSheep> peacepipejv: you sure the path is right?
<peacepipejv> doh, capital X
<peacepipejv> TheSheep: thanx, it worked yo
<TheSheep> peacepipejv: great
<TheSheep> peacepipejv: as a side effect, it also saves some memory
<TheSheep> peacepipejv: but displays slightly less colors
<peacepipejv> darn
<TheSheep> fewer
<TheSheep> but you shouldn't notice unless you look at gradients closely
<peacepipejv> TheSheep: it was showing some vert lines also,which are fixed. Anyway,its a work pc. Graphix dont matter
<peacepipejv> QUIT [and im out}
<peacepipejv> oopes
<peacepipejv> quit
<andy_> hello
<andy_> I searched on the Google, but wasn't able to get any useful information about connecting a Windows Mobile system to a linux... Is it possible?
<ablomen> synce-kde << thats all i can find in the repo's, maybe active sync runs trough wine, you could try that
<andy_> oaky, very thx, ill try it. :)
<ablomen> :) good luck
<andy_> ill have to restart, brb!
<gerro> anyone know how to get the events section of firestarter working? I can't get it to show stuff
<somerville32> gerro, Maybe there isn't any events? :P
<gerro> somerville32: I generated several like how their webpage said but it didn't show up and I'm in the dmz on my network
<somerville32> Weird.
<somerville32> Maybe the firewall isn't up
<gerro> no its up
<gerro> I can block all data going out with it
<gerro> somerville32: is there like a special dependency for the logging support that isn't installed by default? I used the one in repository
<somerville32> It always worked for me
<gerro> hmm I have sysklogd turned off but I tried turning that on and rebooting still nothing though
<gerro> your on 7.10 right?
<gerro> wow irc with pidgin looks nice
<gerro> how do I color my name though on the side?
<gerro> ah crap firefox whacked out and enlarged everything which button is decrease font size?
<somerville32> ctrl + - ?
<somerville32> Maybe add a shift in there
<gerro> umm that fixed it, don't know how I triggered it
<gerro> I think I have one of those feature creep mouse loggers floating around in my browser somewhere >,>
<somerville32> :]
<gerro> I get this error when I run firestarter from terminal http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46079/
 * somerville32 looks.
<somerville32> gerro, Yea, I get that too often
<gerro> somerville: so the secret of starting a fire is to use lots of small gnomes?
<somerville32> haha
<gerro> I'm sorry couldn't resist lol
<somerville32> :)
<gerro> firestarter website still handing out 5.04 debs
<somerville32> Ubuntu 5.04?
<gerro> yeah hoary hedgehog
<somerville32> yucky
<gerro> somerville32: any idea where firestarter pulls its logs from?
<somerville32> gerro, I'm pretty sure firestarter is a firewall :P
<somerville32> It pulls its logs from its self
<gerro> umm I kinda thought it manipulated iptables and used standard system logs in /var while being merely a gui
<somerville32> Thats what I thought too
<somerville32> " Firestarter is a complete firewall tool for Linux machines."
<somerville32> Depends on iptables though
<somerville32> Must use it
<gerro> somerville32: yours shows event logs right? could you tell me what you have set for /etc/firestarter/firewall on one log_support=
<gerro> that line I mean
<somerville32> 1
<gerro> underneath the first one
<gerro> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46080/ is what i have
<gerro> oh wait that is if kernel doesnt support logs
<kumamoto> anyone know how to get change sudo application themes
<kumamoto> like kubuntu has "sudo system-settings"
<somerville32> kumamoto, hmm?
<gerro> gksudo you mean?
<kumamoto> haven't used gksudo , does it do the same thing as sudo gnome-theme-manager
<somerville32> kumamoto, What do you want to accomplish?
<kumamoto> some of the applications seems to have some generic look or default look and want to change them to look same the other one in there
<somerville32> kumamoto, You can not.
<kumamoto> thought so
<somerville32> It is most likely because they're using a different Ui library
<kumamoto> ah
<mikubuntu> could anyone please tell me how to convert image from png to jpeg with gimp?
<somerville32> mikubuntu, Just open and than saveas
<somerville32> and change the file extension
<mikubuntu> ok, thanks, got it
<somerville32> np :]
<mikubuntu> http://www.flickr.com/photos/14483391@N03/2070702491/ .... we just installed ubuntu on my friends machine, and he boots up, then goes along a little while, until his screen does this (see photo link)... can anyone venture a guess as to the problem?
<somerville32> Does restarting the X server fix it? (ie. ctrl + alt + del or rebooting)?
<TheSheep> ctrl+del+backspace
<somerville32> yea
<nanonyme> indeed, ctrl+alt+del would reboot ^^
<somerville32> ctrl+alt+del doesn't do that in Linux usually :P
<nanonyme> depends
<nanonyme> outside X it does
<somerville32> indeed
<nanonyme> often you don't even need to be root to do it
<nanonyme> which is a bit odd
<nanonyme> (considering you can always do that with ctrl+alt+f1, ctrl+alt+del then)
<mikubuntu> http://www.flickr.com/photos/14483391@N03/2070702491/ .... we just installed ubuntu on my friends machine, and he boots up, then goes along a little while, until his screen does this (see photo link)... can anyone venture a guess as to the problem?
<mikubuntu> http://www.flickr.com/photos/14483391@N03/2070702491/ .... we just installed ubuntu on my friends machine, and he boots up, then goes along a little while, until his screen does this (see photo link)... can anyone venture a guess as to the problem?
<mikubuntu> http://www.flickr.com/photos/14483391@N03/2070702491/ .... we just installed ubuntu on my friends machine, and he boots up, then goes along a little while, until his screen does this (see photo link)... can anyone venture a guess as to the problem?
<agentnoob> is there some way I can copy file permissions from one file to another or several others?
<jelly> Hi, my xubuntu 6.06.1 LTS laptop is taking very long time on doing "Checking root file system...", and there is no disk access.  How can I disable bootsplash and see what's actually happening on the console?
<vinze> jelly, I believe you can press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<jelly> vinze: I want to disable it completely for one boot
<jelly> in any case, c-a-f1 doesn't work
<vinze> jelly, I believe it needed some messing with /etc/fstab, but I'm not skilled enough to give you any advice on that
<jelly> yup, fstab doesn't have anything to do with it.
<jelly> solution: remove "splash" from kernel parameters in grub menu entry
<methods> in gutsy can i use security as well as gutsy-security ?
<stone[no]> Question: I've got xubuntu 7.10 and a wep wireless connection. Everytime I start up I have to type the password to open my "deafult" keyring. Is there a way to disable the password on the keyring?
<vinze> stone[no], found with Google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192281
<stone[no]> vinze: thanx :) I did find that thread when I searched yesterday...
<Gadi> is it possible to disable right-click on the xfce4-panel?  Not just kiosk mode, but completely.
<Gadi> Id even take disabling right click in xfwm4
<Gadi> :)
<ochosi> hi, since two days or so my laptops somethimes locks up during bootup. actually it locks up while loading the xserver, i would say. both keyboard and mouse are dead and my numlock and capslock are blinking - any idea what this could mean?
<ochosi> (also my Xorg.log is a lot shorter when bootup isn't achieved as to when bootup is completed successfully)
<ochosi> Gadi: i'm not sure whether this would work but have you tried setting Option "Buttons" "1" in the xorg.conf file?
<zanzer7> how can I make Xubuntu recognise the RELEASE of a key when mapping shortcuts? (I'm interested in getting a "Super" key press open the applications menu, and have "Super + E" show Thunar, "Super + R" show run etc.)
<Alyxander> hey anyone know how to create a desktop icon in e17?
<RebelX> yo umm is there anything in synpatic for like unique ip clicks... any programs?
<tonyyarusso> uh, what?
<RebelX> u know like an autoclicker... it or something like that
<RebelX> it goes to a site like 20times with a diff ip
<RebelX> like an ip spoofer.....
<RebelX> or something like that
<tonyyarusso> ie, a way to illegal trick Google for adsense fraud?
<RebelX> its not for google >_> lol
<RebelX> do u know any programs for it though..... i dont know how to add sites to google anyway ?+?
<anton> hi, i am searching a mediaplayer like amarok
<tonyyarusso> No, I don't know of any way to fake an IP.
<anton> but dont want kde-libs
<PeckaH> anton: vlc
<anton> but something more comfortable, please, with cover-search and songtext search and so
<tonyyarusso> !players | anton
<ubotu> anton: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<PeckaH> quod libet
<anton> mmh, something like amarok?
<tonyyarusso> Banshee, Rhythmbox, and Exaile are the ones I mess with most frequently, although Listen and Quod Libet are also nice.
<tonyyarusso> You'll have to try them and see which suits you best anton
<anton> ohhhhhhh
<RebelX> so no1 has an answer
<zoredache> RebelX: or nobody wants to give you the answer
<RebelX> well can some1 pls give me the answer >_>!
<zoredache> Your question isn't particularly releated to xubuntu... you should search elsewhere
<RebelX> is there a synpatic place for it?
<Dieterbe> hi, to enable sending/receiving files/images to/from my sony ericsson cellphone, do i just i just have to install bluez? i actually already installed the "bluetooth" package which pulled in bluez, but i would like an icon that shows the bluetooth status, that lets me en/disable the bluetooth device, and notifies me of incoming file transfers.  how should i do this?
<Dieterbe> i'm guessing gnome-bluetooth is what i want, but i don't know if it will work on xubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Dieterbe: No idea, but topyli knows a fair bit about bluetooth phones
<RebelX>                                           http://counters.gigya.com/wildfire/CIMP/Jmx*PTExOTYyNzcxNzczNjEmcHQ9MTE5NjI3NzE5NTY4NSZwPSZkPSZuPQ==.jpg
<RebelX> oops
<Spasterix> Hello
<Spasterix> i have a question
<zoredache> Just ask your question Spasterix
<Spasterix> i want to install remote desktop in mu xubuntu
<Spasterix> i want to connect with remote desktop from windows xp to xubuntu
<zoredache> look at setting up x11vnc
<Spasterix> i dont have monitor
<Spasterix> just ssh =)
<Catoptromancy> sounds like a plan
<zoredache> so it is even easier... just install any vnc xerver
<Catoptromancy> I have a PC without a monitor, could just remote desktop to it
<Spasterix> yes.. i am install it
<zoredache> either that, or install an xserver on windows, and run your X11 apps through ssh
<Spasterix> so .. i have to install xserver on windows..
<zoredache> no, you don't have to... I was just suggesting that as one way to remotely run gui apps from windows
<zoredache> you can setup something like vnc, freenx, or maybe something else
<Spasterix> i think .. i am install vnc on xubuntu
<Spasterix> but .. how i can check out that
<Seeeb> hey, i have i a problem with the "applications" menu. how can i move the "network" menu/button into the "system" menu
<Seeeb> since right click on "applications" => modify menu does only contain terminal, thunar and execute but not system, network office etc..
<Spasterix> VNC Viewer Free Edition 4.1.1 for X - built Sep 10 2007 17:17:04
<Spasterix> Copyright (C) 2002-2005 RealVNC Ltd.
<Spasterix> See http://www.realvnc.com for information on VNC.
<Spasterix> vncviewer: unable to open display ""
<Spasterix> root@ns:/#
<somerville32> Seeeb, known issue. No work around.
<Seeeb> ok thanks
<Spasterix> somerville32
<Spasterix> how i can run that?
<somerville32> Spasterix, What are you trying to do?
<Spasterix> in mu xubuntu
<Spasterix> i am intall vnc4 server
<Spasterix> how i can connect with remote desktop there
<somerville32> vncviewer <hostname>
<somerville32> Is the vnc4 server running?
<Spasterix> VNC Viewer Free Edition 4.1.1 for X - built Sep 10 2007 17:17:04
<Spasterix> Copyright (C) 2002-2005 RealVNC Ltd.
<Spasterix> See http://www.realvnc.com for information on VNC.
<Spasterix> vncviewer: unable to open display ""
<Spasterix> root@ns:/#
<somerville32> Why are you running it from root?
<Spasterix> unable to open display
<Spasterix> i dont know..
<Spasterix> where you want to run it ?
<Spasterix> hellooooo
<somerville32> Spasterix, Maybe you should read the documentation for the vnc server? :]
<somerville32> You might look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX btw
<Spasterix> airstand@ns:~$ vncviewer ns.viewprofile.org
<Spasterix> VNC Viewer Free Edition 4.1.1 for X - built Sep 10 2007 17:17:04
<Spasterix> Copyright (C) 2002-2005 RealVNC Ltd.
<Spasterix> See http://www.realvnc.com for information on VNC.
<Spasterix> vncviewer: unable to open display ""
<Spasterix> airstand@ns:~$
<Spasterix> wont work again
<Spasterix> ok..
<Spasterix> i am run it ..
<Spasterix> and now how i can connect from windows
<somerville32> Spasterix, Download the vnc client for Windows.
<Seeeb> hey, my lappy has got a security partition which gets mounted and displayed in the thunar menu EVEN THOUGH i deleted the entry out of my fstab
<Seeeb> any ideas ?
<Dieterbe> weird
<civiXier> okay, here's my problem: ive got an 300mhz laptop that has no bootable cd, no diskette, no internet connection and no usb-ports. so I took out the hard drive, made it external with a cabinette, installed xubuntu on it, didnt install any boot manager, put it back in the laptop. now it says "error loading operating system". what did I do wrong, and what should I do next time?
<somerville32> You need a boot manager.
<somerville32> :P
<civiXier> ah, I see. how do I know I install it to the same hdd then?
<somerville32> Well, if you only have one hdd, hard to install it to another one
<civiXier> nono, I took the hdd out from the lappy, put it in a external hdd cabinette, plugged it in to my other lappy and installed it from there :P
<civiXier> so I actually have two hdds when I'm installing the os
<civiXier> ah well, I think I'll figure it out now, thanx m8 ^^ if you by chance fall into sweden sometime ill buy you coffe ;)
<civiXier> coffee
<tonyyarusso> !grub | civiXier
<ubotu> civiXier: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tonyyarusso> civiXier: Take it out again, and follow the Recovering...Windows instructions
<jaybird7> hello
<jaybird7>  i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46168/ when trying to install fluxbuntu after doing these options for installing the 32 on a amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/32bitonAMD64, then after a while it asks me for my langauge and starts going through the install, should i add the pnpbios=off option or just go through the install?
<evil_tech> why not ask that in #fluxbuntu
<jaybird7> i did, the person who answered though wasnt certain of his/her answer
<DOwner> i think you should try pnpbios=off and see what happens...
<jaybird7> ok thanks, i am trying it so far it just says the one PCI error line and not the rest it said before
<jaybird7> then sai dsomething and something and started the installer
<evil_tech> and why why are there special instructions for installing 32 bit on AMD64?
<jaybird7> i dont know im just following them, but for example with my laptop model people were reporting problems installing and people there said to do similiar looking things , so i figured it was best to follow , the thread im talking about is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409815
<jaybird7> i dont know that much about this stuff
<evil_tech> hmm
<evil_tech> cause im running on an sempron 64 and i didnt follow those instructions
<evil_tech> seems to be working fine
<evil_tech> though its a desktop
<evil_tech> laptops are finicky
<DOwner> I'm looking to get the Ubuntu RemoteDesktop function to work in Xubuntu
<DOwner> i can get vnc just now but its not the same as it is in Ubuntu
<miles> Hi there
<evil_tech> hola
<DOwner> howdy
<miles> I'm trying to install Compiz Fusion on Xubuntu 7.10 "minimal", installed the "compiz" package, but "compiz --replace" does nothing
<miles> Graphic Card is a Intel GMA950
<miles> Error message : "Checking for XGL : not present"
<evil_tech> did you install xserver-xgl?
<miles> "No Whitelist driver found / aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity / no /usr/bin/metacity found, exiting"
<miles> Is this needed for an Intel chipset?
<evil_tech> yes
<miles> It supposedly include AIGLX right ?
<evil_tech> its needed for any chip
<evil_tech> no
<evil_tech> not that i know of
<evil_tech> AIGLX is a different way to do the same thing XGL does
<evil_tech> could be wrong though
<miles> Trying it
<miles> (It has to fit in a 1Gb SD Card btw)
<miles> Is a script needed to launch xserver-xgl on gdm login?
<CArenas2> hello all.
<CArenas2> i come seeking knowledge :-)
<jaybird7> the installer is telling me this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46174/  what should i do?
<jaybird7> wrong room, but ill take any advice :)
<CArenas2> i am running xubuntu gutsy, and when i put in a music cd totem auto launches
<CArenas2> i would like to change it so that gxine launches instead, but am not sure where to make that config edit
<CArenas2> any advice?
<evil_tech> jaybird7:you need to set swap space
<evil_tech> CArenas2:Applications-> Settings-> Preferred Applications
<evil_tech> could be wrong though
<evil_tech> dang it i am
<evil_tech> ignore that
<CArenas2> evil_tech: that was my first guess too :-)
<evil_tech> i cant remember where its at. too used to dragging and dropping the application in fluxbuntu
<miles> Okay, so Xserver-XGL did not do the trick
<evil_tech> jaybird7: if you dont need swap though you can skip past by not going to the partitioning menu
<jaybird7> okay thanks
<jaybird7> how much swap space should i have
<evil_tech> twice the amount of ram is usually fine
<evil_tech> depends on how much ram you have and what you are doing
<evil_tech> i have a gig and i never touch swap
<jaybird7> i have 1.93 to 2 gigs of ram, and i want to be able to use blender3d, gimp, inkscape, scribus, python, web browser, openoffice, etc
<evil_tech> hmm
<jaybird7> i didnt mean i want to use those all at the same time neccearily :)
<evil_tech> i'm not sure how those run. i just use this system for basic stuff
<evil_tech> i'd say go for 512mb swap. you can always resize later
<jaybird7> ok thank you
<evil_tech> CArenas2: you figure out how to change what opens the file
<CArenas2> not yet
<evil_tech> right click on a file-> open with->open with other application. choose your application and check the box at the bottom to always use that app
<miles> Compiz Fusion slowly gooting to work... Current error: "No GLXBFConfig for defaut depth, this isn't going to work". Any clue?
<evil_tech> nope. never messed with compiz enough to know what that might mean or how to fix it
<evil_tech> specially on a minimal install of xubuntu
#xubuntu 2007-11-29
<evil_tech> ok i installed compiz, compiz --replace doesnt work and i have no window manager
<evil_tech> %^$@%^#$%
<evil_tech> knew there was a reason i didnt mess around with compiz anymore
<evil_tech> blarg
<evil_tech> so i get the following message when trying to start compiz via compiz --replace
<evil_tech> any ideas?
<miles> What video card do you have?
<evil_tech> radeon x800 gt
<miles> and what was the error message?
<evil_tech> dont remember
<evil_tech> i got rid of compiz
<evil_tech> you have any luck?
<miles> No... gotta fix the direct rendering problem first I guess
<miles> btw I don't even have glxgears for testing, know in which pakage it is?
<miles> (/ is 91% full so far)
<evil_tech> i dont even know what that is
<evil_tech> well that is nifty
<evil_tech> 8945 frames a second
<evil_tech> :)
<miles> How much place does Xubuntu take on install?
<miles> … 1.5Gb
<miles> darn
<evil_tech> well mine is pretty much stock with the exception of wine. and its eating 3.1gb
<evil_tech> oops wrong drive
<evil_tech> 1.6gb
<evil_tech> i should get rid of my swap
<evil_tech> i never touch it
<miles> Maybe I should try a full Fluxbuntu install… I'm wondering if Compiz works on it
<miles> or grab a decent SD card
<evil_tech> dunno
<slimjimflim> does anyone know if there's a way to resize a windows from the top?
<slimjimflim> what's up barbecue
<slimjimflim> why are you trying to send me mirc.ini?
<slimjimflim> do you think i'm stupid?
<slimjimflim> are you questioning my authoritaa
<slimjimflim> ?
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> No barbecue here.
<Grav3Mind> hey guys
<Grav3Mind> is installing and configuring compiz the same for Xubuntu as it is ubuntu
<Grav3Mind> or enabling rather
<Grav3Mind> hey guys
<Grav3Mind> lost connection
<Grav3Mind> i had asked about enabling compiz
<Grav3Mind> is it the same as on ubuntu
<Grav3Mind> cause i know with kubuntu its different
<somerville32> Grav3Mind, Pretty much the same
<Grav3Mind> http://svn.xgl-coffee.org/xgl-coffee/trunk/startxgl
<Grav3Mind> can anyone see anything on that page
<Grav3Mind> i need the  xgl-startup-script for Xfce session
<Grav3Mind> but everytime i click the link its blank
<Grav3Mind> please someone help!
<Grav3Mind> im stuf here and i need help!
<Grav3Mind> *stuck
 * somerville32 has no idea.
<Grav3Mind> crap
<crimsun> that site looks like ad^Wspamware.
<crimsun> at least that's what NoScript leads me to believe.
<Grav3Mind> can anyone help me find this then
<Grav3Mind>  xgl-startup-script for Xfce session
<Grav3Mind> cause i need it to use compiz with my xubuntu-desktop install
<crimsun> you could probably do it by han.
<crimsun> hand*
<Grav3Mind> i have no idea what im doing though
<Grav3Mind> im totally new to all of this
<Grav3Mind> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203877
<Grav3Mind> im using this tutorial
<crimsun> UF is blocked locally.
<Grav3Mind> about 8 posts down
<Grav3Mind> ?
<Grav3Mind> im so  close to bein done with this install....but i dont know what to do
<Grav3Mind> @_@
<Grav3Mind> and why are the forums blocked?
<crimsun> Grav3Mind: ask my employer, not me.
<crimsun> (VPNs are fun.)
<Sleepwalk> hey you guys. I need to start Pidgin when this thing boots. (its my friends box and he won't open pidgin)  I'm using 7.10 xubuntu
<Sleepwalk> Any ideas?
<somerville32> Don't close it before you log out and save your session
<somerville32> Will start automatically next time
<Sleepwalk> yea he won't do that
<Sleepwalk> trust. I've tried teaching
<Sleepwalk> I know bash
<Sleepwalk> but
<Sleepwalk> I don't know what file to edit
<somerville32> Applications > Settings > Autostart
<Sleepwalk> but I know a lot fo shell scripting
<Sleepwalk> oh sweet!
<Sleepwalk> thanks!
<somerville32> Sleepwalk, np
<Sleepwalk> should I type bash /usr/bin/pidgin for command?
<somerville32> no
<somerville32> just /usr/bin/pidgin
<Sleepwalk> or just "pidgin"
<somerville32> or maybe just pidgin
<Sleepwalk> k
<somerville32> Sleepwalk, Feel free to hang around btw :]
<Sleepwalk> well I did which pidgin
<Sleepwalk> and it said /usr/binpidgin
<Sleepwalk> so I'll go with that./ thanks
<marist1> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<marist1> !gtk-devel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk-devel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marist1> !gtk+-devel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk+-devel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marist1> uh
<somerville32> !investigate
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<marist1> good
<marist1> I whant to code with GTK, what pakacje I have to install to do it (I need gtk-headers, etc)
<marist1> package*
<marist1> sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev - the right answer :)
<annihilus> can someone tell me how to add programs to startup in xubuntu
<annihilus> such as pidgin in my case
<marist1> Save session with started pidgin
<marist1> After strartup is will strats automatically... it's easiest way
<annihilus> are you referring to when you log out and it has the checkbox to save session
<marist1> yes
<annihilus> sry im familiar with gnome, this is a first run in xfce
<annihilus> okay ill give that a try, thanks
<Kahurangi> when i try to install something via the add/remove programs menu, it says "the list of applications is not available", and still doesn't work when i refresh. I'm pretty sure the update manager isnt working either.
<Kahurangi> when i click 'check' in update manager, it says downloading file 6/6 then says checking for updates, then says my system is up to date but it's not
<slimjimflim> anyone know how to resize a window from the top?
<slimjimflim> nm, got it
<emdash> i just want to say this: ubuntu's sleep scripts take way too long to sleep my thinkpad
<gerro> emdash: hmm might want to download laptop tools and have a go and some custom settings
<CyberMad> this is my 1st time use nano (text editor), how to delete all lines.. instead do backspace ?? because there is no gedit.. and there is problem with sources.list
<whyking> hi
<whyking> I'm using compiz and 7.10. My problem is that all openoffice tools start without window "decoration", as if they were in full screen (which they are not).. just those apps, all others run fine.. what could be the cause?
<CyberMad> what is the best text editor for xubuntu ?
<whyking> CyberMad, vim ;-)
<totalwormage> mousepad
<whyking> or gvim if you like
<totalwormage> or nano
<totalwormage> :P
<totalwormage> mousepad is a graphical text editor, vim or nano or the like are textbased editors
<whyking> gvim is graphical too
<whyking> CyberMad, if you want sth easy to use sth like mousepad is fine and gets you going fast.. if you plan on doing lots of editing (e.g. coding) consider learning to use (g)vim or (x)emacs
<CyberMad> i see.. i thought mouse pad is not text editor at 1st time..
<CyberMad> because i just know gedit hehe
<CyberMad> thanks a lot
<chimp> hey is there a comand to check if all the system files and so forth are intact?
<TheSheep> chimp: no
<chimp> k
<totalwormage> don't panic!
<TheSheep> chimp: there are various solutions for monitoring such thingsd
<TheSheep> chimp: but I'm not sure if any is recommended for ubuntu
<chimp> I have problems at the minute from a fresh install and i cant really explain them
<chimp> Erm, well first signs were when it is starting up, the load screen was for a while stopping about 5/6ths of the way through, then showing the services starting, and when it got to unix printing service cupsd it would get stuck
<chimp> ahh it just did it again there now
<chimp> that exact error, sometimes it happens sometimes it doesnt
<chimp> not even an error really, just it stops at that point
<gerro> I tried doing some bittorrent file with deluge and after turning it off because it wasn't working, I am now getting dosed all over port 6881 udp, internet connection is crawling.... like slower than dial up crawl
<gerro> edited firewall to turn it off but things keep coming... can I disable udp completely?
<PowerJC> how much space does an xubuntu install take up?
<somerville32> You should have atleast 4GB
<somerville32> It might work with less but you'll have literally no room
<PowerJC> i want to dual boot it with windows 98, with a 4gb hard disc, so can it fit into 2gb?
<somerville32> No, I don't think so
<somerville32> You will not have a very enjoyable experience with only 2GB
<PowerJC> what takes up all the space?
<darrend> I have a cron job in /etc/cron.hourly that fails when cron executes it ("Exec Bad Format" or similar message).  If I execute it manually, it runs fine.  Any ideas?
<somerville32> darrend, Please pastebin the cron file :]
<darrend> somerville32: http://pastebin.com/d13dc62ab
<somerville32> darrend, There must be some sort of format that they must adhere to. Try asking in #ubuntu-server
<darrend> ok, thx
<PowerJC> xubuntu in 2gb of space, is it possible?
<scrapbunny> i am thinking of switching to xubuntu to help with speed on thin clients. anyone here using xubuntu with ltsp?
<somerville32> scrapbunny, No but I know of people
<darrend> somerville32: still around?
<zoredache> darrend: ? are you still having problems with your cron script?
<darrend> no, I fixed it.  Did you see the stupid error?
<zoredache> soemthing about cannot exec
<darrend> no, I mean my stupid error in the script
<dmound> greetings...  I was hoping someone here might be able to help me get the "terminal" working in the accessories menu in 7.10
<dmound> I've installed xubuntu 7.10 on 3 machines now, and on each one, when I click the "terminal" program in the accessories menu I get logged out of my xfce session.
<somerville32> dmound, Known bug :)
<dmound> oh...  didn't find it it list.  good to know its being worked on though.
 * somerville32 nods.
<Ahmuck> does xubuntu suppport terminal on widescreens?  xubuntu keeps logging me off when i try to use the terminal
<zoredache> apparently that is a common bug Ahmuck
<evil_tech> yeah
<evil_tech> its not because of the widescreen
<evil_tech> probably^
<Ahmuck> why does moving a window cause the cpu to go through the roof in xubuntu?
<Ahmuck> at 100%
<Ahmuck> what is gam_server?
<zoredache> Ahmuck: that would probably indicate you don't have correct video driver and vesa server got selected
<Ahmuck> gam server or the 100% from a moving window?
<zoredache> 100% from moving the window
<zoredache> as for gam_server 'apt-cache show gamin' for details
<Ahmuck> gamin ... hrm
<Ahmuck> ok, well, so correct video driver, i assume is the video card
<Ahmuck> does xubuntu have a hardware selection tool?  similar to add/remove hardware, etc.
<somerville32> Hey Everyone! Is there anyone here who would be interested in help testing out the latest Alpha for Xubuntu 8.04? :)
<evil_tech> how would i do that?
<evil_tech> just install run and find whats broke?
<somerville32> evil_tech, https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/qatracker/build/All
<somerville32> https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/qatracker/build/Xubuntu <-- For Xubuntu only
<evil_tech> downloading
<HeadLong87632> at last, im here
<evil_tech> was it a long tortuous process?
<HeadLong87632> indeed it was
<HeadLong87632> im letting my blood pressure normalize
<HeadLong87632> and thinking of my quiet place.
<evil_tech> :)
<evil_tech> dont forget your power animal
<HeadLong87632> is this the xubuntu for new ppl help channel?
<HeadLong87632> its a penguin.  Whats yours?
<evil_tech> this is indeed the help channel
<Ahmuck> yes
<evil_tech> super mario 1up mushroom
<HeadLong87632> heh
<Ahmuck> mad bull for me
<HeadLong87632> well this is my first linux install.  Im trying to put xubuntu on a laptop that has XP Pro on it.
<Ahmuck> is there a way to probe lspci without a terminal?
<HeadLong87632> I was thinking there would be some option somewhere to format and install the distro but I didnt see one.
<HeadLong87632> and its running from CD.
<evil_tech> Ahmuck: not that I am aware of
<Ahmuck> terminal keeps crashing on me
<evil_tech> what about F2 and run xterm
<evil_tech> ALT + F2
<somerville32> HeadLong87632, Click "install" on the desktop if you're running the live cd
<HeadLong87632> ok.
<HeadLong87632> gotta wait for it to stop accessing.  clicked on File System just a second ago.
<HeadLong87632> hmmm the CD just keeps going and going
<somerville32> evil_tech, No one else has done tests yet. IT would be super cool if Xubuntu was the first time to report in on their disks <g>
<HeadLong87632> wait.  I did that earlier.  Brought up a program with vertical windows.  The cursor stopped responding.
<evil_tech> 24:29 to go
<evil_tech> :)
<Ahmuck> heh, i could test.  piii 533mhz 256mb ram, and mysterious video card
<somerville32> Ahmuck, Awesome. Welcome aboard! :)
<Ahmuck> btw, i have a wide screen monitor, is this part of my problem with my video resolution?
<evil_tech> whats your resolution?
<HeadLong87632> pIII 750 mhz,  128mb RAM.
<HeadLong87632> : /
<evil_tech> Headlong87632:ive installed xubuntu on less than half that processor and had a perfectly functional environment
<Ahmuck> hrm, i forget, its something like 1580x1200
<Ahmuck> evil_tech: really?  128mb a ram is really pushing it.
<Ahmuck> for me it was
<evil_tech> the ram was the same or more
<evil_tech> processor was a 366 PII
<somerville32> 192mb is the pushing it :P
<Ahmuck> i've got it running on 533mhz celeaon with 256
<HeadLong87632> will this distro function with 128?
<Ahmuck> mb ram
<evil_tech> yes but not exactly speedy
<Ahmuck> HeadLong87632: yes, i've used it at that
<HeadLong87632> mmm.  what distro could give me web browsing with 128?
<evil_tech> Ahmuck: sure the resolution isnt supposed to be 1920x1600
<somerville32> HeadLong87632, Damn Small Linux
<evil_tech> Fluxbuntu
<HeadLong87632> DS Linux was my 2nd choice.  I'll give it a shot.
<HeadLong87632> Fluxbuntu?
<Ahmuck> evil_tech: nope, but the thing is, i'm running at 1024x768 because no other resolution was listed
<Ahmuck> HeadLong87632: i tried fluxbuntu, but with both systems, fluxbuntu failed to boot from cdrom
<evil_tech> well its still an RC
<Ahmuck> i've tried it it virtual, and it's very basic
<evil_tech> did you inform JoeJaxx in #fluxbuntu
<Ahmuck> er, in virtual
<evil_tech> or anyone in #fluxbuntu for that matter
<Ahmuck> heh, i'm banned from fluxubuntu
<evil_tech> lol
<totalwormage> lol
<evil_tech> Ahmuck: have you tried reconfiguring X
<HeadLong87632> #join fluxbuntu
<HeadLong87632> woa.  Noob stealth deactivated!
<Ahmuck>  /join fluxbuntu
<HeadLong87632> ah thanks.
<Ahmuck> evil_tech: nope
<evil_tech> try that from either xterm or from a tty
<evil_tech> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<evil_tech> or you could just look at xorg.conf see if it lists you resolution there then you could do sudo xrandr -s "res x res"
<Ahmuck> ok, i'v got yakuake installed now, so i ought to be good to go
<Ahmuck> evil_tech: xserver-xorg?
<evil_tech> 10:50
<Ahmuck> does xubuntu have something similar to yakuake?
<evil_tech> have no clue what yakuake is
<nantax> hello, how can I map the win key so that it will behave like the windows start menu key?
<nantax> I have tried making a short cut from the keyboard preferences and setting xfce4-popup-menu and pressed the win key
<nantax> but the shortcut that appears is SUPER+SUPER_L
<kirika> im brainfarting right now and i need to change the swap partition to 512 instead of 1000. i mistakenly made it 1000 and i believe it may be slowing me down
<kirika> if i run cfdisk i not quite sure what to input for my swap partition
<nantax> i think this channel is dead
<nantax> lol
<kirika> yea mee too it seems to be dead whenever i come here
<nantax> btw do you know how to reconfigure the keyboard
<nantax> so that you can select another layout
<kirika> have you tried the ubuntu dapper page i believe it has a section devoted to it
<nantax> the one like when you are still installing xubuntu fresh
<kirika> do you need another language setup
<nantax> no
<nantax> just another layout
<nantax> because when i press win key to setup the keyboard, it shows as super+super+L
<HeadLong87632> installing fluxbuntu
<kirika> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper this has a small guide to remapping keys
<kirika> it may help if its what yo need
<nantax> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_keys
<nantax> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaneInstallerKeyboard
<nantax> im heading here at the moment
<HeadLong87632> the #fluxbuntu channel is dead quiet.
<kirika> HeadLong87632, what do you need
<kirika> i havent used fluxbox in a long time
<HeadLong87632> nothing yet.  the installation is going ok.
<nantax> kirika how do you setup the screen saver in xubuntu
<kirika> ok cool i hope it is sucessful
<HeadLong87632> thank you for offering.
<nantax> i have enabled the restricted driver and the screensaver animation is now smooth
<nantax> but it never shows up, because the monitor sleeps when the pc is idle
<kirika> mine sleeps as well ive never used screensavers
<somerville32> I use screensaver
<somerville32> Mine locks on idle
<HeadLong87632> in regards to partitioning,  what is LVM?
<kirika> nantax, have you looked in applications -> screensaver settings
<somerville32> kirika, Applications -> Settings -> Screensaver settings
<kirika> logical volume management???
<zoredache> HeadLong87632: lvm is a dismanagement tool that lets you partition the drives in different ways
<kirika> somerville32, yea
<zoredache> it also lets you do snapshots and many other things
<zoredache> somerville32: there seems to be a bug related screensavers on clean installs
<HeadLong87632> ah. advanced stuff.
<zoredache> It seems the gnome-screensaver package isn't installed by default
<zoredache> HeadLong87632: yes advanced stuff, lets see it is also frequently used if you want to encrypt your drives and lots of other neat things that you might not care about unless you are running a server
<nantax> so how do we fix our default-buggy-screensaver????
<nantax> i mean, how do we showcase our xubuntu goodness at the office when we cant even see the cool screensaver?
<zoredache> Install gnome-screensaver
<nantax> i mean previewing it and leaving the pc would work heheh, but its not safe since your not logged out
<nantax> when i go to synaptic, i get errors
<nantax> let me check again
<nantax> Could not download all repository indexes
<nantax> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<nantax> http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release: Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<nantax> http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/Release: Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<nantax> http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/Release: Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<nantax> i was trying to install icewm yesterday but i cannot see it in synaptic
<zoredache> after gnome-screensaver is installed create an auto-start setting for 'gnome-screensaver'
#xubuntu 2007-11-30
<kirika> nantax, icewm is ok but i would suggest enlightenment
<nantax> well i would if i could
<kirika> its very fast
<nantax> but i cant use the synaptic
<nantax> im geetting that malformed release file
<kirika> apt-get install enlightenment
<nantax> same happens when i use the main server instead of the ph one
<kirika> or apt-gt install icewm
<nantax> let me try
<kirika> get*
<nantax> Reading package lists... Done
<nantax> Building dependency tree
<nantax> Reading state information... Done
<nantax> E: Couldn't find package icewm
<nantax> nantax@xubuntu:~$
<crimsun>      1.2.32-2ubuntu1 0
<crimsun>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages
<crimsun> you seem to have the universe component disabled.
<kirika> that may be
<zoredache> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<somerville32> kirika, That was too small to waste putting in a pastebin :P
<nantax> okay let me check on that universe thingie
<kirika> huh
<kirika> what did i do
<nantax> damn
<nantax> when every i try to update the package list, i get those same error
<evil_tech> if i dont return soon the alpha build killed my comp
<zoredache> nantax: try using a different set of repositories
<nantax> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release: Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<nantax> im using the main server now
<nantax> instead of the philippine one
<nantax> *must resist temptation to boot windows*
<HeadLong87632> don't do it!
<HeadLong87632> stay the course man!
<nantax> well i cant install anything
<nantax> lol
<nantax> is there a way to fix synaptic
<somerville32> hmm
<HeadLong87632> ask the magic eightball?
<somerville32> !easysource | nantax
<ubotu> nantax: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<somerville32> Or take a visit to applications > system > software sources
<evil_tech> i have returned!!
<evil_tech> via 8.04 mwhahahaha
 * totalwormage hides
<evil_tech> sommerville32: so what do i need to do now?
<evil_tech> sommerville32: and why do i have this ugly AMD logo that says Testing Use only Unsupported Hardware
<somerville32> lmao
<somerville32> Ok, you need to do the testing
<evil_tech> is it in the menu somewhere?
<somerville32> One sec
<evil_tech> ok
* somerville32 changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Xubuntu 7.10 Released: http://xubuntu.org/get | Please help testing the Alpha 1 images: https://iso.qa.stgraber.org
<somerville32> See https://iso.qa.stgraber.org evil_tech
<evil_tech> ok
<evil_tech> hmm my md5sum doesnt match
<somerville32> md5sum for what?
<evil_tech> the cd image
<somerville32> Come to #xubuntu-devel
<evil_tech> ok
<annihilus> Hello, i am having a problem installing tzdata, its telling me subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<annihilus> does anyone have any ideas or experience with this, google has proved unfruitful
<evil_tech> well i didnt hose my normal xubuntu partition
<somerville32> :)
<nantax> thanks obuto
<nantax> your tip on rebuilding the source.lst worked perfectly
<nantax> it may be kinda late but thanks nonetheless, im here at work and had to go fix some windows pc that is missing the start menu. lol
<somerville32> :)
<nantax> okay im going to try some new window manager
<nantax> which is better icewm or enlightenment?
<ere4si> I think icewm
<nantax> i tried fluxbox but it was kinda weird
<ere4si> lots of screenshots for icewm on puppylinux website
<nantax> okay im downloading it now
<nantax> it just dawned on me
<nantax> that microsoft is really after the money because of all the blind side that they have with windows, even the facial
<nantax> why would you have to pay for softwares like tuneup ulitilies or windowblinds just to jazz up your desktop
<ere4si> need to with macs as well
<nantax> it should be in the users hand and we should not pay for those stuff
<nantax> im not familiar with macs
<ere4si> that's why open source happened :)
<nantax> lol
<nantax> i never appreciated buntus before because i just had the installer but no net connection
<nantax> now its so much easier, specially with the support of the community
<ere4si> 20000+ apps online for free :)
<somerville32> :)
<nantax> okay going to try out the ice ice thingie
<nantax> brb
<nantax> okay using icewm now
<ere4si> it's ok?
<nantax> win95 for the win lol
<soldats> nantax, fluxbox is cool and so is icewm but in my opinion enlightenment is superior only because i think it looks nicer and is easier to use
<nantax> yup
<nantax> i think im going to try enlightenment
<ere4si> lots of themes you can use
<soldats> yea
<ere4si> in icewm
<soldats> there are really cool themes as well you can download
<soldats> in enlightenment
<nantax> fluxbox feels so think
<nantax> thin*
<nantax> icewm is too boxy
<soldats> yea its very minimalistic
<nantax> xfce i like but i want to try some new stuff
<ere4si> the default isn't always the best - try some themes first
<nantax> i am trying them now
<soldats> i usually switch between xfce and e17 a few times a week
<nantax> i like icewm but i dont like the font, its too big
<nantax> i want thin fonts, where to i set them?
<soldats> there should be a font config setting
<ere4si> global fonts?
<soldats> i only used ice fror like literally 1 minute
<nantax> the fonts on the menu
<nantax> it looks like big fixedsys.fon
<nantax> in windows
<soldats> you usually have to configure the settings yourself
<nantax> so where can i select the fonts?
<soldats> id suggest the icewm homepage for specific help on the subject
<nantax> okay
<nantax> im just going to fool around here
<soldats> not to be a jerk or anything
<nantax> no im not a jerk
<nantax> lol
<nantax> i dont even post much, i have made some progress in xubuntu and i only made 3 posts in ubuntuforums
<ere4si> well done :)
<ere4si> try the icewm homepage - screenshots - themes - configs etc
<soldats> oops
<nantax> what is the command for synaptic i cant find synaptic in icewm
<nantax> so i dont have to go back to xfce
<nantax> and where are programs stored?
<soldats> try gksudo synaptic
<nantax> like firefox and pidgin
<nantax> so if i want to make a launcher, i can point to the file
<soldats> there all in the same path directories but the desktop layout is different
<nantax> yep, but where do you find them?
<nantax> like in windows, most of the programs are in c:/program files
<nantax> where to downloaded programs go in *buntus?
<soldats> its the same as xfce just use the file manager
<nantax> uhuh, so where do i go from there?
<nantax> i mean what is the path?
<soldats> /usr/share
<nantax> ah gotcha
<soldats> or .<application>
<soldats> in icewm you can still open a file manager
<nantax> and what is that command in xterm that allows you to launch programs and return to the commandline
<nantax> like if you type firefox or pidgin and you can type another command
<nantax> lol
<nantax> i tried ctrl+c in the xterm i ran pidgin from
<nantax> and the window closed
<nantax> cant find pidgin in the menu yet so im using the terminal
<nantax> i think you need to type somethng before a command to run the program and return to the command prompt
<nantax> but i dont know what it is
<ere4si> i think it is %u
<nantax> so its %u pidgin?
<ere4si> i think
<nantax> and i go back to the command prompt?
<nantax> brb
<nantax> nantax@xubuntu:~$ %pidgin
<nantax> nantax@xubuntu:~$ %pidgin
<nantax> nantax@xubuntu:~$ %pidgin
<nantax> -bash: fg: %pidgin: no such job
<nantax> lol
<somerville32> ctrl+c kills it
<nantax> yep
<nantax> i think there something that you can do so it will return to the prompt
<nantax> ive seen my geeky instructor do it before
<soldats> just do pidgin &
<nantax> okay brb again
<soldats> "pidgin &"
<nantax> cool, it works
<nantax> i need to read more on this command line stuff
<nantax> theres that bg and fg thing and kill something to kill some task
<ere4si> nantax: know about workspaces?
<nantax> i forgot all about them
<nantax> [1][2][3][4]
<nantax> but i only use 2
<ere4si> hehe :)
<nantax> im still not weaned from windows
<soldats> to kill preocesses you use the "kill" command
<nantax> but you need some number id for the process that is running right?
<ere4si> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<soldats> ok well do "pgrep 'app name' "
<ere4si> !pid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nantax> and he showed us some commands that has grep to limit the list
<soldats> then that gives you the process number
<nantax> i never actually paid attention to him
<nantax> but i am realizing that its very useful now
<nantax> specially if your installing window managers and it does not have the menus setup yet
<soldats> in terminal run "top" to do a text system monitor
<soldats> to get number ids
<soldats> as well
<nantax> ah yeah
<nantax> top is like task manager in windows right?
<soldats> yea but linux has a graphic system monitor as well but in terminal it is faster
<nantax> and sorts by cpu usage
<nantax> and i think i can press ctrl+z to leave that process
<nantax> if i can recall it correctly lol
<nantax> [4]+  Stopped                 top
<nantax> [4] means 4 running process?
<nantax> lol
<nantax> anyway i will learn them in time
<soldats> be more specific
<nantax> i pressed top, then ctrl + z
<nantax> then top again then ctrl+z
<nantax> [3]+
<nantax> [4]+
<nantax> i will try elightenement now
<ere4si> here's an icewm howto - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/icewm
<somerville32> fg <process number>
<nantax> going back to xfce because i cant find synaptic
<nantax> brb
<soldats> in terminal do synaptic
<nantax> ah sweet xfce :)
<nantax> with bliss.bmp from win xp
<soldats> if you need synaptic type it in a terminal
<nantax> background
<nantax> just sudo synaptic right?
<soldats> yea
<nantax> okay will do
<soldats> also do a google search for "learn linux" and read tutorials
<soldats> it will help greatly
<nantax> i will...
<nantax> yep, i bet it will
<nantax> thats why im trying out the different window managers
<nantax> so when i find one, i can start learning more
<nantax> and that is definitely the first thing i want to learn
<nantax> the command line
<nantax> lol, actually the things that my instructor taught us now makes sense
<nantax> learning linux empowers you, learning windows doesnt because it limits you with your choice
<somerville32> :)
 * somerville32 hugs nantax 
<soldats> very true
<nantax> he is a linux preacher... trying to convert the class to try ubuntu, he even gave us cds
<nantax> but i think only 2 or 3 of us actually tried it
<soldats> ubuntu is a very good "starter" linux OS
<nantax> god bless his soul where ever he is now
<nantax> indeed
<soldats> it is also good for pros as well
<nantax> i realized that before when i tried to install it at home
<nantax> problem is i had no net connection
<soldats> its just that you need to be a lot more experienced to use different distros like gentoo
<nantax> so i was not able to experience the free software fully
<nantax> now what its connected to the net, it totally blows windows
<nantax> our company spent a fortune buying 86 licensed copy of xp
<soldats> ha
<soldats> its a shame
<nantax> now they are requesting for quotation for office xp 2003/2007
<soldats> if only people were aware of how well it is becoming developed
<nantax> yeah
<soldats> at least they arent wanting vista
<nantax> all that money could be used to upgrade the hardware
<soldats> true
<nantax> well the pc here is below minimun
<nantax> below minimum standard so they really cant afford to upgrade
<nantax> this is a sugar milling industry
<nantax> so they have old programs (foxpro)
<soldats> talk about shit i have a 1 gig processor and 256 mb of ram
<nantax> just like mine
<soldats> but in linux its still fast
<nantax> i salvaged this pc from the junk heap
<soldats> nice thats the best way obtain stuff
<nantax> its still has the pencil mark defective mmother board, checked 6/25/2007
<soldats> lol
<nantax> managed to make it run,
<soldats> well good job on that
<nantax> amazing what pencil eraser can do to clean memory and video card contact
<soldats> crazy
<nantax> i am a casual worker in the mis/edp dpt
<nantax> i format windows pc everyday
<soldats> sorry i have no clue what that is
<soldats> oh ok
<nantax> because of all the junks they managed to put in the pc
<soldats> haha
<nantax> usually from the factory and engineering department
<nantax> they like porn
<soldats> figures
<nantax> trojan likes porn too
<nantax> using linux takes time to get accustomed
<nantax> im still trying to get the hang of not having to defrag your disk
<nantax> scan for spywares/virus
<nantax> scan for junk registry entries
<nantax> and stuff
<soldats> yea its alot easier
<soldats> well im glad youve entered into the linux community and are willing to learn
<nantax> better than playing games
<totalwormage> :P
<nantax> although thats why i have win xp still at home
<nantax> need for speed most wanted, maple story and guilty gear xx #reloaded
<soldats> if you have a fast machine you can run a win emulator and still play games
<nantax> and devil may cry 3 se, but other than that im all xubuntu
<nantax> linux = peace of mind
<nantax> okay for some strange reason, my screensaver now works
<soldats> really???
<nantax> i went out for a while and when i came back its working now
<nantax> yep after installing icewm
<soldats> mine never worked but i hate screen saver
<nantax> i was downloading enlightenment and went out for a while
<soldats> well thats cool it works
<nantax> when i came back, lo and behold, the 3d accelerated restricted driver screensaver is showing
<soldats> rad
<nantax> i need to steal some pci video card here
<nantax> but its all agp and pciex
<nantax> brb going to try enlightenment
<soldats> why steal maybe just ask for it
<nantax> wow!!!! 1 <3 enlightenment
<soldats> cool
<soldats> make sure to middle click and click on the help selection
<nantax> hahaha
<nantax> i dont have middle click
<nantax> my mouse has only 2 buttons
<soldats> there is a lot of helpful hints there
<soldats> oh well try right click
<nantax> ah yeah , just found out
<nantax> wow this is very nice indeed
<soldats> it tell you how to do backrounds and such
<soldats> and a lot of info on the icon box
<nantax> okay now i need to change the font for pidgin and make it smaller
<nantax> so it will go well with the enlightenment theme
<soldats> not to be mean but id suggest sticking with what wm you prefer and playing around with it till you become comfortable with it
<soldats> most fonts can be configured within the program itself
<nantax> are you using pidgin?
<soldats> i use pidgin for my aim account but i use xchat for irc
<nantax> okay when i minimize applications where does it go?
<soldats> to an icon box
<nantax> in enlightenemtn
<nantax> ah there
<nantax> nice flipping animation
<nantax> lol
<soldats> you can configure it to use the app icons as well
<nantax> the switching desktop is cool too
<soldats> make sure to read the help section because it explain a lot of reall cool things you can do
<nantax> okay im doing that
<nantax> how do i open it again in case i close it?
<soldats> open what
<soldats> if your talking about the help box just minimize it
<soldats> ?
<soldats> hello
<NullName> Hey you guys. I want to buy a Samsung 225bw 22' widescreen LCD MONITOR.  I can't find anything anywhere saying if it will work with linux.  ANy ideas???
<TheSheep> NullName: why wouldn't it work?
<TheSheep> NullName: you don't need any drivers or anything for a *monitor*
<NullName> well it comes with a driver CD..which scared me.. I'd never had a problem with monitors in linux...just graphic cards.  I have an old nvidia.
<NullName> I thought maybe LCD monitors were different
<NullName> its new and I've only dealt with older monitors
<TheSheep> NullName: the driver cd will only contain LCC color definitions, for when you want to have printer-perfect colors
<TheSheep> NullName: and maybe monitor parameters for windows
<pubo> Hi all
<pubo> I have a problem mounting devices... I have an USB HDD, and when I plug it, xubuntu recognices it and mount it, but if I do a reboot, I have to unplug and plug in again to have an automatic mounting, or I have to do an "mount -a"
<pubo> can anybody help me?
<pubo> everybody is sleeping :S
<totalwormage> hm
<totalwormage> you could add it to your fstab
<totalwormage> i don't know if that's the right way, but it will work
<pubo> totalwormage, I've tried to make a rule in /etc/udev/rules.d, I've add it to fstab, but nothing :S
<pubo> is very strange, becouse in debian, without X, everything works perfectly
<ablomen> pubo, you added the auto flag? in fstab
<totalwormage> ^^
<totalwormage> otherwise read up about fstab here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131&highlight=fstab+howto
<pubo> ablomen, yes, I added it...
<ablomen> hmm ok
<pubo> can I paste here my udev rule and fstab line?
<pubo> pastebin better?
<ablomen> pastebin :)
<Marcusklaas> Hey question!
<ablomen> btw, still dont get why people write those super-detailed howto's and then post it on a forum, thats what wiki's are for
<Marcusklaas> I'm on ubuntu atm, when I install Xfce, will that put me on Xubuntu?
<ablomen> Marcusklaas, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop :)
<ablomen> that will put all the default xubuntu stuff on there
<Marcusklaas> Okay cool
<pubo> http://pastebin.com/m285c1f44
<Marcusklaas> But then i also got the gnome apps .. will that make my pc slower than a clean install of xubuntu?
<ablomen> well you can shut the services down and remove the apps you dont need
<Marcusklaas> yea tru but what i hate about ubuntu is that a lot of applications are part of a package so you can't just delete them .. and the package manager is crazy .. liek 1000s of them in there -_-
<Marcusklaas> but i get it
<Marcusklaas> thanks ablomen
<ablomen> np, good luck
<ablomen> oh and, you can also just apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop afterwards
<pubo> ablomen, have you seen my configuration? is there any error?
<ablomen> well for one, i dont think you need a uid and gid in there, or is it needed for ntfs3g?
<pubo> uhm, don't know... :)
<ablomen> anyway, cant say anything about the udev rule (never did anything with that) but i think its either because of the weird dev name or something fishy with ntfs-3g, if thats not it, dunno
<pubo> but If I remove the rule in udev, and the line in fstab... stills don't mounting the drive until I unplug and plug it again :'(
<pubo> still? (I'm spanish xD)
<ablomen> hmm well sorry i cant help ya there, try filing a bug :)
<pubo> oh :(, well... thank you! :)
<ablomen> hehe np, good luck
<pubo> ablomen, are you there?
<ablomen> yep
<pubo> My problem (USB mounting)... The problem is with every device y plug in the USB ports... Keyboards, Mouse, etc...
<ablomen> hmm thats weird
<pubo> I mean...
<pubo> I've plugged an USB-Mouse... It recognices and works perfectly... but when I reboot... the same... I have to unplug and plug-it again
<ablomen> thats really not good, i think you messed something up, or have a really bad bug
<pubo> maybe I uninstalled something important... but hal and udev is here
<pubo> anybody here? :)
<pubo> I have one more problem. This time with xfce volume applet... I don't know what happened... sound works allright, volume mixer too, but when I add a volume manager in the panel, It doesn't show...
<bgergo94> hi
<bgergo94> i have this computer : 660 Mhz Celeron processor, 128 MB RAM, 100 GB HDD
<bgergo94> Does the Xubuntu works on it?
<XwarlokX82> bgergo94, it should..xubuntu is ideal for systems like that.
<ere4si> the livecd will be slow but once installed it will be ok
<XwarlokX82> yup
<ere4si> there is also fluxbuntu
<bgergo94> Does Xubuntu have Hungarian version?
<ere4si> !hu
<ubotu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Norgur> hi
<bgergo94> how can i install xubuntu without burn it on cd?
<bgergo94> hm?
<Dieterbe> hi, to enable sending/receiving files/images to/from my sony ericsson cellphone, do i just i just have to install bluez? i
<Dieterbe> actually already installed the "bluetooth" package which pulled in bluez, but i would like an icon that shows the bluetooth status, that lets me en/disable the bluetooth device, and notifies me of incoming file transfers.  how should i do this? i'm guessing gnome-bluetooth is what i want, but i don't know if it will work on xubuntu and/or do what i want
<jarnos> Hi, in Xubuntu 7.10 I can set autostarted applications at Settings > Autostarted Applications. I can check, uncheck, remove and add applications, but I can not see what the actual command is. By which command do you start e.g Print Queue Applet and would it work with IceWM?
<jarnos> which is another window manager.
<aussieman__> anyone help me with googleerarth? i wont find graphics card since upgrade 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<aussieman__> ie from fiesty to gutsy
<Ahmuck> is it me, or does xubuntu hang sometimes?
<somerville32> Ahmuck, I don't have that happen to me
<Ahmuck> update manager has been hung for about 45 minutes
<Ahmuck> i get other programs that do the same, i'v been shutting them down via ctl-alt-esc + left mouse button
<somerville32> Ahmuck, file bugs with tracebacks :)
<Ahmuck> eh, somebody else will i suppose
<Ahmuck> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Ahmuck> so are there instructions telling me how to get a traceback?  i normally just do strace, problem is it's so random.  /me thinks i should test my memory
<stone[no]> How do you access samba shares in xubuntu? (smbmount is not present, though the samba packages are installed)
<stone[no]> There are som guides online, but some report failures...
<zoredache> install the smbfs package
<zoredache> you don't need the main 'samba' package
<stone[no]> zoredache: Thanx, I will try that.
<Ahmuck> has anybody tried xubuntu ltsp?
<Ahmuck> i have been unable to get a successful install
<stone[no]> Hmm, anyone searching for samba, in eg synaptic, will not find smbfs. It's not mentioned in the description....
<zoredache> hrm... generally don't use synaptic and do everything from the cli...   try an sudo apt-get install smbfs
<zoredache> sorry I made a typeo that completely changed the meaning....  *I* generally don't use synaptic and do everything from the cli... please use whatever tools you are comfortable with.
<Ahmuck> er, sudo aptitude install smbfs
<ere4si> synaptic has a search button - click that and type samba
<stone[no]> Hehe, I prefer both. GUI for searched and cli for all other. I found it, when searching for "smb", I reckoned all packages regarding samba would
<stone[no]> I found the package when searching for "smb". I didn't remember that smb is also commonly used to describe samba packages.
<stone[no]> I searched for "samba" previously.
<zention> having troubles getting an old soundcard to work on a system (au8810).
<zention> the modules load for the card - but alsa does not see it
<zention> /dev/snd seems a little sparsely populated with only seq and timer
<zention> dmesg gives : au8810: probe of 0000:00:0c.0 failed with error -16
<zention> I am thinking it could be a bios thing
<stone[no]> zention: I'm no expert on these things, but can an onboard sound system conflict with your audio card?
<zention> the mb is quite old on the system I doubt there is onboard sound
<zention> it could be an irq thing though
<zention> the system is an old one of mine I have given to a friend
<zention> and that soundcard was always a pig to get working - nearly every other alsa or kernel release it would work or not work
<zention> which makes me think that it is an irq problem
<zention> in the past I would just change alsa version or kernel version
<zention> but I don't really want to admin this machine much
<stone[no]> zention: I think I read somewhere that you could configure/ pass IRQ info to a card on boot (via grub)...
<zention> yeah that might be an idea
<zention> ubuntu stores module config in /etc/modprobe.d/?
<zention> the alsa-base file looks a bit generic unfortunately I have nerfed my custom one
<zention> I suspect I can get a solution there as well
<zention> I will dig around the alsa site I think it is all beginning to floodback to me on how to get that card working
<zention> removing alsaconf I must admit was not a great move
<stone[no]> no backup?
<zention> I wiped the system for xubuntu
<zention> got the user data files
<stone[no]> ohh, ok.
<zention> I had that twinge but the system was running gentoo from a few years back
<zention> so I thought hey I want need any of the conf
<zention> is there a ubunutu page dealing with alsa?
<zention> what confuses me a little is that lsmod shows snd-au8810 installed but each rmmod snd-au8810 and modprobe snd-au8810 results in an error -16
<zention> and snd_au8810 still sits in lsmod
<zoredache> you can't rmmod something if some process is using it
<zention> yeah nothing was using it
<zention> rmmod works and it will go
<zention> but modprobe errors and still the module gets loaded
<stone[no]> zention: Are there no modules using snd-8810?
<zention> yeah there are lot associated they all go when rmmod snd-au8810 completes
<zention> and they all come back when modprobe snd-au8810 is run
<zention> but the modprobe snd-au8810 errors -16 to the kernel
<zention> and no soundcard is found
<stone[no]> I don't know if this link will help: http://www.linuxsound.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-au8810
<zention> thanks
<zention> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-au8810
<zention> I was looking at that one, I think they are the same :)
<zention> I am going to check the BIOS
<zention> hmm still no joy
<DM|> why no joy?
<zention> DMI: still no sound
<zention> hmm now I am wondering if it is acpi related
<zention> I added noapci to the kernel line in grub
<zention> but acpi is still running
<thingummywut> hi. why does xubuntu log me out when i've been AFK for ~15 minutes?
<stone[no]> thingummywut: Screen saver crash? Try disable screen saver...
<thingummywut> that is well possible. any info why it crashes?
<stone[no]> thingummywut: Just a hunch ;-)
<thingummywut> care to share?
<thingummywut> is it fixable maybe?
<thingummywut> also, the log-in screen is weird. it's too tall for my monitor, width is ok
<stone[no]> I assume you are logged out after 15 min of inactivity. 15 min seems like a "generic" screen saver timer.
<stone[no]> First, to check this theory: Disable screensaver and se if that fixes the issue.
<stone[no]> Second: If it's the screesaver, find out which screensaver is giving you trouble.
<thingummywut> yes. disabling works
<stone[no]> try change the screensaver.
<stone[no]> It could be related to your misconfigured x11 conf file (wrong screen resolution)
<thingummywut> i've poked it a lot
<thingummywut> and got it working somehow. before that the things were way worse
<stone[no]> try to play with "Screens and graphics" on the settings menu.
<thingummywut> yeah, i did. weird thing is that as i have all my settings right..
<thingummywut> the screen is still too "tall"
<thingummywut> but when i switch from 75 Hz to 60 Hz from Screens and Graphics, it ends up fine
<thingummywut> and every time i log in, it "re-loads" the 60 Hz setting making things work
<thingummywut> and even if i set it up to 60 Hz initially, the problem remains. it is solved bu switching to 75 Hz
<stone[no]> Have you "hand"-edited the x11 conf file?
<thingummywut> yup
<thingummywut> it had all resolutions my monitor couldn't handle by default
<stone[no]> I guess a heavily modified x11 conf file can be difficult for the x11 server to understand. maybe you can start from scratch. Is there a command line x11 conf utility?
<stone[no]> but take a backup of your working conf file first! :)
<thingummywut> yup, but it reconfigures it as it was by default
<thingummywut> as if xubuntu doesn't recognize my screen correctly
<stone[no]> you can edit the conf file, start with only 800x600. And work your way upward until your happy. Your pc is a desktop?
<stone[no]> alt+ctrl+Fn: edit x11 conf file. alt+ctrl+F7: ctrl+alt+backspace til restart x server.
<thingummywut> yeh, i'm familiar with that
<thingummywut> the settings should be fine now, yet it doesn't work properly
<stone[no]> try to boot with another live distro, see if it's xubuntu related or hardware related.
<thingummywut> i might, yeah
<StevenSeagal> Hi to all
<StevenSeagal> There is anyone that can help me?
<StevenSeagal> I've a problem
<StevenSeagal> with xubuntu installation
<StevenSeagal> during this installation
<StevenSeagal> the system ask me password
<StevenSeagal> but i don't know waht
<StevenSeagal> ;(
<StevenSeagal> :P
<StevenSeagal> :D
<StevenSeagal> }:-)
<Nisse> hey
<Nisse> Nisseus
<Nisseus> Hey
<Nuked> anyone in here well versed in video encoding
<Nuked> ?
<soldats> do you mean how to encode files
<Nuked> kind of.. I am encoding stuff using dvdrip and the likes. I get videos that start to play normally, then slow down then plays normally. This repeats throughout whatever it is that I encode
<soldats> what program are you using to view videos
<Nuked> vlc, kaffeine, totem...
<Nuked> they all show the videos the same
<soldats> is it slow in vlc??
<Nuked> yep
<soldats> man then im not sure that program is pretty fast in my perspective maybe you should try a new program to encode in
<Nuked> it plays normal for five or six seconds, then slows down, then speeds up.. its the weirdest thing
<soldats> have you tried a different encoding program
<Nuked> soldats same results with other programs
<Nuked> I thought it was a bum xvid... but I get similar results with other encoders as well
<soldats> hmm sorry i was just thinking of a simple way since that happened to me a long time ago but im not faminliar with dvdrip
<Nuked> soldats its everything I tried so far
<Nuked> acidrip as well
<Nuked> I have tried from .iso and from actual dvd
<Nuked> same issue
<soldats> have you tried looking at the dvdrip homepage for any bug reports and if there isnt any bug reports id suggest you send one
<soldats> you should also rip them at the slowest speed possible to reduce lag
<Nuked> I figured that would be a non issue if I did it from an ISO instead'
<soldats> sorry im not well versed in ripping dvds and i didnt find anything valuable on google either
<Nuked> soldats your effort is appreciated nonetheless
<Nuked> thanks
<soldats> Nuked, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVD::Rip have you thought about reinstalling dvdrip
<Nuked> soldats I have indeed, but I doubt that would fix the issue
<Nuked> matter of fact, I think I have tried that already
<soldats> damni wish i could help
<Nuked> soldats man you have done more than enough, trust me
<Nuked> most times I just get snowed in
<Nuked> a simple cat .bash_history shows that I have indeed reinstalled dvd rip
<soldats> if i had a dvd player and dvdrip im sure id be able to help more
<Nuked> no dvd player?!
<soldats> nope
<Nuked> die hard ascii fan?
<soldats> not really i normally just enjoy listening to music, i watch small videos but my dvd player is external and on my tv
<soldats> my computer is way too slow to play anything over 25 minutes at high quality
<Nuked> How old is the box that you are using?
<zention> truns out the cards just needed mixing up and reseating
<zention> so I will blame myself for that
<zention> which mean xubuntu pretty much installed everything without a problem
<soldats> Nuked, its about 5 or 6 years old its has 1 gig processor and 256mb or ram
<soldats> its slow but with xubuntu its still runs nice and plays 25 min videos fine
<Nuked> Its great to know that you can still use that box
<soldats> yea if i ever can come up with some money ill be getting a new one or building one
<Nuked> yeah, and you can install pfsense, smoothwall or monowall on that box and use it as a router
<Nuked> or as an mp3 file server or something
<soldats> yea it works for that which is cool
<soldats> but since i do a lot of work with graphics id like to build a faster machine
<Nuked> hell cluster it for the boost in render time
<Nuked> now if only I could figure out how to convert the VIDEO_TS to an .ogm xvid 2000 kbps with ac3 copied from the dvd ID be set
#xubuntu 2007-12-01
<thruxton> does compiz come with xubuntu or do people use the xfce4 compositor instead?
<soldats> you need to download compiz im pretty sure
<thruxton> hmm, ok thanks
<gerro> put a dvd into drive and it isn't being automounted so I opened and put it back in again then I checked /media now I can't eject it and its still not detected
<gerro> ah screw it reboot time, hope the disc isn't corrupt
<soldats> !loli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loli - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soldats> !hate
<ubotu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<soldats> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<soldats> !lulz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lulz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brick__> what program can i use in xubuntu to see a list off my hw ? like devices connected, gfx card etc?
<TheSheep> hwinfo
<brick__> thx
<slow-motion> hi
<brick__> i got xp installed in vmware server, but i can onlyopen the virtual os if i run vmware as sudo.. when i tryto open it as regular user, i get permission denied.. how to change this?
<Catoptromancy> not install vm as root, into root
<brick__> what do you mean ?
<brick__> i can run vm as regular user as well. but then i cant open the allready installed guest os(it was installed as root9
<brick__> the tmp dir.. how can i empty it? deleting files from it gives permission denied even as sudo user..
<brick__> hi. im trying to get nomachine working, but i get an error that connection to 127.0.0.1 on port 22 was refused when trying to add a new user to the userdb in nomachine..
<Norgur> hi
<soberon> Hi... excuse me but: It is possible to install xubuntu and change xfce for icewm?... How?... Exista a guide or how-to?
<FlashWolf> hey guys...
<FlashWolf> i'm using compiz-fusion here...
<FlashWolf> but my windows' borders have gone...
<FlashWolf> how could i solve this issue?
<Pumpernickel> !info emerald
<ubotu> emerald: Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 198 kB, installed size 956 kB
<FlashWolf> ubotu: ok... i'm using emerald. but... where windows' borders? :-\
<FlashWolf> nice
<FlashWolf> Pumpernickel: ok... i'm using emerald. but... where windows' borders? :-\
<FlashWolf> xD
<Ahmuck> the iso link points to hardy ubuntu.  i thought it was supposed to point to xubuntu (hardy)
<Ahmuck> https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/qatracker/build/Xubuntu
<vinze> Ahmuck, which link does?
<Ahmuck> k, i'm not finding the iso anywhere
<Ahmuck> vinze: the one i posted points to xubuntu hardy, but the one in the topic points to ubuntu hardy
<vinze> Ahmuck, which topic?
<Ahmuck> You are here : QA Tracker -> Build information
<Ahmuck> download info Xubuntu Alternate i386
<Ahmuck>   This build wasn't found on cdimage.ubuntu.com (may no longer exists) http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/
<Ahmuck> xubuntu's irc topic
<Ahmuck>  https://iso.qa.stgraber.org". - points to ubuntu
<vinze> Ah...
<Ahmuck> so it appears that the xubuntu iso for hardy for testing is not availalbe
<vinze> Well, it's the central ISO testing tracker from where you can get to the Xubuntu page
<vinze> But perhaps it would be better to have it point directly to the Xubuntu page
<vinze> somerville32, ping (see above)
<FlashWolf> why my console window is all white when i'm running compiz?
<vinze> FlashWolf, could you try resizing the window?
<vinze> (I have a similar problem where resizing it fixes it)
<FlashWolf> vinze: oh, it could work, but i'm with a compiz prob too... havent windows borders
<FlashWolf> (cant resize)
<vinze> FlashWolf, press Alt+F2 and type "emerald" (without the quotes)
<FlashWolf> vinze: i havent emerald. i'm trying to install it
<vinze> FlashWolf, oh darn it
<vinze> FlashWolf, well, I suppose you can also  use "xfwm4"
<FlashWolf> eh?
<vinze> xfwm4 is the command for Xfce's default window manager
<Ahmuck> ah, finally found an iso
<FlashWolf> vinze: thx for hlp! :)
<FlashWolf> i think i found a solution...
<Odd-rationale> Hello! I messed up my panels. Is there a way to restore the panels to the default settings. I can do it manually, but I kind of forgot how it was setup. Thanks!
<somerville32> Odd-rationale, /etc/xdg/ contains default settings
<Odd-rationale> Thanks!
<somerville32> No problem :)
<FlashWolf> hey ppl
<FlashWolf> why cant i change my screen resolution?
<somerville32> FlashWolf, Applications > Settings > Screen
<FlashWolf> somerville32: yeah, i know. i'm trying this since 2hrs ago
<FlashWolf> the maximum i get is 800x600
<somerville32> FlashWolf, run: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<FlashWolf> again... :'(
<Odd-rationale> somerville32: OK I found the file. How do I use it to reload the settings?
<FlashWolf> restarting...
<somerville32> Odd-rationale, In your home directory, the folder .config contains your configuration files
<Odd-rationale> somerville32: Thanks. I'll see if it works.
<Odd-rationale> somerville32: OK It works! You saved a lot of headaches!
<somerville32> Odd-rationale, Awesome. Happy to hear that :)
<rconan> I'm having some problems trying to get the xubuntu CD to boot. It seems to hang just after it reads the squashfs from the CD. Any reasons as to why this is?
<somerville32> rconan, Bad CD burn maybe?
<rconan> somerville32 it passes the checksum check thing
<somerville32> rconan, The ISO or the cd?
<rconan> somerville32 the cd
<rconan> somerville32 I used the cd check option in the boot menu
<somerville32> What version of xubuntu?
<rconan> somerville32 7.10
<somerville32> rconan, It sounds like the problem isn't xubuntu-specific. Try asking in #ubuntu as someone there might have experience with your problem since it appears everyone else here is sleeping :)
<rconan> that channel is very busy and hard to follow but I'll try
<Pumpernickel> Does bug 148466 look similar?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148466 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Won't boot on a DELL Poweredge 2500" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148466
<iNSTINCT> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<iNSTINCT> where do i get help with ubuntu?
<TheSheep> at #ubuntu
<Pumpernickel> That would be #ubuntu, the ubuntuforums, google, and so forth.
<Natureshadow> hello
<Natureshadow> Can somebody please tell me where to set the domain name in Xubuntu, so that dnsdomainname will return the correct name?
<Natureshadow> Or, how to make dhcpcd set that name correctly
<rconan> somerville32 Pumpernickel apparently my problem was a hardware problem
<rconan> I put my slower CPU back in and it works
<rconan> the new one hangs completely for short periods every now and again running anything
#xubuntu 2007-12-02
<gnat_x> how do i go about changing the default cdplayer. xfce wants to open totem (which doesn't play cds), and i want it to open xmms (which does play cds)
<gerro> hey didn't someone release an ubuntu distribution for multimedia development?
<crimsun> Ubuntu Studio (cf. #ubuntustudio)
<gerro> ahh thanks
<gerro> I was wondering where I could purchase a cd of that for a friend, they don't use compiz or other flashy desktop graphics from the start do they?
<crimsun> 7.10 doesn't, no.
<crimsun> well, it uses the default Ubuntu base.
<gerro> just wondering if they installed that by default though
<crimsun> crimsun@Box:~$ apt-cache show ubuntustudio-desktop |grep compiz;echo $?
<crimsun> 1
<crimsun> so, no.
<gerro> um it echoed 1 wouldn't that mean yes?
<crimsun> no.
<gerro> hmm usually does that's odd
<crimsun> a "success" return value is 0.
<gerro> ohh I see what you refering to
<Rynux9> whoops
<gnat_x> is synaptic a front end for apt-get or aptitude?
<thruxton> gnat_x: yes
<gnat_x> both?
<gnat_x> how do i specify my preference?
<gnat_x> since i'm setting up my folks machine, and i want them to be able to do updates themselves, i'm using it for the first time. but the gui is driving me nuts. but i don't want to use aptitude (which is what i generally use) if its a front for apt-get.
<emarkd> can anyone tell me how to stop totem from autoplaying dvds when they're inserted?
<gnat_x> yes.
<gnat_x> i just learned. :)
<emarkd> great!
<emarkd> :)
<thruxton> gnat_x: I'm not sure, I use apt-get from the command line, but wouldn't the `there are updates available' taskbar thing suffice for them?
<gnat_x> Settings --> Settings Manager |  File Manager, Advanced tab - click configure. multimedia tab.
<gnat_x> emarkd: ^^
<emarkd> gnat_x:  thanks!  trying it now
<gnat_x> thruxton: yeah. i just want to use something from the cli. but apt-get and aptitude track packages slightly differently, and i don't want to step on synaptic's toes.
<thruxton> gnat_x: yeah, stick to one method
<thruxton> but I'm not sure which in your case :) as i have never used synaptic or aptitude
<gnat_x> thruxton: yeah, i'm gritting my teeth and going with synaptic only.
<Pumpernickel> Apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, update-manager, etc. are intercompatible.
<Pumpernickel> Upgrading between releases is best done through the update-manager, but otherwise, feel free to use what you're comfortable with.
<gnat_x> oh. cool.
<gnat_x> that's good to know. but i thought that aptitude uninstalled unused packages at purge, instead of needing to use deborphan.
<Ahmuck> k, where r the testing proceedures
<Ahmuck> nm, found them
<Pumpernickel> gnat_x: It does, but it separates that functionality from the others.  It has to have been used to install the packages in the first place.
<gnat_x> *nod*
<iforgot> My fonts are too big (i've put Xft.dpi: 96 in Xft.xrdb, but it doesn't seem to affect it at all). Using 4.10. Can anyone help me?
<iforgot> My fonts are too big (i've put Xft.dpi: 96 in Xft.xrdb, but it doesn't seem to affect it at all). Using Xubuntu 7.10. Can anyone help me?
<kupesoft> What's a good, light-weight mp3/music player for xubuntu?
<kupesoft> xfce4, really ;p
<sleepwal1> hey you guys...does anyone know if the ati 9800 will work in xubuntu 7.10 with my current samsung 22' LCD which is "
<sleepwal1> fuzzy"
<tonyyarusso> I think it can now sleepwal1
<tonyyarusso> kupesoft: exaile's worth a look
<kupesoft> Not in the middle of John Scofield's new album...
<kupesoft> sleepwal1: Don't see why it shouldn't? AFAIK that graphics chip is supported by X, if it can support you screen you're fine (and I think it most definitely does).
<kupesoft> s/you screen/your screen's resolution/
<hal9k2010> hello all
<hal9k2010> anyone to help me  with upgrading my deskktop enviroment ?
<hal9k2010> anybody ?
<neur1> hello
<aussieman_> can i downgrade from gutsy to fiesty? too many problems with gutsy on my HP laptop
<aussieman_> can i downgrade from gutsy to fiesty? too many problems with gutsy on my HP laptop
<nikolam> hello
<nikolam> how do I edit application menus in Xfce menu list?
<nikolam> When I open xfce-menueditor i cant make changes
<nikolam> what file should I open to add application to menu manually?
<nikolam> I managed to add one application to root of the meny (file in ~/menu.xml
<nikolam> But how to edit the rest of menus?
<nikolam> knock knock :)
<nikolam> Anyone heere? :)
<nanonyme> hush, we're hiding
<nikolam> :))
<daurnimator> <daurnimator> (SD card inserted)
<daurnimator> arg
<daurnimator> <daurnimator> I have a memory card reader <daurnimator> and (x) ubuntu is not picking it up <daurnimator> (SD card inserted)
<daurnimator> ^^ anyone able to help?
<nanonyme> nikolam, you probably mean ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml, right?
<nikolam> i dont know
<nikolam> I dont know how to make menu editor edit menues
<nanonyme> i think most of the menus are imported somewher
<nanonyme> somewhere even
<nanonyme> just a handful are actually xfce menus
<nikolam> I would like to add application to menues.
<nanonyme> yeah, that can be done
<nanonyme> i think
<nikolam> I just need to find what file to edit
<nanonyme> it's that file i said
<nikolam> file:///usr/share/xfce4/doc/C/xfdesktop.html
<nanonyme> one doesn't originally exist, you can take /etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml for sample
<FlashWolf> 'morning guys
<nanonyme> then just put it where i said and modify it
<nanonyme> adding should be simple, removing stuff not that much :/
<FlashWolf> who here is using compiz-fusion and it's working properly?
<FlashWolf> in xubuntu
<nanonyme> i'd personally use the compositioning that comes with xfce4 myself
<nikolam> i dont use compiz now. I get glitches in 2d with drawing windows. Ati 8.40 driver
<nanonyme> the compositioning that's inbuilt in xfce4 seemed to work nice. it's probably more stable than compiz-fusion
<nanonyme> i turned it off though since i don't really need it
<nikolam> hey nanonyme when I open ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml i get the same thing as right click > edit menu on xfce menu
<nanonyme> yeah
<daurnimator> FlashWolf: me
<daurnimator> anyone help me with card reader?
<nikolam> but i need .xml for editing applications
<nanonyme> the ones that already exist?
<FlashWolf> daurnimator: lol my hero!
<FlashWolf> how did u got it?
<FlashWolf> xD
<nanonyme> as i said, i think they're imported somewhere outside xfce config system
<daurnimator> Install it with guide in ubuntu forums
<nanonyme> i haven't found out where
<daurnimator> then disable xgl
<nikolam> the one that have accesories, development, multimedia, office in it..
<daurnimator> then screw around with config to get it to sane defaults
<FlashWolf> daurnimator: ok. i'm running compizfusion here,
<FlashWolf> but without windows' borders
<daurnimator> have you got the window decorator in the compiz's setup?
<FlashWolf> i'm looking for emerald, but my .list file is poor (i think so)
<daurnimator> in the compiz dialogue
<daurnimator> goto window decorator
<FlashWolf> daurnimator: and i have to download the compiz setup
<FlashWolf> i havent this
<daurnimator> goto applications
<FlashWolf> i downloaded in a previous distro
<daurnimator> settings
<daurnimator> adavnced window effects
<FlashWolf> daurnimator: i havent this option... :(
<daurnimator> ^^ can you do that?
<daurnimator> sudo aptitude reinstall compiz
<FlashWolf> lets begin at the begginning:
<FlashWolf> from where did u installed compiz fusion?
<daurnimator> can't remember
<daurnimator> bzr repos
<daurnimator> I think
<FlashWolf>  ok. reinstalled and... nothing.
<FlashWolf> ok. reinstalled and... nothing.
<FlashWolf> - sorry for double posting
<FlashWolf> daurnimator: could u show me what's in ur sources.list?
<FlashWolf> that bzr source...
<daurnima1or> help!
<nikolam> Hey, what about /etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/xfce-registered-categories.xml for changing default applications in menu?
<daurnima1or> I accidently ran "compiz -h"
<daurnima1or> and my desktop quit
<daurnima1or> and I can't get back in
<daurnima1or> I'm in a tty now
<FlashWolf> daurnima1or: could u show me what's in ur sources.list?
<FlashWolf>  the bzr sources
<daurnima1or> FlashWolf: not right now, I'm in more trouble
<nikolam> daurnima1or, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nikolam> also try to run sudo gdm
<daurnima1or> oh, FlashWolf do you have the first party binary drivers for your gfx card?
<FlashWolf> daurnima1or: the nvidia's (my case) drivers?
<FlashWolf> ah, gfx
<nikolam> daurnima1or, also you can change options with sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nikolam> kill gdm with sudo killall gdm and start gdm with sudo gdm. or just start x with startx after editing xorg.conf
<nikolam> i got to go now , "will be back" :))
<daurnima1or> mmm
<FlashWolf> daurnima1or: downloading from eyecandy stuff...
<daurnimator> ok
<daurnimator> I'm back in a gui
<daurnimator> but its reset everything
<daurnimator> and I had important stuff open
<daurnima1or> very annoying
<FlashWolf> daurnimator: ok. i got CompizConfig Settings Manager. right?
<daurnimator> you have that now?
<FlashWolf> daurnimator: yeah
<daurnimator> ok. goto window Decorations
<FlashWolf> crashed...
<FlashWolf> xit
<daurnimator> >.<
<FlashWolf> "i'm feeling lucky"!
<zanzer7> where are the startup applications defined?
<FlashWolf> zanzer7: applications > settings > autostarted applications
<zanzer7> FlashWolf, I've already been there, it doesn't have nm-applet, which is really what's bothering me (it starts three nm-applets each time I log on)
<zanzer7> FlashWolf, well it _does_ have network manager, but not three of them
<daurnimator> remove network manager from there
<daurnimator> its remembering you had it open before
<daurnimator> starts it
<daurnimator> then sees it in that list
<daurnimator> and starts it an additoinal time
<DeepThought> Hello! Does anyone know how to make the Battery Monitor Applet put my laptop in suspend when the critical % is reached?
<DeepThought> All command line methods I've found requires sudo (or?)
<zanzer7> well what's wrong with that?
<ricksta1080> hello?
<eldonz> I'm trying to install xubuntu on a mini-pc with SiS x86 compatible processor but get "No installable kernel was found". Any way around this?
<evge> I'm on gutsy and want to update my xfce4-plugin-notes to  newer version, but can't find a package for it?!
<tonyyarusso> evge: newer than what?
<evge> than my current version I have which I think is 1.3 or 1.4, but I can't be sure
<evge> how to check what version of the plugins I'm running
<tonyyarusso> How do you know there's a newer version if you don't know which version you have?
<tonyyarusso> !info xfce4-plugin-notes
<ubotu> Package xfce4-plugin-notes does not exist in gutsy
<evge> it's xfce4-notes-plugin
<evge> sorry
<evge> I checked http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-notes-plugin
<tonyyarusso> !info xfce4-notes-plugin
<ubotu> xfce4-notes-plugin: Notes plugin for the Xfce4 desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 28 kB, installed size 324 kB
<evge> the current version is 1.6, how to update to that version
<tonyyarusso> Is there a particular reason you need the newest version?
<evge> yes, I want to use that notes for some advanced task managment and the current one is very limited
<tonyyarusso> All right.
<tonyyarusso> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<tonyyarusso> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tonyyarusso> evge: Read the various documents from those two links for how to build the package.
<evge> thanks
<tonyyarusso> GL
<ubuntu123> HI
<ubuntu123> Hi is there a decent manpage reader about (other then typing man <program>, I'm looking for something that would show my man pages in an html pretty format
<sleepwal1> ubuntu, you could open it in the vim gui and then convert the text to html with a button.
<sleepwal1> I don't know of a man reader like you speak o f.
<sleepwal1> gvim is the vim gui
<ubuntu123> sleepwal1, yeah thats what I was hoping for :). someone told me about konqueror being able to do it, but I was hoping for something similar
<sleepwal1> okay well you need to get vim
<ubuntu123> sleepwal1, yeah I use vim often for programming, but I was hoping for something with at least some formatting, a bit easier on the eyes :)
<sleepwal1> sudo apt-get install vim
<sleepwal1> ubuntu123, vim has a feature that converts text to  html
<bmod> hi
<sleepwal1> then you could open in konqueror
<sleepwal1> don't man pages have hyperlinks already though?
<bmod> how can i have my video driver settings stick?
<ubuntu123> sleepwal1, yes in konqueror, but I don't use that :)
<sleepwal1> oh
<ubuntu123> bmod, change your xorg.conf?
<bmod> yes
<ubuntu123> did you save them as root?
<bmod> i have a working xorg.conf in place
<ubuntu123> alright, what exactly is not saving?
<ubuntu123> sleepwal1, thanks for the idea, I'm looking for either a specific man page reader or something I could use in firefox.
<bmod> when i reboot, xorg.conf does not seem to be change, but when it's starting x, it shows a login prompt and then automatically tells me something isn't configured right
<bmod> (tries to start screen & graphics)
<ubuntu123> alright, whats the "something"
<bmod> i seriously don't know, it looks like a program that probes my video devices or so
<ubuntu123> when you boot in, try doing [ALT] [F1] and see what the startup scripts are doing...
<bmod> alt + f1 ?
<ubuntu123> (this would be during the splash screen) and yes
<bmod> oh that shows the console output?
<ubuntu123> bmod, correct
<bmod> ok, thanks, gonna try that now
<bmod> hmm
<bmod> ubuntu123, last thing it shows is something setting up a keymap or so
<ubuntu123> bmod, any interesting input?
<bmod> i have this problem since the update to 7.10
<ubuntu123> alright can you tell me exactly whats going wrong and what it is that you are expecting. I'm not exactly sure what your issue is just by what I know so far
<bmod> now it runs fine again, but only after a reinstallation of the nvidia drivers, they seem to disappear when i reboot
<ubuntu123> alright, are the nvidia drivers restricted?
<bmod> somebody here told me to use dkpg-configure, but that didn't help me
<bmod> i use the drivers from the nvidia site
<bmod> which worked fine until 7.10
<ubuntu123> alright, does the restricted drivers manager give you anything? Unfortunatly linux and proprietary drivers don't always go togather :S
 * ubuntu123 mutters something about broadcom wireless 
<bmod> hehe
<bmod> i tried that for a few hours, but i really hate it when i set a resolution to eg. 1024x786 and it jumps happily back to 640x480
<bmod> i will not start to complain about the dual monitor setup i have :)
<ubuntu123> bmod, hah alright
<bmod> strange thing is, it runs great now
<ubuntu123> \o/
<bmod> but it's all gone when i reboot
<ubuntu123> mmm so every time you have to re-install the drivers?
<bmod> yep
<ubuntu123> when you reboot, are the drivers still there?
<bmod> i have a spare xorg.conf backup just in case some tool overwrites my xorg.conf
<bmod> well i'm not sure where the driver files reside
<bmod> any idea?
<ubuntu123> wherever nvidia puts them ;)
<bmod> somewhere in usr?
<ubuntu123> bmod, yeah probably :S, try doing find / | grep nvidia
<ubuntu123> or something like that
<ubuntu123> sounds like your linux system is going to defaults when you boot
<ubuntu123> so its probably changing something or other that nvidia changed
<bmod> for that part yes, the rest seems to run fine
<ubuntu123> just I don't have a clue what would be changing on boot
<ubuntu123> but it would be in your init scripts
<bmod> well the 'screens and graphics' tool is new to me
<ubuntu123> bmod, yeah, what I think is going on is this
<ubuntu123> when you boot your system, it runs through a set of "init" scripts (initilization), I think one of those is changing something that nvidia changed to make the drivers work
<ubuntu123> ie, telling your system to use default drivers, not the nvidia stuff
<bmod> ok yeah, that's what i figured out so far as well
<ubuntu123> thing is beyond that I'm clueless as to what to do to fix
<bmod> aw
<ubuntu123> it would be useful to figure out what nvidia is changing
<bmod> more than xorg.conf as far as i know
<ubuntu123> knowing that you could poke around the init scripts looking for something that changes it back ;)
<bmod> brr :|
<ubuntu123> thats my hunch
<bmod> argl, i'd be glad to 'downgrade' to my previous version
<ubuntu123> I'd ask around nvidia forums...
<bmod> yes that's what i'm gonna do now
<bmod> thanks for thinking with me
<ubuntu123> bmod, alright, to do that, I would just save the stuff in your home dir
<bmod> hehe i will
<ubuntu123> (if you want to step back)
<ubuntu123> but if you are up to it, figure out the problem :)
<ubuntu123> and write an faq somewhere, for other lost souls :)
<ubuntu123> also see if xubuntu has a bug somewhere on your problem
<bmod> i'd be happy to share when i find out
<bmod> a good point
<bmod> do you know where /etc/init.d/nvidia-kernel comes from?
<ubuntu123> bmod, probably from the install of your drivers, or from canonical. See if that is running when you start up
<ubuntu123> might simply be that not running ;)
<bmod> hehe i hope so!
<bmod> people need to comment their scripts more!
<ubuntu123> bmod, hah :) thing is I don't think that script is by open source devs
<ubuntu123> I could be wrong
<bmod> well there is comment there like: # How many cards?
<sleepwal1> hey ubuntu123 how do I turn on colors in vim again?
<sleepwal1> I have the full version
<sleepwal1> Its :set something
<sleepwal1> I thought it was :set color
<bmod> does /etc/rc5.d correspond with tty 5 ?
<sleepwal1> nevermind
<sleepwal1> "syn on" works
<ubuntu123> hah alright :) sorry not paying attention :)
<ubuntu123> writing a C++ wrapper over popen at the moment
<brick_> what distro (ubuntu/debian) based would you recommend if i want a really minimal install? i only need xchat, gimp, OO.org, mail and webbrowser, and compiz:P
<jjmiv> ubuntu server edition
<brick_> xfce or some other light DM that can work with compiz.. (cant stand gnome og kde.. to much crap there i dont need that just takes up space)
<ubuntu123> compiz is not exaclty minimal :)
<jjmiv> that way you can install x windows the way you want to as well
<brick_> ubuntu123, iknow.. but when im working in gimp with many files, compiz is just great with it app swticher stuff:P
<brick_> i was thinking e17 maybe, but tryed it a few times, was so unstable.. .. and i like xfce so much:P
<brick_> ubuntu server ed.. comes without x.org right?
<ubuntu123> brick_, if not, you can always install it :)
<jjmiv> brick_: yup
<brick_> iknow. i was thinking of arch linux, but couldnt get the hang off it. struggeled long time to get the x working, its a bit to much "config" for me. dont have time to play around. just want a clean, minimal "up and working" system:P hhe
<brick_> xubuntu is great, using it right now.  but it comes with so much preinstalled.
<brick_> what about suse? is there a suse distro that comes with xfce? or must i install opensuse with kde and then remove it?
<jjmiv> well...
<jjmiv> i like xubuntu because it gives you a lot of frills..and its debian-based
<radioaktivstorm> does anyone know how to make the volume control buttons functional in xfce?
<sleepwal1> Im having issues as well radioatkivstorm
<sleepwal1> :(
<sleepwal1> I think it's a bug, because I have two PC's with xubuntu and both won't display the volume control
<sleepwal1> once in a blue moon it will actually work
<sleepwal1> but it goes away after a reboot
<radioaktivstorm> sleepwal1, hmm thats strange, it used to work in feisty. :(
<radioaktivstorm> i checked in the keyboard shortcuts and i discovered that aumix, the program that is supposed to control the volume wasnt installed on my computer
<radioaktivstorm> still i cannot get the volume to work
<archangelpetro> if you have an url with a space in it, will it attempt to resolvE?
<maddog39> hallo any1 here
<radioaktivstorm> hi
<maddog39> :/ im having a ton of issues with ffmpeg on PPC
<maddog39> im trying to convert avi+xvid files to psp mp4 format and i keep getting this obscure error
<maddog39> http://pastebin.com/d571a6c06
<maddog39> i even went as far as compiling SVN from source with all the extra libs
<maddog39> this command works perfectly on my x86 desktop so what gives?
<gerro> hello
<jjmiv> hello
<gerro> jjmiv: welcome back
<Eagle-101> hey bmod any luck? (this is ubuntu123)
<alyx> hey room
<Eagle-101> hello, need help?
<alyx> just trying to figure out the best way to install e17
<gerro> alyx: what information you using for that e17 install? I've never tried it before might try using it myself though
<gerro> alyx: wow enlightenment looks weird there like some beginner guide or ubuntu howto for it that might help? I was all like fighting my menu getting slapped around by my application icons. Although I brought up firefox and it seemed very snappy in performance
<gerro> I mean moving the window around and all
<big_area> hey everybody, i have a process running as root: /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg
<big_area> looked similar to a malicious code warning i saw on a forum. does this look dangerous to anyone?
<FlashWolf> somebody knows a fisheye dock for linux?
<FlashWolf> like rocketdock for windows
<gerro> FlashWolf: haha they finally got something to compete with avant and kiba
<FlashWolf> gerro: oO
<FlashWolf> what?
<FlashWolf> oh
<FlashWolf> are avant and kiba fisheye docks for linux-based os?
<gerro> Flashwolf: yeah
<gerro> don't know what you mean by fisheye
<big_area> zoom
<big_area> eyecandyish
<gerro> Flashwolf: http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/ and http://www.kiba-dock.org/
<gerro> should be in the repository though
<FlashWolf> fisheye is a name that specifies a list of items with zoom effects
<FlashWolf> or more
<FlashWolf> does kiba work in xubuntu?
<crimsun> sure, mas o menos
<gerro> anything linux based works in xubuntu
<FlashWolf> i'd installed it yesterday here and got a empty white rect
<FlashWolf> crimsun: sure or "mas o menos"?
<gerro> you probably have to configure its settings, try ls -a then look for a hidden config file in your home directory
<gerro> or install its editor program
<crimsun> FlashWolf: both.  There's no ambiguity.  A program either does or doesn't.
<FlashWolf> crimsun: "mas o menos" means "maybe", "more or less"
<crimsun> I know.
<FlashWolf> so...
<crimsun> note how it's not "yes" or "no"
<FlashWolf> "sure" != "maybe", right?
<crimsun> how about interpreting it as "yes, it works, but the configuration takes some finagling"?
<FlashWolf> ok. lets quit talking about spanish/english issues
<FlashWolf> :)
<gerro> my dock's in english...
<gerro> oh and I just ran this ubuntu 7.10 server install and can't get ethernet up
<FlashWolf> gerro: arent u american/english?
<gerro> it wasn't plugged in when I installed so no clue how to do it myself now
<gerro> FlashWolf: yeah I live in the western hemisphere, its night here
<big_area> can anyone tell me what this command is doing?
<big_area> /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg
<FlashWolf> gerro: me too. brazil. night here too.
<gerro> its writing 1 to bs file if it gets a kmsg output relating to /proc? I don't know just guessing
<FlashWolf> so... waiting 2 hours to finish some packs installations to get kiba-dock
<gerro> FlashWolf: yo. you talk like. that dude. ya know from star. something.
<FlashWolf> gerro: oO
<FlashWolf> eh?
<gerro> FlashWolf: wow isn't there a local mirror near you?
<big_area> gerro: where ya from?
<FlashWolf> gerro: nopz. just one from sourceforge
<FlashWolf> but my sources.list havent this
<gerro> pick different mirror hate how their new system gives you incorrect one all the time
<FlashWolf> fo me they give the correct
<FlashWolf> the nearest
<FlashWolf> lol
<FlashWolf> compiz-fusion + emerald rox!!
<FlashWolf> 3 days ago i was with Vista installed here
<FlashWolf> liked the Aero Glass
<FlashWolf> "it's perfect! look at the flip3d, mommy!"
<FlashWolf> but CF... *-*
<gerro> big_area: maryland state
<nikko> hello
<nikko> good night
<gerro> my ethernet wasn't configured during install how do I auto detect it?
<FlashWolf> gerro: manually configuring network?
<FlashWolf> Application > System > Network
<gerro> FlashWolf: did a server install of ubuntu and don't have xubuntu-desktop installed yet because ethernet is down
<FlashWolf> pleasedontspamme: now you can enjoy our new offers! take a look at www.ournewoffers.fake to see!
<gerro> FlashWolf: your link is broken
<FlashWolf> gerro: it was a joke... ¬¬
<FlashWolf> " pleasedontspamme "
<FlashWolf> i was just spamming him
<pleasedontspamme> can someone help me, I have xubuntu running, and I'm trying to use it with my home network. what i'm trying to do is get it to connect to the shared documents folder on my xp computer
<FlashWolf> xD
<pleasedontspamme> I have samba on my xubuntu pc
<pleasedontspamme> but I haven't used it before, so I'm not sure if it is what i need
<pleasedontspamme> I also have pyNeighborhood installed, and it shows me the folder that i want, but it gives me an error when it tryies to mount the folder
<gerro> pleasedontspamme: first ask yourself is it easier/better to use samba/windows sharing or nfs on windows and xubuntu
<pleasedontspamme> what is nfs?
<pleasedontspamme> I'm new to linux if you can't tell
<gerro> pleasedontspamme: nfs is what linux distributions use for file sharing
<gerro> pleasedontspamme: http://opensource.franz.com/nfs/ and http://www.csparks.com/CygwinNFS/index.xhtml
<thruxton> can windows do nfs though? he's trying to connect to a windows box isnt he?
<gerro> yeah it can but requires third party server stuff
<pleasedontspamme> k, my problem is that i already have quite the network of xp computers, for a small business, and I'm trying to learn how to intergrate ubuntu/xubuntu into said network without having to mess up the xp pcs
<gerro> pleasedontspamme: that's why I was asking
<gerro> pleasedontspamme: samba is what you use then should see it under applications > system > shared folders
<pleasedontspamme> so what I was hoping for is a way to get xubuntu to talk to the xp shared doc folder from the xubuntu pc
<pleasedontspamme> all I see is the shared folder I'm sharing from the xubuntu pc
<pleasedontspamme> I was able to connect to the xubuntus shared from an xp machine by doing the start> Run> // ipaddress of xubuntumachine trick, but I want to open the XP machines shared doc folder from the xubuntu machine
<gerro> smbclient try that
<gerro> think there is a graphical way to do it though
<gerro> pleasedontspamme: basically set it up with smbclient command then add it into fstab to be auto mounted at boot. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<pleasedontspamme> thanks, I'll reed that and get back to you if I need any more help
#xubuntu 2008-11-24
<vidd> now to see if it "holds" on re-login....
<vidd> brb
<knome> did it work?
<vidd> no
<knome> :(
<vidd> did not save on exit
<vidd> but...it will do in a pinch
<knome> hehe ok
<anorexic> knome maybe u know of a way  to manually triger that dialog which asks to enter password to unlock keyring?
<knome> anorexic, not really anything other than using the keyring :)
<vidd> anorexic, you want it to prompt you? or NOT to prompt you?
<anorexic> to promt
<bitmouse> anybody know what a laptop mousepad would be working in a Command Line Install, once Xorg and Openbox get loaded?
<anorexic> I did "not promting" but I need of a way to trigger it, so that keyring would be unlocked
<vidd> bitmouse, is your stuff NOT working in the gui?
<bitmouse> vidd: if you want to call openbox a gui
<bitmouse> also is ﻿is there a difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<anorexic> yes there is
<bitmouse> what is the difference?
<vidd> bitmouse, you need hal installed for the keyboard and mouse to work with xorg since II
<vidd> bitmouse, aptitude is a text-based frontend for apt-get
<bitmouse> vidd: cool, apt-get hal be enough, somebody else recommended gpm I think
<vidd> bitmouse, for your mouse and keyboard to work: sudo apt-get install hal
<bitmouse> roger, surprised that the installer didn't install that one on the system, i think it did it auto on this one
<vidd> bitmouse, did you install cli-only and add openbox and xorg manually?
<bitmouse> vidd: yeah, on both
<vidd> bitmouse, is one 8.10 and one an older version?
<vidd> (possibly older then upgraded to 8.10)
<bitmouse> hmm, I think I just put 8.10 on both, though to be honest, I'm not sure, though i think I used the same install CD, by the way, is HAL minimal? cause I want to keep this thing crisp
<bitmouse> vidd: and why not gpm?
<vidd> bitmouse, because i have no idea what gpm is, and i know that hal fixed that for me
<vidd> =]
<bitmouse> lol, cool
<bitmouse> yay it worked
<bitmouse> : )
<bitmouse> Long Distance Hug!!!;-)
<vidd> bitmouse, =]
<vidd> hey....anyone want to start seeding the 8.04 iso's?
<knome> isn't they seeded anywhere?
<knome> *aren't
<vidd> apparently not
<knome> you must be joking?
<knome> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/hardy/release/desktop/ ?
<knome> a-ha, permission problems
<knome> a-ha, not
 * vidd is not the one trying to get it
<knome> let me see
<knome> looks like those torrents work
<vidd> knome, Mooc1 is the one who needs it
<Mooc1> vidd didn't mean to freak you out
<knome> Mooc1, http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/hardy/release/desktop/
<vidd> Mooc1, no problem
<vidd> Mooc1, which version you need?
 * vidd will throw the iso up on his torrentflux server
<Mooc1> well this is my problem which really is not a problem I have a pctel modem and I just need to find a version that will work with the updated driver
<knome> Mooc1, newer is usualle better with hardware support..
<knome> *e=y
<vidd> Mooc1, which version you have now?
<Mooc1> 6.06 dapper drake
<vidd> Mooc1, !
<Mooc1> xubuntu
<knome> Mooc1, that's over 2 years old
<vidd> Mooc1, have you tried to upgrade via update manager?
<Mooc1> yeah U know I have like 329 updates
 * vidd recommends that you do so via tty with the server upgrade method
<knome> vidd, that's also quite harsh :>
<Mooc1> why the sever upgrade
<Mooc1> I do need to upgrade though
<vidd> there is a fundamental issue with the update manager somewhere between DD and HH
<Mooc1> really
<Mooc1> what does it do crash or not download?
<vidd> so if you use the server update method, you *shouldnt* end up with a broken system
<Mooc1> Well how do I do the server method
<vidd> but...b4 you try any upgrade method, you need to max out your sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade first
<vidd> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<vidd> Mooc1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes#From%207.10%20or%206.06%20LTS%20to%208.04%20LTS
<Mooc1> brb
<Mooc1> so I need to upgrade to what version?
<vidd> 8.04 is the only "supported" upgrade method
<Mooc1> ok
<vidd> once there, you can then upgrade to 8.10
<vidd> btw....is your system set up with a seperate partition for /home?
<Mooc1> no I'm running xubuntu on my dino box
<vidd> (i probably asked this last time too...but dont remember the answer
<Mooc1> brb vidd phone call
 * vidd always sets up a seperate /home (and seperate /var) partition so that a "fresh" install can be done from any version to any version without worrying about "upgrade issues"
<vidd> =]
<knome> meh
<vidd> =\
<knome> this kvm installation is taking ages
<knome> there can't be everything right in there
<vidd> something wrong with planning ahead for disaster recovery?
<knome> even if i followed the howtos
<vidd> oh...different subject =]
<knome> doesn't really matter even if the installation failed
<vidd> who had the question about the gnomekeyring?
<knome> vidd, anorexic
<vidd> anorexic, you there?
 * vidd finds the answer and anorexic is nowhere to be found =\
<vidd> wb djbushdio
<knome> vidd, we don't know why it hurts
<djbushdio> back to criticize your punctuation...
<vidd> wait...are you the one i black-listed on my work machine? =]
<Mooc1> ok so vidd upgrade to 8.04
<djbushdio> oh, thats mean...
<knome> djbushdio, "that's"
<djbushdio> ouch
 * vidd imports his work settings....
<vidd> where'd he go?
<vidd> lol
<vidd> jk djbushdio
 * vidd raely blacklists anyone
<djbushdio> *rarely
<vidd> (and rarely hits all the keys he wants)
<djbushdio> ...
<Mooc1> vidd so I need to upgrade to 8.04 then what
<knome> djbushdio is soon going to be djobamadio?
<vidd> its these fingers (and half-pot of coffee in the keyboard)
<djbushdio> i like obama...
<vidd> Mooc1, that is the best method
 * vidd is SHOCKED djbushdio 
<djbushdio> darn conservatives... I'm and extreme moderate. Oh yeah
<djbushdio> *an
<vidd> moderate WHAT?
<djbushdio> you heard me
<vidd> even moderate socialists are evil!
<djbushdio> ... not what i meant...
<vidd> =]
<knome> djbushdio, i didn't, i read the words you typed (apparently)
 * vidd needs to go down to Walmart and buy a clue
<djbushdio> okay, so everybody here has issues grammatically, now lets stop acting like kids and see if anybody actually needs help
<djbushdio> *let's
 * knome achoos loudly and wakes up all the elderlies in the building
 * vidd is shocked TheSheep doesnt point out that is probably close to the "offtopic" channel!
<knome> i was actually waiting for the same comment :]
<vidd> (maybe he(?) dont know what Walmart is)
<djbushdio> same, which is why i TYPED that we need to shut up
<knome> why do we need to shut up? we're just typing and not making any noise
<vidd> djbushdio, why not just join us there?
<vidd> (off topic...not walmart)
<vidd> =]
<djbushdio> what is the channel name?
<djbushdio> specifically
<knome> #xubuntu-offtopic
<Mooc1> do not mention walmart I work there :-[
<knome> i have never visited a walmart store.
<Mooc1> Your not missing anything
<Mooc1> knomw and vidd all I have to do is download 8.04 iso right to upgrade
<knome> Mooc1, you don't need to D/L the iso if you upgrade
<knome> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<vidd> Mooc1, just go to terminal and typoe "update-manager"
<Mooc1> ah ok let me bookmakr the link
<Mooc1> ok let me do that hold on
<anorexic> elvis has left the building, sry knome
<anorexic> ;]]
<vidd> anorexic, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/06/clearing-or-resetting-the-gnome-keyring/
<knome> anorexic, uhhuh? :)
<anorexic> knome u vere trieng to wake the elders in the building
<anorexic> so they al left together with elvis
<knome> nah
<anorexic> vidd thanks
<knome> elvis has died already
<vidd> twice if you believe the rumors
<anorexic> no he went home
<anorexic> if you believe men in black
<anorexic> ;]]
<knome> i don't
<knome> i believe in completely different things
<anorexic> u r doomed then
<Mooc1> how do I change to be root
<anorexic> use sudo
<Mooc1> sudo refresh my memory
<anorexic> its like sam says
<Mooc1> gotcha
<Mooc1> sudo what
<anorexic> sudo command
<anorexic> "super user do"
<anorexic> liko sudo rm - rf /*
<Mooc1> confused what else do I type sudo then what
<anorexic> what do you want to do with root?
<knome> Mooc1, sudo [the command you want to run as root]
<Mooc1> so what sudo root
<vidd> Mooc1, no....
<anorexic> if you log in as root u will type "bitchx" and you will start program as root
<vidd> for that you would "sudo su" (but it is STRONGLY recommended AGAINST
<anorexic> if you are an user, and type "bitchx" you will start program as user
<anorexic> if you are and user and type "sudo bitchx" you will start program as root
<Mooc1> ok
<Mooc1> so I type sudo bitchx
<anorexic> Mooc1, have you tried windows? :)
<anorexic> I dont think u are ready for linux
<anorexic> even for ubuntu
<Mooc1> no I just don't remember the command
<Mooc1> I'm trying the command vidd gave me
<vidd> Mooc1, the command was "update-manager" and its run as a user
<vidd> otherwise i would say "sudo[command]"
<Mooc1> I typed it and ask me to be root
<vidd> strange.... then type "gksu update-manager"
<Mooc1> hang on getting something let me cut and paste
<djbushdio> does anybody have a good media manager for an mp3 player?
<djbushdio> I'm trying to use amarok, but it isn't detecting some of my songs
<Mooc1>    usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:17: FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet
<vidd> Mooc1, ah...ok
<djbushido> test
<djbushido> ok
<knome> djbushido, ask #amarok
<Mooc1> what does that mean vidd
<knome> Mooc1, probably nothing you should be worried of :)
<vidd> Mooc1, "sudo apt-get install update-manager-core"
<Mooc1> ok hang on
<Mooc1> ok done
<vidd> Mooc1, now "gksu update-manager"
<Mooc1> not it displayed the update manager
<Mooc1> usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:17: FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet
<vidd> ....
<vidd> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading-8.04
<Mooc1> what about xubuntu or does that matter
<vidd> dont matter
<djbushido> *don't (hehe)
<Mooc1> ok so now its a matter of uprading
<Mooc1> dunt
<Mooc1> :-P
<Mooc1> vidd so just upgrade and I'm done then the server method
<Mooc1> vidd u there
<vidd> Mooc1, just upgrade
<djbushido> does anybody have a recommendation for a media manager? Amarok seems broken, rhythmbox can't manage external devices...
<knome> djbushido, ask #amarok...
<djbushido> did, nobody is responding...
<Mooc1> ok gotcha sorry my comp was doing something funny
<knome> djbushido, wait for a while or a couple whiles. P
<knome> :P
<Mooc1> let me bookmark this link
<Mooc1> I probably asked like a billion questions didn't mean just trying to get this dust box to act right
<djbushido> oh, just had to reload amarok... wow i feel stupid
<djbushido> and don't feel like you are asking a lot of questions, trust me, i have you beat...
<Mooc1> really well I still feel like a house fly at times
<djbushido> its ok, i feel like that posting in ubuntu forums...
 * knome slaps Mooc1 with a flyswatter
<djbushido> thats mean...
<Mooc1> ouch
<djbushido> by the way, how do you say that with your name on the right?
<Mooc1> huh
<knome> djbushido, /me does things
<djbushido> "*|knome slaps Mooc1 with a flyswatter" not "knome|slaps Mooc1 with a flyswatter"
 * djbushido feels stupid
<djbushido> oh
<Mooc1> hehehe
<djbushido> see, you aren't the housefly...
<djbushido> i got you beat by a long shot...
<knome> night everybody.
<Mooc1> knome keep those seeds up so I can get ubuntu 8.04 or xubuntu 8.04
<knome> i will probably be back tomorrow.
<djbushido> get 8.10 - thats what i use
<Mooc1> me too gotta go
<knome> Mooc1, i haven't seeded them, but i'm sure somebody will
<Mooc1> I plan to
<Mooc1> oh ok
<knome> ->
<Mooc1> one day somebody will
<Mooc1> :-P
<vidd> knome, you missed my summarry of what is to come!
<djbushido> i missed it too... wait, what did i miss?
<vidd> djbushido, you never came to my channel
<Mooc1> well I better go got too much stuff to do tomorrow
<Mooc1> hope someone will seed the xubuntu 8.04 or ubuntu
<djbushido> i might have my old 8.04 alternate cd lying around, see me later
<Mooc1> oh ok cool I need it please help me out
<djbushido> got to leave in like 5 minutes, i should have time tomorrow though
<Mooc1> thats cool for me see you then
<Mooc1> later knome vidd djbushido
<JUAN_ANTONIO> Hello
<djbushido> whaddup
<JUAN_ANTONIO> Need to know the minimum requirements for Xubuntu 8.10
<djbushido> recommended ram=198
<djbushido> or something like that, plus 1GB install space
<JUAN_ANTONIO> Uhu
<JUAN_ANTONIO> VGA?
<Mooc1> well that disqualifies
<Mooc1> me
<JUAN_ANTONIO> Around 32 Mb maybe?
<djbushido> uh...
<djbushido> pretty sure the install cd needs ~92 mb
<Mooc1> I have less than that
<JUAN_ANTONIO> 92 Mb RAM or VGA?
<djbushido> not sure
<djbushido> check www.xubuntu.org
<JUAN_ANTONIO> I cannot fin it inside, my friend
<Mooc1> where did vidd go did he leave
<djbushido> got to go, bye
<JUAN_ANTONIO> So, tell me about your machine
<JUAN_ANTONIO> Ok, bye
<vidd> Mooc1, no...im still around
<Mooc1> oh ok I though you left thanks for the support and the links this helps me a lot
 * vidd was talking world politics in his private channel
<Mooc1> oh don't get me started in that subject
<JUAN_ANTONIO> Bye, go to sleep
<PorkSoda> dude what happen to vidd
<PorkSoda> knome did vidd split
<PorkSoda> its me mooc1
<PorkSoda> knome
<PorkSoda> the kernel where did vidd go
<anorexic> if anybody will ask why airodump does not capture any packets if I'm not connected to any wireless network with atheros chipset. just tell them to dusable wireless (rmb on the network icon) and then airmon will enable monitor mode correctly
<anorexic> god damn 2 days of research for simple shit
<anorexic> hate linux :(
<Ahmuck> anorexic: yes, it can be trying 4 sure
<PorkSoda> knome
<ubuntu> im on a live cd and have attached a hard drive with a pata to usb cable, it mounts but i cannot access some files(permissions), i know user name/pass, how would i gain access? i want my firefox bookmarks/etc
<helpplz> im on a live cd and have attached a hard drive with a pata to usb cable, it mounts but i cannot access some files(files like .mozzilla), i know the user/pass, how would i gain access? i want my firefox bookmarks/etc
<j1mc> helpplz: can you access any files?
<helpplz> most, just a couple have x's on them, permission issue i geuss.
<j1mc> and you're accessing these via the livecd?
<helpplz> ya im on a laptop with livecd
<j1mc> what is the mount point of the hard drive that has the files?
<helpplz> /dev/sdb
<helpplz> its connected via usb
<helpplz> err its /media/disk/
<helpplz> i wanna transfer those files to another usb hd
<dcolish> helpplz: eff'n take root
<j1mc> ok.  thanks.  so what is the full path to the files you want?
<helpplz> livecd isnt root?
<dcolish> you don't know?
<helpplz> i thought it was
<dcolish> it will say in the prompt from a terminal, can you open a terminal
<dcolish> do you have any system besides the live cd to perform the transfer with?
<helpplz> nope its geust i geuss i says ubuntu
<helpplz> it*
<helpplz> ill transfer to another usb pen drive
<helpplz> ok nm i did sudo thunar ty
<j1mc> from the terminal, can you just type      sudo cp /path/to/original/files /path/to/new/location
<dcolish> unless they're directories
<dcolish> helpplz: do you have an alt cd?
<helpplz> nope xubuntu 8.10 386
<dcolish> get one, this task would be trivial in a recovery shell. its single user mode
<dcolish> actually, the netboot cd should work too. Its a lighter dl as well
<helpplz> i was thinking some extra security was added to ubuntu lol so it wouldnt be so easy to read personal files
<dcolish> if you have physical access to a box, all bets are off
<helpplz> lvm i guess does that
<faryshta> Hi there, has someone tried the beta of XFCE?
<dcolish> no encryption would
<scribawf> Where do I find minicom?
<dcolish> !minicom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minicom
<faryshta> someone here have tried fuzzy of hooper?
<dcolish> ubottu: you suck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you suck
<dcolish> its in apt
<dcolish> scribawf: minicom is in apt
<j1mc> faryshta: i haven't really tried them yet, no
<j1mc> faryshta: do you have a question about the xfce 4.6 betas?
<faryshta> j1mc, yeah, I wanna know if it is safe to upgrade.
<j1mc> faryshta: no, it's not safe to upgrade to 4.6 yet
<j1mc> and i'm not just saying that to say that - it's really just not ready yet
<faryshta> Well I understand the difference among beta and official release. I just want to know if it is stable enough to be used. I know about bug reports and that.
<j1mc> faryshta: ok . . . i have only used it briefly in a virtual machine . . .  it had rough edges, and wasn't production ready, but if that's ok w/ you . . . then i suppose you could try.  bug reports would be welcome, i'm sure.
<j1mc> i gotta hit the sack.  :)  have a good night all.
<faryshta> Well I will wait the dev channel of xubuntu catch the 4.5.92 version (beta 2) and upgrade.
<slinkeey> hi
<slinkeey> My menu bars dissapeared after applying the updates today...
<slinkeey> How can I ge these back
<slinkeey> The bars that have the application menu, logout icon, firefox icon by default....
<slinkeey_> sorry disconnected
<slinkeey_> my top and bottom bar are missing after updating xubuntu
<slinkeey_> I should really say panels
<faryshta> slinkeey, on terminal go xfce-settings-show
<slinkeey> I got it back
<slinkeey> I went to uset/bin and clicked on xfsc4-panel
<faryshta> great.
<slinkeey> wierd
<slinkeey> thanks
<slinkeey> so far I like xubuntu better then ubuntu....  seams like less going on... Nice and simple
<slinkeey> I like stuff simple
<slinkeey> Do most users end up installing openoffice or is abiword and etc pretty decent
<slinkeey_> sorry I am in here twice I just killed my other session
<faryshta> me to.
<faryshta> slinkeey_, actually abiword has better support for xlsx and docx files.
<|TJ|> is xubuntu built on debian or mandrake?
<faryshta> tj debian
<faryshta> mandrake has his own flavor with xfce.
<The-Kernel> join #tool
<kddi> Hi, how can i project my screen to projector? im using acer extensa 4620 laptop
<TheSheep> kddi: connect the projector and in terminal type 'xrandr --auto'
<Ahmuck> how does one run a python program?
<Ahmuck> in xubuntu
<Ahmuck> i assume that's what it is, as it ends in .py
<TheSheep> Ahmuck: either set the rights to execute it and just click on it, or open terminal and type 'python programname.py'
<Ahmuck> ok, it's not working and giving an error so i did do the right thing
<Ahmuck> hi TheSheep
<TheSheep> what error did it give?
<Ahmuck> TheSheep: do u do artrage?
<Ahmuck> http://pastebin.com/m266f1ed
<TheSheep> Ahmuck: install python-xml
<jeffkpayne> anyone having lock up issues with xubuntu 8.10 on a Lenovo T61?
<Ahmuck> TheSheep: same error.  i was trying to get gogh to install
<Ahmuck> thought i might see if it was similar to artrage
<law1> hi
<yasvc> how do i set opera to be the system wide preferred browser?
<yasvc> update-alternatives --config x-www-browser is already set to opera
<yasvc> still the deskbar search applet (for example) opens links in firefox
<TheSheep> yasvc: settings->setting manager->preferred applications
<yasvc> TheSheep: that's the first place i set opera to default
<TheSheep> yasvc: it should work for all xubuntu's default applications
<yasvc> i wwonder why it doesn't work for me
<yasvc> maybe i should just uninstall FF?
<yasvc> i might need it sometimes though
<TheSheep> yasvc: wait, isn't deskbar a gnome application?
<TheSheep> yasvc: try setting the default browser in gnome settings
<yasvc> i can't find any gnome settings, i basically have xubuntu with a few gnome packets but nothing else
<TheSheep> you have a .gconf directory?
<yasvc> yes
<TheSheep> hrm, can't find that setting
<yasvc> thunar opens html files in opera..
<yasvc> pidgin opens links in firefox
<TheSheep> pidgin uses gconf for its config...
<yasvc> i have gconftool  but no gconf-editor or such
<TheSheep> you can install it, if you think it'd help
<yasvc> gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http  gives me command = firefox %s
<yasvc> so i think that's what i need to change
<yasvc> well now it's set to opera but it still opens FF
<yasvc> maybe i need to logout?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> gconf was built to update config on the fly
<yasvc> ok, deskbar uses opera now :)
<TheSheep> good news, xfce 4.6 will use yet another config system :)
<yasvc> heh
<yasvc> pidgin still insists on using FF
<dubi> hello
<dubi> can anyone tell me pls how i fix this: i have xubuntu 8.10 but before that i used gnome. now whenever i log in i have to run nautilus to mount my other hdb
<yasvc> ok i realised pidgin has it's own setting for default browser! gahh
<gabkdlly> yasvc: although you probably saw that one of the options is to use the desktop default (which probably should be the default, but perhaps the maintainer has his/her reasons)
<gabkdlly> dubi: hi
<dubi> gabkdlly hello
<gabkdlly> dubi: thunars volume manager SHOULD find attached devices and put a link to them on your desktop.  At least that is the default behavior I am used to.  Although, I just upgraded to intrepid myself, so maybe they have something new in the works
<dubi> maybe i should install that 'volume manager'. i started out with ubuntu intrepid install and sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<dubi> then chose xfce as my default de. after that devices do not automagically mount themselves like they used to in gnome
<gabkdlly> dubi: check (while logged into an xfce session) Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> File Manager -> Advanced
<TheSheep> dubi: go to thunar, preferences, advanced, volume manager
<gabkdlly> doh
<gabkdlly> ah, different path to the same options menu :)
<dubi> so for me to make my other hdds visible i have to run nautilus - hehe yes they are the same
<dubi> Enable Volume Management is checked
<gabkdlly> dubi: are you sure it is not mounted? check by running df in a terminal
<dubi> they are mounted now - because i ran nautilus 4 hours ago. but right after startup they are not automatically mounted
<gabkdlly> dubi: I suppose you could add an entry in /etc/fstab, but someone wiser than I might have a better idea
<dubi> thats a good idea. but ever since intrepid i could not make sense of etc/fstab - what are those UUIDs? This is the first time I saw those
<gabkdlly> wikipedia knows a little about UUID http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UUID
<dubi> thanks gab - i have a last question tho: is it ok for me to use ubuntuguide dapper instructions on intrepid to automatically mount ntfs on boot up?
<gabkdlly> dubi: you can find the UUID of your mounted devices in /proc/mounts
<dubi> sounds scary
<gabkdlly> cat /proc/mounts
<gabkdlly> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<gabkdlly> fstab is pretty standard, so it should be pretty safe to follow those instructions
<gabkdlly> you do make backups, righ?
<gabkdlly> right?
<dubi> well sort of
<dubi> i used to run dropbox and it synchronized my home folder on a server
<dubi> so basically most of my impt files are in a server somewhere
<dubi> i just ahve to remember the password :)
<gabkdlly> you should always ask yourself: can I afford to lose everything I have changed since my last backup?
<dubi> yes
<dubi> no worries :)
<gabkdlly> the smart developers will have their reasons for useing UUID in the fstab, so I suggest you try and follow suit
<dubi> thanks gabkdlly uve been really nice., i ahve to surrender my internets to my sister
<dubi> :)
<dubi> bye
<mac123> hi
<mac123> is it pssible to dd backup the xubuntu partition from inside itself?
<defenceminister> I have switched to using fluxbox in xubuntu
<defenceminister> but now the network manager application (I think) that was in xfce is not started and is not giving me a static IP
<defenceminister> How should I go about having a static ip?
<gabkdlly> defenceminister: I believe you can set everything in /etc/network
<defenceminister> ok, will do
<defenceminister> thanks
<mac123> anyone? :(
<gabkdlly> mac123: hi
<gabkdlly> mac123: it should not be a problem, as long as you put the output on a separate partition
<mac123> hi
<gabkdlly> although, it sounds like you might have more experience with dd than me ;)
<mac123> wont there be some sort of issue with disk activity?
<mac123> oh lol
 * mac123 has very little experince with dd
<gabkdlly> I would not know what to do with a dd created image of my hard drive.  I have used tar for my backups so far.  I don't really care about anything that is not in my home directory
<mac123> i have an encrypted install so an exact backup of the partition is handy cause if any data changes then i cant mount it
<gabkdlly> I am pretty sure that dd will NOT constantly check to see if something has been written to disk, it just does as it is told and copies everything the device has to offer, taking pieces of data as they are on the disk at the time that it passes them.
<mac123> what if a write is occuring as it passes?
<gabkdlly> mac123: that is pretty low level, something the kernel developers and dd programmers should worry about, not the end user.  Although, I would suggest you save and close all important documents before issuing dd
<gabkdlly> I have no clue how you would resurrect the data saved thusly
<mac123> livecd
<gabkdlly> oh, that is a good idea
<gabkdlly> then you should not have any worries
<gabkdlly> you can just leave it unmounted and then there will be no data change on the fly
<mac123> yeah
<mac123> using dcfldd to make the backup that way there on the fly md5
<gabkdlly> what file format are you outputting to?
<mac123> no format just another exact sized partition
<mac123> guess imma hav to brave tryin this hehe
<gabkdlly> would it not be easier set up a RAID, and have it synced for you automatically
 * gabkdlly has no experience setting up a RAID
<mac123> yeah i dont know how
<mac123> but i like to manually backup
<mac123> setup something that works and backup
<gabkdlly> gotcha
<mac123> that way if i mess up the backup didnt get overwritten hehe
<gabkdlly> true, true
<gabkdlly> sbackup promises a lot, you might look into it
<gabkdlly> I have not used it though
<gabkdlly> like I said, I use tar
<gabkdlly> defenceminister: this might be helpful http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-gateway.en.html
<mac123> thx
<tomahowk_> hi guys
<knome> 'lo
<tomahowk_> ive got a problem sharing files from xubuntu to windows vista
<tomahowk_> and i am a totally noob at xubuntu.... so you know :P
<knome> !samve
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samve
<knome> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<tomahowk_> some guys said i should use Nautilus
<knome> that's one option.
<tomahowk_> oh...
<knome> but it's not the best IMHO
<knome> when using xubuntu, because nautilus is quite heavy
<tomahowk_> you see, i can see my linux pc under "network" @ the vista pc, but when i click on it, i only see Printers, not a map
<tomahowk_> oh okay
<knome> see those links ^
<tomahowk_> okay...
<tomahowk_> ill go have a look, when i dont get it, ill get back here (english is not my native language)
<knome> what is?
<tomahowk_> Dutch
<knome> ah ok
<tomahowk_> got my first problem already
<tomahowk_> if i copy this:
<tomahowk_> /servername/sharename  /media/mountname  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<tomahowk_> it says its no directory
<knome> did you change the paths? (/servername/sharename and /media/mountname) ?
<tomahowk_> uhm... no :3
<tomahowk_> to what should i change them?
<knome> the first one is obvious, isn't it?
<knome> /yourwindowsmachine/sharedfolder
<knome> and then any path which exists
<tomahowk_> but, i dont want to see a folder on my windows machine, i want the opposite
<tomahowk_> can't seem to get it working
<knome> uh
<knome> i have to go
<knome> hope someone else will be able to help you
<knome> bye ->
<sinbox> hello there, panels not showing when I boot up today :/
<sinbox> k sorted that
<sinbox> weird though
<Mooch> knome do you know what happened to vidd yesterday
<sinbox> he went to reboot and never reappeared as far as I remember
<Mooch> ah ok my comp disconnected and tried to comeback and it look like he split
 * mac321 put a bomb in his pc -.@
<Mooch> put a bomb in his pc ?
<mac321> you know reboot kaboooom
<mac321> he wont be back
<Mooch> yep dust
<jals> what do i need to install to get wmv files to play in firefox?
<vidd> interesting question....i was wondering the same thing
<ablomen> i think mozilla-mplayer plays wmv's
<ablomen> you could also look at the totem, vlc etc plugins
<vidd> perhaps the gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly would do it for you
<sinbox> I think restricted drivers are in the medibuntu repo or something, I tend to avoid wmv files
<DukeNukem> Enter text here...vidd its me mooch
<vidd> hello
<vidd> how'd the upgrade go?
<vidd> crash and burn?
<vidd> or is it still going (like that energizer bunny)?
<DukeNukem> I haven't done the upgrades yet because I wanted to ask you something
<vidd> ok...ask away
<DukeNukem> well do I need to apply the updates to do the upgrade
<vidd> DukeNukem, yes.....the supported method (less likely to nuke your box) is to completely update your system b4 your upgrade
<vidd> however...if you do NOT do the updates first, and go right to the upgrade, you should be fine....
<DukeNukem> ok so I still gotta download the 329 updates ?
<DukeNukem> ah ok
<vidd> just might need toi do the upgrade recovery
<vidd> DukeNukem, guestion for ya....
<DukeNukem> ok you said something about downloading 8.04 direct without torrents would that take almost as long as torrents
<vidd> if your friend has broadband....why not take your system there and borrow his bandwith?
<DukeNukem> ok go
<DukeNukem> no nic
<vidd> DukeNukem, downloading the iso directly would take much less time then getting it via torrents
<DukeNukem> then I will go ahead and leave running tonight
<vidd> (nic cards are like 10$ these days =\
 * vidd has seen used ones for a dollar
<sinbox> torrents usually come down pretty fast (if you have broadband)
<DukeNukem> not the expense that concernes me but the configuration
<vidd> sinbox, no-one is seeding
<sinbox> no one?
<vidd> DukeNukem, the kernel will auto-detect the nic
<vidd> sinbox, thats what they said
<DukeNukem> oh really even if my mobo is super ancient?
<vidd> yes
<sinbox> 55 seds for xubuntu 8.04
<sinbox> seeds*
<DukeNukem> ok well I may consider that then
<vidd> its not your mobo that needs to detect the nic, but the kernel
<vidd> you have an open pci slot?
<DukeNukem> yeah
<DukeNukem> I got like two
<vidd> then get you any nic off the shelf, plug it in
<DukeNukem> I may need to get another modem mine seems to disconnect at around 7pm
<vidd> the most you might have to do is add 2 lines to your /etc/networking/interfaces file
<DukeNukem> what do u mean
<vidd> DukeNukem, the kernel will auto-detect the nic, and the proper driver will loaded.
<vidd> but the network interfaces file tells the system how to connect to the internet
<DukeNukem> ah ok
<vidd> that may or may not need to be adjusted
<vidd> it is normally writen during install
<vidd> you are using dapper.....
<DukeNukem> so I really don't need to install any software
<DukeNukem> yes
<vidd> no...just edit one file
<vidd> i dont recall if dapper auto-edited the interfaces when new hardware was added
<vidd> 8.10 does, but i dont know about 6.06
<DukeNukem> I was looking at the nic cards the other day and just wasn't sure if my mobo would detect it
<vidd> DukeNukem, if you have a pci slot, then your golden
<DukeNukem> oh yeah two
<vidd> the mobo only has to say "hey...somethings there" in order for the kernel to say"hey...nic card....get to work"
<vidd> =]
<DukeNukem> my mobo is like the dino of mobos
<DukeNukem> 1999
<DukeNukem> compaq presario that had windows 98
<vidd> i have a system from the win3.1 days that runs like a (crippled) champ
<DukeNukem> with the original amd athlon
<vidd> maxed out the ram at 64mb
<DukeNukem> mine maxes at 512mb
<openstep> hi
<openstep> any devs here?
<DukeNukem> my windows pc maxes at 2gb or one
<vidd> openstep, they are at the -devel chanel.....
<vidd> what ya need?
<vidd> openstep, what do you need?
<DukeNukem> vidd what happened to you yesterday did your pc die of horrible death?
<vidd> DukeNukem, when? @ 10pm EST?
<vidd> dcolish, why not just /nick?
<openstep> hi, I am in an urgent need to setup xfce in a away....
<DukeNukem> yeah when I joined with you at the viddandme channel
<openstep> that I setup one user and apply all settings to a bunch of others users
<vidd> DukeNukem, i had to rack out...bed-time....
<DukeNukem> ah ok
<dcolish> vidd: cuz that was another client running at home, now i'm at work
<openstep> I am making an ltsp setup
<DukeNukem> did you check out that website I told you about
<openstep> in a school, where I do not want students to mess with settings
<openstep> any ideas?
<vidd> one moment please....
<vidd> openstep, did you even look https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP#Linux%20Multi-User%20Server%20Configurations?
<DukeNukem> vidd I may download xubuntu 8.04 at home or buy a nic then take it to my friends
<TheSheep> openstep: also google for 'xfce kiosk'
<vidd> openstep, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LockdownHomeDirs tells you EXACTLY what you want to do (lock down the /home directory so the user can't change it)
<vidd> openstep, this is BASIC stuff
<DukeNukem> he is probably a newbie like me
<vidd> DukeNukem, you know how to use google....right?
<DukeNukem> oh yeah
<DukeNukem> ur right basic
<vidd> i found the pages listed after entering "lstp xubuntu howto " in google
<DukeNukem> imagine that
<vidd> first link (after the ads) was the gateway i needed
<DukeNukem> not like modem though what a nightmare
<DukeNukem> *my
<vidd> hehe
<vidd> modems are NOT basic
<vidd> 95% of them are WINModems
<openstep> I found kiosk mode and that is good
<DukeNukem> the install was perfect but modem config its like rocket science
<openstep> altohugh not enough
<vidd> openstep, did you look at the second link i posted?
<openstep> I would like to lock down the xfce config area
<openstep> just a sec
<DukeNukem> brb
<vidd> openstep, the most important set is the editing of the "adduser.conf"
<vidd> that is the template for all new user creations
<openstep> you guys misunderstand me
<openstep> I am talking about restricting xfce interface
<vidd> like what?
<vidd> please....explain to me
<openstep> making a unified desktop, panel (already solved) and so on
<vidd> yeah
<vidd> all of which is auto-set by the adduser.conf file
<openstep> for example deisable right click on desktop would be nice
<openstep> aha, so i should look at the adduser.conf in your opinion
<vidd> you set the adduser.conf file to add "./config" and all your custom settings that are in there, from the storage location you specify
<TheSheep> openstep: you can make the right click show the application menu
<openstep> hm, I will look into it
<vidd> by default, adduser does not create a ./config file. it is created the first time a user logs in....
<TheSheep> modifying the desktop can be disabled by simply removig write access to the directory, I think
<vidd> by having your adduser.conf file write this directory, when the user logs in for the first time, the system uses the existing file, and does not create on
<openstep> I will try it
<openstep> be back soon
<openstep> thx
<DukeNukem> I read u can download xubuntu on a psp
<vidd> DukeNukem, if its got a boot system and storage capacity, you can intall linux on it =]
<TheSheep> but it's not an officilly supported platform
<vidd> *writeable/flashable boot system*
<DukeNukem> I think you can the memory these days is getting bigger I can't keep up look at the Iphone
<vidd> btw openstep your question is NOT a devel question in any way, shape or form
<DukeNukem> I think he split
<DukeNukem> vidd where do you live if you don't mind me asking
<DukeNukem> vidd u still here
<DukeNukem> vidd are you on the politics channel
<DukeNukem> vidd must have left confused
<openstep> back
<vidd> DukeNukem, im back
<DukeNukem> ah ok figured something happened
 * vidd is at work
<DukeNukem> not me I'm off today :)
<natham> hi, whats is the minimun ram requirement for xubuntu?
<DukeNukem> *gonna go make me something to eat be back later*
<natham> anyone please?
<pleia2> natham: see http://xubuntu.org/get
<pleia2> scroll down a little
<vidd> natham, according to http://xubuntu.org/get 64 MB is required with the alt-install cd
<vidd> 192MB is listed as the minimum to run after install....but 256MB is recommended
<wesolek> hello, can anybody help? I can't connect to my machine from anywhere using ssh
<wesolek> I know I don't have some sort of xserver host installed, just don't know what it is exactly
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: do you have a ssh server on the host machine?
<wesolek> odd-rationale, I think this may be the problem
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: ok... have you read the wiki page yet?
<Odd-rationale> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<wesolek> I've just installed my kubuntu, so I don't know if it's there by dafault
<Odd-rationale>  wesolek
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: no the server is not installed by default... for security reasons...
<wesolek> odd-rationale, nope. was trying to find on google, poor result
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: yeah, well, the first link there is pretty good.... and should be enough to get you going...
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: are you planning on doing xforwarding and stuff? or just the shell?
<wesolek> great, thanks! until today I had suse, and it was working fine
<vidd> wesolek, simply installing openssh-server is sufficient anymore
<wesolek> I think xforwarding stuff, odd-rationale
<wesolek> thanks vidd :)
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: then i would advise using nxserver...
<vidd> ssh -X [username]@[hostname] works out-of-the-box
<wesolek> that's what I was using :)
<vidd> wesolek, but you need the server installed on the machine you are trying to remote into first
<wesolek> odd-rationale, I'm not that good in all this linux world, so it'll be better for me to stick with something that I know :)
<wesolek> vidd, I know, that's what I wanted to find out (the exact name of that server)
<wesolek> thanks guys :)
<vidd> wb openstep
<openstep> hi
<vidd> openstep, is your ltsp going ok now?
<openstep> well, now I am not able to test it
<wesolek> ok, ssh to my machine works fine now :) thanks guys. I still have a problem, though, with forwarding windows from another linux/unix machine to my screen. so when I ssh -XC it works fine, but when I try to open a window it says: Cannot open connection to window server: :0 (Server package)
<openstep> I have to wait until tomorrow morning
<openstep> but thanks for asking
<openstep> what I most need is a way to prevent the user access the xfce config menu
<openstep> and apply it to all users
<openstep> and so that the useres will get their preferences from a central place
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: are you trying to attach an already running window to your ssh session?
<wesolek> no, just trying to open a new one on that machine, but so the window actually pops up on my screen
<openstep> vidd: any ideas?
<wesolek> when I had suse, everything was fine, but I can't remember whether it was fixed or worked from the beginning
<vidd> openstep, yes....you follow the instructions on that page i posted b4....
<vidd> you set the ./config folder so that only the admin group has write permissions
<vidd> chmod -Rf 770 /home/[user]/.config
<openstep> aha, that is half solution but will try it
<openstep> thx
<vidd> openstep, it might be 700
<vidd> openstep, belay that....
<vidd> you want the permissions to be read only for the ./config folder
<vidd> you want the entire /home to be 770
<openstep> I would like to make one configuration and then all users to read that
<vidd> openstep, then you do not want linux
<openstep> so anytime I make a change I do not have to do it for all users
<vidd> another option is to make the ./config folder a symbolic link....
<vidd> that MAY do what you want
<openstep> aha, good idea
<TheSheep> http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/latest/ar01s03.html <-- this might help...
<TheSheep> the default global location of .config is /etc/xdg/
<dcolish> wesolek: try ssh -Y
<wesolek> wow, it worked
<vidd> wesolek, are you trying to access the remote machine from a linux machine or a windows machine?
<wesolek> why's that?
<vidd> nvmd then
<wesolek> from kubuntu to linux/unix
<vidd> wesolek, in reference to the -Y fixing your issue.......http://www.oak.homeunix.org/lists/cslug-l/msg02555.html
<wesolek> thanks :)
<wesolek> it works fine now :)
<openstep> thanks all
<openstep> see you
<vidd> edit your server's ssh_config ForwardX11Trusted = Yes
<vidd> then the -Y will no longer be needed
<vidd> (in theory)
<wesolek> now X is working fine :)
<wesolek> but I found another problem
<wesolek> it won't update
<wesolek> I mean kubuntu won't update
<vidd> what do you mean "wont update"?
<wesolek> it gets the list of 62 updates but then it fails to connect to get them
<vidd> on the local machine or the remote machine?
<wesolek> local
<vidd> broadband connection? wired or wireless?
<wesolek> wired, behind a proxy
<vidd> yeah....
<wesolek> I thought I changed the proxy settings
<vidd> your proxy is messing you up
<vidd> the updates show not because its connecting and seeing new updates....
<vidd> it found those updates b4 the proxy
<wesolek> it seems to update the list fine
<wesolek> I mean the bars are running fine, but then when I want to apply, it won't connect
<vidd> if you clear your apt-cache, that will fail too
<vidd> bars?
<wesolek> progress bars
<wesolek> lol
<vidd> what are you using to check for updates?
<wesolek> adept
<wesolek> this icon popped out on it's own
<vidd> ok....i know nothing of how that app works.....
<vidd> but from the command prompt, run "sudo apt-get update"
<wesolek> can it be done from the terminal though?
<wesolek> yeah I did
<wesolek> and it runs fine
<vidd> success?
<vidd> ok...not do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<vidd> *now
<wesolek> it's working now :)
<vidd> it would appear that adept is enept at connecting
<vidd> your proxy is most likely blocking that specific app
<wesolek> I don't understand why
<wesolek> most computers on the uni are linux-based
<vidd> its possible that adept uses a different port?
<wesolek> no clue
<cody-somerville> no
<wesolek> I've just installed my kubuntu
<vidd> cody-somerville, any idea why adept would fail and apt-get would work?
<cody-somerville> no
<wesolek> I did export http_proxy="....."
<wesolek> that how I got to work apt-get
<vidd> wesolek, was adept installed b4 or after the proxy?
<wesolek> adept first, as it came with the installation
<vidd> wesolek, that may also fix up adept
<wesolek> then I exported proxy settings
<wesolek> no, it didn't fix the adept
 * vidd does not know....
<wesolek> lol
 * vidd doesnt use proxies
<wesolek> I don't either (at home)
<wesolek> here unfortunately...
<wesolek> not up to me
<vidd> wesolek, see if this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83401.html
<vidd> wesolek, look at post January 18th, 2007, 05:48 AM
<wesolek> yeah, just in case I also did ftp_proxy
<wesolek> just waiting for the updates to finish and I will run adept again to check
<vidd> wesolek, you will want to get a package to install
<wesolek> brb reboot required
<wesolek> I have one that I can test it on
<wesolek> brb
<vidd> wb
<wesolek> :) ta
<wesolek> it won't even fetch the current package list
<vidd> all well and good?
<wesolek> all except adept
<vidd> did you follow the instructions?
<wesolek> I think I did
<wesolek> is apt.conf = apt.conf.d ???
<vidd> erm....dunno
<wesolek> they refer to that file in the instructions but I don't have that file
<wesolek> just the one with .d
<hraban> Hi, I am running xubuntu 8.10 on a small eee-pc-like laptop. I installed it on a USB key (hdd is broken) but yesterday I pulled it out by accident before the shutdown-sequence was completed
<hraban> today, for the first time ever, apt-get install segfaults :/
<hraban> also, when I logged in to  xfce, it gave me a warning about the configuration file of the power manager being corrupted (I do not exactly recall what the error message was)
<hraban> aside from that, everything seems fine for now... what is the recommended way to check if the (file) system is OK?
<dcolish> hraban: e2fsck
<anubis> Anyone ever DJ with Linux?
<djbushdio> no, but i hear bpmdj is good
<hraban> dcolish, ah, poo, it's the root filesystem. can I somehow tell it to load some necessary tools into RAM at the next boot, unmount, and start checking?
<djbushdio> http://bpmdj.yellowcouch.org/index.html
<hraban> (thanks for the suggestion by the way)
<dcolish> hraban: you'll need a recovery disk
<hraban> dcolish, ok, I'll put it in the laptop of a friend of mine and check it there
<hraban> (I don't have an extra USB key available that's why... :P)
<hraban> thanks!
<hraban> Hmm, I ran the checks but it did not change anything.
<hraban> it did find and fix some problems with the disk, but apt-get is still segfaulting.. should I try to reinstall it, perhaps?
<vidd> hraban, does this system have the /home on a seperate partition?
<hraban> yes
<hraban> on a SD card
<vidd> if apt-get is segfaulting, you have some serious issues
<hraban> ok.. so where do I start? :P
<vidd> well....i want to clarify.....
<vidd> from what i've seen, you have a dead hard drive, and you installed xubuntu on a usb key
<vidd> right?
<hraban> yes
<hraban> it worked beautifully, until I pulled out the USB key during shut down
<vidd> ok...when you installed xubuntu on that usb key, you set up one partition for / and an other partition for /home?
<hraban> I probably should not have done that.. :)
<hraban> ehmmm no, because the installer did not detect the SD card
<vidd> (this is not the standard install method)
<hraban> I edited fstab manually later
<vidd> o...k....
<hraban> why?
<vidd> well....if you are dealing with a fragged system, it is sometimes easier to install clean'
<hraban> it was not fragged when I was installing xubuntu
<hraban> besides, the seperate /home partition has been working fine for almost a week now...
<hraban> the hard drive itself is dead but that is disabled in the BIOS
<hraban> as far as xubuntu (or any other OS, for that manner) knows, it does not even exist.
<vidd> if you are installing "clean" and your /home is on a seperate partition, you set the /partition to format and the /home to say as is, and your (pretty much) set
<hraban> I don't understand what you mean
<vidd> hraban, your /partition is fragged
<hraban> right I understand what you mean now
<hraban> but no need to worry about the contents of /home, there is nothing of value here
<vidd> you might spend hours or days finding and fixing the tiny pieces of proken apps before its up at 100%....
<hraban> well, I thought it would be an educating task :)
<vidd> or, you format and install clean all the apps in an hour or less
<hraban> but if it is as hard as you say it is...
<vidd> hraban, it might JUST be apt-get
<hraban> vidd, true, true
<vidd> (you know....the key app for fixing broken programs)
<hraban> actually, not even true, because I already know pretty much for sure more of the system is fubar
<vidd> hraban, so....an hour of cure? or 3 days of diagnostics, testing and (maybe) cure?
<hraban> because all of a sudden the battery monitor, too, does not work anymore
<vidd> =]\
<hraban> heheh, when you put it like that... ;)
<hraban> alright, bbiab I guess :P
<hraban> thanks
<hraban> bye.
<deus_> Ok, this is fucked upo, i usually fix the "apic error on cpu1" error by disabling apic in the bootloader
<deus_> but now in intrepid i get thrown into busybox and cant boot properly
<deus_> why cant i boot without apic
<deus_> ?
<vidd> deus_, did you install using the alt-cd with the "apic=off" setting?
<vidd> or was this an upgrade?
<deus_> installed trough the alt-cd but i did not use the apic=off settings
<vidd> deus_, can you get into the grub menu to edit the start command?
<deus_> setting to noapic
<deus_> i did that
<deus_> i get thrown into busybox, i cant boot
<vidd> try apic=off
<deus_> no
<deus_> will try it next time i crash
<vidd> deus_, do you have more then one kernel choice?
<deus_> no
<likemindead> Hello, all.
<likemindead> :-\
<knome> likemindead, .
<likemindead> I'm embarassed to say, this is the first time I've ever used IRC.
<knome> it's ok. we all have to start somewhere
<likemindead> True.
<likemindead> I've been slowly converting members of my LUG to Xfce. ;)
<knome> sounds good.
<rshakin> 'hehe i use irc from my cara :)
<knome> don't drink and irc
<knome> eh i mean
<knome> drive and irc :P
<rshakin> hehe i am not driving yet
<rshakin> we actually use it to communicate between trucks
<knome> zomg
<rshakin> runing zubuntu on my laptop in the truck too using verizon wireless to acess the internet
<rshakin> pretty nice set up
<knome> zubuntu?
<rshakin> xubuntu
<knome> ;)
<rshakin> it's pretty cool i acgtually love ti
<knome> good to hear.
<rshakin> i am surprised how this is worked out of he box
<rshakin> did not get any errors or nothing
<knome> great to hear also
<rshakin> now i just need to get some more progs on it to keep me entartained
<knome> do you need assistance?
<rshakin> naah i just havent found good games
<knome> torcs, wesnoth?
#xubuntu 2008-11-25
<R1cochet> rshakin: did u dl the xubuntu-restricted pack?
<R1cochet> supplies all the plugins u need like flash..........
<rshakin> yeah
<rshakin> i have it in the repo
<rshakin> sorry driving
<R1cochet> No Problem man :)
<R1cochet> be carefull
<rshakin> yeah something about drivng on the freeway at 75 and typing sounds like a bad idea
<rshakin> shit gas is 199 here... very nice
<knome> $?
<R1cochet> where?
<rshakin> so cal
<rshakin> orange county
<R1cochet> i think he means $1.99
<R1cochet> Laughing My Ass Off im in long beach
<knome> i beat you both
<knome> i'm in finland
<R1cochet> read in the paper other day place in pasadena sells gas at 1.7?
<R1cochet> nice man love finish women, was in europe last year and met some really cool fins
<knome> i also love a finnish woman ;)
<R1cochet> rshakin: if u want to get ur screensaver to work u have to add "gnome-screensaver" to auto started apps :)
<djbushdio> i use xscreensaver
<djbushdio> oh yeah
<Nikke> Hey when i activate compiz in xubuntu my panel get this opacity? Can i disable that?
<R1cochet> check compiz channel
<R1cochet> weird i use compiz and dont have that problem
<hraban> hi, it's me again
<hraban> I reinstalled xubuntu, 8.04 this time
<Nikke> R1cochet, really?
<hraban> but I didn't manage to install grub
<hraban> it failed during installation :/ I installed it through another computer but I have no idea what commands I should give it to load the kernel properly
<R1cochet> Nikke: yea no issue at all. weird i used compiz on 8.04 and 8.10 and never that issue.
<Nikke> R1cochet, when i put my mouse over the panel i get full opacity
<hraban> I got as far as loading the kernel properly but it panics, complaining the root= option is not good. iirc the installer said to give root=/dev/sda1 but that doesn't work >.<
<Nikke> but when i move the mouse away from the panel it gets a opacity
<R1cochet> Nikke: i dunno man, check #compiz-fusion
<Nikke> R1cochet, okey, thanks anyway
<Nikke> R1cochet, i found it now
<Nikke> some settings
<Nikke> i havent seen in 8.04
<hraban> how can I restore what would initially have been the menu.lst?
<Nikke> R1cochet, can i remove ubuntu in xubuntu??
<Nikke> i think i can but forgatt the link
<knome> !purexfce | Nikke
<ubottu> Nikke: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Nikke> knome, thaanks
<NotADJ> Xubuntu install taking a long trime
<p42g> good eve,anyone have any probs lately with any new updates?
<p42g> starting this morn my system has been restarting itself
<knome> NotADJ, how much RAM do you have?
<NotADJ> 160 :P
<p42g> im wondering if this is a update isue or pos my system is reading my cpu temp as high?
<knome> p42g, sounds weird. can you try to run an older kernel and see if the problems disappear?
<NotADJ> Alternate
<knome> p42g, cpu temp or memory errors are also possible.
<p42g> im not sure what updates i put in yesterday
<NotADJ> I think it is the CD drive.
<NotADJ> Slow
<p42g> memory errors?
<knome> NotADJ, that's quite little. it might be the ram
<NotADJ> Possibly.
<knome> p42g, yes... errors in the physical memory usually lead to random boots.
<NotADJ> 3% now!
<NotADJ> :D
<p42g> posisibly one of my sticks is having issues?
<knome> NotADJ, good luck. running it might be a little helll
<p42g> ok ill have to try and remove one at a time and see if it helps
<knome> p42g, yes, possibly. you can run a memcheck from a live cd
<NotADJ> Maybe :D
<p42g> oh ok ill try that first and see what it comes up
<NotADJ> 4%
<knome> p42g, it might take quite long, but is worth it, imho...
<p42g> thanks for ur time
<knome> np.
<NotADJ> 4++
<NotADJ> 5++
<NotADJ> :P
<knome> ok you can stop flooding
<NotADJ> No problem!
<NotADJ> !flood > NotADJ
<ubottu> NotADJ, please see my private message
<NotADJ> That was stupid, /me stops.
<s1amson> 'lo
<knome> hello.
<s1amson> hi knome
<s1amson> know of anyone thats got xmms::remote to install?
<s1amson> or bundle::xmms
<knome> not really. do you have problems installing? can you find it in the repos?
<s1amson> nope and ive googled since last night
<s1amson> keep getting this error (the skinny version) /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXxf86dga
<kai> I been trying to work around this problem, is there anyway to get files of 4gb on Xubuntu?
<s1amson> then it goes on to tell me:   /usr/bin/make -- NOT OK
<s1amson> make is installed propperly however or i wouldnt have got this far
<knome> s1amson, are you sure it's not a problem with the perl lib?
<s1amson> knome, its possible but i have installed bundle::cpan
<s1amson> havent had any other cpan errors
<knome> kai, hmm? sure?
<kai> knome,  what do I need to do?
<s1amson> knome, think it may be the makefile.pl thats bad?
<knome> kai, for me it works ootb
<knome> s1amson, i have no idea :)
<s1amson> thx anyway.
<knome> np.
<s1amson> kai, what fs are you using?
<knome> at least i got the same error
<kai> ext3
<s1amson> google.com/linux ext3 4gb?
<s1amson> ive had no problems with it either
<s1amson> i use reiserfs though
<kai> hold on lemme check
<NotADJ> Stuck on 6%
<s1amson> speaking of reiser... didnt his wife turn up dead some time ago?
<kai> its been a while since I had to do anything with it
<knome> s1amson, #xubuntu-offtopic ;)
<NotADJ> s1amson: Why is Reiser >
<s1amson> sorry, it was a /. from a while back. just crossed my mind, i can google :]
<s1amson> NotADJ, im not sure that it is.
<dcolish> you guys dont read wired do you?
<s1amson> ive just never had a problem with file size while using it
<s1amson> dcolish, when ive read everything else at barnes & noble. which is a rare occasion. ours still gets 2600
<kai> knome, when I use fdisk it just says linux
<kai> So im not 100% sure
<NotADJ> knome: Would the install be faster if I were to connect it to a Network?
<knome> NotADJ, suppose not.
<dcolish> s1amson: well there was an article about reiser in wired a year ago
<NotADJ> knome: If it is CD only, does it rely more on the CD?
<s1amson> dcolish, i think knome would prefer we take that to query
<knome> dcolish, s1amson: #xubuntu-offtopic is a fine place for that :)
<s1amson> knome, i got that covered, thx :P
<knome> hehe
<knome> it's not query ;)
<s1amson> what client? /query knome works just fine in xchat
<s1amson> or was that an invite to join another channel
<knome> s1amson, /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<s1amson> apparently so
<kai> knome, so you dint have this problem, this sucks. I can't d/l any blu-ray disk or anything
<s1amson> if 4gb limit you'd have a hard time downloading a linux dvd too.
<knome> kai, i haven't heard it would be impossible. sorry.
<kai> its odd and frustrating at the same time, what command what I use to actually see the partition type of my devices
<kai> Fdisk doesn't tell me
<s1amson> kai, you can always try to back up what you have (just incase) and use gparted to convert/reformat the partition
<kai> what what I reformat as then?
<s1amson> fdisk is a windows tool innit?
<kai> no, its a linux tool
<s1amson> i wouldnt expect it to tell you much
<knome> kai, 'mount' shows the fs types.
<kai> ha, good idea
<s1amson> fdisk was in my old school dos
<kai> yea its ext3
<s1amson> just assumed it was a winders thing
<kai> So I should user resier and I woudn't have this problem
<s1amson> kai, i cant promise that you wont, but i dont have that issue with reiser
<kai> whats the diffrence between the 2?
<s1amson> im pretty sure that a buddy of mine used ext3 for his /home and hes never complained
<s1amson> kai, thats way above my head. i have no clue how a file system works
<s1amson> nor do i know anyone that does tbh
<knome> ok, it's 3:18am here, so good night everybody
<s1amson> night
<R1cochet> night knome
<kai> s1amson, its cool Thanx tho
<Mooc1> Hello I need some seeders for the 8.04 xubuntu torrent i386
<Mooc1> can anyone seed the torrent please so I can upgrade?
<s1amson> i downloaded from the webby, took 15 minutes.
<R1cochet> umm why dont u upgrade to 8.10?
<deus_> vid
<deus_> vidd
<deus_> gah
<deus_> the apic=off isnt working
<deus_> its still crashing
<deus_> gah
<NotADJ> Install Failed
<NotADJ> :(
<s1amson> NotADJ, define failed (sorry im catching up)
<s1amson> asking cause i have a sata 2
<s1amson> i had to switch bios to legacy mode
<NotADJ> s1amson: Red Screen during configure and install software
<s1amson> didnt have that issue :\ sry i cant help
<NotADJ> Sure :D
<NotADJ> During 6%
 * NotADJ looks for integrity problem.
<s1amson> try burning the disk slower...?
 * NotADJ will se if there is one in a minute
<NotADJ> 46% done with check, 0 errors :/
<hallyn> testing the xubuntu livecd under kvm (xubuntu 8.10), it appears to hang on squashfs with 256M, while it boots fine with 512M
<scribawf> need some advice on how to locate/install & run minicom any help?
<NotADJ> Incognito <3
<NotADJ> Still Slow :(
<The-Kernel> huh?
<NotADJ> 6% -- uuid-runtime
<NotADJ> FOUND IT!
<NotADJ> uuid-runtime - Corrupt, but integrity was fine....
<NotADJ> Hmm
<NotADJ> Will have to try again tomorrow.
<NotADJ> md5sum on iso is fine
<NotADJ> Will try tomorrow,
<Malder> Can someone help me, I'm trying to figure out how to turn on file and print sharing
<likemindead> Probably best to go with Samba.
<likemindead> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Malder> thanks
<likemindead> No problem. The documentation is very thorough.
<likemindead> Real quiet in here....
<R1cochet> HELLO! likemindead
<likemindead> How goes it?
<R1cochet> not bad, just looking for new emerald themes
<R1cochet> in terminal how do i navigate to a directory with spaces in the name?
<R1cochet> like cd /home/myname/desktop themes
<Odd-rationale> R1cochet: cd ~/desktop\ themes
<Odd-rationale> or just use tab :P
<R1cochet> Odd-rationale: thank you so much
<Odd-rationale> np
<R1cochet> ahhh tab completion i love it
<R1cochet> u the man
<Odd-rationale> another solution is "mv desktop\ themes desktop_themes"
<R1cochet> i too many folders with spaces to start doing that :)
<R1cochet> i have*
<Odd-rationale> (yeah, me too... :P )
<R1cochet> ße ßack £ater
<Morpho> hi all, need help ...
<Morpho> someone willing ?
<Morpho> the point is, i cant get GDM starting.
<Morpho> toc toc
<jxander> hi there... i just installed xfce and pulse audio doesn't start automatically. in gnome, after i login, padevchooser is connected. In xfce i always have to type pulseaudio -D for it to work. any ideas?
<ablomen> jxander, settings => settings manager => autostarted apps :)
<killerbyte> hello everybody
<jxander> ablomen, doesn't pulseaudio need some more sophisticated startup? :P
<jxander> well... thanks ablomen :)
<killerbyte> i had this problem before but i cant remember how to fix it
<killerbyte> you guys helped me before
<killerbyte> my xfce4 panel wont stay put
<killerbyte> i have to enter xfce4-panel in terminal for it to appear
<killerbyte> and i have to keep terminal running
<killerbyte> can you please tell me how to get it to stay with terminal closed?
<killerbyte> thanks very much
<jarnos> killerbyte: Alt-F2
<killerbyte> very good
<killerbyte> jarnos, i hope that stays after next reboot
<killerbyte> thanks though
<jarnos> killerbyte: You are welcome. Do you often loose xfce4-panel? Which release are you using?
<killerbyte> intrepid
<killerbyte> just happened once before
<jarnos> killerbyte: It happened to me too today as I installed Intrepid.
<killerbyte> unlucky
<jarnos> killerbyte: my short report about it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/301995
<killerbyte> jarnos, interesting
<killerbyte> i g2g
<killerbyte> bye
<jarnos> What are the keybindings to use in xfce4-terminal to copy-paste text?
<jarnos> I made a package list named pl in file and then applied "cat pl | xargs sudo apt-get --assume-yes --force-yes install".
<dcolish> jarnos: how'd that work out for you?
<jarnos> Problem is that there was sun-java6-bin included in the list and the execution is paused in license screen.
<soren> Mind you, there are some gotchas there. If any of the packages in "pl" asks for anything, it gets its response from the same filedescriptor.
<jarnos> I hope I don't have to download the packages again since it took long time.
<soren> jarnos: You won't. That packages will still be there, if you didn't "apt-get clean".
<jarnos> How should I quit the paused command?
<soren> ctrl-c.
<jarnos> soren: Is there a better way to install packages from a list in a file so that it is more interactive?
<soren> jarnos: Yes.
<soren> while read pkg
<soren> do
<soren> echo $pkg install
<soren> done < pl | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<soren> sudo dselect install
<jarnos> soren: I lost cursor by ctrl-c
<soren> I'm sure you'll manage without it.
<jarnos> soren: No. I start a new terminal window/tab
<soren> Heh. Ok.
<jarnos> soren: Shame dselect is not included in default installation, if it is the way to do the job.
<jarnos> soren: I can't even install it.
<jarnos> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jarnos> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<soren> jarnos: Your old apt-get is still running.
<soren> Kill it.
<jarnos> soren: I tried by gnome-system-monitor, but it seem gnome-system-monitor killed itself instead :(
<soren> I'm kind of busy right now. I'm sure someone else can explain how to kill a process.
<jarnos> soren: kill -9?
<soren> Don't ever kill -9 anything before you've at least tried kill -15 and kill -2 first.
<jarnos> soren: Thanks for the advice.
<jarnos> I have apt-get, dpkg, frontend, preinst, whiptail running. I guess they are all there for the original command.
<jarnos> I hope I don't mess up package management bad time if I kill all those.
<soren> If you don't kill -9 anything, it should all handle it somewhat gracefully.
<jarnos> soren: The other kills don't work for "apt-get": "bash: kill: (8035) - Operation not permitted"; I did not try to kill the other processes.
<soren> You need to "sudo kill"
<soren> apt-get runs as root.
<soren> (so does dpkg, whiptail, etc. etc., by the way)
<jarnos> soren: Thanks. Killing apt-get killed the others at once.
<soren> Indeed
<jarnos> soren: I have to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<soren> That would be a good start.
<soren> Instead of dselect, you could also:
<soren> sudo apt-get install `cat pl`
<jarnos> soren: great, but does pl has to be a single row list?
<soren> No.
<jarnos> soren: First time I use `- character.
<jarnos> soren: I suppose it has different meaning thant ' or "
<soren> Yes.
<jarnos> soren: thanks, it worked fine with the apt-get command. (I used it to "reinstall" some packages after upgrade to 8.10.)
<jarnos> My xorg.conf is empty after 8.10 installation.
<vinnl> jarnos, it's supposed to be empty :)
<Conmiro> I need help
<jarnos> vinnl: So can you change "Virtual" setting elsewhere to enable extended desktop?
<vinnl> jarnos, extended desktop? You mean with multiple desktops?
<vinnl> Conmiro, with what?
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> I am trying to set up my os as a server
<Conmiro> Ive done it with my windows xp using xampp
<Conmiro> but when I try to go to my IP with ummmm Xubuntu, It won't load
<Conmiro> localhost works fine though
<vinnl> Conmiro, are you using XAMPP or the official Apache, PHP and MySQL packages?
<Conmiro> i downloaded xampp
<Conmiro> it came with all that
<Conmiro> Im on xp os right now
<vinnl> I'd recommend using the official installation (which is also easy to install)
<jarnos> vinnl: I mean e.g. "xrandr --output VGA --above LVDS"
<Conmiro> where is that
<vinnl> Also, there's a special server edition of Ubuntu
<Conmiro> oh
<Conmiro> I need that instead?
<Conmiro> Well, ive tried server edition and I got installed, But when Booting, I got pae error
<Conmiro> said my cpu does not have pae
<Conmiro> Anyway around this?
<vinnl> Conmiro, if you open Synaptic Package Manager, you can select "Mark Packages by Task" in the Edit menu, from where you can select "LAMP Server" that will install all the required stuff
<Conmiro> uhh
<Conmiro> in xubuntu?
<vinnl> jarnos, sorry, doesn't mean anything to me :(
<Conmiro> SHould I get on xubuntu?
<vinnl> Conmiro, yep
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> wait ehre k?
<vinnl> Sure
<vinnl> Though,
<jarnos> vinnl: I mean a desktop that continues from one display to another.
<jarnos> vinnl: Currently the command gives (provided both outputs are on): xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1360x1360 (desired size 1280x1568)
<vinnl> jarnos, I'm only using one screen myself... All I know is that it's normal that xorg.conf is empty with the new version and that most stuff is supposed to be autoconfigured now
<dcolish> jarnos: you need to set your screen size in your xorg
<jarnos> dcolish: ok.
<jarnos> I read somewhere that "InputDevice" sections are omitted. But I had a hack there for 8.04 for keyboard: "Option          "XkbOptions"    "nbsp:none"  # Makes all space-like normal whitespace"
<jarnos> How do you do it in 8.10?
<dcolish> jarnos: same way you'd do it in 8.04. you have screen section that you have to define the max size you want
<jarnos> dcolish: I mean the keyboard thing.
<dcolish> jarnos: you'll need to look at fdi files in the ubuntu wiki
<jarnos> dcolish: fdi?
<dcolish> just google it
<Conmiro> Enter text here...sorry
<Conmiro> I installed all 4 suggestions cause I didint think it was working
<Conmiro> I didint know had to restart browser
<Conmiro> vinnl?
<vinnl> Conmiro, ?
<Conmiro> yes
<Conmiro> Im on xubuntu now
<vinnl> Which 4 suggestions?
<Conmiro> plugins
<Conmiro> to install
<Conmiro> had to install java
<dfgrsdrsg> hey, anyone here using an external RAID 1 harddisk? can this raid(controller?) run ext3?
<Conmiro> Am I the only one that sees the watermake on the chat screen?????
<Conmiro> try looking at the screen from a angle
<vinnl> Conmiro, which application are you using?
<Conmiro> firefox
<vinnl> For chat?
<Conmiro> fifrefox
<Conmiro> oh
<Conmiro> java 6
<vinnl> Java is not a chat application
<Conmiro> idk
<Conmiro> :(
<Conmiro> gogloom.com irc
<Conmiro> is that what u mean?
<vinnl> Probably
<vinnl> Then that site is to blame
<jxander> how do i browse the local network in xfce?
<Conmiro> lol
<Conmiro> localhost
<Conmiro> enter that in browser
<Conmiro> if you want other people to be able to access it, stick with me and vinnl
<Conmiro> oh
<Conmiro> vinnl
<vinnl> jxander, you mean with Samba? I have no experience with that, but Google helps, or so I've heard
<Conmiro> is there a way to get more than 2 workspaces?
<jxander> yeah... samba
<jarnos> Now I can't even quit xubuntu: "Quitting the session requires that Xfce's session manager (xfce4-session) is running, but it was not detected.  Please quit Xfce via another means." xfce4-session is running anyway. BTW: This happened earlier today so I had to start xfce4-panel again by Alt-F2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/301995
<Conmiro> o.o
<Conmiro> try system montiro to manually shut down
<vinnl> Conmiro, try "Workspaces and margins" from the Settings Manager
<Conmiro> kk
<Conmiro> thanks
<Conmiro> omg freakin awesome
<Conmiro> glad I made my swap space 4gb!!!!
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> now
<Conmiro> for my earlier question
<Conmiro> How I make localhost public
<jarnos> Conmiro: How do you shut down by System Monitor?
<Conmiro> i opened synpaptic packagemanager
<Conmiro> look for it and press terminate
<Conmiro> or kill process
<vinnl> jarnos, System Monitor is not for shutting down
<Conmiro> oh I think hes talking about shutting down a program
<vinnl> ^.^
<Conmiro> Thats what i though
<Conmiro> t
<Conmiro> vinnl
<Conmiro> what package I install?
<vinnl> Conmiro, in the edit menu, select "Mark Packages by Task"
<vinnl> Then select "LAMP Server"
<Conmiro> ok
<dfgrsdrsg> anyone having experiences using ntfs-3g ? if so, good or bad?
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> installing
<vinnl> dfgrsdrsg, I've heard good things about it :P
<dfgrsdrsg> oh thanks :)
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> i think i installed
<Conmiro> now what
<Conmiro> wwait
<Conmiro> 19 packages?
<Conmiro> i only selected one
<Conmiro> whats going on
<vinnl> Conmiro, those are Apache, PHP, etc
<Conmiro> oh ok
<Conmiro> should i delete my existing xampp files?
<Conmiro> its not giving me the option too.....
<Conmiro> :(
<Conmiro> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<vinnl> Conmiro, well, it shouldn't be running, I suppose
<Conmiro> whats sudo command to delete?
<vinnl> Conmiro, this is probably also useful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<vinnl> I don't know, you installed it
<Conmiro> :(
<Conmiro> its fine
<vinnl> Did you even need to install XAMPP? I didn't think so
<Conmiro> il just continue with installation
<Conmiro> idk
<Conmiro> downloading package files and then installing :d
<Conmiro> is xubuntu a good os to be running as a server?
<Conmiro> is it fast and effecient?
<Conmiro> vinnl can you help me with remote desktop feature?
<vinnl> Conmiro, sorry :(
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> for what
<vinnl> The remote desktop
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> How I increase download speed? its only at 100kbps I usually get around 500kbps... And im supposed to get 11mbps....
<Conmiro> now its at 80kbps
<Conmiro> lol my friend said swap space is good for hiding stuff from parents
<Conmiro> lol
<Conmiro> vinnl?
<Conmiro> How I fix montitor display?
<Conmiro> I have a extended montior I use as a primary connected to my latop
<Conmiro> and it cuts off the recycle bin at left bottom
<vinnl> Perhaps you need to adjust your monitor settings with the buttons on it?
<Conmiro> yea
<Conmiro> it cant zoom out
<vinnl> No but perhaps it's under your monitor's edge or something, so you could pan or scale it
<Conmiro> found it
<vinnl> Oh good
<Conmiro> display manager
<Conmiro> :D
<vinnl> \o/
<Conmiro> ?
<Conmiro> weve got a problem
<Conmiro> my taskbar is gone
<vinnl> Press Alt+F2, then run "xfce4-panel"
<Conmiro> back
<Conmiro> NEVER EDIT MONTIOR SETTINGS
<Conmiro> lol it screwed up
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> i finished installing stuff
<Conmiro> now what
<vinnl> :P
<vinnl> Now you should be able to browse localhost and see "It works!" (you might have to restart first)
<vinnl> Oh wait, "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start" should work as well if it's not started yet
<Conmiro> ive always been able to browse localhost.....
<vinnl> Conmiro, yes, but now you can do it using properly installed software
<Conmiro> I need other people to be able to access it
<Conmiro> ok.
<Conmiro> screen popped up saying "IT works!"
<Conmiro> where is home dir at
<vinnl> Conmiro, you mean where you place a website's files? In /var/www/
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> how can other people access it
<vinnl> I'd check the link above for that
<vinnl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Conmiro> will u stay here incase?
<vinnl> Yeah but I don't actually have experience making this public
<vinnl> But someone else here probably has :)
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> bind-address           = 192.168.1.2
<Conmiro> some command
<Conmiro> help
<Conmiro> HELP
<Conmiro> it says I dont have access to certain files
<Conmiro> IM A ADMIN!!!
<knome> please calm down
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> can u help me?
<soren> You haven't asked a question.
<soren> We can't help people without questions.
<Conmiro> yes
<vinnl> Conmiro, by the way, why do you want other people to access it?
<Conmiro> How do I get access to ALL files?
<Conmiro> yes
<Conmiro> im running a website
<Conmiro> off of my computer
<vinnl> I'm not sure if that's wise
<Conmiro> it is
<Conmiro> Ive done is using windows xp
<Conmiro> it works great
<Conmiro> trust me
<vinnl> Yeah it works, but is it safe?
<dcolish> Conmiro: get a virtual slice
<Conmiro> What u mean
<Conmiro> it is safe
<vinnl> Well, you *are* giving other people access to your machine, and if you don't know exactly how it works...
<Conmiro> no
<Conmiro> they only have access to that directory
<Conmiro> well?
<Conmiro> guys?
<Conmiro> virtual slice?
<Conmiro> just now saw that
<Conmiro> Enter text herwhats e...
<Conmiro> whats virtual slice
<Conmiro> ?
<dcolish> linode.net, slicehost.com, etc, etc
<dcolish> its a vm instance that you own.
<Conmiro> virtual machine?
<Conmiro> is it easy?
<Conmiro> will it work on xubuntu?
<dcolish> Conmiro: either way you should read up on firewalls if you're hosting your own public apache server
<Conmiro> ive got a few
<Conmiro> my router cost $100, its very good
<Conmiro> wireless n with extreme firewall
<dcolish> hehe :)
<Conmiro> ?
<Conmiro> compatible speeds of up to 350mbps wireless
<knome> my router cost >100¤ and it sucks
<Conmiro> 1000mbps wired
<Conmiro> ok.
<Conmiro> Mabey ur network card doesint support its full power.....
<knome> it does and the router is good and works as needed
<knome> but still it sucks
<Conmiro> ok.....
<Conmiro> antway
<Conmiro> dcolish
<dcolish> this has almost nothing to do with the topic so i'll be brief. you should not host a production site out of your house unless you can support 4-5 9's
<knome> and your 100 buck router isn't any better if you don't know how to use it properly
<Conmiro> I do
<Conmiro> Im smart
<Conmiro> set on mutli channel
<Conmiro> and set to wireless g mode, cause my computer doesint support N sadly....
<Conmiro> getting N card soon
<Conmiro> Anyway back on topic
<Conmiro> 4-5 9s?
<Conmiro> excuse me?
<Conmiro> Just let me do what im doing and please help me
<Conmiro> I accept the dangers and w/e stuff....
<Conmiro> Iv'e aready done it on my windows xp os
<Conmiro> but i wana use xubuntu because It's faster.
<dcolish> Conmiro: you want me to tell that you're planning something smart, I wont. Besides for apache hosting xubuntu is not the ideal distro
<Conmiro> .....
<Conmiro> You know what?
<Conmiro> Are you saying its better to run it off of windows xp as I was?
<Conmiro> dcolish how old do you think I am?
<Conmiro> Hi Ahmuck
<dcolish> Conmiro: certainly not, but why not use something without an xserver?
<Conmiro> like what?
<dcolish> ubuntu server
<Conmiro> my computer won't boot that
<Conmiro> said I don't have pae on my cpu
<Conmiro> I've aready tried to install it, but fails at boot
<Conmiro> So I deleted..
<Conmiro> does xubuntu have a partion cp?
<Conmiro> I need to shrink my xubuntu install partition if I'm gonna re-attempt ubuntu server if you have a way to fix the pae error.
<Conmiro> You got a way to fix the error?
<Conmiro> hi anubis
<anubis> Hi
<anubis> Can someone help me with a sound driver issue with winamp ?
<Conmiro> winamp?
<Conmiro> Sorry, I can't
<vinnl> anubis, Winamp on Xubuntu? Does that run?
<knome> anubis, do you mean xmms?
<Conmiro> I didin't think it did....
<knome> hi vinnl o/
<Conmiro> vinnl
<vinnl> Hey knome  :)
<Conmiro> pls help me
<Conmiro> dcolish left I think
<vinnl> Conmiro, sorry, I've said all I know :(
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> how u pming people?
<Conmiro> ive attempted the private command but its not working
<anubis> Winamp does run well on Xubuntu
<jxander> i've got a dual-head setup with my laptop lcd and an external lcd. i really love how xubuntu handles the two screens, except i don't know how to change from one screen to the other from the keyboard without using the mouse. how could i do this? also, where do i set keyboard shortcuts to multimedia keys on my laptop to be able to control the media player?
<knome> Conmiro, pinging isn't really polite
<vinnl> Conmiro, type /msg <nick>
<Conmiro> pinging??
<Conmiro> I havent pinged one person today
<knome> aha pming...
<knome> k
<knome> sorry for my misreading
<anubis> I can't get any sound out of it.
<Conmiro> hmmm
<knome> jxander, for the multimedia keys go to settings manager -> keyboard -> tab shortcuts
<Conmiro> why isint pinging polite?
<Conmiro> just wondering...
<jxander> knome, thanks... any ideas for the screen switching?
<knome> jxander, not really. i needed that myself but haven't had time to look out for the answer.
<knome> jxander, give me a few minutes and i'll try to google
<Conmiro> Can anyone help me with "Ubuntu Server" Install?
<knome> Conmiro, try #ubuntu
<vinnl> Or #ubuntu-server
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> join
<Conmiro> oops
<jxander> knome, hope you'll have greater luck
<Conmiro> is there live cd for ubuntu server?
<knome> jxander, http://www.ishiboo.com/~nirva/Projects/xwarppointer/
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> my server seems to be down.....
<jxander> knome, so... command to move the cursor from one to another, right?
<jxander> cool
<jxander> thanks
<knome> jxander, you can move the cursor with that app, yes
<knome> jxander, but it needs a bit tweaking
<Conmiro> I cant load my server
<Conmiro> thats wierd
<jxander> knome, do you happen to know what handles the multimedia shortcuts in gnome and if there is an alternative for xfce... i see that i need to give a command for the associated play, pause shortcuts. is dbus the answer?
<knome> gnome? not really.
<jxander> i mean, could i do that with dbus?
<knome> i don't know. sorry
<jxander> np
<jxander> :D
<vinnl> I believe something like that recently came up in some mailnglist or another
<jxander> is there a samba browser? i've installed the sharing part i think, but i don't know what package i need to be able to browse others... :-s
<vinnl> OK never minder that, that was something else
<vinnl> Off the top of my head, I've read about PyNeighbourhood
<vinnl> (Or PyNeighborhood, I don't know)
<jxander> sounds sambaish... thanks :)
<jarnos> Fonts are odd-sized now in 8.10, Volume control is gone.
<jxander> volume control? what do you mean?
<jarnos> jxander: a panel item.
<knome> jxander, did you get the xwarppointer working?
<jxander> still battling with samba :(... xwarppointer is coming up next...
<jxander> jarnos, btw, is there something like subpixel smoothing like in gnome for xfce?
<jarnos> jxander: not that I know.
<jarnos> But can somebody explain why font size so big in my panel but small in xfce-setting-show
<jarnos> jxander: Try checking "User interface" in xfce-setting-show
<jxander> jarnos, did that... but still, not the same look as in gnome... :(... do you use fglrx? i had the font problem after installed the restricted drivers :P... had to increase some sizes... don't know if it's a coincidence or what though :P
<jarnos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6250865
<jxander> you still can't logout? or is it working?
<jarnos> jxander: I can logout.
<jxander> jarnos, sweet :P
<jxander> cool feature, right? :))
<Adamagic> hello?
<Adamagic> can someone help me with Ubuntu?
<jarnos> Adamagic: Preferably Xubuntu here ;)
<knome> !persistentusb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persistentusb
<knome> !persistent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persistent
<Adamagic> uh...yeah.. I dont even know the difference
<Adamagic> which chatroom should I go to?
<knome> Adamagic, #ubuntu is for all Ubuntu distros
<Adamagic> thanks
<jarnos> jxander: Yes, I like using it occasionally.
<jxander> :)
 * NotADJ 's install is slow as hell...
<NotADJ> 2%
<NotADJ> Please wait...
<NotADJ> 3%
<knome> NotADJ, ok you can stop flooding again.
<NotADJ> knome: It is stuck on 6%, once again, different CD!
<NotADJ> :P
<NotADJ> Urgh
<NotADJ> knome: What shall I do?>
<knome> buy more ram.
<NotADJ> :P
<NotADJ> knome: Old computer, not worth it.
<knome> buy a new one.
<NotADJ> 9_9
<knome> we can't promise working environment with that little ram.
<knome> you can use the minimal installation if you want
<knome> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<knome> but still i don't promise you a working X environment
<jxander> NotADJ: how much ram do you have?
<NotADJ> jxander: 160 MB
<NotADJ> knome: Command Line Gentoo workded :P
<tomaustin> hi. i have installed cli version of ubuntu 8.10 ppc alternate onto an ibook g3. i then isntalled xubuntu-desktop and gdm
<knome> NotADJ, yes, command line ubuntu *will* work
<NotADJ> tomaustin: Cool, nd?
<tomaustin> once im logged in and open an application, the app tries to load.. then just doesnt open!
<tomaustin> any ideas?
<NotADJ> knome: I know.
<knome> NotADJ, just use the minimal installation.
<tomaustin> and open an application*
<NotADJ> knome: xfce??
<tomaustin> anyone have any idea why apps will try to load and then just disapear?
<NotADJ> tomaustin: xserver misconfiguration?
<knome> NotADJ, xfce is not command line.
<tomaustin> notadj, how do i check that?
<jarnos> NotADJ: Try Ubuntulite http://u-lite.org/?q=node/125
<NotADJ> knome: Does minimal use xfce?
<knome> tomaustin, try to run an app from terminal and see what output it gives
<NotADJ> tomaustin: I forget :P
<NotADJ> knome: Will terminal open?
<NotADJ> :P
<NotADJ> knome: I know
<knome> NotADJ, not by default. and as i said, even with minimal i can't guarantee xfce would work. it is *the same os* with no extra packages installed
<jarnos> knome: What are those extra packages?
<knome> xorg, gui apps, ...
<knome> jarnos, there's nothing but the basic CLI
<NotADJ> Cool
<tomaustin> <NotADJ> ill give it a go
<Odd-rationale> i got ubuntu+lxde on a friend's machine that has 128mb of ram...
<Odd-rationale> it can do basic stuff like tuxpaint, gcompris, wormux, etc...
<knome> Odd-rationale, must be freaking slow? ;)
<Odd-rationale> pII or something...
<Odd-rationale> or was it a pIII.... i don't remember...
<nycz> i want to install dillo 2.0 on xubuntu 8.04, which one of these debs should i use? http://misc.andi.de1.cc/dillo/
<Odd-rationale> !info dillo
<ubottu> dillo (source: dillo): Small and fast web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6-3 (intrepid), package size 408 kB, installed size 1140 kB
<nycz> Odd-rationale: yes i know, 0.8.6 is in the repos, but i want version 2 :/
<Odd-rationale> yeah, just checkin...
<Odd-rationale> i would just get the same one as your architect... i don't think it will really matter if you get lenny or etch...
<nycz> ok, thanks
<tomaustin> hi. whenever i try to open any application in ubuntu 8.10 running xfce on ibook g3.. it thinks about it and then just doesnt do anything! any ideas?
<Odd-rationale> tomaustin: try running the command from a terminal? and checking the output?
<tomaustin> i cant get terminal.. i could get one from the failsafe session tho
<tomaustin> odd-rationale i get segmentation fault on thunar
<Odd-rationale> are you running ppc version?
<tomaustin> <Odd-rationale> yes
<tomaustin> the ppc 8.10 alternate cli install
<tomaustin> then instlled xubuntu-desktop and gdm
<Odd-rationale> tomaustin: have you tried #ubuntu-ppc ?
<Odd-rationale> !ppc
<tomaustin> thanks
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Odd-rationale> it is not *officially* supported...
<Odd-rationale> sorry, #ubuntu-powerpc
<Odd-rationale> tomaustin: ^
<tomaustin> :)
<Mooch> Are there enough seeders seeding Xubuntu 8.04 iso i386 altern.
<Mooch> knome any seeders U know of?
<knome> nope.
<Odd-rationale> Mooch: i'll start seeding for a bit...
<Mooch> yeah please I gotta get this pc upgraded
<knome> Mooch, how much do you have left?
<Odd-rationale> oh wait... i only have 8.10...
<Odd-rationale> sorry...
<Mooch> I am at barely 10%
<knome> ah
<Mooch> I downloaded all last night
<knome> Mooch, did you ask for help at the mailing list?
<Mooch> but with dial up
<Mooch> not yet
<knome> or was it somebody else
<knome> ok, so where do you live?
<Mooch> Mississippi
<knome> ok, you might send a mail to the xubuntu-users mailing list and ask whether somebody could send you a cd there
<knome> because that's just happened, it will probably be quicker that way
<Mooch> yeah I saw some websites offering to sell for like $1.95
<knome> i suppose you can get one for free if you ask nicely on the ML
<Mooch> what's the website for the mailing list
<knome> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-users
<Mooch> let me bookmark and I'll send them an email
<knome> yeah, and good luck.
<Mooch> I am gonna need it
<Mooch> if you know of any seeders please ask them if they could to seed the 8.04 altern. i386
<Mooch> thanks knome I appreciate it
<NotADJ> knome: Minimal CD stuck on same 6%!
<NotADJ> What the hell.
<knome> you're welcome. if it looks like you're not getting a cd i can seed for you.
<NotADJ> !language | NotADJ
<ubottu> NotADJ, please see my private message
<NotADJ> :P
<Mooch> great knome I'll let you know thanks bud
<NotADJ> Stupid Ubuntu
<sinbox> I can sell you a shrinkwrap copy of windows Me if you want NotADJ it should work
<NotADJ> sinbox: I'd prefer to use Gentoo CLI, actually :P
<sinbox> not surprised I must say
<NotADJ> :D
<NotADJ> My NIC is flashing, so I'll wait a bigt
<NotADJ> Until it fails
<knome> NotADJ, so tell me, *why don't you* ?
<NotADJ> knome: Don't what?
<knome> use gentoo cli, if you prefer that?
<NotADJ> knome: I'd like a desktop.
<sinbox> how low powered is your machine?
<knome> go into a furniture store then
<knome> NotADJ, how do you suppose ubuntu is any lighter than gentoo?
<sinbox> you could go with fluxbox or something similar instead of a "proper" desktop NotADJ
<NotADJ> knome: Gentoo was what *was* on this computer, I have a Debian Server, and a Ubuntu Desktop (And a Fedora VM)
<NotADJ> Is there a way to make the installer verbose?
<knome> NotADJ, yes? i still don't see why you want to change away from something you prefer.
<NotADJ> knome: I'd prefer xubuntu over CLI only...
<knome> NotADJ, then you might have to buy some more ram. ok?
<nycz> anyone here who knows a good lightweight filebrowser?
<knome> nycz, isn't thunar lightweight enough?
<sinbox> for free RAM check your local freecycle or similar group
<NotADJ> 9_9
<NotADJ> IT MOVED!
<NotADJ> Lol
<nycz> knome: faster is much better :/ i feel like im running with full ram and swap all the time
<NotADJ> nycz: Kernel Buffers do that
<Odd-rationale> nycz: i use mc
<knome> nycz, you can check with top if it's thunar what is eating it
<nycz> NotADJ: kernel buffers?
<nycz> Odd-rationale: midnight commander?
<Odd-rationale> nycz: yeah
<NotADJ> Yeah
<nycz> knome: hm
<NotADJ> http://phpsysinfo.sourceforge.net/phpsysinfo-dev/?template=classic
<knome> you don't need phpsysinfo to look at what is going on
<knome> it will just eat the resources more
<nycz> well then while we're at it, anyone knows a lightweight web browser?
<NotADJ> knome: Kernel Buffers o_o
<knome> nycz, epiphany / midori (@ testing stage)
<Odd-rationale> nycz: elinks?
<nycz> Odd-rationale: isnt that only textbased?
<NotADJ> netcat/telnet :D
<nycz> knome: will check out
<TheSheep> nycz: there is a plugin that displays images
<Odd-rationale> nycz: yup!
<TheSheep> w3m has such a plugin too
<knome> TheSheep, images of sheep?
<NotADJ> telnet google.com 80
<Odd-rationale> i hear that dillo is pretty fast as well...
<NotADJ> GET http://....
<TheSheep> knome: mainly, yes
<knome> a-ha ok
<knome> thanks for information
<TheSheep> NotADJ: that's a malformed request already
<NotADJ> TheSheep: Argh!
<NotADJ> :P
<nycz> would you people happen to know if midori is faster than firefox?
<TheSheep> !info w3m-img
<ubottu> w3m-img (source: w3m): inline image extension support utilities for w3m. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-2build1 (intrepid), package size 94 kB, installed size 164 kB
<NotADJ> Wow.
<NotADJ> I forgot that there is no soundcard in this PC
<NotADJ> Old
<nycz> NotADJ: welcome to the club (almost)
<NotADJ> :D
<nycz> NotADJ: i have three possible soundcards for this comp... only one works, and thats partially
<NotADJ> :P
<nycz> well, sitting on a quite old computer really redefines the word "fast" ._.
<knome> nycz, it is.
<nycz> knome: very nice :D no more bloatfox
<knome> nycz, even epiphany is
<nycz> hm
<nycz> how do i see memory usage?
<nycz> i tried gnome's system monitor but it filled half my ram :S
<TheSheep> nycz: system->system monitor
<nycz> ohhhhnonono
<TheSheep> terminal -> free
<nycz> ah
<nycz> :)
<TheSheep> also top
<nycz> ouch
<nycz> vlc takes 12% of my cpu
<nycz> and firefox takes 40% of my memory :(
<TheSheep> sounds about right
<nycz> hm
<nycz> why is something i xkilled still active in top?
<NotADJ> nycz: killall -K KILL <process>
<nycz> oh ok
<NotADJ> Oh my..
<nycz> that didn't work :S
<nycz> NotADJ: ?
<NotADJ> It seems as if my install has paused.
<nycz> :S
<knome> nycz, kill -s kill [pid]
<NotADJ> Ir started again!
<NotADJ> W00t
<nycz> hm
#xubuntu 2008-11-26
<nycz> uh, is there any browser that's more compatible than dillo but faster that midori? ._.
<TheSheep> nycz: compatible to what?
<nycz> TheSheep: web standards
<nycz> dillo cant even show wikipedia in a nice way
<TheSheep> nycz: dillo is very compatible to web standards
<TheSheep> nycz: it just doesn't support css, which is perfectly valid according to the w3c
<nycz> ah
<nycz> well then
<nycz> is there any browser that supports css but is faster than midori?
<knome> nycz, you start to be pushing your luck
<nycz> knome: you gotta push until you find the borders :P
<nycz> i want to try and squeeze out every drop of fast-ness of this computer
<nycz> *speed o_O
<TheSheep> nycz: well, I once wrote a browser that supports (some) css and uses gtkhtml2, which is faster than webkit (by virtue of not supporting javascript and more advanced css)
<TheSheep> nycz: but it's not really usable
<nycz> TheSheep: heh
<nycz> hm
<TheSheep> nycz: http://code.google.com/p/arora/
<TheSheep> nycz: that's another webkit-based browser
<nycz> but shouldnt all webkitbrowsers be more or less equally fast?
<TheSheep> there is some overhead of the gui, and some of them may seem faster by displaying the page before it's actually loaded and having more responsive interface
<nycz> ok
<NotADJ> Half the xfce packages are gnome-*
<TheSheep> NotADJ: well, gnome has the habit of adopting good gtk-based applications
<NotADJ> :P
<TheSheep> NotADJ: that doesn't mean that once they are adopted in gnome, we can't use them anymore in xubuntu
<scooby2> any chance the xubuntu live cd has flash?
<TheSheep> scooby2: as soon as Adobe opensources it
<scooby2> thats what i figured
<NotADJ> gnash
<TheSheep> NotADJ: I think it's installed by default, but won't run everything
<NotADJ> Oh?
<NotADJ> Cool
<NotADJ> 9%
<NotADJ> Yay
<NotADJ> 61%*
<NotADJ> Grub!
<nycz> huh
<NotADJ> That was 91% before.
<NotADJ> The install is almost finishedQ
<nycz> install of what? :P
<NotADJ> Ubuntu
<nycz> ah
<Conmiro> Help
<Conmiro> Im trying to ru my copmuter as server
<Conmiro> and I need help setting up my ip that isint working right
<NotADJ> It works!
<NotADJ> Slow, but it works!
<NotADJ> Conmiro: How do you mean?
<TheSheep> Conmiro: your question is unclear, can you ask it differently?
<Conmiro> ok....
<Conmiro> Im trying to host my xubuntu os as the host for my website
<Conmiro> like I put files on it
<Conmiro> make my IP public
<Conmiro> set up domain for IP
<Conmiro> and :D
<TheSheep> well, you can't make your IP public, your provider must do it for you
<nycz> isn't there better distros, specifically made for servers?
<knome> o/ ->
<TheSheep> nycz: sure, hundreds
<TheSheep> nycz: each one better than all others
<nycz> :P
<nycz> xubuntu just seemed like a little odd choice
<TheSheep> nycz: it's easy to install and start learning
<TheSheep> nycz: later you can change to something more sophisticated
<nycz> i see
<nycz> guess i just think of minimalistic textbased distros when i hear server
<Conmiro> Ive done it before....
<Conmiro> On my own......
<TheSheep> Conmiro: then your ip must already be public
<Conmiro> Yes ubuntu server doesint work for ,e.
<Conmiro> me
<Conmiro> Ok, but it hasint seemed to be working since I installed xubuntu....
<TheSheep> Conmiro: what exactly doesn't work? what do you do to test it?
<Conmiro> I go to my IP
<Conmiro> and it doesint load my website on XP
<Conmiro> oh important info: I had it set up on xp
<Conmiro> and was able to go to my ip
<Conmiro> and it would show my website
<Conmiro> and other people tried and it worked for them
<Conmiro> But I wanted to configure it with Xubuntu
<Conmiro> and now xp doesint work
<Conmiro> only localhost and 127.0.0.1 work....
<TheSheep> wait, you installed xubuntu and your web site on windows xp stopped working?
<Conmiro> yes
<TheSheep> or did you install apache on xubuntu and it doesn't work?
<Conmiro> I installed apache on Xubuntu
<Conmiro> and it doesint work and now XP doesint work
<Conmiro> mabey coincidence
<Conmiro> Idk
<Conmiro> side question: How do I add users? the add button seems to be grayed out in user and group manager.
<TheSheep> Conmiro: you have to unlock it first
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> may I ask how?
<TheSheep> Conmiro: click on unlock and give your password
<TheSheep> ok, apache on xubuntu by default only listens on localhost
<TheSheep> to change it, edit /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<TheSheep> as rood
<Conmiro> ok
<TheSheep> root
<Conmiro> root?
<Conmiro> OMG
<Conmiro> is that why It says i dont have access to certain things?
<Conmiro> I must be logged in as root?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> you can use this command: gksu mousepad /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<TheSheep> it will ask you for password and then run the editor as root
 * NotADJ watches house
<TheSheep> Conmiro: there is a detailed guide about apache, if it helps
<TheSheep> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<TheSheep> Conmiro: just use mousepad instead of gedit everywhere
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> let me open terminal
<TheSheep> Conmiro: after you have edited it, you have to reload apache:  sudo /etc/init.d/apache reload
<TheSheep> or was it apache2? :/
<TheSheep> yes, apache2
<Conmiro> ok.
<Conmiro> so change listen 80 to list myip?
<TheSheep> Conmiro: just add one more line
<TheSheep> with your ip
<Conmiro> oh
<Conmiro> ok
<TheSheep> or with * instead of ip
<TheSheep> if you want it to listen on all
<Conmiro> do I need to add listen?
<TheSheep> yes
<Conmiro> or just hav following: Listen 80 (anotherline) ip
<TheSheep> Listen *:80
<TheSheep> somehting like that
<TheSheep> hmm, wait
<Conmiro> ok..
<TheSheep> it was Listen 80 ?
<TheSheep> and only that?
<Conmiro> listten 80
<TheSheep> not Listen 127.0.0.1:80 ?
<Conmiro> NameVirtualHost *:80 Listen 80
<Conmiro> thats two lines...
<TheSheep> argh, then it was ok
<Conmiro> no changing needed?
<TheSheep> it should work
<TheSheep> yeah
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> so now what
<TheSheep> did you add any firewall rules?
<Conmiro> no
<Conmiro> but it doesint work still
 * TheSheep scratches his head
<Conmiro> 66.182.206.18 is not loading
<TheSheep> and localhost is?
<Conmiro> works
<Conmiro> yes
<Conmiro> remote desktop?
<TheSheep> no
<Conmiro> it wouldent help u?
<TheSheep> hmm, when I try to connect to port 80, it's being filtered by a firewall
<Conmiro> it is?
<Conmiro> Ok
<Conmiro> that seems good
<Conmiro> that means it is public, just firewalled?
<TheSheep> on 66.182.213.6
<TheSheep> yes
<Conmiro> thats my IP?
<TheSheep> is 66.182.213.6 your gateway?
<Conmiro> idk
<Conmiro> Ive got two ips
<TheSheep> no, that's the last host that I can see with tcptraceroute
<Conmiro> .....
<Conmiro> oh
<Conmiro> well
<TheSheep> what does it say when you type 'route' in the terminal?
<Conmiro> my normal gateway for router
<nycz> g'nite
<Conmiro> terminal?
<Conmiro> or firefox?
<TheSheep> terminal
<TheSheep> there should be a line that says 'default'
<Conmiro> gateway= *
<TheSheep> and an ip address
<Conmiro> 192.168.2.0
<Conmiro> but u cant access that
<TheSheep> I know
<Conmiro> ok
<TheSheep> so you have two internet connections there?
<Conmiro> I guess......
<Conmiro> Ive got two ips
<Conmiro> when I go to myip it tells me my ip is 66.182.206.18
<TheSheep> you are behind a NAT
<TheSheep> in a private network, that only has one public ip, but many private ips
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> so what I do
<Conmiro> TheSheep you seem really smart...
<TheSheep> you need to ask your admin to configure the router so that all requests to port 80 are forwarded to your computer
<Conmiro> Im the admin
<Conmiro> shall i configure router?
<TheSheep> then you have to read the router's manual to see how to do it
<Conmiro> i think I know how
<Conmiro> im in router menu
<TheSheep> it should be called 'port forwarding'
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> no tabs with that name
<Conmiro> under firewall possibly?
<TheSheep> might be
<Conmiro> cant find
<Conmiro> and I have no manual
<Conmiro> remote desktop?
<Conmiro> lol, sorry im upsessed....
<TheSheep> maybe google for 'port forwarding' and your router's name...
<Conmiro> oh theres a help documentation
<Conmiro> il search it
<Conmiro> oh
<Conmiro> i need to setup as static?
<Conmiro> one second
<NotADJ> 9_9
<TheSheep> NotADJ: sleepy?
<Conmiro> help me
<Conmiro> where i find subnet mask
<TheSheep> Conmiro: of which subnet?
<Conmiro> is that 255255255255?
<Conmiro> idk
<TheSheep> Conmiro: internal or external?
<Conmiro> im setting up static
<Conmiro> idk :(
<TheSheep> 255.255.255.0 probably
<Conmiro> oh that seems familiar
<TheSheep> if that's your internal network, that is 192.168.x.x
<Conmiro> whats gateway address
<Conmiro> same as ip?
<TheSheep> if it's external network, then you should have received the mask from your isp, or just got it via dhcp
<NotADJ> No
<Conmiro> ok.............
<TheSheep> gateway is the ip address of your ISP's computer
<Conmiro> wow
<Conmiro> how i find that out
<Conmiro> without calling them
<TheSheep> for intrnal network, just set it to whatever ip comes to your mind
<TheSheep> 192.168.0.1 is popular
<Conmiro> ohhhhh
<Conmiro> do i setup virtual servers??
<Conmiro> http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Belkin/F5D7632-4/default.htm
<Conmiro> scroll down
<TheSheep> no, you are setting NAT, a translation between private and public network
<Conmiro> ok
<TheSheep> Conmiro: yes, that's it
<Conmiro> wait what?
<TheSheep> why do they have to invent their own names :/
<TheSheep> you are setting up a virtual server :)
<Conmiro> so i dont need static? just click virtual servers?
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> what type
<TheSheep> tcp
<Conmiro> kk
<TheSheep> and both ports 80
<Conmiro> k
<Conmiro> what description
<TheSheep> whatever comes to your mind
<Conmiro> oh
<TheSheep> just don't swear too much
<Conmiro> Dude
<Conmiro> there is
<Conmiro> aready one there
<Conmiro> Web Server (http)
<TheSheep> is it enabled?
<Conmiro> its disabled
<TheSheep> then enable it :)
<Conmiro> what private ip adress?
<TheSheep> and make sure it's for the ip that you have
<Conmiro> ok
<TheSheep> ifconfig will show it
<TheSheep> at the terminal
<Conmiro> 2.0?
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> invalid
<Conmiro> when i pressed submit
<Conmiro> cant be 2.0
<Conmiro> 2.4?
<TheSheep> 192.168.2.0
<Conmiro> cant be that
<TheSheep> can't be, it's a broadcast address
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> then what
<TheSheep> unicast, sorry
<TheSheep> anyways, can't be used :)
<Conmiro> what then
<TheSheep> use the address that appears next to 'inet addr:' in ifconfig
<Conmiro> err wheres that
<Conmiro> ifconfig?
<TheSheep> type 'ifconfig' in terminal on your linux box
<Conmiro> oh
<Conmiro> i see
<Conmiro> :D
<Conmiro> 127.0.0.1?
<Conmiro> wait
<Conmiro> no
<Conmiro> thats local
<TheSheep> there should be several interfaces
<Conmiro> theres another one
<Conmiro> eth0?
<TheSheep> yes
<Conmiro> or eth1
<Conmiro> only eth1 has inet addr
<Conmiro> 192.168.2.2!!!
<Conmiro> applied!
<TheSheep> I can see your web page
<TheSheep> now, it would be wise to make sure that this computer always gets this ip address
<TheSheep> so either configure it as 'static' on the computer, or configure your router to always give it the same address
<TheSheep> the first is simpler to do
<TheSheep> but less foolproof
<TheSheep> the second requires you to set that ip for the MAC address of your computer
<TheSheep> you can see the mac next to 'HWaddr' in ifconfig
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> now what
<Conmiro> it works!!!
<Conmiro> 66.182.206.18  works!!
<Conmiro> u try
<TheSheep> wanna bet he'll be back in 2 days when he gets a different ip from his dhcp?
<NotADJ> o_o
<bobJR> can someone help me i just installed crossover games on xubuntu intrepid and its not showing up in menu does anyone know how to make it show
<TheSheep> bobJR: settings->menu editor
<bobJR> thats what i thought but the only thing its showing on menu editor is settings
<bobJR> and all the hiddens are unchecked
<bobJR> =[ im a kde person everything always shows up on the menu when i install something but it seems xfce dont
<TheSheep> just add an entry
<bobJR> ok
<TheSheep> you can create a submenu if you want that entry in a submenu
<bobJR> oh
<TheSheep> the system menu witll be merged with what you create
<bobJR> brb
<bobJR> ok i see now thanks
<bobJR> ok another question i got it to show but weres the default applications at ?
<bobJR> like the ones that are on the applications menu by defaults
<TheSheep> bobJR: they are all define in /usr/share/applications
<TheSheep> one file per entry
<bobJR> ok thanks
<TheSheep> if you want to modify them, copy corresponding file to ~/.local/share/applications and edit there
<bobJR> is there a command i can put to put them back in default because alot of stuff is gone lol
<bobJR> in terminal that is
<TheSheep> I don't understand
<bobJR> like were it says network and multimedia all that is gone somehow it dont say multimedia or network theres only 2 items on the menu and they are crossover games and settings
<bobJR> crossover games i put there in menu editor
<bobJR> but the rest of the stuff that was on there is gone now
<TheSheep> bobJR: aah, xfce4-menueditor
<bobJR> thanks
<TheSheep> and add that include at the end
<NotADJ> Where can I find the NDiswrapper .deb?
<TheSheep> NotADJ: packages.ubuntu.com
<NotADJ> Hmm
<NotADJ> No good.
<TheSheep> bobJR: you can also delete ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml  and relog, then you will get the default
<NotADJ> TheSheep: Doesn't seem as if it has the kernel module is there too.
<bobJR> thank you TheSheep
<bobJR> you have been alot of help
<TheSheep> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheSheep> NotADJ: I suppose it's in -restricted modules
<NotADJ> TheSheep: I downloaded #
<NotADJ> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/misc/ndiswrapper-common
<NotADJ> #
<NotADJ> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/misc/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<NotADJ> But there are no kernel modules
<iShock> How do I update my graphics driver?
<NotADJ> iShock: Umm... Sypnbatic?
<NotADJ> Sypnatic?
<iShock> TDJACR!
<NotADJ> iShock: Um, hi?
 * iShock aka: Lee
<NotADJ> iShock: Oh!
<NotADJ> :P
<iShock> Exactly what in Synaptic am I looking for? :<
<NotADJ> iShock: Is it a proprietary driver?
<iShock> Not sure
<iShock> Define proprietary :<
<NotADJ> Well if it is go to hardware drivers if not, IDK
<NotADJ> :P
<iShock> IDK what proprietary is :<
<NotADJ> Closed-Source?
<iShock> Oh, it's Intel :P
<NotADJ> :/
<NotADJ> idk
<iShock> Useless creature :<
<iShock> What'd you do to get banned from Cluenet?
<NotADJ> iShock: Lamia hates me, I don't know why/
<NotADJ> Whatever
<iShock> I thought she hated me
<iShock> Guess I was wrong :o
<yotux> I am doing a fresh install what type of partions should I setup
<iShock> NotADJ:
<B0BBY> Hello People.
<B0BBY> so what is the googleearth-package doing?
<B0BBY> there's google earth for ubuntu?
<MHz128> hello!
<MHz128> After initial start up, I am asked to unlock the default keyring to allow nm-applet to connect. How can this be automated on bootup?
<MHz128> hello again!
<MHz128> After initial start up, I am asked to unlock the default keyring to allow nm-applet to connect. How can this be automated on bootup?
<B0BBY> Hello People.
<B0BBY> clear
<MHz128> clear
<MHz128> How do I automate the keyring unlocking at startup?
<anubis> Could someone tell me how to move a file as root ?  I know it's a stupid question, but I am new to this.
<anubis> I want to move an xorg.conf file to /etc/X11/
<ball> anubis: mv xorg.conf /etc/X11
<anubis> The file I want to move is on the desktop and I want to move it to /etc/X11
<ball> oh.  mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.old && mv ~anubis/old/Desktop/xorg.conf /etc/X11
<ball> You may want to be root when you do that, or insert "sudo" before each mv
<anubis> I did.  It worked, thanks
<anubis> Now hopefully this POS won't revert back to 640x480 res. when I restart the X server.  I was using the Nvidia Configuration Menu and trying to save the new xorg.conf file and it told me I didn't have permission.
 * ball nods
<anubis> I would assume that most people here use the Nvidia Configuration Utility?
<nillerz> hello!
 * ball doesn't.
<nillerz> Is there a way to change teh default file manager? Thunar isn't doing it for me and Dolphin has wood me with her sexiness.
<nillerz> Also, I'm usng Xubuntu 8.04.
<nillerz> Any takers? Anyone? Anywhere?
<ball> I'm going to bed
<ball> it's 01:44
<nillerz> Well so long feller
<nillerz> It's 2:44 here
<nillerz> But seriously, no halp? :c?
<nillerz> Oh well, channel bounce time.
<ball> nillerz: I don't know how to change that, sorry.
<jxander> i'm using pyNeighborhoo and it gives me a Failed to mount error. what should i do?
<R1cochet> i have 2 ntfs drives mounted and was wondering if i can unmount them and then remound them using a diff name for them?
<R1cochet> remount*
<jxander> change mount dir
<jxander> fstab
<R1cochet> what is fstab?
<jxander> /etc/fstab
<jxander> open a terminal and "man fstab"
<R1cochet> is man similar to gedit?
<R1cochet> £ãugh¡ñg Òut £öuÐ Nevermind thank you
<R1cochet> so should i sudo gedit /etc/fstab and edit it from there?
<jxander> yeah
<R1cochet> cool man thank you much
<jxander> but be careful
<jxander> and... if you find the names you want to change there, you have to change the actual directories too...
<R1cochet> £ãugh¡ñg Òut £öuÐ
<R1cochet> directories where? in thunar
<R1cochet> i was gonna remove bookmarks from thunar then rename then readd them
<jxander> alt+f2, then gksu thunar
<jxander> or sudo thunar
<R1cochet> y would i need to do that?
<R1cochet> when i do it pops up thunar but w/out the bookmarks i added
<R1cochet> shortcuts in side pane*
<jxander> yeah
<jxander> that's thunar for root user
<jxander> so you can modify directories in /media or whatever place you have those partitions mounted
<jxander> did you manage to change the entries in fstab?
<R1cochet> not yet i have a proggy running thats reading from old mounted names
<jxander> R1cochet: for more information, you should really type "man fstab" in a terminal...
<R1cochet> i did
<jxander> and, everything clear?
<jarnos> jxander: Shouldn't it be gksudo instead of gksu?
<R1cochet> yea i believe so
<jxander> for me it works with gksu... cross my heart :P
<jxander> both ways...
<R1cochet> cant i sudo thunar as well?
<jxander> think so
<R1cochet> ok
<jxander> yeah... that works for me too
<jxander> jarnos: gksudo is a link to executable gksu... at least in my case...
<jxander> jarnos: did you use pyNeighborhood?
<R1cochet> whats the diff between gksudo and just sudo?
<jarnos> jxander: not that I know ;)
<jxander> :)
<jxander> it errors my brains out
<jarnos> R1cochet: At least gksudo asks password in separate window.
<R1cochet> ok
<R1cochet> thank you both jxander and jarnos
<jxander> you're welcome R1cochet
<jarnos> R1cochet: also if you run firefox by sudo you may get your session restored, but with gksudo not.
<R1cochet> ok
<jarnos> I don't know why that is so.
<jxander> is there a way to drag and drop shortcuts to the panel?
<jarnos> jxander: same here: /usr/bin/gksudo is a link to gksu.
<jxander> jarnos: that's where i was looking when i said about the link ;)
<R1cochet> jxander: if you mean in thyounar then yes jyoust tried it
<R1cochet> thunar*
<R1cochet> just* wow that was some bad spelling
<jarnos> jxander: But try to launch thunar by "gksu --su-mode thunar"
<jxander> hmmm... i want to create many launchers on a panel by using shortcuts from the menu... i mean, already having icons and stuff
<jxander> maybe i should just drag them from /usr/share/applications :))
<R1cochet> whaat i add to thunar side pane shows up in places panel drop down
<jxander> yeah
<jxander> that's desired behavior
<jxander> :P
<jarnos> jxander: Maybe you use more dragging in KDE4?
<jxander> jarnos: by running gksu --su-mode thunar, it won't recognize my password :(... i really don't understand why...
<jxander> and... i hate kde4 btw :P
<jxander> xfce works way better with dualhead
<jarnos> jxander: maybe even kde3.
<jxander> :P
<jxander> hating that too :P
<jarnos> jxander: I guess that is one reason why we chose this channel instead of #kubuntu.
<jxander> well maybe i don't hate them... i might just prefer gnome and of course xfce :P
<jxander> :))
<jxander> although, from what i've seen, kde is evolving pretty fast compared to gnome... :(
<jxander> R1cochet: any progress?
<jarnos> jxander: How do you use dual-head in Xubuntu 8.10 default installation?
<jxander> i have an ati mobility radeon x1400, so using fglrx... there is aticonfig... you just configure it to --initial=dual-head and then you force some screen resolutions with either mode2 or pairmode... and done...
<jxander> i basically get 2 desktops... move mouse from one to the other to switch and the funky part is that xfce doesn't mess panels from different screens up...
<jarnos> jxander: Same thing here about gksu --su-mode thunar
<jxander> ?
<jarnos> jxander: won't recognize my password
<jxander> oh...
<jxander> i really don't get that... why? it's the same...
<jxander> maybe you need a root account... who knows... i miss the days when we used to login as root... i remember su
<jarnos> jxander: "su -c thunar" succeeds no better.
<jarnos> jxander: but "su -c thunar username" does succeed better.
<R1cochet> i edited the fstab file but when i go into /media the names are the same
<jxander> mount -a
<jxander> or something like that
<R1cochet> what if i just reboot?
<jxander> or that
<R1cochet> £ãugh¡ñg Òut £öuÐ cool
<R1cochet> that will be easier for me
<R1cochet> well would a log out work the same?
<R1cochet> ße Right ßack
<jxander> R1cochet: good luck
<jxander> jarnos: any ideas on how to control songbird from multimedia keys?
<jarnos> jxander: I think Launcher item for Xfce panel could be programmed to accept .desktop file.
<jarnos> jxander: sorry, not familiar with neither songbird nor multimedia keys.
<jxander> np... i'll forgive you :))
<jarnos> jxander: some advantage over Listen?
<jxander> getsongbird.com
<jxander> songbird is iTunes like... i just like the interface and some of the functionalities...
<gnomefreak> is it me or is it not possible to add an app to panel using drag/drop or right clicking (right click starts app
<gnomefreak> )*
<jxander> yeah
<jxander> gnomefreak: i can't figure that out either
<ablomen> its not you
<gnomefreak> im working on it. gconf should allow me to do it
<jxander> gnomefreak:  if you find a way, please tell me too
<ablomen> gnomefreak, xfce doesnt use gconf
<ablomen> but right clicking does work btw, just right-click on the panel => add new item => Launcher
<gnomefreak> ablomen: yeah if you use command to launch it
<atari> is it a known problem that scrolling with the middle mouse key doesnt work?
<gnomefreak> should be an easier way for users new to xfce
<ablomen> yeah i agree
<ablomen> well all the launchers are located in ~/.config/xfce4/panel/launcher-*.rc and theyr placement on the panel is in the same dir but then panels.xml
<ablomen> so writing a script is possible
<gnomefreak> its easier to use custom and use command to run it unless you are using firefox-3.1
<jxander> is there a way to make gnome-do work on two monitors at the same time on a dual-head configuration in xfce?
<generalsnus> I have 2 computers, 1 with xubuntu and 1 with ubuntu.. i authenticate users against ldap..  i have a NFS server where i have my /home   wich is mounted in fstab.  when i log on to ubuntu i get my home mounted as /home/remote/username, works great.   but if i log on the xubuntu comp, i get /home/remote/USERNAME   not the same /home folder at all.. whats wrong?
<generalsnus> vice versa if the /home is created in xubuntu  at first login
<Kred> Hi folks! I'd like to listen to mp3 with the Listen-player, but it seems to freeze if I try that with Shoutcast stream for example. I couldn't find any help for this small problem from the Internets
<Kred> So does someone happen to know how I can get to play mp3 with Listen? :)
<Kred> It's a bit misleading when Listen's homepage says it supports mp3 and yet it does not, but that's not a Xubuntu problem :) Anyhow, I wonder if it needs a python library for decoding mp3?
<juanantonio> Hello. I want to install xubuntu 8.10 into a PC that has a dual boot system, XP and SuSE 10, may I overwrite Suse and install Xubuntu in this partition?
<sinbox> question: if I uninstall the xubuntu-desktop and gdm is that gonna leave me with a CLI system or an unusable one?
<ablomen> cli
<sinbox> hanks ablomen, can I just install fluxbox on top of this after or would I need gdm to launch that?
<sinbox> thanks*
<ablomen> well you can start fluxbox and Xorg by hand, but something like [g/x/k]dm is easyer
<sinbox> I guess so, I have a not so high powered machine I want to use to stream audio so I want to cut as much unneeded stuff as possible, all I need running on it will be an IRC client the streaming program and possibly a browser and filezilla or another ftp; it is to be used by computer "tourists" so I guess I'd need to write some sort of startup script so that they only need to login
 * sinbox thinks he is not about to get this ready and finished
<ablomen> well xdm is verry basic, doesnt depend on gtk/qt etc
<ablomen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XDM
<sinbox> thanks again ablomen , I'll look that up in a bit
<ablomen> np, good luck
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<doktoreas> I am trying to install xubuntu on old AMD 1200 machine..but it stops during resizing of partition. Can this be caused by using i386 livecd?
<cody-somerville> no
<doktoreas> cody-somerville, hi.. have you got any suggestion?
<cody-somerville> doktoreas, how much ram you got?
<doktoreas> 1 gb
<doktoreas> I am using alt livecd
<sinbox> is this the latest ubuntu 8.10 doktoreas ?
<doktoreas> yes
<sin> Hello there, I have a problem with Xubuntu. When I try to log in, the computer locks up. It displays the background picture and the mouse pointer, but nothing else.
<TheSheep> sin: can you log in in text mode?
<TheSheep> sin: press alt+ctrl+f1 to switch to text console, alt+ctrl+f7 to switch back
<sin> Yes, and now I can move the mouse cursos
<sin> cursor *
<sin> Still no icons or panel, though.
<sin> All my panels and menus have disappeared
<drewzf> Hello all
<drewzf> The Xubuntu project is coming along amazingly
<drewzf> I just installed again after a long absence from the Linux scene, and I have to say that the OS seems much cleaner and more sturdy since a year or so ago.
<Dillizar> where can i see if there are some updates ??
<neozen> hi all ... just noticed a problem w/ intrepid
<neozen> have a usb2serial adapter that I remember working just fine in hardy... doesn't work in intrepid...
<neozen> I think the driver began w/ pl
<neozen> might've been pl2303
<neozen> doesn't work now though
<anubis> What would cause this error in the shell while trying to install an ATI Proprietary driver ?  X Server: unable to detect ...
<demon_> i have installed compiz now my windows are red!! how can i change the color
<magic_ninja> TheSheep, you there
<Odd-rationale> demon_: you need to change the emerald themes
<Almindor> hello
<Almindor> how does one turn on subpixel hinting?
<ball> Is that the same thing as antialiased fonts?
<Almindor> two things I believe
<ball> I dunno then.
<Almindor> brb
<Almindor> in normal ubuntu, you can choose the level of subpixel hinting (used for LCDs) (I think antialiasing is another way to get nicer fonts)
<Almindor> oh and another thing
<Almindor> how do I set the keyboard layout shortcut key?
<Almindor> aha I found the hinting
<Coldhak> I had a usb headset that worked fine, but it broke, so i got a new one. this one doesn't work, and i'm not sure how i fixed the first one
<Coldhak> i'm not getting any sound or anything fromt he headset
<Coldhak> it all just plays out of the speakers
<ball> Coldhak: mixer settings?
<Coldhak> i can manually configure some programs(like skype) to use the headset, i don't think it's the mixer settings
<Coldhak> i'll check though
<ball> I don't know yet whether Xubuntu has some equivalent of the patchbay
<Coldhak> alsamixer shows settings for the headset
<ball> There you go then.
<Coldhak> "there you go then"?
<Coldhak> they're at max volume. they have been.
 * ball nods
<Coldhak> programs aren't sending audio to the headset
<Almindor> what's the command for the keyboard layout switch then?
<Coldhak> i can hear feedback from the mic though
<ball> Coldhak: you might want to decrease the mic volume then
<Coldhak> i'm saying the speakers in the headset aren't broken.
<ball> What would the speakers in the headset have to do with feedback between the desktop speakers and your mic?
<Coldhak> that's not the problem.
<Coldhak> at all :(
<ball> what's not the problem?
<Coldhak> forget all that crap about feedback. That isn't a problem.
<Coldhak> the problem is that programs don't send audio to my headset.
<ball> I know, you said that.
<ball> I don't know whether Xubuntu has a software mixer, but it may just be a question of running your application with a command line option specifying your headset rather than the sound card.
<ball> What program do you want to use the headset?
<ball> (oh, bear in mind that a USB headset probably appears to Linux as a second sound card)
<demon_> how can i install the new icons?
<Coldhak> it does appear as a second sound card
<Coldhak> what program? everything.
<ball> Well there you go then.
<ball> You need to tell all your programs to use the second sound card.
<Coldhak> "well there you go then" doesn't fix the problem.
<Coldhak> ok wise guy, how pray tell do I tell firefox to use a different soundcard?
<ball> I'm not sure.  Let me check with SeaMonkey
<Coldhak> and i've got to do that for the three dosen or so programs i use?
<Coldhak> are you serious?
<demon_> how can i install new icons?
<Coldhak> then i'd have to manually change it back when i disconnect my headset, or they won't work.
<ball> Coldhak: I'm not all that familiar with Xubuntu.  If it has a software mixer or patchbay, you may not need to do all that.
<ball> demon_: I'm not sure, but I /think/ I saw something about new icons in the package manager.
<Coldhak> the software mixer doesn't fix anything.
<ball> Coldhak: sounds as though you need a patchbay then.
<Coldhak> uh....no
<ball> okay.
<ball> (I'm talking about a software patchbay btw)
<Coldhak> alright, what does this patchbay do?
<Mopman> Coldhak, couldnt you just set the headset as the default alsa soundcard, then unplug it when you dont want to use it
<ball> Coldhak: theoretically, lets you take output destined for one device (your on-board sound card) and direct it somewhere else (your headset)
<Mopman> thats the simplest solution unless you need to use both simultaneously
<Coldhak> Mopman, that's the first thing I thought of, but for some reason it's not working
<Mopman> odd
<Coldhak> I have no idea why
<Mopman> thats what i do on my laptop
<Coldhak> maybe i messed with a config file a while back to cause that to malfunction?
<Mopman> i remember on one of my machines that didnt work for some reason, and i found some scripts somebody wrote to switch it when it was plugged in, but unfortunately i dont know where i found them :(
<Mopman> it would have been a google job though
 * ball has yet to try a USB sound card, though there's a USB mic on my Christmas wish list
<ball> ...hope that works with Ubuntu
<anubis> Could someone help with installing an ATI driver?
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: yes?
<NotADJ> Where are kernel modules stored?
 * ball bites his tongue
<TheSheep> NotADJ: in /lib/modules
<TheSheep> anubis: have you read the instructions on the wiki?
<TheSheep> !ati | anubis
<ubottu> anubis: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NotADJ> Ndiswrapper is a bitvh
<NotADJ> s/v/c
<NotADJ> It won;t compile right...
<dcolish> NotADJ: why are you compiling it?
<TheSheep> NotADJ: you are doing it wrong :)
<ball> ndiswrapper is a losing proposition in the long run
<anubis> Yes, TheSheep I have
<anubis> This is the error I get when installing the ATI driver.
<anubis> Detected configuration:
<anubis> Architecture: i686 (32-bit)
<anubis> X Server: unable to detect
<TheSheep> anubis: install xorg-dev
<anubis> Ok...
<anubis> Do you know why I am getting this error?
<anubis> after installing xorg-dev will it let me install the ATI Driver?
<anubis> Ok, I installed xorg-dev.  That installed EnvyNG
<anubis> Right?
<NotADJ> dcolish: I has no acces to get the .deb...
<NotADJ> (or use apt)
<NotADJ> TheSheep: ^
<dcolish> NotADJ: hmm, can you plugin somewhere? if not pastebin the errors
<NotADJ> dcolish: How can I pastebin :P
<anubis> Damn, this is frustrating.
<dcolish> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dcolish> NotADJ: how are you online now?
<NotADJ> dcolish: Different computer
<NotADJ> The errors are too long,
<NotADJ> Invalid Pointer.
<NotADJ> Invalid Arguments
<NotADJ> 9_(
<NotADJ> 9_9*
<dcolish> stop flooding
<dcolish> Do you have an ethernet cable and a router, or just one crossover cable
<NotADJ> dcolish: My Laptop is wifi.
<dcolish> It has no ethernet ports?
<ball> (invisible cable)
<NotADJ> ???
<anubis> Ok, here's another stupid question... How do I install an RPM file?
<dcolish> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<anubis> I see.
 * ball happily watches rtorrent service up xubuntu to people
<dcolish> NotADJ: can you plug an ethernet cable into your laptop? does it have a port for it?
<anubis> Some of these ATI programs came as RPMs
<NotADJ> dcolish: And crossover, interestging idea...
<anubis> I am so frustrated with this freakin
<dcolish> NotADJ: then you can proxy or just scp the deb over
<ball> NotADJ: cheap two-port hub that ;-)
<anubis>  ATI driver
<NotADJ> dcolish: The deb was installed before, but the kernel module wasn't there...
<anubis> I have the ATI Catalyst Control Center Installed, and EnvyNG
<anubis> The ATI Catalyst control center tells me there's no driver installed.
<anubis> This is just amazingly frustrating.  All I get are sarcastic answers.
<Ahmuck> anubis: sorry.  that's a bit the way freenode is sadly
<anubis> No kidding
<ball> You're trying to install a closed ATI binary driver?
<anubis> I would love to just have someone answer some "NOOB" questions.  No wonder Linux isn't mainstream.
<dcolish> NotADJ: you realize that ndiswrapper creates the kernmod for your wifi. it is not a mod in itself
<ball> I answer noob questions when I can
<ball> ...often I can't though because I'm new to Ubuntu myself
<NotADJ> dcolish: modprobe ndiswrapper....
<anubis> Ball, I'm just trying to install the right driver for my ATI card which I got from ATI.
<NotADJ> But there is no such thing.
<ball> What kind of card is it?
<dcolish> NotADJ: thats going to load the wrapped driver
<NotADJ> ?
<NotADJ> It is missing.
<dcolish> NotADJ: did you run ndiswrapper -l?
<NotADJ> I did.
<ball> anubis: which model of ATI card?
<dcolish> and depmod -a, etc... i'm just reading the instuctions on the wiki
<NotADJ> dcolish: Yes, all of that
<dcolish> did you get any error messages from dmesg?
<NotADJ> Umm
<NotADJ> I don't know.
<dcolish> look in /var/log/messages , if a kernel module fails to load its logged
<NotADJ> dcolish: Sure, one minute
<NotADJ> This computer is as slow as hell.
<anubis> /msg ball
<anubis> Architecture: i686 (32-bit)
<anubis> X Server: unable to detect
<NotADJ> Epic Fail!
 * ball grins
<dcolish> type dmesg
<NotADJ> Oh my god!
<ball> Radeon 9200 may have an open source driver
<ball> ..if so, that's the one I'd use.
<NotADJ> My favorite diner is on fire!
<ball> NotADJ: Quick!  Rescue the muffins!
<ball> Hang on, let me check the X.org Website
 * NotADJ isn't joking
<NotADJ> :O
<ball> NotADJ: that sucks.
<NotADJ> :P
<ball> anubis: Okay, I'm told that Radeon 9200 has been supported "for years" by open source drivers, so it is a mistake to install software from ATI.
<ball> brb
<rshakin> hey, how would i get a russian fonetic keyboard layout installed
<anubis> Does anyone use the ATI Catalyst Control Center?
<ball> Is that software from ATI?
<ball> I wouldn't use it then.
<ball> anubis: important related discussion going on in #radeon
<ball> anubis: uninstall the ATI software, configure the X.org Radeon driver and you should be good to go.
<ball> You're trying to run old, broken software from the sound of things
<NotADJ> dcolish: I installed from apt, the driver is there, but no luck.
<ball> rshakin: KOI-8?
<Demios> i cant sem to find a clear guide on how to use visudo
<Demios> i'm in it right now and i just want to add "username" ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Demios> and save
<Demios> and i cant seem to figure it out
<zoredache> Demios: by default anyone in the group %admin has that right.  Why not just do an adduser username admin
<dcolish> Demios: what about man visudo?
<noaXess> hey ..
<noaXess> i use kubuntu.. in the moment.. but what check out xubuntu..
<noaXess> i'm installing xubuntu-desktop.. and now the question kdm or gdm.. what is better fpr xfce?
<noaXess> for ^
<Myrtti> your pick
<Myrtti> xfce doesn't care
<Myrtti> shouldn't atleast
<ball> What to they offer over xdm?
<noaXess> Myrtti: what woul you preffer?
<ball> (is xdm the generic equiv?)
<noaXess> kdm/gdm i canchoose
<noaXess> if i choose now gdm.. i know i canswitch back to kdm.. whats the command?
<noaXess> sudo dpkg reconigure ???
<noaXess> reconfigure ^
<noaXess> found it
<noaXess> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Demios> zoredache: thanks
<demon_> what kernel does Xubuntu use .27??
<knome> demon_, 'uname -a' in terminal
<demon_> no not me :) the 8.10
<knome> 2.6.27-8 says my 8.10.
<demon_> aham
<demon_> k so every ubuntu has the same krenel
<knome> yes
<demon_> the bugest
<knome> you can always select older from the boot menu...
<knome> or compile your own
<demon_> i can choose with which kernel i want ti boot it?
<knome> in the grub menu yes, if you have older kernels installed
<demon_> no
<demon_> :)
<NotADJ> Awww
<demon_> how can i install them
<demon_> :)
<knome> demon_, i'm not sure if old kernels turn up in synaptic.
<demon_> i have older ubuntus here
<demon_> lol
<demon_> i dont think too
<demon_> :D
<zoredache> use your favorite package managment tool to see if there is a kernel package that you want.  If there isn't, then you can build one using make-kpkg
<zoredache> you may be able to use prevu to port older or newer kernel packages.
<Ahmuck> i need to find out what partition my home partition is on, but have forgotten how
<zoredache> type mount
<knome> mount
<knome> ;)
<Ahmuck> thx
<Demios> is there an admin group that is not root?
<Demios> if so what is it called?
<zoredache> there are lots of groups... What privileges are you expecting this non-root admin group to have?
<Demios> was just reading <zoredache> Demios: by default anyone in the group %admin has that right.  Why not just do an adduser username admin
<zoredache> by default only the group admin allows you to use sudo to gain root privileges.  There are several other groups that give you privileges.  For example if fuse is installed and you are a member of the fuse group you can mount fuse-based filesystems
<zoredache> to see a list of all the groups you can look in /etc/group
<zoredache> you could also create groups and then edit your /etc/sudoers, and filesystem permissions to grant access to a limited set of commands
<zoredache> you have to becareful about doing that, it is easy to unintentally allow more privileges then what you meant to
<GreedyB> How do I enable auto refreshing of my desktop when things are changed?? Don't I need to add HAL or GAMIN or something to daemons?
<Demios> kk so i mid as well just add the user to sudo then right?
<Demios> which was what i was going to do originally
<Demios> mid=might
<zoredache> Demios: it depends on your requirements...  If this is just a single user desktop system you probably don't need to setup anything fancy
<Demios> yeah single user laptop
<GreedyB> How do I enable auto refreshing of my desktop when things are changed?? Don't I need to add HAL or GAMIN or something to daemons?
<TheSheep> GreedyB: it should work out of the box
#xubuntu 2008-11-27
<Conmiro> I have a question
<Conmiro> Is there a way to change order of operating systems listed on bootup?
<Conmiro> so the timer is set on a different OS?
<knome> Conmiro, see /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Conmiro> ok thanks
<Conmiro> what I edit
<knome> please read lines 7-8
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> i dont understand
<knome> the menu items are numbered; 0 for the first item, 1 for second etc.
<Conmiro> ok
<knome> change the line "default   0" to be "default anynumber"
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> so if its the 4th one its number 4?
<knome> nope.
<knome> "Numbering starts from 0"
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> so its 3?
<knome> yes.
<Conmiro> gotcha
<Conmiro> :D
<Conmiro> thanks
<Conmiro> i try to save
<Conmiro> and it says cant open file to write
<knome> you need to open the file with sudo
<Conmiro> how
<Conmiro> is that an app?
<knome> alt+f2 -> "gksudo mousepad /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> let me test it
<Conmiro> whats the command again?
<Conmiro> turns out it IS number 4.....
<knome> alt+f2 -> "gksudo mousepad /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Conmiro> number 3 is the text: "Other Operating Systems"
<Conmiro> lol
<Conmiro> How u type so fast???
<knome> press up and enter :P
<Conmiro> cheater
<knome> not really.
<Conmiro> lol
<Conmiro> cheater
<Conmiro> cheater
<Conmiro> cheater
<Conmiro> cheater
<Conmiro> cheater
<Conmiro> wow
<Conmiro> useful for spamming... That's bad
<knome> please stop flooding...
<Conmiro> I know
<Conmiro> Ive got another problem
<Conmiro> I cant seem to delete a file
<knome> which file?
<Conmiro> says i dont got priveleges....
<Conmiro> um /opt/lampp
<knome> well try "sudo rm /path/to/file" in terminal
<Conmiro> ok..
<Conmiro> cannot remove /opt/lampp is a directory....
<Conmiro> I want to delete the whole thing
<knome> are you sure you want to remove it?
<Conmiro> completely
<knome> "sudo rm -rf /opt/lampp"
<Conmiro> not doing anything
<Conmiro> mabey it did....
<Conmiro> it did
<knome> maybe... ;)
<Conmiro> lol
<Conmiro> i installed another version of lampp using package manager
<Conmiro> and im not sure where its dir is...
<Conmiro> can u help me?
<knome> you can search with catfish?
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> what i search
<Conmiro> lampp?
<knome> probably yes, if you want to find "lampp" :P
<Conmiro> where
<Conmiro> lampp is a package of files to instal
<Conmiro> theres no folder called lampp
<Conmiro> just installs linux apache mercur php.....
<Conmiro> and filezilla
<knome> aha.
<knome> so what dir you want?
<Conmiro> the place where u place files for dir
<Conmiro> i mean
<Conmiro> public
<Conmiro> theres a file there aready that says "it works!"
<TheSheep> /var/www
<Conmiro> i tried my ip and it came up
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> smarty.....
<TheSheep> but read the guide
<Conmiro> why
<Conmiro> what guide
<TheSheep> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Conmiro> oh
<Conmiro> I know how aready
<Conmiro> question
<Conmiro> I have the server setup on my windows xp os
<Conmiro> and was wondering
<Conmiro> if I can use some type of mabey shortcut so my files from xp show up in www on xubuntu?
<TheSheep> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Conmiro> I aready know how to view the files from my old os, how do I create some type of file jump or something?
<Conmiro> also how can I make my account root so I dont have to keep typing in some wierd cmd command?
<TheSheep> just change apache's root directory, I guess, that would be the simplest
<Conmiro> ok
<TheSheep> you shouldn't
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> how i change apaches root dir?
<TheSheep> gksu mousepad /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Conmiro> thats what I thought....
<Conmiro> what part
<TheSheep> just search for 'root'
<knome> Conmiro, you might want to read the apache documentation :P
<Conmiro> its fine
<Conmiro> um
<Conmiro> server root is not set to var/www......
<Conmiro> ServerRoot "/etc/apache2"
<TheSheep> what is it set to?
<TheSheep> fun
<Conmiro> ?
<TheSheep> anyways, you can set it to any directory you want
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> but how set to dir on another partition
<Conmiro> omg
<TheSheep> just reload apache config after you do
<Conmiro> my other partition disapeared from file manager
<TheSheep> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<TheSheep> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Conmiro> type that?
<TheSheep> argh, not that
<Conmiro> oh
<TheSheep> Conmiro: it tells you how to make your windows partition always be mounted at specific place in your filesystem
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> il read
<TheSheep> Conmiro: so that youw web server can access it
<Conmiro> ?
<Conmiro> oh
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1  link does not load
<TheSheep> ignore it
<TheSheep> you want https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<TheSheep> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<knome> woot! you can't ignore bug #1 ;)
<TheSheep> knome: observe
<Conmiro> .........................
<Conmiro> too many messages
<Conmiro> what do I do first??
<TheSheep> Conmiro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#File System Specific Examples
<TheSheep> Conmiro: there is one example for ntfs
<Conmiro> ok
<TheSheep> Conmiro: but it won't hurt to read the whole page
<TheSheep> at least skim it
<TheSheep> 2am, gotta go sleep, good luck
<knome> 3am :P
<Conmiro> ok
<Conmiro> om
<Conmiro> touched by an angel is soooo sad
<Conmiro> anyone seen it?
<knome> #xubuntu-offtopic please:P
<Conmiro> sorry
<Conmiro> the guy that touches his face is the angel of death
<Conmiro> u watching?
<knome> -offtopic please... .P
<Conmiro> huh
<Conmiro> oh wrong screen
<Conmiro> whats the folder for mounting os's?
<Conmiro> ?
<Conmiro> anyone know?
<Conmiro> what the folder is for mounting OS's?
<knome> what do you mean?
<Conmiro> the file
<Conmiro> to
<Conmiro> do it
<knome> i don't understand what you are trying to ask
<Conmiro> isint there some file you edit to fjad?
<Conmiro> idk....
<knome> woot?
<knome> :)
<Conmiro> forget it
<knome> k.
<knome> good night.
<juanantonio> Hello. I want to install xubuntu 8.10 into a PC that has a dual boot system, XP and SuSE 10, may I overwrite Suse and install Xubuntu in this partition?
<juanantonio> There someone?
<crimsun> juanantonio: you may if you wish, yes.
<juanantonio_> I fell down
<drewzf> <3 Xubuntu
<likemindead> Hello, all.
<likemindead> Any advice on how I can take a screenshot on my 1680x1050 desktop and it not be nearly 3MB? :-\
<politico> hey guys, could anyone answer some questions about choosing between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<likemindead> Xubuntu, hands down. ;-)
<politico> haha
<likemindead> J/K, shoot.
<politico> Well, I'm relatively new to linux
<politico> and I'm probably going to get an Acer Aspire One for christmas
<XFCEntral> personally, id go with Xubuntu then
<politico> and, I'd really like to install an ubuntu distro on it, but I've never really had much experience with XFCE
<likemindead> Xfce is much lighter/faster than GNOME or KDE.
<politico> i have a friend that's majoring in computer information systems, and has his own linux box but he hasn't been able to offer much in the way of advice since he's prefers gnome
<likemindead> Especially on more frugal hardware.
<politico> yeah, I've just heard 8.10 is kind of slow running gnome apps
<politico> is that true?
<likemindead> Not for me. And I'm on an old 1.8GHz with 512MB RAM.
<likemindead> OLD.
<likemindead> :-)
<politico> haha
<politico> what's the main differences between gnome and xfce?
<politico> what are*
<likemindead> I also have Xubuntu 8.10 on a Pentium II box at work with 256MB RAM and it's quite a bit quicker than 8.04 was.
<XFCEntral> politico: i have a small netbook computer as well (the Asus EEE PC, 4GB solid state drive, 512MB ram) and I've found Xubuntu to run better on that, as opposed to Ubuntu (GNOME)
<likemindead> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_Window_System_desktop_environments
<politico> hey! now that's just the article I've been trying to find :D
<likemindead> Note: GNOME is ~ 180MB while Xfce is ~ 15MB!!!
<politico> i keep finding these kde/gnome comparisons
<politico> wow, that is a big difference
<likemindead> Really is.
<likemindead> Then again, there's always Blackbox. ;-)
<ball> likeminded: is that on disk, or in RAM?
<likemindead> (Anybody have advice for my question earlier?)
<ball> likemindead: I'm typing this into a window managed by Blackbox ;-)
<likemindead> NICE!
 * ball missed the question
<politico> likemindead: haha, a little too minimalist for me
<likemindead> I'm from Amarillo, TX, where Blackbox's invertor is from!
<XFCEntral> on startup, i choose GNOME, Xfce or Fluxbox based on my level of patience that day :-D
<politico> likemindead: hey, I'm from west texas too! small world
<ball> If you see him, buy him a coffee.  I'll reimburse you when we meet next.
<likemindead> My question was, how do I take a screenshot of my 1680x1050 desktop without it being nearly 3MB? :-\
<ball> likemindead: png ftw
<likemindead> Small world, indeed.
<likemindead> They are .png! ???
<likemindead> By default.
<ball> greyscale png for the double-win
<likemindead> Yeah, I have to scale them down to 1280x600 and they're still over 1MB. Why is that?
<likemindead> And then I lose a lot of quality.
<ball> You'll lose quality if you scale them.
<ball> likemindead: can you email me one?
<ball> ...or stick it on imagebin or something?
<likemindead> Sure.
<politico> has anyone been able to compare Linux Mint w/ XFCE and Xubuntu?
<likemindead> Heh... imagebin has a max size of 1MB....
<ball> likemindead: aball@students.prairiestate.edu
<ball> Let's see, that would be 5.3 Mbytes uncompressed.
<fonzarelli> my resolution is 1440x900,  when I used scrot to take a screenshot the resulting PNG file is under 300k
<ball> ...so 3 Mbytes isn't /too/ bad.
 * ball breaks out the GIMP
<likemindead> scrot, eh?
<fonzarelli> ya, its command line, but i mapped it to the Print Screen button
<likemindead> Y
<fonzarelli> so i just hit the print screen button and the image appears in my home directory
<likemindead> (Wrong window!)
<ball> Colour screenshot: 33 Kbytes.  Greyscale: 20 Kbytes
<likemindead> Hmm... so why are mine coming up so dang big using the default "Take Screenshot" app?
<fonzarelli> let me try the take screenshot app, one sec
<likemindead> M'kay.
<fonzarelli> 260k
<fonzarelli> i dunno...
<likemindead> ?!
<likemindead> I'm really confused.
<likemindead> It shouldn't have anything to do with the size of the wallpaper, should it?
<fonzarelli> ahh, maybe
<likemindead> Hrm...
<fonzarelli> let me try screenshoting something more color intensive
<politico> likemindead: does Xubuntu come with fewer apps upon the initial install than Ubuntu does?
<likemindead> Yes.
<likemindead> It's meant to be more lightweight, overall.
<ball> http://imagebin.ca/img/fUk-LFb.png
<likemindead> Blackbox, always FTW!
<ball> likemindead: wallpaper will make the screenshot less compressible
<likemindead> I see.
<ball> (more changes of colour, more bytes).
<fonzarelli> likemindead: 1.6MB with a fancy wallpaper
<likemindead> The wallpaper I'm using is 1.3MB....
<ball> likemindead: try it without the wallpaper
<likemindead> Will do.
<likemindead> 135.2kB
<likemindead> Ha...
<fonzarelli> there's your answer ;)
<likemindead> http://imagebin.org/32294
<likemindead> I had wondered if it was the wallpaper. Should've done some simple trial & error...
<likemindead> G'nite, all. ^_^
<deus_> Does the new ati drivers support xorg 7.4
<deus_> i was under the impression  that  it didnt?
<atari> can anyone tell me why firefox is changeing the workspace wwhen opening a link from another application?
<Kred> That's a good question, because I noticed that yesterday
<Kred> There's apparently no way to tell the window to stay on some specific space
<atari> yeah
<Myrtti> the fault is firefoxes
<Myrtti> hold on
<atari> also on start everything ends up on workspace 1
<atari> ah
<atari> so then it's the badbad firefox ;(
<Myrtti> http://blog.cihar.com/archives/2008/11/13/firefox_hidden_config_of_the_day/
 * Kred takes out the whip
<Kred> Easy fix :)
<atari> WOOHOO! :)
<atari> thx Myrtti
<Myrtti> atari: np
<atari> now only bluetooth is missing ;)
<deus_> Does the new ati drivers support xorg 7.4
<deus_> i was under the impression  that  it didnt?
<Almindor> hello
<Almindor> whenever I try to install eclipse, it tries to pull in all the gcj stuff
<Almindor> but I have sun's java (jre and jdk)
<Almindor> any idea if it's possible to get eclipse without the gcj?
<Kred> I don't, sorry. But I was wondering if Shade/Unshade can be done via keyboard
<Kred> If it's possible then I don't have to use mouse
<knome> Kred, well you can shade/unshade by scrolling the mouse over title at least
<knome> Kred, alt+f9
<knome> Kred, you can change that in settings manager -> window manager -> tab keyboard
<knome> Almindor, do you have other java compiler installed?
<Almindor> knome, yes, 32bit one from sun (I plan to use GWT)
<Almindor> knome, but I chose 64bit one in galternatives
<knome> Almindor, i suppose you need to compile eclipse yourself then if you want to use other compiler
<Almindor> knome, well I can always set the jre/jdk to be used for project, I just wanted to avoid pulling in gcj
<knome> yeah well...
<knome> if things should work easily for newbies, things can't be overconfigurable :)
<Almindor> IMHO sun's java should be used by default
<Almindor> gcj is horrid
<knome> poke the motus ;)
<Myrtti> it will not be used by default until it's fully open source
<knome> Myrtti, :]
<Myrtti> just a cold, sad fact.
<Almindor> isn't openjdk already?
<Myrtti> Almindor: but you've installed sun-java...
 * knome hugs Myrtti 
<knome> bye everybody. have fun using xubuntu!
<Myrtti> oooh, snail-mail arrived
<Almindor> Myrtti, oh right ibex has openjdk.. but then why isn't it default? :P
<Kred> knome: holly cow it works! Thanks mate
<Almindor> knome, btw. any idea how to tell the xkb plugin to change language on alt+shift?
<generalsnus> heyas guys
<generalsnus> i have 2 xubuntu boxeswich authenticate users against ldap/ad.   And 1 box with a NFS share: the directory "homeshare" is exported...   and the 2 xubuntu's have the NFS share mounted with fstab: 10.10.10.10:/homeshare  /home/homeshare nfs...etc etc     works great, however when i login with a freshly created user for xubuntu box 1.  the home folder /home/homeshare/username  is made.  but if o log on from the other xub
<generalsnus> I have my /home folder on a nfs share..  and i have 2 xubuntu boxes .. the users have same uid etc..  but when i login  form the 2 computers, the one cretaes a home folder like /home/USERNAME  and the other makes /home /username   1 uses capital letters and the other dont...  how can i make both computers use the same /home/username folder?
<Kred> I was wondering if there's a way to make windows automatically resize when focus changes? If they all are like fullscreen I think it would be nice to have them shade accordingly. Or would that be retarded?
<Kred> There's a lot of screen action for such a simple function after all..
<generalsnus> I have my /home folder on a nfs share..  and i have 2 xubuntu boxes .. the users have same uid etc..  but when i login  form the 2 computers, the one cretaes a home folder like /home/USERNAME  and the other makes /home /username   1 uses capital letters and the other dont...  how can i make both computers use the same /home/username folder?
<Kred> generalsnus: earlier you said you use ldap/ad. If it's AD (not sure if it's with ldap too) then it creates, if I remember correctly, username with capitals.
<generalsnus> Kred: i found out that 1 of the xubuntu boxes, was installed with 8.04 and recently uppgraded to 8.10.. and the other box was freshly installed with 8.10..  i also made 2 new users in AD,  if i logon the new user from the fresh box, the home folder is created with capitals... new user with the old box, the home folder is created with small letters...   there most be some config file that decides this somhow
<Kred> Sounds like that
<Kred> Out of topic: what do you use for AD authentication?
<generalsnus> so what config file decides how home folders are created and such?
<generalsnus> w2k3 server
<Kred> I meant on the client side
<Kred> I don't know about the config files. I never played around with such settings
<generalsnus> i use Likewise-open for authentication...  its like 2-3 clicks and done.. quit easy
<Kred> Yes I know. I used that one too and I did notice on 8.04 the capital letters thing. I'd recommend to look answers from likewise's homepage
<generalsnus> think its likewise related?
<Kred> I suspect it's on the configuration files of it, yes
<generalsnus> hm.. tried to search .. dosent seem to find anything related
<Mooch> anyone familiar with Mailbox watcher?
<Mooch> anyone know how to make a shortcut out of Evolution?
<Mooch> anyone have used Mailwatcher launcher
<Mooch> Mailwatch Launcher
<Mooch> knome have U used Mailwatcher
<Mooch> I am trying to set up a launcher Mailbox Watcher but having some trouble with the parameters
<Mooch> Please If anyone can help out I would greatly appreciate it
<gabkdlly> Mooch: hi
<gabkdlly> Mooch: what are you trying to do?
<gabkdlly> it sounds like you just want to put "evolution" in the "Run on click" field
<juanantonio_> Hi. I got Intrepid Xubuntu CDLive running in a PC with SuSE 10. Is it possible to see the files contained in SuSE from Xubuntu Live?
<Myrtti> most likely
<juanantonio_> Well, I cannot see them
<juanantonio_> I mean, in GParted, I can see them, but in Thunar I cannot
<peter_> my easy menu in xubuntu has disappeared, how do i get it back?
<juanantonio_> I musto, I return later
<Mooch> gabkdlly yes
<Mooch> gabkdlly|away: yes that is what I'm trying to do
<Mooch> sorry had to step out for a sec
<Mooch> peter there is a command U need to input in the altf2 menu
<Mooch> xfce4-panel: Peter input this in the command line and it should pop back up
<Mooch> gabkdlly|away: U still here
<Mooch> anyone else can help with the Mailwatcher or how can I create a shortcut for evolution?
<peter_> thank you mooch!
<gabkdlly|away> Mooch: hi, so my suggestion to put "evolution" in the "Run on click" field did not help?
<Mooch> ur welcome had the same problem the other day it sort of freaked me out but I googled the problem don't remember the website off hand
<Mooch> no gabkdlly it didn't let me post the problem
<Mooch> what else are you supposed to put in the run on click besides evolution
<gabkdlly> that should be enough, but you have to click the icon to run evolution
<Mooch> gabkdlly: when you edit the mailbox and click on advance if I am using pop3 as my server do I use secure or nonsecure?
<Mooch> I clicked on secure put getting some errors
<Mooch> a secure connection was requested but gnutls was not initialised that is the error I am getting
<gabkdlly> what sort of security you require depends on your mail service
<Mooch> according to the help window I am using the correct security for the server I am using
<Mooch> How do you make a icon for evolution on the desktop
<gabkdlly> right click on the desktop
<Mooch> I tried that and I get the menu list for some odd reason
<gabkdlly> Mooch: Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Desktop
<gabkdlly> Mooch: check "Allow Xfce to manage the desktop", then right click will work
<Mooch> hang on
<gabkdlly> Mooch: also, Behavior -> uncheck "Show desktop on right click"
<Mooch> ok let do that
<Mooch> when I do that and I right click it doesn't do anything
<Mooch> ok wait a sec
<Mooch> now my right click won't work
<gabkdlly> Mooch: hmmm, beats me then, sorry
<Mooch> I am running the xfce as my default so its throwing me off big time
<D-meist> Hello all.  Anybody up?
<jarnos> D-meist: yes
<D-meist> could you help me with something jarnos?
<jarnos> D-meist: maybe
<D-meist> know anything about file sharing between xubuntu and vista?
<jarnos> D-meist: no
<D-meist> ok
<gabkdlly> D-meist: you can use ssh for example
<gabkdlly> D-meist: there is a windows program called WinSCP
<D-meist> WinSCP, huh?  Hmm...K, googling now
<gabkdlly> D-meist:  http://www.openssh.com/windows.html
<D-meist> ty gabkdlly
<gabkdlly> D-meist: although, you will have to install an ssh server on your xubuntu box, since it is not installed by default. I use openssh-server, it is quite light weight.
<D-meist> I know nothing about the ssh protocol.  I'm going to try and research a bit on how it works.
<gabkdlly> D-meist: there is also samba, ftp, and probably many other protocols you can use to transfer files between computers
<D-meist> well, i'm using samba right now.  I can see my vista shares...they just time out whenever I try to access the content in the folder
<jxander> anyone using multimedia keys in xfce?
<NotADJ> !info openoffice3
<ubottu> Package openoffice3 does not exist in intrepid
<NotADJ> !info openoffice
<ubottu> Package openoffice does not exist in intrepid
<NotADJ> !info openoffice.org
<ubottu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-11ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<trailbrain> Is there a version of xubuntu 8.04 (alternate CD) that will work with edubuntu?
<atari> is it possible to tell the network manager to run a script instead of bringing up some deivce?
<jxander> how come listen supports multimedia keys and other players don't?... are there any plugins or configurations for multimedia keys in xfce?
<atari> jxander: there are key names in the shortcuts section. you could check whether X gets the correct key names...
<jxander> atari: they are being recognized, but i don't know what to write in the shortcuts section in xfce settings so that rhythmbox would use them.
<atari> jxander: which function keys do not work?
<jxander> play/pause next previous and stop
<atari> the app needs to support it
<atari> so i assume its a problem of the player...
<jxander> in gnome they work fine
<atari> hmok... sorry. i'm not that familiair with that...
<jxander> atari: thanks anyway :D
<surferelf> Anyone know of a way to get Xubuntu to talk to AOL besides penggy?
<surferelf> There doesn't seem to be a source package for it in Intrepid.
<ladanz_> hi
<ladanz_> i dont think its a xubuntu fault but could someone try to reach www.wi-md.de
<ladanz_> i get a ping packet filtered and firefox wont show the page
<knome> ladanz_, http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<ladanz_> hm thanxs
<ladanz_> its just me
<ladanz_> but why?
<knome> eh well..
<Myrtti> hard to know
<Myrtti> I left my crystal ball at my moms
<knome> xomg
<knome> *z
<knome> is she a witch
<Myrtti> knome: newsflash, yesterday at old o'clock
<ladanz_> a witch? so she left her ballS at her moms ;-)
<knome> ouch? :P
<ladanz_> but thanx anyway
<ladanz_> so i'm new to irc... is it like a usual chat ?
<Myrtti> the question should be
<Myrtti> are the usual chats like IRC
<Myrtti> (most of the usual chats are in fact younger than IRC)
<ladanz_> and what shpuld be the answer?
<ladanz_> *should
<Myrtti> they should
<Myrtti> sadly, most of them aren't-
<Mopman> ladanz_, turn back now, while you still have a life
<knome> ladanz_, no! don't turn back! you'll die up there!
<ladanz_> i must do what a man must do!
<ladanz_> *walk inside the light*
<Myrtti> "hello, my name is Miia, and I'm an IRC addict. It all started in April 1996 when..."
<knome> meh, you won me by 4 years. :P
<Myrtti> ladanz_: RUUUUNNNNN FORRREST! RRRUUN
<ladanz_> so u guys and gals use xubuntu, he?
<knome> nope. i use window 95.
<knome> +s
<ladanz_> i noticed that because im pretty smart and a computer science student
<knome> and that only in case windows 3.11 doesn't start.
<knome> i'm here just to make fun of xubuntu.
<ladanz_> a thats what they call a dual booter?
<knome> yes.
<knome> no actually i run xubuntu on all of my machines and i'm doomed eh i mean nominated for the xubuntu marketing lead
<knome> :]
<ladanz_> nice
<knome> it's a nice job and a nice community we have
<ladanz_> i can confirm that
<knome> have you contributed to xubuntu or just using it?
<ladanz_> so do u guys do something besides waiting for new messages?
<knome> depends on the time of day ;)
<ladanz_> what du u mean contributed?
<knome> like wrote any code or did something for the community or some artwork or user support or even spread cds...
<ladanz_> yeah i spread some cds....
<knome> sounds great.
<ladanz_> but i'm pretty new to the project... last year i was a M$ follower
<knome> yeah well, we also need people who have just converted
<knome> to spread the word of the easyness converting
<knome> and about the new *good* things you find in *ubuntu compared to windows
<knome> so if you want to help, we're warmly accepting you to our contributing community
<knome> not joining is also ok, but that's not officially supported ;)
<ladanz_> lol
<knome> (that was a good marketing speech)
<ladanz_> yeah u r the right one for your job
<knome> good to hear that:)
<ladanz_> or u should be promoted
<knome> should i? ;)
<knome> i only joined a few months ago
<knome> i suppose i'm ok with this title for a long time :P
<ladanz_> but it is a FAST buisness with xubuntu
<knome> true
<ladanz_> u know , cause XFCE
<knome> tbh, we're kind of short on promotion/artwork people
<ladanz_> im superbad at artwork, i m more a economical computer science student
<Myrtti> I'm good in everything but not excellent in anything
<knome> Myrtti, :]
<knome> ladanz_, so what do you actually are good in?
<knome> or better, which are your talents
<ladanz_> ah, im not a bad programmer
<ladanz_> (i think ;-) )
<knome> well xubuntu needs developers also...
<Odd-rationale> i;m good at being bad at things...
<ladanz_> to me things like xubuntu seems so big, u know ... i could'n image how to take part in it
<knome> ladanz_, /join #xubuntu-devel
<ladanz_> but, discovering the world of linux reveals a lot of things
<Ad0> hello :)
<knome> hello.
<Ad0> is there a page where all the ubuntu servers are listed?
<Ad0> I need a working sources.list
<Ad0> I smashed mine
<Ad0> :)
<knome> which release?
<Ad0> intrepid
<Ad0> sorry
<Ad0> I live in norway
<Ad0> but it seems like they have been out of sync etc
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<knome> Ad0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/77522/
<Ad0> thanks
<knome> there's mine
<Ad0> hehe finnish
<knome> it's fi, but the servers will work for you as well
<Ad0> pältenen
<knome> pältenen? :)
<Ad0> pärkele
<knome> a-ha
<knome> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<knome> ;)
<Ad0> haha
<Myrtti> tsktsk
<Ad0> thanks a lot  knome
<Ad0> damn I am getting a lot of updates now
<knome> yw +  not a surprise :)
<Ad0> yeah
<Ad0> like I mean go figure rite
<Ad0> haha
<Ad0> some really violent changes
<Ad0> new kernel and all
<knome> hah:)
<Ad0> I guess I have to recompile my DVB drivers
<Ad0> yeah
#xubuntu 2008-11-28
<NotADJ> Hey, is http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3174/3034935516_1fd3a41756_b.jpg an HD error, or an FS error.
<Mooch> I need some help, I'm trying to send a message through email I have all my settings set up and all I see is sending message and the message I am sending is not very big at all.
<Mooch> my outgoing server seems to be set correctly but its not sending my message and I wanted to know why
<Mooch> anyone here that can help me out
<Mooc1> I am having some problems with email can someone help me out
<NotADJ> Mooc1: Try #ubuntu or The ubuntu forum.
<NotADJ> Or your Mail Provider.
<Mooc1> well the problem lies more on Xubuntu because thats what I have
<Mooc1> my server settings are set up correctly but there is something wrong because it is not sending my message
<Xylia> Hi, I just installed Xubuntu on my Mini 9, and I don't know how to get the wireless going. Any suggestions?
<iShock> Anyone here
<Odd-rationale> no
<iShock> k
<KlrSp1> ﻿anyone a hibernate master? i can get it to hibernate, but not resume
<kejing> hey guys
<kejing> I am a newbie to ubuntu (installed xfce 4
<kejing> I cannot get mail in xfce4 using evolution
<atari> is there an "official" way to add crossover to xubuntu? or is dpkg -i just fine?
<kim_bruning> Hello, on first install of compiz on  my hp compaq nc6220 it works perfectly, now if I log out and log back in, if I try starting compiz again, it trashes the desktop (huge artifacts, menus render as black with random pixels.. desktop unusable) How do I prevent this? I had similar problems with xfce+compiz on gentoo, and could correct things by deleting all sessions, and preventing session saving... but I'm still in the dark (no pun intended re blac
<kim_bruning> k desktop :-P)
<kim_bruning> hmm, is anyone in?
<onlooker> Hi. I'm having problems making xubuntu remember my manual network settings. I have to retype them each time I login
<atari> can anyone tell me why i alsways need to tell xfce "to manage the desktop" after a reboot?
<knome> atari, sounds like your saved session is borked.
<knome> atari, after logging in, tell xfce to manage the desktop
<atari> knome: thats what i did
<knome> atari, then log out, but select the checkbox "save session for future logins"
<knome> atari, and log back in. what does it do now?
<atari> i have no checkbox to save the session on the menu with the 6 entries when exiting...
<knome> atari, should be underneath those... which xubuntu version are you using?
<atari> 8.10
<knome> can you check again? :]
<knome> it's a small box underneath the 6 buttons
<atari> i am sure i have intrepid
<atari> but there is no such box
<knome> ok...
<knome> sounds like a bug or sth
<atari> in the settings somewhere i specified to save the session by default when logging out
<knome> yes, is it on now?
<atari> i'd say  so
<knome> ok, what happens if you log out and in?
<atari> mom
<knome> ?
<atari> didnt help
<knome> ok...
<atari> could it have something to do with problems with gnome?
<knome> not really
<knome> is the desktop empty when logging in?
<knome> or is nautilus or sth controlling it?
<atari> its empty and in a strang brown color...
<knome> what if you right click it?
<atari> nothing
<knome> ok
<atari> its possible it has something to do with nautilus...
<atari> as i installed nautilus for bluetooth support. since then i have the problem
<knome> 'ps -A | grep nautilus' in terminal
<knome> does it give output?
<atari> 15458 ?        00:00:00 nautilus
<atari> hm
<knome> ok, if you 'kill 15458' what happens?
<atari> when killing it, its working again
<knome> the desktop?
<atari> well. at least i get the blue desktop as supposed to ;)
<knome> ok.
<knome> then try to log out and in
<atari> ok. now its working as it should
<atari> but how to prevent this happening again after a reboot?
<knome> hmm.. do not save the sessions
<knome> (change the setting)
<knome> and do not run nautilus in xfce
<knome> if you definitely want to run it and not taking over desktop, run it as 'nautilus --no-desktop'
<knome> atari, ^
<atari> can you tell me where nautilus is getting started?
<knome> i suppose it was saved in the session
<knome> if it's started normally, it will have processes running even if all the windows were closed
<atari> hm
<atari> is there som global config for nautilus where i can specify --no-desktop?
<atari> s/som/some
<knome> yes, in gconf, but afaik changing the setting doesn't actually do anything.
<knome> (it's a bug or not yet implemented)
<knome> and i don't nautilus at all anymore, so i wouldn't know even if it worked
<atari> grmbl... so i have to life with it for the moment...
<knome> is bluetooth the only thing you need nautilus?
<atari> need to go to get some food...
<knome> ok. bon appetit
<atari> merci
<atari> à plus tard ;)
<sinbox> hi vidd
<vidd> hello sinbox
<sinbox> grrrr @ liblame0-dev
<sinbox> can't find the bugger in the repos :/
<vidd> sinbox, i dont see it either
<vidd> what is requiring it?
<sinbox> all I find where searching is problems with it :/
<sinbox> trying to install MuSE for streaming mp3
<vidd> sinbox, have you added the medibuntu repos?
<vidd> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sinbox> if listeners were a bit more clued up I'd happily stick to ogg
<sinbox> not sure I have but I did install all the lame packages and libraries I could find
<sinbox> in fact I've just downloaded the tarball of the latest lame  version, might try this now
<sinbox> which means I probably need to install build-essentials first, I think premature baldness is nearing
<sinbox> apparently it's supposed to be a symlink to liblame-dev or some such but it doesn't seem like iut got packaged properly or something (getting in way above my head here)
<angelo> hello folks, I'm using xubuntu 8.10 - abiword, while trying to print a document, issues this message: "the specified color format is not supported"
<vidd> angelo, you trying to print in color on a black and white printer?
<angelo> nope, vidd
<vidd> do you have "a2ps" installed?
<angelo> yes, the converter is installed
<angelo> vidd, CUPS is correctly configured and I can print from other applications or from another pc
<vidd> angelo, then im out of ideas....
 * vidd uses OOo or mousepad to print =\
<angelo> hmm, ok
<vidd> angelo, what file format did you save that document?
<angelo> abw
<vidd> try to convert it to a "more standard" file format
<vidd> its possible CUPS doesnt understand it =\
<angelo> I will try vidd, thanks for tip
<bad-wire> mmm  fluxbox = neat
<anubis> What
<anubis> What's a fluxbox?
<bad-wire> light windows manager for X
<anubis> Ah
<vidd> bad-wire, lxde = nice as well (with slim or gdm)
<anubis> I like xfce
 * vidd prefers slim
<bad-wire> well, I might try xdm + fluxbox and get rid of all the other stuff on here, in the end it's a matter of personnal preference :)
<anubis> Anyone ever have font issues with Wine and Nvidia drivers?  I asked in #wine but noone is answering.
<bad-wire> not used wine sorry
<angelo> vidd, if I choose odt format abiword prints
<mikubuntu> wondering which file is the easiest/best option for me to download to try firefox minefield?   i686.complete.mar   or    i686.tar.bz2 ?
<vidd> angelo, =]
<vidd> angelo, that means that cups doesnt understand the file format =]
<knome> angelo, file a bug
<angelo> ok, knome
<mikubuntu> will either of these extract easily and automatically be incorporated to menu?
<knome> mikubuntu, is it an extension?
<ubuntu__> is there a possibility to burn a cd using the xubuntu livecd while having only one cd drive? :)
<angelo> bye vidd ;) - people
<mikubuntu> no, is a nightly build of firefox alpha codename minefield, supposed to be fairly stable and lightning fast .... http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10107591-16.html
<knome> mikubuntu, isn't it firefox 3 then...?
<vidd> ubuntu__, no
<ubuntu__> thanks vidd
<mikubuntu> knome: i don't think so, its beyond 3
<mikubuntu> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10107591-16.html
<dcolish> you know how it got the nickname minefield?
<mikubuntu> no, do you
<mikubuntu> its a codename, not a nickname
<dcolish> oh i'm sorry prof.
<mikubuntu> quite allright, then
<dcolish> if you've ever looked at the code, its a minefield
<dcolish> hence the name. it goes back to when they merged a bunch of stuff from the moz and netscape projects
<dcolish> at least that
<dcolish> is my understanding
<mikubuntu> in what sense, so far i've read two favorable reviews, with recent dating, and the project seems to have been started in 06 or before, so it may have come a long ways
<dcolish> sure but there are some nightly builds that are aweful
<mikubuntu> thats why i'd like to know how to download it seperately from my reg firefox just to try it out
<vidd> mikubuntu, you dont
<vidd> it installs as firefox
<vidd> it will overwrite your existing firefox
<dcolish> mikubuntu: read the developer documentation
<dcolish> it is not available as a straight dl
<mikubuntu> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/   one of the reviews i read said you could dl one of these without interfering with your installed version, this is no true?
<vidd> mikubuntu, if so, i dunno how
<vidd> all i can say is "read thier documentation"
<mikubuntu> i don't see how it could be any worse than this ff i'm using now has got SO SLOW on ubuntu
<vidd> mikubuntu, this is why i use epiphany =]
<vidd> uses the same plugins as ff
<mikubuntu> and i always have galeon, epiphany, opera, etc to fall back on ...
<mikubuntu> huh??? i dint know epiphany used same plugins as ff ...
<dcolish> its mozilla based
<mikubuntu> u mean same add-ons and extensions?
<vidd> mikubuntu, yep
<mikubuntu> chatzilla as add on?
<vidd> mikubuntu, dunno...i use xchat
<mikubuntu> i'll be back in a few.  i think i'm going to change my surf shorts :P
<sinbox> si vidd could I just copy a ff profile to epiphany and get it to work just like that?
<dcolish> mikubuntu: vidd: I dont know. i just grabbed the latest alpha of ff and its still looking the same to me
<vidd> sinbox, i dont know tbh....i never installed ff on that machine to find out =]
<sinbox> hehe I copy my profile from one machine to another usually, too many things to reinstall and configure by hand otherwise
<vidd> me to...but i dont bookmark alot, and i dont have too many passwords to remember
 * vidd tends to copy entire /home directories sometimes =]
<sinbox> ah well, I movec to linux 2 days after finishing this machine when the XP one died, I have gazillions of passwords actually, so many I have a list of them, all in code obviously
<sinbox> uhoh spammers trying it out on the forum again
<mikubuntu> vidd, i added epiphany through synaptic, but it doesn't appear in the menu, what gives
<mikubuntu> vidd, do you use epiphany (gecko)?
 * vinnl does
<knome> mikubuntu, are you sure you installed the epiphany browser?
<knome> mikubuntu, there is a game named epiphany as well
<vinnl> !info epiphany
<ubottu> epiphany (source: epiphany): clone of Boulder Dash game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-2 (intrepid), package size 82 kB, installed size 288 kB
<vinnl> !info epiphany-browser
<ubottu> epiphany-browser (source: epiphany-browser): Intuitive web browser - dummy package. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 17 kB, installed size 76 kB
<knome> hello vinnl o/
<vinnl> Hi knome  :)
<mikubuntu> dcolish, did you get it from here: ?  http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/
<mikubuntu> knome: yes, i got ephiphany, but it looks like i got the one marked (gecko) and i don't know if thats the one i want or not, don't see anywhere on it to grab addons, do you just go to mozilla site and download them?
<knome> mikubuntu, epiphany doesn't support the same addons as firefox
<knome> afaik
<vinnl> Only Gecko plugins like Flash support
<vinnl> And some Epiphany-specific extensions, I believe in epiphany-extensions
<knome> agree
<mikubuntu> oh, well, i thought i understood vidd to say it supported same addons and extensions ...
<knome> i'll go now. see you folks later.
<vinnl> Bye knome
<vinnl> mikubuntu, it does support extensions, but not Firefox's
<mikubuntu> k, thx
<dcolish> mikubuntu: yes i pulled from that link. usually i built minefield because i want specific build options, but that looks to be a generic build of it
<mikubuntu> dcolish: maybe it does look just like ff3, but i read is much faster, what do you think?
<dcolish> mikubuntu: i have not run any benchmarks, but I reviewed the features and it doesn't look like a lot of new stuff. besides, i build minefield regularly. why dont you just try it out
<mikubuntu> cos i don't know how to dl it separately from my reg ff ...
<mikubuntu> somebody said it will replace my reg firefox
<dcolish> they were mistaken. it is a simple tarball.
<dcolish> you can run it from wherever you untar it
<mikubuntu> so, how do i do that ... dl the version thats called tar.bz2 ?
<dcolish> yes
<mikubuntu> k, then what next?  just right click and extract on the desktop?  how do i make a launcher for it?
<mikubuntu> asking me do i want to open with archive manager or save file ?
<dcolish> save the file
<mikubuntu> k, done
<mikubuntu> its on desktop now
<dcolish> so extract it to a place you can remember
<mikubuntu> uhhhh, like where?
<dcolish> depends on what you can remember
<dcolish> i usually put alpha or experimental software in a folder called workspace
<mikubuntu> i can remember desktop.  right click offers 'extract here' does that mean extract onto desktop?
<dcolish> yup
<mikubuntu> no prob putting it there?
<dcolish> nope
<dcolish> make sure its going to create the top level firefox folder and not just spit out all the dir contents
<dcolish> brb
<mikubuntu> hmmmm, i don't know if its running minefield or ff3 .... it opened ff with all my same addons and configurations
<princedugan> is there a way to only hace the xfce panel on my first desktop workspaace?
<Odd-rationale> princedugan: i don't think so...
<princedugan> ﻿/join #xfce
<princedugan> oops
<Odd-rationale> :P
<princedugan> ﻿/join #xfce
<princedugan> why's it doing that?
<Odd-rationale> idk.... what client?
<princedugan> pidgin
<vidd> princedugan, are you adding a space in the beginning of the line?
<princedugan> no, no spaces b4 or after
<dcolish> mikubuntu: the help -> about will tell you. also in the ff folder you should see a application.ini file. that specifies the version name
<the-erm> anyone know how to set a static ip by chance?
<the-erm> or a url how to do it?
<the-erm> every ?ubuntu dist has a different way of doing it
<the-erm> the applet in the tray won't set it at boot.
<the-erm> I'd like to edit the /etc files directly and set it up that way
<dcolish> the-erm: check out man interfaces
<the-erm> thanks dcolish
<the-erm> it was /etc/network/interfaces
<the-erm> I'm checking to see if the configuration sticks during reboot now
<the-erm> here's something odd ... if I ctrl+alt+F1 then log in ~/.bashrc isn't executed
<dcolish> is your shell actually bash?
<dcolish> check it
<the-erm> echo $SHELL has /bin/bash
<vidd> the-erm, first, check that you HAVE ~/.bashrc
<the-erm> of course I do :)
<the-erm>  . ./.bashrc will run it
<vidd> and to verify that you do in fact use bash, check your /etc/passwd file
<the-erm> there's a point.
<vidd> the last section tell you what default shell you are set to use
<likemindead> Hello, all.
<the-erm> oddly enough /bin/bash
<fonzarelli> the-erm:  xubuntu 8:10?
<fonzarelli> 8.10*
<the-erm> yes 8.10
<likemindead> Printing help, anyone? My Samsung ML-1210 has always worked perfectly 'til I installed the 25 updates this morning. :-\
<the-erm> I can live with it, just kinda odd
<fonzarelli> k, i'm going to test that, one sec
<vidd> fonzarelli, i like the first one....looks like scripture =]
<vidd> likemindead, did you reboot after the updates (since there was a kernel update)?
<likemindead> I did.
<dcolish> the-erm: are you setting anything special in the rc file?
<fonzarelli> the-erm: confirmed it works for me.   perhaps the lines in your bashrc that you're expecting to work are malformed?
<likemindead> Anytime I try to print I now get "Too many failed attempts."
<vidd> the-erm, default .bashrc?
<the-erm> fonzarelli: it is possible, there is a lot of stuff in there
<the-erm> I'll check out /etc/bashrc if that's what you're saying.
<vidd> likemindead, are you trying to print to a network printer? or a local printer?
<likemindead> I even turned off and disconnected the printer, deleted it, and reinstalled it.
<likemindead> It is local.
<fonzarelli> the-erm: i mean in your ~/.bashrc
<fonzarelli> if you pastebin it we can take a look
<vidd> likemindead, clear your printer cache
<vidd> ?
<the-erm> I'll pastebin it.
<dcolish> fonzarelli: the-erm: just source your file in bash, it will print the errors
<dcolish> . ./.bashrc
<likemindead> Okay. How do I do that? Wouldn't it clear when I rebooted?
<vidd> likemindead, no it would not
<likemindead> Ah.
<likemindead> Clear printer cache, FTW? How?
<vidd> hrm....where the heck is that.....
<likemindead> :-)
<the-erm> http://pastebin.ca/1269648 # ugly but here it is
<fonzarelli> the-erm: does this command produce any errors:   source ~/.bashrc
<the-erm> nope
<the-erm> but it appears to run it
<the-erm> I should probably get the default .bashrc and add what I need to it.
<the-erm> However it still doesn't explain why it's not being ran when I log in on a tty ctrl+alt+f1
<the-erm> It's not a big deal.  Just thought it was kinda odd.
<the-erm> I just checked the permissions, and it doesn't have the execute bit set.  Is your's set?
<dcolish> nope
<the-erm> I should probably work on the backup script at this time, so skip it.
<the-erm> I had to re-install from scratch when I upgraded to 8.10 good thing I back up.
<dcolish> yeah, you might find some errors in messages
<dcolish> the-erm: what do you use to back up?
<the-erm> a custom script that uses rsync and hardlinking
<the-erm> backs up the database, sets permissions and a whole bunch of other things
<the-erm> I wonder if I added something to /etc/bash.bashrc to execute . ~/.bashrc if that'd fix the problem
<dcolish> the-erm: what db do you use?
<likemindead> Well, I don't know why, but I can print via OpenOffice 3.0 but not .pdf via Document Viewer.
<the-erm> yup adding if [ -e $HOME/.bashrc]; then\n . $HOME/.bashrc\n fi
<likemindead> Oh well. Thanks anyways.
<vidd> likemindead, did you try to print a pdf from OOo?
<dcolish> the-erm: it could be an issue with running the tty as a login shell as opposed to an interactive shell, look at man bash
<likemindead> No. I printed it in .odt in OOo.
<vidd> likemindead, try to print a .pdf in OOo
<vidd> im sure you will find that it doesnt print from there either
<vidd> (OOo can open pdf....right?)
<Odd-rationale> no...
<vidd> likemindead, do you have a2ps installed?
<likemindead> I don't think OOo can open .pdf files.
<likemindead> Yes, "a2ps is already the newest version."
<vidd> likemindead, what error do you get?
<likemindead> "Too many failed attempts."
<vidd> likemindead, can you print to file? and is this evince?
<vidd> hrm....
 * vidd just printed a PDF without issue
<likemindead> It is "Document Viewer 2.24.1"
<likemindead> OOo is still printing just fine for me, though.
<likemindead> Weird. :-\
<vidd> hrm...im using Evince Document Viewer 2.22.2
<vidd> ic....
<vidd> evince is version 2.24.1, evince-gtk is version 2.22.2
<likemindead> Oh well. As long as OOo is letting me print. I'm sure they'll work the bugs out of evince in a few days.
<likemindead> Gotta run. Thanks again. :D
<vidd> shame he ran away....
<vidd> "they" cant get the bugs worked out unless someone reports them
 * vidd has not been able to duplicate his issue, so cannot file a bug =\
<vidd> *this*
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey everyone. i can't set the proper resolution on a computer i just set up with xubuntu. i'm trying to set 1280x1024 but it won't let me go past 1280x800. any ideas?
<retour> Hmmm czy jest to LCD panel?
<retour> is it LCD panel?
<retour> and what is your chipset? you may need 915chipser patch installed or generate own modelines using GTF
<DrUnKnMuNkY> retour: my chipset is G965
<JacaByte> You guys know anything about running Xubuntu on a PowerMac 9500?
#xubuntu 2008-11-29
<Cool-Nick> check this guys: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996355
<fonzarelli> Cool-Nick: duplicate thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=479677
<Cool-Nick> fonzarelli: plz don't say it :(
<Cool-Nick> yeah but that one is old :)
<Cool-Nick> we need a new one ;)
<fonzarelli> haha
<Cool-Nick> hey buddy POST yours ;)
<fonzarelli> the world is my workstation
<Cool-Nick> the world is too big for you ;)
<Cool-Nick> do you like mine?
<fonzarelli> yup, its nice
<Cool-Nick> thnx
<lonor> How do you add more Desktops in Xubuntu 8.10? Also - how can I add the Terminal to the launcher panel. Does the CPU usage graph take up much CPU?
<lonor> and does the Network usage graph take up much CPU?
<orangefly> can anyone help with a linksys wusb54gs....???....
<fonzarelli> what's your question?
<orangefly> hello....???....
<orangefly> anyone here....???....
<cody-somerville> :)
<cody-somerville> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gourdcaptain> Does anyone have any tips for submitting bug reports? I've found several bugs in XFCE I've been told to report as bugs, but nobody ever seems to respond to launchpad entries or XFCE bugzilla entries I make.
<bitmouse> hey could anybody recommend a good VNC program group?
<ZER0C00L> Hi
<ZER0C00L> I'm trying to edit my xorg.conf
<ZER0C00L> but when i open it just says "Configured Video Device"
<ZER0C00L> instead of the normal device or driver
<ZER0C00L> runnign xubuntu 8.10
<jxander> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jxander> or whatever text editor you like
<ZER0C00L> did that
<jxander> and?
<ZER0C00L> but it doesnt look anything like the usual xorg.conf
<ZER0C00L> Section "Device"
<ZER0C00L>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<ZER0C00L> EndSection
<ZER0C00L> thats all it says
<jxander> well
<jxander> nowadays xorg.conf is pretty empty :P
<jxander> what do you want to configure?
<ZER0C00L> i got the ATI M7500
<ZER0C00L> found i guide to speed it up abit
<jxander> then you should add the sections with the options you want...
<jxander> but make backups first :P
<ZER0C00L> hehe good idea
<jxander> yeah, you never know... :P
<ZER0C00L> well here we go
<Almindor> hey
<Almindor> I can't add the sound mixer to the panel
<Almindor> it blinks in and out (probably crashes?)
<Almindor> (sounds works otherwise
<rob> i just installed 8.10 and it says there are 86 newer packages which want to be installed. my question is: is it always the best to install ALL suggested updates ?
<knome> rob, in 99% of the cases, yes.
<knome> rob, you should be safe to install the upgrades.
<rob> knome, ok, thanks!
<knome> np.
<Almindor> any idea how to get backtrace of the plugin or something?
<TheSheep> Almindor: try dragging and dropping it from the list to the panel
<Almindor> TheSheep, aha it didn't blink away this time
<TheSheep> known bug... from at least 2 years
<knome> TheSheep, fix it :P
<TheSheep> knome: no point, 4.6 is just around the corner :P
<knome> TheSheep, people will still use 4.4, eh? ;)
<TheSheep> that's their problem
<knome> TheSheep, actually no, wrong answer :P
<mandelum> Hello, installed xfce on my ubuntu, because the last months has I have seen extremly sluggish perfomance. Xfce actually dilivered more performance than I could ever dream of. Things are actually fast now. And I do not understand how this is possible! However I have two questions. Would I see a even more boost if I where to do Pure Xfce and uninstall GNOME or are ther particular things I could uninstall jut to get it faster? And the other question is, why on
<knome> mandelum, your message got cut on "is, why on"
<knome> mandelum, answer for first: what speeds xfce is not to use apps based on kde or gnome libs
<mandelum> And the other question is, why on earth when you have the great autofnd feature in the desktop application louncher setup, why can you have it also for panel application lounchers. Now it will take forever to get the right applications with their icons to the panel. Thank you!
<knome> mandelum, eg. if you don't use any kde app, you don't have to load kde libs
<mandelum> I use, Firefox, Pidgin, Inkscape and Tomboy
<mandelum> is the network manager a gnom or kde app
<knome> well, xfce uses gnome libs anyway
<mandelum> okej
<mandelum> so it is not terribly important to clean away some gnome stuff
<knome> you're right.
<knome> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<mandelum> I mean I am quite content with this speed already and would not like to mess up any important application
<knome> i don't know if it *really* makes a difference
<knome> but at least you get a cleaner feeling
<knome> (or i would)
<mandelum> yes, that link was where I got the idea :)
<knome> it doesn't do you any bad
<mandelum> well, could for example Tomboy break
<mandelum> because that is my most imortant app
<mandelum> or the Network-manager for wireess
<mandelum> or some codes
<mandelum> codecs
<knome> well...
<knome> as you might've noticed, those are only apt-get remove lines
<mandelum> true
<knome> so they basically just uninstall a bunch of software
<jarnos> mandelum: You save disk space and ubuntu does not serve that many updates, if you remove unneeded gnome-desktop packages.
<knome> just remove anything from the command you want to keep
<mandelum> but there was a hell of a lot of them, and I don know what even half of them are so it would take time to figure things out
<knome> just uninstall
<mandelum> jarnos: true, a good point
<knome> you can install software back if you by mistake uninstall something important
<mandelum> yes, but if something breaks and I do not know what th pakage name is
<mandelum> well, I quess I do it later, when I wuld have the time to handle potential problems
<mandelum> what about the panel icon problem, is it a filed bug already
<mandelum> does not seem like very difficult to solve to me
<knome> mandelum, suppose so :P
<mandelum> would it not be easy to get the desktop application launcher setup on the panel too
<knome> what do you mean by "desktop application launcher" ?
<mandelum> is there any good hack around this for now. I would really like having some appliations with the right icons on the panel
<knome> the "launcher" item on the panel plugins?
<mandelum> I mean, that when you right click on the desktop and then create a new application louncher, this application louncher will b able to autosuggest programs for you and choose the right icon
<knome> see my prev message
<knome> is that what you mean?
<mandelum> and on the panel the same system does not do this, ich mean you would have to manually hunt down every icon
<knome> a-ha
<jarnos> mandelum: you can type the name of the application in terminal and it the package needed is not installed, you are adviced to install it.
<mandelum> and since xfce does not allow one to drag and drop the lounchers, it is a little bit unconveninet
<knome> mandelum, usually the program launch name is ok, eg. "inkscape" gives inkscape icon
<knome> mandelum, exceptions: firefox -> "firefox-3.0" , thunar -> "Thunar" (casing!)
<knome> there might be other
<mandelum> no
<mandelum> it does not give me the icon
<knome> press tab?
<mandelum> are we both talking now about the Panel Application Louncher
<knome> mandelum, yes :P
<knome> mandelum, what app are you trying to give an icon to?
<mandelum> I only get a cogwheel as deafoult and then I can choose between say 10 diferent icons and also other
<mandelum> well, I do not know yet, I have not decided wich apps to have on hte panel
<knome> write eg. "inkscape" to the text box
<mandelum> but maybe 5-10 apps
<knome> and press tab
<mandelum> Iin the name box?
<knome> right to the icon
<knome> yes.
<knome> uh not name.
<knome> sorry
<knome> the box on the right of the icon :)
<knome> also this way it will change the icons if you change the icon theme later
<mandelum> well, it just selects the next button(the folder icon)
<knome> yes
<knome> did you write "inkscape" without quotes?
<mandelum> yes
<mandelum> I have tryied with diffrent names, like Pidgin and terminal too
<knome> hmmh. and the icon didn't appear?
<mandelum> no
<knome> all lowercase?
<mandelum> ahaaaa
<mandelum> wow
<mandelum> :)
<mandelum> yess
<knome> yup
<knome> but thunar = Thunar
<knome> it is an exception
<mandelum> sorry, for not beeing observant about your help
<mandelum> really silly of me
<knome> np
<mandelum> thanks a lot!
<knome> yw
<knome> have fun using panel launchers :<
<knome> :>
<mandelum> :)
<mandelum> yes and with this superfast desktop
<mandelum> I simply can not understand how everything can be so much faster
<mandelum> even loading firefox
<knome> not so many processes taking up cpu and mem
<knome> gnome is a big bloaty system
<mandelum> what are those gnome guys putting in gnome really?
<mandelum> I do not see even one benefit with gnome
<knome> imo gnome used to be ok
<knome> but it got bloated *a lot*
<mandelum> why
<mandelum> so strange
<mandelum> you linux guys usually hate bloat
<mandelum> does do bloat give any functionality?
<knome> well, things just happen
<knome> and when there is a bunch of developers...
<knome> well... it might keep the existing functionality working or fix a bug :P
<mandelum> lol
<mandelum> well Xfce is impressive anyway
<knome> good to hear
<knome> mandelum, if you ever want to give something back, please check http://xubuntu.org/contribute :)
<mandelum> having some trouble with the Prism icons
<mandelum> thank you, I may want to do that!
<knome> do the prism apps have icons?
<mandelum> ofcourse
<mandelum> the favicons
<mandelum> they are really cute, for gmail, calendar, facebook etc
<knome> ok, let me try
<knome> prism-google-mail
<knome> eg.
<mandelum> cool
<mandelum> you are so helpful!
<knome> suppose prism-facebook, prism-google-calendar ...
<knome> nice to hear i can help
<mandelum> yes, and I am glad I don´t need to trouble ou with some big problems
<mandelum> theese small details just get me feel very comfortable in xfce, so thanks
<knome> yes, xfce is very configurable
<knome> different from kdes on gnomes configurability
<knome> much more useful on many things
<mandelum> yes, and I know my friend will love it
<mandelum> he just instlled ubuntu on his eee
<mandelum> and he was not happy with either gnome or kde
<knome> well on eeepc i'm not very surprised
<mandelum> or he did some cool things in compi
<knome> ;)
<boivie1146> Hello folks! I have a problem with connecting to the internet. I installed Xubuntu 64-bit PC desktop from the CD, directly after it was released. I can't basically do anything on the internet, but downloading som tiny files. When I ping up to 1500 bytes it goes swift and well, but when I ping 1501 bytes or more I get packet loss every time. I have Ubuntu 8.04 installed on the same computer without any internet problems. Anyone know
<mandelum> but I still think he would like xfce more
<knome> boivie1146, "Anyone know" ... the text got cutted.
<TheSheep> sounds like a bad frame size on the router
<boivie1146> sorry "Anyone knows where to look for a solution?"
<boivie1146> TheSheep: I don
<boivie1146> I don't use any router
<TheSheep> boivie1146: well, you are connected to the internet somehow, there is a bunch of routers on the way
<mandelum> the strangest things after switching to xfce is that, before in gnome some (I think) png images in firefox would get all pixelated... Not in Xfce
<mandelum> very strange indeed
<boivie1146> TheSheep: okey. Isn't there a way to make xubuntu 8.10 tackle the routers the same way as ubuntu 8.04 do?
<TheSheep> if it is what I think it is, then probably there is some kernel option for that
<TheSheep> but it should be fixed on the router, really
<boivie1146> TheSheep: okey. Well the routers are out of my control, so...
<mandelum> can you run compiz in gnome? My freind may want to use it
<knome> mandelum, yes
<boivie1146> TheSheep: Well, I think I'm too inexperienced for messing with the kernel. Do you think I will have the same problem if I instead try to install the i386 version?
<mandelum> If I do the Pure Xfce command, are you sure that there will be no problems with Tomboy, Pidgin, Firefox, Network-Manager?
<mandelum> thoose apps are critical to me!
<mandelum> also the codecs would be nice to preserve
<knome> so you are coming from gnome?
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<knome> mandelum, http://paste.ubuntu.com/78033/
<knome> mandelum, i removed tomboy from removed list. even if any app you want to use is removed, their configurations stay
<knome> mandelum, so installing back will bring you back all you configurationgs
<knome> -g
<knome> mandelum, just don't worry too much about it :)
<mandelum> -g?
<mandelum> what about firefox, I see that you uninstall that too, and you probobly get a new install from xfce, but are the settings preserved?
<mandelum> because if my network break, I will have no way of figuring things out
<mandelum> and I rely on someone elses wireless right now
<knome> mandelum, they are, but actually it just uninstalls firefox-3.0-gnome-support
<knome> mandelum, and not firefox itself
<knome> mandelum, and you can review which packages are uninstalled before you do if there's something else to be uninstalled than the list
<mandelum> yes, I would take away tomboy from the list
<mandelum> but it also seems to remove firefox itself
<mandelum> are there any good application launcers for xfce
<mandelum> ?
<mandelum> I have had trouble with gnome do, it just crashes all the time, it has done so also in gnome so it is not a xce specific problem...
<knome> mandelum, application launcher?
<knome> alt+f2 ?
<knome> or what do you mean
<mandelum> GNOME DO
<mandelum> yo know
<mandelum> but  found out the problem
<mandelum> and the problem is wih the tomboy plugin
<knome> nope, actually don't know :)
<mandelum> and hat is sad because that is the most important plugin for me
<privet> where do I find the config to make snmpd listen on all interfaces ( and not only on localhost)?
<bluej> I have xfce4-icon-theme and hicolor-icon-theme installed, but some mime types in Thunar (mainly text files) still have the fallback icon (http://thunar.xfce.org/pwiki/_media/documentation/thunar-faq-broken-icons.png?cache=cache)
<bluej> any ideas?
<rob> can anyone explain me what the option "relatime" means and if i should set it for mounting my windows partition ?
<Myrtti> rob: how technical answer do you want?
<rob> im an advanced noob / medium skilled user
<rob> so do what u think
<rob> :)
<rob> Myrtti ? :>
<Myrtti> there seems to be quite good explanation about the differences of atime, noatime and relatime in man ntfs-3g. It says that unlike noatime, relatime doesn't break applications that need to know if a file has been read since the last time it was modified. Relatime is also the default behaviour for mounting ntfs partitions with ntfs-3g, so yes, you should set it.
<rob> oi
<juanantonio> Hello
<Myrtti> rob: did that answer your question? :->
<rob> well thanks for that one Myrtti. you sure did :)
<rob> Myrtti, but as it seems, it is also used for ext3 partitions since my default fstab show the relatime options for all of my ext3 partitions :)
<Myrtti> rob: the same behaviour does indeed apply to ext3 as well.
<rob> so i guess noatime makes the fs faster but the probability of breaking programs that need to see the last change of a file is given, right ?
<Myrtti> rob: there has been some discussion on the lkml about the effects in speed between relatime and noatime. http://kerneltrap.org/node/14148
<rob> oh nice thanks
<Myrtti> well, that's actually a year old
<Myrtti> but yeah, there is a risk of breaking certain programs.
<rob> i need libglade2-0 to install something but its not in the repos - what can i do? :/
<juanantonio> Hello. How much space takes Xubuntu 8.10 once it is installed with Xfce default desktop?
<juanantonio> Sorry, Rob. I haver no idea, I am very new in Linux
<rob> juanantonio, i installed it today and its like 2,6GB big
<juanantonio> 2.6 G default installation?
<rob> yep
<rob> but i think i already installed some stuff
<rob> so maybe 2.3
<juanantonio> Ok. It is because I want to overwrite in a PC with SuSE 10, and I had 3 gb ReiserFS partition
<vidd> difilippantonio.com
<vidd> whoops...wrong window
<juanantonio> Hehehe, vidd
<juanantonio> Seriously I am trying to overwrite SuSE to install Xubuntu
<vidd> synergy made me do it!
<juanantonio> Synergy?
<vidd> it is an application that lets you share a keyboard, mouse and clipboard between multiple machines (even on different platforms)
<vidd> !synergy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synergy
<vidd> !synergys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synergys
<juanantonio> What made me do it was that SuSE 10 comes with many things I am not using any more becuase my main PC is this
<vidd> !synergyc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synergyc
<vidd> juanantonio, what are your partitions on that suse box?
<juanantonio> Ah, ok. No problem, I have a KVM for 4 PCs
<vidd> juanantonio, the monitor isnt shared =]
<juanantonio> Yes, I have a /dev/sda1 with XP; sda2, extended, for Linux, and inside sda5 is swap and sda6 is SuSE in ReiserFS
<juanantonio> Vidd, sorry, you are right ;)
<vidd> juanantonio, sda2, and sda5 dont mean much....what are the sizes?
<vidd> and do you want to keep any of that info?
<juanantonio> The thing is, the information I handel, was in XP partition mainly
<vidd> so besides the XP partition, the rest can go?
<juanantonio> in order to keep working on the same thing in different systems
<juanantonio> I have been told, that /home directory can be allocated to another partition and can be recovered as soon as I install a new system, is that right?
<vidd> juanantonio, yes....as long as it IS a seperate partition
<juanantonio> Can I take some space from sda2 to make another one?
<vidd> however....why not just save the data from your /home that you *must* have on the XP partition?
<vidd> your changing OS's so you will likely not need the config files on the new system
<juanantonio> I have no data, only the desktop photo...hold on, maybe I have it also in XP
<vidd> juanantonio, so are you ready to begin?
<juanantonio> Yes, I am
<vidd> what cd are you using to install?
<juanantonio> We can delete SuSE and he booter
<juanantonio> Mmm, normal, Xubuntu 8.10 32 bits
<juanantonio> Now I am in CDLive
<vidd> "normal".... so the live cd installer?
 * vidd recomends the alt or the mini
<juanantonio> vidd, it is not yet the other PC I told you about, this is a PIV 2,66 Ghz with 1Gb RAM
<vidd> there are 3 main installers.... the Desktop, the Alternative, and the mini (plus a host of "special" installers)
<juanantonio> and as I told you, I am now in the desktop of the CD Live version of Xubuntu normal image
<vidd> juanantonio, i dont care if the machine has 16 gig of ram.....i would NEVER use the live (desktop) installer for anything except emergency
<juanantonio> it is from there I was seeing the SuSE and XP details, in this PC I have Kubuntu
<juanantonio> Ok, tell me then. I have the other CD also. What should I do?
<vidd> this is basically what you want to do.... you want to remove all partitions except the XP partition
<vidd> then, partition the free space.
<vidd> set the swap at 2x the ram
<nicolah> I just came here to say how fast was xubuntu live loading in this pc, INCREDIBLE
<vidd> set the / partition at 10% of the remaining HD space or 5 GB, whichever is greater
<juanantonio> Vidd, so the first thing to do is to calculate. I have 9 free Gb in XP partition, the Linux is 3 Gb
<vidd> if you need server-type apps, split the remaining spce between /home and /var, otherwise, use the remaining for /home
<vidd> juanantonio, in the alt installer, you can enter 10%
<vidd> juanantonio, you have NO frre space in the XP partition, because you are leaving it alone
<juanantonio> Yes. Shoud I format Linux partition now or when I insert the alt CD I can make it from here?
<vidd> juanantonio, its entirely up to you.....
<juanantonio> What's better?
<vidd> if you can get the live to format your hard drive as stated above, then install via the live
 * vidd is highly bigotted against the live cd install method, so he is not the individual to ask "which method is better"
<juanantonio> Hehehe
<vidd> the live cd method is about 3 years old (give or take), the alt install method is about 10-12 years old (give or take)
<juanantonio> Vidd, listen, I can follow you if you can explain me step by step, I have no idea of how to do it, I only know what I want: delete SuSE and install Xubunutu
<vidd> which do YOU think is more stable? =]
<vidd> juanantonio, if you are using the live, i cant walk you step by step
<vidd> you use the alt, i can walk you step by step
<juanantonio> Hehehe, ok, I am convinced. I am going to exit and insert alternative, it's in the other cd, isn't it?
<vidd> IDK
<vidd> where did you get these cd's?
<juanantonio> from Xubuntu.org page
<vidd> on thier /get page...do you see the "alternative install"?
<juanantonio> Let me see
<vidd> you have to click the link for the mirror you want to use (or did use b4)
<vidd> you will get something like http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/8.10/release/
<vidd> however, i like the mini, because it is one disk to install all flavors of ubuntu
<vidd> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<juanantonio> Yes, I have this
<vidd> 10MB disk image, downloads the packages right from the online repos(so no updating after install is complete)
<vidd> so we want to fire it up
<juanantonio> I have the CD with Modes: Normal, OEM, Install a command line and LTSP
<juanantonio> This is what you say, is that right?
<vidd> normal if you want the desktop installed too
<juanantonio> Yes, I want the desktop as it appears in the CDLive
<juanantonio> Ok, go on
<vidd> should be self explainitory up to the "partition hard drive" section
<vidd> when it asks you to "auto-detect keyboard" tell it "no" (its faster to just select your keyboard)
<juanantonio> Sorry. You say once I have pressed Normal, of course
<vidd> but if you are not sure, tell me what it says and i'll help you choose the best answer
<vidd> yes...select normal
<juanantonio> Of course, I will tell you what I do, I am new and I can break something ;)
<vidd> juanantonio, you need more skills to break something in this installer before the partitioning!
<vidd> =]
<juanantonio> Hehehe, ok, thanks, man ;)
 * vidd TRIES to break the alt installer during beta cycles!
<juanantonio> Buffer I/O error on device sr0, is that bad?
<juanantonio> Hehehe, you tried a lot, I see
<vidd> buffer I/O error means your disk is likely damaged
<vidd> reboot and do a memory check on the cd
<juanantonio> Ok
<vidd> "check cd for defects"
<vidd> also....what version of Xubuntu is this installer?
<vidd> the main menu does not sound like any of the supported installs (except possibly 6.06)
<juanantonio> hold on
<juanantonio> I got a problem, man. This CD was recorded in CDRW
<juanantonio> and I think it has some problems, yes
<vidd> juanantonio, so if you can get the live cd to properly set up the partitions , your install should be fine.....
<vidd> im sure someone else here can assist with it
<juanantonio> Xubuntu version is 8.10, man
<juanantonio> I am checking the CD, vidd
<KE7CYT> Hello to group.
<vidd> hello KE7CYT
<KE7CYT> Anyone had success getting audio to work with Neomagic NM2200?
<vidd> KE7CYT, is neomagic in the repo's?
<vidd> or is that the hardware?
<KE7CYT> NM2200 is the video/multimedia chip in a number of older laptops.  It is listed as a supported device.
<vidd> KE7CYT, what does lspci say your multimedia card is?
<KE7CYT> 01:00.1 Multimedia audio controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2200 [MagicMedia 256AV Audio] (rev 20)
<vidd> default xubuntu install?
<KE7CYT> Alternate 8.10
<vidd> not what i meant....
<vidd> did you do a cli install and add a custom desktop? or did you do the normal instal method?
<KE7CYT> normal install
<vidd> and you made sure the audio dial on the laptop is set to max?
<KE7CYT> the slider on the volume control won't move.  lshw shows the device, but marks it 'UNCLAIMED'
<vidd> the PHYSICAL dial
<vidd> (if your system has one)
<KE7CYT> This model laptop doesn't have an external dial
<vidd> ok...open the volume applet
<KE7CYT> Done.  Windows is blank, shows no devices.
<vidd> actually, right-click it and choose "properties"
<KE7CYT> m'kay
<vidd> what is listed under "Device"?
<KE7CYT> Done.
<KE7CYT> default
<vidd> click the drop-down...any thing else listed?
<KE7CYT> no.  I had it working on 8.04
<vidd> did you have to install anything special then?
<KE7CYT> I modified some files /etc/modprobe.d to force the system to load the soundblaster drivers (nm2200 emulates sb) but they don't work in 8.10
<vidd> check the   October 5th, 2006  post by dbott67 on http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32651&page=3
<vidd> there is an insert of removing --purge the sound drivers and re-installing them
<vidd> there is a cavet about replacing gdm and xubuntu-desktop if they get removed by the uninstall
<vidd> see if that helps ya out
<vidd> also...UNMODIFY that modprobe.d file
<vidd> KE7CYT, ^^^^ you get all that?
<KE7CYT> will do.  I'm using a virgin modprobe.d now 'cuz I reinstalled
<vidd> KE7CYT, if this dont kix ya up, im out of ideas =[
<KE7CYT> Thanks for the pointer!
<vidd> *fix
<KE7CYT> Buy an eeepc?
 * vidd would recommend that wheather your issue gets fixed or not =]
 * vidd also recommends using spell-checker!
<KE7CYT> Yeah they're sweet.  My laptop I got for $5 at an estate sale.
<vidd> heh....i got like 5 laptops for free
<vidd> i got another freebie coming next week
<KE7CYT> It's fun, repurposing stuff non-techie people throw away.
<vidd> the only issues with this freebie nex week is bad cd-rom drive (iraqi sand does that) and windows vista OS
<KE7CYT> Gotta run before the FAMILY uses up all the hot water.  Good luck with your freebie! Best regards, KE7CYT
<martyd> anyone have experience moving /home to new partition?
#xubuntu 2008-11-30
<tonibuntu> how do i tell what version of ubuntu i'm using?
<ball> uname -a ?
<tonibuntu> my friend just bought a new lexmark all in one and i'm having trouble finding the driver for it, has anyone had any luck using x5410 lexmark with hardy?
<tonibuntu> looking on the doc pages there is one that suggests using the z600 driver generically, but it doesn't appear in the list
<tonibuntu> ball, were you talking to me?
<ball> tonibuntu: yes
<ball> That may just give you the kernel version, let me try it.
<ball> Yes, that's odd.
<ball> It only tells me that I have a 2.6.27-9-server linux kerne
<ball> l
<tonibuntu> ball, no i think i'm using hardy, cause software source list showing hardy references ... my BIG issue is getting this printer lexmark x5410 to work
<ball> I've not had good luck with printers and Ubuntu, but then I've only tried a few
<tonibuntu> ball, there's a tutorial for dapper to install through the terminal a lexmark z605 driver, will that also work in hardy?
<ball> I don't know
<ball> (sorry)
<tonibuntu> or anybody, ball says printers not his forte .... i'm at my friends now and really want to get his printer up
<tonibuntu> no, thanks anyways
<tonibuntu> appreciate anybody that tries to help :)
<ball> tonibuntu: I know quite a bit about printers, but very little about Linux
<ball> Are those Lexmark printers inkjets?
<tonibuntu> ball, sorry, yes is inkjet
<martyd> i have successfully moved everything in my /home to the new /home on a different partition, it's just in /home/home_backup. is there a way to take everything in /home/home_backup and paste it up a directory? i have terminal only...
<ball> martyd: if you're in /home/home_backup, you could probably do "mv * .."
<ball> that's my guess anyway
<ball> (be root btw)
<martyd> of course. * represents all in the current folder?
<martyd> and .. means parent directory?
<tonibuntu> dr_willis, can you give me any guidance on config this lexmark all in one x5410 printer for my friend?
 * ball nods
<ball> I have to take some garbage out.  Back shortly.
<martyd> ball, thank you
<ball> martyd: no problem
<tonibuntu> sorry got bumped ... if anyone can please help me i'm at my friends trying to get his lexmark all in one x5410 configged ... its not detected in the printer setup ... running hardy, but i found a tutorial for dapper to install a kind of generic lexmark driver ... any ideas on whether this would also work in hardy?  or are they that different?
<martyd> have you searched ubuntu forums? or looked for a comprehensive printer problems thread?
<tonibuntu> yes, i've looked bunch of places and nothing is really speaking to me i don't think
<tonibuntu> is there a way to use the driver disk made for windows to extract the driver for the printer?
<tonibuntu> it seems like mums the word tonite, huh
<tonibuntu> could somebody just answer if i will hurt anything by trying the install suggested for use on dapper on a hardy machine?
<tonibuntu> here's the instruction:   http://pastebin.com/m29144318
<tonibuntu> gotta be one expert in the channel that could answer this please , will the process described at  http://pastebin.com/m29144318   work on a hardy system?
<xubuser> Hello People.
<mixed-_-> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<steph33560> Hello
<steph33560> Does xdtv will run under xubuntu ?
<steph33560> Hi :)
<knome> hello.
<steph33560> does xubuntu will leave more resources for video purposes ?
<steph33560> (I've got a celeron 430, 1.8Ghz)
<steph33560> any feedbacks would be great, I need to move my father's computer from XP to Ubuntu... !
<knome> more free resources comparing to...?
<steph33560> to a classic Ubuntu disto :)
<steph33560> s/disto/distro/
<knome> well... compared to ubuntu: yes, a bit
<knome> depends on what programs you're using
<knome> xubuntu and ubuntu differ only of programs, not kernel or the core OS
<steph33560> He intends to use something like OpenOffice, thunderbird, and XTV/XawDecode
<steph33560> s/XTV/xdtv/
<steph33560> maybe It would be more interesting to search for a lighter disto...
<knome> there definitely is lighter distros, but the easiness of usability might lose badly to xubuntu
<steph33560> Yes, I see ... in fact, i try to choose using xubuntu or gentoo
<knome> is it your/his first linux experience?
<steph33560> I'm using Debian, now Ubuntu, for many years, but it will be his very first linux experience
<knome> ok
<knome> i'd suggest try xubuntu then
<steph33560> ok
<knome> how much ram is in the pc btw?
<steph33560> 1GB
<knome> ok, sounds enough :P
<steph33560> In fact, I think the processor may be a little bit short for TV
<knome> well... i have no experiences of that
<knome> can't really say
<steph33560> me too ;)
<steph33560> i think I should start trying xubuntu and see how it reacts
<knome> yeah
<knome> installing it is really easy ;)
<steph33560> mounting the docs on sdb, xubuntu on sda, and if xubuntu does not fit my needs, try to move to gentoo will ge possible on a fresh new sdc
<steph33560> thanks for sharing your ideas :)
<knome> yeah np
<steph33560> q
<sin> How do I get Flashplayer to work in xubuntu ?
<steph33560> knome, ok, well, I tryied, I throw it :(
<steph33560> the installer freeze on the first screen
<sin> Can anyone tell me how to get flashplayer or gnash to work properly in Xubuntu 8.04 ?
<sin> Can anyone tell me how to get flash player working in Xubuntu ?
<TheSheep> sin: install flashplayer-nonfree package
<TheSheep> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sin> I did sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and I can see the flashplayer-plugin in Mozilla, but it won't play videos, it's just white.
<TheSheep> sin: try also installing codecs
<TheSheep> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sin> Should I remove Gnash before installing Flashplugin-nonfree ?
<TheSheep> no idea
<sin> Yes, it worked. It was Gnash that was the problem all along.
<sin> All hail proprietary software !
<TheSheep> argh
<TheSheep> sin: say, are you French?
<sin> TheSheep: No sir, I am not.
<sin> TheSheep: Why ?
<TheSheep> because you put that funny spaces before punctuation, just like the French do
<TheSheep> s/that/those
<sin> TheSheep: I just think it looks better, but you might have a point with the French - I'm from Belgium.
<TheSheep> aah :)
<rob> hey, i wanted to install exaile and used "sudo apt-get build-dep exaile" to get the deps. but now i dont like the player - how can i uninstall those deps WITHOUT uninstalling the deps that are dependant from other programs?
<Myrtti> rob: you've done lots of unnecessary work
<rob> why
<Myrtti> why did you do build-dep to get dependencies when apt would have dealt the dependencies none the less
<rob> and i wouldnt consider 5 seconds as "lots"
<rob> :)
<bad-wire> when doing configure >> configure: WARNING: `missing' script is too old or missing
<bad-wire> any ideas?
<Myrtti> bad-wire: well do you have "missing" script in the directory?
<rob> Myrtti, synaptics diddnt have the newest version of the program thats why i had to install the sourcecode manually and thats why i had to install the deps manually ;)
<Myrtti> rob: and for future reference, you might want to use aptitude instead of apt-get.
<bad-wire> yes I can see the script there, and I downloaded the latest tarball from the software website
<rob> Myrtti, why? wheres the difference for me? its almost the same
<Myrtti> aptitude takes care of the dependencies better
<rob> hm yes, ive already read that
 * vidd has read that too....but dont see how
<Myrtti> bad-wire: if the script came with the tarball, you need to contact the software developers
<rob> but i diddnt know if "sudo aptitude build-dep exaile" works as well, thats why i did it with aptget
<bad-wire> ok Myrtti    :/  maybe I'll just try an older version, the one in the repositories is not configured to stream mp3
<rob> seems like it doesnt work - do you know the according command to "apt-get build-dep"?
<Myrtti> rob: but you can still try to uninstall exaile with aptitude
<rob> yes, thats what i wanted to do
<rob> but is there an according command to build deps with aptitude ?
<bad-wire> Myrtti  if I replace that missing script with the laatest one from the latest subversion is it likely to work for me or is that not a good idea?
<Myrtti> bad-wire: I have no idea what's in the latest subversion, so I couldn't tell
<bad-wire> ok guess I'll go the whole hog and just get the latest bleeeding edge version and see if I can make that work
<bad-wire> on another note: what would be the best software to clone a hard drive with linux on it, I know that ghost ain't really an option for it
<TheSheep> dd
<TheSheep> or tar
<Guest46237> Hi
<vidd> hello Guest46237
<Guest46237> I just made a fresh install of Xubuntu 8.10 but can't hardly read anything
<Guest46237> Can someone help me increase all the fonts?
<Guest46237> Included this chat window ;)
<Guest46237> Thanks anyhow
<Guest46237> Cheers
<TheSheep> !dpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpi
<TheSheep> Guest46237: go to settings->setting manager->user interface settings
<TheSheep> come back here, I didn't finish with you yet! >:(
<bad-wire> too late
<bad-wire> and now I need autoconf and automake :/
<bad-wire> maybe I'll get an automobile instead and go run over some people
<bad-wire> too hungover to try and work it all out
<vidd> how do i add a user task to the server startup?
<vidd> for example, i have an irc rbot in my /home directory,
<vidd> if my server reboots for whatever reaseon, i want the launch script to be run as the user
<TheSheep> vidd: add it with 'su' to /etc/rc.local
<vidd> TheSheep, so su [user] /path/to/script?
<TheSheep> vidd: yes, remember that the environment variables are not set though, unless you use -l
<vidd> so i might have to do su [user] /path/to/ruby /path/to/script?
<TheSheep> yeah
<vidd> great....let me get my hunting gear out....=]
<TheSheep> vidd: note that it will start before logging in and before X
<vidd> yes...this is what i want.....
<vidd> just like apache and proftpd
<slow-motion> hi
<vidd> hello slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi vidd
<slow-motion> is it possible to import torrents from azureus in transmission?
<vidd> slow-motion, yes...very easily....
<slow-motion> cool
<slow-motion> how?
<TheSheep> just tell it to download to the same place
<slow-motion> ok
<slow-motion> thx
<vidd> or, move the file to where transmission downloads to =]
<TheSheep> you can repair any roken files that way too :)
<slow-motion> i really liked azureus once. but now it is full of useless stuff and i thought why should't i use the client xubuntu has
<vidd> TheSheep, now all i have to do is reboot the server to test it
<TheSheep> vidd: you can just run /etc/rc.local as root
<TheSheep> vidd: to see if it works properly
<vidd> slow-motion, i use torrentflux...since i have apache and php already installed
<vidd> TheSheep, thatnks for the tip =]
<slow-motion> hm. could be nice, but i dont want to install apache and php just to download torrents
<vidd> like i said....i already had it
<vidd> oh...and you need mysql with torrentflux too
<TheSheep> rtorret+screen ftw :)
<slow-motion> oh please stop it. i dont want to change the client a third time
<vidd> hehe
<slow-motion> :)
<slow-motion> ;)
<vidd> TheSheep, /usr/bin/ruby: /usr/bin/ruby: cannot execute binary file
<BladieBla> hi
<BladieBla> i have a pc with a pentium 2 with 350 mhz, i installed xubuntu inside windows xp with sp3. I hate to say it but xubuntu starts very very very slow wheb i look at windows xp what can i do?
<BladieBla> its xp lite..
<vidd> BladieBla, please be slightly more specific....is it slower to load? or slower to work?
<BladieBla> slower to load
<BladieBla> work i dont know yet
<vidd> BladieBla, so once its up and running, is it faster, slower, or about the same?
<BladieBla> dont know sorry
<BladieBla> but the load time is to slow
<BladieBla> can i fix that?
<vidd> BladieBla, the thing you have to understand about xp lite is that it does not load any services during boot....
<BladieBla> i use everything
<BladieBla> internet
<BladieBla> it works
<vidd> so your internet connection wont load until you need to use the internet
<BladieBla> it does everything wors normaly
<vidd> the boot time is faster, but the app launch time is slower
<vidd> whereas in xubuntu, it will load the tools right away
<BladieBla> i start internet explorer pretty fast for a p2
<vidd> BladieBla, how much ram you got in the machine?
<BladieBla> does ubuntu loads everything up in the memory?
<BladieBla> i mean xubutu
 * vidd has no idea what ubuntu does....
<vidd> =]
<BladieBla> =P
<vidd> it starts the services
<BladieBla> i ment xubuntu ofcourse silly me
<BladieBla> that i still dont understand
<BladieBla> windows xp starts fast and function normally when i press on the internet button it opens normally
<BladieBla> why does xubuntu take so long
<BladieBla> why load everything up in the beginning..
<vidd> BladieBla, HOW MUCH RAM DO YOU HAVE?
<BladieBla> can i change that?
<BladieBla> hmm about 300+-
<vidd> 300+ what?
<BladieBla> mb
<BladieBla> its a old pc =P
<BladieBla> but xp works on it lol
<vidd> can you be a little more specific as to your exact amount of ram?
<BladieBla> only i must install a antivirus that i think will kill it
<BladieBla> 326 ram mb memory
<BladieBla> pentium 2, 350 mhz
<vidd> BladieBla, sure...a hollowed out windows xp can run on just about anything....but all those protection tools that you need to prevent it from becoming a zombie will kill it
<BladieBla> jep
<BladieBla> but
<BladieBla> why can xubuntu load fast
<BladieBla> cant
<BladieBla> takes 10 minutes or so
<vidd> because xubuntu is designed for light-weight with emphasis on function....
<BladieBla> whats emphasis
<BladieBla> i am dutch..
<vidd> you want "designeed for function with emphasis on light weight"
<vidd> specialized?
<BladieBla> i dont know what it means
<vidd> basicly, xubuntu puts function above light weight
<vidd> function is more important
<vidd> you want a distro where light weight is more important then ease-of-use
<vidd> something like fluxbuntu
<vidd> !fluxbuntu
<ubottu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<BladieBla> like eee pc
<BladieBla> i just need a web browser skype and msn
<vidd> BladieBla, then you want to build your own desktop....
<BladieBla> well my iq isnt high for that kinds of things
<vidd> get yourself a cli-only install, disable the "install-recommends"
<BladieBla> =O
<BladieBla> hmm
<BladieBla> i must eat i will return =]
<vidd> then add slim, openbox, xorg, hal, epiphany-browser
<BladieBla> but isnt there a easy to install eee pc like linux
<vidd> BladieBla, the eeepc would eat your system for breakfast and still be starved
<vidd> the eeepc install would still tax your system
<vidd> BladieBla, your software requirements (skype) will kill your system
<vidd> the ram is ok...but the mHtz ...ouch
<vidd> actually....the ram is "scraping the bottom"
<evilbug> how would i add a launcher for openoffice launcher?
<evilbug> how would i add a launcher for openoffice **
<privet> evilbug: just let it execute /usr/bin/openoffice
<vidd> evilbug, whats wrong with the menu item? =]
<evilbug> i'm doing it for someone else.
<djohngo_> I'm looking for a panel item that will allow a user to start and stop a dial-up net connection.
<djohngo_> Ideally it would work with penggy.
<djohngo_> Does anyone know of such a beast?
<privet> djohngo: networkmanager does the  "dialup" for my 3G card.
<privet> djohngo: what type of dialup are you talking about?
<djohngo_> privet: I'm setting up a system for someone who still uses AOL as their ISP.
<vidd> djohngo, *shudder*
<djohngo_> privet: I've configured penggy to dial and make the connection, but I need an easy way for them to get online.
<djohngo_> privet, As you might imagine, they're a bit too intimidated to open up a terminal.
<vidd> djohngo, have you looked http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=364157?
<vidd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=364157
<vidd> djohngo_, have you looked http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=364157 ?
<djohngo_> vidd, sorry. Still trying to learn my way around w3m.
<vidd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto also is promising
<vidd> GnomePPP is a good graphic tool for dial-up
<djohngo_> vidd, I'm not trying to use a graphical browser on a dial-up connection.
<knome> can't you just make a script and a launcher which will launch a terminal for it?
<knome> and launch the script itself
<knome> s'pose that'd be the easiest way
<djohngo_> knome, I'm thinking that's the way to go.
<djohngo_> knome, I just didn't want to reinvent the wheel.
<knome> that is not reinventing anything ;)
<knome> and non-tech-savvy people don't think that a bit hacky :P
<knome> they'll just think it's the way to go
<djohngo_> I'd better get to it.
<djohngo_> Thanks a bunch, everyone.
<vidd> djohngo_, you just said "i dont want terminal..." then "i dont want graphical...." pick one =]
<knome> vidd, he wanted automatic for the end-user.
<vidd> knome, aol wont work "automatically"
<vidd> not even in windows
<knome> why not?
<vidd> um...they are more evil then M$?
<knome> even if you had to enter password to the terminal, the script will be launched with one click
<knome> or anything
<vidd> TheSheep, still no luck getting a ruby script to launch in rc.local
<TheSheep> vidd: why not?
<vidd> TheSheep, /usr/bin/ruby: cannot execute binary file
<cody-somerville> vidd, what does `which ruby` return?
<vidd> /usr/bin/ruby
<vidd> now....i seperated the su [username] and the ruby command, and i get no error
<TheSheep> vidd: sorry, use sudo -u
<vidd> is there a way to have rc.local run ruby as userx without su userx?
<vidd> ah
<vidd> sweet....thanks TheSheep
<vidd> i want to take data files from a crashed windows hard drive and burn them to a dvd....
<vidd> brasero complains the file hierarchy is too deep.....
<vidd> how can i get around that?
<vinnl> Perhaps another burning application?
<vidd> any suggestions?
 * vidd would hate to have to install hardy on a system just to burn one dvd
<vinnl> Well, I haven't tried any, but there's Gnomebaker, Graveman... And k3b is supposed to be good but that's Qt
<vidd> something had to change between the hardy and the intrepid versions....because i burned this image before upgrading to ii
<tina> anyone got any advice on cpu info
<pleia2> tina: could you be more specific?
<tina> i have a p4 2gig cpu and running xubuntu hardy,the smallest program makes my cpu jump to 100 percent.i have 1.5 gigs ram and a 512 vid card
<knome> tina, "the smallest program" = ?
<pleia2> does it just spike, or does it remain high?
<tina> now i know this is a p4 but it should be allot faster than this right?
<tina> emillia pinball
<tina> its a tux pinball verry simple
<tina> even just firefox
<tina> when it opens any program it jumps to 100% if its a vid or game it stays there
<R1cochet> run it in terminal
<R1cochet> maybe?
<tina> in terminal?you mean dont click the program link use sudo in terminal to start the program
<TheSheep> don't use sudo without reason
<TheSheep> you can run it without sudo too
<tina> ok
<tina> emilia pinball
<TheSheep> what does the system monitor say?
<tina> is a super small program,is there a reason my p4 doesnt perform the way it should.is it xubuntu that is having the prob or is it my system
<knome> tina, if all the other apps work well, it sounds like it's the app.
<tina> no its any app
<tina> even just starting webbrowser its supper slow take 3 secs just to get the window open
<vinnl> My Firefox takes longer
<vinnl> Though then again, I have lots of extensions and tabs open by default
<vidd> heh..."JUST firefox"!
<vidd> tina, firefox is a beast
<knome> tina, so are you saying that the slow performance is consistent or only appearing with the pinball game?
<tina> no its deff consistant
<vidd> tina, they i would say its your system....
<tina> any app i use is slow to open and i can only run one program at a time
<vidd> are you on it now?
<knome> i agree with viff
<tina> yah
<vinnl> tina, have you run any other operating system on that computer before? Which was it? Did that perform better?
<tina> just using this konversation app is taking half my cpu steady
<vidd> heh...no wonder you are having issues!.....
<vidd> KDE is bloat-and-a-half
<tina> i built this system and installed kubuntu originaly and then i switched to xubuntu and its been in my daughters room since,i just got back on it and its super slow
<pleia2> even so, the specs on that system should be able to handle quite a bit
<vidd> tina, i would recommend backing up data files and doing a clean install
<vidd> something on your ssytem isnt acting right
<vidd> if it were a windows machine, id say it was infested by malware
<tina> ok and does it matter what buntu i use?will using a diff buntu make a diff.i was under the understanding that xfce is the lightest one
<vidd> its quite possible there is a rootkit running
<tina> what is a rootkit and how would i findout
<tina> my prcesses all say sleeping and yet im at 100% on cpu
<tina> just moving my mouse makes it spike lol
<tina> ok im gonna do a fresh install and see what comes up
<vidd> a rootkit is "spyware, on steriods, for linux"
<knome> vidd, and tina is gone, connection closed by remote
<vidd> knome, i got eaten by the lag-monster
<apadox> hi .. i have googled but can't find how to set 1280x800 in xubuntu
<knome> apadox, from the Application menu: Settings > Settings Manager > Display
<apadox> knome,  there is no option for that res
<apadox> only 1024x 800
<apadox> 1024x768
<knome> i suppose your monitor should support the bigger resolution?
#xubuntu 2009-11-23
<linxeh> hi there - is there a keyboard shortcut to open the applications menu ?
<keppi> linxeh:  [ctrl]+[esc] ?
<Sahkolihaa> Would anyone know why, when starting the system monitor, it and dbus-daemon start using high CPU usage?
<Sysi> it's heavy program
<Sysi> idk about dbus-daemon
<Sahkolihaa> They shouldn't eat an entire core on an AMD X2 4800+ though.
<Sahkolihaa> I've filed it as a bug, so let's see what happens from there.
<jar> Why isn't Xubuntu using xfce4's system monitor anyways? It's simpler but gets the job done.
<Sahkolihaa> I was actually wondering why it was using gnome's and if it had it's own.
<Sahkolihaa> Can xfce4's be installed?
<jar> Yes, it's in apt.
<jar> I think.
<jar> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/xfce4-taskmanager
<Sahkolihaa> Ah, it is.
<Sahkolihaa> Yeah, just found it.
 * Sahkolihaa installs.
<Sahkolihaa> Heh, that works fine. No high CPU usage.
<Sahkolihaa> So gnome-system-monitor is the problem.
<jar> Sahkolihaa, It's always been an issue.
<jar> It's a very poorly coded app.
<jar> I'm pretty disappointed Xubuntu ships with it, honestly.
<Sahkolihaa> Yeah, Xfce's seems much nicer.
<jar> I need to subscribe to the mailing list so I can voice my opinion on things..
<jar> Sahkolihaa, sudo apt-get purge gnome-system-monitor
<jar> and everything runs faster.
<jar> :)
<Sahkolihaa> Heh.
<jar> sorry
<jar> bad pun
<Sahkolihaa> Really does make no sense to include the gnome system monitor when Xfce's is light weight - the whole idea behind Xubuntu...
 * jar nod
<Sahkolihaa> The gnome part is also being retarded.
<Sahkolihaa> Since it doesn't seem to read Xfce's default browser setting, so it starts Firefox and not Chromium.
<jar> Yeah.. one thing I don't like is that XFce4 Taskmanager puts its menu entry in two categories.
<Sahkolihaa> I just fixed that by editing xfce4-taskmanager.desktop. :P
<jar> in /usr/share/applications ?
<Sahkolihaa> Yup.
<jar> Great minds.
<jar> :)
<Sahkolihaa> Also re-named it to 'Taskmanager' to follow everything else.
<Sahkolihaa> Heh.
<jar> :)
<jar> I was going to do that too.
<jar> Sahkolihaa, Perhaps if we start enough of a fuss we could get that done by Lucid Lynx
<jar> Sahkolihaa, Are you missing the category icons in Add/Remove too?
<jar> I HATE when apps double dip on the menu.
<Sahkolihaa> Yeah, I'm missing all the icons there too.
<jar> That's 3 out of 3.
<jar> :\
<Sahkolihaa> Bleh, Thunderbird thinks Firefox is the default browser.
<jar> =[
<jar> I use Evolution
<Balsaq> yello syrius
<syrius> hi
<syrius> do I know you?
<Balsaq> maybe not, thought we spoke a few days ago
<Balsaq> may have been Sysi...
<Balsaq> oh well, i am Balsaq, from eastern USA!
<Balsaq> it is amazing the difference in this channel as compared to ubuntu. i have both and too me xubuntu is far superior. yet it seems waaayyy more people choose ubuntu.
<Sysi> people have different opinions
<Sysi> i may need to fix highlights some day
<Balsaq> sysi are you from finland?
<Sysi> yes
<Balsaq> it was you then!
<Sysi> ohai! :D
<Balsaq> what highlight can you fix
<Sysi> i haven't set anything
<Sysi> when i set, i ned to start using screen_away
<Sysi> ans then it's same to get new theme
<Sysi> andandandand...
<Sysi> exellent theory :)
<_Pete_> Balsaq: for some reason I like to stay here still I dont anymore use xubuntu
<_Pete_> it was kind of temporary solution when got pissed of from kde4
<_Pete_> but 9.10 +kde3 works fine
<Sysi> i need to ude kdm for xdmcp, that means kde would be better :G
<_Pete_> kde4 totally suxx
<_Pete_> imo
<Sysi> not a lot more that old
<_Pete_> luckily kde3 is still developed and for me it's superior
<Sysi> i have to use it at school
<Balsaq> at work today i noticed they were running solaris in one of the labs...looked very nice-professional
<_Pete_> Balsaq: was that using traditional sun X ?
<Balsaq> didn't see sun X on the desktop...will look closer today when i go back in there...
<knome> Sysi, i don't use screen_away but my own script which autounaways me after n minutes
<knome> Sysi, i mean, autoaways me.
<knome> Sysi, also autoUNaways me after n messages to a network
<MaxFrames> hello
<knome> !hi | MaxFrames
<ubottu> MaxFrames: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<MaxFrames> I booted today and kaboom... the weather update plugin is not working anymore :(
<knome> which way not working?
<MaxFrames> question mark on the panel icon and "unable to update meteo data" message, it seems that the location is not set ("-")
<knome> MaxFrames, have you tried to remove and readd the applet?
<MaxFrames> not yet
<MaxFrames> today it worked. then I installed some updates (nvidia drivers) via update manager. I rebooted because the system was acting strange after the update (mouse and keyboard acting up). after the reboot, mouse and keyboard OK but weather applet gone.
<vashitn> any body here :)
<knome> probably
<knome> :d
<vashitn> does xubuntu boots faster than ubuntu?
<knome> should be no difference before starting the DE, but yes, Xfce should boot faster than GNOME
<vashitn> hmm yeah but when itboots luches the DE too
<MaxFrames> removed and readded the weather panel => no change
<vashitn> so if xfce is smaller less things to boot
<knome> MaxFrames, have you checked whether the service where the applet downloads the data, works?
<vashitn> MaxFrames what is your problem with the weather
<knome> vashitn, if you are looking the thing b&w, yes that's correct
<MaxFrames> my problem with the weather is that it's lousy. my problem with the weather update applet is that it doesn't work anymore :D
<MaxFrames> knome: how can I check if the service works?
<vashitn> MaxFrames this may be a stupid question :D but did you set it :D
<knome> MaxFrames, try to load their website?
<MaxFrames> vashitn: it's not necessary. It finds your location automatically based on your IP address.
<MaxFrames> knome: I don't know the URL
<vashitn> its based on yahooweather??
<knome> MaxFrames, maybe you should wait a bit. it might be the service that is not actually working. i don't know what service it uses and i'm not home right now so i can't check
<MaxFrames> perhaps if another user would add the applet, we could rule out that
<knome> possibly, but that's not 100% sure way
<MaxFrames> what's 100% sure is that it was working, I rebooted, it's not working
<MaxFrames> between state a) and state b) is a mere 2 minutes
<MaxFrames> oh, found the url: xoap.weather.com
<knome> i'm sorry to hear that but i don't know what might have caused that.
<vashitn> try preferences on the appl and manualy add your town :)
<MaxFrames> the website is up
<knome> MaxFrames, then something is probably broken in your applet or its data.
<vashitn> knome can you put widgets on xfce?
<knome> MaxFrames, can you reset the city you d/l data for?
<MaxFrames> I can retrieve my town data from the website. the problem is the applet. dunno what screwed it
<knome> vashitn, what do you mean by "widgets"
<vashitn> like on kde weather widget :)
<knome> MaxFrames, look for the .* (probably .config) folders in your home, and seek for something related to the applet. removing that should probably make it work again
<knome> vashitn, no, you can't load kde widgets.
<knome> vashitn, well, at least without running loads of kde stuff, which would mean you probably should rather boot to kde
<vashitn> MaxFrames try other weather appl i am sure there are more
<vashitn> seek at add/remove
<vashitn> or what ever its called these days :)
<MaxFrames> I'm rueing the day I upgraded to karmic
<knome> vashitn, i'd rather know what's wrong with that applet, since it's probably the applet most users are using
<MaxFrames> before, all was perfect. now... I've already lost the screensavers and the weather applet, and the logon process is slower
<vashitn> yeah knome you are right but maybe its something that he did or some update
<MaxFrames> and who knows what else will stop working for no apparent reason tomorrow
<knome> MaxFrames, karmic brought a lot of changes and we hope we can make all of that better in lucid.
<knome> MaxFrames, probably not a lot stuff, haven't heard anybody's weather applet breaking or anything like that
<MaxFrames> I didn't do anything at all. I just installed the updates that the update manager was suggesting (nvidia packages) and that's all
<knome> MaxFrames, it's probably just you.
<MaxFrames> me how? all I did tomorrow with xubuntu was installing those nvidia updates. and reboot. I didn't even use the computer apart from that
<vashitn> MaxFrames try the cleaning program i think there is one
<knome> MaxFrames, me as in your computer, your set of installed applications, your configuration
<vashitn> PC personal computer
<vashitn> :D
<knome> i have to go now
<knome> i hope someone will be able to help you, MaxFrames
<knome> have a nice day
<vashitn> cheers
<MaxFrames> bye
<MaxFrames> mm, it's the IP address-to-location bit that's not working anymore
<MaxFrames> the applet is working now by manually specifying my current location
<MaxFrames> (not so good on a laptop though)
<MaxFrames> "the screensaver bug still stands" :D though some kind soul finally flagged it as "security issue"
<Balsaq> i'd just install 9.04 if i were you
<Balsaq> too me it was perfect
<MaxFrames> is it possible to downgrade?
<Balsaq> well if not...delete
<Balsaq> and reinstall 904
<MaxFrames> no, I'll live with the new logon screen which obliges me to click on "logon" and wait before I can type the credentials, and hope for a fix for the screensaver
<Balsaq> ok
<MaxFrames> I simply don't have the nerve to go through backup, format, reinstall, restore
<Duskao> hey guys, I just installed xubuntu 9.10 and my second HD (internal) isn't showing up.
<Duskao> ...
<MaxFrames> ata? sata?
<Duskao> sata
<MaxFrames> both?
<Duskao> yep
<MaxFrames> dumb question: checked the connections?
<Duskao> it's all good. They work fine. Was fine with Ubuntu, moonos, mint... list goes on.
<MaxFrames> and if you boot a live 9.04 it shows up, right?
<Duskao> negatory
<Duskao> running 9.10 actually, but it's the same with 9.04
<Duskao> had the same issue when i installed 9.04 ages ago.
<Duskao> Xubuntu I mean.
<MaxFrames> it was fine with ubuntu.. which version of ubuntu?
<Duskao> 8.10,9.04,9.10
<MaxFrames> so it's xfce related?
<Duskao> seems to be, but with mint 7 XFCE there is no issue lol
<Duskao> mental eh?
<Duskao> but I prefer the real *buntu's
<MaxFrames> I'm afraid I dunno what to suggest... have you browsed launchpad yet to see if it's documented?
<Duskao> nope, but I'll deal with this tomorrow. I gotta get some sleep. Haven't slept yet tonight. Take it easy.
<Duskao> worst case scenario, I go back to Ubuntu :D
<Duskao> Later.
<MaxFrames> I hear you. I haven't slept much myself
<cedron> i lost the task pane...
<cedron> what happened?
<Sahkolihaa> And now that I'm back from college, gnome-system-monitor has now been removed.
<Sahkolihaa> Figured out it was my portable Samsung music player causing it to eat an entire core. Pretty stupid. :/
<uberspaced> is xubuntu supposed to be the light weight ubuntu?
<uberspaced> let's just say I have an old laptop with 128 mb of ram
<uberspaced> and I don't need a fancy shmancy gdm or gnome
<uberspaced> I just want to read stuff on it
<uberspaced> what I usually do is install ubuntu and then something like fvwm
<Sysi> lubuntu or crunchbang is better
<uberspaced> lubuntu?
<uberspaced> okie dokie.
<Sysi> with lxde
<Sysi> pretty and lightweight
<Sysi> xubuntu is quite bloated these days :\
<uberspaced> ha.
<uberspaced> ok, so, if I'm doing a net install of 9.10, will lubuntu show up there?
<uberspaced> OR
<uberspaced> should I install a basic server
<uberspaced> and then apt-get install lubuntu (?) ?
<Sysi> hmm, can't remember if it was official yet
<uberspaced> well, you gave me some things to look at.
<Sysi> !lxde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<uberspaced> maybe if I install lxde, ubuntu server and fvwm I'll be OK.
<TheSheep> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB
<ablomen> uberspaced, one note, ubuntu server installs a different kernel..
<uberspaced> one that probably doesn't favor real time processes like X as much, eh?
<uberspaced> I'm probably not going to get _that_ intense with X
<uberspaced> just like a PDF or something.
<ablomen> uberspaced, well if you dont have a lot of memory...
<uberspaced> which I don't have
<ablomen> i think you might want to get a more optimised kernel
<uberspaced> aside from one that I'd have to compile myself, which one would you recommend?
<ablomen> ehm not sure, maybe the generic is already better for laptop usage?
<uberspaced> prolly.
<ablomen> im just saying because i know i'v had problems with it some time ago
<uberspaced> I'll just stick with server and see if X works.
<ablomen> took me a while to figure out it was the server kernel
<uberspaced> I don't need fast X.  just working X.
<ablomen> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/features/kernel << heres an overview btw
<Sahkolihaa> lxde reminds me too much of KDE and Windows.
<Sysi> :D
<Sahkolihaa> I already switched out the gnome-system-monitor for Xfce's taskmanager.
<uberspaced> sweet.  preemption is turned off in server edition.
<uberspaced> don't really need a massive ass ipv6 routing table though.
<MrNaz> is there a version of a matrix screensaver that doesn't have gl effects? i'm just after a matrix effect that's as true to the movie as possible
<TheSheep> cmatrix?
<MrNaz> aptitude reports that as installed, but it doesn't show up in my screensaver list...
<MrNaz> ugh
<MrNaz> that's a terminal app... also, it's totally unlike the movie
<MrNaz> there's a great windows version of the matrix screen saver, i havent seen a good one for linux yet
<eviliguna> hi
<jars> hey there
<eviliguna> I am new to xubuntu, been using pclos for a whle
<jars> :)
<eviliguna> I just finished installing and doing all the updates
<eviliguna> but can't seam to get gstreamer working
<jars> cool
<jars> what about it doesn't work?
<eviliguna> the error is
<eviliguna> "GStreamer was unable to detect any sound devices...."
<eviliguna> when i try the command
<eviliguna> "alsaconf"  I get "command not found"
<jars> try alsamixer first
<eviliguna> and alsamixer tells me "function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<jars> That's not a gstreamer issue then.
<jars> Your sound card isn't being recognized.
<eviliguna> ok, so what do I do?
<jars> go into hardware drivers and see if it picks up on your sound card
<eviliguna> it says "No proprietary drivers are in in use on this system"
<jars> do you happen to know what module pclos was using?
<eviliguna> no sorry, pclos was a different comp
<jars> Oh..
<jars> Hm.
<jars> let's try a different approach then
<jars> Can you open a terminal?
<eviliguna> there
<jars> lspci | grep Audio
<jars> do that in the terminal
<eviliguna> nothing comes out
<eviliguna> the command executes correctly though
<jars> yeah... that's not a good thing
<jars> :/
<jars> if your audio device was being detected it would've spit out something like..
<jars> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<eviliguna> crap
<eviliguna> is there anything else that one might do?
<jars> What kind of computer are you on?
<jars> Because it appears it's not linux supported.
<eviliguna> the one that has it installed
<eviliguna> is an old ibm 550 mhz
<eviliguna> it says "personal computer 500 PL
<eviliguna> "
<eviliguna> on the fornt
<eviliguna> sorry
<eviliguna> 300 PL
<jars> hmm
<jars> I think that might be old enough for it to not be PCI
<jars> :x
<eviliguna> i think the sound card
<eviliguna> is built into the motherboard
<eviliguna> on this one
<jars> I'm not sure if that will be supported by xubuntu's default kernel..
<eviliguna> sigh
<eviliguna> alrigh
<eviliguna> t
<eviliguna> maybe i'll try some other distros to see if another one will pick it up
<eviliguna> unless there is any other suggestion?
<jars> well
<jars> you could use windows to find out what the chipset is and then see if the linux kernel supports it at all
<jars> and if it does, and the xubuntu/ubuntu kernel does not support it
<jars> you can compile your own kernel
<eviliguna> lol, I think that is a little outside
<eviliguna> my level of expertise
<jars> Well, it is for most folk.
<jars> Just giving you options.
<jars> :)
<eviliguna> thank you :-)
<jars> np
<eviliguna> but I need this more to work for my stats programs than recompiling my kernel!
<jars> I'm actually surprised by this.
<eviliguna> thank you for all your help though
<jars> Np at all
<eviliguna> i think i can tell you what the sound is
<eviliguna> one sex
<eviliguna> *sec
<jars> kk
<eviliguna> Crystal WDM Audio
<jars> sorry if im a little slow, btw - im on a netbook in class.
<jars> :P
<eviliguna> hah, no prob
<jars> try this
<jars> sudo modprobe snd-cs4236
<jars> (in terminal(
<jars> )
<eviliguna> heh, i just tried adding that to my modules file
<eviliguna> lets see what happens
<eviliguna> rebooting
<eviliguna> another weird thing
<jars> you dont need to reboot to modprobe
<eviliguna> during reboot it tells me "Cannont Display this Video Mode"
<eviliguna> and then works after a bit
<jars> weird..
<eviliguna> yeah, didn't know about modprobe
<eviliguna> so I tried
<eviliguna> advice here
<eviliguna> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23369&page=3
<eviliguna> hey
<eviliguna> that did something
<eviliguna> I get a mixer now!
<eviliguna> it says "No Controls are marked as visible"
<jars> you can add those
<eviliguna> ok now i marked master as visible
<eviliguna> how can i actually test the sound
<jars> got an audio file handy?
<eviliguna> got youtube
<eviliguna> one sec
<jars> flash would probably be dog slow
<eviliguna> don't have any files on this computer yet
<eviliguna> new format
<jars> yeah
<eviliguna> btw
<eviliguna> what does this do
<eviliguna> modprobe snd-cs4236
<jars> it loads the snd-cs4236 driver
<eviliguna> ah cool
<eviliguna> alright, i gotta run but if I can't figure it from here
<eviliguna> i'll log back in later
<jars> :) okie
<eviliguna> thank you so much for your help!
<eviliguna> glad I don't have to compile my kernel
<eviliguna> dodged a bullet there
<eviliguna> !
<jars> hehe
<jars> np
<jars> hope that works out for him >_>
#xubuntu 2009-11-24
<EviIguana_> Hello
<EviIguana_> I am trying to connect to a windows samba share
<EviIguana_> I have installed midnight commander
<EviIguana_> as well as samba
<EviIguana_> and changed the mount point to my home directory
<EviIguana_> running pyNeighborhood in debug mode
<EviIguana_> I get the following error:
<EviIguana_> Mounting //192.168.1.101/Apollo ...
<EviIguana_> mount error(13): Permission denied
<EviIguana_> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<EviIguana_> Failed to mount
<EviIguana_> Failed, mounting by netbios
<EviIguana_> can anyone help please with this??
<EviIguana_> I'd really like to get my printer connected
<EviIguana_> thank you!
<EviIguana_> any ideas anyone?
<j1mc> EviIguana_: is your mount point actually /home/eviliguana  (or whatever your username is)?
<j1mc> if so, try creating a new, empty directory.
<j1mc> i.e. /home/eviliguana/samba-share
<j1mc> or better yet... /mnt/samba-share
<EviIguana_> no luck
<EviIguana_> i think
<EviIguana_> it has something to do with the password
<EviIguana_> it never asks me for the username and password to the windows machine
<j1mc> EviIguana_: samba is not really "plug and play"... i take it you've looked over a few documents about how to best connect to a windows share?
<j1mc> sorry i can't be of much help
<EviIguana_> yeah
<EviIguana_> was hoping it was a little easier
<jar> Is mounting ssh shares with Gigolo not working for anyone else?
<jar> It seems to mount but won't open in Thunar..
<ronin_> how do you install ibus on xubuntu?
<jar> ronin_, it's in apt
<ronin_> what repo? searching for ibus doesn't show it up
<jar> ronin_, what are you using to search
<ronin_> synaptic
<Sysi> !info ibus
<ubottu> ibus (source: ibus): New input method framework using dbus. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.0.20090927-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 423 kB, installed size 3848 kB
<jar> ronin_, i searched with aptitutde and it turns up
<jar> o_o
<jar> !info gnome-app-install
<ubottu> gnome-app-install (source: gnome-app-install): GNOME Application Installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.60.1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 709 kB, installed size 2816 kB
<Sysi> ronin_: what version of xubuntu?
<ronin_> 9.10
<ronin_> under languages it doesn't show up as an option for input
<Sysi> sudo apt-get install ibus
<Sysi> to terminal
<Sysi> need to go →
<ronin_> just making sure apt is updated first
<ronin_> and this install didn't automatically add my 2 NTFS partitions
<waggl> hello
<knome> !hi | waggl
<ubottu> waggl: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<waggl> is here someone who can maybe help me?^^
<knome> !ask | waggl
<ubottu> waggl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jars> hey knome ;p
<knome> hey jars
<jars> jars = jar on netbook
<jars> :D
<jars> hehe
<knome> well yeah i guessed you are jar, but wasn't totally sure what the s meant ;)
<knome> not a very usual abbrevation for netbook though...
<knome> ;)
<jars> hehe
<jars> it's actually got nothing to do with that, just added a letter.
<jars> :D
<knome> yup
<jars> I guess it could mean small!
<jars> :P
<knome> maybe
<waggl> ok, i just made a dist-upgrade and it told me to reboot. i did that and when the splash should show up it says it fails to show it in the resolution. the view is filmmering and i am in tty1 but through filmmering i cant loggin because it dont take all keyboardinputs
<jars> waggl, What version did you upgrade from?
<jars> 9.04?
<waggl> 9.10
<knome> probably *to* 9.10
<jars> Yeah
<jars> What was your old version?
<waggl> 9.10
<jars> Wait.. what?
<knome> waggl, you upgraded to lucid?
<jars> The current version is 9.10
<waggl> i installed from the 9.10 cd and then typed sudo apt-get dist-upgrade...was that wrong?^^
<jars> eeep
<jars> you should have used the update manager
<waggl> i did that because it didnt install all updates with sudo apt-get upgrade
<waggl> why?^^
<jars> It's the officially supported update method.
<jars> It makes sure these things don't happen.
<waggl> mmh...
<knome> waggl, what does 'lsb_release -a' say?
<waggl> i cant login to my system so i cant try it...
<waggl> at the moment i am on the live-cd
<knome> waggl, what about the safe mode (or what it's called), in grub?
<jars> Can you chroot in?
<waggl> mmh. how do i use that?
<waggl> i am new to linux...sry...
<knome> waggl, if it was a relatively clear installation still, i'd think the best way would be to reinstall
<jars> Yeah, it seems you accidentally plopped yourself into Lucid
<jars> Which is far from stable at this time
<knome> waggl, and *not* dist-upgrade. if you succeeded in dist-upgrading, it means you were in a development release of release that's supposed to be released in april 2010
<knome> waggl, read: not going to work
<waggl> oh...ok...
<waggl> so how can i use the safe-mode?
<waggl> i want to backup my data before reinstalling
<knome> waggl, your drives should be mounted in the livecd
<waggl> oh^^
<waggl> mmh but i cant see my homefolder
<knome> in /media ?
<waggl> media is empty here...
<knome> /mnt ?
<waggl> also empty
<waggl> i think that isnt my filesystem
<waggl> ehm harddrive...
<knome> waggl, ok, so what does 'mount' say in terminal?
<waggl> /dev/sr0, aufs, /dev/loop0 and tmpfs are mounted
<waggl> and udev
<knome> yeah...
<knome> you probably should mount your HD's yourself, but you can do that from the livecd and if you have a USB disk/stick you can backup like that
<waggl> ok thx i will try that ^^
<knome> !mount | waggl
<ubottu> waggl: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<knome> waggl, for more help see ^^
<waggl> and there is no way to reverse the upgrade?^^
<knome> no.
<waggl> ok thank you ^^ cu^^
<knome> have fun and good luck
<waggl> thx
<jars> i always forger xterm options in xdefaults...
<jars> grrrr
<knome> ;)
<jars> xfce4-terminal is nice... but kinda slow on this netbook.
<knome> hmm, partly agre
<knome> +e
<knome> i would *so* fall asleep if i didn't make myself write an essay :%
<knome> or more like %|
<jars> hehehe
<jars> knome, You a student too?
<knome> yep.
<jars> :)
<jars> i'm 21 and a student also
<knome> i'm studying social services in a university of applied sciences
<jars> ahhhh
<jars> neato
<knome> (23, 24 in a month or so)
<jars> =]
<jars> i notice xfce users tend to be young
<jars> weird
<waggl> hallo^^
<squirrelpimp> hi
<squirrelpimp> i found a bug in latest xubuntu karmic. Basically the login takes pretty long while an error appears in .xsession-errors multiple times
<squirrelpimp> it is described here as well: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=67860
<TheSheep> !bugs | squirrelpimp
<ubottu> squirrelpimp: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<squirrelpimp> TheSheep: yes. Thanks.
<squirrelpimp> :)
<squirrelpimp> i came here as i'm not sure which package to file it against
<squirrelpimp> so given this information, i already have the new bug report opened
<squirrelpimp> :)
<squirrelpimp> which part of xfce sets the keyboard layout? xfce4-session?
 * TheSheep doesn't know
<TheSheep> I'd file it against the session and let someone change it later
<squirrelpimp> ok, i did that
<squirrelpimp> right now i'm trying to fix gnome-keyring-daemon not setting the environment variables. Is there some overview available about which processes are started by whom and in which order the system processes the various session setup scripts after user login?
<TheSheep> I don't know about anything like that, it changes too fast, but you might want to ask at #xubuntu-devel
<squirrelpimp> for example theres an Xsession file in /etc/gdm and /etc/X
<squirrelpimp> ok
<TheSheep> (and wait for someone to show up)
<danielsevigny> Hello everyone. Has anyone successfully Dualbooted Windows 7 and 9.10? I failed on the first attempt at the partitioner (had told it to boot alongside Win7) and now that opton is no longer available. Am thinking I can overwrite the disk with Xubuntu and then reinstall win7 after. Does this work?
<likemindead> danielsevigny_, try Super Grub Disk
<likemindead> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<likemindead> It can fix you right up, if anything can.
<danielsevigny_> It's just weird the way the partitioner hung like that.... never seen it before.
<danielsevigny_> my only concern is that it's not allowing me to partition the drive. It's basically giving me the option of all or nothing at this point
<danielsevigny_> How big is the Xubuntu installation?
<likemindead> I think 4GB is the recommended space available.
<danielsevigny_> xubuntu is being bad...
<danielsevigny_> Anyone use X-Plane with xubuntu?
<FelineMonstrosit> My updates are downloading very sporadically (and have been for weeks). Most of the time the download speed is 0, then occasionally it will go up to a few hundred bytes per second, and even more occasionally about 10 or 20 kb/s. Downloading 40mb of updates takes AGES! Anyone else experiencing this?
<cody-somerville> FelineMonstrosit, sounds like a network issue?
<FelineMonstrosit> cody-somerville: what I want to know is whether it's a problem at my end or a problem with the servers. My internet has had no other problems.
<wrgb> FelineMonstrosit: you still there?
<FelineMonstrosit> yes
<wrgb> FelineMonstrosit: hang on a sec,
<wrgb> FelineMonstrosit: go to synaptic package manager, click on Settings > Repositories, where it says Download from: servername, click on the drop down list
<wrgb> FelineMonstrosit: click Other, then click on the Select Best Server button, this will run a test on all the available servers and find the fastest one
<wrgb> FelineMonstrosit: when it finishes, press the (I think) Choose Server button for the one it comes up with
<FelineMonstrosit> OK thanks. I will try that.
<jars> hmm
<jars> You know, I have to say, Thunderbird's evolution support is much better than Evolution's
<jars> err
<jars> IMAP support!
<jars> I think I'm going to remove Evolution @ Home..
<jars> :)
 * Sahkolihaa uses Thunderbird but can't get it to use Chromium instead of bloody Firefox.
#xubuntu 2009-11-25
<jeremy1080> hey any one here
<Scopic> There is something wrong with the mouse on my system ever since I updated to the new kernel. it is super slow, dragging across the screen, and moving the mouse acceleration/speed slider in settings has no effect positive or negative
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> im looking for some help installing xubuntu
<ubuntu> i need some guide on how to set the partitions
<ubuntu> anybody_
<ubuntu> ?
<acmeinc> Anyone around?
<schizoTK> Hello xubuntu gurus!
<schizoTK> Goodbye
<nikolam> OMG
<nikolam> why there is no .jigdo files for Desktop .iso
<nikolam> so i need to download it again, even if I already have DVDs and alternate isos to build desktop cds from
<imagitronics> How can I configure a Live USB to read my home directory from another partition on the USB drive?
<imagitronics> I can not seem to find any decent information about it
<TheSheep> !fstab | imagitronics
<ubottu> imagitronics: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<imagitronics> so, then I need to decompress my ISO... setup a chroot filesystem and modify my fstab?
<imagitronics> seemed like there has to be a different way... people use these prebuilt CDs all the time...
<TheSheep> you can mount it manually after the system is up
<imagitronics> for my home folder though?
<imagitronics> I would have to run a script before login
<imagitronics> and can I mount based off a label?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> label or uuid
<imagitronics> I'm reading it
<imagitronics> where would I do that, where it would occur before my user logs in?
<TheSheep> I guess you will need to add that script to your image anyways
<TheSheep> so you can as well just modify fstab
<imagitronics> but I could add a script to my image easily
<imagitronics> I'm using remastersys
<imagitronics> and it won't pay attention to my /etc/fstab
<imagitronics> or the one in it's own dummysys folder
<TheSheep> !rc.local
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.local
<TheSheep> hmm...
<TheSheep> !boot | imagitronics
<ubottu> imagitronics: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<imagitronics> rc.local run as root?
<TheSheep> yes
<imagitronics> okay, that gives me something to try...
<imagitronics> but... if I did decompress this iso, and turn it into a chroot environment... would it be safe to edit the fstab then?
<TheSheep> there should be by-label and by-uuid directories in /dev
<imagitronics> I figure there must be some reason why remastersys ignores it
<TheSheep> imagitronics: I don't know
<imagitronics> we'll try rc.local first
<imagitronics> thanks for the tip
<imagitronics> meh
<imagitronics> well that was a lot of work for nothing...
<imagitronics> I unpacked my custom ISO... setup a chroot environment
<imagitronics> modified the /etc/fstab... then repacked everything into an iso
<imagitronics> and still, no entry in the /etc/fstab. remastersys is writing over it somewhere
<imagitronics> there's a script or something that's running...
<Bitbuck> whats the best way to install if I have a version of another linux on my partition?
<MaxFrames> hello
<Bitbuck> loads of people Max, but no answer to my question, good luck.
<Bitbuck> I will say hi back, because I doubt anyone else is alive.
<Bitbuck> =)
<MaxFrames> ?
<MaxFrames> it happens
<MaxFrames> I was just about to ask something about cloning a hard drive with dd
<MaxFrames> while we're here: Bitbuck, are you using Xubuntu Karmic?
<Bitbuck> dd if=/dev/src of=/dev/target
<MaxFrames> does this produce an exact bit-per-bit raw copy of src on target?
<Bitbuck> Max, where src is the source hd, and target is the destination
<Bitbuck> aye
<MaxFrames> with all the partitions, regardless of what type they are (primary, extended, logical units, volumes, eisa partitions...)
<MaxFrames> ?
<Bitbuck> aye
<Bitbuck> and yes Max I just installed X 9.10
<MaxFrames> so after I have cloned src, I can remove it, install target, and the system will not notice the swap?
<Bitbuck> it might notice the device change
<MaxFrames> I guess that if src is the OS drive I'll have to boot the PC from a live CD and run dd from there?
<Bitbuck> ie: disk id#
<MaxFrames> I have to convert a windows 2003 server disk from basic to dynamic, but I want to have a clone of it in case something goes wrong, because it contains an eisa partition
<MaxFrames> anyway... can you confirm if your screensaver is kicking in after the set amount of idle time? in my case, it doesn't work anymore after upgrading to 9.10 from 9.04, and the power saving settings are ineffective too
<MaxFrames> if you have xubuntu karmic you could just set the screensaver to 1 min and then wait
<emerson> in which file are all the man pages I want to print all of them ...
<emerson> ?
<cody-somerville> emerson, they live under /usr/share/man/
<genii> emerson: They are all in separate files, one for each command or topic which has a manual
<gnawjoy> sorry for the basic question, but how do I use X over ssh from one xubuntu machine to another? When I do xfce4-session on the remote machine, I get the local session
<Sysi> ssh -X
<Sysi> hmm, what would ubottu say
<Sysi> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<gnawjoy> I'm sorry, I wasn't clear, after connecting via ssh -X from one xubuntu to another I enter xfce4-session to start a remote session but it doesn't work, I remain on the local x session
<genii> xterm xappname &
<gnawjoy> but I dont believe xterm xappname & will work with xfce4-session. I'd like to have a complete session on the remote xubuntu machine from the local xubuntu
<cody-somerville> gnawjoy, You'll need to use something like vnc for that.
<Sysi> xdmcp WAS easiest untill karmic
<Sysi> now only with kdm
<cody-somerville> Sysi, indeed
<Sysi> and kdm/kde don't work (well) on my old laptop
<Sysi> can't guess why, default xubuntu was witouh problems
<knome> Sysi, because it starts with k?
 * knome hides
<gnawjoy> interesting, I have no problem doing this from gnome ubuntu to xubuntu, I was just assuming it was some conflict in between the local and remote display managers...which I cannot figure how to overcome
<Sysi> no, that's my personal problem :P
<gnawjoy> there's this gdmflexiserver -xnest which seems to be what I want, but it doesn't work either
#xubuntu 2009-11-26
<SuperUser_> hi
<SuperUser_> is pulseaudio included in Xubuntu 9.10?
<Balsaq> what ever happened to Techie?
<brenn> Hey guys, I am thinking of switching to xfce from gnome but I need a replacement for gvfs.  I only need the ssh part.  Any ideas?
<brenn> Hey guys, I am thinking of switching to xfce from gnome but I need a replacement for gvfs.  I only need the ssh part.  Any ideas?
<imagitronics> how can I remove all the panels?
<TheSheep> imagitronics: right-click on one and select 'customize panels'
<imagitronics> It won't let you delete the last panel
<imagitronics> but if I try to uninstall it with aptitude, it says that it's going to uninstall the xfce4-desktop all together
<TheSheep> then do it with 'xfce4-panel -q'
<imagitronics> ll
<imagitronics> I want it to stay off forever :)
<imagitronics> but I guess I could put that into my .profile or something
<TheSheep> sorry, that's -x
<imagitronics> I was hoping there was a way to just prevent it from running all together
<TheSheep> sure, just save your session on logout
<TheSheep> with the panel off
<imagitronics> making a live distro... it works after the first time you turn it off and save a session
<imagitronics> but it wouldn't work for the first time install
<imagitronics> worst case I can remove everything from it and set it to hide, lol
<imagitronics> even better is probably just killing it
<imagitronics> gotta be a config file somewhere that starts it tho
<TheSheep> if it's a sitribution, then you want to customize the session itself
<imagitronics> there's some stuff about panels in the xinitrc
<imagitronics> hrmm
<imagitronics> what did I screw up.
<imagitronics> when I click unlock on any window that seems to interact with the keychain, it doesn't unlock
<imagitronics> it doesn't ask me for a password or anything
<imagitronics> it just greys out the unlock button and then does nothign
<vkd> hi anybody online?
<Sahkolihaa> ...
<genii> Giving up hope after 18 seconds... hm
<knome> quite a long time
<Delano-394980501> When I start up in XFCE, my bars don't load... how come?
<rr72> Delano-394980501~ that is a known issue iirc
<rr72> open a terminal and run xfce4-panel or such, not in xubuntu ATM sorry
<knome> Delano-394980501, alt+f2 -> xfce4-panel
<knome> rr72, feel free to refer to http://open.knome.fi/2009/07/05/panels-disappearing-and-other-frequently-asked-questions/
<Delano-394980501> rr72, I don't run xubuntu; I run regular ubuntu but added xfce, which has worked fine for a few weeks
<knome> Delano-394980501, if you're on xfce, the mentioned command works
<rr72> knome~ i tried from memory .... gimme something ok?
<rr72> :-P
<knome> rr72, heh
<rr72> how do you open a terminal if the panels are gone unless you have a desktop icon
<rr72> i didn't think all the way through rofl
<knome> rr72, alt+f2 == run
<rr72> i knew at one point but forgot, alt f3 is window settings?
<knome> no idea.
<rr72> it's search for my ubuntu but this is heavily configed/modded
<rr72> lol jk, not as much as what has to be done to windows
<knome> rr72, an easy way to check default settings is to install a vanilla system on vbox or some other virtualization app
<rr72> that's a great idea, never thought of that, instead just run a live cd but then have to remmeber
<knome> yeah, and you have to boot to that livecd
<rr72> oh and that was a rhetorical question, just thinking aloud and showing the faults in my logic
<knome> heh
<Delano-429028863> knome, got the bug fixed, thanks
<Delano-429028863> knome, any idea why that happens, though?
<Balsaq> how do i install a driver in xubuntu?
<Balsaq> hulu videos play properly, unless i go into the full screen mode, then they are choppy...i found the correct driver at nvidia, but  i do not know how to install it
<meborc> guys... i want to delete all xfce panels from my screen... but whenever i log out/in, one paner reappears with the main menu button... i want to get rid of that
<meborc> there is nothing in the startup concerning panels... any ideas?
<Sysi> save session without panel?
<meborc> Sysi, great idea... will try
<egle> hello, could anyone please help to connect DSL on xubuntu, very urgent
<dm_synck> Been messing around with sysv-rc-confg. Anyone know where i can find a complete list of what services absolutely needed / on which  runlevels and what can safely be disabled on xubuntu 9.10
<TheSheep> depends on what you need, all services are there for a reason
<dm_synck> standard xubuntu install on a desktop pc. Mainly looking for info about the various boot / system loggers and udev
<TheSheep> well, you don't need to change anything for a standard install
<dm_synck> Looking to optimize boot time by disabling un-needed services
<TheSheep> dm_synck: then you fisr have to decide which ones are unneeded
<TheSheep> first*
<TheSheep> because all of them are need in some way or other in default install
<yunosh> hi, is anyone else seeing tiny font sizes in some areas in xubuntu/mythbuntu? i'm talking about 2px tiny.
<shooree> is "su" a valid command for taking over root? I get authentication failure with my root p/w when trying it
<TheSheep> !root | shooree
<ubottu> shooree: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
 * shooree facepalms
<shooree> thank you.
<shooree> to tell you the truth, I've been using sudo nice and easy all along, while trying to figure this out :)
<TheSheep> sudo -i works like su, btw, but it's better to use it with every command instead
<TheSheep> I mean not every, only the ones that really need root
<shooree> I see.
<shooree> and shall promplty forget what I saw
<shooree> or promptly, whichever comes first.
<dm_synck> Thanks, I will see if I can find descriptions and decide what i need / don't need.
#xubuntu 2009-11-27
<benchik> hello
<benchik> was the hard drive Load_Cycle_Count issue fixed in xubuntu 9.10?
<toshi> how do you turn off the "growl" like popups everytime you do something like adjust your volume?
<pilif12p> Is there xubuntu server?
<Balsaq> when i set my resolution to 52kz...and turn off my computer...it does not save my setting?
<Balsaq> goes right back to 50?
<owen1_> when i type alsamixer i get 'alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory' any tips?
<owen1_> aplay -l shows: 'aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...'
<owen1_> it started after i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<owen1_> when i type alsamixer i get 'alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory' but when i add sudo i can see it.  any tips?
<owen1_> (it started after i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<owen1_> also i only have audio when i run totem as sudo.
<kromar> hi
<ocs_> hi, is there an official manual/guide for xubuntu ? thanks
<TheSheep> !desktopguide | ocs_
<ubottu> ocs_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ocs_> thanks TheSheep
<ocs_> TheSheep: but... is there anything specific for _Xubuntu_ ? not ubuntu
<TheSheep> ocs_: try xubuntu.org
<benchick> hello
<benchick> i just purchased dell inspiron 11z, and was thinking about installing xubuntu on it, but got scared once i heard about the harddrive Load_Cycle_Count issue. was it fixed in xubuntu 9.10?
<ocs_> TheSheep: already seen there... but I can't find docs for Xubuntu
<benchick> must login to write here?
<benchick> well
<benchick> hello
<benchick> i just purchased dell inspiron 11z, and was thinking about installing xubuntu on it, but got scared once i heard about the harddrive Load_Cycle_Count issue. was it fixed in xubuntu 9.10?
<TheSheep> !patience | benchick
<ubottu> benchick: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<benchick> i just thought my question wasn't pasted cause i didn't identify myself to nickserv. sorry
<TheSheep> ocs_: well, I don't know any
<TheSheep> no problem :)
<TheSheep> you may also try looking at the bug report about that issue
<TheSheep> !bugs | benchick
<ubottu> benchick: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<benchick> TheSheep: i did try, but couldn't find anything conclusive. when i finally saw "bug fixed" someone wrote it wasn't fixed, and later at the post the status changed again to "not fixed"
<benchick> i thought someone here might have more info about this issue
<TheSheep> I guess the bugtracker is the best source
<benchick> you got me there
<jar> Finally registered to the mailing list..
<jar> I'm so lazy.
<Rafik> hi there
<Rafik> why tasksel in xubuntu 9.10 don't have the same tasks as in ubuntu ? i wanted to install the lamp server
<jar> Why would you want to run X11 on a server..?
<knome> jar, x ssh tunneling maybe?
<knome> jar, or freenx or vnc
<jar> knome, It's not that alternatives can't be used.
<jar> It's that it sucks that it doesn't work.
<knome> :)
<jar> knome, Oh wow I just realized what you replied to.
<jar> I thought you were replying to what I said in #xfce
 * jar shakes his head
<jar> lol
<italomaia_> hello! How could i edit xubuntu user menu in text mode?
<jar> italomaia_, What specifically do you need to do?
<italomaia_> i need to add an item to the "games" section
<italomaia_> in the menu
<jar> italomaia_, You'll need to make a .desktop file for it since the distributor did not.
<italomaia_> where should i place it?
<jar> do you want it to be local or system-wide?
<italomaia_> system-wide
<jar> /usr/share/applications
<italomaia_> k, i'll try out
<jar> italomaia_, Take a look at the GNOME games .desktop files
<jar> it will give you an idea of how the spec works
<jar> The XFce team assures us that the menu editor will return for 4.8
<italomaia_> jar, holy shit, it works!
<jar> :)
<jar> Hehe
<jar> italomaia_, It's a pretty simple spec to work with. All it really needs to know is the name and executable really
<jar> oh, and a category
<jar> Most of the rest is optional.
<italomaia_> yeap. The category thing got me confused.
<jar> Yeah, it can be a bit tricky
<italomaia_> Application;Game;Emulator;GTK <- gives me the following menu: application->game
<jar> That sounds about right.
<jar> What emulator are you using that didn't come with a menu entry?
<jar> that's a little weird if it came from apt
<italomaia_> jar, actually, i made a menu app for pygame games and i wanted it to have an entry in the menu
<jar> Ah :)
 * jar nod
<italomaia_> had some hard time finding docs about editing xfce menu by hand
<jar> italomaia_, the cool thing is .desktop is for ALL menus
<jar> it'll work in GNOME too
<italomaia_> hummm
<jar> gnome uses /usr/share/applications .. i think kde does too
<jar> not sure
<jar> don't quote me
<jar> :P
<italomaia_> sorry
<jar> sorry?
<jar> For?
<italomaia_> you said don't quote me
<italomaia_> i tought you meant this:
<italomaia_> jar,
<jar> ohhh
<italomaia_> brazillian here. hoho. I don't get a few expression right
<jar> it was just a joke saying i'm not sure so i'm sorry if it doesn't work in kde
<jar> :)
<jar> i've not used KDE in many years
<italomaia_> humm, ok
<italomaia_> by the way, i made a remaster of xubuntu these days
<italomaia_> do you know of a nice place do advertise it?
<jar> DistroWatch.com
<jar> :)
<italomaia_> k
<jar> italomaia_, what did you add or remove from xubuntu?
<italomaia_> well, i changed a lot of applications and switched others for equivalent stuff made in python
<italomaia_> gnome-games went out, totem went out, abiword...and other
<italomaia_> s
<italomaia_> mousepad was switched for scite, transmission for deluge
<jar> Sounds like you leaned it up a bit :P
<italomaia_> well, yeap. My goal was to make something with 700mb or less
<jar> I would've went with GVim over Scite ;)
<jar> hehe
<italomaia_> rsrs lot's of people like gvim
<jar> :) hehe
<italomaia_> i don't, i kind of dislike it
<jar> Yeah, it's a hit or miss editor.
<NTFS> xubuntu sucks
<italomaia_> yeap. Even tought of using PIDA because of the "vim inside factor"
<jar> Hehe.
<italomaia_> for video playing, what do you use?
<jar> I use Totem or VLC
<italomaia_> vlc, totem, mplayer?
<jar> I use Totem because it's the default, but VLC is fine with me.
<italomaia_> and mplayer, you don't use?
<jar> Not for a few years.
<NTFS> windows 7 is god
<jar> NTFS, We heard you the first time.
<NTFS> windows 7 is god
<jar> That's nice.
<NTFS> windows 7 is god
<NTFS> BAN ME
<jar> Hey LjL
<NTFS> ban me
<italomaia_> humm
<italomaia_> jar, if you want to check out what i made, here's the site: http://eusouolobomau.blogspot.com/2009/11/turtle-linux-910.html
<NTFS> ban me
<jar> italomaia_, I like the name.
<italomaia_> brazilian portuguese tought.
<italomaia_> the name is because i went to a project "Save the turtles" called "Tamar" in brazil, and fall in love the the turtles
<italomaia_> such a nice animal
<jar> I love turtles. My girlfriend has a pet turtle.
<NTFS> ban me
<italomaia_> if interested : http://www.tamar.org.br/
<NTFS> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<italomaia_> your girlfriend's turtle is a earth turtle?
<jar> It's a painted turtle.
<italomaia_> hummm
<jar> I think that's the species.
<jar> http://www.nps.gov/niob/naturescience/images/Painted-Turtle-285.jpg
<jar> Its stomach looks like that.
#xubuntu 2009-11-28
<italomaia_> wow, cool!
<NTFS> !ops
<NTFS> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<jar> :)
<italomaia_> jar, i'll be leaving now. Thanks for the help and great night for you
<jar> :) Good night
<Bitbuck> www.eve-radio.com
<Black_Phantom> Hello, How to install xubuntu inside Ubuntu 9.10 ? so that I can easily switch them in the login screen
<jar> Black_Phantom, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Black_Phantom> jar: I see, thanks alot.
<jar> No problem.
<Bitbuck> www.eve-radio.com
<owen1> How to uninstall totem? i have 4 related packages - libtotem-plparser12, totem-common, totem-gstreamer, totem-plugins.  i still want to use mplayer though.
<owen1> i think it's totem-gstreamer
<jar> sudo apt-get --purge remove totem ?
<owen1> jar: even if i can't see totem in dpkg/
<owen1> +
<owen1> ?
<jar> Beg pardon?
<jar> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<jar>   totem* totem-gstreamer* totem-mozilla* totem-plugins*
<jar> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 4 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jar> Seems to work for me.
<owen1> jar: interesting. thanks
<jar> np
<owen1> i'll look for the aptitude equivalent for this (since i only use aptitude)
<jar> Why?
<jar> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<jar> Now that autoremove is in apt, they're essentially the same thing.
<owen1> jar: i heard that aptitude is doing a better job of handeling dependencies.
<owen1> let me read your link
<jar> That used to be the case.
<jar> Ever since Edgy apt has been on part with aptitutde.
<owen1> ok, read it. so do u ever used aptitude?
<owen1> i want to stick to one of them if possible.
<owen1> i used to do install/remove/show/search all with aptitude.
<owen1> jar: after reading the link you sent, can i assume that sudo apt-get autoremove app == sudo aptitude remove app +
<owen1> ?
<jar> oh, sorry owen1
<jar> i was away
<jar> I use apt exclusively
<jar> Yes, apt-get autoremove discards old dependencies
<owen1> jar: do u ever use remove? why not using autoremove all the time?
<jar> I do.
<jar> I use --purge autoremove
<owen1> i just looked at the man page for aptitude and couldn't find the difference between remove and purge
<danielsevigny> Does anyone know how to install both the 32bit and the 64bit version of python side by side in Karmic 64?
<owen1> and when running 'sudo aptitude purge totem' nothing was removed.
<jar> I'm not sure if aptitutde supports purge
<jar> I don't use it
<jar> danielsevigny, No idea - all my computers run in 32bit mode.
<AstroTurf> LOL, U ALL RACIST AGAINST MY NEW DISTRO - BLOATBUTU
<danielsevigny> No one seems to have any idea...
<AstroTurf> I AM REPRESENTATIVE FROM NAACP
<AstroTurf> MY SITE: HTTP://U-RACIST.CO.CC
<likemindead> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<AstroTurf> LIKEMINDEAD
<AstroTurf> U RACIST AGAINST ME
<likemindead> Sorry, danielsevigny, I don't think that's possible. If so, it's beyond me.
<jar> Pici, good to know you're an op for when this crap happens
<owen1> how to play an swf file from the browser's cache? i get this in mplayer: '[swf @ 0x883f748]Compressed SWF format not supported'
<Sysi> some other player or install codec?
<owen1> Sysi: i try with totem as well. what package do i need to install?
<owen1> i have xubuntu-restriced-extras
<Sysi> something for gstreamer
<owen1> Sysi: sudo aptitude search gstreamer shows around 30 packages..
<owen1> and about 10 of them are installed
<Sysi> if enough discspace you can istall all
<Sysi> it might was -bad
<Sysi> sorry, need to go →
<owen1> Sysi: np. thank
<owen1> s
<sayyestolife> Greetings.
<sayyestolife> I currently have a setup with one hard drive which has windows vista as it's main OS and then a ubuntu installation (done via Wubi). And now I'd like to get rid of the windows OS entirely. Would it be fairly easy to "reinstall" xubuntu via my current ubuntu installation (and also overwrite the windows part etc)?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> wubi installs inside the windows partition
<sayyestolife> Oh, so wubi is "locked" inside the Windows partition?
<Balsaq> hiya Sysi!
<Sysi> ohai
<Balsaq> ungowha
<jozefk> hello. my question is if I can have Gimp, Inkscape, Scribus and apps like that on Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> you can install anything from ubuntu repositories
<jozefk> that sounds great
<jozefk> how painful it upgrading from one release to another one?
<TheSheep> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jozefk> instructions? i didn't ask for instructions but i asked how painful it is to upgrade your system
<TheSheep> you can read the instructions and have an idea on how painful it is
<TheSheep> I don't feel qualified to assess the pain level for your particular case
<Balsaq> there is no pain whatsoever
<TheSheep> see how it varies? :)
<Balsaq> i sticking with 9.04 though
<jozefk> :)
<Balsaq> when the updates come in, it offers the upgrade right there...no need to look for it, it comes too you.
<jozefk> even if there is it's only twice a year so not that big problem
<jozefk> it comes to you and it works?
<Balsaq> yup
<Balsaq> are you getting the updates regularly?
<Balsaq> when you click to accept the updates you will see a box pop up that show the updates being downloaded into your machine...near the top of that box it will offer you to click for the next edition(upgrade)...l just saw it when i accepted an update awhile ago.
<jozefk> m8 i am thinking to try Xubuntu. used Arch Linux for a year or so. before that Debian. Before Debian, SuSE
<Balsaq> i have tried ubuntu, linux mint, suse, pclinuxos, xubuntu, puppylinux and fedora and xubuntu is the best
<Balsaq> linux mint may be the easiest though
<jozefk> that's why I'm here :)
<Balsaq> i am interested in arch
<Balsaq> looks like a lot of work though
<jozefk> arch is good. but I just got tired of fixing issues after each upgrade
<jozefk> that's why I asked those questions about xubuntu upgrade
<Balsaq> i started aith 8.10 and took 9.04 and everything worked
<Balsaq> but i have heard a few people complain
<Balsaq> but even when i installed xubuntu the 1st time everything worked..printer sound all of it
<jozefk> right now i'm typing this from PC-BSD.  I like it but the lack of drivers is an issue. don't have sound. using vesa for graphic :
<jozefk> :P
<Balsaq> my in laws have a brand new gateway computer...they came over and ran my xubuntu computer and said it was faster, then i told them i was on a 6 year old   2.4 single core with 512rdram...
<jozefk> :)
<Balsaq> they are on a dual core with 3 gigs or ram and vista
<Balsaq> they were shocked
<jozefk> vista is *crap*
<jozefk> but win7 is good
<Balsaq> my xp pro computers run good
<jozefk> 7 is better than xp
<Sysi> any windows haven't been better for me than xubuntu
<jozefk> yesterday i replaced xp with 7
<jozefk> doing dual boot
<Sahkolihaa> I was unimpressed with 7.
<jozefk> any windows is not better than any linux, for me
<Sahkolihaa> Especially when it told me to activate again after changing my graphics card. That point I simply said "stuff it" and completely switched to Linux.
<Balsaq> i hope 7 is good but i must admit ive lost faith in windows
<Sahkolihaa> Gave Ubuntu a try, then Ubuntu Studio, but found I was having too many issues with PulseAudio, so I switched to Xubuntu so I could stick to just ALSA.
<Balsaq> if they dump xp support i will boot them out for good
<Sahkolihaa> And behold, all my sound issues vanished. :P
<Balsaq> xubuntu is really special
<Sahkolihaa> I love how booting into Xubuntu with Compiz running only uses 140MiB RAM.
<Sahkolihaa> That is simply amazing.
<jozefk> i got xubuntu last night. it's only 700MB
<jozefk> or less
<jozefk> at least i know it fits on 1 cd :)
<Balsaq> oh yes 1 cd
<Sahkolihaa> I had to file a bug regarding xfce4-panel and Compiz though.
<Sahkolihaa> Compiz seems to make the panels switch positions at boot up.
<Sahkolihaa> That's the only issue I have.
<jozefk> i don't really care about compiz and stuff. even in KDE I switch off all effects and stuff
<Balsaq> i tried to what is compiz for?
<Balsaq> what is compiz i meant
<Sahkolihaa> It's an eye-candy window manager.
<Balsaq> o
<Sahkolihaa> I have a 9800GT so Compiz has little to no impact on performance.
<Balsaq> yeah thats not me
<Sahkolihaa> And - KDE. :(
<Sahkolihaa> Crashed too much for me.
<Balsaq> i am a xfce man for sure
<jozefk> some versions - yes
<Sysi> only good thing in compiz are window selections
<Balsaq> i like pure speed
<Sysi> xfce-opacities are soo candy :3
<Balsaq> 3:)
<Sahkolihaa> I do like how light xfce is though.
<Sahkolihaa> I just wish the Xubuntu team would drop some of the GNome stuff and use xfce's software. :/
<Balsaq> gotta sleep...later
<jozefk> shall it always be free? I mean ubuntu/xubuntu?
<Bitbuck> Time for my flight.  Have a good day.
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Hey guys, I have been googling but haven't had much luck, are is there any cd coverart I can download to print on my Xubuntu 9.10 cd?
<knome> Cyber_Akuma_2, not really.
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Heh, ok then, is there anyway I can download the logos/art resources for Ubuntu so I can try to (keyboard: try) make my own? The artwork resources page from the subuntu site just linked me to ubuntu logos and skins/themes for xubuntu
<Cyber_Akuma_2> anywhere*
<Cyber_Akuma_2> ARGH, sorry, im still waking up, I meant keyword, not keyboard
<psycho_oreos> http://emonk.fi/open/xubuntu/9.10/Wallpaper/ <--- does these help?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Thanks, but they don't really help, oh well, ill continue trying to google for images, thanks.
<knome> psycho_oreos, please link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork/Karmic
<psycho_oreos> knome, o.O err ok, apologies
<knome> psycho_oreos, np. :)
<knome> not that it mattered a lot, but the first link probably is going to disappear someday
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Heh, yeah, saw that one, as I said, it just seems to have themes and its more of a place for people to upload  art :)
<knome> Cyber_Akuma_2, there is no official cover art for xubuntu.
<knome> Cyber_Akuma_2, you might find some community stuff, though, but i haven't heard of those either.
<tpg> good afternoon lads
<benchik> hello
<benchik> how do i install wifi on xubuntu 9.10? i don't the wifi network icon and locator of wifi routers. i have dell inspiron 11z and i chose: broadcom b43 wireless driver ,in hardware drivers. please help
<benchik> do i need to loagout and llogin after driver installation?
<likemindead> !ndiswrapper | benchik
<ubottu> benchik: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<likemindead> Those Broadcom chips can be a pain. :-\
<benchik> :(
<likemindead> Yeah. I usually toss 'em and get a cheap, well supported wifi card from eBay.
<likemindead> You can make it work, though. It's just a bit of work.
<benchik> the guide is ubuntu oriented, while i run xubuntu. i guess the gui app is DE oriented. no?
<likemindead> It's network-manager. Should be the same.
<benchik> but the xfce panel's network manager different from gnome's one, no?
<benchik> brb
<benchik> hello
<jar> hey
<benchik> i have dell inspiron 11z. the screen brightness buttons show as if it changes, but the screen brightness (on battery) doesn't change
<jar> hm
<jar> weird
<dooglus> I usually have a submenu in my rat menu called 'other' with all my WINE apps on it
<dooglus> how can I get it back?
<dooglus> but occasionally (like now) the whole submenu is missing
<jar> dooglus, did a wine upgrade knock it out?
<dooglus> jar: I don't think so.  today's upgrade only updated chromium and tzdata.
<jar> hm
<jar> well menus are controlled by .desktop files, your wine apps are in your home
<dooglus> I'm sure rebooting will fix it - the .desktop (or whatever) files will be fine
<dooglus> but I can't reboot right now
<benchik> jar: the buttons i'm talking about are the keyboard buttons. and i get xubuntu response in notification windows. but the brightness itself doesn't change
<jar> hm
<jar> sounds like a kernel problem
<jar> acpi
<jar> My brightness buttons work fine on my netbook
<dooglus> mine do too
<benchik> jar: suggestions of action?
<jar> benchik, hmm
<jar> no clue really, the kernel is entirely up to the kernel developers
<jar> you could make a bug report and see what happens
<jar> benchik, you could also try a live disk of another distro or dual boot windows to see if it isn;t a hardware problem
<benchik> on windows 7 it works fine
<jar> Then I would try another live disk to see if it's supported in linux at all.
<jar> laptops are tricky thing
<jar> +s
<jar> sometimes the special buttons work
<jar> sometimes.. they don't
<jar> Like one or two of my buttons don't work in Linux
<jar> but id never use them anyways
<benchik> well. if i reboot the correct brightness (according AC/battery) is chosen. good enough i guess
<jar> Sounds like the driver isn't up to snuff
<jar> not surprising since most laptop manufacturers use custom hardware
<likemindead> Yep. :-\
<benchik> my touchpad has gestures and some of them work out of the box. impressive
<benchik> well,  thanks guys
<benchik> good night
<benchik> :)
<tpg> Anyone here with the EEE PC 1005HA-H on Xubuntu? ^^
<jar> tpg, No - but feel free to ask the question.
<tpg> jar, Not really a very important question at the moment, and I probably would find it at google. But im sort of wondering about the opinons with the laptop-xubuntu ^^ Im curious to the button functionality to turn off the touchpad oO
<jar> tpg, You should be able to.
<jar> I run Xubuntu on my Toshiba netbook
<Sysi> i have 1005ha and xubu
<tpg> jar, hmm I see. Im busy installing Xubuntu on my netbook right now
<Sysi> by default disabling touchpad won't work
<tpg> Sysi, ah, I heard something about ¨eeecontrol¨ a very long time ago for this kind of thing, is that what I need, or maybe what you use?
<Sysi> i don't need that feature
<Sysi> neither have eeecontrol
<Sysi> i have default xubuntu and governor plugin, which is rather useless
<tpg> Sysi, great, I guess ill see if I`ll need that functionality or not when I have installed Xubuntu. Thanks ;)
<Sysi> i'd guess it's possible to get work
<Sysi> if button is recognised
<tpg> this is weird, seems like when I try to install Xubuntu 9.10 on my 1005HA and try to run it with ¨Install Xubuntu¨ or ¨start without making any changes¨ it shows the xubuntu wallpaper thing after a while and then I get a black screen and the cursor seems as if its busy doing something... but its taking ages.... 30mins for sure
<m8t> hello, I read somewhere that the installations is ok with a 1.5GB hdd, but during the installation it failed with no space left with a 2GB hdd
<m8t> http://xubuntu.com/get it's written here, in minimum system requirements
<jar> m8t, That can be read one of two ways.
<m8t> i read it black on white :)
<jar> But you're right, it should be more clear that it uses more space during the install.
<jar> If an install requires 1.5 at the end, it's most certainly going to go over that during the install process.
<jar> m8t, You might have better luck with Crunchbang or something without X11
<jar> 2GB is not enough for an desktop envrionment.
<m8t> i installed from the desktop version, maybe its true for the alternate one
<genii> Might want to alter the APT::Archives::MaxSize "500";     apt setting to something less than 500 (Mb)
<m8t> it's no problem actually, i upgraded the hdd
<jar> hm
<jar> I'm not entirely sure what the space used during the install process is.
<jar> I'd have to ask a dev.
<m8t> i'm doing the installation currently, i can check at the end
<jar> end != during
<jar> wtf
<jar> xfce's clock seems to think today is Friday.
<jar> just the tooltip anyways
<m8t> after the copy of files is done the disk is filled up at 1.9GB
<jar> I'll make a note of that and see if it can get changed..
<m8t> now it is downloading extra packages for l10n, with an eta of 12minutes
<jar> that's to be expected
<m8t> genii: it doesn't look that fixing the max size of archives will help, the disk is already filled over the 1.5GB and there is only 90MB of cached archives, of course i don't know if this is any different to the alternate cd
<genii> Hm
<m8t> it downloaded 130MB of packages and after the deb installations/configurations the disk tops at 2.5GB and at the end of the installation it is down to 2.4GB
<jar> m8t, You can slim it up some more by removing packages.
<m8t> it's booting right now on the dd
<m8t> but, i wasn't asked for packages to install during the process :/
<m8t> and after all, i prefer a full desktop, otherwise i had started off a basic installation and installed Xorg+Xfce (for instance) myself :)
<m8t> it's 2.4GB, with a swap partition of 190MB (I have 380MB of RAM, i don't know if that counts like if the swap size is calculated)
<m8t> jar: well, that's it, thanks for the follow-up :)
<jar> np
#xubuntu 2009-11-29
<Batosuai> hi
<Batosuai> hey guys can anyone help me im new at ubuntu   i installed xubuntu in a low spec laptop and everything went well until after instalation i cannot use the GUI
<Batosuai> I aprecciate any help XD
<jar> Batosuai, does it only boot to command line?
<Batosuai> yeah
<Batosuai> tty
<jar> Hm, weird.
<jar> can you type 'startx' ?
<Batosuai> command not found
<jar> how about startxfce4
<Batosuai> same
<Batosuai> sorry im a noob
<jar> okay one last command
<jar> ls /usr/bin/ | grep xfce
<Batosuai> used ubuntu befor but never had this prob
<jar> does that return anything?
<Batosuai> how do i get the vertical line
<jar> it's the shift version of \
<jar> It's above ENTER on my qwerty keyboard.
<Batosuai> got it
<Batosuai> same
<jar> Nothing?
<Batosuai> maybe a error installing?
<jar> Your install seems to have failed in some way.
<jar> Yes.
<jar> Your desktop environment is not installed.
<Batosuai> ok let me try again ty   how im supposed to install it
<jar> I just installed with all the defaults.
<Batosuai> im doing it in a low spec laptop so maybe thats why i failed
<jar> How low spec?
<Batosuai> old computer\
<jar> Well I mean
<jar> Processor, Ram, etc?
<Batosuai> Microprocessor 	Intel Pentium III processor 650 MHz
<Batosuai> Microprocessor Cache 	256 KB L2 on-chip cache
<Batosuai> Memory 	64 MB 100 MHz SyncDRAM, shared memory architecture - 4 MB dedicated for video memory
<Batosuai> Memory Max 	Upgradable to 320 MB
<Batosuai> Video Graphics 	Trident CyberBlade 3D Graphics
<Batosuai> old   lol
<jar> the processor is fine
<jar> it's the ram
<jar> I think you need 128MB minimum
<jar> You might want to try Puppy Linux
<Batosuai> sorry forgot to add another 64  so it have 128
<jar> Oh you do?
<Batosuai> puppy linux?  sounds interesting
<jar> Puppy Linux is designed for very low end systems.
<jar> http://puppylinux.org/main/index.php?file=Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm
<Batosuai> if i cannot get this one running ill try with that one
<Batosuai> lol
<Batosuai> ty
<jar> np
<joshritger1> can anyone tell me how to edit xorg.conf in xubuntu, I can't seem to find it
<joshritger1> oh it is xubuntu 9.10
<jar> joshritger1, there is no xorg.conf anymore
<jar> what do you need to do?
<joshritger1> jar: sorry I am in two windows, but I am having trouble with my display, I have an old gateway laptop with the intel 82830 chipset and in 9.04 and 9.10 there are issues with the chipset causing the screen to blink
<jar> You can generate a custom xorg.conf with the options you need in /etc/X11.
<jar> Should work fine.
<joshritger1> will try
<jar> gnash still sucks.
<jar> shocker.
<JAAII> New user here.  Can anyone tell me the difference between Xubuntu and Ubuntu?
<jar> JAAII, Essentially - Ubuntu uses GNOME, we use XFce
<JAAII> Thanks for the response jar.  Does either make a difference based on your hardware?  For example, I'm using a MacBook Pro (5,1).  Currently have Ubuntu installed but thought one of the other distros may be better.  Thoughts?
<jar> JAAII, Both Ubuntu and Xubuntu use the exact same kernel so the hardware supports, in theory, should be exactly the same.
<JAAII> I assume you are using Xubuntu.  Any reason you prefer over Ubuntu?
<jar> I like XFce :)
<jar> That's pretty much it.
<JAAII> Cool.  Thanks for your time.
<Jaden007mi5> Hey
<Jaden007mi5> I just installed ubuntu 9.10  and i have no sound at all. sound worked on 8.10
<Jaden007mi5> any help?
<jar> Do you mean xubuntu?
<jar> or ubuntu?
<Jaden007mi5> my bad i accidently joined the xubuntu room instead of ubuntu
<jar> :)
<Sahkolihaa> A common mistake, it seems.
<Sahkolihaa> ...right.
<Sahkolihaa> Anyone know where Thunderbird's default browser setting is?
<Sahkolihaa> I'm sick of it starting up Firefox when Chromium is set as my default browser. :|
<Sahkolihaa> I guess this is what happens when part of GNome is included with Xubuntu - mixed up settings.
<TheSheep> Sahkolihaa: you can try using gconf-edit to find it
<Sahkolihaa> I just found a fix - created a user.js file in thunderbird's profile directory and added some lines from the Mozilla website. :)
<turtle_> g'day all, just throwing 9.10 on my machine, whats the best size for a swap partition?
<jar> turtle_, the rule of thumb is your ram multiplied by two
<turtle_> wow thats a lot
<jar> How much RAM do you have?
<turtle_> 1gb
<jar> then yeah, 2GB
<turtle_> but only a 16gb ssd
<jar> That sucks.
<jar> That's why I opted out of a SSD.
<jar> My netbook has a nice 160GB traditional drive.
<turtle_> i don't mind the ssd
<turtle_> I just bought a new one because of a good price
<turtle_> but 9.04 doesn't work so nice on it so putting on 9.10 now
<turtle_> but it still looks like the sound wont work
<jar> What model?
<turtle_> the hp mini 110
<jar> Yeah
<jar> Seems to be a common issue
<jar> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=hp+mini+110+sound+linux&aq=f&aqi=&oq=&fp=6b22d27f49a5e7dd
<turtle_> it's weird because UNR 9.10 seems to work with its sound
<jar> That is weird since xubuntu uses the standard ubuntu kernel and I think so does NBR.
<turtle_> yeah thats why I figured it would work out of the box
<jar> turtle_, Have you tried it with headphones?
<jar> "Speakers don't work on Ubuntu 9.04, headphones work OK. Both work on Ubuntu 9.10 Beta"
<turtle_> i'll give it a try in a sec
<turtle_> i didn't even think of that, how stupid of me
<jar> It happens to the best of us.
<jar> ;)
<turtle_> another linux-newb question, can i mount /home on an external ssd?
<TheSheep> you can mount it anywhere
<jar> ^
<TheSheep> the problem may be: what happens when you diconnect it?
<jar> YOU DIE
<jar> :D
<turtle_> brutal :P
<jar> We don't half ass things.
<jar> ;)
<turtle_> ...unlike microsoft
<jar> Haha.
<jar> Or even Apple for that matter.
<jar> *cough*
<turtle_> gah I'm struggling with the mounting of these partitions.... I understand the primary one should be '/', but the second one, which I intend to use to test new distro's, should be mounted as what?
<jar> You can mount it anywhere you want.
<jar> Somewhere in /media would be best.
<turtle_> or should I leave it empty and get the other distro to sort it out
<TheSheep> turtle_: you don't have to mount it
<TheSheep> turtle_: yeah, you can do that
<jar> Yeah.
<jar> Just because a partition exists doesn't mean it HAS to be mounted.
<TheSheep> I usually mount it in /mnt/other or something like that, just to have access to it
<turtle_> yeah I understand that, just the program is throwing me errors
<jar> I only use vbox these days
<turtle_> I am thinking of putting it as /media/altdistro
<TheSheep> turtle_: /media is mostly for automounted stuff
<TheSheep> turtle_: of course that's only a tradition
<jar> I use media for everything because I think splitting them up was stupid.
<jar> But that's just me.
<jar> /mnt or /media - pick one IMHO
<turtle_> well I'm still getting my linux feet and thats where I tend to look for my stuff
<TheSheep> you know, the linux motto should be "whatever works for you"
<jar> also, "screw kde"
<jar> :D
<jar> jk
<TheSheep> !language | jar
<ubottu> jar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<turtle_> lol
<jar> Who in their right mind would consider that NSFW?
<jar> o_O
<jar> I've heard worse language on Nickelodean.
<jar> Not even kidding.
<TheSheep> jar: not all the world is raised in USA
<jar> The USA is actually pretty conservative in our views of what should be allowed on TV.
<turtle_> they swear in the original transformers
<TheSheep> but that's not the topic of this channel
 * jar slaps his forehead
<turtle_> can I go into gparted after the install is finished and make the ntfs partition mount as /media/windoze?
<TheSheep> no need for gparted for that
<TheSheep> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<TheSheep> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<turtle_> thanks TheSheep , I'll check it out
<turtle_> 16sec boot time... tasty
<hume> hi all.... after an upgrade to ubuntu 9.10, sound is turned off when I log in to xfce - how do I set it to be turned on when I log in?
<handjob> Hi all. I've got problem playing .wmv files. If i start mplayer from GUI it plays sound only but when started form command line it works well. Once I have solved this problem but damn i forgot how. Here is passthebin of mplayer-cli http://pastebin.com/f306b4bd3.
<turtle_> anyone managed to get the telstra wbb working with 9.10?
<oberon> hi
<oberon> I'm trying to install a new kernel according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=kernel
<oberon> after step 10 I get the files in /boot
<sshadyy> hi
<knome> !kernel | oberon
<ubottu> oberon: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<oberon> hi pal
<sshadyy> yea i come to irc:)
<oberon> knome, the question is - how do I make the new kernel apear on the grub menu on boot ?
<knome> oberon, please refer to the last link
<nicklas_> back in xubuntu land :-P
<jar> nicklas_, Welcome Back!
<jar> :)
<BeteNoire> hi, my friend has xubuntu and i want to send him messages that will popup on his screen, via local network, what is the app supporting this?
<jar> BeteNoire, You mean like a dialog box?
<nicklas_> jar, ty :-)
<jar> :)
<nicklas_> i used sabayon, but it crashed after nvidia update
<jar> Isn't sabayon based on gentoo?
<nicklas_> yup
<BeteNoire> jar: not exactly dialog, i don't want him to click yes or no :) just send short message that will popu
<jar> I'll keep my comments about portage to myself.
<jar> BeteNoire, You could ssh into his machine and use zenity.
<BeteNoire> wut?
<BeteNoire> discussion about gentoo here? :)
<jar> BeteNoire, nicklas_ was using a gentoo based distro.
<jar> ;)
<jar> But he came to his senses and returned here.
<jar> :D
<BeteNoire> i am using gentoo on most of my machines :)2~
<jar> I'll have to bite my lip extra hard then.
<jar> :D
<BeteNoire> :>
<BeteNoire> don't worry, i'm familiar with tension between distro users :)
<jar> Hehe, it's all in good fun for the most part.
<jar> Xubuntu and Gentoo have completely different target audiences.
<jar> ;)
<Sysi> yes, gentoo when you want to configure ans xubuntu when you want to use :P
<Sysi> (i'm not gonna start flamewar)
<jar> *g*
<jar> Sysi, At least in #xubuntu you know you'd have backup.
<jar> Haha.
<Sysi> i don't need :)
<jar> hehe
<nicklas_> anyone knows what libs that are installed in regular ubuntu but not in xubuntu that are required to play quake 4?
<jar> nicklas_, console output should tell you.
<nicklas_> jar, where?
<nicklas_> ah yes
<nicklas_> when trying to start it you mean?
<jar> Yes.
<nicklas_> i have been using both ubuntu and kubuntu, but i have figured out i dont need all that eye candy
<nicklas_> so xubuntu is good :-)
<jar> I actually prefer XFce to GNOME
<jar> In the way of appearances
<jar> xfwm has compositor support and that's enough for me
<nicklas_> yes, for me too
<nicklas_> that eye candy is enough
<jar> mhmm
<Sysi> kirkasvärinen ja xfce transparencies ♥
<Sysi> what
<jar> hehe
<Sysi> *xfce transparencies ♥
<jar> Nice unicode.
<Sysi> easiest way to get damm goodlooking system
<jar> ;)
<Sysi> http://lyseo.edu.ouka.fi/~jeremustonen/scort.png
<Sysi> didn't take long to set up
<jar> hehe
<Sysi> exept that i changed buttons to window borders
<jar> http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/8097/desktopxfce4.png
<jar> That's my desktop.
<Sysi> should i paste my others?
<jar> If you'd like.
<Sysi> mmph, anime
<jar> Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood ;P
<Sysi> http://lyseo.edu.ouka.fi/~jeremustonen/siiseli.png
<Sysi> http://lyseo.edu.ouka.fi/~jeremustonen/leelu.png
<jar> girly
<jar> lol
<Sysi> :)
<Sysi> that was for school
<jar> ah
<Sysi> now i use the upper
<jar> hehe
<Sysi> tesmachine's gonna be mac-replica
<jar> ah
<Sysi> *test machine
<Sysi> how hard can tuping be
<Sysi> yeah, exactly
<jar> :)
<nicklas_> this blocking list in transmission, what is it? what does it mean?
<jar> nicklas_, it blocks know riaa/mpaa types
<nicklas_> and what is that?
<jar> copyright agencies
<jar> basically
<nicklas_> aha, then you dont wanna use that
<jar> no, you do
<jar> it blocks them
<nicklas_> so you cant download illegal files?
<jar> No, so they can't watch you.
<nicklas_> aah
<nicklas_> cool
<nicklas_> yo
<jar> welcome back
<nicklas_> :-)
<Sysi> ohai
<nicklas_> so what dists have you used?
<Sysi> currently installing fedora
<jar> I've used a ton.
<Sysi> also used this earlier
<jar> I'm 21 and been using Linux since I was 12.
<jar> Stuck with XFce more or less since early 4.0.x releases.
<Sysi> i've used linux for, 2 years?
<nicklas_> fedora is the only major dist i havent tried i think, seems like too much work
<jar> I used Redhat 9 then Fedora Core 1
<jar> Back a few years ago
<Sysi> fedora is nice
<jar> My first XFce experience was on Redhat now that I think about it.
<nicklas_> but isnt it annoying getting nvidia drivers working? and mp3 and flash and such?
<Sysi> i had to use xfce, i only had 256mb ram
<nicklas_> lol ok
<jar> nicklas_, works about the same as on Xubuntu
<Sysi> no, as far as i know
<nicklas_> jar, meta ?
<Sysi> available on rpmfusion iirc
<jar> I believe Package Kit takes care of that stuff.
<Sysi> this is with kde :S
<jar> http://www.packagekit.org/pk-screenshots.html
<nicklas_> well, xubuntu/ubuntu is good, what is different with fedora?
<Sysi> installation done, i'm gonna reboot
<jar> nicklas_, A different distro entirely.
<Sysi> package manager
<nicklas_> rpm yes
<Sysi> and all programs are updated
<nicklas_> its more up to date?
<Sysi> yes
<jar> Not really.
<jar> It's about the same.
<nicklas_> in ubuntu i can add playdeb repos to get the latest games, i am a gamer
<Sysi> firefor came earier to fedora
<nicklas_> so i want latest open arena, warsow and siuch
<Sysi> reboot →
<jar> Sysi, Firefox has been in *buntu since the beginning?
<Sysi> when updated to 3.5
<jar> You didn't specify version.
<jar> Also.
<Sysi> in ubuntu you needed install it separately
<jar> PPA's exist for this purpose.
<Sysi> i still haven't :P
<jar> Fedora markets itself as version over feature.
<jar> er
<jar> stability
<jar> Fedora is just a base for Redhat.
<jar> A test ground, basically.
<nicklas_> i dont want an unstable system that i have to reinstall or anything, thats why i dumped sabayon
<nicklas_> fedora is definetly not for me then
<jar> Fedora isn't marketed as a stable desktop.
<jar> It's Redhat's cutting edge test bed.
<nicklas_> then you will get problems with nvidia drivers, xorg, kernel and such
<nicklas_> nah
<nicklas_> i think xubuntu is the only dist i want to use right now
<jar> Fedora always adopts stuff first and deals with the breakage later.
<Sysi> nicklas_: where have you heard about problems with nvidia?
<Sysi> i think i read somewhere that drivers are in rpmfusion
<nicklas_> I havent heard about any problems with nvidia in fedora, but i know how cutting edge distros is
<nicklas_> so im not going with fedora :-P
<Sysi> well, ubuntu is a bit cutting edge
<nicklas_> ubuntu/xubuntu has the best mix between stabillity and fresh software
<nicklas_> i think
<nicklas_> it works after updating packages
<Sysi> ahem, ubuntu glasses?
<nicklas_> lol
<nicklas_> no
<Sysi> i know ubuntu and derivants are good
<nicklas_> i also like pardis
<Sysi> but at least karmic have been a bit diappointment
<nicklas_> pardus
<nicklas_> yes
<nicklas_> but right now its the only dist i can use
<knome> Sysi, jaunty was a very good release for xubuntu.
<Sysi> yes, i still have that on desktop
<Sysi> working perfectly
<nicklas_> why is it a dissapointment?
<Sysi> bugs
<nicklas_> yes?
<Sysi> sound muted after boot etc
<Sysi> wlan stucks
<nicklas_> had that problem with previous version, muted sound
<nicklas_> but not now
<knome> in karmic, there is not really a media player that *just works*.
<Sysi> i haven
<nicklas_> there isnt?
<nicklas_> it does for me
<Sysi> 't had problems
<knome> listen is totally unusable, banshee doesn't always even start, exaile crashes often
<Sysi> rhythmbox ftw
<nicklas_> no problem here
<nicklas_> audacious is also good
<Sysi> yeah
<knome> nicklas_, good to hear, but i've had a different experience
<knome> i need a player that's able to handle a collection
<jar> I use Banshee happily fwiw.
<jar> :(
<jar> It's not exactly lightweight.
<jar> But eh, it's worth it.
<Sysi> knome: why not rhythmbox?
<knome> Sysi, can't remember.
<knome> i've tested it though.
<Sysi> i like it, everyone doesn't
<nicklas_> why did xubuntu change from listen too exaile?
<Sysi> why did change to listen
<knome> nicklas_, more featureful. and fwiw, listen is totally broken in karmic :P
<nicklas_> it is?
<knome> at least for me.
<knome> again i can't remember what's broken there but it didn't work
<knome> so i stooped using it
<knome> iirc there was some kind of memleak/crashing issue on listen
<nicklas_> you didnt get audio or something like that?
<knome> it might have been solved by now
<knome> i did.
<knome> can't really remember, that's so long ago
<Sysi> this kde soo sucks
<Sysi> i can't even choose a language
<Sysi> xfce.now
<nicklas_> i dont need gnome or kde anymore, too much eye candy and functions :-P
<Sysi> not enough :)
<Sysi> or hard to set up
<nicklas_> lol woot?
<Sysi> opacities first
<Sysi> moving beetveen workspaces
<nicklas_> in kde you mean?
<knome> opacity on desktop is distracting
<nicklas_> depends on how you use it and how much
<knome> no, it's distracting even in the smallest amounts.
<Sysi> opacity ♥
<knome> yes.
<knome> :)
<Sysi> like mac ui, not best settings but so candy that you just can't resist
<Sysi> no best/pretty irritating
<nicklas_> ska ha 100/100 men fick upp 15.02 o ner 91.07
<knome> nicklas_, english please... :)
<nicklas_> sorry, wrong channel
<knome> i guessed that ;)
<Sysi> knome: you should understand that ;)
<knome> Sysi, i do :P
<nicklas_> knome, swedish?
<knome> nicklas_, from finland, but as you know, swedish is our second official language
<nicklas_> knome, yeah
<Sysi> knome, we'll win this, there's two os us!
<knome> haha
<Sysi> aww, xfce ♥
#xubuntu 2010-11-29
<bobbyj_> hey is there anyway to change the time?
<shrmn> Applications >> Settings >> Time and Date ?
<bobbyj_> i don't see time and date
<shrmn> sorry, system, not settings
 * ubuXubu wanders dangerously close to the non-patrolled boundries of...Xubuntu!
<mikubuntu> question about my screensaver, how do i disable it showing my pictures in slideshow?
<mikubuntu> i see in the screensaver list both entries for fspot and pictures folder, but i can't seem to disable them.
<thorwil> hi! would it be sufficient to install xfce4 and whatever icon theme and gtk-theme xubuntu uses on an ubuntu system to have a login option that will *look* the same as xubuntu?
<Sysi> you can use xubuntu's default thene in gnome too
<Sysi> exept window borders
 * ubuXubu parachutes in to a small clearing, deep within the coders sanctuary known of......Xubuntu!
 * mark76 pops up from behind a shrub and shoots ubuXubu
<mark76> :D
<hrw> can someone look at bug 640701 and tell me can it be linked with http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3435 one?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 640701 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "Xfce "Applications" menu is truncated in panel on Maverick" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/640701
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 3435 in General "text of menu panel plugin cropped after font size change" [Trivial,New]
<juan_> hi
<knome> !hi | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<knome> (also, hey everybody else)
<juan_> could anyone help me adjusting my mirage 3 sis graphics card to 1280x800?
<juan_> now my resolution of my monitor is only 800x600
<ubuXubu> look in display
<ubuXubu> or monitor
<Sysi> "mirage 3" is the model of GPU?
<juan_> the name of my IGP is mirage 3 graphics 672
<nicofs> I am looking for a programme to rip DVDs, found k9copy - but that's KDE... is there anything Xfce?
<knome> nicofs, no, not anything xfce, but gtk yes
<knome> nicofs, iirc, dvd::rip is one of those
<nicofs> next question: is there anything to bypass audio-cd copy protection. i'v got a CD that won't even play on my PC... that's quite frustrating...
<Sysi> get drm free copy
<charlie-tca> Discussions about illegal copying is against the IRC Guidelines.
<nicofs> charlie-tca: I'm not talking about illegal copying... I'm not even at just playing back... :-(
<Sysi> breaking that encryption is illegan AFAIK, DRM ♥
<charlie-tca> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<charlie-tca> Please read that
<Sysi> (i didn't talk about illegal copies, of course)
<charlie-tca> agreed
<nicofs> Let me rephrase: I recently very legally purchased an Audio-CD with my own money. Now I can't listen to it, because it won't play. Can someone help me?
<charlie-tca> nicofs, that is the same question. The answer is no
<nicofs> so I need to buy a stereo?
<charlie-tca> Got a cd player in the car?
<nicofs> no car...
<charlie-tca> Time to get a portable, then. Or take Sysi's advice and not buy cd's with copy-portection
<charlie-tca> s/copy-portection/copy-protection
<nicofs> that's easy to say - but I tend to buy CDs because of the music that's on them and not by copy protection... sometimes I do get a bit cross with the music industry...
<charlie-tca> That's the only answer we can give you.
<Sysi> best way to support artist is listen them live
<Sysi> (linux played some disks who had stupid copy protection for win+mac, no crime)
<charlie-tca> don't the win32 codecs play them?
<Sysi> or well, there was own player on that disc
<nicofs> Sysi: it's a tv series soundtrack... so heavily protected that it won't play on win, mac or lnx. I know they have issues with illegal copying - but that's just not consumer-friendly...
<Sysi> best reason for pirate partie is that drm really doesn't work
<nicofs> we'll that kind of protection provokes only one thing - people download the music illegaly to play it (of course, I don't approve of that!) and next time won't even bother to buy the CD at all...
<nicofs> *well
<TrueNhero> hola
<TrueNhero> como se llama el stilo de ventana de 10.10??
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<TrueNhero> what is the name of window style of xubuntu 10.10? and how could i download it?
<Sysi> http://shimmerproject.org/projects/bluebird/
<TrueNhero> thanks
<TrueNhero> Sysi, and icons name?
<pog> I have a strange apt auth-problem. I corrected the key for dropbox, and in fact, on the commandline apt-get update doesn't give an auth error.
<pog> but the GUI-Packet manager gives always an error with apt-auth problem
<pog> error - it's more a hint, but when I repeat the action, the message is not corrected.
<knome> TrueNhero, the icon set is elementary
<charlie-tca> Hello, knome
<knome> hey charlie-tca
<Thermi> gn8
#xubuntu 2010-11-30
<aJynks> #xbmc
<aJynks> mt
<pteague> any way i can run the install disk & see the output from attempting "try xubuntu" instead of the uninformative graphic screen that just sits there? had a power outage today & having issues getting the box to boot past a certain point so popped my live cd in (used it to install the box i'm having issues with now, my work laptop, & this box so i know it works) & i get the language selection screen, & then i choose "try xubuntu" i get the n
<pteague> ice black xubuntu screen & doesn't do anything else
<pteague> hah, nm... i just realized something... it's 1 of my boxes with the bad dvd drive i was going to replace...
<mistere357> new xubuntu user here with a question... how do I connect to a samba server?  In Ubuntu there is a "Connect to Server" option but I don't see it here
<mistere357> I hasten to add that Google searches have not been of any help
<mistere357> must go to sleep... back later
<jimisrvrox> hey guys anybody good with Samba? Im trying to get my Windoze box to client to my Linux samba share..
<charlie-tca> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<TrueNhero> what is wmdock??
<shrmn> !wmdock
<shrmn> hmm.
<shrmn> oh, a pm
<shrmn> apparently it doesn't know anything about wmdock and is too embarassed to say so publicly.
<moetunes> heh
<shrmn> I am a noob, too. Just thought I'd give it a try. Found this on Google: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-wmdock-plugin
<shrmn> I guess it is true. The people trying to help you don't know much more than you. I installed xubuntu on Saturday.
<moetunes> I have never heard anything referred to as a wmdock in 6 years of linux use
<charlie-tca> !info wmdock
<ubottu> Package wmdock does not exist in maverick
<moetunes> !find wmdock
<ubottu> Found: xfce4-wmdock-plugin
<moetunes> seems like it is a pretty specific type of app then
<shrmn> A gadget dock for xfce wm
<shrmn> it appears
<share> sup
<knome> hello
<ubuXubu> good morning
<aindigo> Hello all
<aindigo> I have a problem related to Pidgin
<aindigo> Received unexpected response from https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession: Invalid requested host
<aindigo> Could anybody help please?
<aindigo> Nobody use Pidgin?
<knome> aindigo, try disabling SSL
<aindigo> It's the same.
<knome> did you restart pidgin after disabling?
<aindigo> No
<knome> maybe try that
<knome> also, there is a bug #506647 about that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506647 in pidgin (Debian) "Can't login to ICQ or AIM servers "Received unexpected response from http://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506647
<knome> search for "mc-tool" in the page, maybe that comment could help...
<knome> other than those, i have no ideas since i don't use pidgin often, and even when i do, not with oscar/aol
<aindigo> No good result. Server is login.messaging.aol.com
<aindigo> SSL is disabled
<aindigo> :-(
<B-r00t> aindigo: try to get new version 2.7.7 http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<aindigo> In process
<aindigo> I need to reboot.
<aindigo> <B-r00t> I have updated to  the latest ver. and it works now but without encryption. Thanks!
<B-r00t> np
<aindigo> I cant change server from login.icq.com
<aindigo> It's new bug :)
<B-r00t> xD
<aindigo> I found solution. Need to disable account first. xD
<aindigo> Thanks for help again
<nicofs> Is there a way to speed up the boot process for pcs with SSD?
<Sysi> what kind of SSD
<Sysi> enabling TRIM-support is possible, but i'm not completely sure if it's riskful if hardware doesn't support it properly
<nicofs> OCZ Vertex, SATA, 2.5" 60GB.
<nicofs> it says "Trim support" on the box...
<Sysi> it should be pretty darn fast already out of box
<Sysi> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives#Mount_Flags
<nicofs> Sysi: well... not really - at least not as much as I expected... but since installing the SSD, I did not change any settings...
<Sysi> netbook?
<Sysi> atom is slow, on my dualcore this really flies
<nicofs> netbook and pc... will compare^^
<nicofs> vorhin war er da
<nicofs> sorry, wrong window
<nicofs> Sysi: my boot time with ssd on a netbook now is about 25sec from pressing the "on" button. is that ok?
<vin0> hello
<vin0> what is graphical interface for vino?
<share> :>
<shrmn> Can anyone point me to a good guide for paring xubuntu down more?
<Rakko> My Xubuntu 10.10 is up to date (as of yesterday), and plymouth keeps hanging the computer. When this happens, my display goes blank and the monitor's power light is amber. I can kill it with magic sysrq, but if I do that I can't boot into gdm. If I don't pass "splash" on the kernel command line, everything runs fine. Is this a known problem? Is there a fix?
<Rakko> plymouth was already causing this problem even before I did last night's updates; I updated because I thought it might fix it. But probably a week ago plymouth ran fine.
<charlie-tca> Rakko, sounds like incompatibility between plymouth and your video card. The known fix/workaround is remove splash
<Rakko> right
<charlie-tca> If you edit /etc/default/grub , you can remove splash and not have to do that for each boot
<Rakko> I'd like to have the splash, though
<Rakko> maybe I should downgrade my plymouth packages, you think?
<charlie-tca> Not unless you want other issues
<Rakko> my video card is some sort of onboard Radeon... something like X300. I'm not at the computer to check right now.
<Sysi> having no splash don't by default bring wall of text back
<Rakko> It used to work flawlessly
<Sysi> what if you press M when it hangs?
<Rakko> I haven't tried it. What's M supposed to do?
<Sysi> mounting problems, fstab, can cause that kind of issue
<Rakko> oh, where it gives the option to skip or do manual recovery? I'm not getting that
<Sysi> it won't necessarily show up
<Rakko> I was getting that a few days ago, when I had obsolete entries in fstab. But they're gone now
<Rakko> I have a bug to file on that one, too
<Rakko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/575808 looks like my problem; same video card
<Rakko> this says it's occasional... maybe I just hadn't ever experienced it before
<Rakko> how do I start xubuntu using a regular VGA console instead of the framebuffer one?
<Sunnis> hi? I am new to xubuntu..  was followinf instructions on sharing a drive on the network with windows computers..
<Sunnis> did shares-admin in terminal.. the instructions say to set the drive as SMB but I don't get that option
<Sunnis> i can only choose nfs
<charlie-tca> You installed samba?
<Sunnis> what is samba?
<charlie-tca> samba is what you need for SMB
<charlie-tca> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Sunnis> ahh cool thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Sunnis> ok i installed samba but it does not show up in the program menu
<charlie-tca> As far as I know, samba does not show in the menu. It is an interface to the windows drive
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Sunnis> oh... that is not what i am trying to do
<Sunnis> I am not trying to mount a windows drive here.. I have an ntfs partition on this hard drive I want to share on a network
<Rakko> you need to mount the ntfs and then use samba to serve it
<shrmn> Can anyone point me to a good guide for paring xubuntu down more? I am trying to get it using less resources.
<charlie-tca> shrmn, google?
<shrmn> I've been finding 10.04 guides. Is there much that will get me hung up if I am using 10.10?
<charlie-tca> should be about the same
<Sunnis> it is mounted.. how do i use samba to share it?
<Rakko> charlie-tca: what search terms would you google?
<Rakko> Sunnis: look for a samba howto
<Rakko> Samba has a web interface that sets up shares for you. I haven't used it in several years, though (or samba at all)
<charlie-tca> Rakko, I guess "xubuntu lighter"? I don't really know, since I wouldn't do it
<Rakko> xubuntu is plenty light for me so far
<Rakko> I only have 1 GB of RAM and it's faster than my Macbook
<Rakko> which has 2
<shrmn> I'm on a pIII 933mhz 512 mb ram so I am just trying to eek out as much performance as I can.
<Rakko> of course my MB is only 32-bit too
<Rakko> 'eek' is right ;)
<shrmn> Don't even know if I'd actually slice anything off.
<charlie-tca> I would think the proper way to do it is start with the minimal install, and add enough pieces to make everything work
<shrmn> Well, when I looked over the minimal install page on the ubuntu wiki, it was talking about 100mhz procs and 64mb ram so I figured I was good for a base install of xubuntu with my specs
<shrmn> I'm going to give a try to things like switching to Midori from Firefox a try before I get too involved.
<charlie-tca> Your specs should be good for a standard Xubuntu install.
<shrmn> I'm reasonably happy with the performance. Just a constant tweaker is all.
<moetunes> I find an improvement from not using a *dm
<charlie-tca> Try different browsers; epiphany and midori, try removing games, try different themes in appearance and window manager, remove apps you won't use, like gimp and abiword and gnumeric
<Sysi> use the adblock of midori
<shrmn> Definitely. Good tips.
<shrmn> midori + adblock is my first stop.
<Rakko> I'd never heard of midori
<Rakko> I used to like Galeon back in the day... that was nice and fast. Also Skipstone, but I never used it much.
<Rakko> I wonder how Chrome does on a bottom-of-the-line computer
<Sysi> chromium uses way too much memory
<Sysi> (with multiple tabs)
<shrmn> I was surprised by how much of a memory hog chromium/chrome is.
<shrmn> midori is lightweight webkit browser.
<Rakko> nice. will have to check it out.
#xubuntu 2010-12-01
<Rakko> is the xubuntu community pretty small? the mailing list gets almost zero traffic
<charlie-tca> yes,
<charlie-tca> we have about 70,000 users
<charlie-tca> and not very many use the mailing list
<Rakko> 70k isn't too bad
<Rakko> I'm always picking relative underdogs for some reason
<Rakko> what I wanted to find out on the mailing list is how I can launch the *Xubuntu* session from outside of gdm
<Rakko> someone else asked that same question right after I joined
<Rakko> I can only figure out how to launch the Xfce session, which is subtly different
<charlie-tca> did they get an answer?
<Rakko> n o
<Rakko> no
<charlie-tca> um, it is hard to do, if I remember right.
<Rakko> I can't find it anywhere and I've grepped and googled all over
<Rakko> why are there both the xubuntu and xfce sessions anyway? if they're almost the same
<charlie-tca> you have to manually start several things.
<Rakko> the xfce one looks better, if anything, because its config menu has more options
<charlie-tca> xubuntu session has our own changes
<Rakko> (more means better, lol)
<charlie-tca> xfce session uses stock xfce settings
<charlie-tca> We make things prettier
<Rakko> are you a xubu developer?
<charlie-tca> No, I am not a developer. I am the QA lead and interim Project Leader
<Rakko> oh, cool
<charlie-tca> AFAIR, there is no single command to start a xubuntu session.
<Rakko> well how does gdm manage it? it must be in a gdm config or script somewhere
<Rakko> rhetorical question
<charlie-tca> scripts
<charlie-tca> used to be in /etc/gdm
<charlie-tca> hm, that looks right, too
<Rakko> I'll look when I get home... maybe I just totally missed it
<Rakko> I was surprised to find the directory /usr/share/xubuntu with a session script in it, but that script also invokes xfce
<charlie-tca> It has to invoke xfce
<charlie-tca> That is the desktop environment
<Rakko> xfce4-session, I meant
<Rakko> without any of the xubuntu mods
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> that is just to confuse
<charlie-tca> The rest of it used to be in /etc/xdg , but I think they moved parts of it and I can't find them anymore
<Rakko> well thanks for looking
<charlie-tca> at least it is a starting place
<Rakko> I didn't know freedesktop.org was once known as XDG
<Rakko> for some reason I used to follow a few fd.o mailing lists and they always seemed like really cool folks
<Rakko> back when the GL-based X implementations were in their infancy
<Rakko> oh, back to xubuntu... I wish I knew how to report this: when I was updating last night (using update manager) my X session ended abruptly and I couldn't log back into it until I rebooted
<Rakko> I went to the console and watched top until all the apt* and dpkg* processes were finished before rebooting... I hope everything got applied completely :/
<Rakko> does apt-get or dpkg check for consistency when you run it? I'd like to make sure the packages are in good shape
<charlie-tca> If you run sudo apt-get update   and then   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    and don't get an error, it finished
<Rakko> ok, thanks
<Rakko> bye and thanks
<ubuXubu> Good Morning Xubuntu Techs!
<walt> I am running xmonad with xubuntu. Where is the correct place to trigger a startup script? I am being very confused by googling, it seems to have changed a lot and no one seems to really know. I don't want to add it to the xmonad session entry, since I would like it to be per-uer if possible
<jon-the-id> Hello xunbunters
<jon-the-id> xubunters rather
<Thermi> xubuntuusers
<Thermi> :D
<jon-the-id> Thanks thermi
<Thermi> :p
<jon-the-id> I have a slight problem with xubuntu 10.10
<Thermi> first thing i said in months in this channel :p
<jon-the-id> Anyway you may be able to help me
<jon-the-id> If I am lucky
<Thermi> describe your problem.
<jon-the-id> Actually my current problem is that my head hurts as I have just smashed it into the fridge door handle whilst taking my socks out of the tumble dryer
<jon-the-id> Ouch
<jon-the-id> Anyway, here's the Xubuntu prob
<jon-the-id> I've got 10.10 with all the updates running on a Toshiba L30 laptop
<jon-the-id> My main soundcard is working fine
<jon-the-id> I also have a 'usb headphone set' external soundcard that I like to use for certain things (listening to music quietly, Skype etc)
<jon-the-id> Both these have drivers installed fine, and I can access their properties from the mixer in the tray
<jon-the-id> However I can't see any way of setting which soundcard does what.
<jon-the-id> Also I can't find anyway of enabling system sounds
<jon-the-id> In Ubuntu this is easy as you just go to system - settings - sounds
<jon-the-id> But this option doesn't exist in Xubuntu, the only sound control seems to be the mixer
<dr4c4n> nope
<dr4c4n> pavucontrol
<dr4c4n> if that doesn't work : try ubuntu-bug audio
<dr4c4n> :D
<charlie-tca> nope
<dr4c4n> apt-get install pavucontrol
<jon-the-id> doing it now, thanks!
<stygian> any idea why gpointing-device-settings fails across reboots? ive disabled my touchpad, cause i hate it and use a mouse anyway. every time i reboot the touchpad is reactivated (although it is still marked as disabled)
<charlie-tca> for system sounds, you set them through Xfce4 settings manager,
<stygian> or is there a more proper way to deactivate the touchpad?
<dr4c4n> charlie-tca: my problem was only solved using pavucontrol, I tried the Xfce4 settings manager many times. The correction I found was trying the ubuntu-bug audio script - which led me to pavucontrol
<charlie-tca> jon-the-id, appearance, settings, check in system sounds?
<charlie-tca> If you don't check the box, they won't play no matter what you try, will they?
<Sysi> charlie-tca: do you know if there's reason why pavucontrol isn't installed by default?
<jon-the-id> pavucontrol looks good! Let me try it out a bit
<Sysi> pulseaudio is quite useless without configuring
<dr4c4n> charlie-tca: there's no "sounds" menu option in my Xfce- settings manager
<jon-the-id> Charlie-tca - in Xubuntu there is no "sounds" menu
<dr4c4n> +1 jon-the-id
<dr4c4n> :)
<jon-the-id> I reckon this should be installed by default . . but am no expert
<charlie-tca> settings tab in Appearance
<charlie-tca> bottom line in the settings tab.
<charlie-tca> and, no, system sounds are not enabled by default in Xubuntu
<dr4c4n> which is greyed out unless you enable it in something like pavucontrol - command line or gui interface
<jon-the-id> Ahhh! Got it now
<dr4c4n> for enable input feedback sounds
<jon-the-id> I wasn't really that bothered about the system sounds, but it definitely seemed like something was missing
<jon-the-id> Well, I'm getting there. Now with pavucontrol I can switch the output stream of exaile to my usb headset thing.
<jon-the-id> But I can't hear anything yet . . .
<dr4c4n> jon-the-id: did you enable / unmute everything w/ mixer?
<jon-the-id> doh!
<jon-the-id> Working a treat, sounds brilliant
<jon-the-id> Thanks so much for your help
<dr4c4n> jon-the-id: I am not sure who you are thanking, but I'm glad you got things going :)
<jon-the-id> Er, you dr4c4n
<jon-the-id> And Charlie
<dr4c4n> jon-the-id: no problem, glad to help
<jon-the-id> Still can't get system sounds working I'm afraid
<jon-the-id> I've installed the freedesktop sound theme
<jon-the-id> Enabled system sounds in appearance - settings
<jon-the-id> There doesn't seem to be anywhere to choose which theme to use for system sounds
<jon-the-id> Anybody know the answer to this one please?
<dr4c4n> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=853173 ? it's saying no support for event sounds other than log out or login, but i'm not sure about this, at least you know your sounds are coming out now though :) pavucontrol is excellent for that
<dr4c4n> another reference: perhaps documentations reside here somewhere: http://xfce-look.org/
<jon-the-id> Yep I saw that one on ubuntuforums, seems a bit strange though to have an option to enable system sounds/ feedback sounds from within xfce4
<jon-the-id> Anyway, the main prob is sorted, can't have everything eh?
<dr4c4n> guess not, there's so many great things about xubuntu.. I never even noticed that a startup sound doesn't play lol
<jon-the-id> I really like it believe me! I've tried loads of low-overhead linux distros and it is the only one that has lasted more than 4 days or so on my lappy
<jon-the-id> gotta go, thanks
<drpfenderson> I was wondering if there might be someone here that could help me get a python script that works in Ubuntu to work in Xubuntu.
<drpfenderson> It's this simple Upload to Imgur script: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=125851
<drpfenderson> The whole things works, except for copying the URL to the clipboard
<drpfenderson> and I cannot figure out why that function doesn't work.
<drpfenderson> The code is here: http://pastie.org/1339144
<drpfenderson> It's a tiny script, and I cannot understand why it won't copy
<drpfenderson> I even sought help from the author of the script, and he's stumped as to why it works in GNOME, but not XFCE
<drpfenderson> Although, this may not be the best room to ask for help with this in - if so, any recommendations on where to go to ask for help?
<dr4c4n> drpfenderson: perhaps a #python room?
<drpfenderson> Sounds good - I'll poke around there. I just thought the Xubuntu-specific question merited asking here
<drpfenderson> Thanks
<dr4c4n> drpfenderson: you could also try to modify the script to the
<dr4c4n> drpfenderson: xfce4 specific clipboard functionality
<dr4c4n> drpfenderson: I would google query something like this: python xubuntu clipboard integration code snippet or the like
<dr4c4n> w/out the or the like
<drpfenderson> Thank you very much, dr4c4n
<drpfenderson> Just for future reference, I guess XFCE just uses the gtk.clipboard function - so there's not really any reason I can tell that this isn't work
<drpfenderson> *working
<drpfenderson> I guess I shall give up on this for now and hope that it works in the future - thanks everyone. :)
<herra> hey, I'm having a problem with xubuntu 10.04 wifi. When I'm connected to a wireless network  it works fine but drops me off and connects back few times in an hour. With win7 this does not happen. Any ideas how to fix this?
<herra2> =herra
<Sysi> restricted driver?
<Sysi> what wireless card model?
<herra2> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<herra2> 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10)
<herra2>  802.11bgn  Nickname:"rtl8191SEVA2"
<herra2> i'm new to linux, so is this the right info?
<Sysi> i guess
<francisco> how i can put the menu icons bigger?
<drpfenderson> francisco: How do you mean?
<drpfenderson> Like, in the Application enu?
<drpfenderson> *menu
<francisco> yes
<TheSheep> francisco: create a file in your home called .gtkrc-2.0 and put this line in it: gtk-icon-sizes = "gtk-menu=22,16"
<francisco> and how i can create a file???
<TheSheep> open a text editor, write that line in it and save it as that file
<francisco> ah, ok
<TheSheep> you need to switch your ui theme to make it work
<TheSheep> siwth to something and back with settings->appearance
<TheSheep> switch*
<francisco> ok, i did it!
<TheSheep> weird, it doesn't work anymore
<TheSheep> sorry, it used to work, it doesn't, no idea how to do it now
<francisco> and what else i have to do?
<francisco> TheSheep
<francisco> switch your ui theme???
<TheSheep> francisco: found it, it's in a different place
<TheSheep> francisco: you have to open settings->settings editor
<TheSheep> francisco: select 'xsettings'
<TheSheep> francisco: then under 'gtk' find 'IconSizes'
<TheSheep> francisco: select it, click on 'edit' in the toolbar
<TheSheep> francisco: then put 'gtk-menu=22,22' as the value
<TheSheep> http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=4676
<francisco> TheSheep
<francisco> xfconf-query -c xsettings -p '/Gtk/IconSizes' -s 'gtk-menu=24,24'
<francisco> i have to put this in terminal
<francisco> an close de session
<TheSheep> it doesn't work with the submenus though
<TheSheep> just the main menu
<francisco> no
<francisco> it runs very well
<TheSheep> great
<francisco> what's the difference between openoffice and libreoffice?
<francisco> it's libreoffice better?
<TheSheep> one is owned by oracle
<francisco> ok
<Thermi> gn8
#xubuntu 2010-12-02
<jgould> ok, I just got confused about something
<jgould> I downloaded Xubuntu 10.04-desktop.iso.  About:home says I've got 9.04 installed...  What am I missing?
<charlie-tca> jgould, please open a termina and type     lsb_release -a
<charlie-tca> hit enter
<charlie-tca> What does it say
<jgould> 10.04.1
<charlie-tca> That is what you have, then. Did you install Ubuntu and then xubuntu-desktop?
<jgould> I did and then really broke it so I reinstalled using Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> It might be just the docs out of date
<charlie-tca> But you do not have 9.04 installed
<jgould> That's what I'm thinking now
<jgould> Now to figure out how I got this stupid trackpad fixed in Ubuntu before I messed it up royally
<jgould> Also to figure out why the xfce install on the machine that is running ubuntu actually looks different...
<jgould> why the hell do they look different...
<jgould> My Xubuntu install is more gnomeish than I'd like
<mrangry`> is there support for the Netgear WG311v3?
<mrangry`> in the live CD
<xubuntu954> hey :)
<jgould> ok, failing a way to make this work the way I want to, I'll use the alternate installer and manually add packages until I have ti set up the way I want
<jgould> I'm sure there is an easier way, but this is how I'm picturing it now
<charlie-tca> mrangry`, that would be answered easiest by trying it. It is a live cd, so you don't have install it
<mrangry`> I did. I was just wondering if I missed the big shiny button that said "Enable wireless card"
<mrangry`> or something
<charlie-tca> icon in the top right for network-manager?
<mrangry`> hmm
<DylanCH> Any smart people listening?  I'd like to see if I can get some assistance with an issue I posted at ubuntuforums.org  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10174877#post10174877
<jgould> rsync?
<jgould> and may I ask why not just use Ubuntu server as there is no real need for a GUI?
<DylanCH> Thats what I have found the most information about...and it seems the likely solution, but I'm not sure if its possible to do the wake-sync-sleep operation all from one script.
<charlie-tca> jgould, are you reinstalling or do you want to try cleaning up what you got?
<DylanCH> I considered server...but I still need the GUI.  Not quite handy enough with command line to get it all done that way.
<jgould> I'm reinstalling.  Also running a few other things through my head. depening on how this goes I may change how I'm doing everything
<charlie-tca> Okay. good luck with it. I hope it goes better this time around
<jgould> thank you
<jgould> I'm also debating on putting server on the server or just pulling the large drive and putting it in an enclosure on the mac mini... (which is running 10.04 LTS)
<DylanCH> jgould- is it possible to wake xubuntu based on a schedule like I am considering?
<jgould> No idea.  I'm actually making the switch to a *nix based OS as my primary slowly..
<DylanCH> what about the mac mini...OS X is unix.  Or are you looking more open source?
<jgould> more open source and the machines do better with Ubuntu (or a derivate than OS X
<jgould> hmmm
<jgould> Hmm....  Using the alternate installer got me gnome...
<jgould> Also, DylanCH OS X is *not* unix, it's a very modified BSD derivative.  Samba doesn't even put things in the same spots...
<jgould> ok.  If I remove all of the gnome-* packages, will that remove gnome?
<DylanCH> how much gnome did you get?  just the basic desktop environment or the whole standard 'desktop' package with openoffice etc.?
<jgould> The whole darn thing
<charlie-tca> jgould, you got the wrong image file
<charlie-tca> see this link
<charlie-tca> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<charlie-tca> That tells how to remove gnome and have Xubuntu
<DylanCH> While I was playing with server i installed all the standard desktop software (gnome, openoffice, etc.) with the "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"  You might be able to remove that package and take all the dependancies with it
<jgould> That's what I did last night and I lost my networking as a result
<jgould> the link from ChanServ harl
<jgould> er
<jgould> charlie-tca,
<jgould> Also, I want the desktop that Xfce provides (the actual layout) not the gnome styled one of Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> DylanCH, -desktop is a meta package. It pulls in everything needed for that desktop, but when removing, it only removes itself
<charlie-tca> jgould, that link for purexfce should do that
<charlie-tca> Oh, no. You should then pick xfce-session from the login screen, at the bottom after hitting enter on your name.
<charlie-tca> You might try picking xfce-session before going through all that
<jgould> I tried that and still had the bar at the top of the screen (applications, etc etc)
<charlie-tca> You are going to have that panel. It is part of xfce
<charlie-tca> That is the xfce4-panel
<jgould> Not when you install Xfce int's own
<jgould> I'm running it now on both machines and I have the same desktiop
<jgould> the only panel I have is at the bottom
<charlie-tca> um, go into Applications -> Xfce settings -> Panel, and remove the top panel then
<charlie-tca> brb
<charlie-tca> Okay, back now
<charlie-tca> jgould, did you find where to turn one panel off
<charlie-tca> ?
<jgould> is there something out there like pastebin but for images?
<jgould> The default Xubuntu install looks like this: http://xubuntu.org/sites/default/files/karmic_shot_front_0.png
<jgould> I would like my xfce install to look like this: http://www.xfce.org/images/about/screenshots/4.6-7.png
<charlie-tca> Well, that's not running Xubuntu, is it?
<charlie-tca> If it is, it has been highly modified
<jgould> if I install xfce under a Ubuntu install I get a desktop like the second image
<charlie-tca> You can do that, but you will have to find the right things to add to the bottom panel, and turn off the top panel. Then there is the theme it is using to try and find in Appearance and in Window Manager
<charlie-tca> You're installing xfce, not xubuntu then, right?
<jgould> Gah! Why didn't I realize that...
<jgould> I've been out of touch with my Linux side...
<jgould> I've overlooked what I needed to do in the first place...
<charlie-tca> and that is probably xfce4.4?
<jgould> if the file name is any clue, it's 4.6
<charlie-tca> When you upgrade to lucid, xfce will go to 4.6.2, and it will change again
 * jgould bashes his head into the desk
<charlie-tca> okay, then you might be okay when you upgrade. Karmic is no longer supported as of April 2011
<charlie-tca> but, you can enjoy it for a while, anyway! :-)
<charlie-tca> Maybe in 5 months, your linux knowledge will be enough to make it look like that no matter what you install?
<jgould> I'm installing 10.04... Maybe
<jgould> Most of my experience goes back to Debian Potato... if that tells you anything at all
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> It will come. Things in Xubuntu are very customizable compared to Ubuntu. You can change almost everything
<jgould> Our router for our house at one point was a box running slackware.  I have no clue how I set that up
<charlie-tca> hm, I resemble that remark
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> I don't even remember how I did it
<charlie-tca> Yup, and the notes I keep I use again anyway
<jgould> I've never thought to keep notes
<jgould> I know that my home directory on the server is littered with config files that I've modified....
<jgould> which is how the server is limping along with an old smb.conf file right now
<charlie-tca> notes are not really helpful after a while. They just accumulate
<jgould> Very true
<charlie-tca> I have boxes of notes, if you want some
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> just as much good to you as to me, I guess
<jgould> XD.  Or we can use them to keep warm
<jgould> ok,  Under Xubuntu, this time, choosing Xfce Session gave me what I'm looking for... Heh
<charlie-tca> hm, hadn't thought about using them for warmth. That is an idea
<jgould> :)
<n2diy> I just installed xsnow, but can't get it to display, ideas?
<n2diy> How can I tel which terminal I'm on, in X
<moetunes> n2diy:  which terminal emulator you are using or which tty?
<Sysi> echo $TERM
<Sysi> or well, that's just the variable given to programs
<n2diy> moetunes: I'm not sure? the command to run xsnow is xnsow -display displayname.
<moetunes> n2diy:  $DISPLAY   will tell what display you are using
<moetunes> normally :0
<n2diy> moetunes: roger, tnx.
<moetunes> np :)
<n2diy> moetunes: this is not a normal case, it returns command not found.
<n2diy> sudo?
<moetunes> n2diy:  did you have the dollar sign at the front?
<n2diy> moetunes: yes, and sudo didn't work either.
<moetunes> n2diy:  sorry my bad it is   echo $DISPLAY
<n2diy> moetunes: ah...
<n2diy> moetunes: ok, so xsnow -display :0.0 didn't work, but I was in xsnow's shell, so...
<moetunes> n2diy:  I don't know the app xsnow - I'll have a quick google
<n2diy> moetunes: good luck, I didn't have any luck.
<moetunes> n2diy:  http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/353/xsnow-brings-christmas-to-your-desktop/
<moetunes> n2diy:  I use www.google.com/linux for linux searches
<n2diy> moetunes: your a magician! Didn't know about /linux on google. anyway, it should be open now, tnx.
<moetunes> np :)
<n2diy> moetunes: well, xsnow won't play here, I've already tried those commands, and no go, the xsnow command puts me on a new line with a cursor, and I have to ctrl+z out of it?
<moetunes> n2diy:  I'll give it a go here - one min
<n2diy> moetunes: I'm going to switch to an other terminal, and try it without X. BRB
<moetunes> k
<n2diy> moetunes: that didn't work, duh, it couldn't find the X server! :)
<moetunes> n2diy:  I used   xsnow -notrees -nosanta   and the snow settled on top of my terminal
<n2diy> moetunes: I'll try it.
<moetunes> n2diy:  I can't seem to not get snow - just using   xsnow   works too
<n2diy> moetunes: nothing is working here?
<n2diy> moetunes: any ideas how I could get help at the xsnow command prompt, -h and help don't work.
<moetunes> n2diy:  I've tried to get the command prompt like you do - all I get is snow
<n2diy> moetunes: I'm cursed, running three boxes and all are acting the same, two 10.04 and one 8.04 boxes.
<moetunes> n2diy:  what vid cards? - maybe that plays a part, I have intel here
<n2diy> moetunes: I'd have to check, nothing fancy, salvaged stuff. But I doubt it is a card issue, I was running xsnow on Mandrake 7.0 about nine years ago. The app is only 55x.
<moetunes> n2diy:  you could try   nohup xsnow
<n2diy> moetunes: yes i can.
<moetunes> n2diy:  nothing in google about xsnow giving a prompt - can you posta screenshot of it?
<n2diy> moetunes:  nohup xsnow returns : nohup: ignoring input and appending output to `nohup.out'
<moetunes> n2diy:  I get the same here then it snows
<moetunes> and santa in his sled travels slowly across the screen
<n2diy> moetunes: ok, so what looks like a command prompt to me, is xsnow running, but not rendering correctly?
<Sysi> it doesn't have anything like verbose or debug option?
<moetunes> n2diy:  looks your normal prompt? - if that is the case xsnow doesn't run - it won't return to my prompt until I kill it with ctrl_c
<moetunes> Sysi:  nope
<n2diy> Sysi: i didn't see any debug options, moetunes it looks like an old Vic-20 prompt, an upright rectangle.
<moetunes> n2diy:  I can't get that here at all
<n2diy> I have to ctrl + z to get back to a bash prompt, and it tells me xsnow was stopped.
<n2diy> moetunes: did you just install xsnow? All three of my boxes were loaded with in the last two hours.
<moetunes> n2diy:  try having a look at tty1 with ctrl+alt+F1 (alt+F7 to get back) - there might be output there
<moetunes> n2diy:  just installed it
<Sysi> ctrl z suspends running process on bash
<moetunes> ctrl+c should kill it properly
<n2diy> moetunes: I'm not even logged in on tty1! I am on tty2 and nothing is there. So, the repo worked for you, hmm, what the hell is going on here?
<moetunes> n2diy:  what does   which xsnow   return ?
<n2diy> moetunes: /usr/games/xsnow
<moetunes> n2diy:  that should be in your path - try   file /usr/games/xsnow   that shouldreturn elf and lots of other stuff
<n2diy> moetunes: yes I get ELF 32 bit executable....
<moetunes> n2diy:  it doesn't use much in the way of resources here so I can't guess what the issue is
<n2diy> moetunes: permissions?
<moetunes> it doesn't seem to clear its' memory use tho
<moetunes> n2diy:  shouldn't think so
<moetunes> n2diy:  have you tried from the run dialog   alt+F2   ?
<n2diy> moetunes: no I haven't here goes
<n2diy> No, didn't work. even without santa and the trees.
<moetunes> n2diy:  I might have found something - in terminal do killall -v xfdesktop  then try xsnow - it seems the way some desktop managers use the root window doesn't work with xsnow - I am using fluxbox here atm - do xfdesktop & to get it back
<moetunes> n2diy:  you can follow this mail thread to see how I came up with that - http://www.redhat.com/archives/enigma-list/2001-November/msg02087.html
<moetunes> n2diy:  or use Esetroot from Eterm like I do to set the desktop background
<n2diy> moetunes: ok,
<Sysi> xfce isn't pretty with fast desktop/window switches :/
<Sysi> i hate compiz, kde is somewhat weird
<moetunes> I'm a big advocate of fluxbox - only wm I've found that lets you set which workspace an app opens on and it can group apps together in the one window space and will work within xfce
<Sysi> i love some features of xfwm, and it's easy to set up
<Sysi> hmm, kwin with xfce
<Sysi> almost worth a try
<moetunes> you have to love the choices using linux gives :)
<Sysi> yup
<Sysi> i don't like buying laptop to linux *very* much, luckily it's not obligatory yet
<Sysi> i'm quite sure workspace switcher on panel won't work with other WM:s
<moetunes> you could run xfce4-panel with kwin - I use it with fluxbox
<SubLock> Hi all. I'm running Xubuntu 10.10, just did a reboot and for some reason I wasn't booted into X. If I try to 'startx'now, it just segfaults :(
<SubLock> I'm not sure how to proceed with debugging into getting xfce up and running again
<Sysi> did you reboot again?
<SubLock> yes
<SubLock> It also says I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 andnot Xubuntu :O
<Sysi> they're same by the basics
<SubLock> I know that
<SubLock> But I thought it still would say "Xubuntu"
<moetunes> doesn't lsb_release return diff values tho
<n2diy> moetunes: no joy. But running xsnow after killing xfdesktop returns some errors, at there are clues to work with now. But I'm out of gas, and need to crash. Thanks for the help, maybe we can pick it up later? 73
<SubLock> I might've installed a package that required ubuntu-desktop, but it isn't installed anymore
<moetunes> n2diy:  I'm here a bit g'night
<moetunes> SubLock:  what is the last few lines when you startx before it segfaults - that might give a clue
<SubLock> moetunes: I think it might be the firegl
<SubLock> driver
<moetunes> SubLock:  what is the firgl driver?
<moetunes> SubLock:  what is the firegl driver?
<Sysi> you could try booting to older kernel
<SubLock> so yeah, booting with default xorg.conf starts X, but with fubar graphics..
<SubLock> moetunes: just a sec,had to reboot
<SubLock> Sysi: ok, I can try that
<SubLock> ok..X autostarts now, but like I said, fubar graphics
<SubLock> maybe gfxdriver didn't reinstall properly with new kernel
<moetunes> check the X log then
<moetunes> I like logs they tell me stuff
<SubLock> tru dat
<SubLock> old kernel works like a charm
<SubLock> *puh*
<SubLock> moetunes: dglrx_drv.so and libglx.so
<SubLock> *fglrx_drv.so
<moetunes> SubLock:  so you need to rebuild the modules for the new kernel then?
<SubLock> oh crap,I just remembered
<SubLock> I manually installed the graphics driver fromATI
<SubLock> moetunes and Sysi :thanks for your assistance, I feel like an ass now
<moetunes> heh np :)
<Sysi> i like easy solutions :b
<SubLock> this is what you get for using custom and not packages from repo :p
<Sysi> ati happens
<SubLock> indeed
<moetunes> politely put that
<SubLock> so, X actually tries to autostart, but segfaulted silently, wich put me off
<SubLock> and now it's all fixed after driver re-installation
<SubLock> with working dual-screen and all
<moetunes> it had me thinking in other directio0ns too
<SubLock> live and learn:) Well, thanks again and have a nice day!
<moetunes> luck
 * ubuXubu locates an ancient tunnel which leads directly to the abstruse cyber wetlands of...Xubuntu!
<moetunes> dude...
<TheSheep> dood
<WeSC-> How can I change my theme?
<WeSC-> D:
<ubuXubu> right click on desktop i think
<TheSheep> WeSC-: settings->appearance
<WeSC-> I don't see that.
<WeSC-> D:
<TheSheep> WeSC-: then settings->xfce4 settings mamanger->appearance
<WeSC-> Thank you.
<WeSC-> Bye now/
<ubuXubu> talk about eat-n-run
<blockcold> bazhang: :P
<danicast> hello. i've just installed xubuntu 10.10 on a acer aspire one. it all looks very nice. i was going to install vpnc but can't find it on synaptic. do i need to add additional repositories or something?
<TheSheep> !find vpnc
<ubottu> Found: kvpnc, kvpnc-data, kvpnc-dbg, network-manager-vpnc, network-manager-vpnc-gnome
<TheSheep> !info network-manager-vpnc
<ubottu> network-manager-vpnc (source: network-manager-vpnc): network management framework (VPNC plugin). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1+git.20100810t170733.9081821-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 73 kB, installed size 776 kB
<TheSheep> danicast: you probably want that ^
<danicast> yeah network-manager-vpnc and vpnc is what i want... but i can't see it on synaptic or using apt-get
<TheSheep> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<danicast> thanks! i'll add those.... i was used to everything being there by default from ubuntu but i suppose it works different with xubuntu. i'm only new to xubuntu.
<ikonia> mode +b *!*@gateway/shell/bshellz.net*
 * likemindead ducks as the banhammer is wielded!
<tamray_tech> Just installed xubuntu 10 (default install). What do I need to install to gain access to other servers via samba, ssh, ftp, etc.. On standard Ubuntu I can connect to a server via the file browser?
<TheSheep> !gigolo
<TheSheep> hmm
<TheSheep> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-1 (maverick), package size 132 kB, installed size 836 kB
<TheSheep> tamray_tech: this ^
<TheSheep> tamray_tech: and apropriate libraries
<tamray_tech> Thanks
<TheSheep> !info smbfs
<ubottu> smbfs (source: cifs-utils): Common Internet File System utilities - compatibility package. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.5-2 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<TheSheep> !info sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-1build1 (maverick), package size 39 kB, installed size 140 kB
<TheSheep> etc.
<stygian> how can i disable my touchpad entirely and permanently without opening my laptop and disconnecting it?
<buttle_> hi
<Psilocybin_Elf> Hi buttle_
<nicofs> Hi there. I need someone to talk me through compiling&installing something from git... I haven't got the faintest idea how that works...
<vinnl> nicofs, what is it that you want to install?
<nicofs> vinni: fsogsmd
<nicofs> from http://git.freesmartphone.org/?p=cornucopia.git;a=summary
<vinnl> And you need to have the latest git version?
<vinnl> What do you need it for if you don't know how to compile from source, anyway?
<nicofs> vinnl: I'd be happy with any working version... and I need it to make phonecalls...
<vinnl> From your PC?
<nicofs> vinnl: exactly
<vinnl> Anyway, searching turned up a Debian package that might work on Ubuntu, you could try that: http://packages.debian.org/experimental/fso-gsmd
<vinnl> Odd, but OK :)
<nicofs> vinni: why odd? I use this pc for chat, irc, mail, voip. why should I have another separate device for ordinary calls?
<vinnl> No idea :)
<vinnl> It's just that most PC's don't have a GSM device or whatever it is that you need to make phonecalls
<Sysi> (why to never have ordinary calls :)
<nicofs> as far as I understood, that should at least enable me to send sms...
<vinnl> Nice
<vinnl> Have you found out whether the Debian package works yet?
<Noobster> hello all :)
<vinnl> !hi | Noobster
<ubottu> Noobster: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nicofs> vinnl: well, it installed ok - but I don't know how to test if it works... I'm currently at #openmoko-cdevel to get further aid...
<vinnl> Haha OK
<Noobster> I have a noob question, I want to enable dev repos on my Ubuntu10.04 x64 server so I can install libdns69 through package manager. Can someone help?
<vinnl> Dev repos?
<Noobster> I am looking for deb "url" lucid something something in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<vinnl> Why do you want to do this?
<Noobster> I am installing bind9 from source and have issues w/ dkpg -i libdns69xxx.deb. I want to use a package manager to maintain it.
<Noobster> I also need libisccfg62 for bind9.7.2-P3 not found in the default repo
<vinnl> Sorry, wouldn't know how to do that
<Thermi> gn8
<RJ_F1> I have a script file which needs to run commands as root using 'sudo' How can I set it so that script does not require me to input my password, but everything else does?
<RJ_F1> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<charlie-tca> If the commands in the script require sudo to run, set the script so you are owner. It will still require sudo for those commands, I believe
<charlie-tca> Does root have to be the owner ?
<RJ_F1> I am the owner.
<charlie-tca> so you want those commands in the script to run without your password?
<RJ_F1> yes, but they require root priv's
<RJ_F1> does anyone know how to do this?
<RJ_F1> would making it executable work?
<cb--> no sound in 10.10!
<cb--> anyone have a suggestion?
#xubuntu 2010-12-03
<moetunes> cb--:  does the soundcard show when you run   aplay -l   ?
<cb--> aplay -l gives **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<cb--> card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 0: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
<cb-->   Subdevices: 4/4
<cb-->   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<cb-->   Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
<cb-->   Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
<cb-->   Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
<cb--> card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 1: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
<cb-->   Subdevices: 1/1
<cb-->   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<cb--> VIA 8237 is the card i think
<moetunes> seems so - does     aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav     get you a sound?
<knome> !pastebin | cb--, please use pastebin in the future;
<ubottu> cb--, please use pastebin in the future;: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cb--> nope, no sound
<cb--> my card is also listed when i run lspci -v | less
<cb--> reading through the sound troubleshooting page from ubuntu now, maybe something will turn up
<moetunes> cb--:  in a terminal run   alsamixer   and turn everything all the way up
<cb--> k
<cb--> still nothing
<moetunes> cb--:  you could try in terminal   cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp    - watch out it is loud - ctrl+c to stop it
<cb--> moetunes: got bash: /dev/dsp: Permission denied
<cb--> trying as root
<moetunes> cb--:  it works here - are you in the audio group? use the command   groups   to check
<cb--> moetunes: from groups got      <username> adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<moetunes> cb--:  you'll have to add yourself to the audio group then afaik
<cb--> moetunes: afaik?
<moetunes> cb--:  afaik = as far as I know
<cb--> added myself to audio, ran   cat/dev/urandom > /dev/dsp         got No such file or directory
<cb--> ah yes, acronyms
<BlueEagle> cb--: Did you log out and back in so that the permissions could take effect?
<cb--> BlueEagle : no, i'll give it a shot
<BlueEagle> cb--: Group memberships are cached at login. :)
<BlueEagle> cb--: Did it work?
<cb--> BlueEagle: i'm a member of the audio group now, not sure what the next step is
<cb--> been trying to get the sound to work, as is i can't hear anything
<BlueEagle> cb--: Well if you logged out and back in then you should be set tbh.
<cb--> BlueEagle: hmm,
<moetunes> cb--:  time to check for sound modules   lsmod | grep snd
<cb--> ok, got a whole bunch
<moetunes> that's good - try the aplay command I gave earlier
<moetunes>  aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<cb--> moetunes: still nothing
<moetunes> does it look like it plays and you get no sound?
<cb--> ya, terminal says   Playing WAVE 'usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<moetunes> try again   cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp    - watch out it is loud - ctrl+c to stop it
<cb--> nothing
<moetunes> no error this time?
<cb--> no, just a blank space, like it was playing. once i hit ctrl+c it went back to normal layout
<moetunes> can you paste the return from   lsnod | grep snd   ?
<moetunes> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cb--> ya, i'm new to xchat. give me a sec
<cb--> so i pasted in pastebin, what now?
<cb--> the url i got is http://paste.ubuntu.com/539234/
<moetunes> cb--:  there's a bug for your soundcard - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/297744 - try what the last post suggests or if that doesn't work try post #7's fix
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 297744 in linux (Ubuntu) "No Sound with VIA 8237 (snd-via82xx) using pulseaudio" [Undecided,New]
<cb--> cool. thanks for all the help btw
<moetunes> cb--:  is it working now?
<cb--> not yet, should i reinstall alsa?
<moetunes> I wouldn't - did you try what post number 7 said? - adding the modules
<cb--> moetunes: added the line   options snd-via82xx dxs_support=2 to alsa.conf, ran modprobe -r snd-via82xx, got   FATAL module snd_via82xx is in use
<moetunes> cb--:  ok my bad - I checked your paste and it lists the module sorry - I don't know what else to suggest except adding to the bug
<cb--> hmm, ok. thanks for your willingness
<moetunes> np :)
<coffeebean> hi
<n2diy> Any suggestions for a replacement for xfdesktop?
<n2diy> moetunes: are you available?
<moetunes> n2diy:  yep I'm here
<n2diy> moetunes: hello, I don't think I can run xsnow with xfdesktop on board, so I'm looking into a replacement for it, suggestions?
<moetunes> n2diy:  I would just kill it and set the background with something else
<moetunes> all it does is the wallpaper and icons afaik
<moetunes> from the man page it does the right click menu too
<n2diy> moetunes: I don't seem to be able to kill it, killall -v xfdesktop says killed with sig 15, repeat the command, and I get the same response, it appears to be respawning?
 * jgould grumbles at his trackpad
<moetunes> n2diy:  you might have to ask in #xfce about that - it shouldn't respawn afaik
<n2diy> moetunes: ok, I'll ask them, but I won't hold my breath, I was over there two nights ago with another issue, and never got a reply. Thanks for your time mate.
<moetunes> n2diy:  check in startup and sessions if xfdesktop is listed
<n2diy> moetunes: ok.
<krisgb> Hi, may I ask for help on sound troubles in Xubuntu Maverick?
<krisgb> I ran the alsa-info script and this is the output I got: http://pastebin.com/Y3teCDMF
<moetunes> krisgb:  so there is onboard sound and a soundcard - what's the issue?
<moetunes> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<krisgb> I got no sound playing.
<krisgb>  I tried executing aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav in the terminal and couldn't hear a peep
<krisgb> is there anything else I should be looking at?
<moetunes> I have no experience on systems running pulseaudio - all I can recommend is running alsamixer in the terminal and turning everything all the way up
<krisgb> well, I checked the mixer, and I turned the volume as high as it could go
<moetunes> krisgb:  which mixer?
<krisgb> xfce4-mixer
<krisgb> (or should I be looking at something else?)
<moetunes> I would try   alsamixer   in the terminal
<krisgb> Master and PCM are turned way up; I don't see other controls
<krisgb> same thing's showing up on alsamixer
<moetunes> go through the page ubottu mentioned before then
<krisgb> so... worst case, I may have to recompile? :(
<moetunes> no
<krisgb> (sorry, I'm not that good with computers)
<moetunes> check this useful page out -  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<krisgb> it's open now; any section of that long page I should be looking at first?
<krisgb> (I'm not sure how to edit alsa-base.conf ; what should I be putting after "options snd-hda-intel model=" ?)
<krisgb> (I've previously tried "auto", didn't work)
<krisgb> (yes, I restarted after fiddling with alsa-base.conf)
<krisgb> (it didn't work, I removed the line, restarted again, and now I'm here asking the xubuntu channel...)
<moetunes> I guess it is pulseaudio getting in the way again - I would uninstall it if it were my system - but I can't say for sure'
<krisgb> in case it's still screwed up after uninstalling pulseaudio, I can just apt-get it again, yes?
<moetunes> yep
<moetunes> go through the steps you've just done first tho
<krisgb> any other suggestions you can think of?
<moetunes> only have one sound card 'till things start working
<krisgb> and speaking of which, should I just leave alsa-base.conf alone now?
<krisgb> it's a laptop... :(
<TheSheep> krisgb: in the mixer, at the top, you have a deropdown for different devices
<TheSheep> krisgb: make sure you unmuted all of them
<krisgb> TheSheep: they aren't muted, and they're all turned up
<krisgb> and "HDA Intel" is selected, which also showed up in the output of the alsa-info script
<TheSheep> krisgb: other devices too?
<krisgb> The "HDA NVidia" is there as well (and also showed up in the alsa-info script output).
<TheSheep> make sure all of them are unmuted, including pulseaudio
<krisgb> how do I check if pulseaudio is unmuted? when I typed pulseaudio into the terminal, I got a "Daemon already running" error.
<TheSheep> krisgb: you don't have pulseaudio device in that dropdown in mixer?
<krisgb> aha... yes, I found it, silly me.
<krisgb> it's turned up to maximum as well
<TheSheep> ok
<krisgb> (pardon me, as I said, I am rather inexperienced with this)
<TheSheep> open a terminal and try this (it should make noise, ctrl+c to end it): cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<krisgb> uh... computer's not allowing me. sudo?
<TheSheep> yes
<moetunes> not in the audio group then?
<Sysi> install pavucontrol and select sound card you want to use
<krisgb> moetunes: I think I saw something about the "audio group" while searching, but couldn't understand it... :(
<moetunes> krisgb:  use the   groups   command to find out - and Sysi 's comment is a good one
<krisgb> Sysi: I've asked Synaptic to get it already
<krisgb> moetunes: "adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare" ... so, no "audio".
<moetunes> might be it then
<TheSheep> krisgb: system->users and groups
<TheSheep> and add yourself
<moetunes> that should be "might" - I dunno how things go with pulseaudio
<Sysi> with pure alsa i had problems with two soundcards, pulseaudio is made for fixing that ind of problems
<moetunes> Sysi:  heh - the opposite here..
<krisgb> Okay, turns out "use audio devices" was unchecked under "User Privileges"... I've checked it now and okayed the changes.
<krisgb> should I restart now, or something else?
<TheSheep> relogin
<krisgb> (or maybe after Synaptic's done with pavucontrol, my connection is slow)
<moetunes> when you change groups you have to logout/login for it to take affect
<moetunes> that's two ppl today that haven't been in the audio group - what's going on here
<krisgb> don't know. wouldn't have known about this group thing if it weren't for you guys...
<Sysi> moetunes: (the soundcard i want to use don't like pulse, rmmod for driver of the other one)
<krisgb> anyway... Sysi: how do I access pavucontrol when it's installed?
<Sysi> menu
<krisgb> okay it's done. I'll restart now. thanks for the help, and I'll report back.
<moetunes> every disro I've tried with pulseaudio as a default never gives me sound - every distro I've tried that doesn't have pulseaudio as a default I get sound - the choice seems simple to me
<moetunes> pulseaudio was just born bad
<lighta> hi, how can I add a program to be launch with alt+f2 ?
<krisgb> yep, the groups thing did the trick. thanks a lot!
<moetunes> woot!
<moetunes> lighta:  you type stuff into alt+F2 - what are you trying to do?
<krisgb> another question, if you don't mind... does anybody here have experience with using vmware on Xubuntu?
<moetunes> I prefer vbox myself, I've never tried vmware
<lighta> I used vmare to try xubuntu, but I think you want the opposite
<Sysi> i think it should work
<krisgb> see, I want to run Windows 7 just for Microsoft Office... apparently, you can set things up so that if the Windows gets borked, you can reset the system with minimal fuss
<Sysi> for what do you need M$ office?
<lighta> moetunes, well I want a proper installation. I tryed to put my prog in usr/lib but no change. wanted to appear in menu and etc
<krisgb> I get sent a  lot of docx stuff
<moetunes> libreoffice works fine
<krisgb> and presentations don't work in OpenOffice
<krisgb> so my idea is just to virtualize the windows
<krisgb> so I don't worry about a thing if it gets nuked by a virus
<krisgb> I was wondering if anybody has tried Xubuntu as a host OS
<Sysi> it shouldn't be different for any *buntu
<moetunes> lighta:  you need to put apps it in what the folders that are listed in $PATH - menu entries are .desktop files
<TheSheep> lighta: the menu is built from files in /user/share/applications and ~/.local/share/applications
<krisgb> Sysi: so in theory, it ought to work?
<TheSheep> krisgb: it ought to work in practice too
<moetunes> I shouldn't multi task... - I just read what i typed earlier
<moetunes> english is my first language
<moetunes> lighta:  check ~/.bash_profile to see if it includes ~/bin and put the file in there so it will show at the cli
<lighta> moetunes, no files found
<lighta> I didn't quite understand the path thing
<lighta> I found the . destock file in .usr/share/applications ok
<moetunes> lighta:  in a terminal type   $PATH
<moetunes> it shows the dirs that terminal searches for executables
<lighta> sure ? cause it point me on my desktop
<lighta> so if I understand well I must put my app on desktop
<lighta> then create an . desktop file and put in in /usr/share/app ?
<moetunes> lighta:  not necessarily
<moetunes> what does $PATH in terminal return?
<lighta> lighta@lighta-laptop:~/Bureau$ $path
<lighta> lighta@lighta-laptop:~/Bureau$
<lighta> oops forget ase sensitive
<moetunes> lighta:  in linux case is important - $PATH is diff to $path
<lighta> ye that what I just remenber xd
<moetunes> heh :)
<lighta> lighta@lighta-laptop:~/Bureau$ $PATH
<lighta> bash: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<lighta> ok this sound better I must copy my appli there then ?
<lighta> in one of this folder ?
<moetunes> lighta:  make a dir called   bin   in your home folder and you can add apps there and they will be added to $PATH  - if things haven't changed - does ~/,bash_profile mention ~/bin?
<lighta> mention usr/bin not ~/bin
<moetunes> I would add   # set PATH so it includes user's private bin if it exists
<moetunes> if [ -d ~/bin ] ; then
<moetunes>     PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
<moetunes> fi
<moetunes> dunno why that would be excluded in recent distros
<lighta> dunno either, whereshould I do this modify ?
<moetunes> lighta:  do you know that ~ means your home folder? - there's no reason for ~/,bash_profile to mention /usr/bin
<lighta> well ~ isn't my home directory ?
<moetunes> do    ls-a ~    and see if .bash_profile turns upp
<lighta> command not found
<lighta> lighta@lighta-laptop:~/Bureau$ ls-a ~
<lighta> ls-a : commande introuvable
<Sysi> ls -a
<moetunes> sorry do ls -a ~   I missed a space
<lighta> no reference to profile
<lighta> lighta@lighta-laptop:~/Bureau$ ls-a ~
<lighta> ls-a : commande introuvable
<lighta> oh shit
<lighta> lighta@lighta-laptop:~/Bureau$ sudo ls -a ~ | grep .bash
<lighta> .bash_history
<lighta> .bash_logout
<lighta> .bashrc
<moetunes> no .bash_profile at all - is this a default install lighta ? - Sysi can you confirm this?
<Sysi> on fedora atm
<lighta> from xubuntu 9.04 ye, updated in a while to 10.xx
<moetunes> k - Archlinux here atm
<lighta> :(
<moetunes> lighta:  back to the orig prob I guess - for the menu entry you have to make a file in /usr/share/applications - but the executable must be in the dirs recognised by $PATH
<moetunes> afaik
<lighta> ok, I did this point missing is how to do a desktop file
<lighta> to put it in /usr/share/app
<lighta> hmm q° when you said the executable must be in a dir recognize by $PATH could it be an under directory ? (e.g PATH mention /usr/bin my exe is in /usr/bin/my/*.exe)
<moetunes> lighta:  I would copy one to my home dir an edit it to point to my app the copy it with sudo back to /us/share/applications
<lighta> erf low batterie
<moetunes> heh
<lighta> but not clear for me sry. you want I create a link on /usr/share/app and the original folder on ~ ?
<lighta> I had just the opposite from the begining
<moetunes> lighta:  nope
<lighta> ah ok
<moetunes> copy a file from /usr/share/app to use as a tmplate - change it so it opens your file and add it back to /usr/share/apps
<moetunes> call it what you want to show in the menu
<lighta> ok I see =)
<lighta> working =)
<lighta> thx a lot
<moetunes> woot!
<lighta> =) but not alt+f2 yet
<lighta> can you tell me where I should look before battery end on me ?
<moetunes> might helpif you tell about the app - what sort of file it is and where it is etc
<moetunes> and paste the .desktop file you made for it
<moetunes> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lighta> http://pastebin.com/DSFy5vyQ
<moetunes> that looks fine but i hve heard about issues with teamspeak - tried it from a terminal  so you can get error msgs?
<lighta> well it's null return error
<lighta> no file from this type
<lighta> from menu it's working fine
<lighta> from amt+f2 TS3 no
<lighta> think it missing a pointer somewhere
<lighta> well thx anyway moetunes i'm gonnasleep
<nicofs> I need help. I have several managers fighting over my power management. currently my display dims down instandtly and shuts down after a minute. In the settings it sais it shouldn't. please help...
<TheSheep> nicofs: just kill one of them
<TheSheep> nicofs: and disable it in autostarted applications
<nicofs> easily said. which one?
<TheSheep> nicofs: pick one
<nicofs> TheSheep: from where?
<nicofs> only xfce power manager is in autostart
<ubuXubu> good morning Xubuntu Technicians, Consultants, Coders,Engineers and Casual Observers...,,
<TheSheep> and sheep
<charlie-tca> and just users
<charlie-tca> Good morning, ubuXubu
<ubuXubu> is everthing ok here
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> ubuXubu, you just seemed to disappear for a while?
<ubuXubu> this new wireless service just dropped me off awhile ago?
<ubuXubu> yet the hard wire part never fails
<ubuXubu> drives me insane
<ubuXubu> i just dropped verizon DSL due to that
<ubuXubu> maybe its this server doinf it? i dunno...
<ubuXubu> the latest message was...diconnected (no such device or address)
<charlie-tca> [08:21] * ubuXubu has quit (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<charlie-tca> now it is [10:10]
<ubuXubu> oh that one
<ubuXubu> thats was when i came back in as as balsaq becasue my other wasa ghost or something
<ubuXubu> i had to use balsaq to get back cos ubuXubu was still here somehow
<ubuXubu> then ubuXubu dropped off on his own
<Sysi> ping timeout is not instant
<Sysi> for timeout
<ubuXubu> so i switched back to my new preferred name
<ubuXubu> see when i came back in as balsaq...ubuXubu was just sitiin there even though i wasnt on a computer as him
<charlie-tca> um, actually, it was already disconnected. balsaq login was [09:52]
<ubuXubu> ahhhhhhhh
<ubuXubu> i dunno
<ubuXubu> alli know is every so many hours poof
<charlie-tca> Mine resets at about 22 hours, I think
<ubuXubu> my wireless politely drops me off
<charlie-tca> Might be more or less, but it does it on regular basis.
<ubuXubu> they are installing a new one sunday already
<charlie-tca> sometimes it logs back in, and sometimes it leaves me hanging
<ubuXubu> one thing i like about this new one...i dont have to run to the basement and reboot the router to log back on, like the one i replaced.
<charlie-tca> heh, that would be a plus
<charlie-tca> but... what about the exercise it provided?
<ubuXubu> yes i will have to start jogging again
<share> ei
<share> my xubuntu doesnt shut down
<share> i click on shutdown then it keeps showing xubuntu logo
<discharge> you can type in terminal "sudo shutdown -h 0" for shutdown
<discharge> or killall xfce4-panel; xfce4-panel&
<discharge> to restart the panel along with the menu
<share> discharge: i just want to shutdown xubuntu
<share> but it doesnt
<share> discharge: i had to press shutdown button
<discharge> well, if the system was frozen, u could most times use <ctrl><alt>F1
<share> discharge: i have tried 'sudo shutdown' only before but didnt work
<discharge> then issue the shutdown command i mentioned above
<share> discharge: i dont know it is frozen
<share> it just didnt shutdown
<share> very strange
<discharge> sudo shutdown -h 0
<share> maybe it's X
<share> yes i'll try later
<Sysi> press powerbutton for some time
<discharge> u have to specify "halt" and 0 as time
<share> Sysi: :P thats what i did
<share> discharge: ok
<Sysi> if it works next time, it works
<share> discharge:
<share> i dunno if i could ctrdl alt f\
<share> f1
<share> with xubuntu logo showing up
<Sysi> 'poweroff' should be alias for that command btw
<share> hm
<share> i think i have tried poweroff before
<nicklas_> hey, how do you get latest stable nvidia / ati driver without installing manually, is the backports or are there any repos?
<fructose> Hi. I just installed the Xubuntu desktop and am wondering if there's anything extra I can do to improve performance on this sluggish 256MB machine
<charlie-tca> use midori instead of firefox
<mneumonic> Does anyone here run xubuntu installed on a USB drive?
<mneumonic> i'm wondering how bad it will kill the drive
<Sysi> now this is interesting / cool / nice
<Sysi> kwin with xfce
<Sysi> kwin don't like xfce session managment, otherly even betetr than KDE
<n2diy> moetunes: I installed kde base on my test box, and xsnow won't play with that either!?
<Sysi> same hw and xorg
<n2diy> Sysi: nah, all the machines here are mutts off the street.
<n2diy> Sysi: I ran killall xfdesktop on my backup box, and xsnow is now playing on that one! So, some success.
<moetunes> n2diy:  kde would do the same thing as xfce in setting the background afaik - good to see you had some success
<n2diy> moetunes: yes, then I'll try gnome on the test box, and see if that works.
<moetunes> n2diy:  gnome will be the sane as kde and xfce
<n2diy> moetunes: they all run xfdesktop?
<moetunes> n2diy:  no they all control the root desktop the same way
<moetunes> which doesn't let xsnow run
<n2diy> moetunes: hmmm, then more study is needed, maybe it is time to try BSD? :)
<moetunes> n2diy:  for xsnow I would try using just a window manager not a desktop environment like xfce or kde or gnome
<Cael> i just installed via an monitor for display xubuntu 10.04 on my spare pc.. .but after boot using Svideo out its acting like its an PAL signal (no color and screen flipping) but i last left it @ 800x600 @60hz
#xubuntu 2010-12-04
<nicofs1> I need help. When my mouse is inactive, after 5 sec my display dims down and after 20 the display shuts down. in settings manager I specified it not to do that - but it still does.
<Cael> how can i get the tv out to work properly
<charlie-tca> nicofs, you turned it off in power settings, it might be a bios setting instead of software.
<charlie-tca> Cael, you probably have to set up /etc/xorg.conf file to tell it what to do
<nicofs1> charlie-tca: it wasn't there before, and apart from boot order, I didn't change a thing...
<charlie-tca> The file does not exist, but if created it is used
<nicofs1> charlie-tca: I'll quickly check my modem anyway... hang on...
<nicofs1> charlie-tca: sorry... bios... it's late...
<nicofs> charlie-tca: fool-proof bios. can't change anything apart from boot order...
<charlie-tca> hm, check all the tabs in power management then.
<nicofs> I did. I deactivated everything. no dimming down, no switching off...
<charlie-tca> oh, yeah, check the advanced tab in screensaver, too
<charlie-tca> display power management. That overrides power management in xfce
<nicofs> charlie-tca: nope. nothing...
<charlie-tca> Anyone else? I am out of knowledge now
<nicofs> I think I'll go to bed anyway...
<fructose> Is there an easier way to get icons in the top panel than creating them from scratch? I'd just like some of the same ones in the applications menu
<Thermi> gn8
<charlie-tca> fructose, creating the launchers?
<fructose> charlie-tca: Right
<charlie-tca> I do them from scratch using the /usr/share/applications  files for the information
<charlie-tca> You can even copy/paste the information for everything but the icon
<cael_> charlie-tca, im connected at the linux pc.
<cael_> now what did i need to do again in the xorg.conf?
<charlie-tca> You need to create it
<cael_> /etc/X11/ or?
<charlie-tca> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cael_> ok can you give me an idea how it should look like/
<cael_> it has an Geforce FX 5200 PCI video card
<charlie-tca> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/dexconf.1.html
<cael_> ughh i hate this pare mouse it doesnt right click. how can i in xchat?
<charlie-tca> this might help, too - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/MonitorDetection
<charlie-tca> center button sometimes pastes
<cael_> (its an old Mac "Hocky puck" USB Mouse)
<charlie-tca> oh-oh
<charlie-tca> don't know what to do with that one
<cael_> ok i just got greeted by hardware drivers for the vid card
<cael_> rev 96 or 173?
<charlie-tca> In xchat, can't you left click to open the link in the browser?
<charlie-tca> My guess is 173
<cael_> in Ychat (xchat for windows) i always had to right click
<charlie-tca> You are right. left-click hilites it
<charlie-tca> then ctrl+c will copy it
<charlie-tca> then ctrl+v will paste it
<cael_> ok
<charlie-tca> After you create that file, you log out and log in to activate it
<charlie-tca> I have to go now. Good luck.
<n2diy> moetunes, hmm, ok, never occured to me that I could get ride of the desktop?
<kakt00s> Where can I find the running applications? They do not seem to be anywhere...
<kangarooo> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ZSAZ_2dKWijGqFsmobCF4ZRxJFf_PgBz5cYoSBVzBRc/edit?authkey=CKCy784L#
<kangarooo> eem questionaire about programms form xubuntu users
 * psycho_oreos blinks
<Molly13> so, how does one make all windows transparent in xfce? xD
<UBuxuBU> hmmm maybe look into running compiz
<Molly13> i guess i'll have to do that xD
<nicofs> My energy saving settings are wrong and I can't change them. Power Manager has no effect. if my mouse is idle my display dims instantly and shuts off after 20 seconds.
<Psilocybin_Elf> Need to change my power settings too
<Sysi> have you checked you don't have gnome-power-manager running
<nicofs> Sysi: purged that as a first step...
<nicofs> Sysi: only xfce4-power-manager and xscreensaver are running. and I configured them (GUI)...
<nicofs> Sysi: what would be the bash command to stop and restart xfce4-power-manager?
<Sysi> killall xfce4-power-manager
<nicofs> Sysi: the problem still persists... so it's not coming from power manager...
<Sysi> ps -e | grep power
<nicofs> nothing
<TheSheep> kill the screensaver
<nicofs> TheSheep: done already, right after manager...
<TheSheep> and still?
<nicofs> and still.
<TheSheep> at least you know now that it's neither of them
<nicofs> TheSheep: ...
<TheSheep> nicofs: just a thought, does it also happen if you switch to text console?
<nicofs> TheSheep: you're thinking in terms of bios settings?
<TheSheep> nicofs: I'm thinking alt+ctrl+f1 (alt+f7 to go back)
<nicofs> TheSheep: I know how to change to console... and there it dims as well... I meant "Do you suspect it could be a bios setting?"
<TheSheep> nicofs: I was suspecting it may be the graphics driver, but if it happens in text mode then it can'
<TheSheep> t
<TheSheep> so either bios or hardware
<TheSheep> tried other distros?
<nicofs> TheSheep: ah... I see... For all I know, it might be BIOS, but if it was BIOS I couldn't do anything about it. mine is fool-proof. I can't change anything apart from boot order...
<Sysi> why couldn't it be graphics driver if it happens on text console?
<nicofs> TheSheep: had Lubuntu from USB key yesterday. no dimming
<TheSheep> Sysi: it could, but it would be less likely
<TheSheep> nicofs: actually you could stop gdm and see
<nicofs> TheSheep: I only have gdm-binary, gdm-simple-slav and gdm-session-wor, according to ps -e | grep gdm
<TheSheep> nicofs: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<TheSheep> nicofs: in text console
<TheSheep> oh, gui irc clint
<TheSheep> clent
<nicofs> dims even without gdm...
<TheSheep> :(
<nicofs> are the energy settings written down somewhere?
<nicofs> if I just purge power manager and install again?
<nicofs> I think, all my settings are overruled by something else. even if I hit the power button in the panel (set to "ask what to do"), it simply logs out. it's completely wrong.
<Sysi> you could try logging out and removing all settings from text console
<nicofs> where are they stored?
<Sysi> rm -rf .config/xfce4
<nicofs> Sysi: isn't it a bit risky to remove all that?
<Sysi> it just makes it to load default settings
<nicofs> ok... just log out or stop the xfce session?
<Sysi> works better then
<nicofs> ok... back in a moment...
<nicofs> no change...
<Duckie> hi
<Duckie> got a problem instal to hp2133mini notebook
<Duckie> display problem
<Duckie> i got now run ubuntu 10.10
<ubuXubu> good morning
<nicofs2> how do i persistently  change my screen resolution using xorg.conf? i don't understand "man xorg.conf" or the tutorials i found...
<n2diy> My a box can't ftp or rsync to my test box, but will accept both connections from the test box. And the test box can pull an rsync connection from the a box. How do I get the test box to accept the connection originating from the a box?
<cyberseb> hi
<nicofs> Can someone help me install a "Brother MFC-5440CN"? I installed both .deb packages that brother provided - but I don't see hoe that helps me...
<nicofs> never mind - works now
<xubuntu445> hola alguien me puede ayudar a cambiar la resolucion de pantalla
<xubuntu445> de xubuntu 10.10
<charlie-tca> xubuntu445, this is an english language channel. Can you ask in English?
<cb--> hey all. new to xchat, was here earlier troubleshooting sound in 10.10. figured it out, now a new issue
<cb--> just installed vlc media player, and when i open gigolo to mount my home partition, it launches vlc instead?!
<cb--> kinda strange
<cb--> any ideas?
<Cael> charlie-tcai just counte dto teh adapter as bad. even in XP its black and white if i set it as min display it even went black so im going to get a better adapter
#xubuntu 2010-12-05
<emma> test
<ikonia> seems to work
<Thermi> gn8
<jimisrvrox> hey guys im having wireless problems that happen ever so often...do not want to have to reset my router...seems like the route table gets wiped on reboot and even applying a static IP doesnt allow to connect. Seems like the network-nm sees the router but will not connect. Any suggestions?
<AssBeard> heyheyhey
<AssBeard> anyone around?
<Beware_> i have an odd problem
<bazhang> Beware_, ask a question then
<Beware_> oh my
<Beware_> that's odd
<Beware_> works now
<Beware_> nevermind XD
<Beware_> couldn't get an external to mount
<Beware_> thanks anyways XD
<_strog> hi, i have freshly installed xubuntu and was trying out the possible resolution that my laptop can do, and now i have chosen a resolution that i cannot undo
<_strog> how can i change the resolution from the console?
<Sysi> how did you change it?
<Sysi> and why can't undo
<_strog> Sysi: because with this high resolution i only get either a black screen or with distorted lines
<nicofs> Is there a way to reinstall xubuntu while keeping most of the files and settings? Is a backup of /home enough?
<Sysi> there are your personal settings and data, not programs etc of course
<nicofs> Sysi: I know... personally I don't exactly care about programs - except for thunderbird, as it has all my mail stored...
<Sysi> they should also be in your home folder
<nicofs> word order: ..., as it has stored all my mail...
<Sysi> BTW, i could make a feature request for natty, put pavucontrol to default installation (i'll maybe put this to launchpad too)
<nicofs> Sysi: do you think, thunderbird will regognise the files if I just put them in the new /home folder prior to installation?
<nicofs> (installation of thunderbird, that is)
<_strog> Sysi: well is there a possibility to change the resolution from the console? if so how?
<Sysi> nicofs: it should afaik
<Sysi> _strog: strongly depends how did you change it
<_strog> Sysi: well i went through the Settings-Manager of xfce
<Sysi> i can't find the config file but it should be possible..
<nicofs> What about using xrandr?
<nicofs> (but that's not permanent...)
<_strog> ??
<Sysi> not possible if can't log in
<nicofs> oh... I see the problem... sorry.
<Sysi> have you rebooted, sure xorg didn't just crash
<cyberseb> hii
<Makdaam> hello, I've got a problem with my soundcard, speakers don't work anymore but the headphone jack works ok
<Makdaam> no upgrades or reconfigurations happened between the "working" and "not working" state
<Makdaam> running alsamixer and pulling all the controls down and up again + mute/unmute didn't help
<TheSheep> does it have hardware volume control?
<Makdaam> nope
<Makdaam> I mean no potentiometer if you mean that
<TheSheep> did you drop it or spill something on it?
<Makdaam> nope
<TheSheep> did you try it with other distro, or with livecd?
<Makdaam> not yet
<TheSheep> if it's broken too it may be a hardware problem
<Makdaam> ok, brb checking on a different OS
<Sysi> next guess: pulseaudio
<Makdaam> TheSheep: I checked, and it's OS persistent, but not a hardware failure (BIOS uses the speakers properly)
<Makdaam> so I'm guessing a firmware issue with the ICH chip
<TheSheep> how does bios use them?
<Makdaam> beep when wrong option/wrong password is entered
<Makdaam> and I have no separate beeper
<Makdaam> it's an HP laptop
<TheSheep> that's pc speaker, usually separate from the soundcard
<TheSheep> ah
<TheSheep> but it still may be a separate chip
<TheSheep> no idea
<Makdaam> nope, disabling the internal speakers in BIOS turns off BIOS beeping
<Makdaam> so does disabling the soundcard in BIOS
<TheSheep> ok
<TheSheep> I wonder, since quite some time each time I wake up the laptop from sleep all the sound controls are muted. Did somebody come up with a solution to that?
<Sysi> i blame pulseaudio about everything
<Sysi> exept that with it i wouldn't have needed to blacklist driver of my other soundcard
<TheSheep> Sysi: I look for a solution, not for blame
<Sysi> you could try without pulse
<TheSheep> no, I like to have mutliple applications using the soundcard at the same time
<Sysi> it should work with alsa too, on you it don't?
<Makdaam> you could try a manual alsa mixer load
<Makdaam> after each wake up
<TheSheep> Makdaam: I'd rather have the thing that mutes is fixed
<TheSheep> s/is/it
<Sysi> anything on dmesg?
<TheSheep> lots
<Makdaam> how does pulse handle mixer controls? is it a file like in alsa? can you track which apps open the file/access the API?
<Besogon> Hello. TheSheep. I've made very interesting situation in PackeTracker
<Besogon> With routing
<hottown> ... i just installed and am running xubuntu on my ibook g4 :)
<hottown> so far so good
<hottown> but I want to mount my os x disk to access some files, how do i do that?
<discharge> hey, anyone have idea why when i click the logout panel button (or menu button) it doesnt show suspend as an option, although i have suspend set as an action to do for power button press and when it works...
<Sysi> default xubuntu installation, what version?
<discharge> Linux dischargelap 2.6.35-23-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 11:55:36 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<discharge> yes, xubuntu install
<charlie-tca> discharge, lsb_release -a
<discharge> No LSB modules are available.
<discharge> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<discharge> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<discharge> Release:	10.10
<discharge> Codename:	maverick
<charlie-tca> 10.10 no longer shows suspend by default
<discharge> why is that...?
<charlie-tca> xfce changes
<Sysi> what version of xfce 10.10 has?
<charlie-tca> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.2 (maverick), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<discharge> okay, maybe they removed it for strange reasons, how to get it back?
<charlie-tca> I don't know how to get it back
<discharge> okay, not that i use it much but its annoying to not have it where it should be
<charlie-tca> does ctrl+alt+escape work ?
<charlie-tca> no, that is to lock the screen
<discharge> it doesnt nothing for me
<discharge> i dislike screen locking
<discharge> for reason its useless when one can restart pc and gain access without pass
<MrAnthrope> What is xubuntu?
<sivakumar_> MrAnthrope, it is channel for ubuntu
<MrAnthrope> Then what is #Ubuntu for?
<Sysi> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<MrAnthrope> Oh I use gnome. I was just told to come in here and wasn't sure why. Now I'm really not sure why lol.
<charlie-tca> who told you to come here?
<charlie-tca> and from which channel?
<MrAnthrope> from #Ubuntu. I can't remember.
<MrAnthrope> Is xfce4 more lightweight than gnome? For older computers?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> on the lightweight. It is not just for older computers, though
<MrAnthrope> Is Xubuntu recommended for ubuntu newbs?
<charlie-tca> not really
<discharge> why, xubuntu is working out of the box too
<discharge> just its lighter
<charlie-tca> It is better if you have some experience first, since it is harder to configure things
<MrAnthrope> Maybe I'll just stick to gnome until I get the hang of all this. :)
<charlie-tca> discharge, Ubuntu aims directly at the new users. Xubuntu doesn't make it easy for them
<Sysi> most of howto:s are for gnome
<Sysi> and there are more gnome users
<Sysi> i still could recommend xfce for newbie (and i started with it myself)
<charlie-tca> As long as we are aware that there will be many questions about how to make things work
 * UBuxuBU emerges from the tree tops, swinging skillfully from the vines that decorate the warm turbid jungles of...Xubuntu!
<ubuntu> Hey
<RightLegRed> Could I get some help with installing Ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<RightLegRed> Alright, basically. My problem is that I want to install to a partition I made earlier - named arch linux - but it keeps telling me I need a root, I don't know what to do. Could someone assist me with this?
<charlie-tca> Are you using the desktop or alternate cd?
<Sysi> set that partitoon to moun point of /
<Sysi> *partition to mounpoint
<RightLegRed> charlie-tca: I don't understand the question, sorry. I'm using the installer, I've booted from a CD
<charlie-tca> solerant-dc|away, you choose manual partition, then you have to choose the size
<charlie-tca> Then you pick the filesystem, the mountpoint, which is a dropdown, with things like /   /home  /var   etc.
<charlie-tca> pick /  from the list
<charlie-tca> well, ignore the nick and do the rest
<charlie-tca> this xchat auto-replaces    s o    with a nick for some reason
<charlie-tca> so
<charlie-tca> So
<charlie-tca> well, it does something stupid, at least
<Sysi> how much default xubuntu installation uses disk space?
<charlie-tca> 1.4 gb or there abouts
<Sysi> great
<charlie-tca> I haven't measured it in Natty yet
<Sysi> i'll need to do usb installation that boots on mac
<charlie-tca> I'm thinking that should be interesting. Lots of macs have issues booting from usb
<Sysi> if i make gpt partition table it should work, not sure though
<charlie-tca> I don't know, myself. I have plugged in a usb thumbdrive and installed to it on non-mac, though
<jtmoney> Unity will be installed by default in Natty?  Time to find a new distro, I'm afraid.
<jtmoney> Any suggestions?
<Sysi> it won't be in xubuntu
<Sysi> (so that's suggestion too)
<Sysi> iirc you can use regular gnome too
<jtmoney> Sysi, I just installed Natty Alpha 1 and it was installed by default.  Or, at least, looked entirely different.
<Sysi> that doesn't mean you couldn't use regular one
<jtmoney> How would do I do that?  At the login screen?
<Sysi> idk, this is xfce channel, and for stable versions
<charlie-tca> jtmoney, instead of unity, you can choose to use "Classic Desktop session" when logging in
<charlie-tca> Then it will be the gnome session
<jtmoney> charlie-tca, but I really only want XFCE.
<jtmoney> I'm installing Debian + XFCE now. :(
<charlie-tca> Great. Thanks for stopping by then
<jtmoney> Uhh, is this channel not #xubuntu?
<jtmoney> Is my question not Xubuntu-related?
<charlie-tca> Debian + XFCE is not Xubuntu related.
<charlie-tca> Nor is Ubuntu with unity or gnome
<jtmoney> Yeah, that's my last ditch effort.
<jtmoney> I just want regular Xubuntu 11.04 A1... and it comes with Unity as far as I can tell.
<jtmoney> My question is how to disable that without resulting to drastic measures.
<jtmoney> Got it?
<charlie-tca> no,. it doesn
<charlie-tca> it does not
<jtmoney> I wonder what the hell I installed then.
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu does not have unity. It uses the same wallpaper and gdm background as maverick
<jtmoney> Must have been ubuntu.
<charlie-tca> If you got something else, it was not Xubuntu
<jtmoney> It had some weird bar at the bottom and no labels on the top panel.
<charlie-tca> That's not unity either
<jtmoney> Do you know what that is?
<charlie-tca> Unity is the Ubuntu maverick light wallpaper with a black top panel and a left-side panel in black with 4 launchers on it
<charlie-tca> no idea what that was
<jtmoney> Hmm, maybe something strange with 11.04 A 1.
<jtmoney> Xubuntu that is.
<charlie-tca> It works right here
<jtmoney> Okay, I'll try again.
<jtmoney> You're running Alpha 1?
<charlie-tca> yes
<jtmoney> Okay, I'll try again, thanks.
<jtmoney> Are you running it on a netbook by any chance?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> Doesn't matter, Xubuntu only has one desktop
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu has both gnome and unity
<discharge> hello, anyone can help me with a disappearing sound icon bug? when i killall xfce-panel and respawn it manually, it is there, but when ubuntu starts it doesnt show
<Thermi> gn8
#xubuntu 2011-11-28
<StormStrikes> anyone on here familiar with libre office calc print ranges?
<GridCube> nope
<GridCube> StormStrikes, you should ask #libreoffice
 * phillip is trying to connect a hp RJ316AA bluetooth pc card mouse on ubuntustudio 11.10 running xfce. any help?
<GridCube> phillip, are you using blueman?
<phillip> bluemon?
<phillip> oh i see it
<phillip> one sec
 * phillip wonders is the pass key 0000  (yes im using blueman)
<phillip> quit
<visitor1> i can manage to disable "change attributes for files with mv cp" in krusader, anybody has a clue?
<visitor1> i cant manage to disable "change attributes for files with mv cp" in krusader, anybody has a clue?
<kenneho> Hi all, does anyone here know how I can disable wifi roaming in Xubuntu 11.10?
<shevan> kenneho, I see how you could disable it for exact wireless network. You need just disable that checkbox it in network manager connections.
<kenneho> shevan: Thanks for replying. I can't seem to find a roaming checkbox in network manager.. Can you point me to where it's at?
<shevan> Well, click on nm applet on the panel. The last entry of menu is something like 'Edit'. There you click on 'wireless' tab (or named smth like that) and edit connection in it. the checkbox is under the connection name
<shevan> the last menu entry is 'edit connetctions', as google says
<kenneho> shevan: Thanks, I've found edit connections, and the wireless tab. But as far as I can see there is no roaming checkbox anywhere.
<shevan> kenneho, well, i ment 'Connect automatically' checkbox. I thought that's the thing you're looking for http://dakotux.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/screenshot-editing-auto-2wire583.png
<_Pete_> morning
<_Pete_> is it possible to configure how much parole movie player goes forward/backward from the buttons/keyboard ?
<kenneho> shevan: Ah I see, you ment I should just uncheck "connect automatically" and leave only one access point left to connect automatically to? I will try that.
<fgy> quit
<dirtycookie> hello people, i have the newest version of xubuntu and wanted to use youtube-dl to extract audio from youtube. but i get the warning message that ffmpeg doesnt wanna convert to mp3
<dirtycookie> can someone hlep
<Sysi> dirtycookie: try some firefox addon, I liked downloadhelper
<Sysi> you need to have ffmpeg installed and possibly some plugins for it
<Sysi> is nautilus really included in default installation because of file-roller?
<dirtycookie> Sysi: i agree but my eeepc hast little recources to do that so i need a little more efficient method
<Sysi> that should be nothing like cpu-intensive.. unlike converting with ffmpeg anyway is
<Sysi> ah, after removing globalmenu-stuff I could remove nautilus
<dirtycookie> Sysi: well i have a 8 inch screen and every additional window open is horrible, you dont have another solution to my problem
<Sysi> you can switch windows with alt+tab
<dusf> do i need to install something to use bluetooth with xubuntu 11.04?
<ablomen> dusf, i use blueman for bluetooth, you can find it in the ubuntu software center
<dusf> ablomen: trying to install it now
<dusf> ablomen: it's installed now, shouldn't it be in main menu > syster?
<dusf> *system
<ablomen> it should be in your tray
<ablomen> there should be a bluetooth icon there
<dusf> ablomen: there's not
<ablomen> then try running blueman-manager in your terminal and see if you have errors
<ablomen> it might not start automaticly when you install btw
<ablomen> it should at boot though
<ablomen> or login actually
<GridCube> it should if he plugs/unplugs bluetooth receptor
<dusf> putting blueman-manager into term installed something and brought up the manager
<ablomen> ok in the future it should run on startup, or maybe when you plug in the bluetooth thingy (if applicable)
<ablomen> oh and if it still did not show up you can press alt+f2 and enter "blueman-applet &" for now
<dusf> ablomen, GridCube: thanks guys, so far this is working way better than bluetooth used to on 10.10/10.04
<GridCube> :)
<dusf> GridCube: hmm, where's it saving the files to? not in my ~ or /downloads
<dusf> no option in preferences
<Sysi> ablomen: & isn't really needed when using xfrun4
<GridCube> dusf, sorry i don't know what you are talking abou
<GridCube> dusf, anyway you should check your ~/ directory
<ablomen> Sysi, yeah i guess so, since STDOUT go's nowhere anyway
<GridCube> press ctrl-h and look if one of the hidden folder is named like .bluetooth?
<GridCube> dunno
<dusf> found i can manually browse the phone and copy what i need
<GridCube> :)
<doubletwist> Anyone having issues with the screensaver crashing? I keep coming back to work to see my desktop sitting there, not locked. :(
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> any ideas for this problem? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/180016
<TheSheep> looks like you pulled in some incompatible packages from some ppas
<Arpad2> TheSheep: i cant add or remove any software
<Arpad2> however I think this error happened while updating in installing upgrades a harware failure happened
<YeahRight_> i installed the latest xubuntu updates but now after reboot my display settings dont show all resolutions i had before...i would like to enable a higher resolution than i can select right now, one that worked fine before the latest updates..how can i fix this?
<jana46> I've 2 ext. usb disk who seemed to be locked? Anyone knows waht this means?
<TVasEyes> YeahRight_: I had to set up own xorg.conf file with 'Section Screen' and relevant Subsections to get resolutions I wanted.
<YeahRight_> TVasEyes : thanks for replying..where exactly would i do that?
<TVasEyes> YeahRight_: see man 5 xorg.conf
<TVasEyes> YeahRight_: you can run (from memory) Xorg :1 -configure to get a basic one generated (the :1 may come after -configure, check manual)
<YeahRight_> i cant probe my graphic card somehow?
<TVasEyes> YeahRight_: Xorg server will do it for you
<YeahRight_> can i do this in a xterm?
<YeahRight_> or how can i shutdown the xserver itself again..it has been a while :P
<TVasEyes> YeahRight_: not sure, if you do make sure you don't use the :0 serever whiuch is running
<TVasEyes> *which
<TVasEyes> YeahRight_: you can switch to console while server keeps running, Ctrl-Alt-F1, then log in as root
<YeahRight_> ah
<TVasEyes> YeahRight_: return to X with Alt-F7
<YeahRight_> nice
<YeahRight_> TVasEyes No command 'xorg' found, did you mean:
<TVasEyes> YeahRight_: is Xorg, uppercase X.
<TVasEyes> YeahRight_: also, you should find additional info on current session in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
 * TVasEyes is away: gone for coffee..
<YeahRight_> ok thx again
<YeahRight_> TVasEyes : i get a segmentation fault now :-(
 * TVasEyes is back (gone 00:30:00)
<TVasEyes> YeahRight_: and you did what?
<well_laid_lawn> !away | TVasEyes
<ubottu> TVasEyes: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<YeahRight_> TVasEyes run xorg -configure
<YeahRight_> Xorg
<YeahRight_> i stopped lightdm before
<TVasEyes> YeahRight_: you've one server running (:0), when you do the -configure to get xorg.conf generated use Xorg :1 -configure to avoid conflict
<YeahRight_> i dont think thats the problem..i already killed the server :0
<TVasEyes> YeahRight_: right, any relevant info in dmesg or Xorg.0.log?
<YeahRight_> i prob should have mentioned xubuntu is running under vmware workstation btw
<YeahRight_> i'll try to put the log online
<TVasEyes> YeahRight_: no idea whether that makes a difference, you have guest stuff installed?
<YeahRight_> yup
<YeahRight_> and it shouldt make a difference i suppose since it worked fine before the latest updates
<TVasEyes> YeahRight_: ok, paste link and I'll have a look.
<YeahRight_> i mean i should be able to generate my supported resolutions i suppose
<YeahRight_> will do..thanks for the support TVasEyes
<YeahRight_> rebooting now..need x for easy copy and paste of log :P
<TVasEyes> YeahRight_: use Xorg.0.log.old
<YeahRight_> k
<TVasEyes> ubutto: ok, undid the away msg in settings.
<GridCube> !guidelines | TVasEyes
<ubottu> TVasEyes: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<GridCube> :D
<TVasEyes> ubottu, GridCube: thanks, me newbie
<ubottu> TVasEyes: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<YeahRight_> TVasEyes : Xorg.0.log.old is no longer the original log somehow..however i tried with :1 too and that obisoul caused the same error and Xorg.1.log is still there
<YeahRight_> TVasEyes : http://pastebin.com/QM6hK67h for Xorg.0.log.old and http://pastebin.com/7dggTQNh for Xorg.1.log
<TVasEyes> YeahRight_: ok, you'll upload that?  Xorg.0.log becomes Xorg.0.log.old on every restart
<TVasEyes> YeahRight_: ok
<YeahRight_> yeah but i only restarted once and still the crash Xorg.0.log didnt become Xorg.0.log.old  somehow..
<YeahRight_> any clue TVasEyes ?
<kora-chan> Hey, I'm using oneiric and have sort of a strange problem. I downloaded the iconset Neu from here http://www.silvestre.com.ar/?p=56. These were the icons I used basically in all previous versions of xfce. Installed the icons in /usr/share/icons and chose them in settings. However thunar only displays the desktop icon correctly, all the others are some grey fallback-icons. Nautilus however displays all icons correct, 
<TVasEyes> YeahRight_: sticking my neck out, seems in the log with segfault problem occured when there was no framebuffer at the time when vesa driver tried loading
<TVasEyes> YeahRight_: did that happen after you 'killed' the Xserver?
<TVasEyes> YeahRight_: what happen if you do Xorg :1 -configure while :0 still runs? (ought to work)
<projekt26> why is xubuntu so awesome!
<CiPi> Xfce is. :)
<Wolfsherz> what is the advantage of xfce over unity?
<Sysi> it doesn't require 3D, it's simple and has nice windowmanager setup
<Sysi> lots of options for customizing
<GridCube> we like it more
<GridCube> :P
<Wolfsherz> granted, unity is awful, or at l east i can not get used to it. but why is xfce the window manager to go for?
<beardygnome> Wolfsherz: what are you looking for in a desktop?
<Sysi> it's the 90s style you like and nicer configs than lxde
<Wolfsherz> beardygnome: i really wish they sticked with gnome2
<Wolfsherz> but with unity i need an alternative now
<beardygnome> Wolfsherz: xfce is quite similar to gnome2
<projekt26>  I installed xubuntu a few days ago and it was the first time a default install desktop didn't annoy the shit out of me.. all I had to do was turn off window shadows
<beardygnome> both have the panel layouts
<beardygnome> both are gtk based
<Wolfsherz> on a screenshot i saw a macintosh-like bottom-bar, how can that be enabled?
<projekt26> oh yeah that mac style panel was the other thing I disabled
<Wolfsherz> its not enabled by default, isnt it?
<projekt26> it is
<beardygnome> Wolfsherz: the bottom panel is there by default
<Wolfsherz> uh, it doesnt show up on my laptop
<GridCube> just move your mouse to the bottom of the screen
<GridCube> it autohides
<Wolfsherz> nope, does not show up
<beardygnome> do you have the top panel?
<Wolfsherz> yes
<beardygnome> do you have a bottom panel at all?
<Wolfsherz> no, there is just blank space
<Sysi> add panel and add launchers to that, expanding separators to both sides or not full-width panel
<Sysi> set alpha to be like 30%
<beardygnome> go to settings -> settings manager -> panel
<Wolfsherz> laptop is restarting
<beardygnome> intentionally?
<kora-chan> hm just popped to my mind, when hearing the unity/xfce discussion,... overall i like xfce more, it just feels more responsive. i recently added indicator-appmenu to my xfce panel since i have a small screnn and dont want to waste the menu bar pixels ;). is there anything like in unity that removes the titlebar from maximized windows and pust the clso/minimize buttons in the panel?
<Wolfsherz> yeah, maybe it will be back then =)
<m1chael> i'm new here.. i just want to start by saying that xubuntu is pretty nice.. i used it over the weekend and used it as a live cd to recover data from over 30 computers.. i didn't have 1 problem with it at all
<TVasEyes> YeahRight_: did you reinstall vmware-tools after upgrade?
<Wolfsherz> another question, can i change the login screen to something that resembles ubuntu?
<Wolfsherz> ok the bottom bar is there, now when i touch the bottom with the mouse the bar shows up
<beardygnome> both of them use lightdm for the login screen, so you should be able to get hold of the ubuntu lightdm theme
<beardygnome> i'm not sure where from, but you could try asking in an ubuntu channel
<Wolfsherz> thanks beardygnome
<Wolfsherz> can someone tell me the standard clock options format line?
<beardygnome> mine is HH:MM
<beardygnome> i think that's the standard
<GridCube> Wolfsherz, %a %d %b %R ?
<GridCube> %a, %d %b  %H:%M  ?
<Wolfsherz> exactly GridCube ,thank you!
<knome> %a %b %c %e %e %sound_of_music
<projekt26> is there a command to bring up the 'are you sure you want to reboot' dialog? I would like to bind it to ctrl-alt-del
<TheSheep> projekt26: there is xfce4-session
<TheSheep> xfce4-session-logout
<projekt26> thank you
<TheSheep> it's not exactly a confirmation though
<TheSheep> but you could display your own confirmation and use that to logout if it is confirmed
<projekt26> I kind of like it this way :)
<TheSheep> cool
<vitor_> Good evening. I was wandering if somebody would be willing to help me solve a small Xubuntu problem, please.
<vitor_> I have a fresh xubuntu 11.10 installation, and Firefox hangs on startup about half of the times I launch it.
<vitor_> Looking at the task manager, I see that there are actually two firefox processes in memory when I launch it
<vitor_> And if I kill one of them, firefox un-hangs
<vitor_> Does anyone have any clue as to why this may be happening?
<projekt26> do you have a lot of addons installed in firefox?
<vitor_> No, it's a fresh install.
<vitor_> This happens even if I launch from the terminal
<projekt26> even on first launch?
<projekt26> otherwise you might find some info here: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Firefox_hangs#Hang_at_exit and here http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_in_use
<vitor_> Yes, even on first launch.
<_superVillain> terminator is magical i tell you, just thought i would put my 2 cents in :)
<vitor_> I have no firefox processes, then I launch it, and suddenly there are two of them.
<vitor_> Weird.
<vitor_> Well, I'll post on the forums for help.
<vitor_> Thanks anyway. :)
<projekt26> yea sorry I have no idea what could cause this
<RandomTomte> I need help.
#xubuntu 2011-11-29
<MiChael420> whats up how do i get compiz to work correctly
<MiChael420> last time i tried it ook my menu bar and everything away and i had to reformat
<MiChael420> took*
<Guest10838> I would like to single-click desktop icons to open them.
<angelorosa> folks, how many RAM memory xubuntu need to work fine?
<xubuntu413> whatmeens logged?
<gharz> Guys, if i download the xubuntu fr the ubuntu site, does the xubuntu comes with wubi? This is why i love ubuntu coz of wubi.
<gharz> Anyone?
<holstein> gharz: im nost sure if xubuntu has wubi or not, but you can download normal ubuntu *with* wubi, install, and then convert to xubuntu easily :)
<gharz> holstein, i can complete remove the gnome files and it can be purely xfce system?
<holstein> you can do whatever you like
<holstein> wont be much gnome in there AFAIK
<gharz> holstein, AFAIK.
<gharz> Afaik?
<holstein> as far as i know
<gharz> Ok thanks
<holstein> the normal ubuntu doens use gnome, so i doubt its there
<holstein> but, try the xubuntu live CD anyways... if it doesnt have wubi, you got options
<gharz> Ok thanks holstein
<holstein> i seem to remember just getting the wubi.exe once and using the iso i wanted
<holstein> that would have been in the 8.x or 9.x's though
<gharz> Really? I can just use wubi... I will check the wubi site and check how to do it if in case xubuntu doesnt come with wubi. Huge thanks!!!!!
<sparkle33> Hi, I'm trying to install Xubuntu but I get an error, ubi-partman failed exit code 141. I googled a solution and it says the bug was fixed, but I'm still getting it. Help?
<holstein> sparkle33: i would probably just try the other installer... the alternate
<asterismo> hi
<asterismo> i have a question about XFCE menu
<asterismo> there is an icon missing
<asterismo> the education menu icon
<asterismo> any ideas how to fix it? i found that is a known bug and i
<asterismo> try to fix it but with no luck
<asterismo> anyone?
<zoghome> I have installed Xubuntu on an older laptop where the onboard wifi only supports WEP.. I have a USB wifi adapter that supports better crypto, how do I force it to use the USB wifi and not the onboard one?
<zoghome> (11.04 here)
<zoghome> .. i think I've found it, force by mac address in nm-applet
<Error404NotFound> How do i change font sizes and types? also did anyone else notice the ugliness of skype on xubuntu? (first time xubuntu user here, shifted from ubuntu)
<TheSheep> Error404NotFound: you can make skype use your system theme by providing a command line option to it
<TheSheep> Error404NotFound: try skype --help for details
<Error404NotFound> TheSheep: in skype's settings under Theme i have set 'Desktop Settings' that sure didn't work.
<TheSheep> Error404NotFound: what fonts do you want to change?
<Error404NotFound> TheSheep: fixed, Found the in settings though its irritating how some of the apps on xubuntu won't follow system fonts but would have their own 'sans 16' set.
<TheSheep> yeah, that is annoying, feel free to report bugs to their authors
<Error404NotFound> TheSheep: Skype v2.2.0.35, no commandline option to set theme though...
<Error404NotFound> TheSheep: More annoying if its in default app :P
<Error404NotFound> I am used to using multiple tabs in nautilus. Thunar, though awesome else, doesn't support tabs yet. Any recommendations? any pre-release ppa versions with tabs support? Or should i get nautilus installed?
<Error404NotFound> reverted to pcmanfm
<Error404NotFound> that seems better
<Krissinn> Does someone in here know why I cant connect too irc.freenode.net on my XCHAT irc client? Have too use browser client
<Pici> Krissinn: Are you getting an error?
<Krissinn>  Tcl plugin for XChat - Version 1.64   Copyright 2002-2005 Daniel P. Stasinski  http://www.scriptkitties.com/tclplugin/  Tcl interface loaded  Perl interface loaded  Python interface loaded * Looking up irc.freenode.org * Connecting to irc.freenode.org (85.94.204.146) port 6667... * Connection failed. Error: Connection refused
<Krissinn> I just get this every time i try it
<Pici> Krissinn: does the following command produce any output: dig irc.freenode.net | grep 85.94.204.146
<Krissinn> Should i put this in terminal or in xchat?
<Pici> Krissinn: in a terminal
<Krissinn> ns.bofh.it.		150584	IN	A	85.94.204.146
<Krissinn> and the ip got a red background
<Pici> Krissinn: Can please you pastebin the results of:  dig irc.freenode.net
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Krissinn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/753726/
<Pici> hmm
<Pici> Krissinn: Did you just start getting this problem?
<Pici> Krissinn: I ask because it looks like your DNS has not updated, and I no longer see that server ip as listed in the A records for chat.freenode.net on either my computer, or at an external dns thingy.
<Krissinn> Well, there has been this problem with the internet, as soon as my Dad puts a passcode on the wireless network I drop out. So we tried this Mac Address method, so we have to log in too the administrator account for our internet and write my Mac address there. Since this Mac thingy began I havent gotten on the server.
<Pici> Krissinn: I suspect that either your router is not functioning properly as a DNS relay or your ISP has cached those records for longer than they should have.  You should be able to remedy this by using an external DNS server, like openDNS or google's DNS servers.
<Krissinn> Alright, I will give that a try, thank you very much.
<Error404NotFound> After enabling compiz by 'compiz --replace' windows title bars disappear, how can i fix this?
<holstein> Error404NotFound: AFAIK, you need a decorator
<holstein> i grabbed emerald, though there is a newer, more preffered option i saw mentioned
<Error404NotFound> holstein: fell back tp xfw4, was trying to make xubuntu as similar to ubuntu gnome2 setups that i had but these kinds of bells and whistles can wait :)
<holstein> right, and i have that
<holstein> with compiz and emerald
<holstein> and i changed notifications
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/58002/how-do-i-enable-compiz-in-xubuntu
<holstein> ^^ thats a lot like what i did
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<FerchoLP> I know that this discussion is very old, but how come that the default behavior on closing the laptop lid is "do nothing"?
<FerchoLP> this is the second time I almost melt my laptop after a fresh install  closing the lid and putting it on a bag :/
<holstein> FerchoLP: its got to default to something :)
<FerchoLP> yes, I've always expect it to go to suspension mode
<holstein> expect/assume nothing
<FerchoLP> I should see what other linux distributions do by default
<TheSheep> FerchoLP: it's better than closing your lid for a moment and discovering all your downloads and compiles broken
<FerchoLP> I know that's the main argument to the "do nothing" default
<holstein> each time i close the lid i look for the lights to start flashing... im used to suspend half-way working from in the past
<FerchoLP> BUT i think it's better to lost some downloads and compiles ONE time and not melt your laptop ONE time
<holstein> FerchoLP: its a easy setting.. theres a GUI
<TheSheep> you *can* set it to suspend on closed lid
<TheSheep> yeah
<holstein> you literally cant please everyone
<genii-around> You could always make directory /etc/acpi/local , file in there of lid.sh which has something like shutdown -h now
<FerchoLP> I know you can, I'm saying it should be default
<holstein> FerchoLP: right, and others would say it *should* be the other way... so... ?
<FerchoLP> yes, but I think the consequences are different in case of mistake
<holstein> you could write a question that is a promt at install time, but i personally find those annoying
<holstein> FerchoLP: ?
<holstein> thats one of the first things i tesr, from the live CD
<holstein> does the laptop sleep and wake up... do i get wifi after sleeping... etc
<holstein> FerchoLP: feel free and file a bug report though
<holstein> that would be 'wish-list'
<FerchoLP> I found an old discussion in http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/item/22505/
<FerchoLP> good arguments for both sides
<holstein> sure... and right now, i have mine set to sleep when i close the lid
<FerchoLP> apparently default behavior was different a few years ago
<holstein> as long as theres a simple way to configure, im comfortable with whatever defaults
<puff> Sometimes when I restart firefox, all of the windows are off in some phantom zone background;  they show up on alt-tab as grayed out, if I alt-tab to one of them and then move it to another virtual desktop, I'm back to looking at the desktop background.  Is there some way to bring all of these windows to the foreground?
<holstein> puff: thats odd... i might try letting ~/.firefox or whatever its called there to 'respawn'
<holstein> you could test by making another user account as well
<GridCube> !info ubuntu-system-service
<ubottu> ubuntu-system-service (source: ubuntu-system-service): Dbus service to set various system-wide configurations. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.26 (oneiric), package size 9 kB, installed size 148 kB
<GridCube> mmmhm
<rdesfo> hello
<rdesfo> my terminal doesn't recognize the lower case "a" but when I su into a different account it works fine.  Does any one have an idea how to resolve this?
<GridCube> rdesfo, you use an english kb?
<rdesfo> yes
<GridCube> then on a terminal launch >setxkbd en
<GridCube> and try the key
<GridCube> then on a terminal launch >setxkbmap en
<rdesfo> $ setxkbd en
<rdesfo> setxkbd: command not found
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> setxkbmap en
<rdesfo> nope
<GridCube> or maybe       setxkmap us
<rdesfo> I have to run it in "run program" so I don't get any of the output
<rdesfo> Failed to execute child process "setxkmap" (No such file or directory).
<GridCube> :o
<GridCube> thats weird
<rdesfo> I ran the command under a different user and here's the output
<rdesfo> No command 'setxkmap' found, did you mean:
<rdesfo>  Command 'setxkbmap' from package 'x11-xkb-utils' (main)
<rdesfo> is 'setxkbmap us' what you where thinking of?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> sorry that was a typo
<GridCube> :)
<rdesfo> :(
<rdesfo> No protocol specified
<rdesfo> Cannot open display ":0.0"
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> are you not on X?
<rdesfo> I would assume I am.  isn't the default for xfce?
<GridCube> it sure is
<GridCube> you should just open a terminal, alt-f2 > xfce4-terminal
<GridCube> and run
<GridCube> xkbmap us
<GridCube> setxkbmap us
<rdesfo> xkbmap: command not found
<GridCube> yes, yes, typo
<GridCube> think for a moment about what we have been doing
<rdesfo> is there a x window status command I can run?
<GridCube> dont know
<rdesfo> yep I'm running x
<rdesfo> Running X session wrapper
<rdesfo> Loading profile from /etc/profile
<Arpad2> Upgrade Manager gives this http://paste.ubuntu.com/753811/, and no program can be installed or be removed
<CiPi> Why you don`t use terminal? It`s seems is much better...
<CiPi> Upgrade and update from terminal.
<baizon> Arpad2: sudo apt-get install -f
<baizon> try this
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> baizon gives this http://paste.ubuntu.com/753862/
<baizon> Arpad2: so type it
<baizon> and upgrade your 112 packages =)
<Arpad2> apt-get update ?
<baizon> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Arpad2> gives this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/753865/
<baizon> and if you try to remove the package?
<baizon> try to remove libgnome-control-center1
<Arpad2> like sudo rm FILE ?
<baizon> nope
<baizon> sudo apt-get remove libgnome-control-center1
<Arpad2> ok
<baizon> and if that works again sudo apt-get upgrade
<Arpad2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/753875/
<Arpad2> it seeme it doesn't work
<Arpad2> is it possible to reinstall the complete system without loosing data?
<genii-around> Alternately you might want to copy the contents of this page http://piki.org/patrick/projects/dpkg-rebuild to a file named dpkg-rebuild, and run it to reconstruct. Documentation is inside the comments
<baizon> or try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Arpad2> genii-around exactly this happened here: crash during maintanance due to hardware malfunction
<Arpad2> baizon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/753879/
<baizon> ok
<baizon> now again sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<baizon> same error?
<Arpad2> yes; same or similar
<genii-around> Arpad2: That perl file will build you a new /var/lib/dpkg/status file
<genii-around> The documentation within it is farly self-explanatory
<genii-around> *fairly
<Arpad2> so I have to write a perl file, which will create a new status file
<Arpad2> ?
<Arpad2> ok
<genii-around> Yes. But that url is the perl file itself. You just copy the text within, save to filename dpkg-rebuild, make sure it is executable. As it says, saves the new status file to /tmp/status  .. from there, copy it to /var/lib/dpkg/
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> genii-around: ok, I think I have done what I should, but I still get error message while updating
<try_out> Hello... Were am I?
<try_out> Well. Where can I find the Russian channel?
<Arpad2> genii-around: http://paste.ubuntu.com/753960/
<try_out> Do u help me? Have installing Xubuntu, but haven't hear any sound.
<try_out> O, thanks
<try_out> It's for me?
<Sysi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<try_out> Классно, то что надо. Ещё раз спасибо
<davek> hi
<davek> hola?
<davek> alguien que hable español?
<Sysi> !sp
<Sysi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter. Si nadie responde allí puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<davek> ok, muchas gracias. es mi primera vez...
<Arpad2> genii-around: status file is empty
<genii-around> Arpad2: Apologies on lag, work required me. When you ran the script it produces a /tmp/status file with no content?
<Arpad2> genii-around: yes
<genii-around> Arpad2: This would indicate that the files where it is pulling the info from also have some issue. Is /var/lib/dpkg/available also zero length?
<Arpad2> although terminal's output looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/753977/
<genii-around> Hm, you are logged on as root
<Arpad2> I opened available with gedit and it is empty too
<genii-around> Yes, so there is the problem as far as dpkg-rebuild. It creates a file with no content because the "available" file is also screwed
<Arpad2> so it meand kind of that the problem is somewhere 'deeper' ?
<genii-around> Probably
<genii-around> Arpad2: I would suggest: dpkg --clear-avail      then: apt-get update      then try to re-run the perl script, see if it makes another empty file this time
<Arpad2> all right
<genii-around> Arpad2: Work needs me for 5-7 minutes but I'm around
<Arpad2> thx for help, ok
<Arpad2> same result
<genii-around> Arpad2: Does ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/status-old show it to be there and larger than zero?
<Arpad2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/754001/
<Arpad2> a kukában van eg ystatus ami nem nulla
<Arpad2> sorry
<Arpad2> I have one status file in the Trash, which isnt empty
<genii-around> Arpad2: Is it somewhere around 3 Mb?
<Arpad2> 2.5
<genii-around> Arpad2: I suggest then to restore it /var/lib/dpkg/     and then see if apt-get update can complete
<Arpad2> ok
<VShell> Hi, I'm trying to install Xubuntu to a USB drive and it appears to be stuck. Is there a log of what's going on that I can tail?
<Zer0day>  /var/log/syslog or sth..
#xubuntu 2011-11-30
<CadetX> does ubuntu 10.10 ship the latest flash (i have 64bit system so i need 64bit flash too) or i should get it from adobe site?
<xubuntu135> so, xubuntu is sexy ?
<nunatak> hello. my xubuntu 11.10 panels often forgets that they're set to autohide. is there a way to force them?
<insin> Hi, how does Xubuntu control placing of dotfiles under ~/.config instead of directly in ~? I'm writing a script which needs to reference something in a config folder and I'd like to avoid harcoding the .config part it if possible
<insin> s/it if/of it if/
<_Pete_> as you need to hardcode in someplace?
<_Pete_> what is the difference=
<Myrtti> insin: afaik .config is a place applications themselves choose to dump the .files into
<insin> Ok, thanks
<Myrtti> IIRC it may be a freedesktop.org recommendation
<Myrtti> I'd double check, but my browser seems to be in an non-cooperative mood
<TheSheep> http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html
<TheSheep> you use $XDG_CONFIG_HOME
<kraut> hi
<kraut> i configured my dock not to switch apps to another virtual desktop. but if i click f.e. on desk2 an url, firefox switches from desk1 to desk2. can anybody help me with this please?
<TheSheep> kraut: window manager settings, second tab
<kraut> TheSheep: what?
<TheSheep> kraut: window manager settings, second tab
<kraut> TheSheep: what?
<TheSheep> kraut: window manager settings, second tab
<kraut> ...
<kraut> which fscking tab?
<TheSheep> kraut: you can set the 'activate action' to 'bring', 'switch' or 'none' there
<TheSheep> kraut: temper, temper
<kraut> i need to know where to find these settings please.
<kraut> xfce -> settings?
<TheSheep> yes
<kraut> ah, cool
<TheSheep> sorry, this is from memory, I'm not on xfce right now
<kraut> perfect, that's it, thanks!
<kraut> no problem. i also need to translate your tips into krautish ;)
<kraut> it's called "Feineinstellung des Fensterverhaltens"
<kraut> there is your mentoined second tab
<kraut> erm, ok. just another little problem. i need to set setxkbmap to de after every login. is there any global config for this in xfce?
<kraut> i set in xfce -> settings -> keyboard the layout to de but this seems to be ignored
<kora-chan> Hey guys, I'm using 11.10 and was wondering if there is any way to disable the touchpad. I'm only using my trackpoint, and thus the touchpad is more or less annoying if I accidently touvh it.
<k_sze> darn
<k_sze> the upgrader (from 11.04 to 11.10) seems to be stuck after I chose the display manager.
<k_sze> It's been churning my HDD for a few hours already.
<n2diy>  my sound notification no longer works in xchat-gnome, or Thunderbird, but it works with other apps?
<shevek_> If I run xubuntu, do I get a sane, non-crashy environment without unity?
<Sysi> totally
<shevek_> good. I am disgusted beyond words with ubuntu 11.10. I will try switching
<shevek_> I can just apt-get xfce4 or do I have to do some deeper magic?
<Sysi> if you want complete xubuntu you should install xubuntu-desktop
<Sysi> nicer default settings etc
<shevek_> cool. just ran an xfce session and still got unity, so trying the desktop now
<shevek_> I can't express adequately my disgust with this new ubuntu.
<shevek_> And I've been using linux since '92.
<shevek_> I've used fvwm, olvwm, mwm, twm, mlvwm, mwm, cde, etc, all in anger, and unity is basically a huge step backwards from all of them.
<Sysi> xfce originally was like CDE, it probably still has some same mentality
<shevek_> well, if it's basically small, and gets out of my bloody way, I'll love it
<shevek_> unity doesn't let me switch between windows, only apps
<shevek_> which is wrong, cognitively
<shevek_> because it assumes that all of your xterms are "one app"
<shevek_> which implies that one job is being done in all your xterms
<shevek_> which, for any developer, is madly wrong.
<Sysi> I've only tried unity shortly, it seemed messy compared to gnome-shell
<shevek_> I crashed it like 10 times, that's a cardinal sin before you even start on usability.
<Sysi> xfce is old-school but has all the stuff I feel in love with in linux
<shevek_> and once I had to hardboot the machine
<Sysi> s/feel/fell
<shevek_> 1 more min and I'll be in xfce
<shevek_> ohcrap, it reinstalled software-center and oneconf. oh wlel
<Sysi> selecting xfce- or xubuntu-session decides if you get upstream defaults or xubuntu defaults
<Sysi> in first login
<shevek_> so, which do I want?
<Sysi> doesn't matter much if you're gonna customize it, but just for the defaults xubuntu is nicer
<Sysi> gtk2+3 theme and more featured panels layout
<shevek_> ah, nice, clean.
<shevek_> ok, this looks a lot more usable.
<shevek_> ok, two more questions, if you don't mind.
<Sysi> this channel is for questions
<shevek_> How do I add custom keybindings to run commands?  gnome-keybinding-properties has gone away,and xfce isn't honouring the gconf-editor stuff I did
<Sysi> settings -> keyboard -> application shortcuts
<shevek_> I didn't get a settings -> keyboard
<shevek_> only keyboard input methods
<Sysi> "settings editor" or something, top most one
<shevek_> got it
<shevek_> thank you
<shevek_> ah, I think I grok the panels, so I can put the app selector on the bottom panel like before...
<shevek_> so, I set up 24 virtuasl desktops, but when I said 'show in 2 rows', it didnt. :-(
<shevek_> and when I try to open folders, I get .gvfs: transport endpoint not connected (but this isn't really important as I can just use xterm)
<vor0nwe> what folders are those?  .gvfs suggests Gnome Virtual File System to me
<shevek_> .gvfs, iirc, is where gnome automounts things like usb sticks, and userspace filesystems and stuff
<shevek_> it's presumably a leftover from unity/gnome in my homedir
<shevek_> meh, I never use the filebrowser. I'm more worried about not having my virtual desktops in 2 rows
<charlie-tca> You may have Nautilus trying to run the desktop for you
<vor0nwe> , gods!)
<vor0nwe> Would they work if you had less?
<shevek_> ah, solved it
<shevek_> it's because there were 2 workspace switchers, and then you can't set preferences on either because the other overrides it
<shevek_> when I spotted the other workspace switcher in the top panel, and removed it, it's fine now :-)
<shevek_> charlie-tca, Yes, I think that's a nautilus window or something.
<charlie-tca> yeah, it tries to take over, kind of like Internet Explorer in Windows now
<charlie-tca> You have to kill Nautilus, then run xfwm4 --replace
<shevek_> can I tell it not to?
<shevek_> this panel management is really, really nice
<shevek_> charlie-tca, I just logged in, will I have to do that every time?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> as long as Nautilus is installed, as far as I know
<shevek_> no good :-( can I make it so nautilus just doesn't start?
<charlie-tca> Nautilus thinks it should own the desktop. It refuses not to start
<shevek_> so, I think the last thing is, I need to set up all my keyboard shortcuts to match my .olvwmrc from '92 because I'm a very old dog and can't learn new tricks
<shevek_> so, somewhere in the docs there must be a magic list of keyboard shortcut comnmands
<shevek_> like 'goto_workspace_4'
<shevek_> I have the conf editor open, I can see where to type the incantations, but I don't have a list of incantations?
<charlie-tca> settings, window manager, keyboard
<shevek_> I don't have settings -> window manager
<shevek_> I only have the raw settings editor.
<shevek_> Am I missing a config app?
<shevek_> I don't have settings, keyboard either.
<shevek_> Only the 'settings editor' which is kind of like gconf-editor
<charlie-tca> Should be a menu, with settings -> Settings manager
<shevek_> sorry, yes, I'm in settings manager
<shevek_> so now I have a tree.
<shevek_> I can guess the keybinding-fu, but I need to know the magic words for column 3
<charlie-tca> and in settings manager is "window Manager"
<charlie-tca> and in that is a keyboard tab with all the shortcfuts
<Sysi> try Alt F2 and running xfce4-settings-editor
<shevek_> oh
<shevek_> I was confusing settings editor with settings manager
<shevek_> aha, I'm i nbusiness.
<shevek_> You have yourselves a new advocate. This is really nice.
<shevek_> so, if I bind ctrl-f1 to something
<shevek_> and it says "This is already bound to something else"
<shevek_> it asks me to confirm twice
<shevek_> BUT
<shevek_> if I hold down control for long enough that it shows CTRL_L before binding ctrl-f1
<shevek_> then it only asks me to confirm the rebind once
<shevek_> weird, minor, but fun bug
<urthmover> if I must use a network manager gui  which one has a simple panel applet?  is network-manager my best option?
<shevek_> could be wrong, could just be that some of them randomly had two other bindings, not one, because it didn't trigger with f11 and f12.
<Sysi> urthmover: nm-applet is what xubuntu uses
<urthmover> ah ok Sysi  thanks
<urthmover> Sysi: what package is nm-applet in?
<urthmover> nvrmnd Sysi it's a part of network-manager-gnome now it seems
<projekt26> has anyone had problems with the whole system hanging when moving files to a truecrypt file container in ubuntu?
<shevek_> in power manager, there's an inactivity sleep mode, but it doesn't have a "disable sleep on inactivity" setting. Is this setting somewhere else?
<shevek_> doh, found it
<shevek_> sorry
<shevek_> yes, this is really, really nice, thank you all
<urthmover> does anyone know how to move the window title bar buttons of chromium to the left?
<TheSheep> urthmover: I don't think it's possible without compiling your own version
<urthmover> bummer ok thanks for responding TheSheep
<urthmover> meh I guess I'll compile my own....arg all the overhead of build-essentials and gcc
<TheSheep> urthmover: that was meant more like "it's hardcoded and doing it is not trivial"
<TheSheep> urthmover: probably even compiling your own would involve first quite some work in finding where it is hardcoded and changing it
<Sysi> or you could use system's window manager borders
<TheSheep> or that
<urthmover> TheSheep: you are right
<urthmover> TheSheep: I find it a bummer that the released version does it but chromium does not
<TheSheep> urthmover: does it?
<TheSheep> it does?
<urthmover> I believe there is a perference for it in the stable released
<TheSheep> that's cool
<urthmover> TheSheep: I guess in compact mode the buttons can't be moved....if you are in regular mode  the buttons follow your window manager's specifications....I could have sworn you could move them to the left in comapct mode...but that might have been on windows
<craigbass1976> using gnome, I can hook up to another box via ssh or sftp via the regular file browser.  How do I do that in xfce?
<Sysi> 11.04 or 11.10, you have "network" in filemanager sidepanel
<Sysi> press Ctrl L and put host like smb://myhost.lan
<Sysi> or use gigolo
<craigbass1976> Sysi, gigolo works.  Do you know how to get right into my /home/me/ on the server, or do you always end up at / in gigolo?
<Sysi> sorry but I haven't really used gigolo, maybe someone else knows
<tjingboem> after an update today i lost the window manager somehow
<Sysi> alt F2  "xfwm4 --replace"
<tjingboem> the borders of the windows are missing
<tjingboem> how can i get them back?
<Sysi> rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions to be sure
<tjingboem> they are back again
<tjingboem> thanks Sysi
<tjingboem> was that something because of the update?
<Sysi> that has happened somewhat randomly since 4.8 was released
<Sysi> I mean others have reported that too, not happened for me
<tjingboem> i see. i will make a note of how to repair it in case it happens agaun
<shevek_> Is there an easy way to change my window title bar colours?
<shevek_> I found something where I have to edit gtk colours in a prefs file, but is there anything more direct?
<shevek_> (or less direct, depending on perspective)
<charlie-tca> most of the themes will be gray, so that is probably the easiest
<knome> shevek_, try bluebird
<shevek_> charlie-tca, I'm trying to achieve bright contrasting colours without being monochrome or ugly.
<shevek_> preferably all windows gray except the highlighted one
<shevek_> but the fashion nowadays seems to be that everything is a dull grey
<shevek_> given my 8 hours cussing at unity, if I'm down to the colour scheme on xfce, it's a win
<shevek_> Theme engine said everything was PNGs so maybe I just have to make some.
<charlie-tca> Thus, my answer that manually editing the files is probably the way to do it.
<xubuntu309> swedish or only english?
<knome> english only here
<knome> !se
<knome> ubottu, !
<Myrtti> !sv
<Myrtti> hum
<knome> !sw
<knome> it's just lagging...
<xubuntu798> hi 2 all
<xubuntu798> every body... silence)
<knome> if you have a support question, just ask
#xubuntu 2011-12-01
<CiPi> How to update to java 1.7.0.1 from repository ?
<xubuntu038> валасымае валасы
<GridCube> !ru | xubuntu038
<Unit193> xubuntu038: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join  #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<asterismo> hi people i need help with something
<asterismo> im using ubuntu 11.10 with XFCE
<asterismo> and i do not have the network icon in thunar to see the network
<asterismo> i have a home network
<holstein> asterismo: samba you mean?
<holstein> i have been using gigolo to connect to ssh shares and other things
<holstein> i forget who suggested it... Unit193 ? maybe?
<holstein> i like it anyways...
<Unit193> Could have been, just remember to install gvfs-backends on new Xubuntu Oneiric install as it isn't in by default
<asterismo> i installed ubuntu oneiric and then installed XFCE desktop
<asterismo> and set XFCE by default
<asterismo> but its wierd, because i have the "network" shortcut in 2 machines but not in another one
<Unit193> That's not going to be the same as Xubuntu >_>
<asterismo> anyway i want to set up my public share in my home network and i cannot acces any public of any ubuntu machine
<asterismo> and i installed samba
<holstein> i share via ssh these days
<holstein> and i use http://www.swish-sftp.org/ when i need to have windows access a linux box like that
<asterismo> Unit193 > gvfs-backends need to restart?
<Unit193> Nope
<asterismo> and what it does?
<asterismo> i need to fix this
<asterismo> i have no network icon in my left side icon shortcut in thunar
<asterismo> and i do have that icon in my laptop
<holstein> i use gigolo
<holstein> asterismo: is that XFCE ?
<Unit193> Allows you to use gigolo more easily
<asterismo> holstein > is a desktop environment
<holstein> asterismo: the machine that is 'working', is that XFCE? xubuntu?
<asterismo> ubuntu + XFCE
<asterismo> and xfdesktop
<asterismo> xfwm4
<asterismo> almost xubuntu
<asterismo> ;)
<holstein> im not sure what you are looking for
<asterismo> in thunar
<asterismo> the file manager
<holstein> but, if you want to browse, and connect to a samba share, id try gigolo
<asterismo> there is network icon
<asterismo> just like nautilus
<holstein> ok
<asterismo> but there is missing in one of my machines
<holstein> mabye tis a plugin or something you didnt pull in
<Unit193> Are you looking for xfce4-places-plugin ?
<holstein> that sounds like it ^^
<Unit193> (Ubuntu + Xfce != Xubuntu)
<n2diy> Do Ubuntu FIrefox version numbers correspond with Firefox's version numbers? I'm running version 3.6.24 here on Xubuntu 10.10, and a webmaster is telling me the latest version is 8.x
<holstein> its not that far off though n2diy
<holstein> they've been moving fast
<Unit193> Ubuntu Firefox is the same as normal Firefox versions
<holstein> you can try https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<asterismo> Unit193 > do you use xfce?
<Unit193> Xubuntu uses Xfce, so yes I do
<holstein> asterismo: did you try that plugin?
<holstein> the places plugin?
<asterismo> i installed but maybe i need to restart
<asterismo> Unit193 > go to XFCE menu > Settings > Desktop
<asterismo> icons tab
<asterismo> i have no network icon there, only file system, and stuff
<asterismo> maybe the plugin i need to re login
<holstein> its in thunar
<holstein> the 'network' icon
<n2diy> Ok, maybe I'm running 10.04 here, but it is Firefox 3.6.24. I'm playing with an interactive Python tutorial at www.learnpython.org, and it isn't working for me here, with Firefox or Xonquer. The webmaster is suggesting I upgrade to Firefox 8.x. Seems to me, he should be supporting as many browsers as possible?
<asterismo> yes
<holstein> n2diy: you can add that PPA i linked
<asterismo> in thunar and in the desktop as well
<asterismo> so
<holstein> n2diy: you can read there.. 'its aimed at lucid....'
<asterismo> i cannot acces to network folders
<holstein> asterismo: im not sure what you have or dont have, but gigolo is quite nice
<n2diy> holstein, I'll take a look, thanks.
<asterismo> holstein > in thunar file manager > "Go" menu
<asterismo> and there should be "network" in there
<holstein> asterismo: sure.. but i have it ;)
<asterismo> you have thunar?
<holstein> yes
<w30> What's that cabbage the Chinese bury in the ground for about a week?
<asterismo> so i have to reinstall thunar?
<holstein> i have thunar, running in xubuntu, in XFCE
<asterismo> bump
<holstein> asterismo: i have no idea
<holstein> i think theres a plugin you dont have
<holstein> i thought the 'places' one sounded promising
<asterismo> but which one
<asterismo> there are few thunar-options in apt-get
<holstein> apt-cache search thunar turns up a few
<holstein> see if you have those installed
<asterismo> installing everything
<asterismo> ;)
<holstein> sure, as long as you dont blame me ;)
<asterismo> i'm a gnome refugee
<holstein> yeah, me too
<asterismo> won't complain
<asterismo> xfce its been good so far
<holstein> and since i found gigolo, i havent bothered with anything else
<asterismo> but there are this minor details
<asterismo> how do i set up a public folder in it?
<holstein> asterismo: i use ssh
<Unit193> I'd recommend you install Xubuntu as it will be easier for you to use, and easier for others to help you
<asterismo> i have my home wireless network and laptop, desktop
<holstein> i dont do samba anymore
<holstein> you set up samba shares just like before though
<n2diy> holstein, is upgrading Firefox with Launchpad going to confuse my package/upgrade manager?
<Unit193> Not at all, just remember to reload the package list
<n2diy> ok
<dirtycookie> hi, i installed gedit onto my xubuntu OS and wanted to know how to change the font of my embedded terminal. Here is a pix of what I mean. http://picpaste.com/-0DE32bmV.png
<dirtycookie> hi, i installed gedit onto my xubuntu OS and wanted to know how to change the font of my embedded terminal. Here is a pix of what I mean. http://picpaste.com/-0DE32bmV.png
<Sysi> repeating doesn't help
<Sysi> gedit is defalult in ubuntu. not xubuntu, you probably have better luck in #ubuntu
<dirtycookie> Sysi: true, i thought that it could be some settin in the os itself
<dirtycookie> that is y
<dirtycookie> and i couldnt know if someone is actually there since there is low activity
<Sysi> then you should just be patient
<dirtycookie> i will
<vancevep> hello? i've never used IRC, so excuse my noobness
<vancevep> i have a question about the sound settings
<dirtycookie> vancevep: lets hear your question
<vancevep> for some reason, i have to crank the volume on both my desktop and laptop just to hear videos very well
<vancevep> I've checked the volume control within the video and they are turned up
<vancevep> with Ubuntu, I didn't need to turn the volume up so high, but Xubuntu is a whole different story
<Ascavasaion> Morning.  Can someone recommend me a lightweight music programme like Rhythmbox for my old AMD Duron machine?
<incorrect> does anyone know how to get the config options back in vinagre?
<bigbrovar> anyone able to get bluetooth headset work with xubuntu 11.10
<bigbrovar> my issue with blueman on xubuntu 11.10 concerning connecting to headset is related to this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/blueman/+bug/892318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 892318 in Blueman "cannot turn on PulseAudio module in Blueman" [Undecided,New]
<ablomen> bigbrovar, not sure it helps but did you try checking "Advanced audio receiver" in the local services window?
<ablomen> (click on the blueman icon in your system tray, then click local services)
<ablomen> ehm right click on the blueman icon that is
<ablomen> oh and in plugins there seems to be  a pulseaudio plugin, if you havnt tried that it might be worth checking out
<RoadsterGT> locate blacklist
<RoadsterGT> ehm
<RoadsterGT> how can i deactivate and blacklist the OSS module?
<xubuntu813> hello there
<xubuntu813> I just want to know couple of things
<bigbrovar> ablomen, I did try that, when I try to enable the pulseaudio plugin I get this http://pastebin.com/QVJLAtUP
<bigbrovar> seems to be   a blueman bug
<ablomen> lol i see the problem
<ablomen> or a problem anyway
<bigbrovar> yeah a bug has been filed on the issue
<ablomen> the plugin just checks if the third number (15 in 0.9.15) is bigger or equal to 15, but it is now version 1.0.0..
<ablomen> so its just bad coding
<ablomen> if your up for it, you could try commenting a few lines of code, but ofc this is at your own risk etc
<bigbrovar> ablomen, yeah I think so, too. would let u know how it goes thanks
<kraut> if i want to defince a shortcut for XF86AudioPrev, which command do i need for it?
<babble> kraut: I dunno if there's an easy way to do it systemwide in Xubuntu, but I enabled editable accelerators and assigned next and prev. track in banshee if that works
<kraut> hmm, ok
<kraut> from my understanding i just need to define the global xfce commands for such things but can't find any list for that
<babble> (it does require switching to your media player, of course, so that may not be ideal)
<babble> I don't know for sure that there is a list for it as a system event a la gnome
<kraut> my understanding comes from gnome, maybe xfce differs in that point
<babble> yeah, I went hunting for a global media-key event sort of like the gnome keyboard shortcuts control when I switched, too :)
<babble> I don't think it's in Xfce, but don't quote me
<kraut> no prob
<kraut> i do this know with the rhythmbox tools
<kraut> since gnome3 i don't care about gnome anymore
<babble> I keep trying to get into either Unity or Gnome 3
<babble> I lived in Unity for 11.04, but I'm happy I switched to Xubuntu for 11.10
<kraut> i hated unity from the beginning ;)
<babble> hehe.
<babble> Apple's doing some of the same stuff to my OS X, too, sigh.
<Sysi> media keys usually work if you set gnome-services to be launched at startup
<babble> oooh, I hadn't thought about that :)
<babble> how much of gnome do I need to install along with?
<Sysi> I think most of it is there already
<babble> hm, lemme go play. (cool beans!) :)
<kora-chan> Hey guys, I'm using xubuntu 11.10 and was wondering if theres any way to completely turn off the touchpad, since I have a trackpoint, that I mainly use.
<kraut> hrrrrm, how is this volume applet called, if i want to start it by hand?
<Sysi> kora-chan: synclient TouchpadOff=1
<kora-chan> Sysi: thanks, worked perfectly
<Sysi> you can put that to settings -> sessions and startup -> autostart
<Sysi> 0 instead of 1 enables touchpad, you could set hotkeys for that too
<Sysi> (theme might be toggle too)
<puff> I use my laptop by itself at home and at work I plug it into a large monitor.  Every day I have to bring up Applications/Settings/Settings Manager/Display and click "use this monitor" to get video out to start working.  Is there a shortcut key combo, or a way to make a shortcut icon, to do this?
<kora-chan> Sysi: hm true, i could map it to my fn keys, where it belongs anyway, but i think i'll just add it to the startup since this touchpad is too small to use anyway ;)
<puff> When I restart firefox (xubuntu 11.10 oneiric) it comes up with all of the firefox windows in background in the same virtual desktop.  I then spend a while alt-tabbing to them and rearranging them across my virtual desktops.   Every time I drag one, I go back to that window and I'm looking at the wallpaper.  I have to alt-tab to make the next firefox window visible so I can drag it around. Is there a way to bring them all to foreground
<puff> at once?
<Sysi> puff: you could maybe get them to open straight to right desktop with devilspie
<Sysi> puff: you can export script with arandr and put that to hotkey or panel launcher
<Sysi> latter for display
<puff> arandr?
 * puff googles.
<puff> Sysi: thanks.
<Sysi> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4-1 (oneiric), package size 48 kB, installed size 376 kB
<Lantizia> Lo, does anyone know a menu editor other than Alacarte that won't depend on 225mb of extra gnome stuff?
<Sysi> apt-get install --no-install-recommends alacarte
<Lantizia> Sysi, course :P thanks - damn that much depends on it!
<Lantizia> or rather is recommended by it
<Lantizia> rather impressed by the way with xubuntu 11.10 - last time I tried xubuntu i think it was 6.06
<Lantizia> must have loads of unity/gnome3 haters coming your way :P
 * puff raises his hand.
<puff> Recent convert... not so much hating but when I jumped from 10.4 to 11.10 and saw the dramatic drop in performance, well...
<Lantizia> been using lxde for a while - but it's very incomplete in parts... however at least pcmanfm has tabs, thunar doesn't by looks of it
<Sysi> I hate tabs on filemanager
<Lantizia> Sysi, right but it wouldn't get in your way if it had the feature - you just wouldn't open a tab
<Sysi> it would because I couldn't open folders to new windiows sith middleclick
<Lantizia> Sysi, so you'd expect the middle click would become new tab - a default option that could be changed back
<urthmover> what is the default pdf reader recommended for xfce?
<urthmover> evince is heavy I fear
<urthmover> llpp?
<Lantizia> urthmover, i'm on xubuntu 11.10 and it comes with evince
<urthmover> ok Lantizia
<urthmover> I'm gonna try epdfview
<urthmover> 4MB vs 40MB
<urthmover> we'll see if it looks alright
<urthmover> awesome epdfview is perfect
<urthmover> thanks for speaking up Lantizia
<The_Loko> Hi all, I need help with sharing folders with samba. I have shared a folder in my network, but when i try to open it from other computer, it need a password and user, Where can I disable it??
<ergj-> does anyone know a wireless usd adapter that would work out of the box with wpa personal also being able to work?
<CiPi> Yes.
<CiPi> Is TP-LINK TL-WN422G
<CiPi> By Atheros.
<ergj-> k
<ergj-> thank you
<CiPi> Is not expensive also...
<CiPi> U r welcome.
<ergj-> i just cant ffind one that will work with wpa under linux
<ergj-> ive been having hell with it
<ergj-> thank you thank you
<CiPi> You may have problem with the Network manager...
<CiPi> That may also be an issue...
<ergj-> im sure i dont lol
<CiPi> Than your router may have ASCII instead of HEX password in WPA.
<ergj-> its aeu
<ergj-> wpa 2 personal
<ergj-> aes i mean
<ergj-> typo
<The_Loko> I have solved my network prolemas, other question is how can I run a .jar file if it doesn't have the option of make it executable? D:
<CiPi> java -jar filename.jar
<CiPi> Try that...
<The_Loko> it works :D, thanks
<CiPi> U r welcome 2.
<CiPi> :)
<The_Loko> i have to run it with this always?
<CiPi> You can link to it...
<CiPi> ln -s <file your want to link> <file you want to link to>
<The_Loko> or a "shortcut" in menu with that
<CiPi> A launcher.
<CiPi> Leftclink on desktop - Create launcher...
<CiPi> command java -jar
<CiPi> working directory /dir/yourfile.jar
<The_Loko> ok
<CiPi> Is an official from Xubuntu arround here?
<Sysi> CiPi: how "official" and for what matter?
<Sysi> Lantizia: I think I can't configure it on nautilus or dolphin, I think pcmanfm still uss HAL
<Houly> Hello
<AlexLove> hi 2 all
<AlexLove> heed help(
<AlexLove> mkisofs -D -r -V «$IMAGE_NAME» -cache-inodes -J -l -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -o ../myubuntu-10.04.iso             <-I correctly entered? or bug
<incorrect> where have all the options that  vinagre used to have gone?
<incorrect> i know the ubuntu team thing removing all the features is a good idea, but it is really irritating when you can't set the remote desktop resolution
<holstein> could have been upstream
<holstein> im not missing anything...
<incorrect> weird
<holstein> vinagre --geometry ??
<incorrect> you used to be able to set it in the ui, not from the cli
<holstein> i dont recall that
<holstein> but, i ran the LTS til this cycle mostly, so i could have missed something in 10.10 or 11.04
<incorrect> it was 11.10 that vinagre changed from a v2 to a v3
<Benkinooby> what's the difference between xubuntu and xfce login?
<TheSheep> Benkinooby: the layout of panels at the first login
<TheSheep> Benkinooby: xfce one will use the xfce defaults, xubuntu will use defaults that are more similar to ubuntu
<Benkinooby> would there be a differnec in result when isntalling xubuntu or using ubuntu minimal and the istlal xubuntu-desktop?
<well_laid_lawn> Benkinooby: probably not much difference
<Benkinooby> contains xubuntu the ubuntu sftware center too?
<Benkinooby> and this ubuntu one stuff?
<baizon> Benkinooby: yes
<Benkinooby> baizon, so if i don't want it i'd have to go for ubuntu minimal and then isntall xubunut-desktop?
<well_laid_lawn> Benkinooby: maybe install xfce not the xubuntu-desktop meta package
<Benkinooby> well_laid_lawn, the packages list says it xubuntu-desktop relies on software center
<well_laid_lawn> Benkinooby: you want the software center?
<Benkinooby> well_laid_lawn, no
<well_laid_lawn> Benkinooby: then you'll need to use something other then xubuntu-desktop
<well_laid_lawn> like install xfce + apps you want
<Benkinooby> well_laid_lawn, yep... that's what i'll do
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<Benkinooby> well_laid_lawn, but i will start from the ubuntu minimal cd
<well_laid_lawn> Benkinooby: I do that
<Benkinooby> :)
<well_laid_lawn> it's a good learning experience
<Benkinooby> on this system i use ubuntu minimal and fluxbox
<Benkinooby> but i hope that xfce will bring most auto-things (liek auto mount, power management,...) so that i don'T have to add them manually like i had to with fluxbox
<well_laid_lawn> it should set things up right as it is a desktop environment
<well_laid_lawn> fluxbox is just a window manager
<Benkinooby> well_laid_lawn, yep... hm, no "make startup disk" doesn'T like minimal iso :(
<well_laid_lawn> Benkinooby: what doesn't like it?
<Benkinooby> well_laid_lawn, i con't choose it as iso in the disk creator
<well_laid_lawn> Benkinooby: checked the iso?
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Benkinooby> md5 is ok
<Benkinooby> well_laid_lawn, if i want to add it to the isos it won't go
<xubuntu551> Hi I have a question
<well_laid_lawn> Benkinooby: maybe the iso isn't ok - check it first
<well_laid_lawn> !hi | xubuntu551
<ubottu> xubuntu551: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu551> I am currently installing xubuntu as we speak but I am curious, I am installing on a different system then the one I want to run it on because the dvd drive wasnt working on the computer this is meant for
<xubuntu551> is it like windows where you can't swap it around between computers??
<nikolam> bah, how to disable this awfull nautilus, grabbing desktop from xfdesktop in LTS ?
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu551: you can swap the hdd's ok
<well_laid_lawn> nikolam: use  nautilus --no-desktop
<nikolam> I guess I would need to make script doing that instead of /usr/bin/nautilus ?
<nikolam> since i do not even start it, it is there by himself started
<well_laid_lawn> probably is in a saved session
<well_laid_lawn> use   exo-preferred-applications   to set up nautilus --no-desktop
<nikolam> I see it in "session and startup" in xfce settings
<well_laid_lawn> remove it from there then
<nikolam> I wish I could. It seems non-editable
<nikolam> but pstree is saying xfce4-session is starting it. So yes, seems I need to configure some xfce file or logout without remembering session...
<well_laid_lawn> nikolam: I think you'll have to remove it from sessions and startup
<well_laid_lawn> try the settings editor
 * nikolam would like to understand what in its startup invokes nautilus in first place.
<well_laid_lawn> at a guess it could be the ubuntu login manager
<Benkinooby> hi, is there a way to see the full window content instead of the windows borders only when alt-tabbing. i'd need it to differentiate differente windows of the same program
<Sysi> Benkinooby: with default window manager, no
<Benkinooby> :(
<nikolam> I also have multiple (say 7 xfdesktop processes running, too :)
<nikolam> I can kill them one by one with kill -9 pid but it seems they accumulate somehow. Maybe because I used to get xfce desktop instead of gnome, by kill xfdesktop to restart it.
<nikolam> I fixed nautilus starting, by turning ON "Display chooser on login" under General>Session Chooser in Session and startup Xfce settings.
<nikolam> And I made/named new session and now nautilus is gone :D
<osteocephalic> Question:  Is it possible to upgrade from a broken 9.04 to 11.10 using the 11.10 cd?
<nikolam> After that I turned it off, saved session on logout and on next loging, in, .. it behaves :)
<osteocephalic> hmm.
<seanmc98> hello, Does compiz work on the xde interface?
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<well_laid_lawn> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<seanmc98> hmmmm, its not working for e :-/
<seanmc98> me*
<seanmc98> hello, i have compiz installed on xubuntu and i cant get the desktop cube to work, any ideas?
<TheSheep> !compiz | seanmc98
<ubottu> seanmc98: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<seanmc98> everything else works but the desktop cube though
<seanmc98> just didnt know if there was someone in here willing to help
<TheSheep> we generally don't know much about compiz, try at #compiz
<seanmc98> ok thanks TheSheep
<echoJONES> was just wondering: are there supposed to be up/down arrows for the scroll bars in 11.10?  i don't seem to have any
<seanmc98> hey i have a issue with my workspaces. it says i have 4 but when i try to move to them it is really only 2. any ideas?
<echoJONES> are you using ctl+alt left/right?
<TheSheep> he's using compiz, not xubuntu
<seanmc98> no compiz is disabled
<seanmc98> for now
<echoJONES> do you have 2 rows of workspaces?
<echoJONES> you may need to use ct+alt+up/down
<echoJONES> to reach the other rows
<seanmc98> i have four boxes up top but only allows me to use 2 of them, if i put the window at the botom left or right that fills up the boxes on the workspace switcher
<seanmc98> nevermond
<seanmc98> looks like it was a compiz issue, odd though why compiz will only allow mw 2 workspaces
<dvance> afternoon ladies and gentlemen
<GridCube> :)
<dvance> I was curious if anyone knew how or if it is even possible to configure lightdm to prompt for the username to be typed in
<dvance> as opposed to listing them and having you click on them
<dvance> found it
<dvance> greeter-hide-users=true
<Paimun> dvance do I need to restart lightdm to apply that change?
<dvance> I tested it via a full boot
<dvance> but I would imagein so
<Paimun> alright
<Paimun> xubuntu is acting funny for me lately, every time I reboot it just sits at the xubuntu screen and I have to TTY and start lightdm manually
<dvance> update-rc.d lightdm defaults perhaps?
#xubuntu 2011-12-02
<Paimun> seems to have worked; "Adding system startup for /etc/init.d/lightdm ..."
<Paimun> However I also got "update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/lightdm missing LSB information" before that
<Paimun> not sure if I should worry about that or not
<dvance> is the startup script not LSB compliant I wonder?
<dvance> not sure what to make of that one
<Paimun> well, thanks for the greeter-hide-users tip, dvance, because that worked fine
<Paimun> but lightdm still didn't start up
<Paimun> in fact I alt+tabbed and looked at the boot log and it says "stopping lightdm" and "stopping gdm"
<TVasEyes> :w
<w30>  /part
<Paimun>  fixed my lightdm issue!
<xubuntu062> anyone know why the xubuntu installer would hang every time for like 15 mins at laptop-detect ?
<oobie> i am having issued with xubuntu reading my fuji finepix camera
<oobie> i tried installing f-spot and changed things in setting manager, now when i plug it it tells me it has seen a device but won't let me see pics
<oobie> it does show up when i do lsusb
<oobie> any ideas? please?
<oobiloz> hellow?
<Sysi> I have no experience with cameras, but you can't import photos with f-spot?
<Sysi> I'm not sure if you should be able to..
<oobiloz> i can't
<oobiloz> i tried it...
<oobiloz> i tried it with gthumb too... no go
<oobiloz> it's all grey
<Sysi> you could try gthumb
<oobiloz> i go as far as the menu but... it's greya nd i can't select anything
<Sysi> I heard they removed camera importing support from some app.. I think it was digikam
<oobiloz> waaah
<Sysi> well compiled without support for that
<oobiloz> know of a way around it?
<Sysi> first I'd try different app. like gthumb
<oobiloz> i've tried gthumb
<oobiloz> it's also greyed out there too
<oobiloz> camera detected:  a photo camera was detected
<oobiloz> but nothinga fter that
<Sysi> wait for some time, if nobody pops up you can try #ubuntu
<oobiloz> i am there
<oobiloz> lol
<oobiloz> thank sysi
<oobiloz> at least for listnin and being nice
<webbimato> Hi! Anyone installed bindfs to xubuntu for controlling local folder/file sharing?
<visitor1> hi, i have troubles with my xfce desktop, i lost xfce4-panel, i have got it back but the applicaction button on top left is gone
<visitor1> anybody got a clue how to get it back
<visitor1> ?
<TheSheep> visitor1: right-click on the panel, select panel->add
<TheSheep> visitor1: find the button on the list and drag it to where you want it
<visitor1> sorry i probably didnt express me correctly, i need the xfce menu, but it worked the way you tole me, thanks a lot, hope just it is also there after the next reboot lol
<visitor1> told
<xubuntu258> my mouse cursor keeps moving when i try to type, any suggestions how t fix it?
<baizon> new mouse?
<baizon> or different usb port
<MikeChelen> after changing mouse size with gcursor, the cursor is still small on some windows
<oobiloz> join #rendai
<oobiloz> er
<xubuntu187> hola
<xubuntu187> a todos
<urthmover> what is the smartest way to install flash these days? (I'm running minimal 11.10 amd64 and xfce4 (just the packages I need)
<urthmover> I'm doing the flashplugin-nonfree from apt for now
<baizon> urthmover: no that way sucks
<baizon> i installd it
<baizon> you have to install i386 libs
<urthmover> ah ok baizon I'll give that a shot
<baizon> no no
<baizon> wait
<baizon> you just have to install that package...
<baizon> urthmover: apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<baizon> that will do it :)
<urthmover> ok thanks
<baizon> np
<urthmover> sadly after having installed flash  youtube is still complaining about me not having the latest version of flash
<baizon> ?
<baizon> you installd the adobe-flashplugin package?
<knome> urthmover, did you restart firefox?
<urthmover> I'm on chrome
<urthmover> and yes I started a new instance once the packages were done installing
<urthmover> do you think it is an issue with running chrome?
<urthmover> I'd hate to install firefox just to test it
<urthmover> knome baizon do either of you have working flash on youtube today?  if so what browser are you using?
<baizon> im using firefox
<knome> ff too
<knome> gonna hit the shower now ->
<baizon> hf :)
<bozso> hi
<bozso> am i on the right chanel, if I need help? :D
<baizon> yes
<bozso> I'm new to linux
<bozso> and I cant get wifi to work
<bozso> I have xubuntu installed on an IBM T20 (900Mhz, 512ram)
<bozso> with an external wifi card
<bozso> (digitus wireless lan cardbus)
<bozso> I installed the driver with windows driver intaller
<bozso> and I see me home wireless network
<bozso> but the password wont work
<bozso> it asks again and again for the password, and I entered it correctly
<bozso> any ideas?
<baizon> what security? WEP, WPA2, WPA, none?
<bozso> wpa2
<baizon> does your wifi card support wpa2?
<bozso> yes
<bozso> it worked under windows
<holstein> i remember trying a few different windows drivers, and finally getting one that worked with a strange card i had
<bozso> and yes, it's on the box (wpa, wpa2 support)
<holstein> you can try (temporarily) disabling the security just to see that its working
<bozso> the driver I installed is the from the cd that came with the card originally
<holstein> bozso: right, thats the one i used first as well
<bozso> hmm I'll try disableing the password then
<bozso> but i think the card is working
<bozso> can it be, that the password is somehow changed before getting to the routher?
<holstein> i am allergic to speculation, so this bit of troubleshooting will give you some useful information
<holstein> bozso: i dont think so... theres the wpa supplicant though.. i havent had to worry with it for a long time
<bozso> holstein: what is the wpa supplicant?
<holstein> bozso: its just that... its for wpa, which is what you are going to find out if you are having issues with exclusively
<holstein> if it were me.. i would try disabling the security... i would try connecting... i would try with WEP as well... then i would try (if its easy) to connect with a few live CD's and that driver
<bozso> well I tried disableing security
<bozso> with no security it does not connect, and with wep it does the same, asks for the password over and over again
<holstein> yeah, i should have said *if* it works without security, move on the WEP
<holstein> anyways.. if you want to tech this out with security disabled, i feel like that will save you some time
<bozso> thank you :)
<bozso> Iam going to search for some alternative drivers then
<holstein> bozso: what about a native linux one? no dice?
<france1159> Hi everyone
<Paimun> hello
<france1159> i installed Xubuntu and i currently installed Empathy but i don't understand why the graphical theme isn't apply on it.
<france1159> actually visually i get ... uhm.. the same visual when i run a gtk application in root user.
<CiPi> Use Pidgin. :)
<Paimun> That doesn't solve his problem, CiPi.
<CiPi> Atleast is better than Emathy.
<Paimun> I agree, and I use Pidgin myself, but he did ask for help with Empathy.
<Paimun> Although I'm just waiting for Digsby to get a port to Linux, but I think that will happen when HL2 Ep 3 comes out.,...
<CiPi> :)
<Paimun> france1159, what do you mean by the graphical theme, anyways?
<france1159> i use pidgin for the moment and i don't want know what is the best. I just would like to know why after installing a Gtk+ software the gtk+ theme of Xfce does not work.
<france1159> How do i take a screenshot with Xfce (i'm going to show you that) ?
<Paimun> just hit alt+print screen on the empathy window
<france1159> Thanks Paimun.
<france1159> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/36/cran02122011191322.png/
<Paimun> ah
<Paimun> do you mean how it looks like an old gtk 2 program?
<france1159> Yes
<Paimun> yeah xfce is not really good with gtk themes I have found out, unless you are usinbg greybird your milage will vary with how things look
<Paimun> synaptic looks like trash to me but other programs like Deluge look fine
<france1159> so, there is no soluce to resolve that ?
<Paimun> I'm not sure
<Paimun> I'm rather inexperienced with xubuntu myself so perhaps someone else will have a better answer than I do. And there's always google.
<Sysi> france1159: you ened to use theme with gtk3 support or copy gtk3 part from theme that has it
<Sysi> s/ened/need
<france1159> Sysi, because empathy uses Gtk3 lib ?
<Sysi> yes
<incorrect> is there a smarter clock that will give me a calendar? the top bar clock is some what featureless
<Sysi> datetime-plugin is like that
<incorrect> is that a separate thing to install, don't see a datetime plugin
<Unit193> xfce4-datetime-plugin
<Sysi> you may need to install it
<incorrect> oh found it
<Unit193> Then you'd have to add it to the panel
<incorrect> duh i am stupid sometimes
<Sysi> I just realized I really like that plugin
<incorrect> me too
<incorrect> nearly got all the functionality i liked in gnome2 back
<Sysi> I wish I coudl've get all xfce functionality to gnome2
<Paimun> xfce is pretty close to gnome 2 for me after installing a few things like indicator-multiload and the old disk utility and system monitor
<incorrect> that i needed
<Paimun> I didn't know about the datetime plugin though, thanks
<knome> btw guys, #xubuntu-devel is a good place to discuss gnome-xfce things
<darkblue_b> hi - I just installled an xubuntu system, and am having problems enabling ssh
<knome> what in ssh
<darkblue_b> its a pre-configured setup, called the OSGeo Live-DVD.. and the keygen has not been done "for security reasons"
<darkblue_b> http://wiki.osgeo.org/wiki/Live_GIS_Disc_FAQ
<knome> umm, if it's not xubuntu, we can't help
<darkblue_b> it is xubuntu, really
<darkblue_b> you do not want to think about it?
<darkblue_b> maybe someone else
<knome> yeah, but as they've clearly changed stuff, you should primarily ask them
<darkblue_b> :-(
<knome> well, that's the channel rule, only xubuntu support
<knome> that page seems to give you instructions in enabling it
<darkblue_b> I did that
<Sysi> darkblue_b: all we know is it works on xubuntu, how they broke it is clearly not xubuntu issue
<darkblue_b> they didnt break it, its widely used and popular
<darkblue_b> if you are not allowed to talk about it, I dont know what to say about that
<Sysi> if they didn't break ssh, why doesn't it work like on xubuntu? :)
<darkblue_b> I will confess to you, that I am one of the primary devs on the disk, but I am not familiar with ssh details
<darkblue_b> the main guy in charge of that is in New Zealand, and does not use IRC
<knome> ask him via email or something
<knome> we can't really support everything *made out of xubuntu*
<darkblue_b> you cant talk about it at all, because it is not stock x-ubuntu.. is that the situation ?
<darkblue_b> urgh
<Unit193> If it's not in the repos, it's not exactly "supported"
<darkblue_b> I understand its not supported, I didnt expect that it would be forbidden to discuss at all
<Sysi> well, this is support channel
<darkblue_b> y
<darkblue_b> ok
<knome> darkblue_b, it is not forbidden to discuss at all, but the situation clearly is that X (that is based on xubuntu) has broken SSH, and that's why you should refer to X, not xubuntu
<darkblue_b> .. its not broken
<knome> darkblue_b, it's not broken but it doesn't work?
<knome> hummm... let me think
<darkblue_b> its not fully initialized, because it is a live-dvd for wide distribution
<darkblue_b> is the ssh public keys were generated, it would be a security issue
<knome> that's the design decision made by osgeo
<darkblue_b> so , they leave the ssh keys not-yet-generated, as indicated in the FAQ
<darkblue_b> yes
<knome> so, they should also provide instructions on how to make them work again
<darkblue_b> I am on the dev team.. I am not an ssh expert.. it is all volunteers
<darkblue_b> so, thats the situation
<knome> i can confess you something too
<knome> i am the xubuntu project lead
<darkblue_b> ah
<knome> and we're all volunteers too
<darkblue_b> :-)
<knome> even if we were paid, why should we fix things that are broken in distributions *based* on xubuntu?
<darkblue_b> its good to meet you knome even in this unpleasant moment.. i think that the OSGeo Live-DVD is a fine promotion of the XUbuntu project
<knome> if we take something from the osgeo disc, modify it, and it breaks for our users, can we send them to you?
<knome> because the thing was originally from your distribution
<Sysi> darkblue_b: why don't you remove that crippled ssh and use ubuntu/debian packaged one so that aptitude creates those keys when you install it and need them
<darkblue_b> Sysi: ah - that sounds good
<Sysi> (aptitude just runs scripts but anyway, that's how it's done on ubuntu systems)
<knome> darkblue_b, the best suggestion i can make is ask the guy who did that decision to set up good enough instructions on how to enable the ssh keys
<knome> darkblue_b, or create a script for that, or something
<darkblue_b> yes - thats reasonable
<darkblue_b> I think he probably thinks he has done that, but today, I am having some trouble on a new install
<darkblue_b> we worked for two years on this, and released our "5" version in Sept, to a large audience of develoeprs
<darkblue_b> it has been very well received - I think its very solid, otherwise we would have heard about it
<Sysi> do you have page somewhere describing purpoce of that os/disk?
<darkblue_b> alas, I personally am stuck on this today
<darkblue_b> I am removing the package and reinstalling, as per Sysi
<crazymutex> I have this box. It had 2 hard drives on same IDE bus, I installed 11.10 on slave (mistake I suppose). Now I removed the master drive and it doesn't boot anymore (no grub dialogue). How to fix it?
<darkblue_b> Sysi absolutely, changing hats, it is great to be able to show this to you and knome
<Sysi> crazymutex: set your bios to boot from slave
<Sysi> crazymutex: if grub was installed to wrong disk, you need to reinstall it from livecd
<Sysi> !grub2
<crazymutex> Sysi, I set the drive as master and same result
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<crazymutex> Sysi, yes, that. How to proceed?
<knome> darkblue_b, i was wondering if you had a quick overview for the project too
<darkblue_b> Sysi knome  http://wiki.osgeo.org/wiki/Live_GIS_Disc
<crazymutex> I tried that already, running grub-install from livecd, it gave same error
<knome> darkblue_b, would be nice if you could mention you're using xubuntu as the base, if that's the situation :)
<darkblue_b> I am happy to carry that back to the project - I agree knome
<knome> thanks
<knome> darkblue_b, that's appreciated
<samy-zulo> hola buenas!!
<samy-zulo> q tal
<samy-zulo> alguien me podria exar una manita?
<knome> !es | samy-zulo
<ubottu> samy-zulo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter. Si nadie responde allí puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<samy-zulo> thanks!!
 * knome will leave now to watch a movie
<knome> have a nice night everybody
<knome> darkblue_b, btw, if you want to talk about development later on, feel free to join #xubuntu-devel too
<crazymutex> Sysi, thanks I should be able to reinstall grub with the info from this page; Though, will other problems arise since /dev/sdb will now be /dev/sda ? Should I edit /etc/fstab maybe?
<Sysi> no
<projekt26> boo!
<leo_> good night everyone; I've got a little probleme with my xubuntu 11.10 all my videos are blue, i did a reset hardware defaults with x server settings it works but if i close the x server settings and vlc or other video soft the probleme is the same :(
<leo_> oups sorry
<leo_> hello
<leo_> I've got a little probleme with nvidia settings
<leo_> all my videos are blue
<leo_> i did a x server settings hardreset it solves temporally the probleme :(
<leo_> i shoot the drivers but the probleme is the same
<leo_> all forus talk about gstreamer... but it's a gnome app :)
<leo_> and i don't want to go again with gnome :)
<leo_> thxs for your help !
#xubuntu 2011-12-03
<insin> Hi, I recently installed 11.10 - my first real go at linux. I just logged out for the first time and when I log in, it flashes up the usual "Starting... Checking battery state" stuff then dumps me back to the login screen. The last thing I was doing before logging out was playing with setting PS1 in my profile by loading another script. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<insin> I'm unable to login as root (was never prompted to set up a password for it - d'oh) and it seems like the guest account isn't allowed to use sudo
<ToZ> https://github.com/andrzej-r/xfce4-panel/wiki/quit
<stahlfaust> hi, just installed xubuntu, but cant use 1024x800 resolution... i have a sis mirage3 card, and i googled it but it only seems to be a way on unity... HELP!!
<bazhang> unity on xubuntu ?
<Mp5shooter> I don't think so bazhang
<bazhang> Mp5shooter, exactly. stahlfast was asking about that though
<shevek_> I just had to add the --laf option to netbeans to get gtk look and feel. It doesn't honour swing.properties, or use gtk by default.
<shevek_> Is there any way to make it by default?
<Sysi> shevek_: you could cp /usr/share/applications/netbeans.desktop ~/.local/share/applications/ and mousepad ~/.local/share/applications/netbeans.desktop
<Sysi> edit exec-line to be what you need
<Sysi> chech that file and folder names are correct and exist
<shevek_> Sysi, I'm more concerned that a java app didn't honour swing.propreties. I know I can do it for any individual app.
<shevek_> let me try some other apps, maybe nb is special
<shevek_> Also, if you're familiar with thunderbird, is it treating my "sent-mail" folder magically, since it doesn't appear in the folder tree?
<shevek_> google has at least one screenshot with a visible 'sent-mail' folder in thunderbird... but mine shows in evolution but not thunderbird.
<shevek_> Actually, tbird isn't showing about 3 of my folder hierarchies, it's not just 'sent-mail' that's missing.
<shevek_> I'll wait, maybe they'll appear.
<Sysi> I don't really know about java apps or thunderbird
<shevek_> I worked out the tbird thing. Just had to wave a chicken over it
<shevek_> ha. That's better
<shevek_> shevek received 30279 new messages, it says
<shevek_> the editing the .desktop thing doesn't work because I still think it's 1994 and run everything from an xterm
<shevek_> xubuntu still rocks btw
<shevek_> some stuff's a bit iffy, but that's what you expect from linux. It's basically all there.
<shevek_> Some dev needs to 'add a launcher for a program as item 2 of a panel'
<shevek_> since, you have to go to panel, add item, then it adds a blank item as the last item on the panel
<shevek_> then you have to go to panel prefs, and wind it all the way up to item no.2, then open the edit thing for it, and add the app to the launcher
<shevek_> and meh
<shevek_> it's linux, this is normal
<shevek_> oh dear god, video works :-)
<shevek_> now I can cam4
<Sysi> shevek_: 11.04 or 11.10? you can just drag from menu
<Sysi> on 10.04 you should get popup to set up launcher when you add it
<CiPi> Who know what is with all the usernames in /etc/passwd ? For what use are them, and why the usernames are there? And if they can be deleted?
<shevek_> CiPi, I know. They are used by subsystems which operate with their own privileges, so that all subsystems are isolated from one another by the security mechanism. Your system will break if you delete them.
<CiPi> Thanks alot.
<shevek_> The rule of unix is that root is allowed to shoot himself firmly in the foot.
<CiPi> One time all this usernames was vulnerable in the hackers ssh scanners.
<CiPi> www-data:x:33:33:www-data:/var/www:/bin/sh
<CiPi> backup:x:34:34:backup:/var/backups:/bin/sh
<CiPi> All of them.
<shevek_> well
<CiPi> They had stupid passwords like backup:backup
<shevek_> those usernames should have * for a password
<shevek_> and a shell of /bin/false
<shevek_> and your ssh daemon should not allow password logins
<CiPi> I don`t have the ssh installed, now I`m talking in general... i just asking how this works...
<Sysi> that vulnerability must've been AGES ago
<shevek_> Various things need their own security ids to keep them isolated.
<shevek_> thinking of which, can I reasonably prevent statd and rpcbind from starting...
<shevek_> *hunts*
<CiPi> Sysi, I`m not so sure about it... :)
<CiPi> On a server ar this stupid usernames with /bin/sh are really risky...
<dirtycookie> i have attachted a external monitor onto my laptop, but how do i "extend" my desktop? and not cloning my displays
<shevek_> CiPi, If you decide to remove them, please do it on your equipment, not your employer's equipment. Your employer is likely to be unhappy.
<shevek_> dirtycookie, nvidia-settings for nvidia. I'm not familiar with ATI yet
<CiPi> I know the system crashes :))
<shevek_> guh. ati's ui is ugly, and useless. nvidia's is ok.
<dirtycookie> shevek: i have a eeePC which has an intel chip
<shevek_> uhm, is there a video settings icon in the notification area? no idea, sorry
<Sysi> dirtycookie: arandr
<dirtycookie> Sysi: arandr
<dirtycookie> ??
<Sysi> !info arandr
<shevek_> used to be xrandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4-1 (oneiric), package size 48 kB, installed size 376 kB
<Sysi> aka. app what does what you want
<CiPi> dirtycookie, graphic cards should work by default in Xubuntu/ubuntu/kubuntu
<CiPi> I have a netbook also, and a really new model...
<CiPi> And all is working well.
<dirtycookie> CiPi: well when i press Fn+F5 to switch around monitors, i only get one or the other OR cloned
<shevek_> my knowledge is a bit outdated on this, but fn+f5 used to trigger a hotkey thing in /etc/acpi/scripts which would then communicate with /proc/acpi/... to set the video output
<shevek_> however, nowadays it's probably all changed
<shevek_> So, play with arandr, which is actually capable of changing the video resolution, which is what's required to extend a screen
<CiPi> I don`t know...my Fn key works for the video and sound...
<shevek_> ooooh, notification-daemon says I received 134,641 new messages. Email's working then.
<CiPi> :)
<shevek_> yes, apparently now acpi keys generate input events by magic
<Sysi> CiPi: if you have gnome-services started on startup you get dualhead by default, normally it's cloned
<CiPi> I don`t know if I have...
<shevek_> So, what's the modern equivalent of taking a service out of a runlevel?
<shevek_> I want potrmap and statd not to start at boot, but they seem to be hooked into some enormous dependency tree
<rafael_> hello
<rafael_> someone there?
<Myrtti> only us ghosts
<rafael_> lol
<rafael_> dind someone know how to shutdown x in xubuntu?
<Myrtti> other than logging out?
<rafael_> logging out stops xfce not x or am I not right?
<Myrtti> it stops xfce but also x, you should see a completely blank, black screen for a while before the login screen comes
<rafael_> so it restarts x
<rafael_> ?
<rafael_> I need to install nvidia drivers
<rafael_> and for that I have to close x
<rafael_> to install it in tty1
<rafael_> I need something like /etc/init.d/[g|k|x]dm stop
<rafael_> not restart
<rafael_> init 3 has no effect
<egil> synaptic won't start on xubuntu... It crashes as soon as I try to run it...
<egil> anybody else got synaptic working=
<egil> ?
<rafael_> Hello
<rafael_> how you manage dual-screen setups?
<TheSheep> egil: try starting it from a terminal and see what it says
<TheSheep> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<TheSheep> rafael_: try that link
<rafael_> there was a nice gui in gnome
<rafael_> and I know I can do it in nvidia settings
<rafael_> but I cant install them
<rafael_> I can't install the nvidia driver
<rafael_> i assume the problem is the missing /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Egil> TheSheep, thanks for helping with my Synaptic problem. It turned out all my menu defs wereto  also lost. I decided to reinstall Xubuntu, which I'm doing right now. Will be back :)
<ubuntunoob> so is this better than Ubuntu?
<ubuntunoob> so is this better than Ubuntu?
<bazhang> ubuntunoob, not really no
<ubuntunoob> is ubuntu better than xubuntu?
<bazhang> ubuntunoob, got an actual support question?
<egil> TheSheep, I'm back. Fresh install of Xubuntu 11.10. Have ran the update manager to get all updates. Synaptic crashes. From terminal trying "sudo synaptic" : It just crashes with no error message. Trying just "synaptic" it crashes with "Memory segment fault" (error message translated from Norwegian)
<egil> TheSheep, I'm back. Fresh install of Xubuntu 11.10. Have ran the update manager to get all updates. Synaptic crashes.
<Shirakawasuna> question: is xubuntu supposed to use the xfce notifications by default, or the more unity-style ones?
<Shirakawasuna> as of 11.10
<JennyBlueBird> Hmm, it seems clicking my scroll wheel does not generate evenst as it should
<JennyBlueBird> xev doesn't notice it
<BlueParrot> ok, so I want to enable emulation for the third mouse button by pressing both simultaneously, but it seems modern versions ignore xorg.conf , so what do I do ?
<Paimun> apparently xubuntu doesn't wanna play nice with my phone now
 * Paimun grumbles
<xubuntu829> ..
<xubuntu829> i'm just installing xubuntu right now
#xubuntu 2011-12-04
 * mogitux souhaite une bonne nuit à toutes les IRCiennes et tous les IRCiens
 * mogitux is away: ZZzzz...
<bazhang> mogitux, disable that please
<RickRoller> how do i change my hostname? (the name of the machine on login)
<oobiloz> help, i did an update and lost sound
<RickRoller> HOW CAN I LIST ALL GROUPS?
<ruslan_osmanov> hi. ho do I change the default save directory for abiword?
<olbi> hello
<olbi> Why when I using Xfce, I cant do Paste from RMC?
<_jasonsrus2007> hello, i am looking for a slim, minimal dock, any  recommendations?
<olbi> dock like in Mac OS X?
<_jasonsrus2007> yes
<olbi> http://do.davebsd.com/
<_jasonsrus2007> that might work, thanks
<ruslan_osmanov> hi. ho do i install libxml in xubuntu?
<ruslan_osmanov> there is nothing like libxml-2* within the package list
<ruslan_osmanov> whoops. see it. sorry )
<olbi> :)
<CiPi> sudo  apt-get install libxml2-dev
<ruslan_osmanov> isn't is just libxml2?
<olbi> yes, it is
<CiPi> apt-cache search libxml
<CiPi> apt-cache search libxml | grep dev
<olbi> open Ubuntu Software Center
<olbi> type libxml2 and install it
<CiPi> It`s onli 2.
<CiPi> only.
<ruslan_osmanov> thanks. already got it. i'm trying to build gedit from source. it cannot find libxml: No package 'libxml-2.0' found
<ruslan_osmanov> on the configure phase
<CiPi> You may need also...
<CiPi> sudo apt-get install libxml-libxml-perl
<olbi> i prefer geany
<olbi> gedit has too much dependicies :P
<ruslan_osmanov> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/759058/
<CiPi> I prefer nano
<CiPi> :)
<olbi> you need install of these librariers :D
<olbi> all*
<ruslan_osmanov> obvious. but they are installed all
<ruslan_osmanov> for instance http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/759062/
<olbi> you need dev versions :D
<olbi> like libxml2-dev
<ruslan_osmanov> hmm, indeed. thank you, olbi
<Squish000> hi, how long does it take for the logbot to log?
<CiPi> How long it takes to get from UK to Romania?
<ruslan_osmanov> i need your help guys again. i've an irritating error using snippets in gedit. when i run gedit from terminal, it outputs http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/759078/
<ruslan_osmanov> this happens with Russian characters, e.g. стр[Ctrl - space]. "стр" is the tab trigger
<CiPi> You need all this packages.
<CiPi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/gedit
<ruslan_osmanov> CiPi, checking it out...
<CiPi> I`m not sure, but you can also install it by synaptics package manager
<CiPi> run synaptic from terminal.
<CiPi> Than you have there gedit-dev
<CiPi> Type on the search box quick filter - gedit-dev
<ruslan_osmanov> CiPi, thanks. just launched the installation
<CiPi> Nice. :)
<SpiKe_Spiegel> hi all
<CiPi> Hi.
<SpiKe_Spiegel> Does anyone know what Xfce version will be included in Xubuntu 12.04 "Precise Pangolin" ?
<SpiKe_Spiegel> Will it be 4.8 or 4.10 ?
<SpiKe_Spiegel> I didn't find any information on the Internet
<CiPi> 4.10 I don`t think it was released
<CiPi> So it is 4.8
<Sysi> 4.10 should be released before release of precise but I'm not sure if it's going to be used
<CiPi> The final 4.10 release is scheduled for January 15th 2012. For the second time we try to follow the the release policy, so like in 4.8 you will see frequent development releases of individual components and, most importantly, a time-based release cycle which looks a lot more realistic the the one we had in 4.8.
<SpiKe_Spiegel> yep, Xfce 4.10 is going to be release on March 3
<baizon> CiPi: you got an old release date
<CiPi> I think, yes. :)
<CiPi> Schedule
<CiPi> 2011-02-13 - 2011-11-05: Development Phase
<CiPi> 2011-11-06 - 2012-01-15: Release Phase
<CiPi>             2011-11-06: Xfce 4.10pre1 release / Feature freeze
<CiPi>             2011-12-04: Xfce 4.10pre2 release / String freeze
<CiPi>             2012-01-08: Xfce 4.10pre3 release / Code freeze
<CiPi>             2012-01-15: Xfce 4.10 final release
<CiPi> Is from the official forum. :)
<SpiKe_Spiegel> it has changed
<SpiKe_Spiegel> http://wiki.xfce.org/releng/4.10/roadmap
<CiPi> You are right! :)
<SpiKe_Spiegel> the release is nearly 2 months before the next Ubuntu LTS... maybe Xubuntu will keep Xfce 4.8 :(
<Sysi> #xubuntu-devel could be better place to ask (be patient if no devs are active)
<SpiKe_Spiegel> @Sysi : I'll try asking :)
<ruslan_osmanov> CiPi, nah, still the same issue
<CiPi> Or die trying. :))
<CiPi> Just joking.
<CiPi> ruslan_osmanov, I`m sorry. I don`t know what`s with that gedit
<ruslan_osmanov> it seems the plugin needs update in order to fit gtksourceview-3.0
<CiPi> sudo apt-get update
<CiPi> than: sudo apt-get upgrade
<SpiKe_Spiegel> Apparently it will be Xfce 4.8
<baizon> for now
<baizon> but maybe it will made it
<baizon> imho i dont think it will
<CiPi> ruslan_osmanov, why you don`t give it a try to VIM ?
<CiPi> or to GVIM
<SpiKe_Spiegel> @baizon : I understand, a LTS has to be stable :p
<Sysi> SpiKe_Spiegel: in IRC, hilighting words better when you just have nick first in the line
<Sysi> SpiKe_Spiegel: hilighting being what you should notice on your client
<SpiKe_Spiegel> Sysi: oops sorry, I will pay attention for that
<Sysi> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Sysi> that too, just to make your life easier
<SpiKe_Spiegel> thanks !
<homebrewcider> I'm streaming video on xubuntu 11.04. anybody know where it's stored temporarily?
<olbi> dir tmp I think
<Sysi> /tmp or just RAM probably
<Sysi> possibly in hidden folder in your home directory (where are settings of app you're using)
<homebrewcider> tmp is what I thought , but not there
<homebrewcider> hmm, can't find it anywhere
<_Pete_> hello
<_Pete_> what is this thing that when I download something with firefox, popup apperars saying downloads are ready?
<_Pete_> and more over, how to disable it?
<Conte-sty> salute non riesco ad attivare i suoni di sistema... consigli?
<knome> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Conte-sty> sorry :-(
<knome> no problem
<XWusel> debian
<SpiKe_Spiegel> XWusel: tentative de troll ?
<BestPig> Hi
<baizon> hello
<BestPig> I need some help to configure hotkey for the brightness control.
<BestPig> My key is reconize has XF86MonBrightnessDown, but when I hit the key, the brightness don't down.
<BestPig> xfce need configuration to do this ? (xfce4-power-manager is launched)
<teknoduke> hi :) i'm having troubles with firefox in Xubuntu, i dont know why this start so slowwww... firefox takes 2 min for start
<Sysi> how much ram do you have?
<teknoduke> over 2gb free
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> hello
<GridCube> whats the problem?
<Sysi> slow firefox start
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> version?
<teknoduke> slow firefox start, after its loaded its works perfectly
<Myrtti> a lot of extensions?
<teknoduke> echofon, ad block, firebug
<teknoduke> version 8.0 firefox and xubuntu 11.10
<teknoduke> the problem begins after i install java-common i think
<teknoduke> i remove java-common and reinstall firefox
<teknoduke> but thats not solved the ultra slow starts of firefox
<SpiKe_Spiegel> teknoduke, do you have any errors or warnings when you start firefox in a terminal ?
<teknoduke> no, i'm not getting any error :/
<GridCube> teknoduke, have launched firefox from a terminal?
<SpiKe_Spiegel> =D
<teknoduke> yes
<GridCube> mmkay
<SpiKe_Spiegel> and with any other software, you don't have this issue ?
<teknoduke> if i try to open new windows of firefox its the same problem its take 4-5 mins to load the new ff window
<teknoduke> nop the problem is enterly firefox, but its start after act. xubuntu
<TheSheep> teknoduke: try starting it from terminal and see if it prints anything
<Sysi> and third, sold
<teknoduke> oks
<GridCube> teknoduke, http://www.techarraz.com/web-browser/firefox-slow-startup-problems/
<teknoduke> reading :)
<GridCube> teknoduke, firebug is apparently known for slowing ff very very much
<GridCube> also teknoduke http://www.tweakguides.com/Firefox_1.html
<teknoduke> yes i know that but it is not the problem
<teknoduke> the ff windows is not loaded yet and i start it in the console 5min ago
<teknoduke> no errors in the console, and not windows in the desk
<TheSheep> teknoduke: you could try stracing it to see what it does
<teknoduke> 7 min and ff is loaded in the desk xD
<tekno|work> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11496810 <-- here the same problem
<StormStrikes> Hey everyone.  Ive developed an issue I cant seem to nail down.  All of a sudden, my CD drive is not working.  It wont eject.  I manually opened it and slapped in a CD to try and burn something to it and the system is not detecting it.  Any ideas?
<Mp5shooter> StormStrikes, try opening a terminal and typing mount /dev/cdrom
<Mp5shooter> er wait, might've gotten the syntax wrong there
<Mp5shooter> try it anyway!
<StormStrikes> k, standby
<StormStrikes> command not found
<Mp5shooter> oh
<Mp5shooter> hmm weird
<StormStrikes> wait, I did it wrong, lemme try again
<StormStrikes> I get the reply, cant find /dev/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Mp5shooter> hmm
<Mp5shooter> cd /dev
<Mp5shooter> can you find anything cd related in there
<Mp5shooter> cdrom0 or anything?
<StormStrikes> I see cdrom
<Mp5shooter> not sure :S anyone more experienced, feel free to step in
<Mp5shooter> sorry. I tried :P
<StormStrikes> Thanks for trying though.
<Mp5shooter> no problem
<StormStrikes> It weird.  I burned a couple CDs earlier today, older versions of xubuntu and ubuntu to try and test out a few things related to my CPU fan constantly running.
<StormStrikes> I booted using a Live CD and when I rebooted the system could not see my CD drive
<StormStrikes> Ive rebooted a couple times now trying to see if it was just something hung up, but still no joy.
<StormStrikes> Now I cant even boot to the CD..Its just like the drive doesnt even exist
<GridCube> cd drive readers sometimes fail like taht
<StormStrikes> Anything I can do to fix it?
<GridCube> StormStrikes, try "sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom
<GridCube> you might need to create /media/cdrom
<GridCube> sudo mkdri /media/cdrom should do it
<GridCube> mkdir^
<StormStrikes> no medium found on /dev/sr0
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> your system seems to not be able to see your cdrom drive
<GridCube> its it a sata drive?
<StormStrikes> Everything worked fine until I booted to a LiveCD...after that it just went kaput
<StormStrikes> yes, its a SATA drive
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> then it should be sd[something]
<StormStrikes> scd0 perhaps?
<GridCube> sure why not
<StormStrikes> LOL
<GridCube> never had a sata cdrom :P
<GridCube> StormStrikes, run this on a terminal:  cat /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info
<StormStrikes> Ohhh, it says the drive name is sr0
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> told you so
<GridCube> oh right
<GridCube> it said "no medium found"
<StormStrikes> right
<GridCube> well, it seems something broke
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> you could like get a new one
<StormStrikes> yeah, it would seem so....
<StormStrikes> Well its on my laptop...
<GridCube> that happens
<GridCube> try to see if you can clean the laser? maybe it just cant read
<StormStrikes> hmmm, I just noticed the indicator light is on for the CD drive, like it detects a CD in there, but there is none.
<StormStrikes> Is there a command to manually eject the CD from terminal
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> its "eject"
<GridCube> no kidding
<StormStrikes> LOL, well something are just so simple as to elude one
<StormStrikes> k, tried that.  Get eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> that sounds bad
<GridCube> try "sudo eject"
<StormStrikes> Arent you just full of good news, LOL
<StormStrikes> same error message
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> whats the dump if you use "eject -v" StormStrikes
<GridCube> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<StormStrikes> If Ive done it right it should be at http://paste.ubuntu.com/759836/
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> StormStrikes, http://moonos.org/forum/8-software-a-applications/416-solved-ioctl-inappropriate-ioctl-for-device
<GridCube> are you using an old kernel?
<StormStrikes> I was using an older one from the LiveCD.  Booted in to Xubuntu 11.04 and Ubuntu 11.04.  Did not have the issue until I rebooted from using Ubuntu 11.04
<GridCube> mmhm does it works on boot then?
<StormStrikes> my CPU fan constantly runs and I was told it was due to a kernel bug and that I should be able to use an older version of xubuntu or ubuntu to see if it fixes it.
<StormStrikes> No, it wont boot to the CD drive now
<GridCube> when you boot at the grub stage you can choose an option, i think its "old versions" or something like that, its the lalst one, and it shows you all the kernels you have to choose to boot from
<StormStrikes> Yeah, I remember seeing that.
<GridCube> there you should have all the kernels since 11.04 has released
<GridCube> choose an older one and see if it still hahppens
<GridCube> if it does then its hardware
<StormStrikes> Okay, I will give that a shot...
<StormStrikes> I will be back shortly.  Will try and boot to the older kernel and see what happens
<StormStrikes> Thanks for the help GridCube
<GridCube> :) good luck
<StormStrikes> GridCube, CD drive is working again
<GridCube> :o
<GridCube> was the kernel then?
<StormStrikes> I cant say for sure.  I had made a LiveUSB, booted back to Ubuntu 11.04, everything went fine, but the CD still didnt work...
<StormStrikes> So I rebooted trying to get to the grub menu..
<StormStrikes> Could never get the grub menu to come up...so I just went back to the HDD install...ran the sudo eject command again and it popped it out..
<StormStrikes> Now I can hit the eject button on the drive and it opens and it mounts blank CDs again.
<StormStrikes> So now Im back to trying to solve the constantly running CPU fan issue which I have been told is a kernel bug also...
<ball> Don't you /want/ your CPU fan to run constantly?
<StormStrikes> No, not really on a laptop.  Particularly when the temps arent high either...kills battery run time
<holstein> i have found that to be the graphics driver in the past
<StormStrikes> Ive been told that too....
<StormStrikes> I do have the Nvidia GT550M graphics card with Optimus...
<holstein> the machine im thinking about has VIA chips
<StormStrikes> I had thought the fan issue was related to not being able to get a driver to work for the Nvidia.  But I posted on Phoronix and someone there replied and said they were separate issues.
<StormStrikes> So I was trying to get the fan to stop running all the time then I was going to tackle the graphics driver again..
<StormStrikes> But I got hung up on it all when my CD drive stopped mounting.
<StormStrikes> I have a Dell 1750 with Xubuntu 11.10 installed on it and the fan hardly ever turns on on it and I can run around eight solid hours on battery with it..
<GridCube> :) good to hear that StormStrikes
<GridCube> :/ sadly i
<GridCube> know not about the fan things
<ball> Perhaps it was a design decision to leave the fan running.
<StormStrikes> Yeah.  Ive been told its been fixed in the new kernel...but I didnt want to have to wait until 12.04 to come out...
<ball> I wish I could buy a laptop.
<Mp5shooter> do you travel
<StormStrikes> I had five laptops.  I sold all but two of them..
<ball> Mp5shooter: only around the state for work.
<Mp5shooter> oh
<holstein> StormStrikes: try the mainline kernel
<StormStrikes> mainline kernel?
<ball> Mp5shooter: Can't afford to travel any further.
<holstein> you can dig up a .deb for it, and that'll be easy enough to remove if needed
<GridCube> StormStrikes, what kernel are you using?
<StormStrikes> lemme check
<StormStrikes> 3.0.0-13-generic
<GridCube> you could, and this will be dangerous, add the pangolin sourcers, it already has 3.2 kernels
<StormStrikes> I was thinking somewhat along those lines...
#xubuntu 2012-11-26
<Justakill> Hello, have a little question. Is the're any risk with having dropbox installed on the computer compared to accessing it only through an internet browser?
<Justakill> is my question stupid? or just not relevant to this channel?
<David-A> Justakill: it's relevant, but maybe no one here right now have an authorative answer
<Justakill> David-A: Okay, just wanted to make sure.
<David-A> Justakill: my thought is, you must trust the program you run on your own computer. do you trust the dropbox-client as much as your web-browser, your word-processor, note-taking program, calendar-applet, etc?
<Justakill> David-A: that seems to be the best way to look at these things. I somehow don't trust dropbox as much as most programs on xubuntu
<Justakill> David-A: I guess thats why i'm asking...
<David-A> Justakill: is it in the repositories? or you must download a .deb? is it open source?
<Justakill> David-A: it's in the repositories. The client is not however open-source from what I understand
<Justakill> David-A: I think thats what bothers me the most, I have come to not trusting any closed source software
<David-A> Justakill: then it sounds like a sound caution on your part. still I cannot answer authoratively, just theorising
<David-A> Justakill: I use e.g. the flash plugin thou it is not open source. I don't think it is malicious, but I do think it is buggy... Still I use it.
<Justakill> David-A: Yea me too, I also have proprietary drivers for my video card. But these I concede to because not using it would cut me of from alot of possibilitys.
<Justakill> David-A: In these situations i go by reputation, sadly dropbox have had a few security problems.
<Unit193> Most places have had one or so, and if not, it's coming anyway.
<Justakill> Unit193: security problems?
<Justakill> I should probably get into encryption and security. I'm paranoid enough for it.
<knome> Justakill, #security should exist
<Justakill> knome: it does
<well_laid_lawn> y
<nyRednek> hey, having an issue with adobe digital editions...i install it, but it won't start
<well_laid_lawn> how did you install it?
<nyRednek> well_laid_lawn: downloaded the exe from adobe's site, run it with wine
<well_laid_lawn> nyRednek: so you can't run it in wine?
<nyRednek> well_laid_lawn: it isn't launching
<well_laid_lawn> nyRednek: maybe someone in #wine will know
<well_laid_lawn> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<nyRednek> well_laid_lawn: here's the thing, that appdb states that the program works with no problems
<knome> nyRednek, that's a question for wine support, not xubuntu
<Lachezar> Hey all...
<Lachezar> What's the deal with the 'the following element will be removed in the future' for all the '~/.font*'?
<well_laid_lawn> Lachezar: where are you seeing that?
<Lachezar> well_laid_lawn: at numerous places when running programs from a terminal. Like ssh-askpass :(
<Lachezar> well_laid_lawn: Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
<Lachezar> well_laid_lawn: Reason: in /etc/fonts all the '~/.font*' elements are marked as deprecated. Which is 'ughley'.
<Lachezar> well_laid_lawn: For clarity: I use the ~/.fonts and ~/.fonts.conf extensively to install fonts for my account, and to alias fonts for my account (since the default monospace font is *not* monospaced).
<well_laid_lawn> Lachezar: do you have a ~/.conf/fontconfig dir?
<Lachezar> well_laid_lawn: No, there is no ~/.conf directory.
<Lachezar> well_laid_lawn: I am content with moving these, to a new ~/.??? directory, if that will solve the issue and retain the functionality.
<well_laid_lawn> Lachezar: my bad I meant ~/.config/fontconfig
<Lachezar> well_laid_lawn: No, I have ~/.config, but no font* there.
<well_laid_lawn> Lachezar: if you look at /etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf it ells you the dir's that are ok to use
<well_laid_lawn> s/ells/tells/
<Lachezar> well_laid_lawn: What does prefix="xdg" mean?
<well_laid_lawn> Lachezar: for the home dir it's .config
<Lachezar> well_laid_lawn: i'll have to relogin to check if that worked. Is it OK for me to assume ~/.fonts is not deprecated?
<Lachezar> well_laid_lawn: Hmmm... I just saw, that ~/.fonts is marked as 'will be removed', but is not deprecated. I will try to move the fonts into ~/.config/fonts
<Lachezar> RE.
<Lachezar> Moving ~/.fonts to ~/.config/fonts does not work :(
<kalki> hello!
<kalki> someone know how install scrapy on last version of xubu?
<Justakill> I think th'ere might be an issue with my graphics driver
<Justakill> hmm nevermind what I said i should try and figure this out by myself
<baizon> is there a ppa for libreoffice (3.6.3)?
<cloudrf> hey xubuntu
<torax> hey
<cloudrf> sup torax
<cloudrf> i am looking for conversation
<knome> cloudrf, #xubuntu-offtopic
<cloudrf> will anybody be there from here?
<knome> yes
<knome> if you have a support question though, this is the right channel
<Justakill> shouldn't the md5sum of a cd be the same as its iso?
<holstein> i would check the downloaded iso
<holstein> not sure about the actual cd...
<Justakill> I was getting blue screens  on windows 7 and i've been told my kind of bluescreens appear when you have RAM issues,  i decided to load up xubuntu to see what happens because my memory tested with memtest. I had this issue where my mouse froze and I was put back to the login screen
<Justakill> could this be related?
<holstein> Justakill: i would test from the memtest..
<holstein> Justakill: hold or tap shift while booting the live CD.. you'll see options.. memtest is one
<holstein> if that doesnt work for you... http://www.memtest86.com/ or http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html
<Justakill> holstein: yea i did a memtest with a memtest86 i burned myself from www.memtest86.com
<Justakill> holstein: had no issues with 7 passes
<holstein> Justakill: do you have bad memory?
<Justakill> holstein: i don't know, because i tried the memtest that comes up with the grub loader and it showed errors. The thing is it acted weird because it would stop exacly at the same percentage of the pass for whatever RAM or slot i used
<Justakill> holstein: when trying with the CD i burned it dosn't find any errors
<Justakill> holstein: quite an annoying situation..... Because i'm not sure what to accept or not
<holstein> when its my rig. if i have access to the hard drive, i take it out, or disconnect it so i dont harm it testing... i test each stick and slot.. determining that i have a known good stick and slot
<holstein> Justakill: when i see an error, and i have issues,, i usually assume an error... but i have other sticks of ram laying around to test with
<holstein> Justakill: if you have more than one stick, just go to one stick and test
<Justakill> holstein: yea well i did that and with my CD it finds nothing
<holstein> Justakill: i would put the ram in.. and get a live CD booting
<holstein> Justakill: if you are sure the ram is not bad
<Justakill> holstein: with the grub version it does and blocks always at 46% of the pass and starts recording errors in the millions. I assumed that the program has a problem..
<holstein> Justakill: i typically assume nothing. i test intil i know for sure
<Justakill> holstein: yea well my problem is i have one memtest telling me something and another telling me something else.
<Justakill> holstein: Not sure where to go anymore if I can't even trust these testing apps.
<Justakill> holstein
<Justakill> sorry didn't mean to write you're name again
<Justakill> But you are right i think I will test the memtest that comes with the live cd
<Justakill> see what that gives me.
<holstein> i would test.. or buy a stick and swap it out
<holstein> or put in another hard drive and install to it
<xubuntu692> hi how install xubuntu
<bazhang> !install | xubuntu692 have a read
<ubottu> xubuntu692 have a read: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xubuntu692> I download iso and burn to DVD but I restart PC and dont booting
<baizon> xubuntu692: open the boot menu ?
<baizon> then choose dvd?
<holstein> xubuntu692: might need to manually choose the cd/dvd drive to boot from your bios... this will be different from machine to machine
<xubuntu692> I know I set booting to CD
<baizon> xubuntu692: UEFI?
<nantou> somebody told me aout a way to split ape-acu files with linux without MAC, (monkey audio), but I forgot
<nantou> could anyone suggest a way before I try it with windows?
<nantou> ffmpeg?
<nantou> and, what apps can I use to VOIP with people that use skype without using skype?
<holstein> i would ask skype what they allow... ape-acu is an audio file?
<nantou> ape-acu-log is a set of files used to compress audio, if I have understood it correctly
<nantou> i need to split the ape and acu files to get audio files
<holstein> you mean, seperate audio from video? or split an audio track into smaller audio tracks?
<nantou> noits all audio, but you cannot play the ape-acu files until it is split
<holstein> i deal with audio a lot... if you elaborate as to what you have and what you need.. or you can try #opensourcemusicians
<nantou> im sorry, as I stilln dont fully understand ape and acu, ill look for a link
<nantou> I have a cd of brahms, I have an ape, an acu and a log file for it
<nantou> the ape files is the actual sound
<holstein> OH.. and a table of contents.. i might just burn a CD
<nantou> the acu marks the seconds in which the big ape file is split, so you get actual tracks of music
<nantou> the log, apparently, is just a log
<holstein> i might install k3b (even though it pulls in a bunch of kde libs) and just make a CD
<nantou> I prefer to store my music in a HDD
<holstein> sure.. then you can grab it
<nantou> and where I am I dont have cds
<holstein> and store it where you like.. rip it
<nantou> ok, looking for k3b
<holstein> nantou: i would ask the content creator for a copy
<holstein> nantou: you should be able to burn a virtual CD and grab the contents back
<holstein> its brahms.. so i might just seek another source
<acidolattico> heilà...
<tarayici> hello
<tarayici> is there any way to change thumbnail size of files in thunar? permanently!
<xubuntu000> Hello all, i was wondering if someone could help me with something regarding Xubuntu
<xubuntu000> is anyone there? @all
<xubuntu000> :/
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu000: what's the problem?
<GridCube> !patience
<ubot93> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu000> Thanks!
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu000: keep it in the channel please
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know everything
<xubuntu000> Alright
<xubuntu000> As i'm rather new to all of this, i wasn't sure what to expect.
<xubuntu000> However, I was wondering about installing Xubuntu 12.04.1 on a linux machine
<xubuntu000> I have a project to do and I'm attempting to run 0 ad on a linux computer in a lab.
<well_laid_lawn> what's 0 ad
<xubuntu000> a game, but the primary problem at hand involves getting xubuntu on the system
<xubuntu000> should i used a CD or a flash drive, I don't know if USB will work and i heard I was supposed to format a USB with fat32 ( i have no idea what that is)
<well_laid_lawn> just go with the cd then
<xubuntu000> Ok, could you help me figure out what this text means?
<xubuntu000> It's some instructions to help me figure it out, and I don't know the terms and such
<well_laid_lawn> probably
<xubuntu000> also no context, as i'm new.
<well_laid_lawn> yep sure
<dbb> hi all - we build a Live distribution based on XUbuntu, now 12.04.1, its going great .. thx very much for your efforts.. but I have a question about locales
<xubuntu000> This is all he told me:
<xubuntu000>  Download the version for your OS and run it. Go ahead and format a USB drive with fat32. Select "xubuntu" and version 12.04.1 from the drop down boxes. Make sure you select the correct USB drive drive letter then click OK, it will download the ISO image for you and install it on the USB drive. Once that's done, eject the USB and next time your in the Linux lab, try to boot off the USB drive. The install process is fairly straigh
<xubuntu000> that is the jist of it
<well_laid_lawn> if your lab comp can boot from usb that should work
<well_laid_lawn> you might have to change the boot order in the bios
<dbb> we load some data that is windows encoded, windows-1252, and the linux locale is en_US.iso88591 I think.. what is the preferred way to add a locale to a new XUbuntu ?
<xubuntu000> I understand how bios works, but i don't know what it means 'download the version for your os and run it' means
<well_laid_lawn> OS = operating system
<xubuntu000> I go tthat
<well_laid_lawn> so windows or linux or mac
<xubuntu000> there was only 1 option when i downloaded it
<xubuntu000> well, 32 bit or 64
<xubuntu000> I extracted the files from 12.04.1 to a folder and put it on my flash.
<xubuntu000> Will taht be enough or do i have to actually 'format it' with fat32
<well_laid_lawn> I guess he thinks you use windows and when you click on the file the right app will open up to set up the usb
<well_laid_lawn> might be handy to check these links
<well_laid_lawn> !install
<ubot93> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xubuntu000> Thanks for your help @well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> luck :)
<Shila> I was needing some specific help with changing my software sources in my xubuntu. I really don't want to have to reinstall yet again.
<Shila> hello? is any one there? :)
<knome> !ask | Shila
<ubot93> Shila: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Shila> l
<Shila> i am sorry, its hard to tell what is going on in here.
<Shila> how do i change my sofeware sources for xubuntu?
<Shila> right now it is set to only dl from disk... i need to be able to dl from the internet
<well_laid_lawn> !repos | Shila
<ubot93> Shila: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<well_laid_lawn> try the last link
<gallowsCalibrato> oh sweet mother of jegus
<gallowsCalibrato> anyone actually around?
<N1KOL4> anyone know why my title bar vanished when I just tried to change my theme? :/
#xubuntu 2012-11-27
<PhoenixSTF> N1KOL4, I have no idea
<PhoenixSTF> where did you get the theme?
<dork> I can't seem to get autologin working with lightdm/xubuntu 12.04, anyone know if there are any known issues with this
<Unit193> Though I haven't tried it recently, should work fine.  Did you read the FAQ?
<Unit193> !faq
<ubot93> Lists of common questions and answers about Xubuntu can be found at http://xubuntu.org/news/category/faq/.  See also: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<blackgatonegro> I have a weird bug in one of my ubuntu accounts the theme is all wrong
<blackgatonegro> *xubuntu*
<dork> Unit193: seems to be impacting accounts that got migrated over when i copied from shadow/passwd/group
<xubuntu723> hello
<xubuntu723> I'm a new user of Linux, and i'm trying to instal Acrobat reader, and It does't work right.
<xubuntu723> how can i instal acrobat in xubuntu
<xubuntu285> hello
<xubuntu285> is anyone familiar with installing b.u.t.t. on xubuntu?
<xubuntu285> I take it the channel is busy, no one is here, or I really have forgotten how to use IRC
<yhusha> trying to get an app to work and it requires read write file permission in some folders tried allowing this through right lick but it doesn't get anywhere
<koegs> yhusha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<mahmoud__> Hi. How to enable WebGL in Chromium??
<yhusha> koegs it says all the directories have full permissions but still this app shows warning /home/yhusha/tmp.... appears to be mounted read only could this have something to do with in properties there are sections that say file access and there is 4 options  a line or read,   read/write, and none and these settings wont change to read and write
<lovre> hi all
<baizon> !hi | lovre
<ubot93> lovre: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<lovre> im having trouble using thunar with large SVN folder (~10K files) and rabbitcvs. It just freezes. Is there any common solution, or other software to solve this problem?
<baizon> lovre: try the cli
<baizon> lovre: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<lovre> baizon: its kind of time consuming checking for modifications with cli, and updating specific files, etc. Its just much quicker with some svn software
<lovre> baizon: found out thunar-vcs-plugin, checking it out.
<baizon> ok
<lovre> baizon: hmm, blazing fast compared to rabbit, but still missing some key features...
<baizon> :)
<Guest5173> any body familiar with the cannot mount problem in UCK]
<c2tarun> anyone using f.lux?
<raytray> I'm using redshift as opposed to f.lux
<raytray> I could not not get f.lux working c2tarun
<c2tarun> raytray, is redshift similar to f.lux?
<c2tarun> raytray, is there anyway to configure redshift?
<c2tarun> I kind or executed redshift -l 18.5204303:73.8567437 and my whole screen deeply red now. is there anyway to minimize it?
<raytray> Try the -t flag, do man redshift, theres the neutral/default values for day/night, so you can probably set it to less extreme values
<c2tarun> raytray, I tried 6000:4000 and its very extreme, can you please suggest me some value?
<c2tarun> raytray, what is your value?
<c2tarun> raytray, I am also able to see redshift in try icon but I dont think there is any GUI to control the color temperature. Am I right?
<ohyran333> Is anyone in here good with laptops and laptop screens?
<c2tarun> ohyran333, you can directly ask your question.
<raytray> c2tarun, I do not believe so. I have not played around with it much. I keep the efault values, try values closer to neutral
<c2tarun> raytray, what is neutral value?
<c2tarun> raytray, got it :) its 6500
<c2tarun> raytray, I dont think redshift is working, I tried redshift -l 18.5204303:73.8567437 t 6500:6500    technically I shouldn't see any change in screen but I saw considerable redness
<raytray> Did you do -t?
<kidx> i need help i get alot of crashes and snap to window wont disable any ideas?
<holstein> kidx: i might make a new user to test... test the crashing apps with this new user and the default config files it generates
<kidx> yes sometimes upgrades crash and somtimes wont load.
<kidx> you know upgrade software
<holstein> kidx: if you stop an upgrade, i would expect issues
<kidx> few other apps crash
<kidx> and no I never stopped it it has a crash report
<kidx> also snap to window woint disable do you have that issue
<holstein> kidx: when you say "upgrades crash".. that makes me think an upgrade didnt complete
<c2tarun> raytray, ohh... :) thanks
<kidx> no the updater crashes
<holstein> kidx: i wouldnt worry about the UI issue.. i would open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update" and report errors in pastebin
<holstein> kidx: i would consider trying a new user temprorarily to troubleshoot the config files in your user account
<kidx> yea but dont they gotta fix this as well for a better user experience
<holstein> kidx: they?.. you mean the developers?.. there really is no "they".. we are they.. you and i.. and myself or one of the other voluteers can likely help you with the issue that you are having.. which so far, doesnt seem to be xubuntu-wide
<holstein> !pastebin | kidx for the error output of sudo apt-get update
<ubot93> kidx for the error output of sudo apt-get update: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kidx> Snap to window not disabling is not an issue ? or is it?
<holstein> kidx: i wouldnt worry about the UI issues right now.. i would run "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal, and lets see if you have package issues
<holstein> kidx: im assuming the "snap to window" issue is a symptom
<kidx> I alwasy have ti no matter what from install?
<kidx> also will there be better ATI support?
<holstein> kidx: you can always ask ATI to provide you/us with better support for the products they create, but i would expect with steam coming to linux, hardware vendors will be more likely to provide us with support
<kidx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1392072/
<kidx> well I really want to beable to game on Xubuntu smoothly now that would be nice also what about AMD fireing some workers there?
<holstein> kidx: you should ask amd about the employee situation
<kidx> yea I should if they developed better drivers then they would get more sales right?
<holstein> kidx: nothing in ubuntu or xubuntu is preventing you or anyone else from gaming, nor creating games that run great in linux
<kidx> that snap to window is annoying though.
<holstein> W: Failed to fetch http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/dists/stable/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 165.254.32.64 80]
<holstein> kidx: i wouldnt worry about the UI issues right now.... lets fix this, ok?
<holstein> kidx: i would go in and remove that skype source... you can edit the sources
<kidx> how do I do it again
<kidx> whats the source list link
<holstein> i sometimes use synaptic as a GUI for that, since its arguable easier.. but there should be an actual menu item called "sources"
<kidx> oh sometimes apps inthe settings area wont launch.
<holstein> kidx: is the sources one launching?
<kidx> yes but sometimes it don't.
<kidx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1392091/
<holstein> ok.. i would run "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<kidx> ok
<holstein> i would reboot if needed.. feel free and pastebin things you have questions about.. i would check the UI elements at reboot.. i would make a new user and test there, thus taking your user config out of the equation for troubleshooting purposes
<kidx> thanks alot i really liek Xubuntu
<kidx> once these issues are fixed ill enjpy this more.
<holstein> kidx: well, its important to entertain that nothing is "broken".. but maybe something that got mis-configured.. such as the 404 skype source
<kidx> ok is it normal for your window to snap with snap disabled?
<holstein> kidx: lets not bother with "normal"... describe best what is happening and what you would like to have happen.. and test as another user as well
<kidx> how do i make another user again
<kidx> what i would like is when i drag a window to the top or bottom on accident it wont stretch across my screen.
<koegs> thats not snapping, that is tiling :)
<holstein> yup... the snap settings wont effect that.. you have that info right off your hat koegs ?
<koegs> nope, not sure how to disable it :D
<holstein> kidx: i would do it in the GUI, or in the terminal *after* the upgrades go through... sudo adduser username
<koegs> "Automatically tile windows when moving toward the screen edge"
<kidx> ok
<kidx> brb gona test ok
<koegs> this has to be disabled in Settings -> Window Manager
<kidx> still doing it kinda weird?
<kidx> Guess i just gotta live with it
<kidx> thansk for all your help Holstein.
<holstein> kidx: sure.. and feel free to elaborate as to what "it" and "weird" are, and im sure someone can help
<dbb> Hi all - we load some data that is windows encoded, windows-1252, and the linux locale is en_US.iso88591 I think.. what is the preferred way to add a locale to a new XUbuntu ?
<kidx> what it is as I akready have said is the snap to windows stays enabled when disabled no thats weird well maybe to me.
<holstein> dbb: i literally have no idea waht you are talking about... you need to change a keyboard layout?
<dbb> the list of known locales... it's returned by  localw -a
<dbb> locale
<holstein> kidx: that is not snap though.. i would try and take screenshots, and not use terms
<holstein> kidx: tiling is what you were talking about before
<holstein> dbb: ive never had an issues opening windows data.. what is the issue when you try just using the data?
<kidx> well dragging a window to the top of the screen and have it stretch to fit the screen is annoying how do I disable tiling then.
<dbb> in postgresql, a locale is passed for several database configuration parameters.. its baked into a new database, once on open
<dbb> postgres just passes the locale param to the system
<dbb> so to create a new database with a particular set of encodings in certain places, the locale has to be known to the system
<dbb> I notice that the list of known locale's in a bare install is quite minimal
<dbb> compared to this mac laptop I am typing on, whose locale -a returns just over 200 locales
<koegs> kidx: disable "Automatically tile windows when moving toward the screen edge" in Advanced Window Manager Settings...
<dbb> five variations of english for example
<kidx> dont have that
<Juan_Moreno> just got my xubuntu 12.04 totally working! show time!
<kidx> found it
<kidx> its under Accessibility
<holstein> dbb: im sure you can add locales.. lemme look
<kidx> fixed
<kidx> thansk alot for the help working right now
<Juan_Moreno> people always help here. :)
<holstein> kidx: the terminology is key.. its *not* snap.. that was throwing me.. in the future, just say, to the best of your abilities what is happening and what you would like to have happen to the volunteer
<kidx> I did say it lol
<kidx> I thought it was snap casue they both do the similar thing
<kidx> but all that is annoying
<holstein> kidx: yup.. but you can look back at the log anytime and see how long it took to get there, and also the few times it was referred to as "tiling"
<holstein> kidx: its not a big deal.. im just trying to save you time in the future
<kidx> well thansk for teh help one more reason to love Xubuntu
<kidx> by the way I have my taskbar opened apps move to the left like a ticker maybe once lol.
<kidx> now that is not an option is it?
<holstein> kidx: the list of open/running windows?
<kidx> yes on taskbar
<holstein> they "move to the left" ?
<kidx> what ever is opened scrolls to the left on its own that was messed up I had this issue before with XFCE weird?
<kidx> I think its a XFCE dev issue IMO
<holstein> kidx: havent seen it.. try and get a screenshot of it after it happened.. or come here or an xfce channel while its happening
<holstein> kidx: could be a bug. isolated to your harware. only happening to you... or maybe misconfiguration
<kidx> well screen shot wont do any thing i need a video and its kinda hard when its random lol.
<holstein> kidx: thats why i said *after* it happens..
<kidx> its somthing to do with maybe the code conflicting with apps?
<kidx> a code confilict
<holstein> kidx: could be a bug... a gtk issue.. since everyting is changing
<holstein> kidx: the code is all open, have a look if you like...
<kidx> gtk?
<kidx> is that gnome
<holstein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTK%2B
<holstein> xfce utilizes GTK.. lxde.. its not gnome per se.. im just offering a scenario where you might see a bug
<kidx> Gnome founded i think from what i see
<kidx> Gnome is junk to be honest.
<holstein> kidx: you can search/read and remove all doubt
<kidx> all doubt of what gnome be junk
<holstein> kidx: when you say "i think".. you can just read and know
<holstein> also, some volunteers here might be responsible for maintaining or developing gnome
<kidx> you do know I think is my opinon or saying somthing and does not mean i am always right some times i am unsure.
<kidx> but from what I read its Gnome who developed it withc explains the issues.
<holstein> im sure no one would mind if you state your opinions aobut gnome in a proper off-topic channel such as #xubuntu-offtopic ,but saying its junk is a statement of opinion
<kidx> well this is leading me here to support when my taskbar apps scroll any how
<holstein> and if you can elaborate on what you think is causing it, im sure we can help
<kidx> that I don't know my guess is code conflicts or an error in code any thing can be the cause really.
<holstein> kidx: sure, but what code? what app? is it configured correctly? is it in the main repos?
<kidx> what you mean configured correctly explain
<holstein> i would say, next time it happens, come here or an XFCE channel and try and recall what led up to the issue
<kidx> oh
<kidx> I had more apps opened than the taskbar can handel then it done that
<kidx> so now to avoid that I dont open as many windows casue the task bar dont extend well
<holstein> you can buttonize them, or group similar ones.. or dont use that panel, or pager
<holstein> kidx: everything is customizable. if you dont like the functionality of a part, you can usually easily change it, or swap the part out
<kidx> how i grpups similar onse
<holstein> kidx: i find those settings in the right-click menu of that pager in the panel
<holstein> "group similar tasks".. something like that
<kidx> what you mean in the panel
<holstein> kidx: the xfce panel where the pager is.. down where those icons that i think you are refering to appear
<kidx> whats a pager?
<holstein> kidx: well, im refering to the area where running applications are listed in the panel.. which is what i assume you are asking about
<kidx> right click and go to preferences right
<GridCube> "windows buttons" area
<kidx> panel preferences
<holstein> kidx: not the panel prefereces.. you might need to try a few time til you right click the proper setttins area
<holstein> kidx: that is the correct general area though
<kidx> what settings do i need again
<kidx> got it
<holstein> kidx: i would check the ones about grouping.. make sure those are as you want them to me
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi, anyone used skype with xubuntu/xfce here?
<WhereIsMySpoon> http://imgur.com/A7SJC this is the ui i get :S
<WhereIsMySpoon> http://imgur.com/k90QP another screeny :L
<holstein> WhereIsMySpoon: i use it all the time
<WhereIsMySpoon> holstein: with xfce?
<knome> WhereIsMySpoon, isn't that what you asked?
<holstein> sure.. with all of them.. i would look at the version you are using.. reinstall
<WhereIsMySpoon> knome: just checking
<WhereIsMySpoon> holstein: i tried both from the repos and the deb from skype's website
<WhereIsMySpoon> holstein: this is newly installed
<WhereIsMySpoon> holstein: skype 4.1 for linux
<holstein> WhereIsMySpoon: i might try as a different user, to take my config out of the equation.... you can try with another DE if you feel it is xfce related
<holstein> sorry.. i gotta run
<WhereIsMySpoon> holstein: np thanks
<ohyran333> Hi. I've had some long winded and rather weird issues with my laptop screen aswell as booting into xubuntu (balancing deamons are involved)
<ohyran333> To cut a long story short its basicly an issue of the Asus UX32VD, intel graphics and the internal monitor not being accepted (unless I do like nomodeset and i915.modeset=0 in which case the whole thing freezes mid-boot)
<Zelouille> Hello. I'm trying to make a desktop for my grand mother. She has never used a computer, so, i'm trying to keep it simple, readable, and fixed.
<Zelouille> Because it's for a eeePC, i'd like to put maximus on it. But it doesn't seams to work all the time with xfce. Does someone get it to work properly ?
<knome> Zelouille, i don't think how well that's supposed to work
<knome> Zelouille, i'd probably do an even simpler interface
<knome> remove pretty much all panels, only add large icons on the desktop (you can control the icon size)
<Zelouille> knome, in fact, that's work quite well. But not the first time you launch an application.
<knome> i've no experience with maximus
<Zelouille> knome, yes, for now, i have : large icons, one-clic interface, no drag & drop. A only a top panel with a desktop shortcut, taskbar, indicators, and a close button (can close applications, and shutdown the computer when no more apps). I'm gonna look for xfce kiosk mode too.
<knome> i'd probably lose the indicators.
<knome> and the close button in favor of one on the desktop
<knome> i've done a few of this kind of installations, and non-technical people really don't need the close button on the panel
<knome> they will just close any application anyway
<knome> so better not clutter the interface
<Zelouille> yeah, i surely drop the indicators in the first time. Not a bad idea to put the shutdown button on the desktop too.
<Zelouille> But, well, the close button replace the one from the window-decoration. But, when there is no more apps in sight, the button will open the shutdown popup.
<knome> Zelouille, right, then that makes sense
<knome> Zelouille, you probably want to uninstall apport too, so you gm won't get notifications of crashed applications
<knome> Zelouille, some with updates. i assume she has internet, so just install an ssh server and update remotely
<knome> *same
<Zelouille> knome, thanks, nice idea for apport. Yes i will do update myself too.
<Zelouille> knome, there are three images, if you want to see what it looks like with maximus : http://fabule.dyndns.org:8000/virtualbox/mamie/
<knome> Zelouille, np, and not bad at all :)
<knome> Zelouille, i think i'm actually going to write a blog article about this some time (hopefully before the new year), thanks for the extra boost of motivation :)
<knome> Zelouille, if you want to read it, it'll appear in http://open.knome.fi/ sooner or later :)
<Zelouille> knome, haha, you're welcome. Thanks for the link, i'll read it the day it'll come. There is a lot of things to do to simplify a desktop, but not often very documented.
#xubuntu 2012-11-28
<Zelouille> knome, i did not know who i was talking to. Thanks for your work on Xubuntu and the Albatross theme :)
<knome> Zelouille, heh, no problem :)
<knome> Zelouille, enjoy!
<Pupuser> anybody have any idea whats up or down with the ubuntu mirrors been working on a minimal install and it cant access any of the mirrors
<Pupuser> anything?>
<well_laid_lawn> Pupuser: tried a different mirror?
<Name141> How do you get to the hardware 'drivers' ?
<Name141> as in, like AMD's (ATi) drivers
<Name141> I guess what I'm asking is 'restricted drivers'
<Unit193> Menu > Settings Manager > Software Sources
<Name141> Unit193: says there are none in use (er.. well duh)
<Name141> Unit193: do I need to check "Cronical partners" ?
<tomanon> Having issues installing xubuntu 12.04.1 in EFI mode. I am using the xubuntu 12.04.1 64 bit alternate iso on a cd and fails to work
<tomanon> I get a prefix paramater not set error
<Unit193> Name141: Supposed to be able to install them under "Additional Drivers"
<xubuntu678> hi all, can I ask a noob-question here?
<xubuntu678> never mind, have a nice day :)
<nikolam> I am so happy if it is right that xubuntu does not include ubuntuone by default ;)
<blackgatonegro> Hello, How I change the default web browser in Xubuntu?
<nehkz> I guess download the one you prefer and remove the old one.
<knome> settings manager -> preferred applications
<blackgatonegro> knome, some aplication still open chromium
<knome> blackgatonegro, then that application is most probably flawed
<knome> blackgatonegro, or needs a setting of its own
<blackgatonegro> knome, ok thanks, manually changing every program to open with firefox is a pain but oh well...
<knome> blackgatonegro, if they don't obey the system defaults, there's nothing we can do about that
<Admetus> hello
<Admetus> does anyone here play with cmus?
<Admetus> I'd opened cmus in a terminal, closed it, and then ran it again in another terminal
<Admetus> cmus: cmus is already listening on socket /home/james/.cmus/socket
<Admetus> a noob humbly asks how to open that socket
<blackgatonegro> sudo cmus stop
<blackgatonegro> tried that?
<Admetus> eh? no way to just open it again?
<blackgatonegro> or try to close it with the task manager
<blackgatonegro> you can close it, then open it again
<xubuntu285> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 64 Bit LTS virtual machin using Vware Workstation 9 on a Dell E6420 but Cant start the unity Mode, I tried both 2D and 3D getting error - Unity mode is not supported on this guets operating system
<xubuntu285> Any Help?
<blackgatonegro> xubuntu285, you need 3d acelaration for unity
<blackgatonegro> xubuntu285, also a propietary driver
<xubuntu285> I donwaloaded the latest drive the video card is Intel HD graphics Familly
<xubuntu285> is is compatible?
<blackgatonegro> xubuntu285, it may be that since you are virtualizing it, the computer just has not enough processing power
<xubuntu285> Thanks what should be the enough power (I set it up with 5 Gb of Ram, and 50 Gb Had and 2 processor)
<blackgatonegro> xubuntu285, well, try to virtualize the 32 bit version of ubuntu instead, and see if that one works. Also the #ubuntu channel is the one you should go. this is for Xubuntu.
<blackgatonegro> xubuntu285, alternately, you could see a small particion for ubuntu, and just dual boot. Or use a second hard disk.
<Admetus> been playing with cmus
<Admetus> I like it
<Admetus> thanks for your help earlier blackgatonegro
<drc> Dis I see something on one of the IRC channels stating that alacarte was fixed (for 4.10) and backported to 12.10?
<GridCube> its on the mailing lists yes
<drc> ok, thanks (don't sub to the mail lists...everytime I do they go dormant, and I unsub and something important comes up :)
<GridCube> Bug #1069207 drc
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1069207 in alacarte (Ubuntu Quantal) "Alacarte ignores XDG_MENU_PREFIX" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069207
<drc> thanks
<otend> err, I've managed to lose all title bars, the capacity to switch between virtual desktops, and proper window floating.  I think Xfwm broke.  wat do?
<knome> otend, alt+f2 -> run xfwm4
<otend> thanks
<pgib> omfg xubuntu 12.10.  Everything is so nice out of the box.  Thanks guys!
<otend> indeed
<ukho> Where are everyone?
<GridCube> around
<sreta> hi, my alsa is dead and i don't know why
<sreta> i get "snd_pcm_open failed" when i try to play something in audacious
<sreta> i have ALSA in audio setting
<sreta> settings*
<TheSheep> set it to use pulseaudio
<sreta> what if i hate pulseaudio? :P
<TheSheep> fine, kill all other application that might use or might have used the sound card
<TheSheep> all other applications*
<sreta> just audacious running
<TheSheep> apparently not
<sreta> ok, pulseaudio works
<TheSheep> yay
<sreta> thanks anyway :)
<TheSheep> don't mention it
<Bizeli> hi guys, I can't seem to find how to change the default port 5900 for the vino VNC server on xubuntu 12.04... it's not in vino-preferences and I can't find a config file
<bar_> Hello :)
<bar_> I really liked Ubuntu + XFCE!
<bar_> Just what I looked for after moving from Debian + Gnome 2 to Ubuntu and Unity (and Gnome 3. God.)
<bar_> But I just wanted to know - what's the difference between Ubuntu + installing xubuntu-desktop - and getting a xubuntu ISO from xubuntu.org ?
<dbb> bar_ make two VirtualMachines and write up your observations!
<dbb> btw- still interested in knowing the 'preferred' way to install a locale, for example iso88591
<dbb> holstein was going to look into it... no word yet
<bar_> dbb - can you help me realize the differences without doing that? :)
<dbb> noep
<bar_> there aren't any ?
<dbb> in a previous life, there used to be a thing on another system called a 'language pack'.. I am *guessing* that when you install a localized language you get the locales for it
<dbb> but there are a dozen small variations.. just wondering out loud, if I have en_US.iso88591 for example, the best or better way to install
<dbb> looking at my commercial laptop from some California company, I see about 15 locales for english in all
<bar_> dbb ? :(
<dbb> C iso8859 iso885915 others
<dbb> bar_ have you ever set up a Virtual Machine and loaded an operating system on it?
<dbb> its very striaghtforward you know
<bar_> yes
<bar_> I just think it's a waste of time
<bar_> if you can answer in a second :)
<dbb> whose time?
<bar_> well, mine...
<dbb> I do not know the answer
<bar_> ah, ok
<bar_> I thought you did.
<bar_> So if anybody knows what are the differences (if any) between xubuntu and ubuntu + xubuntu desktop... please share :)
#xubuntu 2012-11-29
<mrPerezMarc> hi, i've read many tutorials but haven't found what i'm really looking for
<mrPerezMarc> I would like to install (x)ubuntu with the minmum requirement to only have amp and a browser
<mrPerezMarc> efrom what i read the installation should be less than 100 mb
<pleia2> you can use the ubuntu-core CD and install what you like
<pleia2> but that's not Xubuntu :)
<mrPerezMarc> i tried that, it still installed all the apps and took 500mb
<pleia2> what did you tell it to install?
<mrPerezMarc> i downloaded mini.iso and installed from commend line following thie tutorial
<pleia2> what tutorial?
<mrPerezMarc> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal#barebones
<pleia2> "After this minimal install (using Ubuntu 12.04 as an example for these screenshots), the total installation size is a little over 1 GB."
<mrPerezMarc> it's astill a 1.2 gig installation
<mrPerezMarc> lol
<pleia2> not sure where you came up with "less than 100 mb"
<mrPerezMarc> yeah, i read somewhere that a 100mb install is possible
<pleia2> not with that tutorial
<pleia2> a minimal ubuntu install with graphical interface can't be that small, you probably want to use a different distro
<mrPerezMarc> something with xfce
<mrPerezMarc> and that has amp
<pleia2> I highly doubt it
<pleia2> you'll need to use something smaller, like blackbox or something
<mrPerezMarc> i have a mac with parallels, and just want a server to install script that isn't part of my computer
<pleia2> good luck, this is offtopic here :)
<mrPerezMarc> so xubuntu wouldn't have something like that
<donald_duck> algum brasileiro ae?
<donald_duck> hi
<overtone> hi all, i have a wifi question
<overtone> am i in the right place?
<overtone> i'm running dual-boot windows vista and xubuntu 12.04 on a HP machine
<overtone> i've been through the message boards and nothing seems to make a difference
<overtone> it tells me that the wifi hardware switch is turned off
<overtone> hellooooo?
<raytray> overtone, hi, someone will help you when they see it and know the answer to your question
<raytray> overtone, but at the moment, you havn't really asked a question, and thus there is no answer that can be given.
<overtone> question: how can i enable my wifi?
<Unit193> Did you try turning the hardware switch?
<Unit193> !wifi
<ubot93> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<overtone> if you can tell me where it is, i'd be happy to flip it
<Unit193> I have no idea where it would be on your laptop, may be a Fn+something key, or an actual switch.  Windows work with it?  Have the driver for linux?  Check "Additional Drivers"?  Have you read the wiki page on it?
<overtone> yeah i've read the wiki page and several message boards
<overtone> i haven't come across the "wireless tools" package before though
<overtone> kind of a catch-22 that i can't download it because i don't have internet capability
<raytray> Can you plug in an ethernet cable momentarily?
<overtone> unfortunately no
<overtone> what's 'additional drivers'?
<overtone> some people have said fn+f12 would work for manually switching it on, but it didn't do anything
<Zelouille> overtone, on my HP dv9600~, the hardware switch is on the front side, near the HDD and power indicators.
<lotato> hello! is anyone very familiar with the xfce terminal?
<lotato> specifically in regards to fonts :]
<Unit193> Edit > Preferences > Appearance.
<lotato> I was wondering (hoping) if it were possible to set multiple fonts, such as urxvt?
<lotato> for handling non-english characters
<puff> I have a thinkpad t520 running xubuntu 11.10 and a minidock plus series 3, I just bought a Dell U2412 monitor.  I've plugged the displayport cable into the monitor and into both displayports, th emonitor says "no VGA cable\n The display will go into Power Save Mode in 5 minutes.  How do I enable the monitor?
<Weems> I am in a login screen loop. I cannot get past the main login screen after I enter my password it reloads the screen.
<Sallenger> hello xubuntu friends!
<Sallenger> is anyone in here?
<well_laid_lawn> Weems: can you login on a tty?
<well_laid_lawn> ctrl+alt+F2 for tty2 and ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to the login screen
<Weems> yes
<well_laid_lawn> check the X log for any errors
<Weems> tried renaming  and deleting .Xauthority but to no avail, it must be recreating itself
<Weems> do you know the location
<well_laid_lawn>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<well_laid_lawn> it's easiest to start with   grep EEE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<well_laid_lawn> oops
<well_laid_lawn> it's easiest to start with   grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Weems> ww warning, EE error NI not implemented, (??) Unknown
<Weems> (II) xkb: reusing xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-mysteryhex
<well_laid_lawn> X must be ok then
<well_laid_lawn> is there .ICEAuthority file in your home dir?
<Weems> yes
<Weems> and .Xauthority
<well_laid_lawn> iirc the .ice file can stop you logging in - you might have to kill lightdm before removing it
<well_laid_lawn> it'll be recreated next login
<Weems> ok
<Weems> I did sudo service lightdm stop and it just says lightdm stop/waiting
<Weems> how do I finally shut it down
<well_laid_lawn> sudo stop lightdm   afaik
<Weems> yay thanks. worked.
<well_laid_lawn> I was making a pizza - great to hear :)
<mahmoud__> I need to install Arabic, with the ability to switch between English and Arabic using a keyboard switcher or so.
<mahmoud__> Anyone can help with that?
<GridCube> !info synaptic
<ubot93> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75.12build1 (quantal), package size 2389 kB, installed size 7686 kB
<GridCube> :/thats not xubuntu specific right?
<GridCube> its ubuntu where synaptic its optional?
<mahmoud_> My panel is messed up. And I would like to restore it to it's default state. How to do it?
<GridCube> mahmoud_, go to ~/.config/xfce4/panel and delete all the files, relogin and they should respawn
<mahmoud_> GridCube, didn't work. The icons in the bottom panel just got removed.
<GridCube> mahmoud_ then delete all the files under ~/.config/xfce4  :|
<GridCube> it should just revert to the defaults
<GridCube> i though the panel ones where ennough, but apparently they arent
<GridCube> mahmoud_, ? :)
<mahmoud_> GridCube, will try removing all the files in xfce4 :)
<GridCube> as i said before
<GridCube> i though the panel ones where ennough, but apparently they arent
<mahmoud_> GridCube, it worked but obviously it restored all the desktop settings to default not just the panel :)
<GridCube> mmhm yes, thats why i suggested just the panels first
<Bartzy|work> Hi
<Bartzy|work> Where is gnome-keyring-manager?
<Bartzy|work> Or.. How do I manage gnome-keyring ?
<Tm_T> hello
<knome> hullo Tm_T
<xubuntu404> hi, french chan ?
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu404> ho, sry =)
<Firehopper> amyone around to give a bit of help? I'm running it on a VM and having issues with terminal.. need help setting the path
<holstein> Firehopper: you can use tab to complete the path
<Firehopper> I need to add something to the path so that it loads automaticly each time a terminal is opened.
<well_laid_lawn> Firehopper:
<well_laid_lawn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/60218/how-to-add-a-directory-to-my-path
<Firehopper> I tried putting it in .bash-profile and .profile
<Firehopper> but its not reading them
<well_laid_lawn> you need to relogin
<well_laid_lawn> the dot profile files are read when you login
<Firehopper> lemme try once more
<well_laid_lawn> you might have the syntax wrong if it doesn't work when you login - paste the file you added it to
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Firehopper> I'm running it in a VM, so its hard to paste :) hang on
<Firehopper> restarting the VM
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Firehopper> okay..
<Firehopper> doing a echo $PATH does not show my path I need to add
<Firehopper> in .bash_profile
<Firehopper> I have the line
<Firehopper> PATH="/usr/local/bin/bin:${PATH}"
<Firehopper> then the next line is export PATH
<well_laid_lawn> did you mean to have /bin/bin - two bins ?
<Firehopper> yes
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Firehopper> the second bin is where the arm-none-eabi files at
<well_laid_lawn> in .bash_profile you don't need to export the path
<Firehopper> what about the {} things?
<Firehopper> are they messing things up?
<well_laid_lawn> I'd say it is the " you don't have right
<well_laid_lawn> try   PATH=/usr/local/bin/bin:"${PATH}"
<well_laid_lawn> you can do it on the cli then  export $PATH
<well_laid_lawn> so   PATH=/usr/local/bin/bin:"${PATH}"; export $PATH; echo $PATH
<Firehopper> works that way, but I dont want to have to type that in each time..
<Firehopper> but it doesnt seem to be reading the profile files
<Firehopper> it does complain about the export though
<well_laid_lawn> change the " in the .bash_profile to match
<well_laid_lawn> what's the complaint?
<Firehopper> it says
<Firehopper> bash: export : with a long path list, is not a valid identifier
<Firehopper> I put that path thing into the bash profile, but it still isnt reading it
<well_laid_lawn> I'm guessing one of the dir in the path isn't right
<Firehopper> loading a fresh terminal (didnt log out of xubuntu) and my path isnt there
<well_laid_lawn> you have to log out and back in for changes in .bash_profile to be picked up
<well_laid_lawn> and using export only works in the one terminal afaik
<Firehopper> alright logging out
<Firehopper> nope
<Firehopper> typing echo $PATH gives nothing\
<Firehopper> I get the path I've had, but my addition isnt there
<well_laid_lawn> what does   echo $SHELL   return?
<Firehopper> /bin/bash
<Firehopper> hrmm
<Firehopper> I had to put it in .profile
<Firehopper> and in the proper spot!
<Firehopper> I had it in the wrong spot :)
<well_laid_lawn> heh :)
<Firehopper> yay :)
<Firehopper> whoot its working.
<well_laid_lawn> it works in .bash_profile here
<well_laid_lawn>  [[ -d ~/.bin ]]     && PATH=~/.bin:"${PATH}"
<Firehopper> I dunno
<Firehopper> something stupid in my VM I guess
<Firehopper> but it seems to be working now
<alexxxxxa> Hi, people! Fresh installed 12.10. Can somebody help me how to install language bar on top right bar, so I could easily change typing language?
<raytray> alexxxxxa, Look into keyboard layouts and there is a panel item you can add called keyboard layouts
<alexxxxxa> thanks :)
<alexxxxxa> I remembered
<puff> Trying to get nvidia worknig, could use some pointers.
<puff> apt shows an nvidia-current package, is that the same as the drivers on nvidia's website?
<alexxxa> folks, I can't remember how exactly did I install wireless previous time. Only thing I remember is ndiswrapper and windows driver, and adding some lines (one of it is to startup, I believe that it has to do with modprobe, but am not sure.)
<alexxxa> Can you help me?
<well_laid_lawn> puff: might not be the absolute latest but yes
<alexxxa> when adding .inf  in ndisgtk, there's an error: FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<alexxxa> But it's installed
<puff> well_laid_lawn: apt-get show doesn't seem to show a version number, any idea how I'd check?
<well_laid_lawn> puff: tried running   nvidia-xconfig    it might show a version
<well_laid_lawn> alexxxa: you might not need ndiswrapper - you can check your card here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<well_laid_lawn> alexxxa: if you need ndiswrapper this page will help - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28ManufacturerModel%29
<puff> well_laid_lawn: There is no nvidia-config here... Does that come with the nvidia drivers?
<puff> Guess I'll go ahead and install nvidia-current, should be a fairly safe thing to do.
<well_laid_lawn> puff: there's an x   nvidia-xconfig    and you won't have it untill you install it - synaptics should show a version
<puff> well_laid_lawn: Searching for nvidia-xconfig doesn't get any results, but I installed nvidia-current and it looks like that had nvidia-settings as a dependency, and one of those two had nvidia-xconfig.
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<puff> Hm, it says here I'm supposed to just run nvidia-xconfig as root and then restart X.  Under ubuntu I'd kill/restart X by searching for gdm, but "ps -ef | fgrep -i gdm" isn't finding anything.
<knome> puff, that's because xubuntu isn't running gdm
<puff> Right, so... what *is* xubuntu running?
<knome> lightdm
<puff> Well, that's fun.
<puff> So, "sudo service lightdm restart" gets me back to the login screen.  I login, I get a flash of the terminal, a flash of the NVIDIA splash graphic, then... back to the login screen.
<TheSheep> puff: check the logs in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<puff> TheSheep: doh, good point, thanks.
<puff>  Lovely, "Segmentation fault at address (nil)"
<holstein> puff: i would probably just look and see if there is an xorg.conf...
<puff> holstein: darksleep.com/puff/nvidia_segfault.txt
<puff> holstein: There is one.
<puff> holstein: That URL has the all the details, just appended the xorg.conf to it (logged in through the virtual text terminals, can't use pastebin easily without a GUI).
<holstein> !pastebin | puff maybe try pastebin
<ubottu> puff maybe try pastebin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> puff: O I C ...well, its not doing anything for me
<puff> holstein: ? In what sense... no page there?
<holstein> http://www.darksleep.com/puff/nvidia_segfault.txt nor others
<holstein> puff: correct.. nothing is there
<holstein> anyways, i would just specify a different driver.. or purge the nvidia one
<puff> holstein: Sorry, typo in the name, fixed now.
<holstein> i might just  change to vesa to get back in     Driver         "nvidia"
<puff> holstein:  I can always uninstall nvidia-current and then  restore /etc/X11 from the backup I made before running nvidia-xconfig.  But that takes me back to square one, trying to get this external monitor to work.
<puff> holstein: ?
<holstein> puff: cool.. im just late to the party.. i read that you were segfaulting.. i didnt know you were not wanting to fix that, but rather just move on
<puff> Sorry, didn't quite follow that... are you saying edit xorg.conf and change Driver "nvidia" to Driver "vesa"?
<puff> holstein: I'm trying to get my thinkpad to drive my spiffy new monitor... it's been quite frustrating.
<holstein> puff: i can tell you how i have my dual head on nvidia working.. with the proprietary driver and tool... generated an xorg
<puff> holstein: Did you use the nvidia-current package, or download it from nvidia?
<holstein> puff: i just used the one from the repos... not the "experimental" one
<puff> The one from the repos... would that be package nvidia-current?
<holstein> puff: i could look if you need.. its on another machine.. but that is what i recall, though i did it through the GUI
<v1adimir> holstein: my worked with dual head, out-of-the-box with nvidia-current and nvidia-settings
<v1adimir> *also
<v1adimir> btw :)
<holstein> v1adimir: just generated the xorg, and bob was your uncle? correct? ...nvidia-current?
<puff> v1adimir: Lucky you :-)
 * puff bangs his head against the keyboard.
<v1adimir> puff: i DID have problems with it.. but then just installed with no extra drivers, just default
<v1adimir> (actually one install worked when doing nvidia-current afterwards; no generating anything)
<holstein> yup.. likewise... it wasnt a magical easy eperience at first. though the last install i just installed the package and ran the GUI and boom
<puff> Interesting... tried editing xorg.conf and setting Driver "vesa", then "sudo service restart lightdm", but it got stuck on the boot terminal.
<v1adimir> ^^ yeah, something like that
<puff> "the GUI" would be...
<puff> what?
<holstein> puff: i would blow that xorg out, and use the gui tool
<puff> holstein: Which GUI tool?
<holstein> puff: the nvidia settings in the menu..
<puff> Ah... actually, when I ran nvidia-settings, it told me to do "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to generate an xorg.conf.
<holstein> puff: the one that comes with the driver.. from the repos. for configuring dual head or whatever
<holstein> puff: sure.. this generated an xorg for me as well
<v1adimir> .. with Quantal, it's in the Settings Manager: 'NVIDIA X Server Settings'
<holstein> puff: the difference id say is, i got to see the settings working.. instead of running a shell command, and crossing my fingers
<puff> Right... I ran nvidia-settings, it said "You don't appear to be using the nvida drivers.  Run "nvidia-xconfig" as root.
<puff> And I did... and now X segfaults.
<v1adimir> puff: did you try to install nvidia-current using Synaptic?
<v1adimir> (which you should :))
<puff> v1adimir: I installed nvidia-current using aptitude.
<puff> v1adimir: Should be the same.
<v1adimir> nah, skip the command line; perhaps try with Synaptic
<puff> v1adimir: Sure, why not.
<v1adimir> should be, but maybe it isn't :D
<holstein> i would purge what you got puff , and just try the gui.. look in the menu for available drivers and try that way..
<puff> To restor /etc/X11 should I just wholesale copy my backup of /etc/X11 over it?
<holstein> puff: i would purge, and backup what you want... just remove or rename the xorg and get to a desktop
<puff> Or just copy backup_etc_x11/xorg.conf over /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<holstein> puff: i would just blow it out.. you dont need one if the driver is not there.. default xubuntu doesnt have one.. i would purge the driver and remove the xorg after backing up everything i need/want
<puff> okay, now I'm back in, at 640 x 480, ugh.  Installing nvida-current via synatpic.
<v1adimir> yeah it's better to cp as backup
<puff> Okay, so synaptic is done, now what?
<v1adimir> log out / back in (or reboot) ?? :)
<v1adimir> run nvidia-settings
<holstein> you gotta reboot for that
<holstein> its a kernel module that requires a reboot AFAIK
<puff> Okay, reboot then run nvidia-settings?
<puff> Should I perhaps do "save current x configuration" in the nvidia-settings dialog, before rebooting?
<holstein> puff: reboot... login.. click on nvidia settings in the menu... configure.. save xorg... reboot.. test
<v1adimir> apply and Save to X configuration file from within
<holstein> puff: i woudnt do *anything* automated
<puff> It looks like my backup /etc/X11 doesn't even contain an xorg.conf, which makes no sense to me.
<v1adimir> it's ok for first run after installing
<puff> Okay, rebooting.
<v1adimir> gl :D
<holstein> it came with no xorg.conf out of the box.. and the ones you have havent been working.. so i wouldnt lose any sleep over the backups
<puff> Okay, back up and running, much higher resolution this time, now running nvidia-settings.
<puff> It does *not* give me the "you don't appear to be using nvidia drivers" popup this time.
<holstein> puff: maybe that driver is not the driver for your device
<holstein> i would refer to
<holstein> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<puff> No, I think this is good... nvidia-settings is listing the new monitor, ec.
<holstein> and make sure you are getting the driver that works with your card
<holstein> puff: good luck.. i had that message when i was installing the incorrect driver
<holstein> manually
<puff> holstein: I think you misread what I said... this time it *doesn't* give me that message.  Which I think is a positive indicator.
<holstein> puff: hehe.. i see the *not* now
<holstein> puff: i was on the phone with someone and not wanting to be... back to full attention now
<holstein> puff: all i did from there was get the desktop looking the way i wanted, and saved an xorg.conf
<puff> Okay, so I click on the dell monitor box in the screen layout thing, select Configuration: twinview.
<holstein> i did the one that didnt require a reboot
<puff> Resolution is "auto", the screen layout thing says 1920x1200, while the built-in is 1920x1080.  Will that be a problem?  Should I manually set the dell's resolution to the same as the built-in?
<v1adimir> puff: don't mess with the screen size and all that; just leave it default until everything is working first and then back all of that up
<v1adimir> then you can dig into it =)
<puff> Okay.
<holstein> yeah. its a tweak-fest in there
<v1adimir> mine's all default and it basically a 'problem' with just Flash in fullscreen and a couple of other things; don't think I'm ever even gonna bother configuring it :$
<puff> Arhgh... and we're back to segfaulting.
<puff> Sigh.
<v1adimir> :\
<holstein> puff: and you've tried the driver from nvidia site?
<puff> Not yet.
<puff> No, not from the site... I've heard that's riskeir.
<puff> hm, there's a #nvidia...
<holstein> puff: its literally the other option you have.. well one of 2.. but you wont like the other option
<puff> one thought, maybe I should try it at 1920x1080.
<puff> Heh.
<holstein> puff: the first they will say in #nvidia is to use the driver from the site
<puff> Okay, I don't see where in xorg.conf to change the 1920x1200 to 1920x1080... is there an easy way to do it from the command line, or should I blow away xconf.org?
<holstein> puff: i would try a resolution that is simple. and works.. in the gui, so you know its possible
<holstein> puff: i wouldnt make changes manually and expect them to boot
<puff> So... delete xorg.conf?
<holstein> puff: i would go to the nvida gui tool.ll set the resolution as i want and save the xorg.conf back
<holstein> puff: if its borked, you can delete it
<puff> I can't go to the GUI tool until I can get the GUI working...
<puff> All I have at the moment is the command line.  Is it safe to delete xorg.conf?
<holstein> puff: sure.. just undo whatever manual settings you put in that broke it.. or, remove the xorg and go back to the gui from the desktop... test the settings there.. save the xorg.conf
<holstein> puff: i set my screen resolutions there in the gui.. saw them functioning.. then saved that to an xorg.conf that was safer to assume would boot
<puff> holstein: I didn't *do* any manual settings, all I did was via nvidia-settings, which was just selecting the dell screen and changing "disabled" to "twinview".
<puff> Okay, deleting xorg.conf and rebooting.
<xubuntu711> #hello
<xubuntu711> im installing now!
<Unit193> Howdy.
<xubuntu711> i clicked the click here thing
<xubuntu711> and now i am here
<puff> Sigh... okay, deleted xorg.conf, rebooted, ran nvidia-settings, selected explicitly 1920x1080, tried "Apply" (I didn't see a "test" button).  The laptop screen worked fine, but still no video signal on the dell monitor.  Just for giggles I tried it again with 1920x1200, same result, laptop screen worked fine but no signal on the dell monitor.
<puff> Set it to 1920x1080 and saved to xorg.conf, rebooted.  Same result as before, login page displays but xserver segfaults.
<mezzox> .
#xubuntu 2012-11-30
<v1adimir> puff: hmm, a laptop.. MAYBE you might need to disabled the on-die graphics - do you have a dedicated adapter, or the built-in one with shared system memory?
<v1adimir> that could be the issue, one of the two above
<puff> I'm not sure what either of those is :-).
<v1adimir> .. if it's loading both drivers on boot; or if the shared-memory setup/card is scr3wing with it
<puff> Okay, some new data... swapped the displayport cable for the vga cable, plugged directly into the thinkpad.  On the up side, this time the dell monitor actually woke up and said it was receiving a VGA signal.  On the down side, now I odn't even get a GUI login screen.
<puff> v1adimir: Good question... I have no idea where I'd find the answer to that.
<v1adimir> puff: sorry I would have to search for it also, but just thought maybe it's something like that
<puff> lsmod shows both vesafb and nvidia modules.
<puff> Guess it's tiem to blow away xorg.conf again.
<v1adimir> lspci -v | grep -i vga shows what?
<puff> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 1057 (rev a1)
<v1adimir> what driver (in use) does this show: sudo lshw -C video
<v1adimir> driver=nvidia?
<v1adimir> i mean under the configuration: line
<puff> Yeah, driver=nvidia.
<xubuntu580> Hello i need some help with xubuntu 12.10
<xubuntu580> i want to start thunderbird minimazed on login
<xubuntu580> any help?
<puff> xubuntu580:
<puff> xubuntu580:  xfce4-autostart-editor
<lighta> hoi, hey guys does someone know what the issue with : "‘__fdelt_warn’ declared with attribute"
<lighta> only got this warn on ubuntu can't see why
<puff> xubuntu580: hm, I can't seem to find that on mine.
<puff> xubuntu580: As for minimized, I would guess you'd have to use some parameter in the command line of whatever actually does the autostart.
<xubuntu580> can you tell me how to do this?
<puff> xubuntu580: upper left corner of your screen is a button labeled Applications, click it and then Settings, Settings Manager.  The settings window will pop up.   The fourth-from-last icon is labeled "Sessions and Startup"
<puff> xubuntu580: Click "Sessiion and Startup", then select the tab labeled "Application Autostart"
<puff> xubuntu580: Find thunderbird in the list, make sure the checkbox at the left edge of the list is checked for thunderbird, then select the lnie and click on the "Edit" button below the list.
<puff> xubuntu580: Then figure out the command-line option to start thunderbird minimized, and add it to the "Command:" field in the edit box.
<puff> xubuntu580: I just took a quick look at google... This page mgiht be useful:  http://kb.mozillazine.org/Command_line_arguments_%28Thunderbird%29
<puff> xubuntu580: Also, found one page that suggested "-silent" might do it.
<puff> Oh well, gotta go now.
<buar> hi, is russian speak man on this channel? (sorry my bad eng)
<buar> what is the most needed soft for the office comp? i use this OS only now
<Unit193> !ru | buar
<ubottu> buar: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Unit193> buar: Maybe Libreoffice?
<buar> thanks
<buar> libreoffice and gimp installed
<buar> what soft is good and simple for edit and view picture?
<Unit193> Simple, don't know.
<buar> example, picasa for xp, is it fir ubuntu?
<buar> *for
<Unit193> There is no picasa for Ubuntu.
<buar> Unit193, what you use for pictures editing?
<caboose> I like signing on for support, typing my question, thinking of an additional thing to try, and fixing my own problem. Thank you all for being here, even though I didn't end up needing you. :)
<Krandal> I also came here to "kill time", caboose. I just re-installed Xubuntu. XD (reboot time)
<tomatopotato> im here t fix my karma and see if anything is true about it lol
<tomatopotato> so when i can help im trying to
<overtone> hi all, i have a question about wireless drivers
<overtone> i install xubuntu recently, and used "rfkill" to unblock the wifi
<overtone> and i thought installing the same wireless driver that my windows vista OS uses would do the trick
<overtone> but it didn't
<overtone> so i'm wondering what wireless driver to install
<holstein> i usually try the XP one if i need a windows onw
<overtone> (FYI i'm running dual-boot vista and xubuntu on a hp machine)
<overtone> how would i look that up, holstein?
<holstein> overtone: doesnt matter what other os's you have on the machine
<holstein> overtone: i go to the manufacturer
<overtone> so i install any XP driver, and that should work?
<holstein> overtone: you can try it.. it really should never work, but sometimes it can
<holstein> overtone: the manufacturer should provide a functioning driver for the operating system you are choosing to use.. but there are usually ways to get them working..
<overtone> so in my case, is the manufacturer hp?
<overtone> or would it be intel, because i have an intel processor....
<usr13_> overtone: What are you looking for?
<overtone> i see you've just joined, so i'll explain again
<overtone> i'm looking for a wireless driver that's compatible with xubuntu
<overtone> i'm running dual-boot vista and xubuntu on a HP machine
<usr13_> lspci |grep ireless
<overtone> and i've downlowded the app about windows wireless
<overtone> i just need a wireless driver
<usr13_> overtone: for Linux?  Or MS Windows?
<holstein> ndisgtk = "the app about windows wireless overtone ?
<overtone> i want to be able to run wireless on xubuntu, which isnt' working right noew
<overtone> i'm referring to "windows wireless drivers"
<overtone> in other words, yes
<usr13_> overtone: What is it?  Tell us what is the wireless chip.  lspci |grep ireless
<overtone> let me check, i emailed it to myself
<overtone> Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
<overtone>  	5.10.38.14
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<overtone> what will that do?
<holstein> i typically just wire up to internet and install the firmware
<usr13_> overtone: lspci |grep pastebinit
<overtone> yeah i'm connected right now via ethernet
<holstein> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<usr13_> holstein: Has he determined for sure that the card will require ndiswrapper?
<holstein> overtone: i would check as usr13_ is suggesting
<holstein> usr13_: i dont think so
<overtone> ok, so that's the other problem
<overtone> i try sudo commands and it says i don't have permission
<usr13_> overtone: lspci |grep ireless  #And send us the resulting URL.  (Paste it here.)
<overtone> ok one second
<holstein> overtone: you'll need sudo permission
<usr13_> overtone: lspci |pastebinit  #And send us the resulting URL.
<overtone> "lspci |grep ireless" didn't return anything
<usr13_> overtone: lspci |pastebinit  #And send us the resulting URL.
<overtone> ok the paste binit returned a URL
<usr13_> Show us
<usr13_> Paste it here.
<overtone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1398340/
<usr13_> overtone: Ok, it's a BCM4312
<overtone> if i download that, will the "windows drivers" app recognize it?
<holstein> so.. sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<usr13_> overtone: What is your OS?  12.04 ?
<overtone> yeah
<usr13_> or ________________?
<holstein> overtone: the windows driver app lets you use a windows driver.. but you likely wont need to
<usr13_> overtone: firefox https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx  Scroll down to where it says: "11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) - 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal)"  Read...
<overtone_> hi, sorry i got booted off by this shitty hotel connection
<overtone_> the install command didn't work
<holstein> overtone: no worries.. keep the language clean here though
<overtone_> gotcha, sorry
<holstein> overtone: you can elaborate as to the error
<holstein> overtone_: open a terminal.. and copy paste
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<usr13_> overtone_: You will need an internet connection for it to work.  Can you plug into a wired connection to internet?
<overtone_> hm copy paste doesn't seem to be working
<overtone_> i'm wired on ethernet right now
<holstein> overtone_: sudo apt-get update
<usr13_> sudo apt-get update
<usr13_> overtone_: ^^^^^
<overtone_> them problem seems to be here:
<overtone_> "No chroot environment found. Starting norma installation"
<overtone_> "An unsupported BCM4312 Low-Power (LP-PHY) device was found.
<holstein> overtone_: start from the beginning.. did you install the OS?
<usr13_> overtone_: What?  "chroot"  ... "Starting norma installation"?
<overtone_> Yeah, that's the error message i got
<holstein> overtone_: use pastebin
<overtone_> sorry, what's the whole command
<overtone_> ?
<usr13_> overtone_: Have you sucessfully installed xubuntu 12.10?
<holstein> overtone_: open a terminal run.. sudo apt-get update.. past that in
<overtone_> i wanted to get the LTS
<holstein> paste*
<usr13_> sudo apt-get update
<overtone_> i've updated 172 updates from the wired connection
<usr13_> overtone_: Are you 12.04?
<overtone_> yes
<usr13_> Did you do:  sudo apt-get update   ?
<holstein> overtone_: sure.. just open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get update" and press enter.. and share the results
<overtone_> yeah it's sitll working now
<usr13_> overtone_: Ok that is the first step.  see if it works after that.
<holstein> overtone_: apt-get update doesnt update your computer... or the packages.. it updates the package list
<overtone_> reedsorensen@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise InRelease Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates InRelease Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports InRelease Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release.gpg [198 B] Get:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports Release.gpg [198 B] Ign http://security.ubu
<holstein> !pastebin | overtone_
<ubottu> overtone_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13_> overtone_: If it does not, go back to  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx   and follow instructions, (right below where it says, "11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) - 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal)"
<overtone_> do i really need to go read those websites?
<overtone_> i mean, no problem if so, but...
<holstein> overtone_: you dont really *need* wifi
<overtone_> ha good point
<usr13_> overtone_: But see if it works first.  (You'll probably be told to reboot after the upgrades are done).
<overtone_> hold on
<overtone_> i'm going to try rebooting
<overtone_> brb
<overtone> hi i'm back
<overtone> still not working
<overtone> what was that about b43 firmware?
<overtone> (or any other suggestions, of course...)
<holstein> !broadcom | overtone
<ubottu> overtone: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> there are a few different packages you can try
<holstein> i suggested the one i did because i have that chip and several other broadcoms and its the one that works best usually
<holstein> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<overtone> hey guess what
<overtone> i'm connected by wireless
<overtone> !
<holstein> yup... enjoy!
<overtone> the "bcmwl" package did it
<overtone> one other (relatively minor) issue
<overtone> i downloaded something called 80211g on my desktop
<overtone> and i says i don't have permission to delete it
<holstein> sudo rm it
<overtone> can you show me the command?
<holstein> sudo rm /path/to/file
<holstein> sudo rm ~/Desktop/802...
<holstein> you should be able to type 802 and hit tab
<Joe____> Hi, I am haveing trouble ejecting my external HD. I am in a "try xubuntu" mode so it is not installed at the moment.
<overtone> it says:
<holstein> Joe____: whats the trouble? i usually open the file manager and hit the ^ button for eject
<overtone> "rm: cannot remove '/home/reedsorensen/Desktop/80211g;: Is a directory
<holstein> Joe____: you can right click on the icon
<holstein> overtone: sudo rmdir
<holstein> overtone: nevermind.. lemme get you a commend
<holstein> command*
<overtone> and now: "rmdir: failed to remove '/home/reedsorensen/Desktop/80211g;: Directory not empty
<overtone> ok
<Joe____> ahh I was confused
<Joe____> I figured it out ty
<holstein> overtone: sudo rm -rf /home/reedsorensen/Desktop/80211g
<holstein> overtone: you want to be *cautious* of that command.. the rm -rf
<Joe____> Thankyou holstein, somehow the eject function magically started working after I logged in here^^
<overtone> ok i was about to hit enter
<holstein> overtone: if you sudo rm -rf break something you shouldnt.. it'll break it
<overtone> what do you mean cautious?
<holstein> overtone: anytime you are running sudo, you need to be cautious
<overtone> yeah i just downloaded something from intell
<overtone> 80211g is a result of that
<overtone> so i think it should be fine
<holstein> overtone: if you sudo rm -rf /important/files/that/ shouldnt be rm'd.. they will be rm'd and the install will break
<overtone> wasn't essential to begin with
<overtone> ok i'm going to go ahead
<holstein> overtone: im not saying, nor implaying those files are important.. not understanding the command you are running and using it elsewhere could be bad
<overtone> yeah that's one of those "known unknowns" for me
<overtone> i'd check before running it again
<holstein> google is your friend.. or come here and someone will give you a heads up
<overtone> yeah this has been really helpful
<overtone> (read: worked)
<overtone> a couple of guys earlier today were totally useless
<holstein> well, we are all volunteers, doing what we can
<overtone> yeah i get that
<overtone> yup it's gone now
<overtone> i can't thank you enough
<overtone> i've been working on this for the last 2 days
<overtone> pending getting rid of xubuntu
<holstein> consider how long you used whatever operating system you used before xubuntu without wifi.. and without understanding how to delete files
<holstein> try and just give it time.. either it works for you or it doesnt.. but i assure you, it works
<overtone> yep definitely a learning curve
<overtone> any suggestions on books/reading material for how to get over that curve more quickly?
<overtone> i'm fine with computers generally, but xubuntu is new to me
<holstein> depends on what you are doing.. i say, just keep it simple.. and be patient and just ask here or in #ubuntu
<overtone> alright
<holstein> say what you want about ubuntu/cannonical.. the community is what keeps us all around here
<overtone> i'd be more skeptical if you recommended i buy a book actually, because one of the reasons i've switched form windows is because it's open source lol
<overtone> yup
<overtone> thus, the reason i did xubuntu instead of lubuntu
<overtone> who are you to this project, may i ask?
<holstein> i bought a book.. "how linux works".. great read, but i could have gotten it all online
<overtone> kk
<holstein> i like having reference material like that, but it really depends.. i have some server specific books... etc
<holstein> overtone: i am in a lot of support channels.. as a volunteer. i work a lot with ubuntustudio which has xfce as xubuntu does
<overtone> ok sounds like that would come later, if at all
<overtone> nice
<overtone> well i appreciate the help
<overtone> sleep time for now
<holstein> overtone: anytime.. enjoy!
<overtone> gotta reboot the brain
<InsaneAsylum> Hi...
<InsaneAsylum> bipolar when did they let you out?
<yhusha> hmm the up and down arrow keys stopped working for up and down scrolling: the up and down arrow keys are what control audio volume when combined with "Fn"  and that still works thogh
<yhusha> anything?
<yhusha> the gui is e17
<well_laid_lawn> yhusha: you can run   xev   in a termnial and see if the keys still work
<yhusha> ok so did xev but none of it seemed to point toward a bad key
<yhusha> http://pastebin.com/kfeLWtPG results for xev
<yhusha> qwxd
<XRS1> why do System Monitor and gparted report different values for drive space used / free?
<XRS1> and my Compaq Evo n610c laptop fails to resume from sleep. all I get is a black desktop and a movable mouse cursor. how can i go about finding out why / fixing it?
<TheSheep> XRS1: they look at the disk at different levels, gparted looks at the physical space, system monitor looks at free space in the filesystem
<TheSheep> XRS1: I would search the forums for your laptop make and model
<TheSheep> XRS1: or you can experiment with boot options
<TheSheep> !boot | XRS1
<ubottu> XRS1: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<XRS1> its an old laptop. not seeing anything about this issue. (sleep worked fine until i started using 12.10)
<XRS1> well i figured out how to adjust the swappiness, remove cups from startup, and move /tmp to ram
<XRS1> not seeing much about sleep problems in 12.10
<Os_Maleus> hi together!
<Os_Maleus> is anybody using Zotero in Firefox? how can it happen that I am not able to make notes to the datasets? do I need to install there some different tool?
<Os_Maleus> baizon, bipolar, do are You using Zotero?
<baizon> Os_Maleus: no
<templari75> hi
<templari75> is it possible to install Xubuntu from network
<Unit193> Are you talking about mini.iso/netinst or PXE?
<TheSheep> !install | templari75
<ubottu> templari75: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<templari75> thanks see u
<barney> trying to get gnome-color-manager to start  .. it is fully installed but how do I view my current color profile?
<GridCube> color profile?
<GridCube> O_o thats for gnome
<GridCube> you are not using gnome
<barney> will it not function under xubuntu?
<GridCube> why should it?
<GridCube> its not gnome
<barney> OK .. then how can I view my color profile?
<GridCube> theres no color profile
<GridCube> here, read this, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xfce#Colour_management
<barney> Thanks .. will take a look
<humpty> anyone familiar with kernel modules and the various crypto frameworks, or should i go bug the ubuntu channel?
<knome> what about #ubuntu-kernel?
<humpty> good advice!
<barney> GridCube: Thanks .. becoming more clear ... how do I determine which monitor color profile is currently being used?
<GridCube> i don't know sorry
<xubuntu040> hello to all
<knome> hullo.
<xubuntu040> how much / space is needed for install xubuntu?
<Pici> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Xubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<knome> well actually, http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<xubuntu040> thanks
<knome> that faction seems to be outdated
<drc> xubuntu040: remember, there is a difference between a "minimal" requirement and a "comfortable" one.
<xubuntu040> i was had partition with 10gb and i get it full
<Pici> knome: fix it then!
<xubuntu040> now i repard on 25gb
<knome> Pici, updated the factoid
<drc> xubuntu040: did you have a seperate /home partition or was in included with /
<Pici> knome: yay
<knome> !requirements
<ubottu> The hardware requirements for Xubuntu an be found at http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<knome> an...
<xubuntu040> yes
<knome> refixed.
<xubuntu040> i haved 30gb home
<drc> xubuntu040: yes to which?
<drc> ah
<drc> ok
<a5m0> hi guys, i was trying to get opengl to work right on my intel 4000 graphics and ran this command, but now i boot to a black screen sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-core
<a5m0> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-intel
<GridCube> reinstall the xorg-core
<duka1000> do u try startx command
<a5m0> that's the second command i listed
<a5m0> i have no cli duka1000
<GridCube> a5m0, yes you do, press ctrl-alt-f1
<a5m0> GridCube, nope screen is still black
<GridCube> then you found a different problem than xorg related one
<a5m0> i am also on xorg-edgers
<a5m0> well that's all i did to cause this
<a5m0> was trying to remove/install
<GridCube> then you should be able to reach a tty
<a5m0> i have over the network yes
<a5m0> tried a reinstall, nothing changed
<a5m0> startx -> /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc: 3: exec: /usr/bin/X: not found
<GridCube> do whereis X
<a5m0> X: /usr/share/man/man7/X.7.gz
<GridCube> it should say, X: /usr/bin/X /usr/bin/X11/X /usr/share/man/man7/X.7.gz
<GridCube> so you lost X
<GridCube> i would recommend you to do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> it should reinstall everything for xubuntu to work again
<a5m0> and bring back thunderbird and tumberld -_- but oh well, if it works i'd be happy
<duka1000> do that command repair sistem?
<GridCube> it should re-install everything, but i wont change config files
<duka1000> thats great
<duka1000> im noob here
<duka1000> ;D
<duka1000> i was many time do reinstall becose minor mestakes
<a5m0> it doesn't do a full reinstall
<GridCube> no, just the things that are missing
<duka1000> i understaind that
<duka1000> must go need to reboot
<duka1000> :D
<a5m0> this is closer to a full reinstall -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a
<GridCube> good luck
<a5m0> coll GridCube i've got a booting GUI again :D let's see if opengl wants to play nice now
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> good luck to you too
<koen_> does polkit prevent opening a serial line (ttyS0), even when the user part of the group 'dialout' and 'sudo'?
<a5m0> are these drivers different than the xorg-edgers? http://intellinuxgraphics.org/ I'm looking for the best drivers so i can do some better gaming :/
<pjotter> Hello everyone. Does anybody know of a recent problem concerning flash and Xubuntu? Most of the flashplayers (e.g. youtube) have suddenly become slow and buggy on every system that runs Xubuntu?
<a5m0> pjotter, i have not noticed that on my laptop, what browser is this in?
<pjotter> I use firefox
<pjotter> I just noticed this about a week ago.
<pjotter> Prior to that, everything worked fine.
<a5m0> see how it is in chrome
<a5m0> google supports their version of flash
<pjotter> never installed it ;)... just a moment
<pjotter> Yes, in Chrome, flash works as usual. The issue is with the new firefox then. Thanks ;)
<a5m0> np
<Yotson> nope, youtube is slow as normal here. (atom netbook, firefox)
<a5m0> Yotson, chrome!
<Yotson> yeahyeah. i'm stubborn. :P
<pjotter> Maybe I'll revert to an older version of firefox.. or just wait for a new update taht fixes the problem.
<pjotter> I still like good old firefox ;)
<xubuntu820> hi guys i have downloaded the xubuntu software but dont know how to install it into a bootable cd...any help? thanks
<baizon> xubuntu820: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<EvanCarroll> how do I reset all of my XFCE4-panels?
<EvanCarroll> I want them to go back to the default settings
<GridCube> EvanCarroll, log in as guest, go to ~/.config/xfce4/panel replace all the files to /home/youruser/.config/xfce4/panel
<GridCube> or delete all the files on ~/.config/xfce4/
<GridCube> and relogin
<EvanCarroll> I'm trying that, shouldn't just killing and restarting xfce4-panel work?
<GridCube> noç
<GridCube> s/ç//
<EvanCarroll> 7~there is nothing in that folder.
<EvanCarroll> directory*
<GridCube> EvanCarroll, how did you tried to open it?
<EvanCarroll> kill and restart
<EvanCarroll> kill xfce4-panel ; xfce4-panel
<GridCube> EvanCarroll, i mean the folder
<GridCube> that wont help to restore configs
<Unit193> .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml too isn't it?
<GridCube> it will just restart it
<GridCube> Unit193, probably
<GridCube> thats probably the one i was missing the other day
<EvanCarroll> didn't work either.
<EvanCarroll> fucking shit
<EvanCarroll> this should not be this complex.
<EvanCarroll> gconf-tool2 --recusive-unset /xfce4 should reset everything.
<bazhang> EvanCarroll, no cursing
<GridCube> EvanCarroll, just delete all the files under ~/.config/xfce4/ and relogin
<GridCube> aint that hard
<EvanCarroll> I don't want to relogin
<EvanCarroll> How do I do it without that.
<GridCube> you cant
<GridCube> deal with it
<Unit193> xfce4-panel -r
<GridCube> Unit193, that wont reset panels to default settings
<GridCube> he lost the settings, they need to be regenerated
<Unit193> I'd bet not, but if you wanted to do it without logging out and back in, that's as close as you'll get (and may not work at all. :P )
<EvanCarroll> you can't regenerate the settings without logging off? where are the old ones stored? I've nuked everything
<GridCube> EvanCarroll, i told you already they are at ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<GridCube> that means /home/yourusername/.config/xfce4/panel
<EvanCarroll> That's clearly not true, unless they're being stored in memory and this program is establishing a socket connection.. I've nuked those files and restarted and it looks the same. They are being stored elsewhere.
 * GridCube gives up
<EvanCarroll> are you a user or a developer?
<null1024> EvanCarroll: they'd be stored in memory, no logoff means it won't recheck things
<EvanCarroll> that's nonsense.
<EvanCarroll> figured it out.
<EvanCarroll> killall xfconfd; killall xfce4-panel; rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml; xfce4-panel;
<EvanCarroll> Try it.
<EvanCarroll> Bork your panel and run that.
<EvanCarroll> actually you should probably switch the order of the killalls.
<EvanCarroll> but anyway, xfconfd (a conf daemon) stores the /xfce4/xfconf settings in memory xfce4-panel talks to it using a socket. killing the panel, the daemon, removing the settings, and restarting the panel will do the job. It'll regenerate it without logging off.
<puff> Afternoon.
<GridCube> EvanCarroll, :D well i didnt knew that
<EvanCarroll> now a better idea, why does something small like a panel, on somethign professedly light weight like XFCE requie a daemon.
<GridCube> theres #xfce-devel for that question
<EvanCarroll> GridCube: "I don't know" is acceptable, "you cant" is silly. that feature is pretty basic I just didn't undrestand that communication was done to a conf daemon.
<GridCube> yes sorry 'bout that
<EvanCarroll> np
<EvanCarroll> thanks for the attempt anyway
<EvanCarroll> that's really rather complex, so xfce4-panel stores it's stuff in both gconf2- stuff, and in the daemon?
<GridCube> EvanCarroll, do you care if i use your workaround as a solution for that issue in the future (probably inluding it on the xubuntu's faq)?
<EvanCarroll> I bet xfce4/xfce4-panel is legacy and not used at all.
<EvanCarroll> Not at all. Anything I can do to help.
<GridCube> :) great, thanks
<EvanCarroll> I'm not sure what other programs talk to xfconfd
<Unit193> EvanCarroll: xfce4-power-manager xfprint xfce4-session xfce4-notifyd thunar-volman xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts xfce4-mixer xfce4-appfinder xfce4-desktop ristretto xsettings xfwm4 displays xfce4-panel
<Unit193> (At least, those all have channels on this computer)
<EvanCarroll> Right, so killing xfconfd does what to them?
<EvanCarroll> I have no idea.
<GridCube> probably nothing if it comes back
<EvanCarroll> The fucntionality to reload or drop settings from xfconfd is aparently not there yet. I killed it and let it reload from disk which drops the client programs.
<EvanCarroll> I'd still like to know what xfce2 ships with xfconfd and gconf*
<EvanCarroll> seems like a either way, I got what I wanted =)
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/xfconf-query
<puff> I've been trying to get an external monitor working with my thinkpad t520 running xubuntu 11.10.  I've installed the nvidia drivers but xserver segfaults.  Details at http://www.darksleep.com/puff/nvidia_segfault.txt. Anybody have (useful :-) advice?
<EvanCarroll> GridCube: here is my write up of the answer http://askubuntu.com/a/224037/29097
<EvanCarroll> puff: file the bug with X
<GridCube> EvanCarroll, thank you very much :) this will probably get to the next xubuntu faq :)
<GridCube> P: today we released the 12.10 ones
<GridCube> http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1210-quantal-quetzal/
<Zelouille> Hello. I've posted some days ago about Maximus not working perfectly with Xfce. It don't remove the window-decorations of (most) opened windows, so you have to unmaximize then maximize in order do so.
<Zelouille> I've dowloaded the sources and got it to compile. I've found the line that don't work properly. I got it to work fine (for me at least).
<Zelouille> I'm not a developper at all, so... i need a bit help to make a usefull bugreport etc.
<drc> Zelouille: Start here http://xubuntu.org/contribute/qa/  If you questions after that, I'm sure someone will help you.
<Zelouille> drc, i'm gonna read that. Thank you.
<drc> NP  Enjoy.
<buar> hi, who can help me with driver for printer canon ip1800?
<Unit193> buar: How about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanon ?
<buar> i will try, but this model is not supported by company
<Unit193> No idea about official methods, but there is this http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/10/how-to-install-canon-pixma-ip1800.html
<buar> when i did it:"sudo apt-add-repository ppa:michael-gruz/canon
<buar> sudo apt-get update
<buar> sudo apt-get install cnijfilter-ip1800series"
<buar> that write, that ppd is not find
<buar> i think, there are some modification on this repository
<Unit193> Doesn't have it up for Quantal, there may be a way to pull it in, but even this method isn't supported.
<buar> unit193, if you do not complicate, help me with this page https://launchpad.net/~michael-gruz
<buar> this man can give this driver
<buar> i should exit now, i return some minute
<Unit193> Blast...
<Unit193> Well it's in the oneiric repo at https://launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/canon/+files/cnijfilter-ip1800series_2.70-3ubuntu4_amd64.deb or https://launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/canon/+files/cnijfilter-ip1800series_2.70-3ubuntu4_i386.deb
#xubuntu 2012-12-01
<Unit193> buar: amd64 or i386?
<buar> i386
<Unit193> This is a *highly* unsupported method, but you technically may be able to download and install https://launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/canon/+files/cnijfilter-ip1800series_2.70-3ubuntu4_i386.deb , or I'm building the same package myself, but on quantal.
<buar> what is quantal?
<Unit193> Xubuntu 12.10 release.
<buar> i will setup this deb file and write to you about result
<Unit193> I've never tried it, I've never seen anyone try it, so best of luck!
<buar> thx
<buar> is it not secret, where are you from?
<Unit193> Ohio, USA.
<buar> i'm from russia
<buar> oh, my computer with 512 ram so stupid ( what i can to do it faster?
<Unit193> Heh, well adding more ram would help. :P
<buar> )))) fun, it is not impossible
<Unit193> Disable things you don't need from boot, try to close things when you're done with them, the like.
<buar> in win xp it is: win+r, msconfig, autostart page, and how did it in xubuntu?
<Unit193> Menu > Settings Manager > Session and Startup.
<buar> print is stoped on processing the print queue
<buar> i will return from some minute
<overtone> hi there, i justed started with xubuntu yesterday
<overtone> i've got wireless up and running, but i did something stupid
<overtone> i typed in the wrong password, and now it's constantly trying to configure using that password
<overtone> but i don't know how to tell it the correct one anymore
<overtone> how can i get to a place to type in the right password?
<overtone> "Wired Networks" is greyed out
<overtone> excuse me, "Wireless Networks" is greyed out
<overtone> anyone have an idea?
<v1adimir> the indicator plugin, the two little arrows - if you left-click and go to edit and then the wireless tab?
<overtone> i don't have an edit after left clicking
<overtone> i'm using 12.04
<GridCube> overtone, press alt-f2 and type nm-connection-editor
<overtone> aha found it
<overtone> right click
<overtone> boo, sorry
<v1adimir> :)
<greasegum> here's a trixy question, is there a way to copy text to the clipboard that automatically removes linebreaks?
<holstein> greasegum: i would look at something like sed.. and just do it in a text file and copy it to the clipboard
<holstein> maybe http://serverfault.com/questions/391360/remove-line-break-using-awk
<buar> unit193, are you here?
<greasegum> holstein:: useful idea, thanks!
<Unit193> buar: Yep.
<buar> about canon IP1800 driver, i install deb file and there is printer on system, but when i print test page, they show message, that job processed, and not anymore action
<Unit193> buar: Can't help you anymore on that, that's the extent of what I know on that printer.
<buar> ok, thanks for your help )
<Unit193> Sorry I can't help more.
<buar> i understand, thanks for your deb file, i will trust use him
<Unit193> That's not mine, it's just what was in the PPA.  I don't know how well it'll work either.
<buar> i think, that sites master can help me, i will write to him
<Guest80024> hey guys, got a strange issue. after rebooting xubuntu isnt loading the gui style and i cant change it, all the icons and toolbars are just a dull looking and grey
<Guest80024> also files and folders dont have icons, just the name of the files
<holstein> Guest80024: i would probably test as a different user.. and consider checking config files in my /home if the other user seems "ok"
<Guest80024> its fine on the guest account
<holstein> Guest80024: thats a good start.. i would try as a different user, and consider blowing out configs that are "broken"
<Guest80024> where are said config files located?
<Guest80024> err, nevermind
<holstein> Guest80024: in your /home.. in .config and other places... i typically load up another user to test and confirm that the issue is likely in the user config.. then i start moving .config files around or renaming
<Guest80024> gotcha
<buar> khm, there is not volume icon and lan icon in tray, but there is yesterday, what is it?
<buar> i find, it's indication plagin is destroed
<buar> блЯть. народу дохуищща, а толку 0
<baizon> !ru | buar
<ubottu> buar: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<buar> bliat!stolko narodu-tolku 0
<TheSheep> !language | buar
<ubottu> buar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ilker> hello, i am thinking about to switch to xubuntu. however, i want to learn packages which comes with installation. is there a list?
<blackgatonegro> there are some programs that come pre installed but you can install anything in the ubuntu repos
<blackgatonegro> look here: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=xubuntu
<blackgatonegro> and here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu
<blackgatonegro> *from the ubuntu repos*
<ilker> blackgatonegro: thanks, does it use networkmanager applet of ubuntu?
<ilker> s/ubuntu/gnome
<blackgatonegro> <ilker>, it uses one called "Network connections"
<ilker> ok, thanks, i am giving it a try :)
<buar> how i should clear this folder:/var/spool/cups?
<cc_INC> Finally had time to check out the latest and greatest, Xubuntu 12.10
<cc_INC> Blown away by it's elegance, speed and performance! Wow you guys!!
<PhantorGorth> anyone know how to fix xubuntu from treating most web downloads and some menu options as debian packages? it appears to be a weird file association handling problem.
<PhantorGorth> it's a weird bug.
<cc_INC> What are you trying to download?
<PhantorGorth> anything
<cc_INC> Wow...weird, but how do you know it wants to approach the files as Debian packages?
<cc_INC> Is it generating a .deb extension?
<PhantorGorth> no it's just launching the package tool and then says that the file is not a debian package
<PhantorGorth> similar for the File Manager option in the menu except there is no file so it doesn't say that message just launches the package installation tool
<PhantorGorth> the command "exo-open --launch FileManager" causes the package installer to launch
<PhantorGorth> so I am assuming it a problem with the subsystem that handles the application finding
<cc_INC> Weird.
<PhantorGorth> it started after I installed the dropbox feature for nautilus
<cc_INC> I have never encountered such a problem before.
<cc_INC> But it sounds like your system is all in bizarro mode.
<PhantorGorth> you could say that
<cc_INC> I hope some of the nice people here can be of assistance to you.
<cc_INC> If all fails, you can always do a back-up&re-install ;)
<PhantorGorth> well it's been like this for a few months and I have to launch stuff the long way. so unless anyone can come up with a simple solution quickly I will have to wipe and reinstall
<PhantorGorth> XCFE is nice and fast but poorly documented
<cc_INC> It can always be worst man. There is poor documentation and there is POOR documentation
<PhantorGorth> well at the level of documentation I need
<PhantorGorth> I don't consider source code as documentation :-)
<cc_INC> True. Best of luck to you man. I hope someone will come with a quick resolution for your problem.
<koen_> can anyone shed some light on the following? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2089911
<xubuntu306> hi
<xubuntu306> why my interne connecion is reeboting sometimes? can u help me?
<xubuntu306> internet*
<xubuntu306> i have some wifi BCMXXXX card
<xubuntu306> ok, cu
<xubuntu306> l*r
<xubuntu306> l8r
<nkrs> hello
<subman> I have suddenly lost access to one of my hard drives, how could this happen?  I get access denied error.
<nkrs> using thunar?
<subman> Using anything.
<subman> nkrs, no, sorry.  with Thunar it works fine.  Virtualbox cannot access the drive nor can I from a command line
<nkrs> oh, then i have no idea how to fix it, sorry
<TheSheep> subman: are you accessing them as the same user as thunar?
<subman> TheSheep, something is weird here.  If I try to access the drive via /media/drivename I cannot.  I get access denied.  Yes, I have the same drive named, and showing up in the left column of Thunar and I have access to it that way.
<nkrs> today i upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10, and the appearance is all wrong
<nkrs> greybird looks really messed up
<xubuntu538> there are a channel for xubuntu italy^
<xubuntu538> ?
<xubuntu538> *there is
<xubuntu538> excuse ,e
<subman> How can I move a mount point of a hard drive?  Right now it is somehow mounted in /media/keithclark/f8..... and I have no idea why.  It should be in /media
<subman> Funny thing is it never used to be mounted there.  I have no idea how it got that way
<slaptman> how do i view how much ram xubuntu is readin in xubuntu 12.04?
<subman> slaptman, free -h?
<slaptman> is there a gui version?
<subman> install sysinfo
<slaptman> thanks
<TheSheep> slaptman: in recent versions of ubuntu it mounts it under your username, so that you don't have conflicts with other people trying to mount a device with the same label
<TheSheep> slaptman: sorry
<TheSheep> subman: ^
<subman> TheSheep, that creates havoc here
<subman> TheSheep, programs expect it to be under /media
<TheSheep> subman: "programs"?
<subman> virtualbox
<TheSheep> then it's a bug, they should be updated to handle it properly
<subman> TheSheep, the amount of bugs are getting quite large in ubuntu.  The Nvidia drivers are the other main problem.  Everything used to work properly before 12.04
<TheSheep> subman: I don't think that ubuntu develops nvidia drivers, I'm pretty sure they are developed by nvidia behind closed door
<subman> TheSheep, I understand that.  The common user doesn't care though.  Just frustrated today.
<TheSheep> I just vote with my money and don't buy things that are locked out by their producers, but I realize that not everone can do that.
<TheSheep> Not much else can be done.
<subman> TheSheep, nope
<subman> But it used to all work.  That is the sad thing.
<subman> It is to the point now of just going back to the Windows install.
#xubuntu 2012-12-02
<Guest79652> I have just installed xubuntu sound is very low it was load in kubuntu can you please help
<Guest79652> loud
<sajan> Guest79652, have you gone to Menu > Multimedia > PulseAudio Volume Control and adjusted the levels for your device in the 'Output Devices' tab?  I know of a couple installation where it wasn't at 100% by default for some reason.
<Guest79652> ok not sure how to get to that sorry I see applications
<sajan> Guest79652, in the applications menu at the top left of the screen.  Go to Multimedia and click on PulseAudio Volume Control.
<Guest79652> there is nothing named that sorry
<sajan> Guest79652, in a terminal run the following command: pavucontrol
<kevin_> hello everyone
<UnderControl> Hiya kevin_
<kevin_> i'm a french newbie on xubuntu and i follow documentation's advices to connect on #xubuntu
<knome> welcome
<kevin_> thx a lot
<hmsimha> hey.. anyone know why all the text on my xubuntu install looks so short?
<hmsimha> like it seems squished.. i'm running it in the same display mode that I had windows running in
<GridCube> hmsimha, you can change the fonts to your likeness
<GridCube> i particularly like to change it to ubuntu light 10
<hmsimha> @GridCube, I've tried changing it, but even in my browser, where the webpages select the font, the fonts look too short.. it's a little hard to read
<GridCube> hmsimha, care to share a screenshot please?
<hmsimha> if i change it in the browser it only affects the default fonts
<hmsimha> yeah i'll do that, hd on one sec
<hmsimha> GridCube: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-12012012-081838pm.php
<GridCube> hmsimha, those fonts are huge
<GridCube> do you need special fonts or this is the problem?
<vinicius> good evening!
<GridCube> i mean, do you need smaller fonts?
<GridCube> or you need the browser to use the big ones?
<hmsimha> hmm i've never changed the font settings in windows and have no problems reading anything except every now and then when I have to CTRL+ a specific website
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> oh, hmsimha could you log off and login using the guest account for a moment and check if this issue replicates there?
<hmsimha> just installed xubuntu, and it seemed to me like it was harder to read everything, I changed the system font to a monospaced font and that seemed to help a bit, but when I'm in the browser I'm still getting the default webpage fonts, and when they render it's a little hard to read
<hmsimha> ok, brb
<GridCube> !hi | vinicius
<ubottu> vinicius: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<vinicius> thank you guys
<hmsimha2> Gridcube http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-12012012-082523pm.php
<GridCube> hmsimha2, yes, thats how its suppose to look
<GridCube> so, the thing is you need larger fonts
<GridCube> i recommend you to use ubuntu light 16
<GridCube> on firefox go to the options and change the default fonts to the same, or bigger, and go to advanced there and untick the box that says "let webpages choose their own font"
<GridCube> on the rest of the programs that use their own rendering fonts you need to do similar things, like in xchat or pidgin
<hmsimha2> gridcube, I think it's an issue of me being accustomed to different display resolution... but on xubuntu this is the highest one available
<GridCube> hmsimha2, probably yes
<hmsimha2> everything just seems too short to me
<hmsimha2> or, possibly that it's rendering too wide
<GridCube> hmsimha2, you might want to try a different screen resolution
<GridCube> bigger screen and bigger fonts
<hmsimha2> the other options are too low-res.. I could try using a 'narrow' font perhaps, but i don't like the idea of overriding the default font for a webpage
<hmsimha2> maybe it's something I'll just have to get used to.. unless you think there's a way to have more options in resolution?
<GridCube> hmsimha2, maybe you will get more screen resolutions if you use the propietary drivers for your vga
<hmsimha2> hmm good suggestion
<GridCube> (sometimes its backwards though)
<hmsimha2> i think what i've grown accustomed to is 1280x768
<hmsimha2> so the switch to 1024x768 is what's making everything look strange
<hmsimha2> but i can probably get used to it too if i need to
<hmsimha2> thanks for the help!
<GridCube> hmsimha2, oh, right, you are stretching your image, thats why im not seing the same as you
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> you are spreading 1024x768 to 1280x720
<GridCube> that will make things look bad
<hmsimha2> hmm you're saying the monitor is 1280x720? so when I look at it in 1024x768 it makes it look stretched?
<GridCube> yes, you are using a widescreen monitor i gather
<GridCube> 16:9
<GridCube> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/16:9
<hmsimha2> Gridcube that looks right
<GridCube> mmhm, you need a 16:9 aspect ratio for your display aswell :)
<GridCube> thats why things will look funny elsewhere
<GridCube> my monitor its still 4:5 P: i looked hard to find one
<GridCube> 4:3
<innmalint> I've been running Xubuntu for the first time since Gutsy -- whenever I wake my computer from standby I have to wait on a message something like "kvm: disable by bios." I've been reading on what kvm is, but I can't get a clear answer to whether it's necessary or not? running on a desktop, not a vm.
<GridCube> i think its used to emulate i386 on amd64 machines
<hmsimha2> i'll have to see if i can find a way to support the 16:9 aspect ratio :)
<GridCube> hmsimha2, thats weird because it should autodetect the monitor aspect ratio and give you only 16:9 resolutions to choose
<GridCube> you migth need to: a) get propietary driver or 2) create a custom xorg.conf
<innmalint> Gridcube, I'm running 64 bit on a i5. Hmm..
<GridCube> innmalint, i wouldnot knwo more though, and im probably wrong
<GridCube> please wait for people who knows more
<innmalint> No problem, thanks.
<sajan> When my external HDD mounts, it seems to only give owner (me) r/w/x permissions.  When I go to properties and try giving group or everybody read permissions...it doesn't stay.  Can't even chmod it to anything else.  If I umount and mount it manually with all permissions it works.  But it's a pain to have to do that everytime.  Any thoughts?  Thanks.
<hmsimha> anyone know why sysinfo would tell me I only have 486 MiB total memory when the computer I'm running should have 2GB?
<otend> if I transition from Ubuntu to Xubuntu via xubuntu-desktop, is removing Pulseaudio safe, or a really stupid idea?
<bartzy> Hello
<bartzy> I changed the maximize window keyboard shortcut to Alt+Return, and it works, but when I logout and login again, It doesn't work (but still appears as the shortcut for maximizing the window). Any ideas?
<bartzy> Using Xubuntu 12.10 ^
<koegs> bartzy: yes
<bartzy> koegs: Why is this caused ?
<koegs> bartzy: just found my own bug report about that... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/992579/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992579 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "XFCE4: Hotkey for "Maximize Window" ignored, Application Hotkeys delayed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bartzy> koegs: Why that happens ?
<bartzy> and just deleting that line solves the issue ?
<bartzy> You're awesome. :P
<koegs> bartzy: the new line is added, but the old one never gets deleted, do not know why :)
<bartzy> This drove me mad
<bartzy> It happens for any "window manager" keyboard shortcut
<bartzy> ?
<koegs> dunno, you have to try :)
<bartzy> I have another question :p
<bartzy> In the xfce4-terminal, the current active tab is really not clear. It's a really light background change. How do I change the background color of the tab only, to something more visible?
<cocomo> hi how do i know what version of gnome am running on xubuntu?
<baizon> cocomo: for example open evince
<baizon> then check about
<baizon> if there is 3.6.0 its gnome 3.6
<cocomo> it says document viewer V 2.6
<cocomo> baizon: ty
<cocomo> 3.6*
<baizon> well then its gnome 3.6 :) and np
<cocomo> baizon: do u know any tool to change and add new themes in xubuntu
<baizon> cocomo: well if you have a theme just add (copy) it into ~/.themes
<cocomo> ok and how do i change the current theme
<baizon> there you have themes http://xfce-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=420&PHPSESSID=0687f052b46314b8c42604385e33431a
<baizon> cocomo: in the settings manager
<cocomo> baizon: ty
<baizon> np
<xubuntu912> hi everybody
<knome> hell
<knome> ...o
<xubuntu912> I have some problem with XkeysymDB
<xubuntu912> the file isn't located in my /usr/local/X11/ nor in my /usr/share/X11/
<xubuntu912> I am using Xubuntu 12.10
<xubuntu912> 64 bit
<knome> i don't know about that specifically, but that might be one of the things you need to create if you need the file
<xubuntu912>  ok
<xubuntu912> so I could create the file and paste some content from the web into it? Normally it specivies which keysyms are allowed to use when assinging keys to actions (keyboard shortcuts)
<xubuntu912> sry specifies
<knome> i don't know about that :)
<xubuntu912> ok
<knome> but that might work...
<knome> you could ask #ubuntu too
<xubuntu912> ok thank you
<knome> this isn't xubuntu-specific
<knome> np, good luck with it
<xubuntu912> ah, i#ll try that
<xubuntu912> thanks
<xubuntu912> bye
<aHardyX> Hi. I installed compiz on Xubuntu 12.10 with nvidia-173 drivers. When I run "compiz --replace" the screen flickers and it goes blank and I can see the cursor. How do I get compiz running?
<knome> just a note that compiz isn't officially supported
<aHardyX> knome: ok.
<xubuntu666> hello
<knome> hullo
<rt2500pci> I run 12.04 and have an Edimax PCMCIA Wireless card which works OK on a laptop running  Debian Squeeze BUT freezes 12.04 a few seconds after inserting it. Can anyone help me?
<oketom> how is xubuntu better than ubuntu or kubuntu?
<tomatopotato> its lighter, faster
<oketom> because of the xfce?
<tomatopotato> yep
<oketom> i mean, if i install gnome in xubuntu, will it be faster too?
<oketom> still*
<knome> oketom, no.
<oketom> ok, thanks
<tomatopotato> oketom: then again if you want to install and use gnome, stick with ununtu lol
<tomatopotato> its easier
<tomatopotato> mean ubuntu
<rt2500pci> I run 12.04 and have an Edimax PCMCIA Wireless card which works OK on a laptop running  Debian Squeeze BUT freezes 12.04 a few seconds after inserting it. Can anyone help me?
<tomatopotato> how freexze?
<tomatopotato> what happens?
<rt2500pci> it just freezes
<rt2500pci> the system locks up
<tomatopotato> is the card inserted while booting?
<rt2500pci> no
<tomatopotato> you insert the card after the system booted up?
<rt2500pci> yes
<tomatopotato> whathappens if you turn of the coputer insert the card and boot up?
<rt2500pci> will try in a couple of minutes
<rt2500pci> or perhaps a  bit more than 2 min
<tomatopotato> lol
<rt2500pci> i am about to  insert the card and then boot up
<tomatopotato> ok
<tomatopotato> maybe first turn of and then boot up
<tomatopotato> mean turn of
<tomatopotato> insert card
<tomatopotato> and then boot up
<rt2500pci> i inserted the card, turned on the laptop, booted up and  my 12.04 laptop locked up a   few seconds later
<tomatopotato> and when you remove the card after lockup? whats happeneing
<rt2500pci> i just removed the card and the boot up procedure resumed OK.  what now?
<tomatopotato> so when you remove the card. it resumes?
<rt2500pci> in this particular case, yes
<tomatopotato> why particular case?
<rt2500pci> the case: i inserted the card, turned on the laptop, booted up and  my 12.04 laptop locked up a   few seconds later. Removed the card and the boot up procedure finished OK
<tomatopotato> how do you know it locked up? what msg do you get?
<rt2500pci> no message. the system just froze up
<tomatopotato> hrmm
<tomatopotato> does the card work in other machine rt2500pci?
<rt2500pci> I run 12.04 and have an Edimax PCMCIA Wireless card which WORKS OK on a laptop running  DEBIAN Squeeze BUT freezes 12.04 a few seconds after inserting it
<rt2500pci> Yes, it does work on Debian
<rt2500pci> with the stock kernel, nothing compiled by hand
<rt2500pci> Yes, it does work on Debian running on another laptop
<tomatopotato> try to boot system without card
<tomatopotato> and then run first "tail -f /var/log/syslog"
<tomatopotato> and then insert card
<tomatopotato> wait
<tomatopotato> before inserting a card, run htop to see what is talking up process if tehre is anything
<tomatopotato> rt2500pci:
<rt2500pci> running htop right now, now what shall i do?
<tomatopotato> the process viewer
<tomatopotato> run it first so you can see what process is running
<tomatopotato> and if there is any process that takes up alot of cpu power
<tomatopotato> you can install worsest cawse htop
<rt2500pci> what about executing iwconfig wlan0 power off ?
<tomatopotato> does it work?
<tomatopotato> if you would run tail -f /var/log/syslog  we could see what locks up
<tomatopotato> whats happenin
<mahmoud_> Hello, I'd like to install more themes or desktop tweaks. How is that achievable?
<TheSheep> !theme
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager » Appearance (GTK+ theme) or Settings Manager » Window Manager (xfwm4 theme) to change the theme - find more themes at http://xfce-look.org/ or http://gnome-look.org/ (for GTK+ themes)
<rt2500pci> after tail -f /var/log/syslog i inserted the card, a few messages flashed and a few seconds later the system rebooted itself
<tomatopotato> got any glimps?
<mahmoud_> May I ask what is GTK+ ?
<TheSheep> mahmoud_: gimp tool kit
<TheSheep> mahmoud_: library of widgets
<TheSheep> mahmoud_: that's what xubuntu applications use to display their user interface
<tomatopotato> rt2500pci: you said it locks up
<tomatopotato> i mean when you insert the card and not reboot
<mahmoud_> TheSheep, so will any theme on xfce-look.org be compatible with my Xubuntu 12.10?
<rt2500pci> after doing what YOU told me to do the system did not lock up but reboot itself without my doing anything else
<tomatopotato> so "tail -f /var/log/syslog" couse a reboot?
<TheSheep> mahmoud_: no, only gtk 2/3 themes and xfce themes
<mahmoud_> TheSheep: ok, thanks :)
<TheSheep> rt2500pci: who is that YOU that you are talking about?
<rt2500pci> tomatopotato
<tomatopotato> tail -f /var/log/syslog usually does not caouse a reboot, it doesnt make sense what happened
<tomatopotato> rt2500pci: worst case you can run "tail -f /var/log/syslog" remote
<tomatopotato> then even it restarts you will still have the info on the other machine, (if you have an other machine)
<rt2500pci> how can a desktop newbie run "tail -f /var/log/syslog" remote ?
<TheSheep> with ssh!
<tomatopotato> via terminal
<tomatopotato> yu have toenable ssh on the mashine you want to acsess
<tomatopotato> there is i think an ssh pakage for xubuntu
<tomatopotato> rt2500pci: if you have any questions just ask
<tomatopotato> i mean if things a re unclear
<rt2500pci> ok
<tomatopotato> rt2500pci: need help?
<tomatopotato> are both machines linux?
<tomatopotato> well first you need to install ssh package on the xubuntu machine where you like to use the pcmcia card
<tomatopotato> trought the software center
<rt2500pci> tomatopotato, yes both laptops are gnu/linux.  one is running Debian and the other 12.04. i connect to internet using my local cafe wireless. NO, i do not have physical access to their router and staff will certainly will NOT let me get anywhere near their router. I do NOT have internet at home
<tomatopotato> you dont need accsess to the router
<tomatopotato> first install ssh
<tomatopotato> you can acsess the other computer trough LAN
<tomatopotato> rt2500pci: we neeed to know what is causing the freeze/ restart
<tomatopotato> the only way i know is with is running "tail -f /var/log/syslog" remotely
<tomatopotato> just to see whats happeneing
<TheSheep> tomatopotato: dmesg?
<tomatopotato> yeah that to, but nonthe less he must run it remotely
<tomatopotato> or try first dmesg
<tomatopotato> maybe that wont cause a restart
<tomatopotato> but tail -f shouldnt cause it either but it does
<TheSheep> if accessing a file causes a restart, then something is *very* wrong, and I'd suspect a faulty disk or a bug in the filesystem drivers
<tomatopotato> his computer is freezing when he connects his pcmcia card
<tomatopotato> it happens only after he is inserting the card
<tomatopotato> before that he is running tail -f
<tomatopotato> and it is not restarting
<rt2500pci> TheSheep, the disk is not faulty. i have been told  it is a problem with the module/driver and the udev implementation on 12.04
<rt2500pci> on the ubuntu laptop (the one which is giving me grief with the rt2500pci PCMCIA card) i  did apt-get install openssh-server. Now what shall i do?
<tomatopotato> now accsess the laptop with a 2nd computer trough terminal "ssh username@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx."
<tomatopotato> where xxx is the ip address from the computer which you have to accsess rt2500pci
<rt2500pci> the laptop with debian is 192.168.1.8 but the ubuntu laptop's wireless interface (wlan1) does NOT have an ip address nor is associated with any wireless network
<tomatopotato> can you connect it with a lan cable rt2500pci?
<tomatopotato> f not then it will no really help, or maybe if you had any othercard or usb wifi dongle that you could use temporarely which will work
<rt2500pci> NO. i do not have a LAN cable. i connect to internet using my local cafe wireless. NO, i do not have physical access to their router and the  staff will  NOT let me get anywhere near their router. I do NOT have internet at home
<tomatopotato> ok, hold the horses
<rt2500pci> sorry but they are the osmonds
<tomatopotato> run "sudo udevadm"
<tomatopotato> mean run "sudo udevadm monitor"
<rt2500pci> before or after inserting the rt2500pci PCMCIA card?
<tomatopotato> before
<tomatopotato> and?
<tomatopotato> what does it say?
<rt2500pci> it is displaying a lot of tech info on the terminal. May i just do " sudo udevadm monitor" > output.txt  ???
<tomatopotato> i guess
<rt2500pci> and then pastebin the contents of output.txt ?
<tomatopotato> yeah but, did you insert the card? and did some additional info come out?
<rt2500pci> i inserted the card
<tomatopotato> and this time it did not restart?
<tomatopotato> pastebin it
<rt2500pci> the laptop locked up
<tomatopotato> btw. this card you like to use, it worked on the same computer with diferent system?
<tomatopotato> or diferent computer?
<rt2500pci> no, it worked on another laptop which has debian instead of 12.04
<tomatopotato> im asking because if it was different computer it might be the slot, or maybe an voltage issue
<rt2500pci> the laptop has 2 PCMCIA slots and both of them worked ok with other cards
<tomatopotato> ok then it still can be an voltge  difference
<rt2500pci> if it is a voltage issue, how can i overcome it?
<tomatopotato> if its that then you cant
<tomatopotato> you need a compatible card in that case
<tomatopotato> you need to check how much your pcmcia slots suply power
<tomatopotato> and how much your card needs
<rt2500pci> the rt2500pci PCMCIA card's Power Rating is 3,3V. It says say on its sticker
<tomatopotato> andthe slot?
<rt2500pci> the rt2500pci PCMCIA card's Power Rating is 3.3V. It says say on its sticker
<rt2500pci> how can  find out how much power my  pcmcia slots supply?
<tomatopotato> manufacturer specs of the pc
<rt2500pci> any command that can help me find out?
<tomatopotato> i dont think so, but might be i just dont know
<tomatopotato> if the slots are like 5V only, then this is your problem
<tomatopotato> whats your hardware
<tomatopotato> what pc
<tomatopotato> mdel no
<tomatopotato> manuf
<knome> !enter | tomatopotato
<ubottu> tomatopotato: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tomatopotato> apologies
<rt2500pci> Dell Latitude C600
<tomatopotato> exact name defenition of your card please rt2500pci
<rt2500pci> Dell Latitude C600 specs on DELL's website says :  Cards supported 	3.3-V and 5-V
<tomatopotato> is your card a typeIII card?
<rt2500pci> FCC ID: NDD9571080404
<tomatopotato> who is the manufacturer of your card
<tomatopotato> and the exact modelnumber
<tomatopotato> rt2500pci: if its type 3 you must use the lower card slot the uper one will not work
<rt2500pci> Edimax Cardbus Wireless LAN  EW-7108PCg
<tomatopotato> rt2500pci: did you try the lower slot_?
<rt2500pci> Edimax Cardbus Wireless LAN  EW-7108PCg
<rt2500pci> http://www.edimax.com/en/produce_detail.php?pd_id=5&pl1_id=1&pl2_id=44
<rt2500pci> tomatopotato, upper or lower slot the problem remains the same
<tomatopotato> hrmm dont really know further
<tomatopotato> wait
<tomatopotato> booting from live cd and using the pcmcia card does that change anything?
<rt2500pci> you mean from a live cd other than *buntu? i do not have any live CDs. can try booting from usb with the help of plop boot manager
<tomatopotato> did you try it with ubuntu?
<tomatopotato> xubuntu?
<rt2500pci> ubuntu live CD on  PIII with 256MB RAM laptop refuses to boot up. too little RAM. Alternate ISO is not an option either because it is used for installing the OS not for testing it
<tomatopotato> well then try xubuntu
<rt2500pci> ok. thanks for your time. will be back later
<tomatopotato> your welcome
<john__> Hi, i'm currently running xfce 4.10 and i'm very happy! It's fast, stable and quite configurable but there are some things i'm missing. One of them is a menu editor. Is there any menu editor that works with this version? thanks in advance.
<jcfp> john__: alacarte? installed by default on xubuntu iirc
<john__> jcfp, i tried but does not work
<john__> as far as i remember xfce had a menu editor
<heoyea> lxmed menu editor
<john__> thanks and menuprops but none of them are perfect
<mimisicu30> hi everyone
<john__> menuprops is ok, the only issue i have with it, i can't add items in top level menu
<john__> anyway better than nothing
#xubuntu 2013-11-25
<GridCube> Carlinhos, sure, follow the instructions here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel/+bug/1238997
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238997 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "Add support for GTK3 panel indicators" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Arave> hi
<Arave> can anyone help me?
<Carlinhos> GridCube: they don't look too good... how can i revert back to the gtk2 ones?
<GridCube> Carlinhos, there are several woraround in this thread https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<Reptard> for future refernece, is this place cool to come for noob help? Like driver issues or UI configuration.
<Unit193> If you are using Xubuntu.
<Reptard> sure am bub
<Reptard> 13.10
<Reptard> I'm on my win7 boot right now, so I was going to do everything later tonight.
<MVanDruff> hello everyone
<MVanDruff> my soundblaster audigy sound card is no longer being detected. anyone know how to fix?
<MVanDruff> my soundblaster audigy sound card is no longer being detected. anyone know how to fix?
<linuxer0> Hello world
<neweb1010> newb q
<neweb1010> Where is the win desktop?
<koegs> sorry what?
<neweb1010> on dual win/xubutu boot, where is the 'desktop' file?
<koegs> you mean, you want to see the desktop-folder on the windows-partition?
<neweb1010> yes, I have a txt file on the win side. Need to open.
<koegs> neweb1010: please take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions#Using_the_File_Manager
<dr_chaos> Hello there. I just setted up xubuntu 13.10 and it didnot show me the drive partition dialog, so I have just one logcal HDD. I need two. I downloaded gparted but It is not available to do anithing
<elfy> to work with partitions they need to be unmounted - boot the usb or whatever you used to install with and use that
<dr_chaos> elfy, oh thanx! i forgot I have the livecd
<elfy> gparted is in settings manager there - you'll likely have to swapoff as well - right click on swap partition - swapoff
<dr_chaos> elfy, thank you, I've got it
<dr_chaos> elfy, whatis lvm?
<elfy> logical volume management - and that's as much as I've bothered to know about it I'm afraid :)
<elfy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<dr_chaos> elfy, I checked box "lvm" before installation. I hoped it will allow me to part drives
<elfy> mmm - I thought so too
<elfy> might be better to hang in the channel and see if someone else see's
<dr_chaos> elfy, okay
<dr_chaos> elfy, i ll better ereboot and try gparted)
<elfy> dr_chaos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuDesktopLVM as well
<dr_chaos> elfy, oh by the way, how to set default browser here?
<elfy> exo-preferred-applications
<elfy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1537569
<elfy> all a bit confusing - "resizing the root (/) volume is tricky since you need to unmount the volume to do file system checks, and that is impossible if you are using it"
<dr_chaos> elfy, me too
<elfy> I'll shut up now - likely to just confuse the issue :)
<dr_chaos> elfy, maybe better reinstall without lvm?
<elfy> well - if I had time I might play with it - but ...
<dr_chaos> elfy, I mean myself
<dr_chaos> elfy, I just installed xbutu
<dr_chaos> elfy, maybe I ll better reinstall it?
<elfy> I know what you meant :)
<well_laid_lawn> ↓
<dr_chaos> elfy, sry I am not english as well
<elfy> if you've just installed and want to reinstall - now's the time to do it
<dr_chaos> elfy, fck yeah!)
<elfy> I used to set up partitions prior to running install - and then use the somethign else option to install where I want to
<dr_chaos> elfy, as I understand I have to create swap part first?
<dr_chaos> elfy, i installed 12.04 yesterday and have done smth wrong wit partitions and didnot see any of it after installation
<dr_chaos> elfy, how to do it the most  right way?
<elfy> dr_chaos: well - I usually create a primary then an extended - then create logicals in the extended
<elfy> leaving the primary for 'just in case'
<elfy> but gpt has changed all that
<dr_chaos> elfy, what about swap?
<elfy> in a logical
<elfy> but not sure why you'd want/need to create it first
<dr_chaos> elfy, I have (dont laugh) 80 Gb hdd. how many gb give to primary?
<elfy> some will tell you to have a seperate /home - I don't do that - but symlink to other partitions
<elfy> right - if all you're doing is playing with xubuntu on it and have no need for anything else then just use the 'Use whole drive' option and it will create a suitable swap and the rest will be available for you
<elfy> but I've got to go - work soon - good luck
<dr_chaos> elfy, thank you, good luck
<hurdorbsd> How to select kernel from grub in xubuntu 13.10
<hurdorbsd> I have 3.12.1 on my system now I want to remove it
<well_laid_lawn> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hurdorbsd> Thanks a lot guys
<alainus> what can I expect by installing 14.04 daily build?
<alainus> will it work?
<audrey> alainus: that's a good question
<audrey> install it and find out, it's called a daily for a reason
<alainus> I want to install xubuntu on a vaio pro 11, but I'm overwhelmed by the amount of problems people is having with linux on this pc
<alainus> I don't know if I should wait or go ahead.
<Unit193> alainus: Not recommended on a production computer, vbox or testing computer.
<alainus> apparently, linux 3.12 has patches for this hardware
<audrey> alainus: use a stable build
<xubuntu361> I'm not sure how to use this.  Is there anybody out there?
<genii> xubuntu361: Yes, we see what you type :)
<audrey> xubuntu361: no
<xubuntu361> Hello.  I need help first in backing up all my linux files, I think before I back up all my windows files on the other side of a 40/60 partition on my laptop.  The windows vista is defunct and has a jammed up antivirus program that failed to update and also cannot be removed.  I want to save all my files efficiently from both O.S.'s and then de-partition my hard drive to reinstall an updated version of Linux.  I am running an out
<xubuntu361> My current version of xubuntu is faulty and can no longer update.  I need some advice.  I think I could benefit from some backup software that can save my files to a flash drive.
<cowbacon> xubuntu361: http://clonezilla.org/
<blacklist> hello
<masterofpants> I got no sound on my Xubuntu machine and no volume control
<masterofpants> I cry to meslef
<Poisoned_Dragon> aww lol
<drc> masterofpants: 13.10?
<masterofpants> yes'
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, I could help with the volume control issue if I knew for sure the sound works
<drc> masterofpants: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360806/volume-indicator-issue-after-xubuntu-13-10-upgrade
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, we need you to find something to play.
<drc> That should take care of the indicator plugin...the other, it could be a lot of things.  Try the link than see.
<drc> oh...the instructions say "gksudo", doesn't work (iirc), just use sudo.
<audrey> masterofpants:
<audrey> have you tried alsamixer or pavucontrol
<masterofpants> Poisoned_Dragon,  Gracias
<masterofpants> drc, Thanks
<masterofpants> audrey, Thank YOU
<masterofpants> Sound works!
<masterofpants> pavucontrol revealed that I had muted it
<masterofpants> drc,  I did what the link said
<drc> and ?
<audrey> np masterofpants :3
<audrey> 9/10 times when sound fucks up i check pavucontrol and the wrong card is selected
<masterofpants> drc, Didn't log out yet but I will once I'm done with the 10000 things I'm doing
<masterofpants> I am ruler of all PANTS
<Unit193> audrey: No swearing please.
<audrey> lol
<masterofpants> Yes, no f*$%in' swearing
<Unit193> !guidelines | masterofpants
<ubottu> masterofpants: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<masterofpants> I was joking
<masterofpants> Sorry
<masterofpants> There is NO laughing here either!
<masterofpants> NO smiling
<newb> oh shit i'm installing for the first time oh shit oh shit wish me luck
<newb> also how come the installer has a skip button
<newb> how does that even work
<audrey> newb: the installer is easy
<Unit193> newb: TBH I don't know, could be that it comes and asks the question later or lets you set it up after.
<newb> yeah, i know
<newb> i hope i didn't screw my partitions up
<audrey> newb: did you partition automatic or manually
<newb> manually
<newb> ok, time to reboot
<newb> i'll be back, hopefully
<newb> thanks for the emotional support (?)
<newb> ok, it's done
<newb> i lost nothing
<newb> good day
<n3glv> hi guys, can someone tell me where the list that the software updater reads is? can I hand remove an app that can't be updated??
<n3glv> (flashplugin-installer)
<cowbacon> n3glv: apt-get remove flashplugin-installer
<n3glv> and will that remove my flash plugin cowbacon?
<n3glv> I need function, don't need PESTERED DAILY
<cowbacon> i dont know
<n3glv> I think it will go away....
<n3glv> not a fix
<cowbacon> if its just installer the plugin shouldnt be removed
<cowbacon> and even if it gets removed just reinstall it
<n3glv> and renew the pestering..
<n3glv> trying that now
<cowbacon> you should also clear your apt logs and stuff
<Unit193> n3glv: Why can't it be updated?  If you remove the package, the plugin is gone, yes.
<n3glv> how is thad done?
<n3glv> that done (apt logs)
<cowbacon> the easiest is do just do rm -rf /var/log but then you'll lose all your logs. if you never read or care about logs you wont notice the loss
<cowbacon> or move them to ~
<Unit193> cowbacon: Um, why?
<Rochvellon> hi, is it normal that thunar only will show smb resources if the package "samba" is installed?
<bosnjak> Rochvellon: doesn't that seam reasonable?
<Rochvellon> what's about smbclient? wouldn't that just enough?
<Unit193> I'd think gvfs-backends would be enough (that and fuse, but pretty sure you can't install it without fuse)
<Rochvellon> well, gvfs-backends is installed but yesterday i was surprised that i couldn't see the smb resources from the VM-windows and after installing the paket samba i could browse these resources
<Rochvellon> well, I'm using thunar 1.6.2 (13.04)
<bosnjak> Rochvellon: could be that you were just missing a package that was installed when you installed samba. Like samba-common which is a smbclient dependency
<bosnjak> just fishing here tbh
<Rochvellon> bosnjak> only tdb-tools was installed with samba
<bosnjak> Rochvellon: smbclient depends on libtdb1, which is provided by samba-common-bin. And that is provided by samba.
<bosnjak> Rochvellon: i am not 100%, i just analysed dependencies on the fly
<Rochvellon> bosnjak> ah, ok, thx :)
<bosnjak> Rochvellon: the question remains why it was removed in the first place, but i would leave that one unanswered :D
<KombuchaKip> Avaneya, a cerebral sci-fi for Ubuntu under development by Ubuntu Vancouver! https://www.avaneya.com
<holstein> "a cerebral sci-fi *game*".. for sell at the site above
#xubuntu 2013-11-26
<kingbeowolf> anyone using xorg edgers with a 7xxx series AMD card can speak to the quality of the experience?
<kingbeowolf> namely https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<holstein> kingbeowolf: i dont, but its pretty easy to try the ppa vs the supported version.. ppa's are not officially supported
<kingbeowolf> holstein: what do you mean by "its pretty easy"
<holstein> kingbeowolf: to add a ppa, and test the drivers you are asking about
<kingbeowolf> holstein: it could screw things up though no?
<holstein> kingbeowolf: what do i do? i have an install, that i literally try all the drivers on. i *always* have *all* my data backed up.. i expect that something might get screwed up using unsupported software on proprietary hardware
<holstein> kingbeowolf: i test all the drivers, and config until im comfortable, then i usually do a fresh install
<kingbeowolf> i have backups but i think it would take forever to reinstall and I only save my home directory not all my install software and stuff
<kingbeowolf> what do you use ?
<holstein> kingbeowolf: generally, i use what works
<holstein> kingbeowolf: whats the issue? are you thinking of trying the PPA due to some performance issue?
<kingbeowolf> holstein: yeah i think the newer AMD drivers will help solve some issues and hopefully give some extra support towards crossfire on the 7950
<holstein> kingbeowolf: you should be able to read if that is true or not
<holstein> kingbeowolf: you can add the ppa, and use ppa-purge to purge the drivers
<holstein> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (saucy), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<kingbeowolf> ill give it a shot thanks
<autif> It seems like power manager does not respect settings in 13.10. For example, I chose "ask" for power button and "Nothing" for laptop lid is closed for both AC and Battery, but neither of these are respected. The computer sleeps when I put the lid down and powers off when I hit the power button. Has anyone heard of this?
<holstein> autif: sometimes, its as simple as setting those in the place for the power adapter to be plugged, and its on batter, or vice versa
<autif> holstein: yup - i have the same setting for both AC and battery - "Nothing" when lid is closed. Still no joy!
 * j4jackj is stupid
<KombuchaKip> holstein: Thanks for pointing that out. Enjoy the site.
<xubuntu051> hi
<xubuntu051> someone there?
<uflaig> good day! Is there a possibility to put a wine application into the context menu?
<holstein> uflaig: just add the application in general, with the command to start it
<holstein> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<uflaig> right
<uflaig> sorry holstein , got a phonecall! thanks for the tip! I will add a custom item for my menu!
<xubuntu761> buenas noches
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu761> soy nuevo en xubuntu y espero que este foro sirva para mejorar mi experiencia con linux
<autif> Found the solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360615/ubuntu-server-13-10-now-goes-to-sleep-when-closing-laptop-lid
<KanoWins> hey guys
<KanoWins> does anyone know anything about video flash problems with the browser?
<Unit193> Got details?
<KanoWins> well basically, youtube, for instance, starts a video and stops after a couple of seconds
<KanoWins> this is with adobe flash player
<KanoWins> this is in chromium and firefox
<KanoWins> doesn't really have quite that problem with other distros, for example my backbox seems to play things fine
<KanoWins> okay it starts with no sound, hiccups for a moment and then the generic error comes up
<Unit193> Have you tried pepperflash?  And isn't Backbox based on Xubuntu anyway?
<KanoWins> i was going to ask u what alternative there would be, i'll try pepperflash
<KanoWins> i don't know about backbox being xubuntu based, only that they both use xfce
<KanoWins> if i open the flash console in the video window, it kinda freezes
<KanoWins> i wonder if it's a user issue, adobe flash probably only works with root login only
<KanoWins> can't find pepperflash - is there a repository that it'll show up in?
<Unit193> "adobe flash probably only works with root login only"  Umm, no, just, no.
<xubuntu271> Hi, established chromium. When I open a couple of tabs that some of them lost the title. Why is that? :(
<ObrienDave> new tabs or previously opened tabs?
<xubuntu271> and the new tabs disappear headers
<xubuntu271> open for example Wikipedia, something is happening and lost the title of this tab
<elfy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1222718
<elfy> maybe
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1222718 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Using fglrx, chromium tabs not displaying titles" [Undecided,In progress]
<ninjahattori> hi, why some icons like mail-reader or some i uget don't appear?
<well_laid_lawn> try a different icon set
<XATRIX> Hi guys, i've got an issue
<XATRIX> I have latest xubuntu, and Acer D255E netbook
<XATRIX> When i try to minimize backlight of my LCD , it rises Display Properties diallog
<XATRIX> Where i can setup resolution for displays
<XATRIX> When i try to rise the backlight it doesn't
<ObrienDave> dang, I can never remember where that setting is
<razor_> hello
<razor_> Just installed Xubuntu 12.04 @ old Fujitsu Amilo laptop. Problem  is no sound...where could i find working driver or is it impossible..
<XATRIX> I have latest xubuntu, and Acer D255E netbook
<XATRIX> When i try to minimize backlight of my LCD , it rises Display Properties diallog
<XATRIX> Where i can setup resolution for displays
<XATRIX> How can i make it not to show display settings while tuning brightness ?
<dreamer> hi all. anybode experience with x2go? I'm trying to use it with our xubuntu image at work, but all I can get is a message with 'unable to load failsafe session' and some yadayada.
<dreamer> I've tried to start the session with this: https://gist.github.com/redecs/5136841  <
<dreamer> < but same result
<dreamer> (aarg, typo-tuesday -_-)
<cfhowlett> dreamer, no idea what that is, but there are more people in #ubuntu.  Might want to ask there.
<dreamer> it's a bug with xubuntu, not ubuntu
<dreamer> x2go is an implentation of nx
<cfhowlett> dreamer, OK.  over my head, though.  sorry.  perhaps contacting the xubunt developers
<dreamer> and here I thought that this was the xubuntu support channel ..
<cfhowlett> tis.  but we're volunteers and users like you for the most part.  developers don't hang out here much
<dreamer> I'll go to #xubuntu-devel then
<cfhowlett> :)
<cfhowlett> good luck
<knome> dreamer, please don't.
<Poisoned_Dragon> have you read the x2go docs?
<dreamer> yes
<knome> dreamer, it looks like you need to specifically tell x2go to start xfce
<dreamer> I have
<dreamer> and also tried xubuntu/xfce specific startup scripts
<knome> have you asked their creators why they don't work?
<dreamer> it works fine with other desktops. only xfce/xubuntu fails
<dreamer> yes, they say it should work with xfce. the latest x2goclient has xfce as an option as well
<dreamer> thus it seems xubuntu specific why it doesn't work
<knome> yes... they say it "should work"
<dreamer> but mostly I wanted to know if anyone here has experience
<knome> have you tested it with other xfce-based distros?
<xubuntu449> anyone here?
<audrey> no
<audrey> that's a stupid question
<Lassis> Hello, ive got some issues with amd64 cpu during startup. any ideas ill be glad :D
<fartboner> Lassis: might help to say what the issue is
<Lassis> watchdog detects hard lock up on one of the cpus
<lachvalk> What does "Fix Committed" signify in Launchpad?  e.g., http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pygame/+bug/682144
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 682144 in pygame (Ubuntu) "there is no python 3 module" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<niggardly> i need help, how do I format a new HDD?
<niggardly> ext4
<niggardly> gparted iirc
<elfy> niggardly: I tend to do it with gparted
<elfy> you can do it from command line if you want to
<niggardly> elfy, i just created a msdos partition table, is this the way to go?
<niggardly> now to create an ext4 partition for the whole table?
<Poisoned_Dragon> the whole drive
<Poisoned_Dragon> if that is your aim
<elfy> if oyu only want one partition
<niggardly> yes, whole drive, but do I have to have a partition? a msdos partition?
<Poisoned_Dragon> no
<Poisoned_Dragon> partitions are just that. the table is what stores the partitions.
<niggardly> whats the difference between primary partition and extended partition?
<Poisoned_Dragon> for example, in a win8 laptop, the table is not msdos/mbr. it's GPT.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Exactly what the name implies. You can only have about 3 primary partitions on a drive. If you want to cut up the drive more, you make an extended partition to store logical partitions.
<Poisoned_Dragon> iirc
<elfy> 4 primaries - extended at least counts as a primary, and you can have 1 of those
<elfy> there is a limit to how many logicals you can have in an extended iirc - but can't remember how many
<maico> depends on disc size
<maico> according to the VDm (virtual disc manager) you can put 1 primary and 4 logicals on a 750 gig disc
<elfy> I've had way more than that on smaller drives
<niggardly> I cannot copy anything onto the new HDD; its all owned by root
<niggardly> tips?
<niggardly> i forgot how to change permissions
<niggardly> nautilus comes to mind...
<Poisoned_Dragon> should only have easy access to your home directory.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I just use sudo to launch apps I need to edit files outside of /home
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, it depends on your needs
<fartboner> niggardly: chmod
<elfy> I - create mount point/ mount partition/ chown it
<niggardly> id really appreciate instrucxtions on the noob level
<niggardly> chmod and then what?
<MVanDruff> has anyone had any problems with the new xubuntu not reading a sb audigy sound card
<elfy> MVanDruff: works ok with my old one
<knome> works with my audigy 2 card as well
<MVanDruff> it stopped working
<MVanDruff> i cant figure out why
<MVanDruff> alsamixer will not run and i have uninstalled and reinstalled.
<knome> MVanDruff, try using pavucontrol
<elfy> MVanDruff: and have you tried removing/reseating it
<MVanDruff> yes
<MVanDruff> i only get a dummy output in pavucontrol
<MVanDruff> but the card is listed as a pci device in term
<MVanDruff> 02:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 03)
<knome> that's just the firewire port
<MVanDruff> so is it not reading the soundcard at all?
<knome> 04:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<knome> i'm getting that.
<knome> (and then a game port and firewire)
<MVanDruff> http://pastebin.com/smnQ04yp
#xubuntu 2013-11-27
<bennypr0fane> hello, how can I mount a webdav network share with thunar?
<Unit193> It'd be worth a shot, I know mount.davfs works.
<bennypr0fane> Unit193, command line?
<Unit193> It's a normal mount command, but thunar may do it as well.
<bennypr0fane> in Gnome/Nautilus, you can just "connect to server", choose webdav, enter the url, done
<bennypr0fane> but I can't find a "connect to server" equivalent in thunar
<bennypr0fane> If I enter the URL in hte location bar and press enter, nothing happens
<bennypr0fane> Unit193, I mean I don't care how I mount it, command line or GUi. THe important things is that I can always see the webdav share in the file manger after that
<bennypr0fane> :-D "file manger" lol
<Unit193> Does Go > Open Location do what you want?
<bennypr0fane> Unit193, no, it doesn't do anything
<Unit193> OK, then davfs2 and mount.davfs it.
<bennypr0fane> actually, I think Gigolo is GUI meant for this
<bennypr0fane> I just mounted a sahare using Gigolo, and when double clicking it, it opens it in the file manager, so I guess that is the solution I was lookin for
<bennypr0fane> Unit193, still have to check if it sticks across reboots. thanks, have a good one!
 * David-A have tried left-hand-mouse for a couple of weeks, now back to right-hand-mouse
<ObrienDave> LOL why, oh why, would you want to do that? ;))
<Poisoned_Dragon> I could offer insight but it's inappropriate and extremely off topic. Move along. :)
<lennox> my screen is going garbled and everything locks up when i open firefox any ideas?
<David-A> Poisoned_Dragon: don't worry, it's not that, not only that
<David-A> ObrienDave: some weeks ago i felt some strain in my right-hand-fingers. it has improved sligtly, and now I feel strain in my left shoulder.
<Poisoned_Dragon> heh, you can't win.
<ObrienDave> heavy mouse? ;)
<Poisoned_Dragon> the strain in your shoulder is probably from not being use to it.
<Poisoned_Dragon> heavy arm
<David-A> ObrienDave: to the picture, i have added a separate numeric keypad placed to the left, so I have numeric keypads to both the left and right, and using one where I currently have less finger strain
<Poisoned_Dragon> smart
<David-A> ObrienDave: more to the picture, I have mapped the arrow keys to keypad 4,5,6,+ so I use all 4 fingers for arrow keying.
<David-A> ObrienDave: (similar to the h,j,k,l arrows in vim, but different order I think)
<ubuntu_or_arch> what is the diff btw fglrx and fglrx-updates
<ObrienDave> no clue. ari-yang suggests NOT using fglrx
<ubuntu_or_arch> y
<ObrienDave> you'll have to ask them
<ubuntu_or_arch> oh
<koegs> who is ari-yang?
<ubuntu_or_arch> do you know y Ubuntu is being called Spyware?
<ObrienDave> koegs, someone on main ubuntu channel
<ObrienDave> Ari-Yang
<ubuntu_or_arch> Xubuntu 13.10 uses lightdm right?
<koegs> ok, because i do not know why you would not want to use fglrx, i am using it on many notebooks :)
<ubuntu_or_arch> koegs its nonfree n prop. tht is y
<koegs> yeah, so?
<ObrienDave> i dunno, not sure what the problem was for another user
<ubuntu_or_arch> They all want us to use Gallium .. which won't work for us ..
<ObrienDave> something about removing fglrx and installing mesa video drivers. not really sure what the issue was
<ubuntu_or_arch> mesa is opensource drivers
<ubuntu_or_arch> is mega safe?
<koegs> ubuntu_or_arch: this channel is mainly for xubuntu-support, if you just want to chat about things there is #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<ubuntu_or_arch> ok
<ubuntu_or_arch> Xubuntu 14.04 has 3.12.1
<baizon> ubuntu_or_arch: it will have  the 3.13 kernel
<ubuntu_or_arch> baizon no way?? how can it be a LTS then?
<ubuntu_or_arch> MIR would replace X right?
<baizon> no
<baizon> posponed until 14.10
<baizon> postponed*
<ochosi> (at least 14.10)
<Donnie> I completely forgot the terminal commands for searching for drivers when adding hardware... like usb hardware that might need special drivers..
<well_laid_lawn> Donnie:  lsusb will list the usb devices, the modules(linux has modules not drivers) should be loaded by the kernel when the device is found/inserted
<well_laid_lawn> when you insert a usb device running   dmesg | tail   should show what the kernelcould do for it
<ochosi> koegs: afaik the place of the gtk3 ini file was changed
<ochosi> so it might be that apps that haven't been updated to a newer standard look in the wrong place
<ochosi> but i'm not sure
<koegs> strange thing is, in the xubuntu-session everything looks ok, so i am trying to think from that direction
<koegs> how does xfce set the theme?
<ochosi> with xfsettingsd
<ochosi> obviously that's not the full answer, but i don't know how exactly it does it
<koegs> ochosi: thx, that might help, actually, when i start xfsettingsd, the apps use the correct theme, but not the font size, i can work with that
<ochosi> koegs: good to hear!
<ochosi> basically you might have to start some of the stuff the xubuntu session starts
<koegs> ochosi: thx, works like a charm, only thing is a wrong background on the nm-applet icon in the systray, but i think that has to be fixed in the theme
<ochosi> koegs: yeah, it's an indicator, no?
<koegs> yes
<ochosi> then you oughta use a theme that themes indicators correctly
<ochosi> what theme are you using atm?
<koegs> ochosi: http://sixsixfive.deviantart.com/art/simpliX-Xfwm-Xfce-Notify-GTK2-GTK3-346404452
<ochosi> ah, i love sixsixfive's stuff
<ochosi> but he's not using xubuntu, so no indicator support ;)
<ochosi> shouldn't be very hard to fix though
<koegs> ochosi: https://mytestarea.de/
<koegs> there you can see my desktop, only nm-applet is wrong :D
<ochosi> sweet :)
<ochosi> looks nice
<ochosi> it's very far off the default, i like it
<koegs> took a lot of work, but i am very happy with it
<ochosi> yeah, can imagine
<ochosi> what icons are you using?
<koegs> "any color you like" (ACYL 0.9.4)
<ochosi> ah
<ochosi> weird, that theme seems to have some problems
<ochosi> menuitem-hover doesn't work here.
<ochosi> even in gtk2
<ochosi> that's rather odd
<koegs> it is white on white?
<ochosi> yup
<koegs> yeah, seen that too, but it did not bother me a lot
<ochosi> rly? how? :)
<koegs> that is not a thing i see very often other than the nm-applet :D
<ochosi> it's quite a grave issue imo
<ochosi> koegs: try this, open xfcepanel.theme and add:
<ochosi> widget "*indicator-applet*"		style "xfcepanelsystraytogglebutton"
<ochosi> widget "*indicator-button*"		style "xfcepanelsystraytogglebutton"
<ochosi> after line 93
<ochosi> then restart the panel (xfce4-panel --restart)
<ochosi> (and if it works, please send it to 665 as a patch)
<koegs> can you put it in a pastebin? i think it got broke by pasting it in the irc-client
<koegs> ochosi: got it alrady
<koegs> ochosi: it seems like in awesome it is not an indicator, but in systray "** Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon"
<xubuntu302> hi
<xubuntu302> guys pls help me
<xubuntu302> hello??
<xubuntu302> anyone there??
<cfhowlett> xubuntu302, sorry, crystal ball is broken.   no details, no help.
<xubuntu302> cfhowlett wat distro for a 1 gb ram pls....
<PiiiRKO> xubuntu302: xubuntu
<PiiiRKO> :DD
<cfhowlett> xubuntu or lubuntu
<PiiiRKO> cfhowlett: I think xubuntu is best for low pcs
<cfhowlett> PiiiRKO, they're pretty close.  Use what works for you!
<PiiiRKO> cfhowlett: true :)
<ochosi> koegs: ah, then i'm not sure, can't test that right now
<xubuntu886> Is ubuntu secure? (therefore xubuntu)
<cfhowlett> yes
<cfhowlett> xubuntu886, the biggest threat sits between the keyboard and the screen
<xubuntu886> what if canonical allowed backdoors?
<baizon> xubuntu886: linux is open source, so everybody can review the code
<cfhowlett> xubuntu886, it's open source.  pretty sure it would be found, don't you think?
<xubuntu886> no I read somewhere about binary packages or something that are difficult to read
<koegs> ochosi: would it be possible to give me a hint, i am lost when it comes to gtk-theming :(
<baizon> xubuntu886: well you can compile everything by yourself from the sources
<ochosi> koegs: well tbh i'm not sure why that particular trayicon behaves different from the rest
<baizon> xubuntu886: the community is to "big", that nobody would notice a backdoor
<xubuntu886> I am a windows user, i dont know this stuff
<knome> xubuntu886, as long as you use common sense and think twice before typing your password, you are fine.
<ochosi> koegs: i can try to patch it a little later
<koegs> ochosi: thx a lot, testing can be done by me :)
<ochosi> koegs: well i have to test it, otherwise i can't *really* fix it ;)
<xubuntu886> The community is not big, a very common bug about the sound control is still there after a month of official release
<koegs> well put, my dear friend
<fartboner> xubuntu886: why not compile everything yourself
<xubuntu886> how would anyone then see a backdoor?
<ochosi> koegs: hm, works here: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-11272013-032148pm.php
<fartboner> xubuntu886: by reading the source code?
<ochosi> koegs: that's with xfce4-panel and nm-applet as trayicon
<knome> xubuntu886, the former is a xubuntu-only issue, the latter are ubuntu-wide issues
<koegs> ochosi: hm, maybe i need to take a deeper look at my config, when i am at home
<fartboner> xubuntu886: plenty of people use xubuntu
<ochosi> koegs: yeah, could be a problem with the icon too
<ochosi> koegs: but it's hard to say, anyway from the gtk-theme code things look okayish
<baizon> xubuntu886: is is a not security-related bug
<fartboner> i don't use a sound applet i have an external sound card
<fartboner> knobs+pavucontrol is what i use
<hurdorbsd> omg I have encrypted the home drive and installation and now I want to encrypt the web
<fartboner> xubuntu886: if you're so worried about security then compile everything from source
<hurdorbsd> and other communications
<xubuntu886> does being build on debian unstable make it even more unsecure with security holes not known yet?
<fartboner> why are you so worried about it being "unsecure" anyways
<hurdorbsd> Don't worry about security on linux as it is more secure by default now
<fartboner> more secure than what?
<hurdorbsd> Just encrypt your home drive and yes keep a separate home drive
<baizon> xubuntu886: unstable doesnt equals unsecure!
<hurdorbsd> other platforms Mac OS X and Windows
<xubuntu886> i  see
<hurdorbsd> Debian Stable is rock stable! but people want Ubuntu as it is latest!
<cfhowlett> Get and read the "Debian-Ubuntu hardening guide"
<hurdorbsd> from where
<fartboner> just use damn vulnerable linux
<fartboner> hurdorbsd: google?
<knome> fartboner, please; unless you can't be helpful, don't post
<fartboner> i am being helpful
<hurdorbsd> damn vulnerable linux
<hurdorbsd> any linux-libre is safe by default + encrypted home folder + secure web practice = Pretty Good Security
<xubuntu886> :)
<xubuntu886> how can I install the indicator of lts to saucy?
<hurdorbsd> Simple
<hurdorbsd> Google it
<hurdorbsd> :p
<xubuntu886> whats the name of that plugin
<knome> hurdorbsd, please; that's not helpful either.
<hurdorbsd> I was kidding .. which indicator ?? the volume plugin ?
<xubuntu886> no the one with chat profile online,away,busy and mail shortcuts
<fartboner> knome is cracking down today hurdorbsd
<xubuntu886> it has a white email icon
<xubuntu886> ubuntu has it also
<hurdorbsd> try to add various panels
<hurdorbsd> try to add various panel items
<xubuntu886> it is not there
<knome> as the release notes say, some of the indicators are broken in 13.10
<xubuntu886> I think they say only for the volume one
<hurdorbsd> Actually I ve used pretty much raw XFCE so I have no idea .. I used Debian XFCE before .. it was 4.8 raw version almost
<hurdorbsd> Xubuntu isn't the best xfce Ubuntu I guess
<koegs> knome: is the message indicator re-integrated? in 12.10 it was removed
<knome> xubuntu886, there is a general problem with indicators which will be fixed in 14.04
<knome> koegs, i can't remember exactly, we've unfortunately lost the indicators one by one
<knome> but as i said, they should be all back for 14.04
<hurdorbsd> Xubuntu 14.04 would have 3.12 Kernel I think so
<knome> hurdorbsd, what's the point you are trying to make with your comments?
<xubuntu886> haha
<xubuntu886> found it. It is called indicator-messages
<hurdorbsd> see i told u
<hurdorbsd> knome Goto bed u need sleep
<knome> hurdorbsd, not really.
<hurdorbsd> Trust me you need sleep .. You are so irritated
<xubuntu886> hurdorbsd: Use why don't U use the offtopic channel?
<hurdorbsd> xubuntu886 why is that?
<hurdorbsd> Is it free ? :p
<xubuntu886> gnu friendly
<hurdorbsd> Oh
<hurdorbsd> Libre
<xubuntu886> well I am off
<xubuntu886> hurdorbsd: http://sd.keepcalm-o-matic.co.uk/i/hodor-hodor-hodor-hodor-hodor-18.png
<hurdorbsd> xubuntu 14.04 is classic try it now
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's out already?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Or is it just in RC?
<bazhang> early alpha, if that
<Pici> I don't think we've even hit a beta milestone yet.
<Poisoned_Dragon> heh
<hurdorbsd> alpha beta and now with 14.04 we would have a gamma release too
<hurdorbsd> gamma would be like final build with community reviews and suggestions it would be stable enough already to use
<koegs> 12, 13, 14 <- Thats the year when it was/will be releases, .04/.10 <- is the month of the year when it was/will be released
<koegs> it is the same every year :)
<hurdorbsd> It would be released in April
<hurdorbsd> kernel is latest
<koegs> hurdorbsd: once again, this channel is not for chatting
<hurdorbsd> Chatting ??
<hurdorbsd> is this room for sleeping then?
<bazhang> !ot | hurdorbsd
<ubottu> hurdorbsd: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<koegs> thx, bazhang :)
<hurdorbsd> is xubuntu lacking a sysinfo tool
<Poisoned_Dragon> you could always install one.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I use inxi, but you can install hardinfo.
<bazhang> hwinfo?
<koegs> sysinfo is in the standard-repository too
<Poisoned_Dragon> is it hwinfo?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I know one of them has a gui
<Poisoned_Dragon> anyhow.... inxi is a nice cli tool for that.
<Poisoned_Dragon> You can use it to send specs to people on irc support.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Just has to be used responsibly.
<Poisoned_Dragon> You can inadvertently flood a room with the wrong options.
<GridCube> indeed
<Bor0> what can I do when xubuntu doesn't detect my SSD?
<NuSuey> I keep having problems with Skype.. can't hear the ringing/the caller (tried to change the output devices - nothing) .. guess it's some general bug of skype?
<baizon> NuSuey: which version of: skype, xubuntu?
<TiZ> Hi. I'm having a problem with Xubuntu on my ASUS G46VW. Randomly when I log in, usually about 3/4ths of the time, I will just get a black screen and be unable to interact with the desktop. It doesn't seem that there's a particular problem with Xorg; lightdm works. And my applications have started; I can use my keyboard shortcuts to interact with my screen and keyboard backlights. But there is nothing displayed on the screen. It's all black.
<TiZ>  What do I do to fix this?
<brauleinchen> is there any easy way to format a USB stick to luks?
<brauleinchen> or, must it be command line?
<Guest87644> Hello!
<Guest87644> Cant properly boot xubuntu 13.10, get soft lock up on one cpu with the following modules linked in: snd_page_alloc(F) snd_seq_midi(F) snd_seq_midi_event(F) snd_rawmidi(F) microcode(F) snd_seq(F) psmouse(F) snd_seq_device(F) snd_timer(F) serio_raw(F) ttm edac_core fam15h_power edac_mce_amd k10temp drm_kms_helper snd(F) drm soundcore(F) sp5100_tco i2c_algo_bit i2c_piix4 parport_pc(F) asus_atk0110 parport(F) wmi mac_hid hid_generic usbhid h
<Guest87644> id pata_acpi dm_raid45 pata_atiixp xor(F) r8169 ohci_pci dm_mirror(F) dm_region_hash(F) dm_log(F) mii(F) ahci(F) libahci(F)
<Guest87644> Any clues?
<berg__> hello
<knome> hi berg__
<knome> saw your question, but don't know the answer; i'd suggest waiting if somebody who does pops up
<berg__> cool, thanx
<xubuntu244> hi everywone
<xubuntu244> helou
<xubuntu244> anybare hir?
#xubuntu 2013-11-28
<__raven_> hi
<__raven_> how to disable crash reporting?
<GridCube> how do i know if a cdrom drive is being detected?
<holstein> GridCube: i just throw something in and try and mount
<GridCube> because it obviously its not opening the cd im placing in it
<holstein> GridCube: no discs? i had one that had "lost the ability" to read DVD's, but read CD's
<GridCube> and i dont know if its the cds/dvds im trying or its that the sata slot im using is not being read
<GridCube> no. tried several cds/dvs
<GridCube> :(
<__raven_> how to disable crash reporting?
<holstein> __raven_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport
<holstein> GridCube: :/
<GridCube> \:
<GridCube> im pretty sure the device is not being detected but i dont know how to check
<holstein> if the disc work elsewhere, then something is wrong with the hardware.. could be the drive is bad, or the cable.. i would just trade things out til i get it sorted
<GridCube> yeah, but i have to shut down the pc again to check XD i just wanted to check some old backup cds/dvd to see what was on them
<xubuntu051> start up borks after splashscreen, happened right after update to 13.10
<xubuntu051> tried older kernel and daily build.  no joy
<xubuntu051> nvidia card, if anyone there...
<Si7> do you get a console at all?
<Si7> or just black nothingness?
<krytarik> Si7: They are gone already. :P
<Si7> oops :(
<xubuntu076> anybody here alive
<Unit193> I'd think not many dead....
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu586> may i ask a technical question?
<xubuntu586> I am trying to run win7 on one disk, win8 on another, but after my Ubuntu 13.10 installation i only get the GRUB> cmd line when trying to boot to the ubuntu disk
<Unit193> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<xubuntu586> thank you
<dalit> hi
<hurdorbsd> hi
<hurdorbsd> I installed Xubuntu with Encrypted Disk and it ask me to choose a passphrase .. I have to enter it everytime I login
<hurdorbsd> But it also asked me to save a auto generated passphrase .. and print and save it ..
<hurdorbsd> What is that for?
<Rochvellon> hurdorbsd> it ist for accessing the harddisk with your data in case your system is corrupted und you cannot start it any more. then you can take a live system and backup your data e.g.
<hurdorbsd> Ok I get it .. so Do I have to print and save it??
<hurdorbsd> or update it same online safely?
<hurdorbsd> Print and save is way better right?
<Rochvellon> i think so
<hurdorbsd> Ok
<hurdorbsd> How can I test my FGLRX graphics ... see I am using Opensource graphics right now .. I can play 720p without any flaw .. but when I play 1080p it is problematic .. I installed fglrx-updates driver from hardware driver option but again same problem .. but it was not the case in Windows
<hurdorbsd> When I use an external HDD I get Error when getting information for file '/media/bud/New Volume/xubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso': Input/output error.
<Rochvellon> hurdorbsd> it could be a failure of the harddisk. what's about the smart status?
<hurdorbsd> Rochvellon I fixed it on a Windows system ..
<hurdorbsd> It just repaired it in Secs
<hurdorbsd> maybe cuz it was formated with Windows
<hurdorbsd> how to install ttfs in xubuntu
<koegs> either via apt-get or put it in /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<hurdorbsd> koegs but when I use my ttf fonts in AbiWord it won't work y
<koegs> hurdorbsd: try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts#Manually
<hurdorbsd> I did it .. but it is not showing my fonts in AbiWord .. I mean it shows them but won't show preview of the fonts and neither would it show when I type em
<hurdorbsd> Do I need to install restricted extra?
<xubuntu484> Hey everyone. I'm running Xubuntu and I got into the text command line interface and it kicked me out of the GUI, what command will close this and get me back into the GUI?
<hurdorbsd> startx
<xubuntu484> startx gave me a fatal IO error 11
<koegs> xubuntu484: sudo restart lightdm
<hurdorbsd> sudo kill lightdm
<xubuntu484> all good now, thanks
<hurdorbsd> ok
<hurdorbsd> I am installing xubuntu restricted plugins
<xubuntu484> Running the terminal emulator gives me the same commands as the text command line interface, right?
<koegs> it is basically the same, just a different interface
<hurdorbsd> linux is fast with cp stuff idk y
<hurdorbsd> it is 15% faster than windows with same machine
<freedomrun> gm
<freedomrun> is it possible to get unread notification count and read them in panel?
<hurdorbsd> ok
<NuSuey> well, anyone with a problem with skype (latest) on xbuntu (13.10) - I don't get any output from the caller, I hear the "login" sound of skype, but not the caller.. tried to change sound output in the pulseaudio-prefs, nothing.. restarted skype, nothing, killed pulsaudio and restarted it.. nothing :o
<NuSuey> I guess it's just some general skype issue.. should probably use Hangouts instead
<NuSuey> everybody sleeping .. I guess
<ObrienDave> I think I just borked my Xubuntu partition
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, Happy Thanksgiving?
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett... thanks, and you too. I hope ;)
<ObrienDave> gparted is showing my partitions intact but grub won't boot
<ObrienDave> now running off a USB drive
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, reinstall grub.
<ObrienDave> how, please
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cfhowlett> see the restoregrub link
<ObrienDave> k, working
<ObrienDave> brb
<fajfarde> Hello there I have a little question. I am trying to install a Dell network printer using the Guthenprint drivers. And every installation of the printer craches with a nonresponsive installation window. Any ideas?
<freedomrun> have ou already read documentation for your printer driver installation on linux?
<cfhowlett> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<cfhowlett> fajfarde, try to add via cups
<fajfarde> will try thx for the quick help.
<ObrienDave> my windows partitions are still working. no OS in Xubuntu partition. grrrrr
<ObrienDave> i borked Xubuntu big time. :/
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, how?
<cfhowlett> uefi?  windows 8?
<ObrienDave> no, bios, win7
<ObrienDave> was trying to use mini-iso to install to another USB. I killed it in the middle of the install. impatient. grrrrr
<ObrienDave> grub wont boot from HD. trying again
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, shouldn't have borked your HDD installation
<ObrienDave> yea, I installed to sdb. I know HD is sda
<ObrienDave> i ran chkdsk on my win7 install. ok there.
<ObrienDave> trying boot-repair again. brb
<ObrienDave> laptop boots straight into windows now. sort of a good sign. no grub. xubuntu partition mostly empty. grrrrr
<cfhowlett> worst case is a reinstall
<ObrienDave> yea, was afraid of that. lost everything under Xubuntu. geez louise
<ObrienDave> dummy me.
<ObrienDave> dang, great start to my day
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, lay off the rum and eggnog.  enjoy the pumpkin pie.  come back tomorrow.
<ObrienDave> LOL been sober for a month. probably need to imbibe bunches ;))
<ObrienDave> going to take an hour to D/L the ISO. grrr
<ObrienDave> oh well, been meaning to clean out all the junk anyway
<cfhowlett> !torrent|ObrienDave, don't download: torrent.
<ubottu> ObrienDave, don't download: torrent.: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<ObrienDave> yes, by torrent. LOL
<ObrienDave> 2.5 Mb/s DSL :S
<ObrienDave> thanks, I've been around the block a few times ;))
<ObrienDave> you probably wouldn't agree with that statement right about now ;))
<xubuntu991> should i install the 14.04 daily live?
<baizon> xubuntu991: if you like to test thinkgs
<baizon> *things
<xubuntu991> is it usable? or just for a livecd test?
<baizon> xubuntu484: alphas are always for testing
<baizon> you cant expect them to be very stable
<baizon> ou, hes gone :/
<ObrienDave> how do I re-enable quick search in synaptic?
<ObrienDave> LOL never mind, it showed up. sheesh
<baizon> :)
<ObrienDave> borked my Xubuntu partition. starting over. GRRRRRR
<clipper> Hi, I am running 12.04 but I want to change the artwork for the boot screen and login screens to the new version in 13.*, can anyone tell me how I can do this?
<addaitech> anyone know where i can find a network bandwidth monitor panel applet for xfce, google searches are turning up a bunch of dead links for me
<TheSheep> !info xfce4-netload-plugin
<ubottu> xfce4-netload-plugin (source: xfce4-netload-plugin): network load monitor plugin for the Xfce4 panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (saucy), package size 60 kB, installed size 601 kB
<addaitech> was just looking at that one couldnt find a link for it to download, must be blind ;\
<addaitech> hah
<addaitech> nm i see it right after i say that
<addaitech> thank you sir
<TheSheep> you don't download it, you install it from the repos
<addaitech> ok nevermind, that things ugly as sin anyway lol
<TheSheep> addaitech: it's not that bad when you disable labels and change the colors
<addaitech> i'll have to mess with it some later
<geodberyl> hi
<xubuntu886> alve
<xubuntu886> salve
<black_baron1> hey y'all
<junka> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<junka> I cant stand this anymore with THIS BUG :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<brainwash> junka: simply apply the workaround
<junka> which comment?
<brainwash> #5 if you don't use Unity/Gnome
<junka> is there any chance of xfce 4.12 to be introduced in 14.04?
<baizon> junka: not really
<brainwash> first 4.12 needs to be released
<brainwash> it isn't yet
<junka> shame
<baizon> junka: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/11/expect-xubuntu-14-04-lts
<junka> oh nice
<junka> i thougt xubuntu has a 3 year old support
<junka> for lts
<bekks> 12.04 has 5 years.
<junka> ubuntu yes 5
<junka> xubuntu 3
<junka> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/xubuntu-1310-sound-indicator-fix.html#more
<junka> is this better workaround?
<junka> ???
<baizon> junka: yes, i used this fix
<baizon> i've*
<junka> on webupd8?
<junka> baizon, did gmusicbrowser also appears to work under the volume bar?
<baizon> junka: cant tell, im using clementine
<junka> clementine then
<junka> Name=com.canonical.indicator.sound
<junka> OMG CONONICAL SPYWARE EVERYWHERE
<junka> lol
<junka> fixed <#
<junka> <3
<sventon> hi all.  I try to follow the instructions here: http://javahacker.com/how-to-setup-ubuntu-under-macos-x-on-a-macbook-with-swedish-keyboard-svenskt-tangentbord-using-virtualbox/  but the guide is writen for gnome and i am not able to find this menu in xf4. Do I need to install gnome to change this settings ?
<sventon> In gnome you can select "System->Preferences->Keyboard" and then "key bord model"
<Sh1G3rU> sventon, settings -> keyboard -> layout
<sventon> Sh1G3rU: oh, I run lubuntu, maybe the xfce have a diffrent layout compared with xbuntu ?  I have no settings -> keyboard -> layout option
<pleia2> sventon: lubuntu is lxde, not xfce, you probably want to ask in #lubuntu
<sventon> pleia2: sorry, did not know about the #lubuntu room , thanks
<addaitech> how can i remove ubuntu software center?
<addaitech> ah nm i think i got it
<addaitech> was trying apt-get get remove software center forgoet the - duh...
<slickymaster> addaitech, did you manage to do it or do yo need any help?
<addaitech> i got it thanks :)
<slickymaster> addaitech, no problem
<addaitech> for some reason it runs really slow for me, seems like a waste to keep it when I dont use it anyway, would rather just use synaptic or apt-get
<slickymaster> addaitech, if you can manage to work easily with apt-get, you're, there's really no need for it
<addaitech> woah
<slickymaster> you're right ^^
<addaitech> Removing xubuntu-desktop ...
<addaitech> that cant be good
<slickymaster> nops, but that isn't supposed to happen
<addaitech> all i did was apt-get remove software-center
<slickymaster> addaitech, since you have synaptic, why don't you use it for removing the SC?
<addaitech> im going to now after i reinstall the desktop
<addaitech> yuck installing firefox again too eww ;\
<slickymaster> addaitech, it's part of xubuntu-desktop
<slickymaster> brb
<addaitech> yeah i know i always remove it though, im not a fan of it
<slickymaster> ;) I'm a Chrome man, myself
<addaitech> me too
<addaitech> hrm
<addaitech> synaptic wants to remove it as well
<addaitech> wth
<addaitech> i drank to much today or something
<addaitech> im forgetting something
#xubuntu 2013-11-29
<xubuntu876> Hey everyone. I've been a Windows guy since forever and am trying to get into Linux. I'm trying to install some stuff like Java and nvidia drivers but they're not really just click and go installs, I have no idea how to run the installers. Can I get some help?
<knome> xubuntu876, use the software center and the additional drivers dialog to install them
<xubuntu876> Oh cool.
<knome> xubuntu876, basically you should be able to install any and every application from the software center
<xubuntu876> So I can download a .run file and use the software center to install it, or rather just find the applications in the software center and install them through there?
<knome> find the applications from the software center and install from there
<knome> you don't need to download any files manually
<knome> (except in some corner cases, but you shouldn't worry about that)
<xubuntu876> For example when I search for Java in the software center it pullsup IcedTea Java Plugin and OpenJDK Java 7 Runtime, and not the actual Java install. Am I doing it wrong?
<knome> do you need a specific java library?
<xubuntu876> I have no idea, just whatever will make Java applications on the web work.
<knome> xubuntu876, install the icedtea plugin, that should work in most cases
<xubuntu876> Very well, thanks.
<xubuntu876> I just found the Additional Drivers app. Coooooooooooooollll
<xubunet> hi all!
<xubunet> I'm looking for a bit of help as a xubuntu noob.
<xubuntu876> Is Wine pretty uasy to use?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine  xubuntu876 have a read
<xubuntu876> Under what directory is the File System?
<gooligan> running side by side Xubuntu 13.10 and Win Vista, how do i get to the OS choices menu? it boots straight to windows otherwise.
<gooligan> ...tried shift and f8 on boot no effect
<UnHolyTerror> xubuntu876, ???
<x86_128> I have a problem with wine
<x86_128> I open anything under wine, no text is displayed
<well_laid_lawn> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<x86_128> well_laid_lawn, i've tried #winehq countless times
<x86_128> and am out of there
<x86_128> so what now
<x86_128> oh, google has not answers
<x86_128> nor any other search engine i've tried, no answers
<x86_128> Notepad that comes with WINE doesn't even have text
<well_laid_lawn> why use wine to use an editor?
<x86_128> and there would just be a "Program Error" Dialog with no text inside it.
<x86_128> well_laid_lawn, any program in wine, i want to use dreamweaver
<well_laid_lawn> did you check the appdb?
<x86_128> dreamweaver setup has no text and then a "Program Error" dialog appear.
<x86_128> Yes
<x86_128> Every program ***
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use wine so the bot link is the most help I can give
<x86_128> >.>
<x86_128> http://i.imgur.com/ALMPYIg.png <== my problem
<well_laid_lawn> x86_128:  using ati graphics card ?
<x86_128> uhm
<x86_128> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<x86_128> no ATI
<well_laid_lawn> try adding -no-dwrite like this post suggests - it's for steam but who knows
<well_laid_lawn> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1146389#p1146389
<x86_128> Still the same,
 * x86_128 needs to go for now, brb
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, thanks for your help yesterday, really appreciate it.
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, no problem.  are you 100% again?
<ObrienDave> well, not sure about 100%, but up and running. needed to clean the junk out anyway LOL. (trying to keep my sense of humor intact)
<ObrienDave> now I know why you all like separate root & data partitions
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, it does tend to pay for itself over time in reduced heartache
<ObrienDave> i can understand that. thinking about doing that after this fiasco. any guides you can suggest?
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, no guides, just my practice.  YMMV.  Alway use a dedicated /home.  clean out the old kernals once a quarter but always retain the final 2.  put essential stuff in ubuntuone for backup
<cfhowlett> *kernels*
<cfhowlett> and have fun
<ObrienDave> could I resize my home partition without reinstalling Xubuntu? or would you suggest starting over
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> you want to move it to a seperate partition as well?
<bazhang> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<bazhang> if it
<bazhang> s a fresh install then just set it up from scratch
<ObrienDave> I just want to avoid future heartaches like last night. lost just about everything. very fresh right now
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, you can pretty much re-part anytime.  if you're reinstalling, set it up know.
<ObrienDave> yea, wanted to do it before I reinstall 100GB of junk ;))
<cfhowlett> :)
<cfhowlett> you are learning SO much!
<bazhang> a resize will likely take longer than a fresh install, if it's recent
<ObrienDave> hey, I may be old and slow, but not old, slow, and dumb. although you probably wouldn't have agreed with that 24 hours ago LOL
<cfhowlett> don't beat yourself up.  linux has a way of humbling ALL.
<ObrienDave> i have never had a problem admitting when I did something really stupid :P
<zbrkxbr> hi guys I need some help with my netbooks baterry (OS: Xubuntu   -   3GB RAM - Intel Atom 1.6 Ghz x4 - 12 inch screen - xubuntu 13.10 32 bit - Nvdia ION )  looks like I have a baterry drain issue it's dechargcing so fast
<zbrkxbr> oh model number Asus : EEE 1201N
<zbrkxbr>  any sugestions ?
<xubuntu726> SOMEONE CAN HELP ME?
<cub> maybe, ask your questions and we'll see
<Boesboes> hehe
<cub> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu726> SORRY FOR MY BAD ENGLISH, I'M ITALIAN
<xubuntu726> I HAVE JUST INSTALLED XUBUNTU
<xubuntu726> BUT AT THE START
<Boesboes> and your capslock is on. :P
<cub> your English seems fine. Release CASP LOCK though
<cub> xubuntu726, what happens at start?
<xubuntu056> i have just installed xubuntu 13.10 but when i start it
<xubuntu056> there is a black screen
<xubuntu056> someone can help me
<xubuntu056> ?
<xubuntu056> ?
<cub> xubuntu056, so no login page at all?
<cub> xubuntu056, can you do ctrl+alt+F1 and login there?
<xubuntu646> hi, i have just installed xubuntu from my usb. But at the start there is a black screen. someone can help me? sorry for my bad english, i'm italian
<cub> xubuntu646, can you do ctrl+alt+F1 and login there?
<xubuntu157> nono, the problem is when i must choose windows 7 or xubuntu
<xubuntu157> i choose xubuntu and there is a black screen
<xubuntu157> someone can help me?
<xubuntu157> ?
<xubuntu157> ?
<xubuntu157> ?
<GridCube> xubuntu157, its pretty hard to help you with so little information
<arpad2> after login with one user system error message appears briefly than blackscreen comes. any idea what could be done to fix this?
<GridCube> xubuntu157, how did you installed the system, can you log in in recovery mode? is your computer hooked up to more than one monitor?
<GridCube> arpad2, try loging in as guest
<GridCube> see if you can do that
<xubuntu157> there is a screen where i must decide  if i want to start xubuntu or windows 7, when i click on xubuntu
<xubuntu157> there is only a black screen
<arpad2> GridCube>: that works and with a new user, there is no error , but I have error with the user which has sudo priviledges
<xubuntu157> so what can i do?
<holstein> xubuntu157: have you tried boot repair? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<holstein> xubuntu157: can you get in with *any* kernel from that screen? the recovery mode? or an older kernel?
<holstein> xubuntu157: is this something that was working? and broke? or something that has never worked?
<GridCube> arpad2, then login as guest and do gksu thunar. find your /home/user/ and rename your .local and .config folders, then relog as your main user and restore the settings you find useful
<syeekick> where are the hotkey settings i want my windows key to open a terminal.. i could set it in normal ubuntu but i don't know how to do in my xubuntu now
<GridCube> syeekick, go to the setting manager go to keyboard to to the tab "shortcuts"
<syeekick> yeah i was poking around in there its very difficult to put your own in there
<syeekick> i enter where the terminal is and what key i want to press yet it doesnt display it in the list
<holstein> syeekick: it can be a little tricky at first, if you literally just started messing around there.. try a known good (simple) command with a known key combo that is not in use, that is simple, that works.. troubleshoot creating an easy one
<syeekick> where is the xfce terminal located?
<syeekick> i just want to point to the binary
<holstein>  /usr/bin/xfce4-terminal ?? something like that i bet
<syeekick> yeah tehre inst the executable there :I
<syeekick> exo-open --launch TerminalEmulator  i added that as  short cut yay
<holstein> syeekick: you can search /usr/bin for what you want.. or just use the xfce4-terminal command
<slickymaster> syeekick: try /usr/bin/exo-open
<syeekick> yeah i done it :0
<syeekick> thanks guys
<slickymaster> I see you already discovered it
<syeekick> yeah by fluke lol... there was terminal clickable button and i hovered over it unintenionally and i saw the command in the tdrop down. thought damn look at that , **yoink*
<syeekick> whaat my alt key seems to be locked down all the while
<syeekick> where are the mime type settings for xubuntu?
<slickymaster> syeekick: in the Settings Manager, under the System section
<syeekick> thanks
<slickymaster> np
<syeekick> i noticed in some distros they have the root terminal built in where would it be in xbuntu?
<bazhang> sudo -i for a root shell
<syeekick> no there is normally an icon that you can click that will open a root terminal session i wanted to know where that is
<bazhang> not that I know of
<slickymaster> syeekick: there's no such a thing in Xubuntu. bazhang advise is correct use sudo -i to get a root prompt
<syeekick> i wanted to assign a shortcut so when it opens a terminal it opens as root and i dont need to login. for only one session
<syeekick> exo-open --launch TerminalEmulator << what would i add to taht to make it come up as a root terminal?
<syeekick> exo-open --launch TerminalEmulator sudo -i ... now i get a terminal prompting password :P halfway there
<syeekick> what would i add to the string to include my password
<holstein> syeekick: i wouldnt.. i would review what it means to run code as root, and think about the inconvenience vs security
<slickymaster> holstein: +1
<syeekick> yeah i know i'd open a terminal to do something not as root. but in most cases i run as root not out of convience just out of things needed to be executed as root as if not it wont work
<holstein> syeekick: if you allow your user to sudo without a prompt, then, any code that wants to run can
<slickymaster> syeekick: you can change the time frame that sudo rests without asking you for your password
<holstein> syeekick: the default set up is, *no* code like that will run.. if you want to change that, feel free.. you are welcome, though, not encoraged
<holstein> encouraged*
<slickymaster> syeekick: The default timeout of sudo is 15 minutes; that is, sudo will remember your password for 15 minutes by default.  You can modify this default timeout by adding a string in the file /etc/sudoers. However, you don't modify the file directly, but instead you use the command sudo visudo
 * holstein +1 on slickymaster 's suggestion... that is a nice compromise
<holstein> instead of editing the user permissions.. or storing a password somewhere
<syeekick> yeah i just wanted to know exo-open --launch TerminalEmulator sudo -i    what more i have to add to that so it can auto enter my password
<slickymaster> syeekick: for your consideration https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudoTimeout
<holstein> syeekick: you'd need to store the password somewhere its not suggested to store
<alfatau> hello all. i installed a fresh 13.10 xubuntu on a virtualbox 4.3 guest machine. the glx extensions are missing and the xorg.conf file too. how should i  do to properly configure the guest display
<alfatau> thank you in advance
<holstein> alfatau: i use the guest additions, but i cant speak to any of your versions with first-hand experience
<slickymaster> alfatau: do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf from a previous setup?
<zbrkxbr> hi guys the playmounth has been broke after install the nvdia drivers how can I fix that
<zbrkxbr> has been broken*
<alfatau> slickymaster, holstein: it's a fresh install, so there's no previous setups. i do have guest addition installed.
<holstein> alfatau: thats what i do.. i would confirm that the virtualbox modules are running, loaded, and installed
<alfatau> slickymaster, holstein: http://pastebin.com/uUaZ8q8q
<holstein> i konw how long i spent trying to get 3d forwarding from guest to host
<holstein> i never made it work, so i stopped bothering with it
<xubuntu109> Hello
<ObrienDave> greetings and welcome
<xubuntu109> I`ve downloaded Xubuntu 12,10 on my windows. But I cant succeed with installation im writing now from emulator or i dont know how to call it. That thing that opens Unbootmanager from my hard disk
<xubuntu109> that is opened by that program (sorry for my English)
<xubuntu109> The installation file does not see any discs to install whole linux. Is there any good man who can help me?
<xubuntu552> greetings and salutations
<xubuntu552> Thinkpad T400 + Xubuntu v. 11.10
<xubuntu552> I have a problem: my keyboard shortcuts stopped working a little while ago....
<xubuntu552> and I am having trouble fixing it
<ObrienDave> have you tried resetting the defaults?
<well_laid_lawn> have you checked that the keyboard shortcuts are still the same and that those do what you think in xev ?
<xubuntu552> what is "xev"?
<knome> xubuntu552, xubuntu 11.10 isn't officially supported any more; i would advise to upgrade to 12.04 first
<xubuntu552> 12.04 has obnoxious bugs, and I actually went back to 11.10 as a result
<xubuntu552> don't have time to work out the problems. 11.10 was perfect
<well_laid_lawn> xev is an app you run from a terminal that lets you check what key codes are generated when you press keys
<xubuntu552> ok, let me see
<xubuntu552> I type "xev" at the command line, and I get a lot of info
<xubuntu552> events et.c
<well_laid_lawn> yep. press say the alt key and read what is printed in the terminal - should mention Alt
<xubuntu552> KeyRelease event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x4000001,     root 0x63, subw 0x0, time 1987645, (150,489), root:(781,859),     state 0x8, keycode 64 (keysym 0xffe9, Alt_L), same_screen YES,     XLookupString gives 0 bytes:      XFilterEvent returns: False
<xubuntu552> looks like alt is working
<xubuntu552> ok, this actually helped.
<xubuntu552> there are 2 control keys, and I think that the one on the left is not working well.
<well_laid_lawn> there you go then :)
<xubuntu552> interesting... if I remove that actual key, the underlying mechanism seems to have no issues at all
<well_laid_lawn> might be something under it stopping it from going all the way down
<ObrienDave> could be the actual contact points on the circuit board are dirty
<ObrienDave> I know the bowl of tortilla soup I spilled on mine a year or so ago still gives me problems now and then LOL
<xubuntu552> aaah.... there is some sort of a piece of plastic grime blocking things
<xubuntu552> old laptop
<well_laid_lawn> that'll happen sometimes
<xubuntu552> yeah, it was a tiny little chunk of plastic that was getting in the way
<xubuntu552> pressing a key did not create the contact needed
<well_laid_lawn> so the software's still all good then
<xubuntu552> yeah
<xubuntu552> I know 11:10 is old
<xubuntu552> but I had too many issues with the latter versions
<well_laid_lawn> it's probably near end of life
<xubuntu552> 11.10?
<Unit193> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 9, 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<Poisoned_Dragon> it be dead
<ObrienDave> i do miss my 11.10. I have an old drive with it still on there
<xubuntu552> 11.10 was the best one, imo
<xubuntu552> it's also a luck thing, because I suspect that it had to do with the T-series laptops
<ObrienDave> i have a sony vaio, i had no issues at all with 11.10
<xubuntu552> right,
<xubuntu552> I think that my preference for 11.10 is due to the fact that I only use T-series
<xubuntu552> alright, kids
<xubuntu552> I am off
<ObrienDave> watch out for dirty keyboards ;))
<xubuntu131> hola me pueden decir donde encuentro la impresora en xubuntu
<knome> !es | xubuntu131
<ubottu> xubuntu131: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu131> gracias
#xubuntu 2013-11-30
<brauleinchen> the upper bar of xubuntu is off, it just disappeared. Can I reload it via terminal or do I have to reboot?
<ObrienDave> try the panel setting. see if it got turned off or set to auto-hide
<rAlsobaruwie> SweetieOfAQuestion : I need to reinstall firestater , as I have uninstalled firestater and taken the "headers" off too . | There's internet connectivity in the task-bar but I cannot get on-line. & as Firestarter has 'walked away' from the package list : which I will paste below .. I was wondering how to reinstall firestater ?
<rAlsobaruwie> packages.ubuntu.com/firestarter | Note No Saucy Derivative Packages   »»» http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firestarter  ««««
<nikolam> I switched to Gufw (ufw gui). Firestarter seems liek not maintained for a while.
<rAlsobaruwie> Is that included in Saucy Xubuntu 13.10 ??
<rAlsobaruwie> Where would I locate that on my Xubuntu 13.10 ?
<nikolam> as I know, they are all scripts and GUIs to make iptables work
<nikolam> I put a shame on them for not learning to use iptables and set linux kernel firewall manually: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<nikolam> it is saying ufw text interface comes with (x)ubuntu
<rAlsobaruwie> We al know there are specialist scripts .. but I need to know howv to install a productive firewall for more than a few months  until 14.04  ... Can you , without barring me from the discussion , tell me the way to reinstall Xubuntu , given the fact that I have uninstalled firestarter with those  Linux image 'headers'
<rAlsobaruwie> Apologies for my thick thumbs .
<rAlsobaruwie> That was a a question two lines previous BTWay .
<nikolam> you think not being able to connect online have something to do with uninstalling kernel headers?
<ObrienDave> Firestarter is no longer developed and is missing some critical features such as IPv6 support, so users may be advised to look into more modern alternatives such as gufw.
<ObrienDave> that's from the PPA
<rAlsobaruwie> ObrienDave: searching for gufw ..
<nikolam> I know kernel headers are used to compile things as additional drivers on install etc
<nikolam> see with ifconfig -a what is your network setup
<rAlsobaruwie> I tke it this is it, the µ http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/gufw
<nikolam> also one can add packages he is missing but downloading package from packages.ubuntu.com
<ObrienDave> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/saucy/universe/base/gufw
<rAlsobaruwie> opening package site ...
<ObrienDave> have you tried "sudo apt-get install gufw"???
 * rAlsobaruwie removes a q.mark or two ..
<rAlsobaruwie> there's no way to-do that as my 'download morrors' a after screwing up .. apologies , but I just downloaded the .Deb package .. and now software centre is do-ing it thingy .. seems to be all-swell.   .
<rAlsobaruwie> **s/it/its
<ObrienDave> ok fine
<rAlsobaruwie> Updatez-A: No move so far .. I need a net connection      \ switching ito installing .deb package from command-Line .. terminal .
<rAlsobaruwie> Question : Well .. it's definitely installed .. Now the golden question .. What command do I run in RXTerminal to  get the GUI .. up and running ?
<rAlsobaruwie> ObrienDave: ^ ? That twas  In Xfce Terminal Vers~ 0.6.2   , any response ?
<ObrienDave> gufw comes to mind
<rAlsobaruwie> just says there's anm instance already running , ; & doesn't want 2 open the GUIint   etc .. no dize !
<rAlsobaruwie> ***s/anm/an
<ObrienDave> try killing ufw in task manager
 * rAlsobaruwie attempt 2 slaughter ufw ...
<rAlsobaruwie> **s/attempt/attempts
<rAlsobaruwie> ObrienDave: I can't find that program in task manager http://goo.gl/sJUhej   Where am I supoosed to be aiming for ?
<ObrienDave> not 100% sure actually
<rAlsobaruwie> Errata : I can't ufw in Task manager ..   Attempt   two ?
<rAlsobaruwie> ****s/can't / can't find ufw in  TM ...
<ObrienDave> do you have "show all processes" on?
<rAlsobaruwie> chking ...
<rAlsobaruwie>  .. this is + All processes on ... in my Task Manager ~  png ... http://goo.gl/kP1DkU
<rAlsobaruwie> ObrienDave: ^   .. ?
<ObrienDave> well, i'm at a loss, how about trying to purge firestarter?
<ObrienDave> then reinstalling gufw? it runs for me
<rAlsobaruwie> there's  have internet net connection , anyways .. cpmmandz you could list ??
<rAlsobaruwie> *** s /there's / I
<ObrienDave> sorry, I don;t know those kinds of commands very well
<rAlsobaruwie> it's a popular #channel   Ghehe .
<rAlsobaruwie> Anyone know the Armw-am DinnerJacket guy that keeps sending my invites on Faqebook for Xubuntu Group ? #random
<rAlsobaruwie> Here's the ramsteiner -- http://www.facebook.com/n/?HoooHaaa&medium=email&mid=8ab5391G5af37ffbddc9G0G109&bcode=1.1380013667.AbkihOi6qcEv42di&code=1791027351&n_m=joshua6419b%40yahoo.co.uk&lloc=name
 * rAlsobaruwie took way too long to find the guy .
<defcon511> hi
<defcon511> someone there?
<Unit193> rAlsobaruwie: That's not really on topic for here.
<Unit193> defcon511: yes, just ask whatever you needed.
<rAlsobaruwie> leaves  .. see µ at Defcon~14
<defcon511> someone got a clue how i can get the window hotcorner functions from ubuntu to xubuntu
<defcon511> ?
<Unit193> Hot corner?
 * ObrienDave scratches head
<defcon511> when i drag the current window to the right/left/top corner, normaly it formats to 1/2 screen for drag/drop functions or when i drag it to the top it goes fullscreen
<defcon511> realy miss that one
<defcon511> stock xubuntu doesnt support that function, but i guess i can install it through the terminal somehoe
<ObrienDave> double clicking the title bar should maximize the window
<defcon511> i know, but i often have to do drag and drop work and i always used the fast side to side method in ubuntu and windows
<defcon511> just drag one window right/left and its comfortable to drag and drop files
<Monkeytoe> how do I find out what version of the amd catalyst drivers are currently installed?
<Guiri> I'm having an awful lot of trouble setting up Xubuntu on my new Gateway LT 41P
<Guiri> It simply doesn't let me boot from any USBs, none of the USBs I tried appeared in the boot options
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, now that I have separate / and /home partitions, any idea what this is about? "GridCube> having a dedicated /home does have use though, because if you reinstall / then your home is basically safe,(got this part) you just need to take the precaution of paying attention .local and .config (don't get this part)"
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, no idea.  I've upgraded a few times with /home and .config and /local haven't caused any issues.  best to ask him/her to clarify
<ObrienDave> ok, thanks
<GridCube> ObrienDave, you see the .local and .config folders inside your ~/ store settings for all major programs, including xfwm4, so sometimes is handy to pay attention to this folders if something goes wrong
<cfhowlett> GridCube, so "don't get" or "don't forget" ...
<ObrienDave> GridCube, ok, I do plan on being a LOT more diligent on backups from now on
<cfhowlett> :)
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, it only takes once, doesn't it?
<ObrienDave> old and slow but still learning ;) LOL
<ObrienDave> yes, sir :)
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, I put all my Tech Support stuff in Ubuntuone ... essential drivers, stuff I don't want to search out again.  That way, even if I resintall/rebuild, I can download it quickly and easily
<GridCube> cfhowlett, the "don't get" was not part of the quote
<GridCube> P:
<ObrienDave> i'm just grateful I didn't bork the whole drive. THAT would have been a major disaster
<cfhowlett> GridCube, ah, THAT'S what's happening.  got it.
<GridCube> ObrienDave, :)
<ObrienDave> yea, that was me trying to make it as concise as I could.
<GridCube> ;) dont worry
<ObrienDave> not worried, you guys have been more tolerant than I probably would have been in that situation. I really appreciate it
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, my pleasure.  Just glad you're back in play.
<ObrienDave> yep, down but not out :))
<Industrial> Why does xubuntu install the nodejs package node binary as nodejs?
<Industrial> this breaks a LOT of downstream packages expecting a #!/usr/bin/env node to work
<Industrial> How do I fix this :S?
<Industrial> made an alias ...
<bingo> is it safe to remove guake terminal and xfce settings helper from application autostart?
<cfhowlett> bingo, might want to let the settings helper run - it's load is minimal.  you can kill quake no issue
<bingo> ty
<bingo> how about zeitgesit data hub?
<bingo> zeitgesit
<bingo> nvidia x server settings?
<leelondon> hi guys
<leelondon> guys i need your help please
<leelondon> guys can you tell me what you recommend the xubuntu version?
<leelondon> for 32-bit
<ObrienDave> latest is 13.10. if you want LTS then 12.04
<leelondon> thank you Obrien
<ObrienDave> np
<ObrienDave> need a torrent link?
<leelondon> Obrien ca you please give the 32-bit download link
<leelondon> no torrent
<leelondon> what you recommend?
<ObrienDave> sure, which one? 13.10 or 12.04
<ObrienDave> 13.10 is newer,12.04 is older and more stable
<leelondon> i think more stable 12.04
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, you're beginning to sound a true guru
<ObrienDave> ok, coming right up. sec
<leelondon> give the downloading link please 32-bit
<ObrienDave> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, i'm learning from the best ;))
<cfhowlett> leelondon, torrent really is the recommended download option.  faster, safer and usually a cleaner ISO
<ObrienDave> i would recommend the torrent
<leelondon> thank you so much cfhowlett and obrien
<ObrienDave> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=%A8%99%0C%A9%0D%E3%1F%13D%09%1Ev%60v%C3I%00%D4K%F9
<leelondon> thanks again
<ObrienDave> sure
<leelondon> i am a user of archlinux for three years
<leelondon> i used ubuntu first time
<ObrienDave> well, welcome to Xubuntu :)
<leelondon> yup :P
<leelondon> it's really cool but i like xfce
<leelondon> do you?
<cfhowlett> leelondon, xubuntu is the foundation of ubuntustudio.  Not quite as tweakable as the gnome version, but it works so, I like.
<ObrienDave> I run Xubuntu 64 myself, always come back to XFCE
<leelondon> friend i used gnome2 for three years
<leelondon> but i like 3d
<leelondon> do you linus-torvalds used xfce?
<leelondon> sorry, do you know?
<ObrienDave> I like it because it's simple, fast, and just plain works.
<cfhowlett> leelondon, interesting but I do what I want.
<leelondon> yes, nopressure bro :)
<leelondon> its depend on every body
<leelondon> ok nice get back to write a code
<leelondon> Obrien are you a system administrator?
<leelondon> you works windows or linux
<leelondon> both?
<GridCube> :) leelondon if you have questions that are not about user support please do them on #xubuntu-offtopic this channel is meant for helping people solve their issues thank you very much
<ObrienDave> na, just a very long time computer geek
<leelondon> thats awesome
<leelondon> okay Obrien thanks for talking
<leelondon> goodly sound
<leelondon> tage care
<leelondon> take care
<leelondon> bye
<ObrienDave> thanks, you too. good luck
<leelondon> bye dave meet again
<syeekick> http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/
<syeekick> where are them menus in xubuntu?
<GridCube> what menus?
<x__> Hi
<x__> I have a VT2020 audio card, and it has no separate mic out
<x__> it shares the connection with a playback device
<x__> with a jack in
<x__> how do I alternate between them?
<xubuntu901> hi all, кто на русском?
<krytarik> !run | xubuntu901
<krytarik> !ru | xubuntu901
<ubottu> xubuntu901: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<krytarik> lol
<raulm> hi
<raulm> can you help me?
<krytarik> !ask | raulm
<ubottu> raulm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<raulm> how can i change the account image in xubuntu?
<xubuntu146> Dear Group
<xubuntu146> i trying to mount Exfat format and i can't
<UnHolyTerror> raulm, You mean as displayed at the login screen?
<raulm> yes, at the initial login screen
<UnHolyTerror> raulm, should be in Administration->Users/Groups or equivalent.
<krytarik> raulm: Please see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2183302&p=12827230
<moondog> raulm: the .face file in your home directory.
<moondog> 100 x 100 jpg should work
<raulm> ok, i'm going to try this, thx
<raulm> it works! thanks :D
<krytarik> raulm: Which way specifically, the ".face" one, or the AccountService one? Also in that regard, what version of Xubuntu/Xfce do you use?
<raulm> i use the AccountService method, in Xubuntu 13.10
<krytarik> Oki doki, thanks.
<raulm> :D
<ball> What's the package name for vlc?
<holstein> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-1 (saucy), package size 1052 kB, installed size 3347 kB
<ball> Hmm... I tried "sudo apt-get install vlc" but it didn't find it.
<holstein> ball: it?
<ball> My brother-in-law's Xubuntu Netbook
<ball> Let me check the version
<ball> Linux Shuttle 3.8.0-31-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 10 19:56:49 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<holstein> ball: its probably not xubuntu/ubuntu
<ball> I may reboot, in case that helps
<ball> brb
<holstein> ball: rebooting wont help you find the pacakge.. its in the ubuntu repos.. maybe you dont have the partner repo enabled
<ball> Hmm... it's definitely Xubuntu. Is there a command I can type to reset the repositories to the default?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications#vlc
<holstein> ball: you can purge ppa's with...
<holstein> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (saucy), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<ball> I don't seem to have that.
<ball> Is there another command that might achieve the same end result?
<ball> ...or at least open things up to Universe?
<ball> Ah, found a checkbox!
<ball> Hmm... I don't think the command-line apt-get is reading that preference.
<krytarik> ball: "sudo apt-get update" first.
<ball> Ah, after checking the box?  I'll try that now.
<krytarik> Yes, just to be clear. :)
<ball> Thank you!
<krytarik> Welcome.
<ball> He's going to be so happy if he can listen to his music. :-)
<krytarik> Heh, VLC isn't everything though. :P
<xubuntu897> Hello, I'm new and delete by accident, the software center sb help me to tell me how to reinstall it
<krytarik> xubuntu897: Just do "sudo apt-get install software-center. :)
<krytarik> *software-center".
<xubuntu897> ok i´ll try
<xubuntu897> thanks This is very useful website for help :)
<krytarik> Welcome.
<bingo> hello. I deleted a folder from the application menu but it still shows after reboot. any ideas what i can do?
<alens> xubuntu is much more cool than ubuntu
#xubuntu 2013-12-01
<Guest58267> I'm having a lot of trouble getting Xubuntu to load from a usb on my UEFI Gateway LT41p netbook
<Guest58267> I've read a ton of materials and nothing seemed to have worked.  Any way to get my system to boot from USB?
<GridCube> Guest58267, it depends on the uefi
<bekks> Guest58267: Disable safe boot, set boot order to usb.
<Guest58267> I did that bekks, and it still boots to Windows8, I disabled safe boot, fast boot, theres no option for legacy bios
<Guest58267> When I go to select boot device, the only option present is Windows Boot Manager
<Guest58267> Any ideas on how to get it to boot usb?
<Guest58267> Anybody?
<xubuntu299> Hi
<Megabyte> Hello, guys
<Megabyte> I've downloaded safe-rm
<Megabyte> but... it is not working... I created a test folder on my drive and tried to delete it, and it was successful
<Megabyte> (as a regular user, naturally)
<xubuntu285> helo
<xubuntu285> ?
<holstein> xubuntu285: do you have a question?
<xubuntu285> hi yes i have been trying to get multi-touch working on the synaptics touchpad on Xubuntu,
<xubuntu285> i cannot get the touchpad detected,,,,}
<holstein> xubuntu285: it works out of the box for me.. are you sure the touchpad is functional?
<xubuntu285> yes it works like a regular mouse, bur i wanted to get the two-inger scrolling working..
<holstein> xubuntu285: so, the touchpad is detected then? what is not detected?
<holstein> xubuntu285: what exactly are you trying to make happen? i have 2 finger scroll, and depending on the hardware, i get a few more features
<xubuntu285> device shows as "Virtualbox mouse integration" - i want two finger scrolling, but it doesnt work.
<holstein> xubuntu285: if its a guest, it might not
<holstein> xubuntu285: xubuntu is virtualized? what are you trying to enable?
<xubuntu285> i am running Xubuntu in a VM on a Win7 box.
<holstein> xubuntu285: it may not pass through from the host like that
<holstein> xubuntu285: as far as xubuntu is concerned, you are using an actual mouse on a machine somewhere that is called "virtualbox".. not a synaptics touchpad
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't even know if win7 does two-finger scrolling.
<holstein> xubuntu285: have you enabled/installed the guest additions?
<xubuntu285> yes i have the latest version of virtualbox and the guest addtions
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, if Win7 doesn't, and Win7 is the host, it probably won't work in any OS in VM.
<xubuntu285> on win7 is works fine. it is a hp notebook and comes with a synaptics driver utlity
<holstein> xubuntu285: this is a virtualization issue.. this will not be solved by troubleshooting enabling 2 finger scolling with a synaptics touchpad.. your question should be "enabling 2 finger scrolling from win7 host to xubuntu guest"
<holstein> xubuntu285: this is not a synaptics device to xubuntu.. its a virtualized device
<xubuntu285> ok i see. i will try to search around that issue. thanks for your help.
<temp-name0> I need to edit the xorg.conf file. How to do that w/ Ubuntu?
<xubuntu007> how can I add indicator-messages on the panel?
<xubuntu007> sorry
<baizon> xubuntu007: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Saucy/Gtk3Indicators
<xubuntu007> ty baizon  i'll try that
<arpad2> how can be some programs' autostart altered?
<arpad2> in 'Session and Startup' menu I don't see those programs which start automatically after login
<krytarik> arpad2: And which are those?
<pjotter> Hi people! Just wanted to ask a question here about the xfce desktop
<pjotter> Iḿ having this problem with the Trash. It seems that everytime I log in or restart the computer, the trash is shown to be empty in thunar. Even though there are items in it.
<pjotter> Sometimes it helps to close thunar and restart it. Sometimes, thunar will then show the trash to be full and I can go ahead and empty it. But most of the time, thunar indicates that it is empty and I can't empty it. That option is grayed out.
<pjotter> The only way to get it working again is to create a 'dummy file' and put it in the trash. Then, alloversudden. Everything works fine again.
<pjotter> Has anybody else noticed this behaviour in Xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> pjotter:  I've had that previously. I would just rm ~/.local/share/Trah/*
<well_laid_lawn> pjotter:  I've had that previously. I would just rm ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<pjotter> That could be a solution. Although it is pretty annoying that you can;t rely on the trash to give you the right information about it's status.
<well_laid_lawn> yep. There's something else going on. iirc a later update fixed things
<well_laid_lawn> might pay to see if someone in #xfce has a clue
<pjotter> What update was that? I keep my Xubuntu up to date. But the problem still persists.
<well_laid_lawn> it was a while ago I had that issue
<well_laid_lawn> maybe a year or so
<pjotter> Ok. Well I just installed a new Xubuntu 12.04, upgraded to xfce 4.10. Ran all updates but still have this problem.
<well_laid_lawn> I never found a solution or worried about it too much. If it bothers you enough trying the xfce channel might get you a solution
<pjotter> Well, like I said.. Putting something in the trash seems to normalise the problem. I might have a script run at startup that does just that. Maybe that will 'fix' it?
<well_laid_lawn> more like a workaround but sure, do that
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<pjotter> 'K Thanks :)
<xubuntu903> bonjour
<krytarik> !fr | xubuntu903
<ubottu> xubuntu903: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<krytarik> Other than that, bonjour. :)
<xubuntu903> sorry
<pjotter> hi there
<pjotter> Just to let you know. The workaround worked. Just run a script at startup that creates a dummy-file in the trash and immediately delete it will 'fix' the trash problem. It's not a very nice 'fix', but for the time being it will do.
<cfhowlett> pjotter, (and I NEVER suggest this) sounds like a bug report might be in order
<pjotter> I think so too
<knome> let me make sure; you are running 12.04 with the 4.10 PPA?
<pjotter> I'll double check
<knome> because in that case, you shouldn't file a bug report...
<pjotter> Yes, that is my setup
<pjotter> Why shouldn't it be reported as a bug?
<knome> the 4.10 PPA is provided as-is, with no promises of it working or not
<pjotter> Ok, I see.
<knome> if the bug appears without that, then please file it
<pjotter> I'm not sure if this problem didn't already occur before the upgrade though
<knome> we have the new LTS incoming soon (in april) too
<pjotter> I know. Looking forward to it! :D
<pjotter> In the next day I will be installing another clean 12.04 on another computer. I will check to see if the problem occurs.
<knome> ok, thanks, and good luck
<pjotter> I think it is this bug: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9006
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 9006 in General "Shows empty trash icon first time it's opened even if trash isn't empty." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<pjotter> Ok. So it appears. But upgrading to xfce 4.10 will (appearently) cause the bug to reappear?
<knome> i have no idea, but that's completely possible
<pjotter> I'll test it in a few days.
<knome> cheers
<pjotter> Itś not really a 'big' thing
<pjotter> In meanwhile, the my 'fix' seems to work fine.
<cfhowlett> pjotter, yeah, but that does need to be fixed.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I use 12.04 with the 4.10 ppa. seems fine for me.
<knome> cfhowlett, my point is, it might be an anomaly of using 12.04 with the xfce 4.10 package.
<knome> s/package/PPA/
<cfhowlett> ^^^^ point taken
<Poisoned_Dragon> my only occasional issue is a broken pipe at boot and being dumped to tty.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I just reboot and it's fine
<pjotter> You can test it by doing: 1)Make sure something is in the trash 2) restart Xubuntu 3) Open Thunar. At this point my thunar always reports zero items in trash. 4) restart thunar. At this point thunar -sometimes-  reports there are items in the trash.
<knome> if any of you are interested in helping us out, see http://xubuntu.org/news/help-us-test-xubuntu-14-04-lts/
<pjotter> Poisoned_Dragon: I'm on an amd64 system. Is yours also amd64?
<Poisoned_Dragon> No, I'm using 12.04 on an pentium M. 32bit.
<Poisoned_Dragon> an=a
<pjotter> Ok. Sometimes bugs appear to be limited to only one architecture. Maybe in this case also. I don't know.
<pjotter> I have two amd64 systems. So I wouldn't know if the bug also appears on a 32 bit system.
<Poisoned_Dragon> you can install a 32bit os on a amd64 processor. That could be a good way to test it.
<Sh1G3rU> pjotter,  do you have any removable devices pluged in when the trash has items in it?
<pjotter> Just one USB. But there a no items in the trash that originate from that USB
<Sh1G3rU> pjotter,  every device actually has his own "trash" can, plug the device in and empty trash
<Sh1G3rU> and you are done
<pjotter> It was already pugged in. But I will see if it changes anything to the problem I'm experiencing.
<Sh1G3rU> well you can try and restore the files, and see where they lead. usually are removable devices or external hdd
<pjotter> I'm not sure how that relates to the problem I have?
<pjotter> I must logout/in. brb...
<pjotter> Ok, the problem seems not to be related to the USB. It makes no difference wheter it is plugged in or not.
<Sh1G3rU> pjotter,  do you actually have files on trashcan??
<pjotter> Yes
<Sh1G3rU> now go to the trash , right click on one of the files
<Sh1G3rU> an properties
<Sh1G3rU> pjotter,  check for original path
<pjotter> ok
<pjotter> it's ok
<pjotter> paths are correct
<Sh1G3rU> what does it say
<pjotter> It just gives the original path to where the files were located
<Sh1G3rU> empty trash
<pjotter> done
<pjotter> Trash shows 'empty trash icon'. No files in trash.
<pjotter> But this is not really what my problem is about
<Sh1G3rU> now remove any usb/removable hdd you have there and logout/login again
<pjotter> The trash is working properly. The only thing that is going wrong is when you just startup your computer. The tras is then always shown as 'empty'. Even if there are files in it.
<Sh1G3rU> i see
<pjotter> Sh1G3rU: I already did that, and it didn't make any difference. Trash still shows up 'empty' after startup, even when trash contains files.
<pjotter> But it seems this is a known bug: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9006
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 9006 in General "Shows empty trash icon first time it's opened even if trash isn't empty." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Sh1G3rU> i see
<pjotter> The only thing they are not aware of is that this bug seems to be back again in xfce 4.10
<Sh1G3rU> how many users do you have on that pc
<Sh1G3rU> ?
<pjotter> I have yet to test the beta 14.04 version to see if the bug is there also.
<pjotter> one
<pjotter> Well two, if you count root
<Sh1G3rU> do you have any scripts/apps that send file to the trash with different credentials?
<pjotter> no
<pjotter> It's a pretty much 'out-of-the-box' Xubuntu 12.04 installation. Only thing I did was uypgrade to xfce 4.10
<pjotter> For some reason, the system always 'thinks' that there are no files in trash at startup. Even when there are. If you put a dummy file in the trash and then delete it agina (from trash) the situation seems to be normalised and thunar reprts the correct status of the trash (wheter it be full or empty)
<Sh1G3rU> it never happened to me
<pjotter> Are you also on a 32 bit system?
<Sh1G3rU> yes
<pjotter> Ok. Then that might be the reason
<pjotter> Maybe this bug only appears in the amd64 version
<Sh1G3rU> are you an a 64 bit system?
<pjotter> Yes
<Sh1G3rU> try applying that patch it seems to fix that
<pjotter> I tried. But it didn't work for me.
<pjotter> O wait.. you mean the path (I thought you meant the workaround given there)
<pjotter> Iḿ not sure how to apply such a patch?
<pjotter> Does it involve recompiling Xubuntu or something?
<pjotter> That is something I have been wanting to know for some time. Evey once in a while you come across 'a patch' for some bug. But how does one go about applying such a patch?
<enrico__> hi guys, I'm having issues with an USB mixer (belkin tunestudio), it looks like xubuntu doesn't detect it
<xubuntu309> Hi
<krytarik> pjotter: Yes, that'd involve recompiling.
<krytarik> Btw, you really mean the -desktop- icon of the trash?
<pjotter> I was afraid someone would say that :) Everytime I engage in such a project, it usually ends up in completely having to reinstall Xubuntu again.
<pjotter> No, it's all icons actually
<pjotter> I have disabled my desktop trash icon
<pjotter> And added one to one of the panels
<krytarik> Because that always involve different packages, the bug report you linked to is for 'xfdesktop'.
<krytarik> *involves
<pjotter> But I tested t. They all exibit this behaviour. Although I found that sometimes. The desktop trash icon will show 'empty', while the panel-trash-icon will show full. So there is also something funny going on there.
<krytarik> It's like I just said. :)
<pjotter> Ok, so there is no bug filed for Xubuntu yet?
<krytarik> You file bug reports against specific packages, not distros.
<syeekick> hey
<pjotter> So there is no bug report on this specific bug in connection to xubuntu yet?
<pjotter> To what package does Trash belong to?
<krytarik> As I said, you'd have to be very specific, and then you can search on Launchpad for any existing bug reports.
<krytarik> pjotter: You need to distinguish between the actual trash, which is handled by Thunar, and the various ways to represent it.
<Megabyte> Hi
<Megabyte> I tried to set my portable usb drive permissions to mode=0755, and it seems they are ignored
<Megabyte> Never mind. Umask works.
<Antimattercarp> Is their any way I can troubleshoot frequent unresponsiveness?
<Antimattercarp> To the point where a hard reboot is necessary?
<Antimattercarp> I am on xubuntu 12.04 I think
<Antimattercarp> I am almost a total noob with linux
<wannaNIX> hi guys, where do I check for why a fresh install of Xubuntu hangs?
<wannaNIX> booted up from a hiren's and mounted the hdd
<wannaNIX> just a few pointers please
<pjotter> I'm a complete noob in these things but I isn't there a 'safe mode' somewhere just before booting? You may be able to boot it that way and hopefully see what the problem was using the logs?
<bekks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> wannaNIX: i test the hardware.. i use live CD's to test and/or repair the file system.. basically, the same as you would for any OS
<arca0> hi everyone, I'm having a problem with some weird graphical artifacts while using an Intel Mobile 4 Series integrated card.
<arca0> these artifacts appear at sides of windows in xfce on 13.10
<well_laid_lawn> are you using the compositor?
<arca0> it's a default xfce setup - I haven't changed any settings so im not sure
<arca0> oh yes, I switched it off now
<well_laid_lawn> see if that helps
<arca0> looks like they're still here but I'll see on new windows
<arca0> yeh, it's still here - these only appear occasionally - mainly with firefox it seems
<holstein> you could try forcing the vesa driver to remove the module in use from the equation
<arca0> well, that's an option
<arca0> although it's sad - it worked so well just a release ago :(
<holstein> could be a backport that adds support back into the kernel.. assuming that is the issue, which you could test by using a vesa driver.. i would have also tested without flash, if that is the case, if firefox is literally the only thing causing the issue, and that is indeed during flash video playback
<arca0> oh no, I'm not using flash and it's not only firefox - happens very occasionally with terminal too
<arca0> plus fonts get weird artifacts as well
<arca0> (if that might be a hint)
<holstein> i think the best hint would be, under a different driver, you have no artifacts
<holstein> i would also look for and apply all upgrades, in case a fix has come through
<arca0> I have updated. and I've also run xubuntu 13.10 on this laptop with the amd gfx card active instead of the integrated one and it ran without artifacts
<holstein> arca0: there are PPA's (which are not officially supported) for those dual gpu cards.. i would say, that is the issue.
<arca0> ok thanks, I'll check them out then :)
<holstein> arca0: might be a bug for that.. usually the intel sides are supported out of the box
<arca0> yea it was running very smoothly until this update - that's why i disabled hybrid/dual and ceased to use amd entirely - it was very buggy
<holstein> arca0: try booting the last kernel and testing
<holstein> arca0: when you said "default setup, i havent changed anything" that wasnt implying to me that an upgrade broke it
<holstein> arca0: if everything was fine, you did an upgrade and a kernel upgrade came in, and now this is happening, test with the last kernel.. that is likely the issue
<arca0> oh sorry, I've been using xubuntu 13.04 but did a fresh install of 13.10
<holstein> arca0: you can tap shift at boot, and get to the kernel list
<arca0> so it was not technically an update ;)
<arca0> sorry for the confusion
<holstein> arca0: i would try from a live CD for 13.10.. to make certain this is nothing in the version upgrade
<holstein> arca0: i would try as a diffrent user to make sure its nothing in the user config
<arca0> holstein: good points - anything else you could suggest? I'd get to it immediately
<holstein> arca0: other than looking for xorg logs, not really
<arca0> holstein: ok thanks - I'll get to it and try to find what's wrong - thanks very much for your help
<holstein> arca0: good luck!
<arca0> cheers and laters :)
<wannaNIX> holstein: i checked syslog and it errored something about all the partitions (made in windows), deleted the partition table and remade it in ext4 and swap, then didn't know what to look for next... still freezes on boot
<holstein> wannaNIX: i try live CD's, but i have my data backed up, incase i need to reinstall. i would test a live CD, then you will be able to test the hard drive and memory.
<wannaNIX> holstein: live cd doesn't work also (xubuntu 13.10) freezes the whole pc at the ~same point
<wannaNIX> downloading ubcd now...
#xubuntu 2014-11-24
<avoider> Is there a way to stop turn off the auto screen lock
<holstein> avoider: i just remove the locker
<avoider> Whats the command holstein
<holstein> avoider: i use the package manager of my choice (which synaptic is a nice GUI one) to search and see what locker i am using.. then i use that package manager to remove it
<avoider> holstein: thanks
<rayq_sec> Just go to 'Settings' --> 'Light Locker Settings' -- Enable light-locker 'ON' -- Automatically Lock the Session 'NEVER'
<rayq_sec> That way you can CTL-ALT-DEL to lock it manually if you want
<wmw> Can anyone please help me with /dev/video ? it is not there.
<holstein> wmw: what are you trying to do?
<wmw> holstein, sir, my webcam is not working.
<wmw> And /dev/video is not there.
<holstein> wmw: i would first try and see it in lspci, or lsusb.. or in the bios.. and ideally, working in an operating system that the device creators provide support for..
<holstein> then you will know that the device is working properly.. then, i would use "cheese" to test.. and/or vlc
<wmw> I checked lspci and lsusb both, but it does not seem to be present there either. The problem started the first time with me when I fresh installed Ubuntu 14.10
<wmw> I am using Dell Inspiron 1525
<wmw> And I have a Creative Webcam
<holstein> wmw: you need to see the device in lsusb if its a usb device
<holstein> wmw: could be, the device is broken, or usb is broken..
<wmw> As cheese accesses /dev/video, it says, no camera present or something like that.
<holstein> wmw: if you have it connected through any usb hubs, try bypassing them
<holstein> wmw: yes, friend. the device is not showing up.. you wont find it in /dev/video
<wmw> Oh... I checked it... but its not there in lsusb either. :(
<holstein> wmw: you cant create /dev/video, and just make it work.. if its bad, or failing, or broken, it wont show
<wmw> No sir, it is an inbuilt laptop camera, I'm not using USB
<holstein> wmw: i would go to another machine with the usb cam.. i would try a live CD.. etc
<wmw> O yeah! I can try using a live cd to check it.
<holstein> wmw: sure. so, check the bios, then.. check lspci for it.
<wmw> BUt I'm sure it was working fine with older distros...
<wmw> Thank you holstein, sir.
<wmw> I would recheck it. :)
<wmw> See you around. Gone for rebooting.
<holstein> wmw: cheers!
<aynrand420> so uh
<aynrand420> i set it so that my computer wouldn't turn the display off in settings manager, but the screen still goes black after like 10 minutes
<aynrand420> it is very annoying having to fondle the mouse while watching basketball
<aynrand420> i even restarted, same deal
<AntiSol> hi
<xubuntu910> dfdf
<xubuntu95w> Hello everyone! I have been using Xubuntu for about 3 weeks now and never going back to Windows. It's so much more friendlier to work on a Unix-based operating system.
<xubuntu95w> I have this problem even before I updated to the latest Xubuntu (14.10) that whenever I would drag and drop something, a remnant of the drag and drop folder icon and pointer stays with my mouse.
<artag> Is it possible to turn off the gesture recognition in xfce ?
<deshipu> artag: gesture recognition?
<artag> deshipu: Maybe that's the wrong term. The feature whereby a window maximises when you sweep the mouse across it, or rolls up into the title bar when you double click
<deshipu> artag: see window manager settings and window manager tweaks
<artag> I've looked there, of course, but couldn't find anything that seemed to fit the bill. I might be being stpid though ..
<deshipu> artag: the double click is there, for sure
<deshipu> artag: "Use mouse wheel on title bar to roll up the window" may be the other
<deshipu> artag: can't find the double click thing now, maybe it was removed?
<deshipu> artag: ah, got it, "double click action" in the window manager settings, last tab
<t0pazg3m> hi?
<knome> hello.
<xubuntu43d>  why not have via Samba in the menu for add printers
<wgetME> hello
<wgetME> which theme do you love for Xubuntu ?
<xangua> I kinda like ambiance and radiance
<Azelphur> !best | wgetME
<Azelphur> hmm, that factoid disappeared for some reason.
<wgetME> ok
<xubuntu85f> hey all... does any one knows whats the best method to make xubuntu run on an old spec PC 256mb ram ?
<xubuntu85f> tried installing xubuntu 9 version and then i done an update, now i have a problem that videos dont play on youtube, so i done an uograde, got ubuntu software centre, and install flash plugin
<xubuntu85f> so my youtube videos play, but very slow and pc frezz all time
<xubuntu85f> any suggestions???
<knome> xubuntu85f, if possible, get more ram
<xubuntu85f> well intention here is to give this pc to my 5year old kid, to mess round with, so upgrading parts is really out of question
<xubuntu85f> is there any other solution ?
<knome> there isn't much to do to make your low-resource PC bend to a modern OS
<knome> there are other distributions that should work better with that amount of ram though
<xubuntu85f> upgrading ram will then lead to low cpu .. so there is not much point in that
<xubuntu85f> what about allocating virtual memory...is this duable ?
<knome> adding (a lot of) swap space isn't going to help much because the HDD is likely slow as well
<knome> you are just moving the bottleneck to another place
<knome> i would look at other distributions, or, another PC or upgraded parts
<xubuntu85f> ok, point taken...thx
<knome> you're welcome
<xubuntu85f> what other OS are there, or would u recommend
<knome> i don't know them too well, but OS's like DSL might be a good point to start investigating
<knome> you can also ask ##linux where much more people are able to give meaningful feedback
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu85f: you can try http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/ and/or http://puppylinux.org/main/Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm
<slickymasterWork> or maybe even http://lubuntu.net/
<xubuntu85f> one more thing, i installed user agent addon on fire fox and added a new string to emulate brownsing on web as an ipad (which makes all browsing much faster)
<xubuntu85f> my problem is that, in my normal 64bit pc with latest xubuntu it works great
<xubuntu85f> however on the low spec pc, the page load on you tube but then then the video doenst play, i have done the flash update and in normal brwsing it works but slow...any ideias why ???
<n-iCe> hi
<knome> xubuntu85f, opt-in for the HTML5 player and see if that works any better
<xubuntu85f> how do i do that ?
<xubuntu85f> is this something i need to register/download/install ??? or simple commands i can throw in termnal to acquire ??
<elfy> https://www.youtube.com/html5
<xubuntu85f> gr8...thx will have a go at it now
<xubuntu85f> tried it, not that great..works on normal brwosing mode, but when i tried to switch to ipad mode on my pc it stops videos
<knome> xubuntu85f, sounds like the "ipad mode" is the culprit then.
<xubuntu85f> "culprit"...it works great on my 64bit xubuntu, but for the lower version pc with 256mb ram, i dont understand whats wrong
<knome> i would imagine that changing the "browsing mode" is taking off some of the processing power from playing the video
<xubuntu85f> user agent firefox addon seems great and gives you option on how you want to browse web. in ipad mode all pages load at super speed rate, and as above explained, you tube videos load with great easy, but for old cpc, pages all load fast, but its the video that doesnt play
<knome> video being choppy with 256MB RAM doesn't surprise me
<knome> xubuntu85f, which xubuntu version are you using again?
<xubuntu85f> i installed version 9 as it only requires 196mb of ram...i later upgraded to xubuntu 10 as its got the ubuntu software centre
<xubuntu85f> so to awnser your question xubuntu 10
<knome> fwiw, there is no "xubuntu 10", it's either 10.04 or 10.10; furthermore, neither of those releases are supported, so if something doesn't work, you are on your own
<xangua> you can try Lubuntu, it uses even less resources than Xubuntu
<knome> xangua, we've gone through other OS option discussion already
<knome> lubuntu 10.04 is not any more supported either, so it's a dead-end choice as well
<xangua> I didn't mean 10.04, of course 14.04 minimum
<xubuntu85f> having above in mind i was browsing by Puppy Linux, however i cant find what requiremnts are for latest version
<xangua> there even wasn't a lubuntu 10.04
<xubuntu85f> @knome...its xubuntu 10.04 lts
<elfy> xubuntu85f: that is out of support
<xubuntu85f> seems to work great for this pc however
<xubuntu85f> will try installing Puppy Linux
<xubuntu85f> does any 1 know what are requiements for the latest realease ?
<knome> ask the puppy linux IRC channel if they have one
<xubuntu85f> how do i get there, sorry, new to all this ubuntu os world
<knome> xubuntu85f, /join #puppylinux
<xubuntu85f> thx
<superboot> Hi all. I'm having an issue with xubuntu stalling at shutdown requiring a hard shutdown (using power switch). Is there anyway to clear the splash screen and see what step the shutdown process is stuck on?
<n-iCe> hi superboot
<n-iCe> using the shutdown terminal command shows you what's going on
<xubuntu85f> so been trying this out...and is just to confusing im afraid
<xubuntu85f> thx all for help and suggestions
<holstein> xubuntu85f: trying what? and whats confusing?
<xubuntu85f> puupy os
<holstein> xubuntu85f: looking at the scroll back, yo dont install puppyOS
<xubuntu85f> as an alternative to run my 256mb ram old sepc pc
<xubuntu85f> yeah, tried it out..but to confusing
<holstein> puppy will run fine there.. there are many low-spec OS's..
<xubuntu85f> ci guess it run well when u know what u doing...for instance with the drivers for network
<xubuntu85f> i have the cd driveres for windows, but then there are a lot of commands unkonm to me, like having to mount cd and so on...totally alien
<holstein> xubuntu85f: the network device either supports linux or it doesnt..
<holstein> xubuntu85f: the company can provide you with a cd with linux drivers, but, they typically dont
<xubuntu85f> its an old dell laptop
<holstein> xubuntu85f: i suggest, try mirroring the scenario that worke for you when you were learning windows
<holstein> you likely bought a PC, and used it "as-is" for years. maybe even with out wireless or networking of any kind
<xubuntu85f> not following you, going back as in what???
<holstein> its challenging to drop into *any* operating system and expect the same work flow and expertise that one has accumulated over years
<xubuntu85f> true
<xubuntu85f> frustating is the "word"
<holstein> for me, i find it *very* frustrating these days when i fire up a friends windows 8 PC.. but, thats becuase i am not familiar with the OS
<xubuntu85f> seems a pretty basic system puppy, but not been able to drive it, is driving me insane
<holstein> allowing yourself to aquire the familiarity is the key.. and also, staring with a "base" that suppots linux
<holstein> xubuntu85f: these days, hardware is *so* cheap, its really not constructive to spend too much time fighting with linux support
<xubuntu85f> so what is the base for linux...been using xubuntu and love its simplicity, i actually related very well considering i only been using that on my 64bit pc for the past months
<holstein> xubuntu85f: you can likely fine *very* cheap/free intel based hardware somewhere.. something that works "out of the box".. a P4 with a gig of ram or more
<holstein> xubuntu85f: *any* company can support linux.. some do, and very well.. like intel. intel hardware typically works "out of th box"
<holstein> xubuntu85f: you are trying to run modern operating systems on much older hardware.. and that will not get any easier
<xubuntu85f> anyhow, just wanted to keep my old pc alive for my  year old boy to start learning on something besides windows
<holstein> xubuntu85f: you have a PC with 256 of ram.. iOS *cant* run on it.. macOSX cant.. *nothing* from windows in the past few years can.. android cant.. etc
<xubuntu85f> keep going...
<holstein> xubuntu85f: nothing about linux is preventing you from using that hardware... but, you are going to be taking on the responsiblity of supporting it.. which, can be challenging/frustrating
<xubuntu85f> true
<holstein> what do i suggest? just look for easier hardware to get used to linux with..
<xubuntu85f> ok, so here is a question
<xubuntu85f> all androids tablets running linux on it right ?
<holstein> xubuntu85f: linux is just the kernel
<xubuntu85f> ok, just lost me there...
<holstein> xubuntu85f: andoidOS, and ubuntu's operating system, as well as *many* other systems use the linux kernel
<holstein> android*
<xubuntu85f> my question is, can i install android os into this old pc ?
<knome> that is out of the scope of this channel
<holstein> xubuntu85f: and the answer is, *nothing* about linux is preventing that.. linux is completely open.. you, and/or the company that made the hardware can make it where linux/xubuntu/ubuntu can run right on the hardware, easily.. and out of the box
<xubuntu85f> are there any channels that have help on this topic?
<holstein> xubuntu85f: there is little that xubuntu/ubuntu/linux can do, since they dont own, or create the hardware, to specific faciliate linux running on that device
<holstein> xubuntu85f: if dell wants, they can release to you an android version made that that hardware..  but, that is *not* easy.. and something that is setting you up for, at the best case, a lot of trial and error, and compromise
<knome> xubuntu85f, https://source.android.com/source/community/index.html
<holstein> what would i do? take that hardware, and run an operating system that is was intended to run.. something from the same era.. maybe stock xubuntu 12.04 for example..
<xubuntu85f> yeah im running xubuntu.10.04lts
<holstein> *nothing* is going to make that machine any faster, newer, or better.. you can get higher specs, and better linux support from hardware for cheap/free
<xubuntu85f> but its not handling to well, specially videos on youtube
<xubuntu85f> try changing to html5
<xubuntu85f> but also no luck
<holstein> xubuntu85f: adobe can provide for you flash content for your machine.. they do not though
<holstein> xubuntu85f: you will move forward using that hardware with *many* legitimate compromises
<xubuntu85f> what i done, was install user agent addon for firefox, and then use ipad optin to browse web...which i must admit has a high increase on speed and load page
<xubuntu85f> all work like a charm on my 64bit pc, but on the old spec pc, the video doesnt open for some reason.
<holstein> xubuntu85f: the reason is that.. the low/old spec hardare
<xubuntu85f> i have configure and added all files as on the 64bit pc, but still not working
<holstein> xubuntu85f: adobe is not interested in supporting flash content on that hardware
<holstein> xubuntu85f: you can ask them to do so.. but, the issue you are having is not with xubuntu, as your testing shows
<xubuntu85f> true
<xubuntu85f> still ok i guess for movis and all
<holstein> xubuntu85f: "ok" is relative.. and up to you.. for me, i dont run x on a machine like that..
<holstein> xubuntu85f: i run it headless, and make a file server, or some other server.. i dont expect machines that old to run modern desktops
<holstein> you can, but, you will have compromises
<xubuntu85f> well keep it for now, as i im not a great beleiver of waste, i know i might use pasts of it for other projects in future..maybe keep lcd and do PS3 console mod...:)
<xubuntu85f> holstein and all that join in with help and suggestions...thx u all so much, gr8 cummunity u have hr !
<holstein> xubuntu85f: sure.. good luck!
<yomm> Hi, i am running xubuntu 12.04, and after removing the lightdm session manager compiz is slow and tearing the place up. It was working great before the removal of the session manager ... any clues ? maybe i'm offtopic here just let me know
#xubuntu 2014-11-25
<spawn_> alguém pode me ajudar
<spawn_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/507167/sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg-returned-an-error-code-100
<mesaboogie1> heya
<mesaboogie1> I'm using crunchbang atm (lxde,openbox) and I'm using Thunar, Xchat, Geany, Terminator
<mesaboogie1> what programs will I be using in Xubuntu guys?
<cfhowlett> mesaboogie1, download .iso.  make usb.  boot usb.  test.  or download .iso.  install virtualbox to crunchbang.  make virtual machine.  install xubuntu to VM.  test
<mesaboogie1> (wow the .iso of just about any of the major distros is not going on a cd anymore is it)
<mesaboogie1> cfhowlett, that's what I'm about to do 4sure
<mesaboogie1> thank you
<cfhowlett> mesaboogie1, happy2help
<mesaboogie1> I'm wondering if I'll be using gnome-desktop
<cfhowlett> !flavors | mesaboogie1
<ubottu> mesaboogie1: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<mesaboogie1> (I figure Xubuntu is the closest in DE to ubuntu
<cfhowlett> mesaboogie1, wrong.
<mesaboogie1> oh?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu DE is unity.  xubuntu is XFCE4.  very different.  install one and then get the alternate DE's.  logout and test for yourself.  sudo apt-get install kde xfce4 lxde
<mesaboogie1> ahh ok
<mesaboogie1> what about gstreamer-good/bad/ugly dude?
<cfhowlett> mesaboogie1, compared to ???
<mesaboogie1> (I'm looking for specific hardware support here)
<cfhowlett> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mesaboogie1> I'm on #! and I can't use voice in skype, so I'm hopping around, trying Xubuntu (mainly because I fell in love with xfce with Wolvix)
<mesaboogie1> oh that's handy too , thanks
<mesaboogie1> oh there's no friendly.ubuntu.com page online right now
<mesaboogie1> I don't mind just d/ling it and trying it out
<mesaboogie1> alright thanks, bye
<cfhowlett> happy2help
<n-iCe> hi
<slickymasterWork> !hi | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<gregon> good evening
<gregon> could someone help me? graphical system seems to be brocken after the last kernel update for AMD
<gregon> Xorg is up to 100% CPU and the whole GUI is very slow at responce
<mesaboogie1> hello again
<n-iCe> hello
<mesaboogie1> heya n-iCe
<mesaboogie1> have you been using xubuntu long?
<n-iCe> yup
<mesaboogie1> lol there's like a thousand people in the #ubuntu channel
<mesaboogie1> oh good one
<n-iCe> and you
<mesaboogie1> hey can I ask some questions?
<n-iCe> you can
<mesaboogie1> I'm live and yeah long as, about 20 minutes! I'm a pro, but
<mesaboogie1> lol
<n-iCe> :)
<mesaboogie1> what gtk is this?
<mesaboogie1> (I just tried a gtk2 theme and it *borked*
<n-iCe> use Gtk and xfwm4 themes
<mesaboogie1> (I'm guessing it's gtk 3 now)
<n-iCe> the xfce project hasn't switched to gtk3
<n-iCe> as far as I know
<mesaboogie1> oh ok then
<holstein> try themes from the default repos..
<mesaboogie1> it's still /usr/share/backgrounds and /usr/share/themes :: where are the xfwm4 themes kept?
<mesaboogie1> holstein: thanks I'll have a looksy
<holstein> mesaboogie1: you can try http://xfce-look.org/ ,but as with anything like that, YMMV..
<mesaboogie1> YMMV?
<holstein> your milage may vary.. and its up to the creators of the themes to support them
<holstein> mileage*
<mesaboogie1> ahh yeah yeah ok
<holstein> xubuntu isnt doing anything special to prevent themes from working.. though, there are some changes right now that make things challenging
<mesaboogie1> holstein: hey I'm not finding any themes (except numix) in the ubuntu software center?
<mesaboogie1> what am I doing wrong?
<holstein> mesaboogie1: i dont use the software center.. and i dont theme xfce extensively.. for me, xfce is like a jeep.. rugged, durable, and aesthetically "as-is"..
<holstein> mesaboogie1: i would try something like synaptic where i would search for themes.. and i would try and add gtk themes and try and apply them
<mesaboogie1> haha, I crashed my piddly system
<Inoki> Guys is there a way to restart the whole session, like when you logout, to change the cursor? In GNOME this is -r, in Unity it's enough to use "unity".
<Inoki> How to do it in Xfce?
<Inoki> I don't get it why things like these, bugs older than me, still aren't fixed in Ubuntu.
<n-iCe> sudo service lightdm restart
<Inoki> n-iCe: isn't that how you logout?
<n-iCe> just go to the programs bar
<n-iCe> and logout
<Inoki> No I mean the command you posted, isn't it the same like when you hit the logout button?
<Inoki> Ya I found also setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp, but thanks.
<meta4> crapload of updates for 14.04 today
<n-iCe> I'm on 14.10
<n-iCe> not updates, think yesterday, kernel update
<meta4> this was more than kernel stuff; probably should stop running upgrade w/ --with-new-pkgs --install-suggests
<meta4> think I'm gonna switch this box over to mint DE ; far fewer of these updates
<holstein> lol.. its the same kernel..
<xubuntu21w> hello!
<xubuntu91w> hello!
<xubuntu91w> I have a problem, I can not boot the 64 bit installer of Xubuntu from my memory stick, I have managed to install the 32 bit one though, why does the 64 bit one not boot? I am installing on a Lenovo S205 netbook, it has a AMD E350 processor, it should be able to support 64 bit?
<pdawg> hey guys i am havving a problem
<pdawg> im running xubuntu 14.10 and its a stock install right now but i am having video tearing issues because of the shitty compositor
<pdawg> does anyone have any fixes? i found this site but idk if it will work http://nathanpfry.com/2014/11/04/fix-video-tearing-xubuntu-14-10-compton
#xubuntu 2014-11-26
<ochosi> pdawg: how well that'll work depends on your graphics card/driver mostly
<Krotos> is there anyway for me to manually add ldt16 to xubuntu 14.04.1?
<Krotos> and bust
<pdawg> my hardware is good tho
<pdawg> i am running a 770m
<aynrand420> how do i make it so that my screen never turns off, i have altered the setting in the settings mannager but it doesn't work
<David-A> aynrand420: have you checked the settings for power management or for screen saver?
<nomic> xset
<nomic> commands :  xset q
<nomic> will show that your screensaver is active
<nomic> xset s off   <- turns screensaver off
<nomic> put in these commands "xset s off"         "xset s noblank"         "xset s 0 0"
<nomic> screen blanking is no longer controleable .. since they made this "light locker" thign
<nomic> the x screen saver is not controlleable
<nomic> use those commands in the bash shell to control your screen saver
<nomic> xset q
<nomic> shows you the status of your screen saver
<nomic> aynrand420,
<nomic> aynrand420,
<nomic> this is a known problem
<nomic> it is impossible for some users, to turn off screen saver using the gui
<nomic> can ønly be done using "xset"#
<nomic> way I described
<aynrand420> thank you noic
<aynrand420> nomic
<aynrand420> i fell asleep
<aynrand420> but will apply this fix
<xubuntu70w> Hello all, Can anyone please help with 14.04 and sharing drives to windows XP ? Samba does not seem to work, and the net is no help...
<xubuntu70w> I really like xubuntu 14.04, but, I give up, the simple things, networks, deleting files w/o being treated like a child... done with... nice.. but....
<dr_bob> xubuntu70w: why does Samba not seem to work?
<dr_bob> Apparently it wasn't important.
<koegs> dr_bob: dont mind, last time he also did not give any details :D
 * dr_bob does not mind.
 * dr_bob just takes notice.
<pngl> Does someone know how to set the keyboard layout on the home/login screen? Editing the system settings only changes it *after* login. I use Xubuntu 14.10.
<GridCube> !locale | pngl
<ubottu> pngl: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<Luyin> pngl's question is being answered in #xfce
<xubuntu20w> Hi there ?    Anyone home ?
<cfhowlett> !ask | xubuntu20w,
<ubottu> xubuntu20w,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu20w> ?** Was that an automatic response ? **?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu20w, you've been here 5 minutes and you haven't asked your question yet ...
<xubuntu20w> OK, no one there then... I REALLY like you're work on Xubuntu... BLOODLY great.. NICE work !!
<cfhowlett> :0
<cfhowlett> :)
<xubuntu20w> But... If someone could please tell me how, to share a Xubuntu HDD on the wifi to the window dose  net ?
<GridCube> !samba | xubuntu20w
<ubottu> xubuntu20w: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<xubuntu20w> Thanks, But tried that... What am I doing wrong ?
<xubuntu20w> Followed the guide
<xubuntu20w> But I still get promission errors from Win ?
<xubuntu20w> I Even nuked Xubuntu and tried ubuntu...   Like this 14.04, but how can I share HDD ?
<blarmeypenguin> hang on, how?
<blarmeypenguin> can someone please introduce me to the different parts of my desktop environment here?
<blarmeypenguin> xubuntu20w: it's called a samba share
<blarmeypenguin> (I think, bcos I missed your question)
<xubuntu20w> I GIVE UP, NICE WORK PEOPLE, BUT LET ME BACK TO MS_WINDOW.... IT IS CRAP... BUT I CAN UNDERSTAND AND GET AN ANSWER.. THANKS ANYWAY...
<GridCube> well, theres not much to do if you don't have patience
<GridCube> blarmeypenguin: what do you need to know?
<cfhowlett> blarmeypenguin, #xfce for questions www.xfce.org www.xubuntu.org       for more in-depth discussion
<blarmeypenguin> I'd like to know what gtk it is (and where my themes should go) and then where my xfce4 themes should go
<blarmeypenguin> I'd like to have them all linked to a folder in /home too
<xubuntu20w> 2 Week, tring to get Xubuntu to share HDD's with the WinXp net..   any idea ?? the net nor any one here does ?
<blarmeypenguin> yeah you install/setup samba
<blarmeypenguin> look at some examples online
<cfhowlett> xubuntu20w, thought you were switching to windows?
<blarmeypenguin> and then point xp to your samba 'address'
<xubuntu20w> OK, cool... Thay works, but the promission  are the problem..
<blarmeypenguin> arr well that's a very important linux lesson to learn right there
<GridCube> xubuntu20w: there are plenty of tutorials for samba online, maybe some on your particular language that will help
<GridCube> we can not know what is going wrong with your setup
<GridCube> you could try to connect to your other computers using gigolo
<xubuntu20w> OK, Sorry for before, I have been thru all that I can find on-line, There must be some trick, that I do not see, I'm in IT and I do not get it ?
<GridCube> xubuntu20w: windows and linux are not always friends
<GridCube> you just need to figure out, my bet is something in windows is preventing you to connect properly
<blarmeypenguin> http://www.maketecheasier.com/manage-remote-filesystems-with-gigolo/ oh wow that looks simple
<blarmeypenguin> xubuntu20w: how do you do it with just windows?
<xubuntu20w> OK, I pass, anyone involved in XUbuntu14.04,   GREAT stuff, really, sweet...   sorry, just the networks that I can not wotk out... Keep it up, and thanks.
<blarmeypenguin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/337338/connect-to-school-network-drive
<blarmeypenguin> https://www.google.co.nz/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=askubuntu+connect+to+network+shares&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=v-R1VITAI8WN8QflvoC4DA
<onr> how do you remove applications from *registry*
<onr> i want to remove a particular application from main menu, destkop, "open with" menu, etc.
<blarmeypenguin> sudo apt-get remove "it"
<blarmeypenguin> dude
<onr> it's not something downloaded via apt-get
<GridCube> !mime
<GridCube> well, you can edit the mime types your application recognizes onr
<onr> ok i think i found it
<onr> Application Finder > pick the app > right click > revert
<onr> and it says "This will permanently remove the custom desktop file from your home directory."
<blarmeypenguin> I'd like to know what gtk it is (and where my themes should go) and then where my xfce4 themes should go
<blarmeypenguin> ok
<GridCube> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<GridCube> !themes
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager -> Appearance (tabs Style, Icons) and/or Settings Manager -> Window Manager (tab Style). Starting with Xubuntu 13.10, you can control some of your theme colors from Settings Manager -> Theme Configuration.
<blarmeypenguin> do I want to go out and get gtk2 themes or gtk3 themes?
<khan12> I'm using dvd::rip but I want to use it better. I didn't find an official documentation, can someone help me? At least, redirect me somewhere else..
<blarmeypenguin> doom9
<flexiondotorg> Afternoon.
<flexiondotorg> Are any of the Xubuntu team I chatted with on IRC at UOS about Ubuntu MATE in here?
<blarmeypenguin> oh what? I lost all contact with videohelp and doom9
<dianne167> hello.  i have xubuntu 14.04, and i am using cairo dock.  i like to use google chrome, with application specific windows for my gmail and facebook, and google docs.  i used to be able to use them and they would show up like their own application on the dock, to be minimized and maximized or whatever, with their own app specific icon...  for some reason right now, they are all just showing up as chrome windows, even if ther
<dianne167> e is an app shortcut for gmail on the dock, when i clock the gmail icon it opens up with a separate chrome icon on the dock
<dianne167> i do not know when this started happening, but can someone point me to what settings or whatever have an effect on this?
<frowni> Hi there, i'm having screen tearing while using xubuntu with my ATI card..what can i do :( ?
<frowni> Also while watching movies
<sohail-ahmed> I have connected my tablet with my system via usb but I could not see it neither in the browser nor in the /media. any help??
<xubuntu34w> hi
<xubuntu24w> When chromium is not included, why is it coming updates for chromium ?
<deshipu> chromium is included
<deshipu> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in utopic
<deshipu> hmm
<deshipu> maybe I have a ppa
<xubuntu24w> I meen chromium web browser, but xubuntu use firefox.
<genii> Do you have a screenshot of this ?
<xubuntu24w> no, but sometimes it is updates for chromium.
<Unit193> deshipu: chromium-browser.
<Unit193> xubuntu24w: Perhaps because you installed it, or a lib from it?
<Unit193> I believe you can view details of package updates from Update Manager, but I don't use it.
<xubuntu24w> When it comes updates it sometimes coming files for chromium too.
<krytarik> xubuntu24w: dpkg -l | grep 'chromium'
#xubuntu 2014-11-27
<xubuntu33w> HI there, I was most impressed with X14.04, the install, the GUI, great work, Thanks.   But, I am sorry to say, apart from the great GUI, I tried for two days to get X14.04 to share drives on Win Net... Hopeless...
 * xangua sees no question or details
<xubuntu33w> Oh, sorry, mu bad, ranting I guess...
<xubuntu33w> I for the life of me like X, how does one get a stable connection onto a Win network ?
<xubuntu33w> Tried Samba.... How do premission work in that ?
<johnasassdwsgre> xubuntu33w, have you tried system-config-samba ?
<xubuntu33w> Yes followed the web link that did that, Sorry DOS man, and Linux is a bit of a mistry to me....
<xubuntu33w> Had a connection for awhile, until restart..
<xubuntu33w> Only with the "Home" folders, but, was triying to share USB HDD over network ?
<xubuntu33w> Like it, great stuff, clean, easy to follow, but network shares... ?? Impossible... Anyway moving back to win7 (rubbish).. But thanks..
<quazimodo> yo
<quazimodo> there anyway to make xubuntu wake up from suspend via usb wireless mouse click?
<quazimodo> via a menu or something, I don't want to hard wire a particular mouse/keyboard device which seems to be what the guides are showing
<deshipu> quazimodo: in bios settings of your computer
<quazimodo> deshipu: oh?
<quazimodo> i thought it was somewhere else :P
<shanti> bonjour
<shanti> quelqun pour un petit conseil ?
<cfhowlett> !fr | shanti
<ubottu> shanti: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<deshipu> I'm always fascinated by different levels of courtesy in those messages in different languages.
<deshipu> sorry for ot
<Megabyte> Hello, guys
<xubuntu3i8>  anyone one ?
<xubuntu3i8> on*
<GridCube> lol, less than a minute
<El_Presidente> hi is sync to vblank in the compositor also possible on the second screen? because it works flawlessly on my primary monitor but my secondary monitor still shows tearing
<sleezio> hello, can someone recommend a system log viewer for xubuntu? i installed the ksystemlog from software center, but it isn't showing up in the menu
<cajuntechie> Hey everyone, for some reason, I can't lock the screen in a 14.04 session. Is this likely an X problem or something else? I'd like to know which log to look at so I don't bug the mailing list with a bunch of useless crap.
<ochosi> cajuntechie: how are you trying to lock the screen? did you upgrade to 14.04 or do a clean install?
<cajuntechie> ochosi: I'm clicking on the menu button then selecting the lock icon. Shortcut doesn't work either. This was a totally clean install.
<ochosi> ok, strange
<ochosi> could you open a terminal and run "light-locker-command -l"?
<cajuntechie> Let me try that
<cajuntechie> Hmm, it says light locker is not running
<ochosi> that is weird, did you disable it maybe?
<ochosi> you could open light locker settings from the settings manager
<cajuntechie> Hmm, maybe. Let me go look. That actually does sound familiar. I think I might have
<cajuntechie> Yep, it was off. Thanks!
<ochosi> ;)
<cajuntechie> Actually I;m wrong. It still isn't working
<ochosi> you might have to restart your session after enabling it (although you shouldn't have to)
<ochosi> but you can start by opening another terminal
<ochosi> and trying the command i gave you before again
<cajuntechie> Hmm, I'm still getting the 'light locker is not running'. So I should try to log out andn back in?
<ochosi> yeah you can try that
<ochosi> if that doesn't help, come back here and we can look further
<cajuntechie> OK thanks. Let me try that
<cajuntechie> Hmm that didn't work. Which log file should I look in? I assume this is an X.org thing?
<ochosi> nope, not an xorg thing
<cajuntechie> Oh
<cajuntechie> lol
<ochosi> first, let's check whether light-locker starts up
<ochosi> open another terminal and run "light-locker"
<cajuntechie> I assume I should sudo this?
<ochosi> nope
<ochosi> otherwise i'd have mentioned it ;)
<cajuntechie> Ahh I've seen this error before. It seems dbus is having problems. I'm getting a failure to connect to socket
<ochosi> could you pastebin the error?
<cajuntechie> Sure one sec
<ochosi> ty
<cajuntechie> http://pastebin.com/u4Aeqea8
<ochosi> oh right, that is just a warning
<ochosi> ignore that
<ochosi> is it still running?
<ochosi> i mean, is the terminal still open etc?
<cajuntechie> Yes
<ochosi> ok, open a second terminal and try the "light-locker-command -l" again
<cajuntechie> That worked
<cajuntechie> It logged me out fine
<ochosi> ok, good
<ochosi> that's a start :)
<cajuntechie> Whoohoo! lol
<ochosi> so light-locker is generally working, just not autostarting for some reason
<ochosi> not sure why though
<ochosi> but anyway
<ochosi> you can kill the running instance with ctrl+c
<cajuntechie> Done
<ochosi> then run "ls .config/autostart"
<ochosi> is there a file named "light-locker.desktop"?
<cajuntechie> Yes, there is
<ochosi> ok, then run "mousepad .config/autostart/light-locker.desktop"
<cajuntechie> OK I'm there now
<ochosi> what does the exec line say?
<ochosi> (you can paste it in here directly, since it's just one line)
<cajuntechie> It's empty.
<ochosi> that's bad
<cajuntechie> Ok
<ochosi> ok, close mousepad again, then open light locker settings again
<ochosi> disable and re-enable light-locker again there
<ochosi> then open the desktop file again with mousepad and look whether the exec line is still empty
<cajuntechie> Ok done.
<cajuntechie> Ahh now it has stuff in it
<ochosi> ok, better
<ochosi> then try lock again
<cajuntechie> Worked like a charm.
<ochosi> ok
<ochosi> cool :)
<ochosi> should be fixed now
<cajuntechie> Thank you so much for your help! I know it's not a major problem but it's bugged the heck out of me for weeks.
<ochosi> not sure why it didn't work the first time
<ochosi> no problem :)
<cajuntechie> So if this happens again, all I should have to do is do this again.
<ochosi> yeah, you can also check the running processes to see whether light-locker is running
<ochosi> e.g. with "ps -A | grep light-locker" from the terminal
<cajuntechie> I hadn't even thought about that. I guess I didn't remember that light-locker was the lock app for lightdm
<ochosi> should've called it lightdm-locker :]
<cajuntechie> lol I probably still wouldn't have remembered lol
<ochosi> hehe
<ochosi> sure
<cajuntechie> Anyway,. thank you again. I'm happy to have my lock back!
<ochosi> btw, if you ever feel like helping the community by doing some testing, that is always welcome! (ofc any other sort of help is also appreciated ;))
<ochosi> our team is quite small, so contributions are more than welcome
<cajuntechie> I'm actually thinking about doing that. Maybe some dev eventually but definitely testing and doc.
<ochosi> cool!
<ochosi> right now we're only about 7-10 people, and we all have lives
<cajuntechie> Yeah, that's a small team with a lot of work!
<ochosi> indeed
<cajuntechie> I'm going to look at getting involved then :-)
<ochosi> nice, always feel free to ping me if you need help/orientation
<cajuntechie> No problem and thank you again for your help
<cajuntechie> I assume testing in a VM is allowed? I don't have to blow away my install?
<ochosi> absolutely!
<ochosi> VM testing is totally fine
<cajuntechie> Great.
<ochosi> although sometimes we enounter vm specific bugs
<ochosi> but yeah, gotta live with that
<cajuntechie> Yeah, I can imagine. But I'm sure somebody will recognize that pretty quick if I don't
<ochosi> yeah, at least somebody can always check with a real install
#xubuntu 2014-11-28
<avoider> Happy Thanksgiving #xubuntu
 * deshipu gives no thanks
<cpugirl> how to upgrade 10.04 to 10.10 ?
<SonikkuAmerica> cpugirl: Upgrade to 12.04. 10.10 is no longer supported.
<SonikkuAmerica> If you need assistance with that, I can help
<cpugirl> sorry!! 12.10
<SonikkuAmerica> That isn't supported either. We only support 12.04, 14.04 and 14.10
<SonikkuAmerica> (Did you mean 14.10?)
<cpugirl> yes
<xangua> a fresh install is the fastest way
<SonikkuAmerica> Yes.
<cpugirl> what about 14.04 to 14.10 ?
<xangua> suddenly people using 10.04 showing off, it's the moon or something?
<SonikkuAmerica> However, you can go from 10.04 > 12.04 > 14.04 without a Live image
<cpugirl> xangua:sorry it was just mistype :(
<cpugirl> I am using 14.04 now and wanna shift to 14.10
<xangua> I'm still lost
<xangua> oh, just go to software center, edit, software sources and in the update tab pick normal updates instead or LTS
<SonikkuAmerica> cpugirl: Can you paste the output of [ lsb_release -sc ] for me? (The part in [ ] is typed in a !terminal.)
<xangua> wait, xubuntu doesn't have software centre (¿) I don't remember
<SonikkuAmerica> xangua: Yes it does
<cpugirl> trusty
<SonikkuAmerica> cpugirl: Go to Software and Updates in the Settings Manager and pick "For any new version" under "Notify me of a new Ubuntu release:".
<SonikkuAmerica> cpugirl: Then close Software and Updates.
<timvisher-xubunt> are there any known bugs with acer e3-111 bluetooth drivers?
<timvisher-xubunt> my box cannot find any bluetooth devices, though other devices (macs) can see them fine
<timvisher-xubunt> lotuspsychje in #ubuntu, i think, believes the following pastebin is relevant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9278432/
<SonikkuAmerica> cpugirl: The best way to upgrade your system in place is by running [ do-release-upgrade ] once you've finished what I told you to do in a !terminal
<cpugirl> No new release found
<SonikkuAmerica> Did you do what I told you to do above?
<cpugirl> any cmds for direct upgrade 14.04 to 14.10 ?
<timvisher-xubunt> actually, probably more this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9278491/
<SonikkuAmerica> cpugirl: See http://i.imgur.com/8tnJAvk.png
<cpugirl> SonikkuAmerica: I did .
<cpugirl> SonikkuAmerica:updating cache
<SonikkuAmerica> cpugirl: Yeah, run [ sudo apt-get update ] then [ do-release-upgrade ]
<cpugirl> SonikkuAmerica:I love linux so much .No girl use here linux except me :)Thank you
<SonikkuAmerica> cpugirl: I beg to differ. I know a lot of women who use Linux
<cpugirl> SonikkuAmerica::)
<SonikkuAmerica> Bye!
<cpugirl_> how to make hotspot in linux ?
<holstein> cpugirl_: it'll be similar to this http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/ ..but, it can depend on your hardware AFAIK
<cpugirl_> holstein: thank you
<mesaboogie1> hi there
<mesaboogie1> I'm searching around for customization options and I've found the problem people are having with shutting the lid of their lappies and resuming (they/I got a lightdm login window/prompt and then a black screen) and I have the fix
<mesaboogie1> does anyone have an ubuntu forums/askubuntu account and can post for me the fix please?
<mesaboogie1> (I'm using xubuntu trusty)
<mesaboogie1> and the fix is just to go (xfce) settings>session and startup> and >advanced and "lock screen before sleep"
<mesaboogie1> https://www.google.co.nz/?gws_rd=ssl#q=xubuntu+trusty+resume+black+screen
<mesaboogie1> sorry it's not askubuntu/ubuntuforums (well it's there but) > it's actually bugs.launchpad.net
<mesaboogie1> hi is anyone here?
<xubuntu31w> Hi, all
<Rogi_> Hi
<Rogi_> One short question as I'm very new to linux and xubuntu
<Rogi_> Can I update the xubuntu 14.04 kernel the same way I would update the ubuntu 14.04?
<slickymasterWork> yes you can Rogi_
<Rogi_> thanks big time slickymasterWork
<slickymasterWork> just head on to http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/, download the version you want and then run sudo dpkg -i kernelversion.deb
<Rogi_> kernel 3.17 fixes my WiFi issues so that was a big answer I needed
<slickymasterWork> ok, no problem
<Rogi_> btw, just saying... this IRS support is so much cooler than scrolling though endless forum posts :)
<knome> IRC
<slickymasterWork> IRS = Internal Revenue Service :P
<flan_suse> When you lock the screen, isn't your wallpaper supposed to be the background?
<flan_suse> For some reason, it started happening recently that whenever I lock my screen in Xubuntu, the background is the Xubuntu default; not my custom wallpaper.
<flan_suse> I checked under LightDM settings, but could find nothing.
<GridCube> it should be, but sometimes it isnt
<GridCube> and sometimes it is
<flan_suse> Is there is a reason why?
<Poisoned_Dragon_> I put my wallpapers in /usr/share so that they show up in lightdm.
<flan_suse> I'll explain in a different way.
<GridCube> i think it depends on where the image is and if lightdm have access to them outside of an acredited user
<flan_suse> Let's say I set my wallpaper to "Fireworks.jpg".
<GridCube> like what crendentials have the file to be accessed bay anyone or not
<flan_suse> It's located under $HOME/Wallpapers/Fireworks.jpg
<Poisoned_Dragon_> with that said, my screen locker is gnome-screensaver. So, I don't have that expectation.
<flan_suse> When I lock the screen, I don't see Fireworks.jpg as the background, but instead the default Xubuntu wallpaper.
<flan_suse> GridCube: Shouldn't $HOME/Wallpapers be accessible to LightDM?
<GridCube> depends on the directory permissions
<Poisoned_Dragon_> actually, no.
<Poisoned_Dragon_> unless root has permissions for it.
<GridCube> if you set them to be readable by anyone, yes
<GridCube> if not only you
<GridCube> Poisoned_Dragon_: root has permissions for everything
<GridCube> the lightdm service might not
<Poisoned_Dragon_> True... But with lightdm, I find it better to put custom wallpapers in /usr/share/wallpapers
<Poisoned_Dragon_> I think thats where the system ones are.
<GridCube> yep, because that folder is readable by anyone
<GridCube> thoguh only root can write
<Poisoned_Dragon_> Then, lightdm has access to it at all times.
<flan_suse> The folder is readable by all, as are the files.
<flan_suse> rw-rw-r--
<GridCube> then in theory it should work
<flan_suse> Hmmmm.
<GridCube> but sometimes, it doesnt
<GridCube> for me is totally random
<Poisoned_Dragon_> In theory,it should. in practice, I never hold the expectation of anything in my home directory being freely accessable.
<Poisoned_Dragon_> So... I just put it outside home.
<flan_suse> Let me try setting my wallpaper to something under /usr/
<GridCube> flan_suse: i've used variety and set it to set the login wallpaper as well, it works
<Poisoned_Dragon_> good test
<flan_suse> And see if it works.
<flan_suse> Variety?
<GridCube> Variety is a wallpaper changer
<flan_suse> Oh.
<GridCube> https://launchpad.net/variety
<flan_suse> Alright.
<flan_suse> I set the wallpaper to something under /usr/share/xfce4/backgrounds/
<flan_suse> And when I lock the screen, I do indeed see it as the background.
<flan_suse> So lightdm is not reading anything under ~/Wallpapers/
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> yep, that sounds about right
<flan_suse> Well, it's working again now...
<GridCube> sometimes it does
<Poisoned_Dragon_> so, move it to /usr/share/xfce4/backgrounds/
<flan_suse> For some reason, setting the wallpaper to something under /usr/share/ and THEN setting it back to ~/Wallpapers/ works again...
<Poisoned_Dragon_> Then you'll always be golden.
<flan_suse> Poisoned_Dragon_: But now it works under ~/Wallpapers
<Poisoned_Dragon_> For now.
<Poisoned_Dragon_> Bet it fails after reboot
<GridCube> flan_suse: for a time it will, but then it wont
<flan_suse> It's like using another folder "reset" it or something.
<flan_suse> GridCube: But computers are supposed to be PERFECT.
<Poisoned_Dragon_> pfft
<Poisoned_Dragon_> Bwwwaaahahahahahaha
<GridCube> welcome to FOSS
<flan_suse> 100.01% perfection.
<GridCube> :3
<flan_suse> Learned something just now, and fixed this issue for the meantime.
<flan_suse> Thanks for your time PD and GC.
<flan_suse> If it keeps up, I might switch over to /usr/
<flan_suse> What the?
<flan_suse> I'm typing /i-am-finished-now-please-disconnect-me-from-freenode and it keeps saying: "/i-am-finished-now-please-disconnect-me-from-freenode is not a supported command"
<flan_suse> I'm stuck here forever!
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> derp
<Poisoned_Dragon> /part fail
<Guest98889> hi everybody
<slickymasterWork> !hi | Guest98889
<ubottu> Guest98889: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Kamil1> I have installed Xubuntu just hour ago and I must say that I freaking love it, its the best distro which I have used so far. I have just some problems with my Wifi adapter, because of lack of the drivers, but I will try first to deal with it on my own, just wanted to share it with you for now :p
<holstein> !wifi | Kamil1
<ubottu> Kamil1: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> good luck!  and cheers :)
<Kamil1> holstein: Oh, thanks for the link, it will be really helpful :)
<xubuntu194> hallo world
<max12345> hi
<xubuntu194> max12345 Do you speak russian?
<max12345> no, sorry
<brainwash> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<pjotter> Hi everybody! I installed Xubuntu 14.04 and after 10 minutes or so, my screen goes blank. Even when I set powermanagement and light locker to never do that. How is this possible and how do I get this fixed? Anyone know?
<cc_INC> Maybe you should check if anyone with similar problems have filed a bug. If not file a bug yourself on Launchpad.
<nomic> pjottter -- its the x windows screen saver
<nomic> the xset ommand
<nomic> xset command
<nomic> xset s off    xset s noblank     xset s 0 0"
<nomic> those commands
<nomic> stop your screen turning off
<nomic> again
<nomic> he gets told
<nomic> & leaves
<nomic> before finding out
<knome> nomic, please, PLEASE do not use enter as punctuation.
<nomic> hey i was trying to help
<knome> nomic, i've sent you the guidelines via ubottu in PM as a reminder
<nomic> whoever set up that light locker - so it doesn't work to stop the screen saver
<nomic> it's introduced a universal problem
<nomic> wtg.
<nomic> ie. you cannot turn the "screensaver" off
<knome> nomic, do you have a support question or are you just whining?
<nomic> i stopped
<knome> this isn't the first time you do that.
#xubuntu 2014-11-29
<phi1ipp> hi all
<knome> hello
<phi1ipp> i wonder if there is a method to setup keyboard layout switch to happen within an application rather than for the system?
<phi1ipp> i'm on 14.10 as of today
<phi1ipp> i found an article describing that for ubuntu, but it's not applicable for xubuntu unfortunately
<t0k> is there a way to reset my usb port ? what is happening is that once the usb keyboard is unplugged it wont work unless i restart my laptop.
<infamy> Does anyone know of the best program to record from my webcam? Like I can stream live, upload to YouTube live, etc. But, I'd like to be able to record to my computer as well.
<nerdistmonk> is there someway to control cpu scaling in 14.10?
<Ej-Theory> hey!
<ted123> Hello! I have enabled suspend when laptop lid is closed both on and off battery. Also in Session and Startup I have enabled lock before going to sleep. However, after i close my laptop lid i do not have to type in my password, any ideas? according to the release notes this should also be enabled by default? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu
<ted123> enabling light locker fixed it yes
<Rogi_> Hi
<Rogi_> I need some help with xubuntu kernel update
<Rogi_> can someone help me?
<cfhowlett> Rogi_, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Rogi_> I used this http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-kernel-3-17-3-on-ubuntu-14-10-ubuntu-14-04-and-derivatives/
<Rogi_> and then all hell broke loose
<Rogi_> my laptop just wouldn't start after that
<cfhowlett> Rogi_, reboot.  use and ol kernel
<cfhowlett> Rogi_, and then WAIT for the kernel to be offered via ubuntu
<Rogi_> the thing is that with the old kernle my wifi isn;t working
<Rogi_> 3.17 has this fixed
<Rogi_> worked in ubuntu but in xubuntu something happened
<cfhowlett> Rogi_, ppa is ubuntu supported.  you're on your own ...
<cfhowlett> ppa is NOT ubuntu supported
<cfhowlett> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Rogi_> got it :)
<Rogi_> ok belay what I've said :)
<Rogi_> will this sudo apt-get dist-upgrade update my kerner properly?
<Rogi_> 'cause I really prefer xubuntu and I'd like to stick with tit
<ObrienDave> Rogi_, same core system as Ubuntu just a different DE
<Rogi_> i know it's the xfce that I like :)
<cfhowlett> Rogi_, what is your wifi chipset?
<Rogi_> Realtek RTL8723BE
<Rogi_> it shows connected by no internet
<Rogi_> in ubuntu this got fixed with the kernel update
<ObrienDave> what's the output of      uname -a
<Rogi_> just a sec
<Rogi_> 3.13.0-40 generic
<ObrienDave> i'm on 41
<ObrienDave> dist-upgrade should help you there
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Rogi_> i'll try it
<Rogi_> i just hope it's enough
<ObrienDave> well, there are no absolute guarantees. ymmv
<Rogi_> i'm new to linux
<Rogi_> so i'm struggling
<ObrienDave> i've been at it 3 years and i still struggle at time :)
<cfhowlett> Rogi_, www.fullcirclemagazine.org     go to issue #0. read.   learn.  then get get #1.  read.  learn.  you get the idea.
<Rogi_> damn
<Rogi_> no I have no wifi at all
<ObrienDave> oh my
<ObrienDave> dang, try asking in #ubuntu. more people there to help
<Rogi_> in the end i might get back to ubuntu in general
<Rogi_> i'll just have to replace unity with something
<Rogi_> that thing is simply hideous
<Rogi_> :)
<ObrienDave> it's not a Xubuntu issue
<ObrienDave> please ask in #ubuntu, there's 10x as many people in that channel
<Rogi_> thx
<ObrienDave> "it's not a Xubuntu issue" just sounds wrong. i mean there's a lot of people there that are better at the networking settings than i am
<Rogi_> ok thanks
<Rogi_> i'll check it out later
<Rogi_> gtg
<Rogi_> take care
<ObrienDave> u 2
<callumw> hey guys, does anyone have any experience using the minidisplay port on a macbook pro?
#xubuntu 2014-11-30
<xubuntu60w>    
<xubuntu60w> Пртвет Hallo
<knome> !ru | xubuntu60w
<ubottu> xubuntu60w: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xubuntu60w> Do you speak Russian?
<knome> i don't, and as the bot tells you, this channel is english only
<Rochvellon> hi, i have a grafical issue with java and xubuntu 14.04 and 14.10. if i start a java programm there will be an issue in the upper left corner of the desktop: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/58265714/java.png any ideas?
<bullgard4> Rochvellon: Ich habe Xubuntu 14.04 noch nicht installiert. Ich warte, bis systemd dort angekommen ist und sich stabilisiert hat.
<Rochvellon> systemd sollte erstmal von grund auf neu geschrieben werden. mit pflichtenheft und allem, was sonst noch dazu gehört
<Unit193> bullgard4: systemd won't land in 14.04, that's an LTS too.  It's installable in 14.10, and *may* become default in 15.04.
<bullgard4> Unit193: So there is no hurry for me.
<bullgard4> Rochvellon: I rarely saw a Linux development starting with a   functional  specifications document at the outset. Notabe exception have been Linux program developments at universities.
<bullgard4> s/Notabe/Notable/
<Rochvellon> bullgard4: man sollte aber darauf achten, dass nicht einmal so und ein anderes mal so gecodet wird.
<cfhowlett> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<bullgard4> Rochvellon: Unbedingt!
<Rochvellon> eben, und deswegen sollte das von grund auf neu geschrieben werden
<bullgard4> cfhowlett: Calm down. Today is Advent 1st.
<xubuntu17w> hi, I need guidance regarding releasing a  Xubuntu virtual machine with a list of tools preinstalled and configured, under a different name...
<brainwash> Rochvellon: that's https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10978
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10978 in General "Square appears on top-left corner on screen when using composite and java-app with tray icon" [Major,New]
<xubuntu44w> Hallo
<Poisoned_Dragon> That's been an issue for a long time.
<xubuntu44w> english o german ?
<brainwash> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<xubuntu22w> hi, I need guidance regarding releasing a  Xubuntu virtual machine with a list of tools preinstalled and configured, under a different name...
<brainwash> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<brainwash> xubuntu22w: maybe these links will help you ^
<ted123> When I connect my apple usb mouse it works fine, but inserting a usb memory stick doesnt. Anyone have similar experience?
<Rochvellon> brainwash: thank you
<KM0201> got something that is driving me crazy... can anyone explain 1. how the hell this got in my menu (i didn't do it), and 2... how do I remove it?  it doesn't show up in any of the menu editors..   http://imagebin.org/324935
<KM0201> if that link doesn't work..   http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/Screenshot-11302014-094253AM_zps2934032c.png
<KM0201> i'm open to suggestions
<xubuntu63w> Does anyone know how to change the character encoding for the terminal in Xubuntu 12.04?
<xubuntu63w> In 14.04 it is easy, there it is this tab set character encoding. But I dont know how to do it in 12.04.
<Guest37162> hi
<hhelp> is there anybody here?
<cfhowlett> hhelp, ask your support question
<hhelp> ok, my xubuntu 14.10 64 bits cannot detect any wireless network nor detect any LAN connection. I am now using another computer. I copied the results for lspci and sudo lshw -C network here http://paste.ubuntu.com/9317621/
<hhelp> audio doesnt work either, i cannot save edited documents or files, graphics are not as defined as before, resolution is now worse
<cfhowlett> hhelp, wifi doesn't work, and cant save and resolution is bad?  fresh installation or what?
<hhelp> cfhowlett: dont wanna nuke it
<cfhowlett> hhelp, not what I asked ... IS THIS A FRESH INSTALL?
<cfhowlett> :)
<hhelp> cfhowlett: a sorry, no its an upgrade from 14.04
<cfhowlett> hhelp, with that many unrelated components failing, I'd venture to say the upgrade was faulty. also:  14.10?  why?  9 months of support and 14.04 is LTS.
<hhelp> cfhowlett: we can discuss abotu that once i´ve solved this issue :)
<cfhowlett> hhelp, right.  well, if the upgrade was faulty, reinstall.  torrent the .iso, verify the iso, make a USB, verify the USB, boot the USB and install.  do not format your /home (which you backed up anyway).
<hhelp> cfhowlett: computer doesnt recognize any usb hard drives or sticks either
<cfhowlett> !install | hhelp,
<ubottu> hhelp,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cfhowlett> hhelp, if you have a linux installed, you can still do it with just the .iso
<cfhowlett> hhelp, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<cfhowlett> never done it myself you understand ...
<cfhowlett> also ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Without_CD
<hhelp> cfhowlett: if I use the "install from linux", will my machine recognize the USB stick?
<hhelp> otherwise its useless
<cfhowlett> hhelp, I've never done it, but the link I just posted requires no USB ...
<hhelp> cfhowlett: those instructions need a working internet connection, which I dont have
<cfhowlett> hhelp, get the iso, make a USB
<cfhowlett> cfhowlett, no internet so ... visit your college?  library?
<hhelp> cfhowlett: thats where I am now
<cfhowlett> hhelp, cupcakes!  get the iso!
<hhelp> cfhowlett: college computer cannot open the torrent file and I need privileges to install new software
<hhelp> ok, it will take 2 hours
<cfhowlett> hhelp, and this is why you NEVER leave the house without a working Ubuntu USB.  At my college, I boot the up a stick, don't bother signing in crap, get the internet and all my apps -- in ENGLISH, since I don't speak Chinese.
<hhelp> cfhowlett: for thaat I have to hard reboot the machine (in plain english, unplug it) and restart it.
<cfhowlett> hhelp, true ...
<hhelp> id still use my own laptop, college computers are old models
<cfhowlett> hhelp, same here  .... lenovo all-in-one model
<hhelp> even still, im not sure if the boot order would allow me to choose the usb stick as the first option, dont habve BIOS privileges
<hhelp> cfhowlett: wow, the ISO copy 64 bits is in the usb stick
<hhelp> no, wait, 8 minutes
<hhelp> but flowing
<ted123> i have a mount disk icon on my desktop for /dev/sda2 which is named TAILS xxxx. This is a usb image I had on my disk on a prior installation. When I double click it, it says it cannot mount the volume. And the volume is not listed in /etc/fstab either. Any idea why it keeps showing up on my desktop? Are there other places than /etc/fstab i should look?
<ted123> hm sda2 is an extended partition which two other partitions which sit inside as logical
<hhelp> cfhowlett: please paste the exat instructions I have to follow if I go with the iso in the usb stick. I assume I now have to turn off the laptop, change the booting order to put usb stick in the first place and... then?
<hhelp> can I force xubuntu to recognize a plugged in usb stick?
<cfhowlett> hhelp, hold on there Hoss.  FIRST, you'll need to copy that .iso to your computer.  then fire up ubuntu startup-disk-creator.  make a boot usb, reboot.  set bios to prioritize USB boot.  "try ubuntu" and install
<cfhowlett> hhelp, no force should be required
<hhelp> cfhowlett: how do I copy that iso to my laptop if it doesnt recognize ay usb-connected device?
<hhelp> any
<cfhowlett> hhelp, ah, I must have missed that little tidbit.
<cfhowlett> hhelp, use a friends computer and make the USB. hopefully, you'll have USB boot support through bios
<hhelp> cfhowlett: fck
<cfhowlett> hhelp, call a buddy, use his box and buy him a beer.  easy
<hhelp> cfhowlett: a bit depressing, ill have to wait till morning
<hhelp> possibly tuesday
<cfhowlett> hhelp, best of luck
<hhelp> cfhowlett: thats nice, amid the circumstances
<hhelp> cfhowlett: any idea on how to make a bootable usb stick from a college computer?
<hhelp> in which I dont have admin privileges?
<cfhowlett> hhelp, I seem to recall there was a browser site that would do it but that was quite a while back.
<hhelp> cfhowlett: so, to plan the next 2 days: I have to dowload unetbooting onto a friend´s computer, make a bootable usb stick
<cfhowlett> hhelp, yep
<hhelp> cfhowlett: in my broken laptop, NOT to lose all my precious data, I have to make a partition in which to install the new, working, xubuntu
<hhelp> cfhowlett: hopefully, that should work
<hhelp> ?
<cfhowlett> hhelp, backup your backups with a backup
<hhelp> cfhowlett: heh, ultra noob here has never backuped anything
<cfhowlett> hhelp, ... you will after you lose a semester or 2 worth of work.
<hhelp> cfhowlett: was i was trying to ask is: how do I make a backup? and incidentally, I just entered into GRUB, it lists all kernels presently installed in the computer, together with the recovery mode options
<hhelp> cfhowlett: would any of those make a difference?
<cfhowlett> hhelp, !  I didn't even think of it but possibly.  boot one of the old kernels
<hhelp> mirror mirror on the wall...#
<hhelp> ach
<hhelp> why did he leave?
<hhelp> i need help please!!!!
<hhelp> using an outdated kernelm lshw -C network doesnt show the net as unclaimed
<hhelp> but I still cannot connect to internet
<halpp> how do I enter into GRUB? I did it just by chance
<holstein> halpp: typically, pressing shift after the bios screen will show grub, or you can change the settings to allow grub to be seen each time..
<holstein> !grub | halpp
<ubottu> halpp: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<halpp> holstein: have you benn following my misfortunes with my installation? I used an old kernel and now I can save documents and files, graphics are back to normal, usb units are readable once again, but no wireless
<holstein> halpp: i have not.. but, nothing in grub will help with your wireless
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> on older hardware, i like to try and make sure the hardare is not broken.. so i dont waste time trying to address a software issue, if there is not one
<halpp> but wait a momnent, if lshw -C network doesnt say "network unclaimed" that means that xubuntu recognizes there is an network... holstein ?
<halpp> halpp: as a matter of fact, the applet is cycling ,as in trying to find a workable network
<artag> on my current installation of 14.04, I don't get a wireless applet so I can't enter a wifi password. But it still works with the existing wifi database
<artag> there is a temporary solution to this, but a recent software update undid it so I had to do it again
<artag> I have also seen the behaviour where it cycles between searching, waiting for an address and disconnected, but I don't know what causes that
<halpp> ok, do I stick to 14.10 or revert to 14.04?
<artag> I don't know. I've stuck with 14.04 for now. It's quite broken enough :(
<holstein> halpp: thats up to you to decide..
<holstein> halpp: the 14.04 version is long term support.. the 14.10 version is newer..
<holstein> halpp: i would look at the !wifi link i gave, and see what chipset you have. you can also go to #ubuntu and see if someone has your *exact* chipset, if you cant find someone with first hand experience here
<holstein> 14.04 is actually *not* broken
<halpp> no, its my internet  connection that is
<holstein> artag: i see 3 immediate things that can cause what you describe, and i would rule them out in order. 1. the hardare is broken, 2. the device doesnt support linux and doesnt have drivers for linux 3. miscongiguration of the operating system
<holstein> halpp: sure.. i didnt imply that it was.. but, you should see that the device works well in a supported operating system, such as windows or whateverr the creators promised you it would work with, then, you can rule out if the hardware is broken or not
<holstein> halpp: then, i would look at the chipset, and actually link it here, so that a volunteer can assist you with that..
<holstein> halpp: you can open a terminal and run "lspci" and paste that in..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> or just paste the line for the wifi device here
<halpp> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9319188/
<halpp> no, wait
<halpp> thats the old one
<halpp> the new one, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9319218/
<halpp> there is NO unrecognized network
<artag> holstein: the hardware definitely works : it was OK pre-upgrade and it's not the wifi as such that's the problem - I lose the whole applet, so I can't select / deselect wired ethernet or USB to phone either. I am using this workaround : http://askubuntu.com/questions/449658/networkmanager-tray-nm-applet-is-gone-after-upgrade-to-14-04-trusty - answer 8 worked best for me, but a recent update undid it again.
<John_John_> i cant change my default browser
<John_John_> 14.04
<John_John_> any ideas >
<John_John_> ?
<cida> Hey guys. Does anyone know how I can play my audio output into my audio input?
<cida> I  want it set up so that when I'm Skyping with some friends, they can hear the audio I hear. So if like I'm playing music or a video, they can hear it too
<rosaecaeruleae> hi
<rosaecaeruleae> what does the -f in sudo apt-get update -f do?
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: "Fix; attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place."
<rosaecaeruleae> a good
<brainwash> from the manual page of apt-get, see "man apt-get"
<cida> As a rule of thumb, you can generally type in --help after a command and it should tell you all of the functions. It works for most of the apps I use
<rosaecaeruleae> also good
<rosaecaeruleae> i learned something new
<rosaecaeruleae> i have 9 ppas installed in my xubuntu. Do I have to update their names to the new xubuntu version every time I upgrade?
<rosaecaeruleae> for instance, from whatever 14.04 was called to utopic (14.10)
<brainwash> if the ppa provides packages for the newer release, then yes
<xangua> PPA's will be disabled when you upgrade to a major release
<xangua> the recommended is to disable and roll back to the packages provided by official repositories before upgrade
<rosaecaeruleae> a...
<brainwash> that's the recommendation
<rosaecaeruleae> never folowed it,,, for the last 5 years
#xubuntu 2015-11-23
<Guest57798> hello again
<knome> hello
<ubikite> hi, i want to disable screensaver completely. i'm using 14.04.03. tried modifying ~/.xscreensaver and /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc. didn't help. any suggestions?
<cfhowlett> ubikite, sudo apt-get purge xscreensaver
<ubikite> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13475431/
<cfhowlett> ubikite, cool!
<ubikite> but screensaver works, not cool ;)
<cfhowlett> ubikite, eh?  WHAT screensaver is working???
<ubikite> cfhowlett: it's a vanilla installation. i've not made any configurations on installation. i'm not sure which screensaver is running. all that i can see is screen goes blank in login screen and X session. i think it's about ACPI options when booting kernel but i don't want to disable them.
<cfhowlett> ubikite, no xscreensaver, no screensaver.  as of 14.04, lightlocker will blank the screen, however.
<ubikite> ok, rephrasing the question. it's putting display to sleep. what configuration do i have to make to disable once and for all.
<cfhowlett> I have no idea.  sorry.
<cfhowlett> Power settings?  display settings?
<ubikite> ok, another question. where's xorg.conf file in xubuntu?
<knome> ubikite, by default, there is none
<fanfan> hello !!
<fanfan> fanfan, male, 32, france
<fanfan> i'd like to know how to connect automatically, please ?
<fanfan> on xubuntu obviously :)
<fanfan> Heeeeelp !!
<fanfan> Need a meeeeeediiiic !
<fanfan> :)
<Walliski> how to connect to what?
<cfhowlett> fanfan this is NOT a dating site.  play somewhere else
<Dago_> hi all can anyone help me?
<knome> ask the question and find  out
<Dago_> i had an old fujistu siemens amilo pro v2030
<Dago_> his monitor is broken
<Dago_> so i use external vga monitor
<Dago_> today i decided to install on it xubuntu
<Dago_> but when i go live try of it
<Dago_> vga isnt supported
<Dago_> so i can see only a little bit corner
<krytarik> Dago_: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on one line - easier to follow for everyone.
<Dago_> sry
<Dago_> i had an old fujistu siemens amilo pro v2030 his monitor is broken so i use external vga monitor today i decided to install on it xubuntu but when i go live try of it vga not work so i can see only a little bit corner
<Dago_> and is impossible for me follow install instruction cause i cant see where i click... so i ask there is a method to activate vga external monitor?
<Dago_> ok ty anyway
<redkriegtober> hello :)
<redkriegtober> using a xubuntu 15.10 live usb I boot into my lenovo b575. I can't connect to wifi as it tells me there is a hardware block. None of the function keys re enable it. I used rfkill list and it tells me the wifi is hardware blocked not software blocked.
<redkriegtober> hello
<redkriegtober> hi
<redkriegtober> hello sliding horn
<krytarik> redkriegtober: Please don't randomly ping people.
<redkriegtober> sorry, just wondering where to go for help with live usb
<redkriegtober> using a xubuntu 15.10 live usb I boot into my lenovo b575. I can't connect to wifi as it tells me there is a hardware block. None of the function keys re enable it. I used rfkill list and it tells me the wifi is hardware blocked not software blocked.
<krytarik> Yeah, just read that.
<krytarik> redkriegtober: Could ask in #ubuntu on that too, btw.
<redkriegtober> I will, thanks
<SlidingHorn> !wifi | redkriegtober - have you taken a look here?
<ubottu> redkriegtober - have you taken a look here?: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<redkriegtober> thanks! I'll have a look
<xubuntu38d> im trying to install the newest version and im having some video issues. I am using a live usb drive and i took a screenshot and it is worse but similar to how i see it. http://i.imgur.com/3PDVOQr.png
<xubuntu38d> http://i.imgur.com/0oS3smd.png woah that is weird
<function9x> which xubuntu are you installing?
<xubuntu38d> 15.10
<function9x> what's the specs of your system, cpu, gpu
<xubuntu38d> a hp compaq small form factor from 2009 3ghz dual core 4gb ram stock gpu
<flocculant>  xubuntu38d intel graphics?
<xubuntu38d> a HP Compaq dc7900
<xubuntu38d> yes
<flocculant> bug 1507255
<ubottu> bug 1507255 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Garbled graphics in Wily with Intel GMA4500 chip" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507255
<flocculant> a workround in post #5 that might help you
<xubuntu38d> can i do that from a live usb?
<flocculant> is it installed already?
<xubuntu38d> no
<flocculant> I'd imagine it's going to be hard to do - but not undoable
<flocculant> personally if I could install, then I would boot to recovery mode and then do that file there
#xubuntu 2015-11-24
<mks1945> hi people! who are use thunderbird?
<mks1945> I have an error: when i write new letter, and i begin type address in field "To", popup list with matches show not correct (size 4px)
<mks1945> description bug (not thunderbird, but xfce) https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1151764
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1151764 in Message Compose Window "Address Autocomplete popup not visible - clipped to 4px height every other key pressed" [Normal,Reopened]
<mks1945> In kde thunderbird work fine
<nrpil> hello people, just love my new xubuntu install ! just have one question which i could not find on the net. why does libreoffice not want to open or save documents on a samba share ?
<function9x> sounds like user privs
<nrpil> hmm, how do i debug (to be sure) this ?
<vista__> Hey there, I am having some trouble getting USB3 to work
<vista__> It *usually* works after a cold boot, but it randomly breaks after waking up from sleep mode
<vista__> When I say break, I mean the ports are completely unuseable
<vista__> not even at USB2 speeds
<vista__> dmesg does not say much, other than "usb usb1: root hub lost power or was reset"
<vista__> lsusb shows the USB3 root hub correctly
<vista__> and so does lspci
<xubuntu69w> why would I want to use xunbtu 15.10 when it will become obsolete in 6 months? I don't understand this!
<cfhowlett> xubuntu69w, so don't use it.  LTS has 3 years of support
<xubuntu69w> The response doesn't really help
<xubuntu69w> I have no idea wjat LTS is
<cfhowlett> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<xubuntu69w> thank you
<vista__> what is the usual 'question timeout' here (e.g. how often should I ask my unanswered question?)
<cfhowlett> vista__, 15 - 20 minutes and thank you for asking.
<vista__> I have some big problems with USB3 support
<vista__> To the point where I cannot rely on them working
<vista__> Cold booting *sometimes* results in working USB3 ports, else dmesg just says the root hub timed out. Resuming from sleep breaks this all the time. There is power in the USB3 ports, but they do not work. When resuming from sleep, I find the following in dmesg:
<vista__> usb usb1: root hub lost power or was reset (x2, since I have two USB3 ports)
<vista__> lsusb shows the USB3 root hub, and lspci shows the controller correctly
<vista__> when inserting anything into a broken USB3 port, nothing shows up in dmesg
<vista__> Checked the ports in Windows, they work perfectly, even when resuming from sleep
<xubuntu24i> Good afternoon!
<theboss> hey   o/
<xubuntu24i> I have been looking for an answer over the net but i have to admit i'm a little bit confused. Out of curiosity I would like to try XFCE on Wayland, is there anyone who knows if there are PPAs or precompiled bins to avoid messing with my system please?
<xubuntu24i> I have tried installing gnome-session-wayland, but whenever I enable the option in LightGDM, the session just crashes, and i havnt found anything usefull inside Xorg.0.log. Tried with Nouveau and with Non-OSS drivers, same result.
<xubuntu24i> Anyone? :)
<cfhowlett> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu24i> I was on this chat while running an installation from the Xubuntu CD, I will have to reboot now... BRB on my real system. Thanks guys :)
<fsociety[00]dat> hi #xubuntu :)
<fsociety[00]dat> can I skip the select and install software section while installing xubuntu-core via mini.iso in expert mode?
<fsociety[00]dat> after installing the base system and grub I will reboot and give the command sudo apt-get install xubuntu-core^
<lesa> is there a way to search the internet directly from whisker menu?
<krytarik> lesa: "Search Actions" in its settings.
<lesa> Yes, I was having a small problem with google searc?q
<lesa> works like champ :)
<mariano_> I installed rstudio but the app won't open. I've tried to open the app via the terminal and I get the following message: rstudio: error while loading shared libraries: libgstreamer-0.10.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xubuntu30i> hi why is xubunut so buggy?
<xubuntu30i> hi well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> hi
<xubuntu30i> how r u?
<well_laid_lawn> it's 3.30am here so I'm just waking up
<Sur3> hi after upgrading from thrusty tahr to willy werewolf, my exaile crashes when i try to play .m4a-files, how can i debug this, gdb doesnt work because its an python script..
<xubuntu948> hi guys
<function9x> morning
<Hund> Evening
#xubuntu 2015-11-25
<xubuntu50i> Hi, i'm trying to install xubuntu 15.04 all the instalation was good except the partitions formating i get the message: GTK-Message: failen to load ''overlar-scrollbar''
<xubuntu50i> look the problem:   http://k30.kn3.net/3/F/2/B/E/8/376.png
<xubuntu50i> Puedo hablar español, and a little of english
<xubuntu50i> Thank you everyone, nobody helps me, i gonna return to windows.
<knome> i wonder what the problem was?
<function9x> not sure, he didn't hang around long enough
<cdk_> What is the recommended hardware/and is for beginning training towards  CEH certificatoin?
<xubuntu01w> hi, looking for help with the sound icon/menu in the system tray.
<xubuntu01w> hi, can anyone help?
<fsociety[00]dat> is it possible to set a different hinting for xfce4-terminal from general settings?
<newke> hey. ive installed 15.10 xubuntu. trying to set Super+1 Super+2 keybinds for switching workspaces, but it doesnt work. Is there something i should know?
<flocculant> newke: not sure how you're doing that - try editing in Settings Editor, might need to remove the existing first not sure
<flocculant> nvm - doesn't let you do that :)
<hyperboria> Long live xubuntu!
<newke> i found that i had to set more workspaces before using them. did that from settings manager>workspaces. silly me
<newke> do you use any software for backups and making snapshots?
<knome> yes
<hyperboria> i heard systemback is good
<knome> there are many alternatives in the repositories
<hyperboria> I installed bumblebee in xubuntu 15.10, nvidia 352 . After reboot i got no boot, because there was "nvidia" screen in xorg.conf.  Log said smth like , Screen not found. It helped to just delete xorg.conf. but After reboot i got same ***. Can anyone help with it?
<hyperboria>  Also to change screen to "intel" in xorg was helpful too
<knome> hyperboria, unfortunately, the nvidia+intel GPU's are known to have many problems
<hyperboria> :(
<nikow_> hyperboria, Purge bublebee, restore old xorg.conf from backup
<nikow_> hyperboria, then install it again but with drivers community
<nikow_> It helped for me.
<hyperboria> drivers community?
<nikow_> yeah
<hyperboria> what is it?
<hyperboria> btw, it seemd to there was no old xorg.conf...
<nikow_> In graphical settings, i do not have Xubuntu close, but in graphic settings or repo settings are setting
<nikow_> You can copy one from LiveCD :)
<hyperboria> cant find graphic settings (
<hyperboria> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<hyperboria> which one i need ?
<nikow_> hyperboria, I am using nouveau ones
<hyperboria> hm, i found that i have nouveau. What i need to do ? just new install bumblebee and then optirun smth?
<nikow_> hyperboria, All other drivers (i checked it by just trying) was failing for my ASUS
<recon_lap> hi all, trying to install 14.04 and I keep getting it frezzing or giving me blank screens and various places. anyone got suggestions?
<recon_lap> wondering if I should set -nodetect (or whatever it was) option in the boot sting
<genii> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<newke> do you also have blink on lightdm greeter? when i turn on, lightdm greeter starts with fading in wallpaper after fading finishes black screen appears for ~ half second. it bugs me
<newke> have freshly installed xubuntu 15.10
<newke> well not really fresh, but done only minor configurations
<recon_lap> booting from DVD, keeps frezzing or getting stuck on a black screen
<recon_lap> is the install any more robust in 15.09 or is there still a alt text install option?
<xubuntu82w> Hi there
<xubuntu82w> Trying to install Xubuntu on a USB drive
<xubuntu82w> Step 2: Select your xubuntu *.iso - not sure what that is
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Xubuntu Wily (15.10) torrents can be downloaded from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/wily/release/desktop/xubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent and http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/wily/release/desktop/xubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<bazhang> that ^
<recon_lap> he left i think
<bazhang> yep
<flocculant> recon_lap: there's no alt text version - closest would be a netboot and pick xubuntu-desktop I guess
<flocculant> recon_lap: re your issues I assume you've checked the burn/source iso veracity?
<recon_lap> guess I better md5 it, froze again, I bloody hate computers that wont boot from usb
<flocculant> yea
<flocculant> can't remember the last time I burnt a cd/dvd - certainly not on this machine - not got anything to do it with :p
<recon_lap> I'd dont know, the check DVD option said Checking ./cas[er/filesystem.squashfs.deb: ok4.deb and now looks like it's froze again
<flocculant> mmm - well if it's crashed doing that either it is a dodgy burn or something that's way outside what we'd have looked at
<recon_lap> going to see if I can get a usb to boot
<flocculant> this might help it is doesn't want to boot from a usb http://xubuntu.org/news/booting-the-xubuntu-usb-image-from-a-cd/
<recon_lap> bit lax linking you to a torrent download link and not suppling a md5 hazh
<flocculant> ?
<newke> lightdm-gtk-greeter is kinda glitchy. when it starts, it starts with wallpaper fading in, when fading finishes there is a black screen for about 1/3 second. do you experience the same?
<AlexRednax> Hi :)
<flocculant> hello
<svip> I have a problem with notifications stealing focus.
<svip> Can I turn off notifications entirely?
<recon_lap> will boot into live desktop, just will not install. thinking of trying stright debian
<recon_lap> so, is there anyway of finding out where a 14.04 install crashes?
<function9x> recon_lap: gpu,cpu specs?
<recon_lap> 3.06GHz Celeron , 2006 vintage , onboard video, dont know the MB , live CD works fine
<recon_lap> gets about 2/3 of the way into the install and frezes
<function9x> do you get the same issue with debian?
<recon_lap> not tried it yet, got to download it first
<recon_lap> might give the 32bit install a go
<recon_lap> actualy, seems to be locking up randomly
<flocculant> recon_lap: checked memory? option exists on the boot menu
<recon_lap> check memory takes forever, might run it overnight
<recon_lap> anyways, bloody waste of a day. thx for the input, I have to get dinner, later
<flocculant> in my experience if it's going to fail - it's pretty quick
<xubuntu301> buen día alguien habla español
<krytarik> !es | xubuntu301
<ubottu> xubuntu301: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#xubuntu 2015-11-26
<xubuntu94w> HI, anyone there to help with sound setting problem in system tray?
<KP> Hi, having trouble with sound settings in system tray, anyone help?
<KP> anyone?
<koka> could you pastebin the content of a file in  ~/.config/autostart
<koka> anyone using transmission?
<NoobLurks> toren
<jarnos> How do you report a bug about fan running too high speed after resume from suspend to RAM?
<cfhowlett> !bug | jarnos
<ubottu> jarnos: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<flocculant> jarnos: all the bugs I've seen relating to that appear to be reported against linux
<flocculant> jarnos: and the answer here might be of use http://askubuntu.com/questions/531882/high-fan-speed-after-suspend
<jarnos> flocculant, well, fancontrol is not even installed in default Xubuntu system.
<xubuntu76w> xubuntu instal 4 hours
<jarnos> I restarted my xubuntu 15.10 recently and now the splash screen tells: "Press Ctrl-C to cancel file system checks in progress." I have an SSD in the notebook, so I wonder how long such check may take. There is no indication of progress.
<jarnos> flocculant, I reported bug 1520242
<ubottu> bug 1520242 in linux (Ubuntu) "Fan is running constantly in high speed after resume from suspend to RAM" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520242
<jarnos> Pressing Ctrl+C did not help to pass the filesystem check.
<nrpil> that is really not cool. still have problems opening libreoffice documents from a samba share and just tried linux mint xfce edition. works ! cannot see what it does different ?
<fsociety[00]dat> hi #xubuntu :)
<fsociety[00]dat> Unit193: are you there?
<fsociety[00]dat> I want to install Xubuntu Core via mini.iso but I remember that installer does not show tasksel to select anything and it installs only minimal system. I use it in expert mode.
<fsociety[00]dat> I don't want to install it like " sudo apt-get install xubuntu-core^ "
<krytarik> fsociety[00]dat: "download the mini.iso, install, and when prompted, install the Xubuntu minimal installation task" - no?
<fsociety[00]dat> krytarik: tasksel does not prompt anything. It skips to ask my choose and installs only text based core system.
<xubuntu17w> Hi, i have problems with switching off. Xubuntu gets stuck on Xubuntu screen
<function9x> ok
<xubuntu17w> i have tried recovery mode in the boot option menu
<xubuntu17w> no changes
<function9x> ok
<function9x> what does the logs say?
<xubuntu17w> how do i make a log?
<xubuntu17w> or can i see a log?
<function9x> xubuntu17w: logs are located in /var/log
<function9x> check syslog first
<xubuntu17w> ok... what is the best way to see them?
<xubuntu17w> or find it?
<function9x> xubuntu17w: cat or tail and many others
<function9x> bbl kettle
<xubuntu17w> i found /var/log/
<xubuntu17w> witch syslog do you ask for?
<xubuntu17w> there are mutiple ones
<xubuntu17w> Nov 25 15:11:13 peter-K8NF4G-SATA2 rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="7.4.4" x-pid="445" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] rsyslogd was HUPed Nov 25 15:11:29 peter-K8NF4G-SATA2 anacron[924]: Job `cron.daily' terminated Nov 25 15:11:29 peter-K8NF4G-SATA2 anacron[924]: Normal exit (1 job run) Nov 25 15:17:01 peter-K8NF4G-SATA2 CRON[2719]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly) Nov 25 15:32:30 pete
<xubuntu17w> on my screen there was more text...
<krytarik> !pastebin | xubuntu17w
<ubottu> xubuntu17w: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu17w> ok, i'm new at this...
<xubuntu17w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13516674/
<xubuntu17w> Was this usefull?
<xubuntu95d> Hi
<xubuntu95d> ineed help
<xubuntu95d> trooble maybe in library
<xubuntu95d> it is the error: E:Type 'sudo' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list, E:The list of sources could not be read., E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<krytarik> xubuntu95d: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list", then fix it manually.
<xubuntu17w> any advice on my pastebin?
<xubuntu95d> many thanks
<function9x> xubuntu95d: ok you got a couple of crashes there. Start with the easy one first: cairo-dock. Go to the cairo-dock forums and report the bug
<krytarik> xubuntu17w: Didn't you indicate you cannot boot?  Then the log shouldn't look like that.
<function9x> bbl need to do some soldering
<xubuntu17w> <krytarik>: no, i have trouble shutting off. pc freezes on Xubuntu screen...
<function9x> err xubuntu17w
<function9x> xubuntu17w: : ok you got a couple of crashes there. Start with the easy one first: cairo-dock. Go to the cairo-dock forums and report the bug
<function9x> damn auto complete
<function9x> bbl
<krytarik> xubuntu17w: Alright, this confused me: "i have tried recovery mode in the boot option menu".
<krytarik> xubuntu17w: Same on restart though?
<xubuntu17w> krytarik>: i had a cairo-dock crash just now indeed. booting is no problem. shutting off hangs on shuting of screen with xubuntu text. Yes, restart doesnt work either.
<xubuntu95d> krytarik i have done so you wrote but now I don't know to continue
<xubuntu95d> == krytarik i have done so you wrote but now I don't know to continue
<krytarik> xubuntu95d: Saved the modified file?
<xubuntu95d> no
<xubuntu95d> wht is the file format?
<xubuntu95d> do?
<xubuntu95d> sorry
<xubuntu95d> dos?
<krytarik> Plain text.
<krytarik> xubuntu95d: But modified, yes?
<krytarik> xubuntu95d: That is, fix the concerning 'deb' line.
<xubuntu95d> format dos?
<xubuntu95d> format mac?
<xubuntu95d> backup file
<krytarik> xubuntu17w: Did it work at any point?  Also, I take it that's 14.04 with the Vivid HWE stack.
<krytarik> xubuntu95d: What are you trying to ask?
<xubuntu17w> <krytarik>: i resently installed 14.04 LTS and in the begin it worked. what is Vivid HWE stack?
<krytarik> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<krytarik> Installed by default then.
<krytarik> xubuntu17w: Tried an earlier kernel listed in the boot menu yet?
<xubuntu17w> <krytarik>: no, did not try a nother kernel. i think there are two listed.../
<krytarik> xubuntu17w: They'd be listed under a submenu called "Advanced options for Ubuntu".
<xubuntu17w> krytarik: if that works, do i have to boot every time on that kernel?
<krytarik> Until any later kernel version works for again, yes.
<krytarik> + you
<xubuntu17w> okay, i try boot again now... thank for now krytarik...
<krytarik> Sure.
<xubuntu17w> krytarik: using an earlyer kernel does switch off the PC...
<krytarik> xubuntu17w: Yay... :P
<xubuntu17w> yeah... ;-)
<xubuntu17w> thanks!
<xubuntu17w> Bye...
<krytarik> LP bug 1501736 - even though they're gone already.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1501736 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel lock up on reboot/shutdown since upgrade" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1501736
<arpad02> hi, I don't know how to change the NVIDIA prime profiles in Nvidia XServer Settings. when I select the Nvidia profile it asks for password and restart, buit after restart the profile is not changed.
<Kris1970> Unable to select sound settings in system tray, can anyone advise?
<function9x> Kris1970: more detail please
<Kris1970> hi function 9x: when i click on the sytem tray icon for the sound a menu pops up, at the bottom is the sound settings, clicking that should i believe open ths sound settings but it does nothing. this is on Xubuntu 15.10
<function9x> ok
<function9x> anything in the logs?
<Kris1970> Good question, how would i check that? Never done that before!
<function9x> Kris1970: cat /var/log/syslog is a good start
<xubuntu95d> about last question
<xubuntu95d> it is the error: E:Type 'sudo' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list, E:The list of sources could not be read., E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<function9x> Kris1970: or tail -f /var/log/syslog
<xubuntu95d> after nano command
<xubuntu95d> how can I modify manually /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list??what have I write?
<flocculant> xubuntu95d: probably just need to edit line 1, but to make sure run cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list|pastebinit
<flocculant> then let us have the url you'll get
<function9x> Kris1970: after you run tail, try clicking on your sound settings and see if anything pops up on syslog
<xubuntu95d> done
<xubuntu95d> now?
<xubuntu95d>  i wrote "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list|pastebinit
<flocculant> xubuntu95d: you've not done ... what's the url?
<xubuntu95d> shit
<xubuntu95d> url?
<flocculant> running that command in the terminal will give you the pastebin link
<xubuntu95d> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13518459/
<flocculant> heh
<flocculant> ok so that's no use at all
<Kris1970> OK, i opened the log and i also typed the command in the terminal, nothing new appeared when i tried to access the sound settings via the system tray icon though.
<flocculant> xubuntu95d: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list
<flocculant> xubuntu95d: that'll remove that useless source list, then you can go back to wherever you found this source and have another go
<function9x> Kris1970: ok
<xubuntu95d> done
<function9x> Kris1970: pastebin your syslog && dmesg
<xubuntu95d> and now?
<flocculant> xubuntu95d: read what I told you
<xubuntu95d> wonderfull
<xubuntu95d> many thanks
<flocculant> Kris1970: if pavucontrol's not starting - do you have it? try running from a terminal
<flocculant> Kris1970: you could also try restarting the panel Alt+F2 xfce4-panel --restart then launch
<flocculant> xubuntu95d: I don't know what instructions you followed, but I doubt it told you to add those lines to that file :)
<xubuntu95d> the problem is ubuntu software center that show error
<flocculant> no
<xubuntu95d> now is runnig
<flocculant> xubuntu95d: that's the outcome of you building that source list wrong :)
<Kris1970> Sorry, pavucontrol appears to be running and i've restarted the panel a few times now, still no joy
<xubuntu95d> ok
<flocculant> Kris1970: k - just thought I'd check
<flocculant> try reinstalling indicator-sound perhaps
<xubuntu95d> i did write many lines to install pipelight to see silverlight
<xubuntu95d> again
<xubuntu95d> E:Type 'sudo' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list, E:The list of sources could not be read., E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<flocculant> xubuntu95d: what are you reading that tells you to do that?
<xubuntu95d> about update-manager pack
<Kris1970> flocculant: not sure how to do that, selected properties and can only find option to hide not remove or add.
<flocculant> Kris1970: I meant actually reinstall the package, sudo apt-get install --reinstall indicator-sound
<flocculant> xubuntu95d: that makes no sense - what is making you redo the file causing the error - what are information are you following?
<flocculant> Kris1970: also as far as logs go you might have something in .cache/upstart
<Kris1970> flocculant:  comes back with: Command line option --reinstall is not understood, when i do that.
<flocculant> Kris1970: two -'s ?
<Kris1970> flocculant: in the .cache/upstart log it states: unable to launch sound settings: Failed to execute child process "gnome-control-center" (No such file or directory)
<xubuntu95d> I can't  download software update
<flocculant> xubuntu95d: if you have the same error after you rm'd the source list - why did you add it back? especially when you knew it was wrong?
<flocculant> xubuntu95d: again - what are you using for the information?
<flocculant> Kris1970: mmm - well that's odd.
<flocculant> Kris1970: and this is a real xubuntu install? not something else with xubuntu or xfce added?
<Kris1970> flocculant: No, it's a clean install of Xubuntu 15.10
<flocculant> did you retry reinstalling it with yet?
<flocculant> s/with two -'s before reinstall
<Kris1970> Do you mean re-installing 'gnome-control-centre'?
<flocculant> Kris1970: sudo apt-get install --reinstall indicator-sound
<Kris1970> flocculant: Got you, reinstalled indicator-sound still nothing, restarted panel afterwards, still no luck.  Thought i'd try to install the gnome-control-center but all that did was bring up a partial ubuntu settings menu, that oddly did not include sound!
<flocculant> Kris1970: ok - not at all sure what's going on there
<flocculant> Kris1970: it shouldn't be wanting that installed
<Kris1970> it's odd, i take it no one else has had the same problem with 15.10?
<flocculant> not seen or heard of this
<Kris1970> oh well, it's not a deal breaker, just like things to do what they state on the can, if you know what i mean?
<flocculant> yea for usre
<flocculant> you can report it - someone else might be able to confirm
<flocculant> Kris1970: if you're wanting to you could remove indicator-sound and install xfce4-soundmenu-plugin which is something we're low-level testing with
<flocculant> Kris1970: can you  echo $DESKTOP_SESSION  in a terminal
<Kris1970> flocculant: that terminal command returns: xfce
<flocculant> right
<Unit193> Kris1970: That's your problem, you're using the Xfce session and not actually Xubuntu.
<flocculant> should be xubuntu
<function9x> mine says xubuntu
<flocculant> function9x: yep - it should :)
 * flocculant can never remember which bits to delete when logged out - Unit193 might :)
<Kris1970> How did that happen ? How do i change it?
<Unit193> indicator-sound checks for 'xubuntu' or 'ubuntustudio' first and uses pavucontrol if found, then mate and mate-volume-control, then unity and checks that unity-control-center is in the path using 'unity-control-center sound' if both are accurate, then lastly just goes with 'gnome-control-center sound'
<Kris1970> Would this work - sudo ./lightdm-set-defaults --session xubuntu - to change the desktop session from xfce to xubuntu?
<Kris1970> answered my own question, no!
<flocculant> Kris1970: sorry was afk
<flocculant> can't remember tbh, but it's not that :)
<Kris1970> flocculant: i'm set for auto login, so no menu to change the desktop session, do you know how to change back to request password?
<flocculant> oh my
<krytarik> Kris1970: Just log out.
<Kris1970> krytarik: why didn't i just think of that.  ok, back in a mo!
<KP> I'm back, previously known as kris1970. logged out and in my session options when i logged back in it only had xfce, no other choice.
<flocculant> KP: ok
<flocculant> logout again, go to vt1 with ctrl+alt+1 then login there
<flocculant> then
<Unit193> What?  How did you install?
<flocculant> oh
<flocculant> yes indeed
<flocculant> note to self - read replies properly ...
<KP> downloaded and burnt iso
<KP> xubuntu 15.10
<flocculant> KP: hang on
<flocculant> you could only choose xfce before logging in?
<KP> correct, i selected the session icon and the only option was xfce
<Unit193> dpkg -S /usr/share/xsessions/xubuntu.desktop
<KP> unit193: that just got an error message - dpkg-query: error: --status needs a valid package name but '/usr/share/xsessions/xubuntu.desktop' is not: illegal package name in specifier '/usr/share/xsessions/xubuntu.desktop': must start with an alphanumeric character
<Unit193> KP: Was that an uppercase '-S'
<KP> unit193: sorry, tried again and got - xubuntu-default-settings: /usr/share/xsessions/xubuntu.desktop
<function9x> KP: do you have the link to the xubuntu iso, that you have currently installed
<KP> function9x:  sorry, pretty sure i just downloaded the iso from the xubuntu website, although when i look now i only see the the torrents available for 15.10 64bit.
<KP> going to try login in again and going to vtl.
<KP> Guys!!  logged out and tried the session icon again but this time there were two options, xfce and xubuntu, selected xubuntu as you all stated and volia.. the sound settings option in the system tray now works.  Hopefully that's it fixed.
<KP> flocculant: function9x: unit193: and anyone else i missed, thanks for the help!
<Unit193> Sure thing.
#xubuntu 2015-11-27
<ubikite> hi, i'm trying to prevent monitor from sleeping. i've tried inserting a bash script with set of xset commands inside ~/.config/autostart/filename.desktop file; no changes when execute xset q command. i'm declaring my DISPLAY variable properly. i've tried removing xfce4-power-manager package and still the monitor goes to sleep. any suggestions? ideas?
<ubikite> ok, seems i've solved it. you have execute parameters in just one command like /usr/bin/xset -display ":0.0" -dpms s noblank
<xubuntu150> h
<xubuntu150> hi
<rauldipeas> Hey guys, anyone can help me with Compton on Xubuntu 15.04?
<GeekDude> 15.10 has been interesting. I put it on a spare desktop that had graphical issues with previous versions requiring me to use nomodeset to get to the desktop. In 15.10 it just works :)
<GeekDude> However, WINE 1.7 does not appear to be "just work"ing. I installed a missing package using a deb from wily and it installed, but it refuses to draw the program to the screen. Other programs such as winecfg seem to work, however
<GeekDude> I'm tempted to blame the graphics card
<GeekDude> card/chipset
<GeekDude> Huh, who would've guessed. Works in the officially supported wine1.6 build from the repos
<GeekDude> Not perfectly, but it does work
<taza79> Hello, how can i install xubuntu without touching the mbr and windows boatloader?
<ikonia> same way I told you in #ubuntu
<Luyin> :D
<taza79> i'm asking everywhere maybe some guy will give me the perfect solution :D
<ikonia> there isnt one
<ikonia> as I've just told you in #ubuntu
<ikonia> but the overhead makes it easier to just manage the MBR cleanly
<ikonia> it's possible, sure
<taza79> i asked because i once saw a youtube video and the guy was showing how to do it
<ikonia> then why are you asking how to do it ?
<ikonia> just use his guide
<ikonia> but it will hit the same problems I explained in #ubuntu
<taza79> because i can't find the video it was a long time ago
<ikonia> something has to live on the MBR
<ikonia> it can be whatever you want, but whatever you use must be able to point at the play you put grub to be able to boot ubuntu
<taza79> the noboot option in grub install is it a solution for me?
<taza79> noinstallboot or something like that
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> because then there will be nothing to boot ubuntu
<taza79> two mbr is impossible?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> a disk can only have 1 mbr
<ikonia> hence "master" boot record
<taza79> easybcd works with windows 10 and new ubuntu?
<ikonia> why would you use that ?
<ikonia> that is just going to put easyboot on the MBR
<taza79> http://askubuntu.com/questions/561254/install-ubuntu-14-04-1-lts-without-losing-windows-7-bootloader
<ikonia> which if you're going to do that, just put grub on the MBR and make it simpler
<ikonia> you still lose it
<ikonia> as whatever you use to control the boot - will live on the MBR
<taza79> i understand i'm just trying to do an impossible thing
<ikonia> then stop
<ikonia> and confirm to the real world
<ikonia> conform
<taza79> yes
<taza79> the thing is i'm tring to avoid dvd repair things
<taza79> easybcd is it better for me since i want to avoid dvd repair?
<ikonia> no
<taza79> like restoring the mbr with easycd and then remove ubuntu
<ikonia> you could simpley take a backup of the windows boot sector before you install ubuntu and restore it if you ever want to delete ubuntu
<taza79> do you have a good tutorial on how to backup windows boot sector?
<ikonia> dd if=/dev/sda of=/where/you/want/to/put/it.bin bs=512k count=1
<taza79> thanks for your replies
<genii> I might use .mbr extension instead
<ikonia> call it whatever you're happy with
<xubuntu46i> Hey
<xubuntu46i> I am new to Xubuntu
<knome> hello
<GeekDude> ...
<GeekDude> his enthusiasm is overwhelming
<xubuntu59w> hello is there any body ??
<flocculant> I've got one
<xubuntu59w> if i upgrade from 12.04 to 14.. i m not going to lose my sys? bc im a non pae
<SlidingHorn> !upgrade | xubuntu59w
<ubottu> xubuntu59w: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<xubuntu59w> my machine is a ibm t42 ..
<xubuntu59w> so you say no fear to upgrade to 14..
<flocculant> xubuntu59w: hang on
<flocculant> those pages don't make any reference to pae that I can see
<xubuntu59w> i love my xubuntu and dont want to use another one ..
<flocculant> xubuntu59w: do you know what processor it has?
<xubuntu59w> intel 1.8
<xubuntu59w> ram 1 gb
<function9x> if it's working well, I'd leave it as it is
<function9x> until you upgrade your pc
<xubuntu59w> function9x you mean buy a new one... this ibm is very expensive i bought it 6 years ago.
<xubuntu59w> i will follow on what you say but what can i do with message upgrade from my sys
<flocculant> and you're sure it's not got pae?
<knome> function9x, except that 12.04 is EOL and there is no support for it.
<xubuntu59w> thnaks flocculant.
<function9x> knome: what's the minimum specs requirement for 14?
<flocculant> xubuntu59w: just a quick check of the processor for a t42 appears to show it's pae
<xubuntu59w> flocculant where did you get that info or how can i know is that ok?
<flocculant> xubuntu59w: try running this in a terminal grep pae /proc/cpuinfo
<flocculant> does it show up?
<xubuntu59w> i got Permission denied
<flocculant> grep pae /proc/cpuinfo
<flocculant> for that?
<xubuntu59w> do not show anything
<function9x> bbl
<flocculant> xubuntu59w: ok - just making sure
<xubuntu59w> dont worry and thanks
<flocculant> given that I would not try and upgrade, it might be possible, but I don't know for usre
<flocculant> but you are now unsupported so you need to deal with that somehow
<xubuntu59w> ################### PC INFORMATION  -  cpu ##################### ################### Press CTRL + C to exit #####################  CPU:       Single core Intel Pentium M (-UP-) cache: 2048 KB            speed/max: 1000/1800 MHz grep pae /proc/cpuinfo
<flocculant> what's that?
<xubuntu59w> thats what i got from my sys ans
<flocculant> grep pae /proc/cpuinfo |pastebinit
<xubuntu59w> and no info from grep
<flocculant> ok
<SlidingHorn> xubuntu59w, run this and give us the link:  grep pae /proc/info | pastebinit
<flocculant> might not have pastebinit installed though
<xubuntu59w> uhmm.
<flocculant> uhmm what?
<xubuntu59w> i going to chk it. thanks for your help,
<xubuntu59w> good luck..
#xubuntu 2015-11-28
<recon_lap> not sure if anyone is interested but manages to get xubuntu installed, seems I had two issues, motherboard shorting onto the case and conflicts between SATA hdd and ATA DVD drive
<function9x> yikes, hope the mobo is not damaged after that short
<recon_lap> well, short was stopping it from turning on
<recon_lap> the hdd conflict was evil though, it just caused random lockups.
<rritoch> Hi, I just upgraded to wily werewolf and I'm having a problem starting KDE (Plasma). Half way through the initialization the X server stops functioning.  To make a long story short I can't debug the problem because I can't get the X server to stop. How do I shutdown the X server so I can launch everything manually? Before the update I could just 'service sddm stop' to launch manually and debug
<rritoch> Now SDDM autorestarts, as does X
<rritoch> For whatever reason, XFCE works, I just can't get the X server to stop so I can launch startkde & X manually.
<rritoch> Ok, I think I found it, there's a "new" file, /etc/X11/Xsession.options which I needed to comment out the "allow-failsafe"
<rritoch> Well, that was a complete waste of time. Manually it starts fine, it's just the sddm startup that's broken
<rritoch> I'm going to try to re-install the intel graphics drivers, since the screen is blacking out it must be a driver issue, I just don't know how the bug only exists when logging in from sddm, and not when starting startkde manually.
<rritoch> Well, I'm at a complete loss
<rritoch> Re-installing the video drivers had no effect. As far as I know sddm launches kde by running X and then startkde (per the configurations) yet it doesn't work and blacks out durring the initialization. When I stop sddm and launch X and startkde manually it works.
<rritoch> Since this "forum" is so responsive I'm just going to report it as a bug.
<rritoch> Yeah, it must be a bug, dmesg is reporting segfaults
<rritoch> Well, I narrowed down the problem slightly, kde will only run as root :(
<melodie> hi
<melodie> does Xubuntu have several icon themes by default, brought by depends in a mandatory way? such as gnome-icon-theme, adwaita, ubuntu-mono?
<melodie> this is why I am asking the question:
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1510709
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1510709 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "In Wily libgtk-3-common pulls in adwaita-icon-theme which in return pulls in ubuntu-mono" [Low,Confirmed]
<function9x> melodie: yes adwaita looks broken
<melodie> hi function9x
<melodie> no it's not broken, it's mandatory instead of being compulsory
<melodie> and it's not about adwaita, it's about libgtk-3-common which all of a sudden in Debian Jessie has adwaita-icon-theme as a mandatory dependency
<melodie> can you read in the bug report? not just part of it?
<function9x> melodie: you don't think it's broken? http://imgur.com/ydvLUzG
<function9x> bbl
<melodie> I look at your link
<melodie> function9x I think it should not be a mandatory depend to that libgtk 3 common, for a start
<melodie> function9x I just saw
<melodie> could you add a comment on my bug report, and include the direct link to your image? http://i.imgur.com/ydvLUzG.png
<melodie> this is very interesting
<melodie> not only bloating the Ubuntu editions (brings in ubuntu-mono which everyone does not need either)
<melodie> but also useless? that's fun
<melodie> (not so fun actually)
<xubuntu75w> I've just installed VLC on my Xubuntu 14.04 PC, but when I try to run the application it just doesn't start.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu75w, open it from terminal
<xubuntu75w> yes
<cfhowlett> did it start?
<xubuntu75w> not run
<xubuntu75w> its not open
<cfhowlett> error messages??
<xubuntu75w> no
<xubuntu75w> its not any display
<cfhowlett> ah!  try this: drag and drop a media file to follow vlc:
<cfhowlett> vlc '/home/acerimmer/Music/Calloway, Cab/Best Of The Big Bands/01 Minnie The Moocher (Theme Song.mp3'
<cfhowlett> vlc is invisible if started from clvc
<cfhowlett> cvlc
<xubuntu75w> vlc not open
<cfhowlett> did it play your file?
<xubuntu75w> can i run it??
<xubuntu75w> its not run
<xubuntu75w> its not open
<xubuntu75w> i just install it from software centre
<xubuntu75w> and when i double click vlc logo its not open,its not any message to me.
<flocculant> xubuntu75w: cfhowlett is trying to get you to open vlc AND one of your files from a terminal
<cfhowlett> not enough information to guess.  ask in #uubntu
<flocculant> you'll need to put your own media file info in
<xubuntu75w> windows is better for me.
<xubuntu75w> BYe Bye Xubuntu
<Ashik> Please help me
<Ashik> Vlc not Run
<cfhowlett> Ashik, you said no more xubuntu
<melodie> salut Nairwolf
<Nairwolf> salut melodie ;)
<melodie> Nairwolf did you see my pm?
<Nairwolf> yes
<WaynesKaffe> Hello folks! my cpu-indicator (unity indicator) has stop scaling the cpu. It's on powersave mode all time since 2 days ago.
<WaynesKaffe> Any with similar issues?
<WaynesKaffe> I can't play games more, its lagging as hell
<WaynesKaffe> guys?anyone?
<flocculant> WaynesKaffe: hi
<flocculant> so - when it stopped working - was that after some updates for something else?
<flocculant> and do you mean xfce4-cpufreq-plugin ?
<flocculant> or do you have some unity one installed for some reason?
<flocculant> WaynesKaffe: I've not been able to find any report of that issue, nor any change recently
<WaynesKaffe> flocculant: I've used indicator-cpufreq in xubuntu untils now.
<WaynesKaffe> Its a unity plugin.
<flocculant> that's got just as little in the way of recent changes
<flocculant> so - what else happened at about the time it stopped working?
<WaynesKaffe> I did notice it when I played League of Legends..the game was laggins as hell.
<WaynesKaffe> I did an update && upgrade before it.
<flocculant> tried it with an older kernel?
<flocculant> and if it is the ubuntu thing - might be people in #ubuntu who've heard about issues
<WaynesKaffe> Is it possible to pick older kernel at start with grub? I have that alternative in my Ubuntu install.
<flocculant> should be unless you've just got one install, in which case press shift after bios and you should see the menu
<WaynesKaffe> Thnx m8 =) I will give it a try.
#xubuntu 2015-11-29
<Cossan> flocculant: my poweradapter was broke.
<Cossan>  WaynesKaffe>
<sim642> Whenever my HP 840 laptop runs low on power and xubuntu enters sleep mode or something. After plugging in power and starting up, the fans drive at crazy speeds. Is there any better way to fix it than restarting everything?
<flocculant> sim642: someone had a similar issue the other day - reported bug 1520242
<ubottu> bug 1520242 in linux (Ubuntu) "Fan is running constantly in high speed after resume from suspend to RAM" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520242
<flocculant> they also commented on the last answer in the stackexchange workround they posted in post #3
<xubuntu76w> hi. How do I enable a USB mouse? Last time I hooked it up to my computer it did not work until I went into settings-->mouse and chose the mouse instead of the pad. Now the mouse alternative is not available.
<xubuntu76w> I have tried all the USB ports but no luck
<xubuntu76w> zzzzzz
<Adrian_> Need help on installing bootloader
<colombian_> &join
<andyfied> hello
<mariano> Is there a way to incorporate ubuntu's workspace view (for workspace management) on Xubuntu?
<mariano> Is using compiz the best way to get workspace management like ubuntu's workspace switcher.
<flocculant> mariano: I use something called Xfdashboard http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/xfdashboard/start
<mariano> thank you, I'll give it a read. :)
<flocculant> which afaik is in development - it does work, it's just not really pretty :D
<flocculant> there is a xubuntu dev ppa holding that https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/extras
<xubuntu83w> ,
<xubuntu83w> hi
<xubuntu95d> hey has anyone had a problem with their network manager not displaying any wireless connections on install of 15.10?
#xubuntu 2016-11-28
<Monkeyhuouse> Hi there
<bazhang> hi
<Monkeyhuouse> So I was recommended to download xubuntu on my aging, nigh useless laptop, which i'm on right now.
<Monkeyhuouse> Not quite as slow as win10 on this old EeePC, but not super smooth either. So I'm wondering what things (bells, whistles, etc) I can tweak or disable to get better performance.
<bazhang> whats the ram on the eeepc
<Monkeyhuouse> Got 2GB on this baby. Should be lightning fast B)
<bazhang> with firefox?
<Monkeyhuouse> Uh, yeah. It came preinstalled. Just fetched the latest xubuntu
<Monkeyhuouse> But FF aside it's still pretty blotty and stuttery on occasion, when loading programs
<bazhang> lightning fast and two gb probably not going to happen
<Monkeyhuouse> ('twas a joke)
<Monkeyhuouse> But seriously I'm just wondering what I can do to lessen the resource needs. I'm completely new to linux :x
<bazhang> this is strictly a support channel
<Monkeyhuouse> I know. I'm asking a sincere question. The lightning fast thing was my only joke.
<bazhang> try the lubuntu yet?
<Monkeyhuouse> Nnnope. This is my first successful linux install on this device. Is there that drastic a difference between xubuntu and lubuntu?
<pencilandpaper> Monkeyhuouse: I have a few suggestions on how you could speed things up a bit.
<bazhang> apt install lubuntu-desktop
<Monkeyhuouse> @pencilandpaper: Happy to hear whatever you suggest
<bazhang> then choose lubuntu in the login
<pencilandpaper> Yes there is Monkeyhuouse , the desktop itself.  You are better off using Xubuntu with Xfce over Lubuntu with lxde.  Xfce is simply nicer.
<Monkeyhuouse> Well then I made the right choice c:
<pencilandpaper> Okie dokes Monkeyhuouse .  Ok, now one thing that you can disable is compositing..and you can do that in the settings manager, window manager tweaks.  Let me know when you are there please. :)
<pencilandpaper> I think so Monkeyhuouse . :)  I run a lighter OS as well that you can install Xfce on, but we can talk about that too if you would like in private.
<Monkeyhuouse> There
<Monkeyhuouse> I assume just unchecking the top most box under the Compositor tab, yeah? c:
<Monkeyhuouse> D'oh.
<egstein01> Hey, I'm having problems with updateing my Intel Graphics Driver
<egstein01> **updating
<bazhang> egstein01, drivers from where
<egstein01> I have a Intel Graphics card 5500, It's been having screen flickering issues
<bazhang> yes, where from
<egstein01> I tried to update them but it says the key isn't valid
<egstein01> The Intel Grapics Updater
<egstein01> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<Monkeyhuouse> Is there a non-keyboard shortcut for exiting fullscreen?
<Monkeyhuouse> Got stuck with 10 minutes looking around for something to click or messing with the taskbar.
<qualiaqq> Would anyone know how to connect to a wifi device (a drone) and remain connecting to the Internet through ethernet on Xubuntu 16.04?
<xubuntu60i> Hello
<sergio-br2> so xubuntu 16.04.2 daily has small buttons for OK and cancel now
#xubuntu 2016-11-29
<stevie> hey
<stevie> could someone on xubuntu please open the default terminal and find out what the default solarized dark theme background #f3943 color is? id really appreciate it
<GridCube> what?
<GridCube> http://i.imgur.com/a9cjH7i.png this stevie ?
<stevie> yes! ty
<glitchd> which is better speed-wise, 32bit with pae kernel + 8 gbs ram, or 64bit with 8 gigs ram?
<gr1dl0ck> 64bit
<glitchd> gr1dl0ck, any specific reasons why?
<gurjar> hello
<gurjar> anyone here ?
<midori-rus> hello there. Can I get support here?
<midori-rus> I have installed xubuntu 16.04 where was windows 8. I just changed partials and install it. There were no any errors. But when I start my computer the windows8 loads automatically. There is no way to choose OS
<MoL0ToV> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MoL0ToV> someone know howto disable screen blanking on xubuntu? (after some minutes)
<xangua> MoL0ToV: power settings, second tab
<MoL0ToV> don't work, the screen blanks anyway
<xangua> Don't work what?
<MoL0ToV> the screen blanks
<MoL0ToV> also setting never on second tab
<xangua> Wait it was 3rd tab sorry, screen settings
<xangua> I just unmark it
<MoL0ToV> yes already tryed
<MoL0ToV> don't work (on ubuntu 14.04 x86)
<xangua> Is black screen your only issue?
<xangua> Or by after a few minutes, you mean the system suspends and you can't go back in?
<Eightynine> Hi. Does Xubuntu work with Skylake?
#xubuntu 2016-11-30
<xubuntu98d> dir
<xubuntu98d> hi
<xubuntu98d> i need way that  make installation CD.
<xubuntu98d> can you show me link site (how to way make install CD)
<xubuntu92w> hello all i'm new to xubuntu need some help please!
<AaronRaimist[m]> xubuntu92w: What do you need help with?
<xubuntu89w> I'm trying to set up desktop sharing just like in ubuntu
<xubuntu89w> but I have no clue on how to do it in xubuntu
<xubuntu89w> any suggestion please!
<xubuntu89w> ..
<AaronRaimist[m]> xubuntu89w: https://askubuntu.com/questions/71309/how-do-i-enable-remote-desktop-connection-on-xubuntu-11-10
<AaronRaimist[m]> xubuntu89w: Personally I haven't done that but you can take a look at that link. You should know that this is not paid support or anything, this is just community members hanging out in an IRC channel so you may have to wait a while to get answers.
<xubuntu89w> great help
<xubuntu89w> what client i have to use to connect to then
<AaronRaimist[m]> xubuntu89w: Assuming you are using the first answer, Vino is a VNC server. You can use any kind of VNC client to connect to it. You may already have a VNC client that you used with Ubuntu previously, that should work here.
<xubuntu89w> thank you thank you
<xubuntu89w> appreciate your help
<AaronRaimist[m]> xubuntu89w: You're welcome
<glitchd> ok im having the stupidest problem and cant figure it out
<glitchd> while in terminal, anytime i press the "h" key, it brings up the online documentation screen. its driving me crazy. it just started doing this.
<sorinello> Hello. Is there any specific xubuntu alternative to Startup Disk Creator >
<knome> no
<xangua> Alternative to what exactly? Something wrong about it?
<sorinello> xangua, no, I've just found an older thread stating that it is not included in Xubuntu because of too many bugs
<Spass> sorinello: Do you need persistent storage on your USB? If not, you can just use "dd" or if you prefer GUI, there's Etcher - https://etcher.io/
<sorinello> thanks Spass
#xubuntu 2016-12-01
<entropico> Hi I am not the smartest guy in the world using linux and I am currently in China, so far, and with a different time zone, from friends that can support. I have a NAS (HP-NL54) that run on Xubuntu. Upgrading from 14 to 16.04 release there was a problem on the boot. I tried to use Repair Boot Disk  and this was the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23560391/ . Now the system does not boot and Repair Boot Disk cannot repair any furthe
<AaronRaimist[m]> entropico: I don't think I can help you but you should create forum post on the Ubuntu Forums as described here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917 More people will be able to assist you there.
<cmb_> Has the behaviour of the middle mouse button changed recently? Up till yesterday I could double click with left mouse button to select some text, and paste it into another window by clicking once on the middle mouse button/wheel. Turned on the machine today and even 'xev' is not showing anything X events when I click the wheel. Driver change? Window manager change? Annoying!
<cmb_> Mouse is a Microsoft Wireless Mouse 2000.
<cmb_> I did install some updates, including latest kernel, late yesterday... connected?
<cmb_> (Kernel is Linux 4.4.0-51-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP, on 16.04.1 LTS)
<flocculant> cmb_: not seeing the same issue in updated 16.04 - maybe try another mouse?
<cmb_> flocculant, thanks, will dig one out and have a compare.
<LambdaComplex> Where can I find a list of what's installed on the images at https://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ ?
<flocculant> LambdaComplex: go to one of the mirrors - find the release you're looking at - then check the manifest
<flocculant> cmb_: though I don't have a wireless mouse here, so maybe something changed, if it did then it would have been a change in something *not* xubuntu - and you might be better asking in #ubuntu
<xangua> Well now LibreOffice is included in xubuntu for example
<GridCube> LambdaComplex: http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/xubuntu-desktop
<LambdaComplex> thanks, flocculant and GridCube
<glitchd> how can i log into a machine and pass the login screen (lightdm) on a machine the has no physical keyboard, but i have ssh access to?
<ikonia> glitchd: please stop cross-pasting
<ikonia> you've used these channels enough to know that is not acceptable
<cmb_> flocculant, I was asking here first because I wanted to rule out it being a UI/xfce issue rather than a Unity issue, which will be the first question asked over on #ubuntu...
<flocculant> cmb_: yea understood
<cmb_> flocculant, thanks for try a different mouse suggestion - another Microsoft Wireless mouse I have lying around works just fine... so may be the specific device/hardware. Looks like the software side hasn't changed.
<flocculant> cool - if in doubt dig the old hardware out and check that :)
<glitchd> ikonia, there is no rule about asking questions in different channels, even if it is the same question.
<ikonia> glitchd: there is
<ikonia> glitchd: it's called cross-posting, please don't do it
<gr1dl0ck> glitchd: why not just ssh? What are you trying to do?
<ikonia> it's a nonsense requirement list
<gr1dl0ck> oh ok
<glitchd> ikonia, its not nonsense. you just dont want to help me find an answer.
<glitchd> maybe its above your pay grade, maybe not. nonetheless dont try to hamper my attempts at finding an answer just because you cant help.
<glitchd> gr1dl0ck, still care to hear what im trying to achieve?
<ikonia> glitchd: I've just put a lot of options for you
<ikonia> glitchd: so it's a bit of a stupid thing to say I don't want to help you find an answer
<ikonia> but your use case is nonsense, hence why I said, it's nonsense requirements
<ikonia> but I've offered you 7 - 8 options to give you a solution, so please, don't make it sound like I'm not interested
<ikonia> and don't try to be smart with me "above my pay grade"
<glitchd> ikonia, yes, you did put out alot of options, however none of them were acceptable to my situation.
<ikonia> you're the one asking for help - so have a bit of appreciation for those trying to guide you and help you
<ikonia> none of them are acceptable because your requirements is a nonsense usecase
<ikonia> with minor tweaks you'd be fine
<glitchd> ikonia, i have show appreciation for the effort just to be told not to ask in differnt forums
<ikonia> so again, you've just said I offered you a lot of options, yet a few lines up you said I didn't want to help you
<ikonia> glitchd: yes, you where told not to cross-post, thats not showing appreciation
<ikonia> thats just asking in multiple channels
<ikonia> showing appreciation is not calling someone for trying to help and guide you and coming out with stupid sentences like "it's above your paygrade"
<ikonia> more so when you say a few lines later "you offered lots of suggestions" and contridict yourselfd
<ikonia> again, a few minor tweaks to your usecase and you'll be setup and running in minutes
<glitchd> pretty sure i havent contradicted myself, but im not gonna sit here and split hairs with you.
<ikonia> you said I didn't want to help you
<ikonia> then you said I offered you lots of suggestions
<ikonia> that seems pretty contradicatry
<glitchd> yes i did say you didnt want to help, i guess that was a mistake on my part, my apologies for that.
#xubuntu 2016-12-02
<Gamoder_> Hi everyone, I installed xubuntu 16.04 in a VM and now I got no icons, and eclipse shows some gdk-pixbuf-problems (unfortunately I haven't saved the error message). Anybody knows how to fix that?
<Gamoder_> Ah, seems like dpkg --configure -a was interrupted
<Gamoder_> sudo r4sudo reboot
<Gamoder_> sorry
<Gamoder_> yeah, now it works again
<xubuntu53i> what´s up guys?
<akxwi-dave> morning
<xubuntu23i> hlw
<Cypi> Hello. I have a problem with the HDMI sound on a laptop. I can have the sound through the HDMI just fine, but whenever I launch a fullscreen application, the sound reverts back to the speakers. More precisely, in pavucontrol, I can configure the audio profile to "Digital Stereo (HDMI) Output" just fine, but it reverts to "Analog Stereo Output" whenever something goes fullscreen
<Cypi> Any idea? Thanks!
<Artemis3> Cypi, try opening alsamixer and see if some setting there is changing
<Cypi> Artemis3: thanks. With the help of a friend, I actually managed to somewhat solve my problem...
<Cypi> 1) When it went fullscreen, the change of resolution caused it to disconnect temporarily from the TV screen, which made it revert back to the speakears profile. Solved by making it the same resolution in both cases.
<Cypi> 2) Another solution was to launch the fullscreen and at the same time the command "sleep 10 && pactl set-card-profile 0 output:hdmi-stereo"
<Cypi> which caused the sound to revert back to the TV after 10 seconds...
<Cypi> It's ok by me :p
<xubuntu12d> Hi, anyone here??
<Spass> xubuntu12d: Hello.
<xubuntu12d> I'm running an LTSP server from Xubuntu and loving it... however, I need to change the login screen for the clients.. any help??
<xubuntu12d> To clarify, I need to use the default login screen that I get when logging into the server, not the LTSP login screen....
<xubuntu12d> My problem is that the LTSP login system does not allow for guest/skel accounts and autologin has a known bug..
<gr1dl0ck> xubuntu12d: lightdm?
<xubuntu12d> Is that the default? then yes...
<xubuntu12d> I'm hosting the LTSP service from xubuntu 16.04LTS, but the LTSP clients get a different login system that won't allow for true guest account.
<xubuntu12d> I just need the clients to get the same default Xubuntu login screen.
<gr1dl0ck> xubuntu12d: you got a screenshot of the guest login screen
<xubuntu12d> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjI5ff1idbQAhUK-2MKHZe8AAwQjRwIBw&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.thefanclub.co.za%2Fhow-to%2Fhow-create-ubuntu-1104-x64-ltsp-server-32bit-thin-clients&psig=AFQjCNEzqpz21P_mXx3NN0_n6inTDJENWQ&ust=1480787627393610
<xubuntu12d> it looks just like this but says Xubuntu and shows the blue mouse wallpaper
<xubuntu12d> https://www.thefanclub.co.za/sites/default/files/images/ThinClient.png sorry.. this image lol
<gr1dl0ck> yeah that's LDM, but you want lightdm is that right?
<xubuntu12d> if that's the default for Xubuntu.. yes!!
<gr1dl0ck> it's default for xfce.
<gr1dl0ck> https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/lightdm/2013-July/000413.html you might need to look into doing something like this
<gr1dl0ck> but check out lightdm first to see if that is what you want
<gr1dl0ck> bbl
<kruhft> nice splash image
<xubuntu12d> yes, I need the clients to load lightdm
<xubuntu12d> Hey all, can anyone help me configure LTSP clients to use LightDM instead of LDM for login??
<janice-from-acco> this is a test message
 * genii ponders Janice from Accounting
<xubuntu59w> Hello. I am trying to run it. I have the iso file on the usb stick and when the computer tries to boot from the usb stick i get a message "Missing operating system""
<Spass_> xubuntu59w: Hello. How did you create your Xubuntu USB?
<Spass_> Because "I have the iso file on the usb stick" sounds like you just copied a file to empty USB drive.
<kruhft> Spass_: look into using Unetbootin for making your bootable usb: http://unetbootin.github.io/
<krytarik> The person who asked already left.
#xubuntu 2016-12-03
<Antony567> How to autostart few users?
<cm2> does xubuntu do anything to make qt apps look more like gtk+ apps?
<cm2> specifically VLC on debian testing does not use the xfce font
<cm2> but it does on xubuntu
<cm2> how come?
<bluesabre> cm2, we ship a customized Trolltech.conf which contains QT settings, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/xubuntu-default-settings/trunk/view/head:/etc/skel/.config/Trolltech.conf
<xubuntu26w> hello
<xubuntu26w> I am from Ukraine
<xubuntu26w> And I have a problem
<xubuntu26w> and need help
<cm2> bluesabre: thank you so much mate!!!!
<xubuntu26w> I have a problem with sound. I use headphones and nihz no sound. The Pulse Audio indicates that the sound is coming. Headphones work. Please help in solving the problem.
<xubuntu26w> In AlsaMixer it shows that headphones are disconnected.
<xubuntu26w> Если кто-то мне будет писать, прошу писать как можно грамотнее, потому что я использую гугл-переводчик :)
<xubuntu26w> If someone will write to me, please write competently as possible, because I use Google translator :)
<xubuntu26w> OS Xubuntu 16.10
<cm2> xubuntu26w: try pavucontrol and alsamixer
<flocculant> xubuntu26w: in alsamixer does the headphone channel show MM ?
<flocculant> cm2 - they've said pa is ok and alsamixer is disconnected :)
<flocculant> xubuntu26w: if the headphone channel DOES show MM - then hit m to unmute it
<cm2> flocculant: yeah, that would be my advise too.
<xubuntu26w> I am here
<xubuntu26w> ok
<xubuntu26w> OK. I clicked the "M". There was a "00". But there was not the volume slider.
<cm2> 00 is good. just use the up arrow to increase volume.
<xubuntu26w> <cm2> i'ts not work
<cm2> :(
<xubuntu26w> Screenshot http://i.imgur.com/iULj2cp.png
<cm2> let's see
<cm2> did the headphone jack work in the past?
<xubuntu26w> <cm2>I'm sorry, that I did not say immediately. Yes. Headphones work. Jack also working.
<xubuntu26w> Can the problem be in the drivers? I AC'97 Audio Controller.
<cm2> xubuntu26w: doubt drivers ... stuff is pretty standard
<xubuntu26w> I also included all sliders and all, which may clocked volume. But it does not help
<cm2> not sure what's going on here
<cm2> xubuntu26w: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<xubuntu26w> And further. When I disconnect the headphones, the Headphones section anyway displays a message in Alsamier. And as yet another connect headphones, there is all the same one Headhones displayed. I'll read your reference.
<zaro> anybody have success with dual monitor setup on xubuntu distro using any laptops on the market?
<bekks> A lot of people do, yes.
<xubuntu55d> Hi
<xubuntu55d> I have just installed xubuntu
<gr1dl0ck> nice
<xubuntu55d> On my netbook toshiba nb200. I'm having troubles with the WIFI adapter AR9285
<xubuntu55d> Any suggestion?
<gr1dl0ck> is it supported?
<xubuntu55d> Yes it seems
<xubuntu55d> 802.11bgn Wireless Half-size Mini PCIe Card [1113:e811] 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17 	Memory at f0100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K] 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel driver in use: ath9k
<gr1dl0ck> is it detected by the network manager?
<xubuntu55d> I can enable the wifi
<xubuntu55d> And I did
<gr1dl0ck> ok
<gr1dl0ck> so you get internet?
<xubuntu55d> No only by cable
<xubuntu55d> Moreover the wifi led is off
<gr1dl0ck> then it's a driver thing
<xubuntu55d> I guess so
<gr1dl0ck> you'd have to contact the maintainer of that atheros wifi driver and ask what to do
<gr1dl0ck> ath9k
<gr1dl0ck> xubuntu55d: in future if you plan on getting another laptop look for one that has an intel 7260ac wifi. PnP no issues
<xubuntu55d> Ok
<xubuntu55d> So no solutions for this
<gr1dl0ck> yeah contact the developer of that driver, he might have something to help
<xubuntu62i> i love xubuntu
<knome> nice to hear
<xubuntu62i> :-)
#xubuntu 2016-12-04
<glitchd> *slap*
<zincing> Hi. Trying to install ttf-mscorefonts-installer to get for example times new roman in LibreOffice. Obviously I do something wrong. Anyone here that can guide me? Thanks in advance!
<xubuntu79w> help virus??
<AaronRaimist[m]> xubuntu79w: Can you give a bit more information?
<Parzival> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but my computer has encountered an issue. Every time I try to open my Software Center, the page crashes. Every. Single. Time. Can anyone assist me in any way shape or form?
<DarkAceZ> what happens if I try to --upgrade from 14.04
<DarkAceZ> will it break everything?
<bazhang> not if you do it properly, no
#xubuntu 2017-11-27
<Obliteron> Hello
<Obliteron> What are XFCE's plans for Wayland?
<Obliteron> When will there be support?
<krytarik> It's not planned yet.
<Obliteron> In my opinion one day they will have support!
<Obliteron> Do you know more or less when will such a change occur?
<krytarik> Not before Wayland is generally more supported by various things anyway, like particularly video drivers too.
<xubuntu50i> hello
<xubuntu36w> hey. I want to install xubuntu, but I dont know that I can use photoshop in it?
<xubuntu36w> I want to install the newest photoshop
<xubuntu36w> anyone can help me?
<JackVermicelli> I'm recently unable to suspend or shutdown from GUI; I have to shutdown via terminal. If I try to suspend via "systemctl suspend", I get "Failed to suspend system via logind: There's already a shutdown or sleep operation in progress." 17.10, 4.13.0-17
<JackVermicelli> systemctl list-jobs yields
<JackVermicelli> "2372 suspend.target          start waiting"
<JackVermicelli> and
<JackVermicelli> "2373 systemd-suspend.service start running"
<JackVermicelli> Not sure if related (though the timeframes co-incide), but pidgin has no connection to any network after some point, unless I close it and then start it again with pidgin -f
<apurv> hi, is there any way I can disable dedicated AMD graphics on my laptop?
<JackVermicelli> There's likely an option for that if you go into BIOS when booting up. Look for a message about hitting ...F2? before the operating system starts.
<apurv> the laptop is in a dual-boot, so I want the graphics to work on Windows, just want a way to make sure that Xubuntu is using the intel HD graphics because of better drivers and less graphically intensive work
<JackVermicelli> I'm sorry. I'm unaware of a way to disable them on a per-OS basis, but I'm no expert.
<apurv> JackVermicelli: no problem :)
#xubuntu 2017-11-28
<kgbme> guys i wanna build https://luakit.github.io/ to give it whirl, but besides just make - is there something cool to use, for compiling? GUI or otherwise, all good
<knome> no?
<kgbme> err i guess i meant for oversight or something
<kgbme> just make? hm. cool xD
<knome> building packages isn't a fashion show
<kgbme> lol alright, alright :))
<knome> you use the tools the code maintainer uses
<kgbme> sounds good, yeah
<knome> pleia2, i updated the flyer pad to reflect the changes i've made in the scribus file
<knome> pleia2, here's the new layouty stuff: https://temp.knome.fi/xubuntu/flyer-1804/flyer_A4.pdf
<knome> and yes, i still think we should make the text shorter
<knome> pleia2, so re: the layout stuff, i've been thinking more what content should appear where..
<knome> for example, are the "download" and "support" things so important in this flyer that we want to dedicate the other "first inside" page to them?
<knome> pleia2, in other words, shouldn't they be the last thing we want to mention after first introducing xubuntu?
<knome> eg. i'd propose they get the place where "software" is now
<knome> though really, i don't know what else would be in that "other inside" page
<knome> the left page clearly "has to" be the experience one
<knome> it's spot on right there
<kgbme> knome: hehe, g+ logo <3
<knome> yeah...
<kgbme> i boot windows and slap together vector in illustator?..
<knome> no
<kgbme> kk
<knome> :P
<kgbme> D:
<knome> besides, why use windows software for this anyway?
<kgbme> ah, know it by heart :-s
<kgbme> work stuff, meh
<knome> and clearly this was the wrong channel
<knome> sigh :)
<roberson_> greetings
<roberson_> anyone out there..
<klys> hi
<roberson_> hello
<fiet> Also Hi
<roberson_> Bonjour
<coinictus> Hi, I'm a total newbie on Xubuntu. Somebody is online to help me with a thing?
<roberson_> maybe whats up ?
<coinictus> thanks roberson_
<coinictus> I'm trying to install crypto coin wallets on a fresh pc
<roberson_> what version of xubuntu ?
<coinictus> 16.04.10
<roberson_> hrmm alright
<roberson_> there is a guide for setting up a crypto currency wallet on 14.04 LTS ..
<roberson_> have you tried searching ?
<coinictus> my question is after I download it and unzip it, what should I do to run it?
<roberson_> if you unzipped it did you do an ls -la in the directory ? any README files or instructions ?
<coinictus> nothing helpful
<roberson_> hrmm bummer ... alright where did you get the zip file from ?
<coinictus> I can run the wallet from command line, but how do I run it "windows" mode?
<roberson_> you mean using graphics ?
<coinictus> yes
<coinictus> sorry I'm very new in linux world
<roberson_> your fine
<roberson_> sometimes some programs have whats called x-windows or graphics and some are just purly terminal based
<roberson_> i'd need to know more about the product your attempting to install can you sned me a link to their websit e ?
<coinictus> sure
<coinictus> http://www.bitbean.org/downloads.html
<roberson_> run this in the directory u unzipped it too  ./BitBean-qt
<coinictus> error while loading shared library libqtgui.so.4
<coinictus> sudo apt-get install libqtgui4 ?
<roberson_> on your system have you run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<coinictus> no
<roberson_> apt-get update fetchs updates for your computer apt-get upgrade updates them try that then reboot then try to open the bean-qt file
<coinictus> ok thanks!
<roberson_> alsp see if upgrade grabs  libqtgui4
<coinictu_> done
<coinictu_> still same error
<roberson_> is your system 32 bit or 64 ?
<roberson_>  you might try this sudo apt-get install libqtgui4
<roberson_> if you are using a 64 bit version you may need to run this sudo apt-get install libqtgui4:amd64
<roberson_> and if your unsure how to find out run uname -a that will tell you what architecture your running
<fiet> Try uname -m
<fiet> -a will show that as well, among other info
#xubuntu 2017-11-29
<xubuntu66i> hi i am a newbie convinced by my brother to use this OS. havent used UNIX or fortran for 25 yrs when i was at uni doing mech eng degree. i want to explore maths, physics and engineering this OS can run. pls advise
#xubuntu 2017-11-30
<jk^> hi all
<jk^> http://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/ubuntu-dvd/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<jk^> have i to download from link 32 bit upward or downward?
<jk^> in the page?
<jk^> why are they two link for each system?
<krytarik> jk^: Point releases - just pick the latest one.
<djcomputerguy> Hello, i have recently installed xubuntu on a machine of mine, connected up the rest of my monitors, but could not set the main display to the one i wanted. I installed some updates to the OS and rebooted and now USB is completely out, my mouse and keyboard are no longer detected.
<djcomputerguy> I am running version 16.04 64 bit
<jk^> 32-bit PC (i386) desktop image
<jk^>     For almost all PCs. This includes most machines with Intel/AMD/etc type processors and almost all computers that run Microsoft Windows, as well as newer Apple Macintosh systems based on Intel processors.
<jk^> 32-bit PC (i386) desktop image
<jk^>     For almost all PCs. This includes most machines with Intel/AMD/etc type processors and almost all computers that run Microsoft Windows, as well as newer Apple Macintosh systems based on Intel processors.
<jk^> the same
<jk^> how to choose?
<jk^> krytarik, the release is 16.04.3
<krytarik> The links are different tho.
<jk^> which are the differences?
<krytarik> 16.04 is the initial release, 16.04.3 is the latest point release.
<jk^> http://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/ubuntu-dvd/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/xubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<jk^> http://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/ubuntu-dvd/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/xubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso
<jk^> i don't understand why in the same page there two sections with more than one link
<jk^> it seems they are diffrent choices
<krytarik> For the same reason.
<jk^> which reason?
<fiet> I have an issue with acpi powerdown and reboot on xubuntu 16.04 with a Dell Inspiron. Other distro on the same machine does not give any problems. Already tried acpi=force and so on in GRUB. Any suggestions?
<fiet> Funny thing: I have another Dell Inspiron, same type, but with sempron cpu instead of Athlon X2, and that one is rebooting and shutting down fine. So that might be a pointer...
#xubuntu 2017-12-01
<NickSmolinske> hello all. years since I've fired up an IRC client, feels good to be back
<NewGnuGuy> welcome back
<NickSmolinske> I'm trying to get xubuntu working on a new HP laptop and . . . it's being quite interesting! random slow mouse movement followed by a freeze. no pattern detected yet but I am googling
<NickSmolinske> interestingly, the last time it froze it took me to a grub command line upon reboot. I ended up reinstalling from the liveusb again and the liveusb did not detect the existing install at all
<NickSmolinske> I don't think I've ever seen linux fail to reboot after a crash before. this is a first for me
<NickSmolinske> huh. my root file system does not appear in "mount" on a fresh install
<NickSmolinske> this just keeps getting weirder
<NickSmolinske> never mind, it's there. I'm going to try the vm.dirty_background fix that I've found online. it seems to only crash while copying files, performing updates or other hard drive intensive activities
 * kevin_ 
<NickSmolinske> seems like that may have been it. I'm halfway through installing updates and it hasn't crashed yet. interestingly the dirty_ratio and dirty_background_ratio on my 14.04 install are set to the better values by default (5 and 10 rather than 10 and 20)
 * cinematicme 
<NickSmolinske> well that didn't work but I decided to update the kernel and do a couple suggested fixes all at once. might as well throw everything at it. night all
<orschiro__> Are there any mps-youtube users here? I need some help integrating it with my media keys and the sound menu. Thank you!
<dongyi> Hello.
<senpos> hello, is there any easy way to install latest xfce4-terminal 0.8+ and/or xfwm4 4.13 into the xubuntu 16.04?
<well_laid_lawn> !bbackports
<well_laid_lawn> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<senpos> well_laid_lawn: hi there, i've enabled backports, but is there any way to see the list of packages that are available there?
<well_laid_lawn> I don't do much with backports
<well_laid_lawn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-backports/
<senpos> well_laid_lawn: oh, thanks anyway. It seems like it is not that easy as i imagined to install few packages with newer versions in LTS release
<FSFRS> Hello guys! Anyone can help me? When scroll up or down my volume mixer in Xubuntu the volume alert is duplicate
<FSFRS> here is the pic of the problem http://i.imgur.com/oY1pH58.png
#xubuntu 2017-12-02
<okamispeed> hello good evening
<okamispeed> can anyone help me with onnecting lidl silvercrest bluetooth speaker to my notebook
<kristoffer> how can i enable bell sound for terminal?
<Unit193> kristoffer: One of the hidden options, https://docs.xfce.org/apps/terminal/advanced
<kristoffer> i cant find ${XDG_CONFIG_HOME}/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc i tried different options
<Unit193> ~/.config/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc
<onlyabyte> So I recently installed VScode and after deleting these git related things from the text0editor, it magically cleared all the set icons and the shortcuts I made in thunar (eg: documents, pictures etc don't have their special icons anymore, just regular folders).
<onlyabyte> How would I get the defaults back for thunar?
<onlyabyte> (I also furiously removed vscode :P deleting keys and purging it like a mad man)
<onlyabyte> One moment, let me just logout and log back in.
<onlyabyte> No luck
<onlyabyte> Looks like vscode deleted my config files for a lot of things
<onlyabyte> even hexchat
<onlyabyte> What a bummer.
<onlyabyte> :(
<Unit193> What?  That doesn't make sense..
<onlyabyte> Don't worry guys, I'll fix it.
<onlyabyte> Yeah don't worry, I deleted some stuff in vscode blindly and apparently git did something with them
<onlyabyte> so bash themes and stuff are all history
<onlyabyte> my fault :(
<onlyabyte> I'll sort it out though, no worries there just a waste of my time.
<onlyabyte> By the way, I love this distro.
<onlyabyte> Can't wait for 18.04!
<arpad> is it possible to revert the version from 17.10 to 17.04?
<knome> no
<arpad> the CPU usage jumped from average 3-4% to average 80% , I don't know why
<knome> have you looked at what is using the CPU?
<arpad> I tried, but I couldn't see any process showed in the Task Manager which would drain the system
<arpad> here is the  screenshot of the Task Manager https://drive.google.com/open?id=1P1J3FrjAwYusfbtYWs0UOjd-MnPhznXG
<flocculant> arpad: try using top in a terminal instead
<arpad> flocculant: thank you! yes, indeed the picture is different now
<flocculant> :)
<knome> taskmanager has that "show all processes" checkbox too which might help..
<knome> but indeed, i use (h)top too
<flocculant> indeed
<arpad> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-GjHT10x6vkG8XDHJBHg63HVz0H3hCVu
<knome> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<knome> please
<arpad> what is fahclie+ ?
<knome> folding at home?
<arpad> knome: don't understand :(
<knome> it's software
<knome> http://folding.stanford.edu/
<knome> basically it does calculations on your computer to help with disease research -- it's supposed to take up resources
<knome> so you might want to disable that
<arpad> yes, I enabled that, it might go little bit out of control
<knome> so there's your answer
<arpad> :)
<knome> it is what is taking up your CPU
<arpad> thanks
<arpad> so I was helping the researchers
<arpad> yes, thanks, and I will try to remember 'top'
<arpad> why Task Manager didn't show this, fah isn't system process
<knome> it's apparently a CLI process
<knome> task manager doesn't know what's a "real" system process either
<arpad> is there any setting in TM which might show this process in the future?
<knome> "show all processes"
<knome> from the settings menu
<arpad> cool, not too difficult, still it seems it was.. thank you all!!!
<arcane93> hi. can u guys share ppa with window manager where screen tearing is fixed. i can only install it by downloading package from debian repos
<arcane93> but it wont update i suppose
<arcane93> i use xubuntu 16.04
<alsetema> Hello! I am running Xubuntu 17.10 and my issue is that I cannot use the volume keys integrated in my laptop to set the volume over 100%. I have been googling a bit and some websites suggested adding a preamp to alsamixer, which didnt work for me. So how can I make the volume keys increment the volume to over 100%? (Let's say 130%)
#xubuntu 2017-12-03
<genii> Try running pavucontrol and setting the volume to 130%
<alsetema> It does work, and that does make it louder, but as soon as I use the volume keys again, the volume will go back to 100%
<alsetema> (and not increase from there, only i can decrease)
<Guest18884> Hello
<Unit193> Howdy, Daniel.
<Guest18884> Ok so I am having some trouble installing xubuntu onto my laptop. I am getting the error: "Bootloader install failed." Can anyone help me with this?
<Guest18884> Also please excuse my inexperience, this is my first time installing Linux. Try to explain things as simple as possible.
<onlyabyte> I just want to give a tip to you Xubuntu devs (you probably already know this as well), but would it possible that you guys just replace XFWM 4.12 with 4.13? I mean it fixes tearing forever and that may help those who still use Compton.
<onlyabyte> I have a suggestion for 18.04 too. This is entirely subjective and although Xubuntu has the better splashscreen of the rest, would it be possible if we could just have a simple colour?
<onlyabyte> Perhaps we could also have the same text-entry for encrypted volumes (ie: LUKS), the current text field doesn't look the greatest when compared with Ubuntu. I personally think it looks a bit cheap. The reason for wanting a single colour, be it Xubuntu blue or just black, is because the current one is low quality.
<onlyabyte> The gradient doesn't look that great (choppy gradient if you know what I mean), but hey, these are so minor, it's just side-suggestions.
<onlyabyte> Other than that, I want to thank you all for creating such a great distribution without bloating it like others have. I really appreciate that.
<Unit193> xfwm 4.13: That's a development release and as such it will not be in the LTS; additionally, it tends to be very hit and miss either making it better or worse.  Plymouth didn't seem to look so bad to me, but that's just me perhaps.  I might recommend filing a bug about the input for cryptsetup though.
<onlyabyte> Cheers
<onlyabyte> One question, if XFCE 4.14 happens to be released after 18.04, would Xubuntu get it?
<onlyabyte> Or is it unlikely?
<onlyabyte> Because it is a LTS, I'm thinking no. :/
<Unit193> 4.14 will very very likely be after 18.04 is released, so the only way to get it would be PPA.
<onlyabyte> I see
<onlyabyte> Yeah about the cryptsetup, the text field IMO should be the same as the one on ubuntu
<Unit193> There's a PPA for all the development builds, which you already know about though.
<onlyabyte> Yeah, I should consider checking them out. I am happy the way it is currently as the only development thing I am running is XFWM 4.13 which is what made me stay on XFCE for the long term. Compton or 20-intel.conf was such a pita.
<onlyabyte> "...The never ending drums"
<onlyabyte> Hahaha
<onlyabyte> Love it.
<Unit193> :)
<onlyabyte> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQaEXZ-df6Y
<Unit193> But yes, I'm not with artwork at all, so if you really want a good chance of them being fixed, bugs would help.
<onlyabyte> So where would I file a bug report?
<onlyabyte> For the artwork...
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-artwork
<onlyabyte> Thanks
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<zen^> hello, i'm having trouble getting my external USB uvcvideo webcam to show up in /dev/video1. running xubuntu 16.04.. can anybody help me out?
<zen^> i've did it before with modprobe uvcvideo. but somehow i can't get it to show up again
<zen^> it's an otg uvc receiver for flying fpv. but it shows up as a random usb webcam using a normal micro usb to usb connector
<kristoffer> how do i open unetbootin
<kristoffer> anybody olease help me
<fiet> kristoffer: Just start unetbootin. It will ask for your password.
<kristoffer> it says i have no space on a 2 tb external hd
<kristoffer> why
<appleshampoo> Good morning, I have just installed xubuntu 17.10 on a Lenovo thinkpad 11e, and the builtin keyboard/trackpad no worky :(
<appleshampoo> was curious if any has seen this issue reported yet
<appleshampoo> Going to try 16.04
<xangua> What's wrong?
<appleshampoo> fresh 17.10 install on a lenovo thinkpad 11e and the trackpad and keyboard no worky :(
<appleshampoo> externals plugged in via USB worked
<appleshampoo> not a hardware issue, as the stuff worked with win10 and sysrescuecd
<appleshampoo> searched for any open issues and didn't see anything
<appleshampoo> but things are usually so smooth I may not be good at searching for these issues :)
<flocculant> appleshampoo: so in the usb or whatever you used they worked ok then, you can't even login I assume
<flocculant> oh gone
<flocculant> no they've not = eyes ain't what they used to be :p
<appleshampoo> yeah couldn't log in without external peripherals plugged in
<flocculant> worked ok with whatever you installed with?
<flocculant> I'd be assuming so :)
<appleshampoo> I used the external mouse/keyboard to install praying it was something up with the installer, nope
<flocculant> oh right
<flocculant> so they weren't working there either
<flocculant> does the keyboard work at boot?
<flocculant> does the keyboard let you do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<flocculant> if it does - does it work in the recovery menu?
<appleshampoo> It does work at boot, to get into the BIOS etc
<appleshampoo> did not try recovery mode before installing 16.04 which is working fabulously - going to roll with this for now. Will be upgrading to 18.04 next year anyway
<Unit193> That's strange for it to work in 16.04 but not 17.10.
#xubuntu 2018-11-26
<xubuntu26w> can somebody tell me why it is impossible to share a folder on my usbdrive with samba over my network ?
<xubuntu26w> can somebody tell me why it is impossible to share a folder on my usbdrive with samba over my network ?
<xubuntu26w> nobody ?
#xubuntu 2018-11-27
<xubuntu96d> hi
<billy96> Hello? My Xubuntu doesn't have pulseaudio-alsa package installed, is this normal?
<krytarik> billy96: Given that there is no package with that or a similar name in the repos, it would seem so.
<billy96> Oh, it doesn't actually exist? I need the package to make a .jar app make sounds normally
<krytarik> Yes, it doesn't.
<billy96> Yes, it's oldschool runescape and all of the troubleshooter mentions pulseaudio-alsa
<billy96> Although there's this one dude who claimed pulseaudio-alsa came with his Ubuntu installation
<anarhist> hello, i have upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04, i cannot get flash to work in chromium. i tried: adobe-flash-plugin, flashplugin-installer, and pepperflash-nonfree, neither seems to work
<diogenes_> anarhist, have you looked in settings and allow flash?
<anarhist> it says 'ask first'
<diogenes_> though flash is mostly dead and blocked everythwre
<diogenes_> anarhist, change it to always allow
<diogenes_> or something
<anarhist> no, i don't want that, i had that on 16.04, i want to keep it asking if i want to start it
<anarhist> it doesn't ask me right now, this is the exact problem, it says i don't have flash
<diogenes_> anarhist, and what about ff?
<diogenes_> does it work there?
<anarhist> yes
<diogenes_> anarhist, what chromium version?
<anarhist> well, the most up-to-date one from repo, but i'll check the version now
<anarhist> 	70.0.3538.77 (Official Build) Built on Ubuntu , running on Ubuntu 18.04 (64-bit)
<anarhist> Flash	31.0.0.153 /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libpepflashplayer.so
<anarhist> it says flash is there
<anarhist> but it refuses to start
<diogenes_> maybe it would make sense to purge chromium and re-install it again, no clue whether it will help or not.
<anarhist> ok, i'll keep trying
<xubuntu15i> Hello, i have a problem with my xubuntu, when it starts occurs an error : "Drm_atomic_helper_wait_for_dependencies". I read that is related with the graphic card of my computer, do you know how can I solve it?
<brainwash> xubuntu15i: where do you see that error?
<eir_> a
<xubuntu71i> hi
#xubuntu 2018-11-28
<puff> I just updated xubuntu 16.04 LTS and restarted.  I make heavy use of the Workspace Switch gnome applet but recently it seems to add a new workspace every time I reboot.  I was up to 11 workspaces and it was getting unwieldly, so I used right-click/Workspace Settings to reduce the number.
<puff> But I clicked too many times and now it's down to only ONE workspace... and now I can't get it to INCREASE the number of workspaces.  When I brought up the Workspace Settings dialog and clicked to increase the number it looks like it increases it and then immediately decreases it.
<puff> I did right-click remove to remove Workspace switcher entirely, and now it won't let me readd it to the gnome menu bar. That is, when I right-click, add to panel, Workspace Switcher, nothing happens.
<ghost2911> hi. I want to launch thunar as root, without entering the password can I pass the password in the shortcut as Command ?
<ghost2911> gksudo thunar /  for ex. but this asks for password
<ghost2911> I saw one like sudo -i <pwd> thunar this does not work
<ghost2911> I mean for the Thunar icon
<brainwash> ghost2911: you could try this https://askubuntu.com/a/388660
<brainwash> thunar comes with a policy file too
<ghost2911> found via custom actions but this needs icon on the desktop
<brainwash> icon? you mean launcher?
<diogenes_> ghost2911, there is a way by making /scripts/thunar.sh with: sudo thunar, then sudo visudo -f /etc/sudoers and add: ALL    ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /scripts/thunar.sh, save, close and make a .desktop file with this command: Exec=sudo /scripts/thunar.sh
<diogenes_> and it will start thunar with root and without password
<ghost2911> wow, need to try
<ghost2911> says failed to execute child process "exec=sudo" no such file or directory
<ghost2911> in thunar.sh the line with visudo is one line no ?
<diogenes_> ghost2911, pastebin the /etc/sudoers, /scripts/thunar.sh
<diogenes_> let's see what you did
<ghost2911> sudoers https://pastebin.com/5Md3uWfB
<ghost2911> thunar.sh https://pastebin.com/xvJh52ev
<diogenes_> ghost2911, :)) sorry i wasn't clear
<diogenes_> ok let's do it from the beginning
<diogenes_> firs i'd like to ask you if you are familiar with nano?
<ghost2911> ok
<diogenes_> so?
<ghost2911> why nano ? I don't get
<diogenes_> nano is a text edito
<diogenes_> editor
<ghost2911> yes
<diogenes_> ok now run: sudo visudo -f /etc/sudoers
<diogenes_> it will open the sudoers file for editing
<ghost2911> a ok opens nano
<diogenes_> be maximum careful because if you insert a single wrong character then you are in trouble
<diogenes_> now to to the end of the file
<diogenes_> after this last line #includedir /etc/sudoers.d
<ghost2911> yes
<diogenes_> add this
<diogenes_>  ALL    ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /scriptstower/thunar.sh
<ghost2911> ok added
<diogenes_> now ctrl+o
<ghost2911> yes saved
<diogenes_> ctrl+x
<ghost2911> ok
<diogenes_> and pastebin /etc/sudoers once again
<ghost2911> https://pastebin.com/Mdg6rW3L
<diogenes_> ok looks good now run: sudo nano /scriptstower/thunar.sh
<ghost2911> ok
<diogenes_> ok, make it blank, remove everything and add the following:
<diogenes_> #!/bin/sh
<diogenes_> sudo thunar
<diogenes_> save, close
<ghost2911> not #!/bin/bash ?
<diogenes_>  /bin/sh
<ghost2911> OK
<diogenes_> ok, now run: sudo chmod +x /scriptstower/thunar.sh
<ghost2911> it's done
<diogenes_> now let's see if it works, run: sudo /scriptstower/thunar.sh
<diogenes_> and it should open it without asking the password
<ghost2911> wow
<ghost2911> it opens without pwd
<diogenes_> so it works? ok now let's make the shortcut
<diogenes_> run: touch ~/.local/share/applications/thunarroot.desktop
<ghost2911> ok
<diogenes_> nano ~/.local/share/applications/thunarroot.desktop
<ghost2911> ok
<diogenes_> ok now wait a sec
<diogenes_> i will pastebin what you need to add there
<diogenes_> this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bJnHH6D6gp/
<diogenes_> once done, save,close and run: chmod +x ~/.local/share/applications/thunarroot.desktop
<ghost2911> ok
<diogenes_> now look for it in accessories
<diogenes_> try if works
<ghost2911> nope
<ghost2911> I see it in accessories
<ghost2911> but it doesn't start
<diogenes_> ok run: cat ~/.local/share/applications/thunarroot.desktop
<diogenes_> pastebin
<ghost2911> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/T6yNXTsDbf/
<diogenes_> ok run: nano ~/.local/share/applications/thunarroot.desktop
<diogenes_> change this line: Exec=sudo /scriptstower/thunar.sh
<diogenes_> to: Exec= sh -c "sudo /scriptstower/thunar.sh"
<diogenes_> save, close and run: cat ~/.local/share/applications/thunarroot.desktop | curl -F 'f:1=<-' ix.io
<diogenes_> share the link you get
<ghost2911> this is ninja way to share code :D
<ghost2911> http://ix.io/1uHq
<diogenes_> ok now try again to launch it from accessories
<ghost2911> nope
<diogenes_> and in terminal: sudo /scriptstower/thunar.sh
<diogenes_> does it work?
<ghost2911> yes
<diogenes_> hmm weird, ok navigate to /home/username/.local/share/applications and try to double click on its icon in that folder
<diogenes_> see if it works
<ghost2911> nothing
<diogenes_> ok, let's try this: cp /usr/share/applications/exo-file-manager.desktop  ~/.local/share/applications/
<ghost2911> done
<diogenes_> now in that folder you gonna see a new item that has just appeared, right click on it and open with mousepad
<ghost2911> double click or right
<diogenes_> right click
<ghost2911> a ok yes
<ghost2911> opened
<diogenes_> there you have to make two changes
<diogenes_> first: Exec=exo-open --launch FileManager %u change to: Exec=sh -c "sudo /scriptstower/thunar.sh"
<diogenes_> second: Name=File Manager change to: Name=File Manager Root
<diogenes_> save, close, double click
<ghost2911> nope it says untrusted app launcher
<ghost2911> launch anyway does nothing
<diogenes_> ok wait, let me try it on my side
<ghost2911> this is like discreet math :D
<ghost2911> I thought I could do just desktop launcher and run that command that works script
<diogenes_> ghost2911, works for me just fine
<ghost2911> so that exo-file-manager.desktop should run file manager wihtou password ?
<diogenes_> ghost2911, i tried the first methind
<diogenes_> method*
<ghost2911> thank you diogenes I'll check later.
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> but
<diogenes_> be very careful
<diogenes_> in this way we kinda created a vulnerability on your system
<diogenes_> anyone who gets access to your system, he just needs to run: sudo /scriptstower/thunar.sh in your terminal
<diogenes_> and he gets root access and can do whatever on your system
<diogenes_> so be aware of that
<ghost2911> of course
<xubuntu65w> Hi There! I'm Andres from Argentina. I've got the same problem I had 3 month ago with other laptop Lenovo, like this one. I've installed Xubuntu 18.04 (64 bits) and the problem is that when I close the lid or when I suspend the system, I can not re open the sesion because de screen is black.
 * diogenes_ ech lenovo :(
<xubuntu65w> 3 months ago somebody told me I have to install other program (not the one that come with Xubuntu 18.04). And it worked well. Does anybody know which is that other program that manages the sessions or something?
<diogenes_> xubuntu65w, maybe xscreensaver?
<rsevero> Hi. Since I upgraded to 18.04 I can't mount pen drives by just clicking on the pen drive on the file manager. I get a "Failed to mount... Not authorized to perform operation" error message. I bet it's some kind of problem with polkit but I can't find how to troubleshoot that. Ideias?
<GridCube> mmm, I don't know if it would help really, but whenever i upgrade i usually remove the .Xauthority and .ICEauthority files from my /~ folder so they respawn properly
<GridCube> they take care of credentials if im not mistaken
<rsevero> GridCube: Thanks for the info. Will try.
<rsevero> GridCube: Unfortunatelly it didn't solve my problem. Any more ideas?
<GridCube> mmhm
<diogenes_> rsevero, try to create a new user
<diogenes_> and see if it works there
<rsevero> diogenes_: Will try. Just a moment.
<GridCube> rsevero: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<rsevero> diogenes_: It worked. Ideias on how to make it work with my user again?
<rsevero> GridCube: I couldn't identify anything that would help me on that page. Have you seen anything relevant?
<diogenes_> rsevero, only by using trial and fail methind
<diogenes_> first of all
<diogenes_> backup your .config folder
<diogenes_> and other .files (not folders)
<diogenes_> then try to remove ~./config/Thunar, re-log see if works
<diogenes_> if not, remove .cache re-log see if works and so on
<diogenes_> it's a long trial and fail path
<rsevero> Apparently there is not troubleshoot procedure for polkit. Couldn't find anything in Google...
<MannyL> On Xbuntu I have no sound on my display (a TV over HDMI) help please
<gnrp> MannyL: When you open the mixer, does it show you the hdmi sound as an output device?
<MannyL> gnrp, if by Mixer you mean Volume Control the only output I see is Digital Output S/PDIF
<MannyL> gnrp, but if I do dmesg | grep HDMI it shows [    0.045289] ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux-Lenovo-NV-HDMI-Audio)
<gnrp> MannyL: When you do `aplay -l`, does an HDMI show up?
<MannyL> gnrp, No it does not
<gnrp> then this seems to be another problem to handle first.
<gnrp> From your message, I assume you have a thinkpad with an nvidia and an intel card in it?
<gnrp> or at least a thinkpad with an nvidia card? Anyway, what I want to say: Your problem seems to be more specific and not related to xubuntu as a distribution. I cannot tell you where, but you might find more help elsewhere
<MannyL> gnrp, No this is a desktop system
<MannyL> gnrp, and video is a AMD Radeon HD 7500 series
<gnrp> uh, ok... I was completely misguided then by the output ;)
<gnrp> I have no clue about AMD, but the problem seems to be that your system does not recognize the graphics card as a sound device first of all
<MannyL> gnrp, I can understand that. I guess then the correct HW is not being detected. I am hsing a KVM switch but that shouldn't affect things
<gnrp> indeed
<gnrp> don't know how recent this is: https://askubuntu.com/questions/285727/no-audio-via-hdmi-on-radeon-hd-7570-ubuntu-13-04-12-10-12-04
<MannyL> gnrp, I will try the guidence there
<gnrp> it is five years old, so take that with caution ;)
<MannyL> Trying reboot now
<gnrp> gl ;)
<_MannyhL_> gnrp, No change. I will give up and use my other systems for sound
<_MannyhL_> gnrp, the system has the A55M-E motherboard and I'm an idiot. I forgot I changed motherboads and that one does not have HDMI I was using a DVi to HDMI adapter and thus no sound. Thanks for the help
#xubuntu 2018-11-29
<bamberbiz> hmm stay with 18.04 or reinstall/upgrade to 18.10, i'm wondering to myself
<NerdTheThird> not that much worth on xubuntu since there were no improvements to DE, and only some upgrades to everything else
<NerdTheThird> i'd stay if i were you for that sweet LTS
<xubuntu63i> sup
<xubuntu63i> my installation of xubuntu 18.04 is running, but it seems to take awfully long
<xubuntu63i> INIT_GENERIC_CONDITON: unknown 0x07
<xubuntu63i> is what it said
<xubuntu63i> smt smt nouveau disp
<xubuntu63i> I can't c&p it I think
<brainwash> looks like something that needs to be googled
<xubuntu63i> heh
<xubuntu63i> true
<xubuntu63i> No luck with google, just some posts with Lenovo laptops
<xubuntu63i> Im on a desktop pc though
<xubuntu63i> Idk the isntaller just seems stuck, last output was Started Run anacron jobs...
<xubuntu63i> Its says its copying installation logs... and the progress bar is full, but it has been like this for the last half hour
<brainwash> personally, I would try it again after aborting the current installation process
<brainwash> or you could check the log files directly
<brainwash> in /var/log/
<xubuntu63i> ok ty
<xubuntu63i> I will try to check them first
<brainwash> what hardware is that actually?
<xubuntu63i> there are a bunch of logs here
<xubuntu63i> Oh, I don't know all of it tbh
<xubuntu63i> it was running 16.04 fine, I can try to get the details if you're interested
<brainwash> it's a custom built desktop PC?
<xubuntu63i> It was from grey computers I believe, they helped me piece it together
<xubuntu63i> it has seen 7 years though
<xubuntu63i> so yeah I guess you could call it custom built
<xubuntu63i> What kind of logs should I look for
<xubuntu63i> the 'faillog' seems to be empty
<brainwash> if you have a launchpad account, you could run "ubuntu-bug ubiquity" to create a new bug report
<xubuntu63i> I don't have that
<brainwash> this would gather and upload relevant log files automatically
<xubuntu63i> ok, should I make an account then I guess so
<brainwash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity
<brainwash> is /var/log/installer present?
<xubuntu63i> yes, it contains debug, dm, verstion
<xubuntu63i> version*
<brainwash> look through those
<xubuntu63i> Gtk-CRITICAL and such in debug, GLib-GObject-CRITICAL  in dm
<xubuntu63i> and lots of them
<xubuntu63i> is this 'critical'? :)
<brainwash> if they interfere with the installation process, then yes
<brainwash> so yeah, try to install it again, and see if encounter the same problem
<xubuntu63i> ok
<xubuntu63i> can't create launchpad account
<xubuntu63i> apparently im too stupid
<xubuntu63i> but the confirmation link just sends me back to register
<xubuntu63i> whelp, guess I'll restart installation
<brainwash> =S
<xubuntu63i> anyway ty
<xubuntu70w> @brainwash
<xubuntu70w> it works now I guess
<xubuntu70w> just restarted and forgot to boot from usb
<xubuntu70w> then linux started up and no problems so far
<xubuntu70w> I think the installer just didn't exit somehow but was really finished.
<lopta> Is there a handy utility for Xubuntu that will display a summary of the computer's hardware (CPU and RAM, mostly)?
<drleviathan> as a window up in the background?  or do you just want to query for that info?  (There are some command line tools for that).
<lopta> drleviathan: Either works.
<drleviathan> this command to see cpu:  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<drleviathan> this command to see how much ram:  free -h
<drleviathan> this command to see hard drive space: df -h
<drleviathan> this command to list PCI devices: lspci
<lopta> Thanks.  I forgot that Linux had /proc/cpuinfo
<bamberbiz> There's neofetch, it gives a commandline summary type thing of hardware etc, but you might need to apt install it
<knome> or just use inxi, which is shipped by default
<knome> https://xubuntu.org/news/inxi/
<lopta> Thanks bamberbiz
<bamberbiz> np
#xubuntu 2018-11-30
<JoshuaD> Anyone know what software is consuming the media key events in xubuntu?  They act like they are assigned to pre-existing global hotkeys (and some are) but I'd like to unassign some of them to use them elsewhere
<JoshuaD> 18.04 xubuntu
<JoshuaD> things like XF86AudioNext, XF86AudioPlay, XF86AudioPrev, XF86AudioStop.  Looking at xev it seems like there are keycodes assigned to these places, but my key listener doesn't hear them when pressed, so I'm guessing it's consumed somewhere in xfce's settings, like the mute and volume buttons
<JoshuaD> disregard, they are not assigned. I had a bug
<xubuntu94w> help, new to xubuntu and can't install canon mx922 printer, downloaded software from canon
<appa> Has anyone run into a problem where bluetooth stops working and the daemon won't restart?
<appa> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=8532077
<ubottu> Error: debian bug 8532077 not found
<appa> similar errors in that bug report, but the bluetooth was working before, then stopped.
<appa> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=233023
<appa> naturally, soon as I ask a solution presents itself.
<CrazyTux> hello, I am using Xubuntu 18.04.1. It is freezing randomly. What could be the reason for it?
<WillCode> Hi guys, is there a possibility existing to enlarge the area of a window frame for easier resizing ? Regards
<WillCode> For me, this area is often too small.
<WillCode> (I do not want to do ALT+Right Click+ DRAG)
<diogenes_> WillCode, it depends on the theme
<diogenes_> WillCode, try this theme and you will notice the difference: https://www.opendesktop.org/p/1262559/
<Ferg> Woo hoo.
<WillCode> @ALL: Solution found: https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?pid=24205#p24205     Works.
<xubuntu17w> Hello, how can I activate my location in Xubuntu 18.10? Redshift does not run.
#xubuntu 2018-12-01
<ahi2> alacarte and menulibre wont allow me to make and save changes to the xfce menu. any ideas?
<ahi2> it used to work fine on previous install of 18.04.1
<ChunkzZ> why do I have to keep double clicking when trying to re-open apps with 18.10? it's annoying af and most of the time I have to click several times...
<NerdTheThird> buy a new mouse ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<diogenes_> NerdTheThird, lol, the best advice!
<ChunkzZ> like now I'm on 18.04 LTS and I don't have to keep clicking to open chromium etc. it's instant. but on 18.10 I have to click several times! -.-
<NerdTheThird> well, there were no XFCE updates, so it's default settings or something. just go back to 18.04
<NerdTheThird> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<ChunkzZ> NerdTheThird, yeah idk why it's happening but 18.04 is smooth as a baby's bum. oh well. :P
<ChunkzZ> 18.10... HELL NO!
<diogenes_> ChunkzZ, i've heard about this "bug" or misbehavior of the 18.10 apps launching time
<ChunkzZ> yeah it's weird.
<brainwash> ChunkzZ: it would help to report this bug
<ChunkzZ> I would if I knew how.
<brainwash> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<brainwash> ideally, you should test with a second user account first
<brainwash> it may be something which is related to a specific configuration
<ChunkzZ> Nice one.
<Stek-Turku> hi all
<Stek-Turku> do anyone associate mx ergo trackball via bluetooth to xubuntu 18.04?
<Stek-Turku> (sorry for my english)
<Stek-Turku> blueman see the bluetooth device ma cannot associate
<Stek-Turku> but it cannot associate
<Stek_Turku> sorry.... i was Stek-Turku.... now the nickname is correct
<Stek_Turku> about my previous question: do anyone associate mx ergo trackball via bluetooth to xubuntu 18.04? blueman sees the bluetooth device but it cannot associate my xubuntu to the trackball
#xubuntu 2018-12-02
<GregMcGregor> Hi, I need some getting tumbler to use a custom thumbnailer
<GregMcGregor> I am trying to see heif (.heic) image thumbnails in thunar, and I have the appropriate thumbnailer (heif-thumbnailer) installed
<GregMcGregor> however, instead of thumbnails I just see black boxes
<GregMcGregor> the mime type image/heif exists in my system and installing heif-thumbnailer also places the appropriate .thumbnailer file in /usr/share/thumbnailers
<GregMcGregor> and I can see that tumblerd is running
<GregMcGregor> (plus it works fine for jpegs)
<GregMcGregor> this is on xubuntu 16.04, by the way
<GregMcGregor> don't tell me nobody's here just because it is a Saturday night =P
<GregMcGregor> and lastly I have verified that heif-thumbnailer is working properly by running it manually
<amanda_> I wrote a shell script -- sshfs remote-server/directory local-mount-point/ and it works fine in a terminal, but not as a launcher. THe other launcher I made, that runs fusermount -u local-mount-point seems to work fine.
<amanda_> THe first, I checked the "run in terminal" box and get prompted for a password in a terminal. Nothing seem weird, except that it doesn't work. Any ideas?
<syb0rg> hi, I was GregMcGregor a minute ago. My thumnail question still stands
<amanda_> syb0rg, I missed it -- what was the question?
<syb0rg> I am trying to make thunar show thumbnails for .heic (image/heif) files by using heif-thumbnailer. It is installed and working and the appropriate .thumbnail file exists in /usr/share/thumbnailers but my .HEIC files are still just black boxes in thunar
<syb0rg> ^ amanda_
<syb0rg> or .thumbnailer file rather
<syb0rg> as to your sshfs question, I may be wrong here but I seem to recall once running into a situation like that and solving it by running sshfs in the background
<syb0rg> otherwise it died when the terminal closed
<syb0rg> could be totally off base though, going off a fuzzy memory here
<syb0rg> I used nohup if I remember correctly
<amanda_> And I've got nothing on your heic question... Weird about the nohup though, I'll dork with it.
<syb0rg> yeah it is an obscure question unfortunately, apple just had to go and use a weird image format =P Good luck with your sshfs issue
<amanda_> No, Apple? You're silly. :)
<brainwash> syb0rg: did you follow this example? https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/tumbler#customized_thumbnailer_for_dds_files
<brainwash> syb0rg: oh.. just saw that you are using 16.04
<brainwash> you need 18.04 (tumbler 0.2.x)
<syb0rg> thanks brainwash, thought it might be the version of tumbler but didn't know how to check. Any way to get a more updated version on 16.04? Will a newer version work on 16.04 if compiled from source after removing the tumbler package with apt?
<brainwash> maybe
<brainwash> personally, I would try to install the packages from 18.04 first
<brainwash> can be downloaded from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tumbler/0.2.1-0ubuntu1/+build/14520623
<brainwash> -> Built files
<brainwash> it may or may not install without problems
<syb0rg> ok that is very helpful, I will give that a shot tomorrow. Appreciate the tip!
<brainwash> other than that, you should consider upgrading to 18.04
<syb0rg> yeah I use 18.04 on most of my machines, but this is a media machine I set up a couple years ago and generally does fine on 16.04. Then again it will need an upgrade eventually so i just might
<xubuntu11d> Hi, since Xub18.10 my screen remains black after shutdown. The screen is locked and i need to type my password but in a black screen without any feedback in case of errorr. It happens to me on 4 laptotps of diferend brands. Any idea?
<brainwash> xubuntu11d: after shutdown?
<xubuntu11d> after suspension sorry :_)
<brainwash> that's bug 1801609
<ubottu> bug 1801609 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Fails to deactivate dpms off mode after user initiated wake-up events(not system-suspended, just locked and dpms active)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1801609
<brainwash> most likely Intel related
<brainwash> do all your laptops use some Intel GPU?
<xubuntu11d> hummm
<xubuntu11d> probably
<xubuntu11d> i need to check
<xubuntu11d> thank you @brainwash and @ubottu, I'm going to investigate more.
<brainwash> the linked bug report has some info, but nothing has been forwarded to the Xorg or Intel developers yet
<brainwash> as workaround you can install and use another screen locker
<brainwash> like xscreensaver
<newtolinux> hey
<newtolinux> anybody here?
<xubuntu03w> hello
<xubuntu03w> umm how do i get videos to play correctly?
<xubuntu03w> they are choppy at hd resolutions
<brainwash> xubuntu03w: videos?
#xubuntu 2019-11-25
<Loeb> I've been having issues with power manager related settings on 19.10, the latest issue is I have a machine with a UPS that is not shutting down when the battery hits critical %. I've confirmed with xfconf-query that the "critical-power-option" is being updated and is set to "4" which should be shutdown
<Loeb> I don't know where I should be looking for errors at this point
<EvaristeGalois> Is there a console command that mimics clicking a tray icon?
<well_laid_lawn> EvaristeGalois:  maybe have a look at xdotool
<EvaristeGalois> Whenever I have 'hide to tray instead of taskbar' enabled it doesn't show up in tray and can't open it again unless I close bitcoin-qt through the system monitor
<EvaristeGalois> (Talking about the bitcoin client options)
<EvaristeGalois> well_laid_lawn: I'm not looking for some sort of macro, just to open the window of a running process.
<well_laid_lawn> EvaristeGalois:  sounds like a bug in the program
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use the tray much - in a little while Europe and the Americas will wake up see if someone knows then
<well_laid_lawn> or try #xfce maybe
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<EvaristeGalois> Good idea, thanks
<EvaristeGalois> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1191500/is-it-possible-to-mimic-clicking-a-tray-icon-with-a-console-command
<EvaristeGalois> In case someone wants reputation
<jarnos> Can xubuntu core https://unit193.net/xubuntu/core/ be used as live session?
#xubuntu 2019-11-26
<heptahedron> Hello! I have a ThinkPad X1 Carbon Gen 6 and recently it started having issues on wake--a couple times I caught a message saying something like verb not supported in the notification area, but I'm not really sure how to debug this, and I'm worried I'm going to damage my new laptop irreversibly if I keep having to force shutdown
<heptahedron> What appears to happen is that it will successfully go to sleep, but when I open it, the screen is black, the power button is lit, and nothing I do appears to have any effect
<heptahedron> I've tried ctrl-alt-f1 through 7 trying to get to different terminals (?) and that yielded nothing. I don't know what effects force shutdown could have in this situation but it's really stressing me out and I would sincerely appreciate any pointers
<heptahedron> Upon further googling, I came across this bug report that seems to be the exact issue I'm having: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1708043 so I'll just leave this here in case these logs get indexed by something and someone else has the same problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1708043 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lenovo X1 Carbon Gen5 fails to resume" [Critical,Fix released]
<heptahedron> Thanks!
<xubuntu98w> Hi xubuntu community. I am struggling with configuration of lock screen on xubuntu. I described the problem on ask ubuntu: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1191719/xubuntu-black-screen-after-lock-screen-light-locker-lightdm-logind-xfce4-po wanted to drop that link here as some of you might be able to help. I will be very happy to grant a bounty to a
<xubuntu98w> working solution.
<xmrBUYER> hello, I'm working on comparing tails and xubuntu if anyone is interested in helping me test some things out
<uRock> how do I prevent a user account from showing on the login screen in Xubuntu 18.04?
<gnrp> uRock: No clue if you can do that per-user, but you can generally deactivate it: https://askubuntu.com/questions/68953/dont-list-all-users-at-login-with-lightdm
<uRock> thanks gnrp I have an account that only connect to via ssh for practicing bash scripting. Taking a look at the link.
<MarcelG> Hello!
<diogenes_> hello
<MarcelG> I use xubuntu at work. I do web developping so i have like 5 to 10 tabs in my browser(google chrome). I have only 2gb of ram. I started yesterday and my computer freeze once. First time at life on a linux os computer :O !!! Web developping does not take a lot of the cpu(I think) so with more ram does it can help ?
<MarcelG> but I have a multi-os computer .. with a partition with windows 7(did not boot on it since I have xubuntu :O ) Maybe it is the HD but I don't think so ... (280gb .. half and half for the 2 OS)
<diogenes_> MarcelG, modern browsers can take up to 1GB per tab, so 2 tabs, theoretically could eat up all your RAM and it starts using swap, wchich means everything's frrozen.
<diogenes_> so add more RAM.
<MarcelG> ok i will check what is my max ram I can add with the motherboard i have..  It is my own computer .. but my boss wants to buy me ram ...  Maybe I can try to develop with my chromebook(2gb ram too lol) with arm linux(yeah arm cpu) :P
<brainwash> that computer must be ancient
<diogenes_> MarcelG, you could try Falkon, eats a lot less RAM than both chrome and ff.
<MarcelG> yeah I can try but my boss ask me for chrome .. for pluggins.. The enterprise has his own pluggin for developping so.. I can try .. thanks for the help
<MarcelG> so fun to install with one command line :O
<Atsgnad> Hello
#xubuntu 2019-11-28
<nikolam> I have a situation wher I am aether having X session locking and need to unlock it, during the work, or I am logged out with all applications closed. Xubuntu 19.10 , 8GB RAM, SSD
<nikolam> and I have again large xiccd  cpu usage, even I can swear I uninstalled it...
<nikolam> As I see from bug report it needs update to 3.0 to fix it
<nikolam> Also this morning, I had problems with logging in (screen was locked during the night), I needed to go to switch user button to enter password, because previously lightdm didn't accept password, didn't allow to enter.
<brainwash> nikolam: are you still using light-locker as screen locker? 19.10 switched to xfce4-screensaver as new default.
<nikolam> This was upgrade from 18.10 so light-locker is still installed. Yes, I locked and checked from the console, light-locker is still active
<nikolam> Should I uninstall it?
<brainwash> yes, I would give it a try
<brainwash> if xfce4-screensaver does not work better, you can go back
<nikolam> I uninstalled it and killed light-locker process and thied to lock again and I see from the console it is not started anymore
<brainwash> no surprise there :)
<nikolam> ok so xfce4-screensaver is active now , thanks
<brainwash> if it is installed and running, then yes
<nikolam> I wonder why that config was not migrated with distribution migration, so user profiel settings still point to old app not used by default. Maybe to make sure people that already use some config with old app don't see som breakage
<brainwash> indeed
<madhosh> hello
<salamanderrake> How do I flip the orientation of the Application Menu, it used to be subfolders/catagories on the left and applications on the right, but now its reversed, I want to switch it back.
<GridCube> in the whisker-menu settings?
<salamanderrake> Well, the whisker-menu layout more likely
<GridCube> yeah, i mean you can change it from the setting for the whiskers menu
<salamanderrake> I found it
<salamanderrake> Position categories next to panel
<GridCube> :D
<xubuntu15w> i have an keyboard problem after install xubuntu
<xubuntu15w> when i select"M" the result is "0"
<xubuntu15w> how to fix it
<xubuntu15w> im asus user
<GridCube> xubuntu15w: your keyboard keys are probably jammed
<xubuntu15w> in my windows os is normal
<xubuntu15w> now im using dual boot
<Syphlor> Yo
#xubuntu 2019-11-29
<testxubuntu> ...does xubuntu 18.04.3 really not come with a disk manager gui program fresh out of an install? or do i just not know its special executable name?
<sublevel> testxubuntu: I didn't find one,  installed gnome-disks
<testxubuntu> 10 years ago the last time I looked at xubuntu, I coulda sworn it included gparted?
<testxubuntu> so odd to omit such a valuable piece of software.
<Regor> how to enable spell checker in nano ? i am using weechat and aspell works great .
<testxubuntu> i think you need to uncomment this line in the /etc/nanorc file:  # set speller "aspell -x -c"
<Regor> ok i see this
<Regor> line  is already there  **# set speller "aspell -x -c"  **
<testxubuntu> you'll need to remove the # part and the asterisks
<Regor> testxubuntu: actually command is exactly as it is ....
<Regor> its same
<Regor> i got it earlier https://askubuntu.com/questions/48920/getting-error-with-spell-check-in-nano
<Regor> but it useless
<bleb> passwd says my password is too simple
<bleb> how do i override?
<tomreyn> bleb: use a secure password, or uninstall libpam-cracklib
<bleb> tomreyn: Package 'libpam-cracklib' is not installed, so not removed
<Unit193> libpam-passwdqc is the more fun one anyway.
<bleb> Package 'libpam-passwdqc' is not installed, so not removed
<bleb> :(
<bleb> this is xubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> bleb: hmm, so i guess it's one of the other *cracklib* or *passwd* packages you have installed: apt list --installed '*passwd*' '*crack*'
<tomreyn> don't force removal of essential packages, though
<bleb> yeah
<tomreyn> post your output for the above if you like
<tomreyn> ...to a pastebin
<bleb> Listing... Done
<bleb> base-passwd/bionic,now 3.5.44 amd64 [installed]
<bleb> passwd/bionic-updates,now 1:4.5-1ubuntu2 amd64 [installed]
<bleb> didnt need a pastebin
<tomreyn> nothing with *crack*?
<bleb> nope nothing
<tomreyn> apt list --installed '*passwd*' '*crack*' '*pwquality*'
<bleb> yeah nothing for pwquality either
<bleb> just the two i already listed
<tomreyn> can you show the message you get?
<bleb> its literally the same as what i already pasted
<tomreyn> "my password is too simple"?
<bleb> oh i thought you meant for the apt command
<Unit193> tomreyn: It means it's super short, he can force it with 'sudo passwd bleb' btw, though honestly with how short it is I'd rather recommend something better.
<Unit193> bleb: passwxqc isn't installed by default, that wasn't a recommendation for removal.
<bleb> tomreyn: Bad: new password is too simple
<Unit193> tomreyn: https://sources.debian.org/src/pam/1.3.1-5/debian/patches-applied/007_modules_pam_unix/?hl=359#L359
<tomreyn> Unit193: ah so its really just the most simple tests
<tomreyn> that's why i was looking for the actual message
<Unit193> cooooodeeeesearrch.
<tomreyn> :)
<tomreyn> yes its awesome that debian has that
<Unit193> Luckily they're close enough for the most part it doesn't matter.
<tomreyn> and luckily they're open source for the very most part
<Unit193> Hmm?
<bleb> sudo passwd <username> worked, thanks
<bleb> is there an easy way to see when that patch was applied to debian
<tomreyn> i think ubuntu is trying to move away from open source a bit more with snaps
<Unit193> Ah, well core things still work without snapd.  I don't have a single one installed, nor do I have snapd/flatpak.
<tomreyn> bleb: if you're into source code management you can look at https://salsa.debian.org/vorlon/pam/blame/master/debian/patches-applied/007_modules_pam_unix (but i'm not sure whether it goes back enough in history)
<tomreyn> atually 17 years could be correct
<bleb> wow im surprised i hadnt noticed it before
<bleb> i guess i usually want complex enough passwords :)
<tomreyn> Unit193: i suspect it will change, seeing how more and more is being migrated to and building on top of it.
<tomreyn> using gnome-shell you already depend on it
<Unit193> I'm in #xubuntu, I don't use that. ;)
<tomreyn> you have a point there (for now) ;)
<bleb> night all and thanks for the help
<Unit193> Sure thing, bleb.
<tomreyn> sleept tight
<Unit193> Well, as long as I have a voice in Xubuntu, we'll not require snapd. :)
<Unit193> But I'm wandering a bit from the topic.
<tomreyn> it's good to hear this, though.
<Unit193> Maybe not as good as you think, I also help with packaging of Xfce in Debian, so I have an easy fallback. :3
<tomreyn> I'm planning on falling back to Debian soon, too.
<tomreyn> Or rather: I am, maybe not you, yet.
<Unit193> Hrm, I don't seem to share any social channels with you.
<tomreyn> maybe i'm not social enough ;)
<tomreyn> i'm in #debian-offtopic but i'm not sure i'd call this a social channel.
<Regor> unfortunately ubuntu ( like most distros) is doing contrary to foss ideals on which project started . its not going to be soon a " unix-like" OS but changing over to windows-like/mac-like os .
<Noboru55> Hello, some days ago i rebooted the xubuntu with 2 terminal emulators openned..  now, everytime i login the Xubuntu starts with these 2 emulator terminals..
<Noboru55> i already saw the sessions and there is nothing... what could it be ? something in user configuration? profile?
<Noboru55> tried to find something on google, but it only says to see the sessions....
<Noboru55> hello
<Noboru55> hope i don't need to install again the Xubuntu
<Noboru55> hello, would be possible to copy files via terminal and see the progress of the copy?
<gnrp> Noboru55: Use rsync with `--progress`
<gnrp> Noboru55: For the terminal thing: Did you check your autostart stuff?
<Noboru55> gnrp great! thank you
<Noboru55> about my other problem, the X starts and 2 terminals open... there is nothing in sessions, maybe i could create a new user to see if it happens to a new user
<Noboru55> because i tried everything and i did not found the problem
<gnrp> I don't know where to look, but I'd do a grep in .local, .cache and .config for "xfce4-term" or so
<brainwash> clear ~/.cache/sessions
<Noboru55> brainwash omg.. it is what i was waiting for
<Noboru55> brainwash thank u
<Noboru55> gnrp thanks for the hint rsync
<Noboru55> ^^ u are great
<Noboru55> brainwash what option?
<Noboru55> clear ~/.cache/sessionsUsage: clear [options]Options:  -T TERM     use this instead of $TERM  -V          print curses-version  -x          do not try to clear scrollback
<brainwash> rm ~/.cache/sessions/*
<Noboru55> ah.. lol..
<brainwash> my "clear" was not a command
<Noboru55> i see
<Noboru55> i see
<Noboru55> brainwash thanks  !
<Noboru55> brainwash WORKED!
<Noboru55> :D
<brainwash> managing sessions is quite easy in Xfce 4.14
<brainwash> some work went into improving it
<brainwash> you can view and delete sessions via the settings guy
<brainwash> gui
<Noboru55> i looked there and i did not found options for my problem
<Noboru55> maybe because i am using 18.04
<Noboru55> i was trying looking each file in local.. cache... and nothing.. but now i am understanding how it works..
<Noboru55> omg i really like this rsync ...  now a question, when use this when use cp
<Noboru55> when use it... sorry my english
<Noboru55> i don't know why, but in my poor hardware the xubuntu 19.10 works weird... slow... the 18.04 works great
<Noboru55> i'll wait till the xubuntu 20 to install a new o.s
<Noboru55> its close
<Noboru55> ah the 19.10 my video doesn't work correctly..
<renata444> after the 19.10  upgrade I have 2 issues, #1. when I log out, click power button in menu, click shutdown.....nothing happens except the menu closes and im on the desktop again. I have to repeat this a second time and THEN it shuts down. Any ideas?
#xubuntu 2019-11-30
<renata444> xfce not shutting down unless I click shutdown twice. any ideas?
<Noboru55> Hello
<Noboru55> is it possible to create a new user but do the new user to do not see the software installed in main account?
<Noboru55> like a new o.so but only a new account
<Unit193> Software is installed globally, not per user.
<Noboru55> i see
<Noboru55> Unit193 thank you
<guiverc> renata444, if someone has a suggestion they'll offer it (when they can), I'd just use command myself (I find keyboard quicker than mouse)  or click shutdown & not logout then shutdown
<renata444> guiverc thanks
<Noboru55> renata444 when i did the upgrade, i had a lot of problems so i used the synaptic, i reloaded files, make changes... aply....   so it worked to me
<Noboru55> but i do not know what happens to you, anyway i already back to 18.04
<Noboru55> its better to my hardware
<renata444> Noboru55 how did you go back to 18.04. I would like that also
<Noboru55> renata444 i install the xubuntu again.. from 0
<Noboru55> renata444 do not forget the backup
<renata444> Noboru55 ok Ill keep that in mind. to me thats a last resort . :-)
<Noboru55> good luck...
<renata444> thanks
<Noboru55> you are welcome
<renata444> 18.04 was so perfect right?
<Noboru55> to me it is
<renata444> I also have volume issues since 19.10. it always chooses the wrong output device by default and so I have to manually change each boot.
<renata444> changes not sticking
<Noboru55> i see. to me the 19.10 works kind slow to open the thunar or even copying files
<Noboru55> as i said, to my hardware 18.04 is better
<Noboru55> i am sure there is many ways to fix any problem, but i am not a expert user so...
<Noboru55> good luck... going to go
<Unit193> But 18.04 doesn't have Xfce 4.14!
<xubuntu65w> Looking for some insight. Having issues with Xubuntu 19.10 that don't happen in Ubuntu 19.10. Running a 4K monitor. QT apps are tiny. When I add the line for scaling factor to profile VLC doesn't open. Other apps are right size but now have graphical glitching.
<xubuntu65w> Any good solutions?
<xubuntu65w> did try to use MPV and a few others, they won't play back videos without being jumpy
<Honeycomb> (y)
<xubuntu38w> Hi! I am having trouble with grub when installing xubuntu. The installation fails with the message: "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda5' failed". Journalctl says: https://pastebin.com/26znAy8A  and 'fdisk -l' says: https://pastebin.com/9DCyAiuQ (/dev/sdb being installation media) Anyone able to help?
<Bbb> Hello
<Guest51435> I want help please
<Guest51435> Uehz
#xubuntu 2019-12-01
<DarkTrick_> There seems to be a problem with the upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10.
<DarkTrick_> If you're using ibus-anthy for japanese input (or ibus binyin input), it will not work after the upgrade
<DarkTrick_> It's necessary to install ibus-gtk and ibus-gtk3 after the upgrade
<DarkTrick_> I' expect the upgrade to install those packages automatically.
<DarkTrick_> I would report it on launchpad, but there is no "report bug" button
<DarkTrick_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?
<Andrio> Is it possible to use Rufus on Windows to make a bootable flash drive, but have the Xubuntu boot partition not be the first one?
<Andrio> Apparently Windows 7 kinda doesn't like that.
<gnrp> DarkTrick_: on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu you can (on the top right)
<gnrp> but you need an account for that
<gnrp> (note though that this is the ubuntu page)
<DarkTrick_> gnrp, thank you for your help. I talked to people in #ubuntu and by now managed to file a bug there.
<DarkTrick_> Apparently `ubuntu-bug ibus-anthy` was the way to post
<gnrp> ah, yes, you can also do it directly
